# Audio-GD NFB-11.32 & NFB-11 (2014) (Delivery & Impression Thread)!!!



## HeatFan12

Discrete DAC + headphone amp + pre-amp, 32/384 async transfer usb chip, 32/192 Sabre ES9018....  30 promo units went rather quickly and mine is on the way and stateside already.  Hopefully Mon. or Tues. delivery.
  
http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB11.32/NFB11.32EN.htm


----------



## nk77

I would like to know more about this..seems like good components but does it output great sound...
   
  Subscribed


----------



## Sparky14

Ditto....mine is due shortly as well. Anxious to put this head-to-head with my NFB-11 to see how the new USB implementation sounds.


----------



## kyuuketsuki

Quote: 





sparky14 said:


> Ditto....mine is due shortly as well. Anxious to put this head-to-head with my NFB-11 to see how the new USB implementation sounds.


 
   
  Do you have a USB NFB-11? I'm wondering the differences too. I mean, for the music I have (mostly CD) I think the sampling capabilities might be overkill.


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





sparky14 said:


> Ditto....mine is due shortly as well. Anxious to put this head-to-head with my NFB-11 to see how the new USB implementation sounds.


 
   
   
  I am mainly wondering about the DAC implementation rather than the amp. Due to the ESS 9018 DAC (same as ones in Wyred DAC-1 and -2 so hopefully the output is somewhat similar perhaps???). My hope anyway. Would be great if someone could compare to their DACs. 
   
  Quote: 





kyuuketsuki said:


> Do you have a USB NFB-11? I'm wondering the differences too. I mean, for the music I have (mostly CD) I think the sampling capabilities might be overkill.


 
   
  There is no such thing as overkill...


----------



## HeatFan12

I'm looking forward to hearing the ES9018, the USB implementation, the amp, the works. 
In 2010 I sent the money for one of the promo units but then Kingwa advised about the USB problems with the Sabre chip and if we wanted to wait or get a refund. At the time I chose the latter and here we are two years later and from the tracking, my NFB-11.32 is in Miami already. 

Gotta give Kingwa props for staying with the project until a solution was found.

Good times!!!


Sent From My iPad From Ultrasone Planet Using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sasaki

They say mine would ship today.
Ordered on Aug 18.


----------



## kyuuketsuki

I never had a problem with the NFB11 and usb. I love the sound from the Sabre chip. And considering that I got it for free (besides shipping fee) thanks to Currawong, I couldn't be happier with my first DAC/amp combo. 
   
  @NK77: I mean overkill for my music. If there is no discernible difference, to me that is overkill.


----------



## Sparky14

Quote: 





kyuuketsuki said:


> Do you have a USB NFB-11? I'm wondering the differences too. I mean, for the music I have (mostly CD) I think the sampling capabilities might be overkill.


 
  Yep...mine is the USB version.


----------



## HeatFan12

She has arrived. Just had a minute to sign for her and go. Will crank her up in a couple of hours.
Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTNK

anxious to hear  about it!


----------



## HeatFan12

Well, plugged her in and been listening for about an hour.  Drivers were a breeze to install...First test via usb was my different file format playlist (FLAC & WavPack)(16/44.1, 16/48, 24/48, 24/88.2, 24/96, 24/192 & 32/192) w/ Foobar.  Flawless...I don't like dropouts, hiccups, time delays etc...It was a smooth transition from one to another with no hesitation whatsoever and just kept moving along...
   
  How is the sound?  Well, let's just say it was worth the two year wait for me...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  For my first test headphone, I chose the PRO750s.  Why?  Two reasons 1) I'm an Ultrasone freak...lol.....2) The PRO750s when paired with various sources that don't play well with them (analytical, bright etc...), the highs on them get to some high levels and make your eyes red...lol...just kidding but you get the picture.  Love 'em but they tend to be source dependent sometimes.
  I read many posts on the Sabre and all conclusions led to very detailed, transparent and basically, it beautifully represents your source material.
   
  Well, let's see...I have been a part of the head-fi community for six years and I have read many posts and listened to a variety of gear with a variety of headphones.  There are those who say you need to spend big money for a "wow" moment and those who say you can spend little money for a "wow" moment.  Both camps are correct as long as the "wow" moments keep happening.
   
  The detail and instrument separation without losing anything from the spectrum and keeping everything tight and crisp made me have a "wow" moment my friends.  Can you have a "wow" moment with your source for $340 (shipped)?   Absolutely...
   
  Next few hours will be swapping phones and see what this bad boy has in store.
   
  I have to say, source material is going to be very important.  Not to get into a lossless vs. lossy discussion but if you listen mostly to low bitrate mp3s, you will hear the missing artifacts and sounds very dry.  On the other hand, when I listen to some sick vinyl rips that my buddy does for me, the crackle and pops between the tracks even sound good...lol.....Of course I'm blowing it up but you can understand....
   
   
  Quick shiiity phone pic...
   

   
   
   
  Cheers!!!


----------



## Wucy24

Hi HF12 ...Wow ... nice.
  Did you get the *Upgrade TCXO for USB chip and ES9018 option ?*


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





wucy24 said:


> Hi HF12 ...Wow ... nice.
> Did you get the *Upgrade TCXO for USB chip and ES9018 option ?*


 
   
   
  Hi Wucy24,
   
  Thanks...It is a great sounding package.
  In reference to the TCXO, no I did not get it.  I wanted to get my order in quickly  for the promo units and honestly Kingwa's "stock" configurations are so ahead of the game in terms of components, features etc. that I figured it would be good nevertheless.
   
  Cheers!!!
   
  Testing the DAC now with a little tube love...Sounding good indeed...


----------



## Wucy24

Ha ha... i see ... I ordered the nfb11.32 with the usb and the sabre chip TCXO crystal upgrade...18 Aug 2012 ... and still awaiting for it.
 Kingwa told me they are testing and burning in the crystal clock upgrade ... which will take longer time to manufacture the DAC.
  I will pair it with a srh840 headphone, Dared kt88 tube amp and comparing the SQ with ibasso anaconda D12


----------



## Darkbeat

Heatfan12, how does the DAC compare so far to the NFB-15s?


----------



## Sparky14

OK, my turn to report back.....
   
  First, on the driver install, be patient. Mine looked like it was sitting at 0% for 5 minutes, so I forced it closed. Then I would get an install error. Had to reboot, move the files from the flash drive to hard drive, and then start over. Then again, it would sit at 0% and appear dead....but after a couple of minutes it said done. It installs something called "Audio-gd deck" on the desktop, although I have no idea what this does. When I double click that, nothing happens.
   
  Anyway, on with the review....
   
  Comparing the new NFB-11.32 to my original NFB-11 (working usb version), through Beyer DT990/600 headphones.
   
  The new USB implementation does have audible benefits, which to be honest, surpises me. My ears aren't real good at picking up subleties, but in this case, the changes must be pretty significant if I notice them.
   
  1) The upper frequencies are sharper. Cymbals crash is more apparent.
  2) Vocals sound clearer and more defined.
  3) The few HiRez tracks that I do have sound much more refined.
  4) The one negative I will say, the bass is a bit lighter than before. I think some would consider the original bass a bit more bloated, as the new 11.32 has tighter bass. I'm more of a basshead, so I'm going to give this a small negative.
   
  Amp review.....I can either drive the cans straight from the 11.32, or through an old british integrated with a very powerful HP out. The 11.32 has more than enough power to drive the DT990/600s in low gain at 11 o'clock. The 11.32 also has a quieter background than the BI....so I think I will be using the 11.32 alone.
   
  Thumbs up to another great audio-gd product.
   
  And let me add one more thing....this is my 5th audio-gd purchase, but first since the NFB-11 two years ago. Their communication is much improved. While there is still the overnight delay from China, they did respond every day, whereas in the past it may take a day or two.
   
  A new pair of Hifiman HE-400s are due in this week, so I'll test out everything again when it arrives.


----------



## FauDrei

Hmm... any possibility that "burn in"/cap forming kick in and alter your initial findings (based on your previous experience with "old" NFB-11)?
   
  Any sound differences via other inputs (coax, optical)?
   
  Congrats on your new NFB.


----------



## Sparky14

Quote: 





faudrei said:


> Hmm... any possibility that "burn in"/cap forming kick in and alter your initial findings (based on your previous experience with "old" NFB-11)?
> 
> Any sound differences via other inputs (coax, optical)?
> 
> Congrats on your new NFB.


 
  I guess when the HE-400s arrive, then we'll see what affect the burn-in has (I'm not a believer, but we'll see) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  There is not supposed to be any differences in the COAX/OPT, as this was only a USB upgrade. I am using it USB only via a laptop at work, so no plans on doing a COAX/OPT comparison, sorry.


----------



## FauDrei

OK, thanks, but let me rephrase:
  

 Have you noticed any sound changes that you can recall on your "old" NFB-11 from new to now?
  
 I know "new" and "old" NFB-11 should differ (and most probably do) just in new USB implementation, but just to be sure - can you still give a quick listen through coax on both? Perhaps the differences you hear could also be (at least partly) heard on other inputs? I reckon that confirming that there are no differences or there are some differences also on other inputs (cap forming or anything else) is quite important.
  
 Does your new 11.32 have upgraded clocks?
   
  In any case - thanks for your input.


----------



## Sparky14

Ah gotcha...
   
  Any sound changes over time on my old NFB-11.....not as far as I can tell. It sounds great now, but I am also using much better source material (rips) than 2 years ago.
   
  A coax comparison would only be possible if I plugged both into my home system. Currently no plans to do that, if I decide to later I'll let you know.
   
  Upgraded clocks....no, that change is beyond my hearing capability.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





wucy24 said:


> Ha ha... i see ... I ordered the nfb11.32 with the usb and the sabre chip TCXO crystal upgrade...18 Aug 2012 ... and still awaiting for it.
> Kingwa told me they are testing and burning in the crystal clock upgrade ... which will take longer time to manufacture the DAC.
> I will pair it with a srh840 headphone, Dared kt88 tube amp and comparing the SQ with ibasso anaconda D12


 
   
  Nice.....Curious to hear on the clock upgrade.  Still using it at the moment with the DV and have to say it pairs great with tubes.  When I finish testing her out it will be used as a standalone, but it's good to weigh out all the options for future connections.....Looking forward to your impressions...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





darkbeat said:


> Heatfan12, how does the DAC compare so far to the NFB-15s?


 
   
   
  Hey Darkbeat,
   
  Honestly, with some gear I sold and the purchase of the NFB-16, NFB-15.1 and now the NFB-11.32, the last several weeks I have been switching around a lot and making various connections to find them proper placement (office, bedroom etc..).  All three so far sound excellent and all three bring something to the table.  If I have some time this weekend, I'll connect the 11.32 by the 15.1 and do some side by side comparisons.
   
  Cheers!!!
   
   
   
   
  @Sparky- Outstanding....Great to hear it drives 600 ohm cans well and looking forward to your impressions with the HE-400s.
   
  Cheers!!!


----------



## nk77

Anyone can compare this to the Yulong Sabre D18? I believe that used the same chip but was more expensive. Just that this is new and cheaper....I don't know. Perhaps something to think about..


----------



## JaMo

Hi.
   
  I did receive my NFB-11.32 yesterday (this tuesday). My have the two TCXO's (12MHz and 80Mhz). At this time it is no idea to say much about the sound. It needs about 2-400 hours to settle.
  I know that based on earlier experiences. The ESS-chip-based Dac's are slow in this "decide what to be"-area. My NFB-7 took about 600-700 h to open up the soundscape to where it is today.
   
  Well I will say something about the sound. I am listening through HD650 silverwired. The install was easy in my Win 7 Ultimate x64 on an ASUS 1215B (AMD E-350).
  I have only tried the USB-input. The sound is crisp clear for sure and I must admit that the jitter surely are reduced in this USB-chip as advertised. ..but at this moment rather flat and thin.... This will better up massively later I know.
   
  I think Kingwa has a winner in this chip-combination USB-ES9018.
   
  A very possitive experience for me/us is the fact that the USB works perfectly in asynchronous mode with Logitech Squeezebox Touch and Triode's applet: Enhanced Digital Output "EDO".
   
  My NFB-11.32 is feeded right now, through my Squeezebox Touch with various music in various qualities in asynchronous mode. It will be burned in that way for a week for a start and sooner or later it will mature and then get a more juicy verdict from me. Stay tuned.
   
  Thanks for reading
   
  /Jan


----------



## Kingwa

Quote: 





sparky14 said:


> OK, my turn to report back.....
> 
> First, on the driver install, be patient. Mine looked like it was sitting at 0% for 5 minutes, so I forced it closed. Then I would get an install error. Had to reboot, move the files from the flash drive to hard drive, and then start over. Then again, it would sit at 0% and appear dead....but after a couple of minutes it said done. It installs something called "Audio-gd deck" on the desktop, although I have no idea what this does. When I double click that, nothing happens.


 
  The "Audio-gd deck" must connect and power on the gear then can click it active.
  While it active, it will have a black speaker on the bottom of right .
  Click the speaker will appear a control panel for  users  setting the output bits / sampling in it.
  The control panel have the volume control but can't active for the default NFB-11.32.
  Because the hardware driver have remove the volume control function in the NFB-11.32.
  We have free another hardware driver flash shipping with the first batch NFB-11.32 .
  Replace this flash chip in the NFB11.32 can get the volume control active but the replace can't be wrong. Otherwise the gear maybe will shatter within few seconds .
  We will post the guide in near future if some users request volume control .


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





kingwa said:


> The "Audio-gd deck" must connect and power on the gear then can click it active.
> While it active, it will have a black speaker on the bottom of right .
> Click the speaker will appear a control panel for  users  setting the output bits / sampling in it.
> The control panel have the volume control but can't active for the default NFB-11.32.
> ...


 
   
   
  Hi Kingwa,
   
  Thanks for the update.  The NFB-11.32 works great but when I click A-GD Deck icon it says welcome on the bottom right and that's it.  Will you make it available as a download?  Will it look like the TE8802 control panel?
   
  Thanks!!!


----------



## Kingwa

Click the Welcome, or the icon on the right botton , the panel active .


----------



## Kingwa

Once users setting the bit at 32, in future the users also can setting in the Windows audio control panel.
  I am recommend setting at 32 bit output .


----------



## HeatFan12

Thanks Kingwa.  Got it...


----------



## kyuuketsuki

Ok now I wish I had the 11.32...


----------



## pietro944

Can you tell me what the shipping cost was to the US?........Thanks,Peter


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





jamo said:


> Hi.
> 
> I did receive my NFB-11.32 yesterday (this tuesday). My have the two TCXO's (12MHz and 80Mhz). At this time it is no idea to say much about the sound. It needs about 2-400 hours to settle.
> I know that based on earlier experiences. The ESS-chip-based Dac's are slow in this "decide what to be"-area. My NFB-7 took about 600-700 h to open up the soundscape to where it is today.
> ...


 
   
   
  Great to hear Jan...Good times indeed....
   
   
   
   
  Quote: 





pietro944 said:


> Can you tell me what the shipping cost was to the US?........Thanks,Peter


 
   
   
  Hi Peter,
   
  DHL- $33.50


----------



## Sasaki

My NFB11.32 has arrived. Works fine on both Mac and Windows 7 via USB.
  NFB11.32 delivers highly transparent sound with much details. NFB11.32 drives my HD800 easily, bass control is very tight and highs are crisp. NFB11.32 accepts 192k track and brings out the fine detail from the good recording.
  I think this is very good value for the price.


----------



## Wucy24

i got mine too...
  
 It sounded very good, with plenty of potential once burn in nicely.
  
 It has one of those discrete solid state Burson feel. i think at least 100hours before opening up.
  
/p>
  
 Dear Kingwa, what is the spare 8 pin ic on the browndog adapter that came with the package ?
  
 On the whole,  great piece of audiophile art equipment ...


----------



## FauDrei

wucy24 said:


> ...what is the spare 8 pin ic on the browndog adapter that came with the package?


 
   
  I think it is the chip containing NFB-11.32's modified USB interface firmware that KingWa has been referring to in his previous post on this thread:
   

   
  By free interpretation of his words:
   
  It contains USB firmware that allows users to change output volume in installed driver software or OS control panel. With original (pre-installed) USB input firmware chip the output volume in driver software and/or OS was fixed to 100% and non changeable.
   
*Be warned that if you install firmware chip incorrectly - you will break your NFB-11.32!*
   
  (That most probably means that you can "turn chip around" and push it wrong way in it's socket by not taking care where pin 1 of the chip should reside. So be careful - take note of the orientation of pre-installed firmware chip before pulling it off and be sure you installed new firmware chip in the same orientation.)


----------



## .Sup

heatfan12 said:


> Hi Wucy24,
> 
> Thanks...It is a great sounding package.
> In reference to the TCXO, no I did not get it.  I wanted to get my order in quickly  for the promo units and honestly Kingwa's "stock" configurations are so ahead of the game in terms of components, features etc. that I figured it would be good nevertheless.
> ...



Good thing I have a magnifying glass 

Gratz on the new addition! I always wanted one, ever since they were discontinued hehe


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Good thing I have a magnifying glass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Thanks .Sup,
   
  I know, but you know about phone pics, the smaller they are the better they look....lol....


----------



## pietro944

Thanks man....$33.50 is very reasonable to the US.Can anyone explain to me what the $20 TCXO (80mhz)upgrade for the ES9018 is?.....Worth it for 20 bucks?.........I've been looking at the 11.32 and the Twin 8741 Wolfson Dac chip in the Valab WM8741 from Taiwan.
   
  Any feedback on Wm8741 versus the Es9018 would be much appreciated.....Thanks guys,Peter


----------



## Sparky14

Aw man...ever been bummed when a package arrived too early?
   
  My HE-400  phones were due in next Tuesday. They arrived today. Unfortunately, I won't be back in the office (where my 11.32 is) until Wednesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I even checked the tracking yesterday, and it was still saying the 4th. So, I didn't bring the HP rig home with me today.
   
  Luckily, my Decco2 has a decent HP out.....so I'll get to listen this weekend. But still, I was ready for the big 11 v. 11.32 and DT990/600 v HE-400 contest!


----------



## Wucy24

Quote: 





faudrei said:


> I think it is the chip containing NFB-11.32's modified USB interface firmware that KingWa has been referring to in his previous post on this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hi Fau...Thanks...Just to keep track...the NFB11.32 did very well in the first 10 Hours...the changes here felt substantial, the sound opened up quite a lot...i wonder was it pyschological? Left it on for the night running a series of orchestra music file  ... and woke feeling it was completely change, the dynamic range improved, from the subtle flute to a large cymbal Crash...
   
  I think EE Minimax Dac has found its match...


----------



## pietro944

*I Bought it!!!!!*.......Ordered it with the 2 TCXO upgrades......Even though they were sold out of the 45 promo units,they still gave me the promo price of $299........Good guys to deal with,excellent communication.......I'm soooooo excited!!!!........Peter


----------



## HeatFan12

Congratz Peter...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I was listening to it earlier with some Grados to see if the detail would make the Grados too harsh or go off the piercing high end.  But alas, none of that, just a full-bodied, accurate presentation and guitars are kicking indeed...
   
  Cheers!!!


----------



## pietro944

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Congratz Peter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks Jesse.......you have some nice gear....Is that a tubed pre that you are using?.........I use the Yaqin CD3 Tube Buffer with 2 Rca V-231 tubes,sounds really sweet.Hope to get a Dared pre,pretty soon......Peter


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





pietro944 said:


> Thanks Jesse.......you have some nice gear....Is that a tubed pre that you are using?.........I use the Yaqin CD3 Tube Buffer with 2 Rca V-231 tubes,sounds really sweet.Hope to get a Dared pre,pretty soon......Peter


 
   
  Thanks Peter...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  That CD3 is very nice indeed and uses the 6SN7 tubes, which are great.  I have the CD2 which uses the EF95 family (6AK5, 5654, 403A etc.) and currently have it connected to an iPod dock and A5 speakers...
   
  I use a couple of tube headphone amps that have a pre-out.  I'm going to move the 11.32 in a little while and pair it with my Rokits to see how it sounds...Good times, I think...
   
  Cheers!!!!!


----------



## pietro944

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Thanks Peter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm currently using EMP 55ti towers with the Revel T-7 sub.....very musical.I'll be interested to hear the USB input on the 11.32.On my other Dacs,I've always used the Opt/coax input from my computer to a Musiland 32/384 external soundcard.
   
  I've found this to be better than USB.However it sounds like the USB on the 11.32 is far superior to USB inputs on older Dacs.This would be great,as the less things you have in the audio chain,the better,imho.......Peter


----------



## HeatFan12

Nice!!!!!
   
  Definitely looking forward to your impressions on how the 11.32 will sound from those towers....If I had those speakers, my neighbors will definitely kick my @ss....lol....


----------



## pietro944

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Nice!!!!!
> 
> Definitely looking forward to your impressions on how the 11.32 will sound from those towers....If I had those speakers, my neighbors will definitely kick my @ss....lol....


 

 I just turned 62(eek!)......I live in Elderly housing......ergo....None of my neighbors can hear!


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





pietro944 said:


> I just turned 62(eek!)......I live in Elderly housing......ergo....None of my neighbors can hear!


 
   
   
  LOL........That was good....Made my day....!!!!..............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Well, Happy Birthday to you Peter...
   
  Cheers!!!


----------



## Wucy24

Hi Kingwa and all,
   
  i was trying 24bit / 192 khz on nfb11.32 ... on coaxial is fine, but on toslink ( Optical Cable ), appears silent. It that normal? For 24bit / 96 khz, it work well for both digital connectors. 
   
  i got  32bit / 192khz on USB, which works excellent.


----------



## pietro944

Quote: 





wucy24 said:


> Hi Kingwa and all,
> 
> i was trying 24bit / 192 khz on nfb11.32 ... on coaxial is fine, but on toslink ( Optical Cable ), appears silent. It that normal? For 24bit / 96 khz, it work well for both digital connectors.
> 
> i got  32bit / 192khz on USB, which works excellent.


 

 Try a different optical cable.When you removed it,an opt cable can go bad when you bend it....even just a little......peter


----------



## Kingwa

Depend on the source, a lot source specs the optical support up to 96KHz .
  The optical receiver on the NFB11.32 is can receive 192KHz signal, but for avoid the trouble, we declare on the specs:
  [size=x-small]Optical model: 44.1kHz, 48kHz, 88.2kHz, 96kHz (176.4KHz and 192KHz available if the source support)[/size]


----------



## Wucy24

Quote: 





pietro944 said:


> I'm currently using EMP 55ti towers with the Revel T-7 sub.....very musical.I'll be interested to hear the USB input on the 11.32.On my other Dacs,I've always used the Opt/coax input from my computer to a Musiland 32/384 external soundcard.
> 
> I've found this to be better than USB.However it sounds like the USB on the 11.32 is far superior to USB inputs on older Dacs.This would be great,as the less things you have in the audio chain,the better,imho.......Peter


 
  Hi Peter, I tried 2 different Toslink cable...and both did not work. I read that Toslink ( Spdif ) has bandwidth limitation to 96Khz, but i am not sure. 
  Does yours work? ...


----------



## Wucy24

Quote: 





kingwa said:


> Depend on the source, a lot source specs the optical support up to 96KHz .
> The optical receiver on the NFB11.32 is can receive 192KHz signal, but for avoid the trouble, we declare on the specs:
> [size=x-small]Optical model: 44.1kHz, 48kHz, 88.2kHz, 96kHz (176.4KHz and 192KHz available if the source support)[/size]


 
  I see ... ok, i understand now, best regards ...


----------



## JaMo

Hi all!
  I must do a follow-up-writing on my NFB-11.32 burn in...now since 6 days (~140h).
   
  The NFB-11.32 has matured much better than expected. I almost want to say that it is irritating that this piece of equipment can sound this good. On headphones HD650's I still think it can add more "space" to the scenario.. But as a dac....
   
  At this very moment the NFB-11.32 is fed  through with one Logitech Squeezebox Touch w. "EDO" asynchronous via USB as in my earlier post. Now I am using it as a dac, connected to a NFB-6 preamp, connected to a Master-3 poweramp. On another input (XLR's) I am using a Ref 7.1 fed in the same way but different USBchip(Tenor8802L).
   
  The Ref 7.1 sounds great... And Yes it should do so (otherwise I should be very disapointed).. But switching between these two channels on the NFB-6 (well burned in) gives in my opinion "too small difference" on the same musicmaterial. Read this in a positive way, as it's meant and don't misunderstand this. What I mean is that the NFB-11.32  used as a dac are competeing with one of the best dac's out there for reasonable money, and it can stand tall in this comparison. The Ref 7.1 has a bit more body ...but when listening to Diana Krall and others on good 24/96 and higher-recordings are fantastic on both (!) chains.
   
  I think some of the success are the joint chips USB-32 and ES9018 that gives this super result.
   
  Today I also noticed on the Audio-gd-webpage, new products listed with the new USB-32-inputs built in. There is no doubt Audio-gd are higher the levels of soundquality in the USB-area right now.
   
  I think the future is I2S in dac's, in one way or another... (I2S-in or USB asynchronous) served from the net/Internet and Audio-gd lines up for this future.
   
   
  The NFB-11.32 will continue the burn in and....I am not sure I want to have it any better ; )
  Stay tuned.
   
  Thanks for reading
   
  /Jan


----------



## Wucy24

Quote: 





jamo said:


> Well I will say something about the sound. I am listening through HD650 silverwired. The install was easy in my Win 7 Ultimate x64 on an ASUS 1215B (AMD E-350).
> I have only tried the USB-input. The sound is crisp clear for sure and I must admit that the jitter surely are reduced in this USB-chip as advertised. ..but at this moment rather flat and thin.... This will better up massively later I know.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I too agree with JaMo...There are plenty of details for this Sabre Dac...if we could " fatten " the sound output will be great. As it is today after 100 hours ... it is still a little thin.
  My mini IBASSO d12 sounded more impactful then the nfb11.32 ... Hope this will change over time.


----------



## .Sup

Anyone tried it with ipad's camera connection kit? The Odac with lower end Sabre chip works flawlessly.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Anyone tried it with ipad's camera connection kit? The Odac with lower end Sabre chip works flawlessly.


 
   
   
  Hey .Sup,
   
  That would be great, unfortunately I don't use the cck.  Hopefully someone would give it a shot.  I will tell you that it is sounding delicious right now with the i-20 though..lol..
   
  Cheers!!!


----------



## Warrax

Hello, what do you suggest as upgrade from NFB12.1 (connected through USB - it has old interface with TE7022 chip). I would like to have a bit better sound than NFB12.1 (I have HD600)
   
  NFB15.1 (after I'll sell NFB12.1, will cost me 32 more euro. )
  NFB11.32 (will cost me 80 more euro - will the increase in quality match 50 eur, over NFB15.1 improvement?)
  or
  NFB5.2 (will cost me 165 more euro)
   
  I would like to ask where will be improvement most worth of money... NFB15.1 (30 euro) vs NFB11.32 (80 euro) or NFB5.2 (165 euro)?
  How do you compare NFB5.2 to NFB11.32?
  Or additional options? (but only with limit $200) For example, let NFB12.1 and buy Hiface 2, and use coaxial instead USB (129 more euro)?
   
  Thank you.


----------



## axw

can anyone compare .32 USB implementation to higher-end USB-SPDIF transports, please (off-ramp, audiophilleo, JK)?


----------



## pietro944

My 11.32 is at HK sorting facility as of 9/9....I wonder how long it will take DHL to east coast(Boston,Ma)?????


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





warrax said:


> Hello, what do you suggest as upgrade from NFB12.1 (connected through USB - it has old interface with TE7022 chip). I would like to have a bit better sound than NFB12.1 (I have HD600)
> 
> NFB15.1 (after I'll sell NFB12.1, will cost me 32 more euro. )
> NFB11.32 (will cost me 80 more euro - will the increase in quality match 50 eur, over NFB15.1 improvement?)
> ...


 
   
  Hello Warrax,
   
  Well, I never listened to the NFB-12 so really can't compare.  I would say the NFB-11.32 would be an upgrade, using the Sabre chip and the 32/384 usb implementation.  It is more detailed and transparent.  Very good all-in-one device.
   
   
  Quote: 





axw said:


> can anyone compare .32 USB implementation to higher-end USB-SPDIF transports, please (off-ramp, audiophilleo, JK)?


 
   
  I can't help you there axw.  One of the reasons for purchasing the 11.32 is to do away with the converters, due to its usb implementation. I own some converters but none of the ones you listed.
   
   
   
  Quote: 





pietro944 said:


> My 11.32 is at HK sorting facility as of 9/9....I wonder how long it will take DHL to east coast(Boston,Ma)?????


 
   
   
  Almost there Peter.  Once it departs HK, a couple days DHL will deliver.


----------



## kidchunks

Just got back from a meet with heatfan and the 11.32 is the real deal. Only had around two hours with it and just from that I could tell It’s very detailed and transparent. I didn’t find much of a difference between the [size=10.0pt]USB-32[/size] chip and my TE8802 chip (also very detailed and transparent) but it has it beat simply by supporting 32bit playback vs 24bit playback.
   
  Bottom line, if I didn’t have the 10.2, the 11.32 would have been purchased on release day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Great job audio-gd for making another superb product! Keep it up!


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





kidchunks said:


> Just got back from a meet with heatfan and the 11.32 is the real deal. Only had around two hours with it and just from that I could tell It’s very detailed and transparent. I didn’t find much of a difference between the [size=10pt]USB-32[/size] chip and my TE8802 chip (also very detailed and transparent) but it has it beat simply by supporting 32bit playback vs 24bit playback.
> 
> Bottom line, if I didn’t have the 10.2, the 11.32 would have been purchased on release day.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Great meet indeed.  But I really, really wish I had not listened to your HE-500s and NFB-10.2.  Those phones sound too darn good especially in balanced mode.  Great job on the setup but I must resist....No more headphones for me....lol...


----------



## pietro944

Received my 11.32 this morning.......Two days from HK to Boston,Ma!!!!.....Incredible.
   
  Listening to it now,without the Yaqin Tube Buffer.When I tried to download driver for Usb,Windows(Vista-64bit) says:"UNKNOWN DEVICE"........tried it a couple of times,no go.
   
  What am I doing wrong?.....Thanks,Peter


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





pietro944 said:


> Received my 11.32 this morning.......Two days from HK to Boston,Ma!!!!.....Incredible.
> 
> Listening to it now,without the Yaqin Tube Buffer.When I tried to download driver for Usb,Windows(Vista-64bit) says:"UNKNOWN DEVICE"........tried it a couple of times,no go.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?.....Thanks,Peter


 
   
   
  Hey Peter,
   
  Did you download the zip file, extract it and then double click SETUP.EXE from the windows folder.?  Remember the 11.32 must be connected and powered on to install the drivers.  Then reboot with it on.


----------



## .Sup

So its sounds good with HE-500? I'm really on the edge guys. Not sure if that's a good or a bad thing, I have spent way too much lately.


----------



## pietro944

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Hey Peter,
> 
> Did you download the zip file, extract it and then double click SETUP.EXE from the windows folder.?  Remember the 11.32 must be connected and powered on to install the drivers.  Then reboot with it on.


 

 I'm all f-up.....How do I download the zip file?


----------



## Anda

Quote: 





pietro944 said:


> I'm all f-up.....How do I download the zip file?


 

http://www.audio-gd.com/Audio-gdUSB32forwindows.rar


----------



## HeatFan12

If you like pm me your email and I'll send you the folder unzipped Peter.


----------



## pietro944

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> If you like pm me your email and I'll send you the folder unzipped Peter.


 

 Sorry for being dumb.....I downloaded the file and extracted it to a file on my desktop.....now what?


----------



## pietro944

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> If you like pm me your email and I'll send you the folder unzipped Peter.


 

 pm sent.....thanks,peter


----------



## wje

>


 
   
  Incorrect response.  Please disregard.


----------



## HeatFan12

PM sent.  You should be up and running in no time Peter...
   
  Cheers!


----------



## orth0dox

Maybe not best thread for this post, but i hope audio-gd representative might see it here. I didn't find much information about audio-gd products on web, but have lot of questions:
  1. Can someone describe difference in sound between ES9018 product line and WM8741?
2. Why there is posibility to play with oversampling rate and filter shape in WM8741 products, but not in ES9018?
3. Same about OPA section in nfb-5.
4. What makes price, weight, size difference for nearly identical in specs nfb-15.1, and nfb-5.32?
And finally which of audio-gd usb dac/amps would you recommend for driving HE-400, considering that I have no additional aquipment?


----------



## .Sup

orth0dox said:


> Maybe not best thread for this post, but i hope audio-gd representative might see it here. I didn't find much information about audio-gd products on web, but have lot of questions:
> 1. Can someone describe difference in sound between ES9018 product line and WM8741?
> 
> 2. Why there is posibility to play with oversampling rate and filter shape in WM8741 products, but not in ES9018?
> ...



I'm no expert but from my experience:
1. ESS is more airy, accurate or neutral and has a better instrument separation. WM is more musical. Both are fantastic. With tube amp I would go with ESS while the WM make even the most neutral amps very musical.
2. Maybe the ESS doesn't support it? My logic says ESS9018 was designed to be neutral so filters would neutralize that. 
3. There is no OPA in 11.32
4. Nfb 15 and Ref 5.32 are not identical. 5.32 uses very expensive mono chips, 4 of them while nfb-15 uses two 8741. Ref5 has a better PSU, bigger case, etc.
5. NFB 11. 32 should do very well or perhaps a Wolfson based DAC as he-400 are dark and Ref series are dark as well. The first two are brighter.


----------



## orth0dox

Thanks for explanation, but let me elaborate a bit:
  3. There is no OPA in default configuration, but still a option to couple it with standalone OPA modules: "[size=small]NFB-5 can bypass the OPA for best neutral sound or replace the OPA for different sound flavors.[/size]"
  4. I meant nfb-5.32, unlike the Reference-5.32, its based on WM8741 pair similarly with nfb-15.1.


----------



## Sparky14

Sup has done a good job with the first 4 questions.
   
  I can positively state that the 11.32 does an outstanding job with the HE-400s. Changing the pleather pads to the velour pads on the HE-400 makes them much less dark.


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





pietro944 said:


> Thanks man....$33.50 is very reasonable to the US.Can anyone explain to me what the $20 TCXO (80mhz)upgrade for the ES9018 is?.....Worth it for 20 bucks?.........I've been looking at the 11.32 and the Twin 8741 Wolfson Dac chip in the Valab WM8741 from Taiwan.
> 
> Any feedback on Wm8741 versus the Es9018 would be much appreciated.....Thanks guys,Peter


 
   
  Going by my experience with various Sabre DACs, I'd definitely get the better clock chip. 
   
  Quote: 





jamo said:


> The Ref 7.1 sounds great... And Yes it should do so (otherwise I should be very disapointed).. But switching between these two channels on the NFB-6 (well burned in) gives in my opinion "too small difference" on the same musicmaterial. Read this in a positive way, as it's meant and don't misunderstand this. What I mean is that the NFB-11.32  used as a dac are competeing with one of the best dac's out there for reasonable money, and it can stand tall in this comparison. The Ref 7.1 has a bit more body ...but when listening to Diana Krall and others on good 24/96 and higher-recordings are fantastic on both (!) chains.


 
   
  I had a similar experience with the NFB-16 and my Ref 7.1 I think the better USB input and Kingwa's continued work on improving the quality of the digital input in general has made a huge difference.


----------



## Warrax

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Hello Warrax,
> 
> Well, I never listened to the NFB-12 so really can't compare.  I would say the NFB-11.32 would be an upgrade, using the Sabre chip and the 32/384 usb implementation.  It is more detailed and transparent.  Very good all-in-one device.


 
   
  Thank for you comment.
  And what about to compare NFB 11.32 to NFB 5.32?
  Upgrade to NFB 11.32 will cost me 80 euro
  Upgrade to NFB 5.32 will cost me 175 euro.
   
  I would like to ask (someone), if there is reasonable upgrade in sound quality, between NFB 11.32 and NFB 5.32. I know, NFB 5.32 have more power, but I am using active monitor speakers, and 300 ohm HD600, so I think even NFB 11.32 would have enough power to drive them.


----------



## pietro944

Very,very frustrated...still cannot extract the SETUP.EXE file in order to install the driver for the 11.32 Usb input......tried this about 30 times....nothing works.MiamiHeat Fan has been terrific in trying to help me,but nothing works.
   
  Kingwa says that the only way is to extract the file,which I can't figure out,I'd appreciate any input,as I'm going to sell this and get another Dac,that will download drivers automatically.
   
  Thankx for letting me vent
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





....peter


----------



## Currawong

I've zipped the archives instead:
   
  http://amos.io/y/agd-usb-mac
   
  http://amos.io/y/agd-usb-win


----------



## xtreme4099

Quote: 





pietro944 said:


> Very,very frustrated...still cannot extract the SETUP.EXE file in order to install the driver for the 11.32 Usb input......tried this about 30 times....nothing works.MiamiHeat Fan has been terrific in trying to help me,but nothing works.
> 
> Kingwa says that the only way is to extract the file,which I can't figure out,I'd appreciate any input,as I'm going to sell this and get another Dac,that will download drivers automatically.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Do you get an error ? Which Operating System are you running ? There's something else going on if its failing to even extract the setup executable 
   
  Try running Currawong's version
   
  If your running a PC, you can probably get away with right clicking and installing the driver .inf - right click - select install on the inf appropriate to your OS, and doing a reboot once it installs, should detect the device on reboot. 
   
  Found here : http://www.audio-gd.com/Audio-gdUSB32forwindows.rar
   
  In the following directory once extracted.
   Audio-gdUSB32forwindows\Audio-gdUSB32forwindows\viaudusb\Driver


----------



## pietro944

Quote: 





currawong said:


> I've zipped the archives instead:
> 
> http://amos.io/y/agd-usb-mac
> 
> http://amos.io/y/agd-usb-win


 

 Thanks for trying,but your win file says "Forbidden",whan I try to open it....peter


----------



## FauDrei

pietro944 said:


> Thanks for trying,but your win file says "Forbidden",whan I try to open it....peter


 
   
  Sounds like non-admin/restricted user issue to me...
   
  I suggest a quick TeamViewer session lead by some more experienced Windows/NFB-11.32 user.


----------



## spamaerie

Its the AV, what are you using?


----------



## FauDrei

Yes, could also be AV... I keep forgetting that computer users in general do not distinguish application messages from OS messages.


----------



## pietro944

Quote: 





faudrei said:


> Sounds like non-admin/restricted user issue to me...
> 
> I suggest a quick TeamViewer session lead by some more experienced Windows/NFB-11.32 user.


 

 I was able to extract setup.exe with the file that was posted here.The windows installer said file was installed successfully....but then said one of the components failed to install.I'm checking now to see if the installer is out of date......Going to tackle this in the morning....thanks to all.....peter


----------



## Kingwa

If the driver can finished install but at last have a window refer one of the components failed to install ,that is while install the driver , the USB device have not connect with the computer and power on.


----------



## pietro944

Quote: 





kingwa said:


> If the driver can finished install but at last have a window refer one of the components failed to install ,that is while install the driver , the USB device have not connect with the computer and power on.


 

 The 11.32 is powered on and the usb is connected.I know this for sure because when I power on,windows say's"unknown usb device"(because it doesn't have the driver,yet)
  peter


----------



## FauDrei

"Unknown USB Device" can be solved with re-seating installed USB firmware chip or installing "new" USB firmware chip (chip provided with each NFB-11.32).
   
  More details about USB firmware chip installation can be found in this very thread.


----------



## orth0dox

Quote: 





sparky14 said:


> Sup has done a good job with the first 4 questions.
> 
> I can positively state that the 11.32 does an outstanding job with the HE-400s. Changing the pleather pads to the velour pads on the HE-400 makes them much less dark.


 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/604583/hifiman-he-400-review - right here MattTCG states, that he didn't like audio-gd compass/he-400 bundle. I'm almost sure that compass used same f[size=x-small]ully discrete ACSS headphone amp, as in their other products. So how can you be so sure, if you haven't tried it yourself?[/size]


----------



## Sparky14

Quote: 





orth0dox said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/604583/hifiman-he-400-review - right here MattTCG states, that he didn't like audio-gd compass/he-400 bundle. I'm almost sure that compass used same f[size=x-small]ully discrete ACSS headphone amp, as in their other products. So how can you be so sure, if you haven't tried it yourself?[/size]


 
   
  I can be sure because I have tried it myself....look at my signature.


----------



## recycled

Has anyone using the USB chip had an issue where the device disappears for a few seconds while using it?


----------



## FauDrei

recycled said:


> Has anyone using the USB chip had an issue where the device disappears for a few seconds while using it?


 
   
  Were you by any chance touching/moving USB cable while that happened?
   
  If yes - try different USB cable.


----------



## pietro944

Quote: 





xtreme4099 said:


> Do you get an error ? Which Operating System are you running ? There's something else going on if its failing to even extract the setup executable
> 
> Try running Currawong's version
> 
> ...


 

 Tonite,I was able to extract and run your file....It installed something called:"Audio-gd USB Audio Control Panel".......It gives me a choice of 16bit or 24bit.......Under ASIO Driver Status it says "Non-Active"-stop.......I'm wondering if this is a download for the panel,not the driver........Windows still says "Unknown USB Device".......The 11.32 is on and I've tried 6 different usb cables.......Things improved when I went from Internet Ex-8 back to 7.......With I E-7,Currawong's file no longer said "Forbidden",but i still couldn't extract setup.exe from his file'
   
  Next,I may go with kingwa's suggestion to reseat the chip or change it for the volume one......Thanks,Peter


----------



## Kingwa

Your succeed install driver must had  wrong, it is the TE8802 driver.
  Can you try to  download the driver V1.0 on another computer  and upzip, store in a external flash then push into your computer for install?
http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm


----------



## pietro944

Quote: 





kingwa said:


> Your succeed install driver must had  wrong, it is the TE8802 driver.
> Can you try to  download the driver V1.0 on another computer  and upzip, store in a external flash then push into your computer for install?
> http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm


 

 That's a great idea kingwa......I'll be able to try this end of the week,I'll let you know....Thanks,Peter


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





orth0dox said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The Compass didn't use ACSS circuits, which aren't used to drive headphones anyway, but are a gain stage prior to the circuits that drive the headphones.


----------



## recycled

Quote: 





faudrei said:


> Were you by any chance touching/moving USB cable while that happened?
> 
> If yes - try different USB cable.


 
   


 No, I checked all connections as well.


----------



## Trapper32

Picked mine up today and can't get the smile off my face.... fell asleep listening to Gary Moore and Phil Lynott...don't think it gets any better.


----------



## pietro944

Quote: 





kingwa said:


> If the driver can finished install but at last have a window refer one of the components failed to install ,that is while install the driver , the USB device have not connect with the computer and power on.


 

 Hi Kingwa,I finally was able to extract the SETUP.EXE file.I ran a malwarebytes scan and it found a virus or malware named:"PUP.ADBUNDLE".This was in the Downloads.set,exe file.I delete the malware and the set,exe file extracted,but when I went to windows installer,it said:One component did not install(11.32 is on and usb cable is installed.
   
  It still says "Unknown device" when I plug in Usb to the 11.32.Tomorrow,I'm going to open it up and put in the volume chip and I'll also check to see if the original chip was seated correctly.......peter


----------



## pietro944

Quote: 





faudrei said:


> I think it is the chip containing NFB-11.32's modified USB interface firmware that KingWa has been referring to in his previous post on this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Am I correct that the top of the chip is the part with the indentation in the white border?......thanks,peter


----------



## Warrax

Ok, NFB 11.32 is on the way to me. Later, I will write some impressions.


----------



## Mambosenior

Quote: 





warrax said:


> Ok, NFB 11.32 is on the way to me. Later, I will write some impressions.


 

 Ditto.


----------



## Skybij

Does anyone know anything about how NFB 11.32 stacks up against Matrix Mini-i? I hesitated between two but decided to go with NFB 11.32


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





skybij said:


> Does anyone know anything about how NFB 11.32 stacks up against Matrix Mini-i? I hesitated between two but decided to go with NFB 11.32


 
   
   
  Hello Skybij,
   
  I purchased the Matrix Mini-i when it first came out and still own it.  I'm sure the usb issue has been taken care of from the early production runs.  None of my PCs recognize it using usb, so have to use a usb to spdif converter to make it work in that fashion.  The other inputs work great.  That being said, it's a very good device nevertheless.  The AD1955 chip sounds very smooth indeed.  I have used it as an all-in-one, balanced, single ended, as a usb converter (it has spdif out), headphones, powered speakers etc... through the years.  At the moment, I have it plugged into my Mapletree Ear+HD tube headamp with great results.
   
  When it comes to the NFB-11.32, the detail retrieval, overall musical and smooth presentation, as well as power, the 11.32 definitely has the edge.  I have tried many phones with both and the 11.32 never misses a beat with either Senns, Beyers, 'Sones, Grados, Denon etc....


----------



## Mambosenior

Received mine today. Puzzling that it didn't have any (any) manual whatsoever in the box. Just a PC and a Chinese-made USB cable. Did anyone receive a manual? Reason I ask is that in the USB cable package there are a number of plastic "thingies" (like the ones that came with the D1 for changing the resolution by inserting these "thingies" in the appropriate spots). Please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## HeatFan12

The user manual is on the A-GD site. When you click NFB-11.32 look for the tabs.
Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mambosenior

Thanks, HeatFan. Much appreciated.


----------



## kidchunks

Quote: 





mambosenior said:


> Reason I ask is that in the USB cable package there are a number of plastic "thingies" (like the ones that came with the D1 for changing the resolution by inserting these "thingies" in the appropriate spots).


 
   
  Jumpers you mean? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Those things come in handy, be sure to keep them all! Enjoy that 11.32. Take pics and let us know what you think of it!


----------



## MJS242

Can someone explain to me why the NFB-11.32 would have a variable/fixed output switch on the front panel, but also a way to set it via a jumper internally?  Although the internal jumpers look like variable only and fixed and variable? I have one of these coming in the next day or so and I plan to pair it with an amp so I would be using the DAC portion of the NFB-11.32 only.  The english description on the NFB-11.32 user manual page is a little sketchy.  Any recommendations for what setting I should use when pairing with an external amp that has a volume control? Is it better to control the volume via the DAC or the Amp? TIA!


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





mjs242 said:


> Can someone explain to me why the NFB-11.32 would have a variable/fixed output switch on the front panel, but also a way to set it via a jumper internally?  Although the internal jumpers look like variable only and fixed and variable? I have one of these coming in the next day or so and I plan to pair it with an amp so I would be using the DAC portion of the NFB-11.32 only.  The english description on the NFB-11.32 user manual page is a little sketchy.  Any recommendations for what setting I should use when pairing with an external amp that has a volume control? Is it better to control the volume via the DAC or the Amp? TIA!


 
   
  Hello MJS,
   
  To use with an external amp that has volume control you set it to fixed (volume knob on 11.32 is disabled).  To use as an all-in-one with headphones set it to HP.  I believe with the jumpers you can set it to both (fixed and variable), but I have no clue what the uses/benefits for that would be.  I also own the 15.1 that has most settings on the front panel, except fixed and variable, so I had Kingwa set it to fixed, before shipping so I did not have to open her up when I connect an amp to it. 
  The 15.1 has the HP and Dac output on front panel, so when I switch to dac it is automatically on fixed.
   
  Cheers!!!


----------



## Skybij

Thanks for the info HeatFan12 



. I'm going to get Grados pretty soon and it's nice to know that NFB 11.32 sounds good with such wide variety of headphones. Itching to get mine soon


----------



## MJS242

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Hello MJS,
> 
> To use with an external amp that has volume control you set it to fixed (volume knob on 11.32 is disabled).  To use as an all-in-one with headphones set it to HP.  I believe with the jumpers you can set it to both (fixed and variable), but I have no clue what the uses/benefits for that would be.  I also own the 15.1 that has most settings on the front panel, except fixed and variable, so I had Kingwa set it to fixed, before shipping so I did not have to open her up when I connect an amp to it.
> The 15.1 has the HP and Dac output on front panel, so when I switch to dac it is automatically on fixed.
> ...


 
   
  Thank you sir, very helpful.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





mambosenior said:


> Thanks, HeatFan. Much appreciated.


 
   
  Quote: 





kidchunks said:


> Jumpers you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





skybij said:


> Thanks for the info HeatFan12
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm going to get Grados pretty soon and it's nice to know that NFB 11.32 sounds good with such wide variety of headphones. Itching to get mine soon


 
   
  Quote: 





mjs242 said:


> Thank you sir, very helpful.


 
   
   
  Cheers!!!


----------



## Uberzone

Ordered my week agoy, Russian post sucks. Someone has compared the standard usb cable with some brand? I buy NEO by OYAIDE Elec d+ USB class I will try to make a comparison with a standart cable. Also interesting is how the best sound machine with the upgrade than the standard.


----------



## MJS242

I received my NFB-11.32 a few days ago and I've been really enjoying it!  I haven't been able to do a fair comparison because I'm currently in the middle of upgrading my gear.  I really like what I've heard so far though.  
   
  Just for clarification... If I'm listening to lossless files ripped from a standard CD, it's my understanding that I won't benefit from changing my settings (audio-gd software or within foobar) to anything higher than 44.1kHz / 16-bit, would that be correct? 
   
  Another thing, I notice when I select a new song (within foobar 2000) while in the middle of listening to a song, I hear this click or pop in the headphones (it sounds more left oriented if anything).  It does it about 50% of the time, and never does it when the song ends normally and the next song in line follows.  I've never had this issue with any other dac/sound card, anyone have a similar issue? I'm using the wasapi device (event or push), when I use the non-wasapi audio-gd device it seems like less of a problem.


----------



## xtreme4099

mjs242 said:


> I received my NFB-11.32 a few days ago and I've been really enjoying it!  I haven't been able to do a fair comparison because I'm currently in the middle of upgrading my gear.  I really like what I've heard so far though.
> 
> Just for clarification... If I'm listening to lossless files ripped from a standard CD, it's my understanding that I won't benefit from changing my settings (audio-gd software or within foobar) to anything higher than 44.1kHz / 16-bit, would that be correct?
> 
> Another thing, I notice when I select a new song (within foobar 2000) while in the middle of listening to a song, I hear this click or pop in the headphones (it sounds more left oriented if anything).  It does it about 50% of the time, and never does it when the song ends normally and the next song in line follows.  I've never had this issue with any other dac/sound card, anyone have a similar issue? I'm using the wasapi device (event or push), when I use the non-wasapi audio-gd device it seems like less of a problem.




Regarding the pop click you may try plugging into a different usb port or trying a different cable. Also on my desktop i was able to hear more pops and clicks from front hub, and hardly anything at all when connected to the back of the motherboard directly. I have the nfb1.32 same difference ... just something i've noticed with the dac.


----------



## DannyBuoy

*NFB11.32 with TCXO for USB chip Impressions*
   
*Background*: I previously owned the Ref 5 (with a WA6SE Amp), and NFB2 from Audio-gd and had moved to Violectric V800 DAC with V181 Amp because I wanted to have a balanced setup with my LCD2.
   
I recently sold my V800 DAC and my V181 is for sale in the forums.
   
*Impressions*: I've got to tell you, this DAC/AMP combo is an excellent setup for my LCD phones. I was worried about the dynamics without having a dedicated separate Amp but I am really enjoying my setup these past two weeks.The detail of the DAC is so revealing compared to the V800. It is really a pleasure to listen to my music and hear detail that went unnoticed previously. I tired the RCA optical with a Wireworld Silver Starlight Coax cable for a couple days, and then switched to USB. I like the sound from the 32 Bit USB more than I do the Optical. To me, it is a bit smoother sounding, less edgy on vocals, and the highs are a bit more revealing. That was enough for me to invest in a better USB cable to see if more could be revealed. I bought a wireworld starlight USB cable, and this past week have enjoyed a minor increase in an already revealing sound, with an even smoother sounding mid-range especially on vocals and stringed instruments. 
   
  Since I still have the V181 Amp here, I thought I would check to see what the V181 sounded like with the NFB11.32 as a DAC. I set the input at USB and output at fixed and spent an hour or two A/B ing between the two Amps. The sound quality from the V181 is a bit better than the internal amp of the NFB11.32 but the difference is not enough for me to hang onto the V181 because of the difference. I noticed more of a jump in quality when I went from Optical to USB and another from going from cheapo USB to Starlight than I do going from NFB to V181 as an amp.
   
  I am SUPER pleased with the sound quality of the NFB11.32 and I can honestly say, the $375 for the NFB11.32 is such an excellent value. If the V800 and V181 were only $375, I would still pick the sound signature of the NFB11.32 over the Violectric setup. But I am saying this based on what I enjoy in sound signatures. The violectric has more dynamic range in reproducing bass and strong passages, but for me, the smoothness and revealing sound signature of the NFB11.32 is more enjoyable over long listening periods than I have had for the past year with the Violectric setup, even though the Violectric is balanced, I think the single-ended sound of the NFB11.32 trumps it in terms of pure enjoyment of the music for me.
   
  Please keep in mind, someone else listening to my setup may have the total opposite feeling about the sound as I do. I am passing this along to people that might have an LCD setup and are concerned about the sound coming from the NFB11.32. I am not sure if the clock crystal upgrade added to the quality, as I cannot A/B that. I bought it with the option purely from the point of view that it made sense because it added a better clock to the setup and USB is so clock sensitive. I cannot say what it would sound like had I not ordered the TCXO, only with it. I am truly impressed, really, really pleased with the sound. 
   
  The only wish I would have for this, if I had a magic wand, would be to have an Analog input of the device. Since I have a TT setup also here at work, I will need to buy a secondary amp, perhaps a tube amp, for when I want to hear vinyl and that was something the V181 did very well for me and I miss that feature. But I knew this going in, and I wanted to try this because the 32Bit USB receiver with 32 bit DAC just made sense to me, and I have wanted to hear a 32 Sabre DAC since they were announced.
   
  As always, please take what I say with a grain of salt, as my opinion is based on my impression, and not by an scientific measurement, or serious, critical comparison. It is just my opinion on what I like...


----------



## .Sup

Thanks for the honest input Danny, appreciate it


----------



## Mambosenior

I am happy to read your report, Dannybuoy, thank you. After 2 weeks with mine, I am floored by the SQ of the DAC and the ability of the amp to drive my HD-800 quite impressively. Running it 24/7 and will report further later. It's a no-brainer for the price! Really.


----------



## Biscuitz

New to the thread!
   
  Thinking of getting either the NFB 15.1 or this, the NFB 11.32. I need some advice.
   
  So, uh, I don't even know what bit-rate is or what it even means for music. All I know is once I stepped into quality headphones, I re-ripped my entire CD collection to iTunes in lossless format. So Idk if this "32 bit rate" improvement of the NFB 11.32 will matter to me?
   
  I listen to music solely on my desktop computer via USB connection. I'd love a DAC/Amp combo that can sufficiently drive most headphones out there, so that I can focus more on searching for headphones than on amp/source. I'm looking to get into orthodynamics (HE-400 / HE-500), and the NFB 15.1 seems like _the_ DAC/Amp for me to step into the power-hungry orthos. I say "_the_ DAC/Amp" because I'm on a budget, and I can't really find another amp with that kind of power at that price. Ideally I'd like to stay under $300, but if the NFB 11.32 is an improvement sound-wise just in general (meaning, regardless of bit-rate), then I might consider going for it and then just not worrying about DAC/Amp for some time.
   
  For reference's sake, I'm currently using the NuForce Icon HD, which lacks the authority amp-wise to take me into the world of orthos. Thus my interest in Audio-GD!
   
  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Sparky14

Well, I haven't tried the 15.1. But I did try both the original NFB-11 and NFB-12 to test out the ESS9018 v. WM8741 DAC chips. I found the ESS9018 to be slightly better sounding. Just enough to notice. A little sharper and more detailed.
   
  The change from the NFB-11 to the NFB-11.32 was a bigger difference. And yes, the 11.32 amp (same as 15.1) works great with the HE-400s.
   
  I would guess that you would be very happy with the 15.1, and a little bit more very happy with the 11.32.


----------



## .Sup

sparky14 said:


> Well, I haven't tried the 15.1. But I did try both the original NFB-11 and NFB-12 to test out the ESS9018 v. WM8741 DAC chips. I found the ESS9018 to be slightly better sounding. Just enough to notice. A little sharper and more detailed.
> 
> The change from the NFB-11 to the NFB-11.32 was a bigger difference. And yes, the 11.32 amp (same as 15.1) works great with the HE-400s.
> 
> I would guess that you would be very happy with the 15.1, and a little bit more very happy with the 11.32.



Isn't the wm8741 more musical?


----------



## Sparky14

I'm not one of those who hears in the more/less musical stuff, sorry. For me, the background is more/less quiet, the instruments can/can't be more individually heard, the voices sound more/less real. Whether that makes something sound more or less musical, I don't know. I choose the headphones/speakers to provide the beauty of the sound (which I guess would be the musical aspect), and I want the amp/dac to provide the truest sound to the headphones.
   
  Not that I am downplaying anyone who has the more/less musical opinion. I am sure some think that way, and their opinion is just as good as mine (probably better). I'm just not wired that way.


----------



## kyuuketsuki

Quote: 





sparky14 said:


> Well, I haven't tried the 15.1. But I did try both the original NFB-11 and NFB-12 to test out the ESS9018 v. WM8741 DAC chips. I found the ESS9018 to be slightly better sounding. Just enough to notice. A little sharper and more detailed.
> 
> The change from the NFB-11 to the NFB-11.32 was a bigger difference. And yes, the 11.32 amp (same as 15.1) works great with the HE-400s.
> 
> I would guess that you would be very happy with the 15.1, and a little bit more very happy with the 11.32.


 
   
  Can you give details on the differences between the 11 and the 11.32?


----------



## Sparky14

See post #17 in this thread.


----------



## kyuuketsuki

Quote: 





sparky14 said:


> See post #17 in this thread.


 
   
  No idea how I passed over that... Just wondering, is that only through the USB implementation? Or across the board with Coax and TOSLINK as well? I keep on getting more interested in the NFB-11.32, but my 11 is serving me well as of right now.


----------



## Sparky14

I didn't even test the opt/coax inputs, as there was no design changes to those paths - it was only an improvement to the USB implementation. So, I use my 11.32 for my PC based system at work, and the 11 serves at home where I need the coax and optical.


----------



## Mcberto

I just received my 11.32 and I am confused as to what is the difference between HP, variable and fixed output? 
   
  Is it normal for me to have the volume at 2 o'clock in order to hear the details with my HD 650's?
   
  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sparky14

If I understand it correctly....HP means the signal comes out the headphone jack.
  Fixed means the signal goes through the DAC, and a fixed volume signal goes straight to the RCA out for an external amp.
  Variable means the signal goes through the DAC, and then through the NFB-11.32 processing and volume control, then to the RCA out for an external amp....and the volume on the NFB-11.32 still works.
   
  Volume at 2:00? If the gain is on L, then that is about right where my normal listening volume was on DT990/600s. If the gain is on H, then it is about at Noon.


----------



## JakeP

Hey guys I got my 650s about 2 years ago and until last night didn't realize what a gem I had and how badly I've been under-utilizing them.  I do listen to flac on foobar but nothing past that.  I know my soundcard is garbage and I have a few stupid questions that I'm having trouble getting answered by google.  
   
  I'm very interested in this unit since it's a DAC/AMP.  My confusion is.... I'm using my laptop as the source, and the soundcard is trashy, since this is USB will it bypass my soundcard? From what I've been able to determine, USB bypasses and coax/optic is for direct soundcard.   I don't want to drop a chunk of cash and be crippled by a bad link in the chain.
   
  My second question...does the NFB 11.32 do it all? will I need anything else?
   
  Lastly, is this a good choice to power the 650's?  My laptop is a 17inch alienware with a monster power supply not sure if this makes a difference.
   
  Thanks for fielding any of my questions, sorry they're dumb questions but I can't get a good answer.


----------



## justaguy

Quote: 





jakep said:


> Hey guys I got my 650s about 2 years ago and until last night didn't realize what a gem I had and how badly I've been under-utilizing them.  I do listen to flac on foobar but nothing past that.  I know my soundcard is garbage and I have a few stupid questions that I'm having trouble getting answered by google.
> 
> I'm very interested in this unit since it's a DAC/AMP.  My confusion is.... I'm using my laptop as the source, and the soundcard is trashy, since this is USB will it bypass my soundcard? From what I've been able to determine, USB bypasses and coax/optic is for direct soundcard.   I don't want to drop a chunk of cash and be crippled by a bad link in the chain.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Just use WASAPI driver (download it free from foobar site and drop it to your foobar/components folder, then change your output setting in foobar for direct sound) and it will bypass your PC soundcard.
 You don't need anything else it will do everything.
 I don't know how 650 and 11.32 match, but compare to just PC soundcard you will get a huge improvement anyway.


----------



## HeatFan12

jakep said:


> Hey guys I got my 650s about 2 years ago and until last night didn't realize what a gem I had and how badly I've been under-utilizing them.  I do listen to flac on foobar but nothing past that.  I know my soundcard is garbage and I have a few stupid questions that I'm having trouble getting answered by google.
> 
> I'm very interested in this unit since it's a DAC/AMP.  My confusion is.... I'm using my laptop as the source, and the soundcard is trashy, since this is USB will it bypass my soundcard? From what I've been able to determine, USB bypasses and coax/optic is for direct soundcard.   I don't want to drop a chunk of cash and be crippled by a bad link in the chain.
> 
> ...




1) Yes, USB input will bypass your onboard sound.
2) The NFB-11.32 is an all-in-one package (will do it all). Just plug headphones in and enjoy. In the future if u want to add another amp to it (ex. tubes) you can do that too and use the 11.32 as a dac only.
3) The HD650s sound delicious plugged into the 11.32.

Cheers!!!


Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kingwa

I got few users feedback they consider the firmware No.3 is a level upgrade in Mac.


----------



## Warrax

So my NFB11.32 unit is at home.
  But I have a problem. My ASIO4All is not working... it's just makes laggy sounds. When I plays it directly, it works fine. But without ASIO4all , it's not bitperfect.
   
  I am using foobar2000, and Windows XP 32-bit. Cannot use Wasapi, as it's only for win7.
   
  Before, on NFB12.1, ASIO4all worked fine. Wonder, if it cannot handle USB32 interface, or where can be the problem.


----------



## CJG888

Perhaps you need a proprietary driver. I had this problem with my Teradak.


----------



## manzano804

I have also received my 11.32 two days ago and i am using Windows XP Media Center Edition (32 bits)Service pack 2 and i am also having problems ,if someone using the 11.32 with Windows XP can help with some directions it will be very appreciated.

 I downloaded the firmware V 1.0 and V 1.1 and i have tried both but the problems are the same.

1. The Envy USB control panel doesn't allow the option to set bit rate, sample rate etc...as it does in Windows 7
2. When using the 11.32 as my default audio device this happens
 - when surfing the web , for example trying to listen sample tracks in HDTracks.com or watching videos on Youtube the sound is distorted and with a lot of noise , clickings etc wich makes impossible to listen
 - when playing music in iTunes there are also clickings.
 - when using Windows Media Player it doesn't output sound at all ( i look for a way in WMP preferences to use NFB 11.32 as audio device but there is not that optioin only in Windows control panel and i have already selected it there )

3. On the other hand the NFB 11.32 works fine when using it with foobar with this settings 
 - using the foobar_out_ks plug in for bit perfect output and selecting audio device KS: Audiogd (firmware V 1.0) or KS: HIEND ( Firmware V 1.1)
 - Setting bit rate at 32 bits

I disabled the NFB 11.32 as audio device in foobar when using it to surf the web, listening iTunes or Windows Media Player but it didn't solve the problems.

So , i am stuck here and as Warrax i am afraid that the USB 32 doesn't work fine with Windows XP because of the fact that bit rate can't be set .

If someone can help would be great , since i have already contacted Kingwa and he suggested me to ask in this forum .

Regards,

Carlos


----------



## justaguy

Quote: 





cjg888 said:


> Perhaps you need a proprietary driver. I had this problem with my Teradak.


 

 I'm eager to ask you how would you compare TeraDak V3 and 11.32?


----------



## CJG888

I'm afraid I haven't heard the NFB-11.32. I just pointed this out because the Teradak won't work with ASIO4ALL. Maybe you have the same issue.


----------



## RussianOptic

I've got the clicking sound problem as well. It happen so often when I play FLAC via VLC and occasionally in iTune on Mac OS but seldom in window7, foolbar. I email Audio-gd and they told me to change firmware, now I'm waiting for firmware No.3 from Thailand dealer too arrive. I'll update the result after changing firmware.

PS. I use macbook mid 2007 version, pretty old though, and furutech formula USB cable.


----------



## justaguy

Quote: 





cjg888 said:


> I'm afraid I haven't heard the NFB-11.32. I just pointed this out because the Teradak won't work with ASIO4ALL. Maybe you have the same issue.


 
  I'm expecting to get 11.32 in a couple of days, it seems some folks have issues with it and I just hope to avoid any. Will be interesting to compare it to Matrix Cube (single WM8740 chip). In fact I'm sure WM8741 based DAC (NFB-5.32 for example) would fit my taste better, but I'm super interested to hear SABRE based device and 11.32 seems to be a good solution, pricewise as well. I got two TCXOs for free when ordered 11.32 but have no idea what's that =)


----------



## .Sup

justaguy said:


> I'm expecting to get 11.32 in a couple of days, it seems some folks have issues with it and I just hope to avoid any. Will be interesting to compare it to Matrix Cube (single WM8740 chip). In fact I'm sure WM8741 based DAC (NFB-5.32 for example) would fit my taste better, but I'm super interested to hear SABRE based device and 11.32 seems to be a good solution, pricewise as well. I got two TCXOs for free when ordered 11.32 but have no idea what's that =)



from my experience the 8741 is an upgrade in terms of detail over the 8740


----------



## rkay5

Hi,
   I have a NFB-12.1 ,that I have been using with Musiland Monitor 02 US the sound is very good but the NFB-12.1 can not play 176.4KHz files with spdif does anyone know why? I won't use the USB as it only does 44.1,48 and 96KHz rates .So I'm loking at getting a 11.32 or 15.1.I do like the bass of WM8741 chips and have never heard the ESS Sabre 9018 dac.I just don't know witch one to get?? Had more info .


----------



## boyfrombluesea

Does anybody know this amazing NFB-11.32 is a good pair with Denon AH-D5000?


----------



## Warrax

Today, I've spent few hours playing with NFB11.32 connected through USB interface, in both Windows XP and Windows 7.
   
  The results and my findings are following :
   
  In Windows 7, audio-gd driver control panel is able to select output bit rate. The options are 16-bit, 24-bit or 32-bit. However, 32-bit cannot be selected, there is only such option, but grayed out. Only 16-bit and 24-bit can be selected. In Foobar2k preferences Output Tab, there is a option, to select Output Data format. Here can be selected 16, 24 or 32-bit. However, 32-bit doesn't work, when you want to play a file, you'll get error message. Only 16-bit and 24-bit data format is working under Windows 7.
  For me, NFB11.32 cannot play 32-bit output format files under Windows 7, and it seems like software/driver issue. However, Audio-gd control panel have option for it, so it seems, it just cannot detect Windows 7, as OS, that can handle 32-bit output format, and will not allow transmition in this format.
   
  Under Windows XP, there is no 16/24/32-bit option in Audio-gd control panel. However, in foobar, even 32-bit output format works. I'm not sure, if it true sent in this format, but probably it is... as foobar changes it to this data format, and send it to audio-gd driver. So it seems, that Audio-gd driver doesn't have problems with 32-bit format under Windows XP.
   
  Now to the sample rate.
  Under Windows 7, there cannot be played any other sample rate, except 44,1/48 Khz. If I try to play 96 Khz file, I'll get error. Same will happen, if I try to upsample 44,1Khz file to 88,2 or 96 Khz. This is very sad, and it practicaly degrades performaces and capabilities of this device. (if there is a way, how to make it work, please reply... maybe there is needed to turn on something in Windows 7)
   
  Under Windows XP, all sample rates are working. So, under Windows XP, also for example 96Khz/32-bit can be played. However, I don't have any 32-bit music files, I just select it in foobar as output data format. And don't know, how to confirm it, if it is really 32-bit. The best would be to have some 32-bit music file, which I don't have.
   
  Now to the bit-perfectness:
   
  Under Windows 7, I've managed to WASAPI work under foobar without problems. However, there is still problem, without no 32-bit output format, and no higher sample rate, than 48 Khz. So best, what you can get in Windows 7, is 48Khz/24-bit. Which is very sad, for someone, who have 96Khz files. But it is also sad, because I remember, that 44,1 Khz files, that are upsampled to 88,2 Khz by Sox resample mod, sounded better (tested on NFB12.1, which I had before, and which I've sold to get NFB11.32)
   
  Under Windows XP, I've found no way, how to make ASIO4all work. Still no success. So, it can be played only normaly. There is question, if it is bitperfect or no, without ASIO4all. Probably no, as foobar needs to send it to ASIO4all first, to make it bitperfect. But I've read something, that in Windows XP, mixer doesn't touch it, if volume is set at maximum level. But I don't know, how to confirm it, if it is bitperfect, without ASIO4all.
   
  So right now, there is:
  Eighter bitperfect under Windows 7, but only 48Khz/24 bit
  or
  non bitperfect under Windows XP, but up to 196Khz/32 bit.
   
  It's difficult to say, which should get better results in sound quality, for typical 44,1 Khz 16-bit files. Eighter upsample it to 48Khz/24bit by sox mod, and play it bitperfect (Windows 7), or, upsample it to 88,2/96/196/32 bit by sox mod, but play it non-bitperfect, without ASIO4all (Windows XP). As I cannot compare it directly, from hastly made testing, I cannot say, which of the two, sounded better. However, I've read, that ASIO4all is not so good as it seems (it is mentioned on the page in foobar components, when you downloading asio4all foobar plugin:
  Quote: 





> Please note that this component is meant for systems where ASIO is the only available output method. It is highly recommended to use the default output modes instead of ASIO. Contrary to popular "audiophile" claims, there are NO benefits from using ASIO as far as music playback quality is concerned, while bugs in ASIO drivers may severely degrade the performance.


 
  http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_out_asio
   
  According this, it should mean, that Windows XP way should be better... that means, use only default sound, but upsample it to 96Khz/196Khz + 32-bit.
   
  To the ASIO4all issue, it seems, that this is software/driver issue, where eighter Audio-gd drivers doesn't support ASIO4all, or ASIO4all driver cannot handle USB-32 interface, or maybe Sabre chip? Maybe, as it is pretty new. Anyway, it should be great, when ASIO4all would start to work with Audio-gd 32-bit interface, but what can be done in this issue, to push things forward? Contact ASIO4all? I don't know. Or, if it is Audio-gd driver problem, who to contact? Who is making this drivers?
   
  Last, what are the other issues around NFB11.32, with Windows XP..
  There is message, that this device is meant for HiSpeed USB, but it is plugged into Normal SPeed USB port. But it's not true, as I have it connected in HiSpeed USB port... NFB12.1 for example didn't have this kind of message. So it seems, like problem of driver, or what... or maybe Windows XP doesn't detect it well?
   
  Now, when you are trying to play file, with ASIO4all, sound just lags, playing is freezed, etc... after it, you cannot get sound even from normal playing method, and Windows is very unstable. It can freeze, it cannot be shutted-down (nothing happens).. I need to restart it manualy. But after restart, there are more problems... my mouse driver, would not get loaded at all, and it also doesn't load Audio-gd driver. So another restart needs to be done... then it is working again. So for me, do not even try to play files by ASIO4all, or you get your Windows XP unstable. It just not work, and it's buggy.
   
  Another problem, I've noticed, after start of computer, my BIOS is checking USB devices... and here, it will hold sometimes even for 10 seconds. When I don't have NFB11.32 connected, this is not happening, and this step of checking USB devices is always very quick.
   
  So for me, it seems, drivers for this NFB11.32 are not very well made, or maybe firmware. Simply, this device doesn't communicate good with Windows, it seems pretty unstable and buggy. So you can except some kind of problems... which is very disapointing. To be honest, I am not happy yet with NFB11.32, as NFB12.1 with Tenor7022 worked flawlesly, without any bugs. Right now, I am very disapointed with NFB11.32 driver support. And it is very sad, because, the sound of this device is excelent, I am hearing, it is better, than NFB12.1, but what if it cannot be used properly???
   
  I would be happy for any further findings, how to solve any of the issues, I've mentioned, and I would be even more happy, if this device would work without problems, stable, and also, support ASIO4all. Right now, I am sorry for changing NFB12.1 to NFB11.32. It was bad move, not worth the money differance, and I'm disapointed. I've expected, that NFB11.32 will work same, without problems, which is not the case. The potential increase of sound quality of NFB11.32 over NFB12.1, is totaly wasted, by bad driver support, no-bitperfect option in Windows XP, and no 32-bit format, or higher sample rates, under Windows 7, not to mention several detection problems with USB connections, that will make you feeling bad and not sure about this device.
  The situation with coaxial connection may be better thought, but USB connection I see very risky right now. And that's sad, because strong point of USB.32 device should be USB.
   
   
  Edit:
  Now, I've got longer listening periods under Windows XP, and there is even new problem... from time to time, the sound just freeze. It happens from time to time, when tracks are changing. But right now, it happens in middle of track. First time, restarting of foobar helped, and it worked. But now, when it froze in middle of track, no track can be played... it's just frozen right after playing a song. I this case, I have feeling, that only restarting of computer will help, to make sound work again. The bad thing is, that under these conditions, device is unlistenable. You are listening music for 20 minutes, and suddenly... it freezes. In middle of musical. OH, it's like to be bashed by club on head. No way... for today, I am switching back to onboard audio. For now, it seems, NFB11.32 + Windows XP = no way. 
  Tommorow, I will try, if this happens also in coaxial mode... but my coaxial output on motherboard quite sucks... I would say, it will have worse quality, that bitperfect USB transmition on NFB12.1. So basicaly, if I don't solve this issue, I've paid 120$ and waited 2 months, to get worse quality, than I had... I should go to hiface instead, silly me.
  In this case, I would be forced to sell this device, and just thinking of it makes me burning inside... so I'm still hoping, I will get it somehow to work. ((((((((


----------



## justaguy

On both 11.32 and Compass 2 threads people massively discuss software issues with these devices.
 Kingwa should dedicate more efforts for development of good stable software.


----------



## Kingwa

Quote: 





justaguy said:


> On both 11.32 and Compass 2 threads people massively discuss software issues with these devices.
> Kingwa should dedicate more efforts for development of good stable software.


 
  Some users feedback replace the firmware No.3 can fix the matter if they had , and consider the firmware No 3 sound better.
  Based on these feedback, we have shipping a firmware No.3 as spare part in the pack since 1th Oct.
  And since 25th Oct. we have place the firmware No.3 in the gears as default.


----------



## HeatFan12

Well, just installed my NFB-11.32 to a W8 laptop and working flawlessly right now with Foobar (v1.1.16) wasapi event.  Still have to test the other renderers.  Don't know how many driver versions are now for the 11.32 but I'm on v.1 and all is good and sounding delicious with some Senns....
   
  Wish I could say the same for my NFB-15.1 (TE8802)...lol....The TE8802 does not like W8...It plays lovely with XP, Vistax86 & x64 as well as W7.  Hopefully Kingwa will update the drivers for the TE8802.
   
  Cheers!!!


----------



## robotz

Just to clarify and correct what Warrax says, my nfb-11.32 with firmware No.3 and driver 1.1 works perfectly in windows 7 at 16/24/32 bit and 44 - 192 Khz, and yes, 32 bits can be selected from the driver control panel and appear in windows 7 audio control panel also.
  I tested it both with Foobar KS/Wasapi event (not push) and Winamp Maiko Wasapi.
  Anyhow, while 352 and 384 Khz can still be selected from the driver control panel, they don't appear in the windows 7 audio control panel, and if I Sox to 352/384 in Foobar it doesn't work, only white noise and pops/clicks (while the driver 1.1 is claimed working with 352/384).  
  So there is room for improving the driver to make it working in windows 7 with 352/384 Khz.


----------



## Kingwa

Quote: 





robotz said:


> Just to clarify and correct what Warrax says, my nfb-11.32 with firmware No.3 and driver 1.1 works perfectly in windows 7 at 16/24/32 bit and 44 - 192 Khz, and yes, 32 bits can be selected from the driver control panel and appear in windows 7 audio control panel also.
> I tested it both with Foobar KS/Wasapi event (not push) and Winamp Maiko Wasapi.
> Anyhow, while 352 and 384 Khz can still be selected from the driver control panel, they don't appear in the windows 7 audio control panel, and if I Sox to 352/384 in Foobar it doesn't work, only white noise and pops/clicks (while the driver 1.1 is claimed working with 352/384).
> So there is room for improving the driver to make it working in windows 7 with 352/384 Khz.


 
  With the firmware 3 the gear can working in Windows and mac osX with up to 384K , we have test the USB32 cooperate with TI PCM5102 and succeed playback 384 /  352 K DXD files.
  The problems is not on the driver, but the ES9018 can't working with 384K in our test .


----------



## Warrax

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Well, just installed my NFB-11.32 to a W8 laptop and working flawlessly right now with Foobar (v1.1.16) wasapi event.  Still have to test the other renderers.  Don't know how many driver versions are now for the 11.32 but I'm on v.1 and all is good and sounding delicious with some Senns....
> 
> Wish I could say the same for my NFB-15.1 (TE8802)...lol....The TE8802 does not like W8...It plays lovely with XP, Vistax86 & x64 as well as W7.  Hopefully Kingwa will update the drivers for the TE8802.
> 
> Cheers!!!


 
   
  Ok, to the above picture...
  Under Windows 7
  I have there only 44,1K and 48K sampling options... those 88,2K-192K are there not even listed.
  To the bit depth... I have there all three options, but only 16-bit and 24-bit can be selected.
  Under foobar, If I am trying to play anything 88,2-192K, it will fail, and if I am trying to play 32-bit file, it will fail too.
   
  The drivers I am using are v 1.0 and firmware No.1. Well, it seems, that you are using No.1 too, and it is working for you as it should, so I really don't know, where is the problem.
   
  Now, to the random freezes of NFB11.32, during the playing of sounds.
  I was able to discover, what is causing this issue. The power. Better said, the shortages in power line. I've noticed, when for example refrigator runs its engine, or printer, or even my table lamp (which is connected to same power slot as computer and NFB11.32), it will cause freezing. So, when some demanding power device will run, it will make a little shortage in power line... the lights dims a little for a bit of second, and they restore... The computer can handle these power line shortages without problems, because it's power supply is quality one (I have Seasonic power supply), but it seems, NFB11.32 not. Maybe, every power line in every house, is other, some powerlines are maybe less sensitive for this. But here, powerline just makes a little shortages with high-demanding device run out...
  Well, now interesting point: NFB12.1 has resisted these shortages without problem. But now, NFB11.32 don't. For me, it seems, that this new kind of transport over USB, Asynchronous one, is much more sensitive for power drops-out, and shortages. And the drivers, or firmware, just cannot handle it. Maybe, when some data over USB, was lost, NFB12.1 just played it like white noice, but NFB11.32 is loosing the synchronisation and software cannot handle it. I would say, it can be easily repaired, when firmware is better coded... it just check, when this happen, and will not crash, but handle it.
  Don't know, if this is related to Sabre chip, or firmware, but this device simple cannot stand the power-line drops-out, and it's very sensitive. I would say, in state, how it is now, the external power supply is needed... that will make the power to NFB11.32 stable all the time. But external power supplies are expensive, so there need to be something done.
   
  I've tested this both, under Windows XP and Windows 7, and on both platforms, problem occured, so it's for sure related to NFB11.32 itself and asynchonous USB transfer. (I will test it with coaxial transfer too, and let here know)
   
  There are still other problems, like message in Windows, that this device should work better, with USB2.0 Hi-Speed mode... even when Hi-Speed more is enabled, and NFB11.32 is connected to USB port with Hi-Speed. Does anybody have this problem too? (maybe this is related to chipset drivers - I have P5Q Deluxe motherboard with Intel P45 chipset). I have tried all USB ports I have, but same results.
   
  I will try to update Firmware to No.3.


----------



## HeatFan12

Tonight the NFB-11.32 is spanking the HD650s with Windows 8 & MusicBee (WASAPI & ASIO4ALL)..Good times!!!
   
  Cheers!!


----------



## Uberzone

It took a couple weeks before I got mine. I can say that with warming gone excessive brightness, and Excessive amount of bass. Not long ago bought Win 8, worried that the device will not work, but everything is fine. Seen device with Ultrasone Pro 550 cable Sigma Acoustics Titan and very pleased with the purchase. Also advise the new arrivals do not skimp on a good usb cable for at least soothe the soul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Dear Kingwa whether the company plans to release special drivers for the operating system Windows 8?


----------



## Saraguie

Glad to be an owner and join this thread. Mine shipped yesterday and should arrive this coming week. 
  Looking forward to plugging in and experiencing that WOW moment and many more after.
   
  I plan to use from USB out of my MBP to the 11.32.  Would you all please give suggestions for cables?
   
  Do I need an adapter, resistor, or ? between the USB output and the 11.32?
   
  After the reading about the issues with Windows I am hopeful that as I'm using a MAC with Mountain Lion, I won't have them.
   
  Would anyone with a MAC and OSX 10.8 post about using the 11.32, please. 
   
  How do I check the firmware version on the 11.32?


----------



## Mcberto

Does anyone here know how to use the 11.32 just for the DAC?


----------



## Saraguie

mcberto said:


> Does anyone here know how to use the 11.32 just for the DAC?



There are detailed instructions about 3 pages back I think. I cut and pasted to my computer and I'm on my cell or I'd post. 

What is your portable rig? It must be good.


----------



## phaselock

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> I plan to use from USB out of my MBP to the 11.32.  Would you all please give suggestions for cables?
> 
> Do I need an adapter, resistor, or ? between the USB output and the 11.32?
> 
> ...


 
   
  Mate I can't give you suggestions as I'm still new to the head-fi world, but I can tell you that the standard USB cable shipped with the 11.32 is ok, better than the other USB cables that I had spare. Though I did upgrade to a Wireworld Ultraviolet USB cable and did notice improvements in the soundstage and slight increase in edge details in the lows and highs. I would recommending at least trying some cables out. While there probably are better options out there, I'm happy with the Ultraviolet.
   
  You shouldn't need an adapter between the Mac and DAC, just the USB cable. Though I have a 2008 MBP and only the right hand side USB worked, but that is a problem with my MBP. The 11.32 is running fine on Mountain Lion with Fidelia, VLC, Spotify.


----------



## Warrax

Has anyone here have problem, with NFB11.32 freezing, after some other device connected to powerline, is turned on/off (refrigator turn on/off, table lamp turn off, etc...). It happens only with USB connection, coaxial is of course fine.
  This problem will force me to buy UPS power supply. NFB 12.1 didn't have this problem.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





phaselock said:


> Mate I can't give you suggestions as I'm still new to the head-fi world, but I can tell you that the standard USB cable shipped with the 11.32 is ok, better than the other USB cables that I had spare. Though I did upgrade to a Wireworld Ultraviolet USB cable and did notice improvements in the soundstage and slight increase in edge details in the lows and highs. I would recommending at least trying some cables out. While there probably are better options out there, I'm happy with the Ultraviolet.
> 
> You shouldn't need an adapter between the Mac and DAC, just the USB cable. Though I have a 2008 MBP and only the right hand side USB worked, but that is a problem with my MBP. The 11.32 is running fine on Mountain Lion with Fidelia, VLC, Spotify.


 
   
  Very nice looking cable. I had planned on getting one and yours just jumped to to the top of the list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Have you experienced the same problem as Warrax?
   
  Quote: 





warrax said:


> Has anyone here have problem, with NFB11.32 freezing, after some other device connected to powerline, is turned on/off (refrigerator turn on/off, table lamp turn off, etc...). It happens only with USB connection, coaxial is of course fine.
> This problem will force me to buy UPS power supply. NFB 12.1 didn't have this problem.


----------



## phaselock

> Have you experienced the same problem as Warrax?




No I have not, (sorry to hear about your problems Warrax).

I have connected the 11.32 directly to the power socket, to a single power board and a second power board itself connected to another power board (eek). All is fine for me.


----------



## phaselock

warrax said:


> Has anyone here have problem, with NFB11.32 freezing, after some other device connected to powerline, is turned on/off (refrigator turn on/off, table lamp turn off, etc...). It happens only with USB connection, coaxial is of course fine.
> This problem will force me to buy UPS power supply. NFB 12.1 didn't have this problem.



Mate have you tried with another USB cable? If it works fine with Coax, hopefully it is just the cable.


----------



## kevb

Took the plunge.....I ordered one of these along with the NFB6 preamp/headphone amp.  I will be using the 11.32 in the bedroom with my PSB M4U2's, and the Pure i20 as my source. Really looking forward to having my first dedicated headphone system.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The NFB6 will be used in one of my systems, and I'm hoping for good things from that too!


----------



## Warrax

Quote: 





phaselock said:


> Mate have you tried with another USB cable? If it works fine with Coax, hopefully it is just the cable.


 

 Yes, this is my last hope, I've read it recently in some other theme, if I remember correctly, it was NFB15.1 theme, that changing to other USB cable solved some similiar synchro problems of someone. I will for sure test it, and will let here know. If the problem would be ONLY the cable, I will be very very happy man.
   
  But I don't think, when it doesn't happen with Coax, it is a proof, that it would not happen with USB transfer too. I have feeling, that coaxial transmition is based on other data flow, then this asynchronous USB transfer, but maybe I mistake.


----------



## phaselock

Quote: 





warrax said:


> But I don't think, when it doesn't happen with Coax, it is a proof, that it would not happen with USB transfer too. I have feeling, that coaxial transmition is based on other data flow, then this asynchronous USB transfer, but maybe I mistake.


 
   
  Yeah, I think it is the last hope.
   
  I agree that the problem could be a USB only problem, but what would be the cause? it could be the USB port / chip on the PC, it could be the USB cable or it could be the USB chip on the 11.32. Let's hope it is the cable.
   
  If not you could also check if you have another USB device like a Camera connected to the PC via USB, and see what happens with the USB connection when there is a power fluctuation (i.e. turn the lamp on/off) to see if it is the PC or any USB devices - I would assume that a camera is best because it is self powered like the 11.32. If the camera works fine and is not disconnected (or reconnected) in windows, then I would assume that the problem is at the 11.32 end, otherwise it could be the PC loosing sync. 
   
  Anyway good luck with another cable!


----------



## kevb

warrax said:


> Yes, this is my last hope, I've read it recently in some other theme, if I remember correctly, it was NFB15.1 theme, that changing to other USB cable solved some similiar synchro problems of someone. I will for sure test it, and will let here know. If the problem would be ONLY the cable, I will be very very happy man.
> 
> But I don't think, when it doesn't happen with Coax, it is a proof, that it would not happen with USB transfer too. I have feeling, that coaxial transmition is based on other data flow, then this asynchronous USB transfer, but maybe I mistake.




I wonder if there is potentially some sort of conflict or issue with having the USB receiver chip being powered internally by the power supply of the 11.32, and also having the computer's USB port sending power to the receiver chip as well?


----------



## Warrax

Quote: 





phaselock said:


> I agree that the problem could be a USB only problem, but what would be the cause? it could be the USB port / chip on the PC, it could be the USB cable or it could be the USB chip on the 11.32. Let's hope it is the cable.


 
   
  I think, it can be also USB chip in NFB11.32. Better said, link between this chip, and audio-gd drivers. It's ran firmware on it, so it's some kind of software, that is communicate with USB port, which is controled by drivers. So, between USB chip and software drivers of Windows, there is probably some kind of communication, based on some synchronisation, but when the powerline shortage occurs, this synchronization can get out of tune. I think, this new USB32 technology have some speciality in it, and in NFB11.32's part of side, it's not just passive reciever. I think, both NFB11.32 chip/firmware and USB port (controlled by software drivers) are active in this USB32 asynchronous link.
  On the other side, coaxial transfer is maybe made by other way, where the whole work is done before SPDIF port, so it is just passively sent in the cable, and DAC is just passively recieving it... that's why no special drivers are needed, no firmware updates for NFB11.32, etc... just plug in and it's done.
  But I am in no way authority in this technical issues, this is only how I am imaging it, maybe I am mistaken here in my imagination.
  Important note is, that if would it be the NFB11.32 chip, maybe more users would have this problem, but it's not the case. So I still have a hope, that it is really a cable (but for me it's very weird, as cables usually don't have problems... honestly said, for all my life, when something didn't work, and I've resolved the problem, it NEVER had been on cable's side. )
   
  Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaselock* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If not you could also check if you have another USB device like a Camera connected to the PC via USB, and see what happens with the USB connection when there is a power fluctuation (i.e. turn the lamp on/off) to see if it is the PC or any USB devices - I would assume that a camera is best because it is self powered like the 11.32. If the camera works fine and is not disconnected (or reconnected) in windows, then I would assume that the problem is at the 11.32 end, otherwise it could be the PC loosing sync.


 
   
  As I've said, I've had NFB12.1 before, connected through USB port too. It had old type of USB transfer, not asynchronous one. I had it in same power slot, and same flat, everything was just same, as it is now, and this problem didn't occure. NFB12.1 as DAC, would be even better example than Camera, and as nothing such happened, I can assume, that problem that I have now is for sure not on PC's side. (which is obvios, as I have quality Seasonic Power Supply there, which can handle power line shortages with easy).
   
  Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaselock* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyway good luck with another cable!


 
  Thank you.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> How do I check the firmware version on the 11.32?


 
  bump


----------



## phaselock

saraguie said:


> bump




I think it would be best to email Kingwa for this question.

If I was to guess, the PC Driver page http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm refers to a 'driver logo : audio-gd', this could be the name of the 11.32 in the sound output device on your Mac. It was for me.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





phaselock said:


> I think it would be best to email Kingwa for this question.
> If I was to guess, the PC Driver page http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm refers to a 'driver logo : audio-gd', this could be the name of the 11.32 in the sound output device on your Mac. It was for me.


 
  good idea...I'll do just that


----------



## Warrax

Anybody have this issue with NFB11.32?
   
  When you plug-in your NFB11.32 into USB slot (or just turn it on), the message about device can perform faster in USB Hi-Speed 2.0 port, will appear.
   

   
  Of course, my motherboard has all USB ports set to Hi-Speed, and they are 2.0. My USB flash disk can perform in Hi-Speed, and copy files with this speed.


----------



## Warrax

Quote: 





phaselock said:


> Anyway good luck with another cable!


 
  Today, I've tried to change cable for standart USB kable from my printer. I didn't know, printer have same type of connectors A-B.
  From initial testing, it seems, IT SOLVED THE PROBLEM. OH MY... I've turned on and off lamp 5 times, no freeze happened, and refrigator already ran once, and also nothing happened.. I cannot believe, solution of my 2 week suffering just laid 1 meter next to computer, in USB cable to printer. Just cannot believe this... HOW... it can be a cable.
  Anyway, 1000 stones dropped from my heart now... now when USB cable can have such influence, I will go to buy some better USB cable, at least for 10$.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





warrax said:


> Today, I've tried to change cable for standart USB kable from my printer. I didn't know, printer have same type of connectors A-B.
> From initial testing, it seems, IT SOLVED THE PROBLEM. OH MY... I've turned on and off lamp 5 times, no freeze happened, and refrigator already ran once, and also nothing happened.. I cannot believe, solution of my 2 week suffering just laid 1 meter next to computer, in USB cable to printer. Just cannot believe this... HOW... it can be a cable.
> Anyway, 1000 stones dropped from my heart now... now when USB cable can have such influence, I will go to buy some better USB cable, at least for 10$.


 
  Wonderful news! Here is a nice award winning cable for a decent price.


----------



## Warrax

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Wonderful news! Here is a nice award winning cable for a decent price.


 
  Oh, thats too much, $90 for cable. I think I will buy something for $10, just a bit better than cheap China cable. For $90 and more, I would consider to buy hiface instead, as I have good coaxial cable for 22$, that has no use right now.


----------



## Warrax

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Warrax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IT SOLVED THE PROBLEM. OH MY... I've turned on and off lamp 5 times, no freeze happened, and refrigator already ran once, and also nothing happened..


 

 Ok, it's confirmed. The more than hour of listening without any break by freezing... cable from printer is standing it good. 
  Finally, I can enjoy music without that bad feeling, it will be soon or later interupted by freezing. I can get relaxed and focus on music.
  I'm so happy now, really enjoying the music finally. And even despite ASIO is not working, it doesn't change my feeling. I am listening under Windows XP without ASIO, and it sounds anyway hell good... now, focused and relaxed, I can finally do some critical listening. It's a level above NFB12.1. The sound of this device, I would describe, as crystal clear. It's little raw, no smoothness, colorness, or enhanced musicality effect, like in NFB12.1. Just the crystal clear details everywhere. I can notice sounds, that before merged with other sounds, were dim and remained hidden, and so I could not able to notice them. Now they are more separated, revealed, for ones ear. You'll notice them, because before, you didn't, and you'll get suprised, there's something new, what there wasn't.
  Right now, I am comparing this baby with my previous DAC, NFB12.1.
 The most noticable difference is of course in highs. The clearness of this device makes them shine at full potencial, nothing is lost. NFB12.1 had them rolled off by a bit, and they were also partially lost in that veil of smoothness. In mids, I don't see lot of differance, at first hearing, I don't see any, except, here on this device is not presented that veil of coloration and smoothness, so everything is like more neutral and more separated.
  In bass, there's also differance. I would say, in terms of weight and number of basses, the both devices are equal. But here, basses are more tight, you can feel more sureness in every impact, like drummer is more self-confident with every beat. I don't know, if I am now speaking about "precision"... I've heard it few times, that "on xy device, basses are more precise". Yes, maybe it is that right term, as when drummer is more self-confident, the result is, he is more precise with every beat. Now, on this device, you have feeling, like the drummer is little more precise, than on NFB12.1.
  All these differances, I've described, are noticable. The highs and clearness right at the first hearing, and basses... you immediately notice, here's also differance, but you need a little bit focus, what exactly is different, so the differance in basses is not so big, as diffreance in highs. Yes, the chips have noticable different characteristic. I have to say, that it's really a differance, and I need to get used to it, because sometimes, in some passages of music, the musicality, warmth and smoothness of NFB12.1 is missing for me, and the raw clearness and separation will attract my attention too much, for example, when I have it run only in background and focusing on other task, while listening music. I'm not sure right now, If I can eat all this clearness and get fully use to it. Only time will tell. Maybe, after some time, I would not want to go back, to colorness, in any little way. But right now, I would a little bit, like 20% way to NFB12.1.
  Right now, I have at home only my SR850 headphones.. they are bright. But I remember, SR850 on NFB12.1 wasn't so clear. I would say, SR850 pair better with NFB11.32 , than NFB12.1. Highs are highlighted here too, but it is not so disturbing, as they are nicer... they don't hurt ears so much, as on NFB12... simply they are more enjoyable.
  Maybe, to NFB11.32 are more suitable brighter headphones. On NFB12.1 I've liked more colored and dark headphones, like HD600. HD600 are on the way btw, and I am a little bit affraid, if it will fit to NFB11.32 same good, as to NFB12.1. If darkness of HD600, will not dim that crystal clearness too much, and result will be disturbing. This fear is because SR850 as bright headphones sounds really much better than on NFB12.1, and I didn't like for example DT880 on NFB12.1 Maybe, on NFB11.32 would DT880 shine, but unfortunately, I don't have them at home anymore. Now I see, that testing of headphones can succeed differently on two different DACs, results could be other story.
   
  Ok, from my joy, I've made a little review, even when I didn't intent to, hehe. It was unprepared, so it's a little bit chaotic, but I don't delete it, I let it there unmodified. I would call it - "my initial impressions with NFB11.32 after I could finally get into relaxing uniterrupted listening music, right after 1000 stones dropped from my heart".


----------



## phaselock

warrax said:


> Ok, it's confirmed. The more than hour of listening without any break by freezing... cable from printer is standing it good.
> Finally, I can enjoy music without that bad feeling, it will be soon or later interupted by freezing. I can get relaxed and focus on music.




Awesome mate, great news. And I agree with the review.

As you are looking at another USB cable I can recommend the Wireworld Ultraviolet USB. If you are in the US I think it is good value at around $50 new ( but a steal if you can find someone that is willing to part with it second hand). There could be better options, this is the only one I have tried ( and one of the only few I could afford ) and I'm very happy with it. I know it is probably twice as much as you are willing to spend.

http://www.amazon.com/Ultraviolet-Usb-Flat-Cable-Meter/dp/B004M66QS8

A older review is here, http://www.whathifi.com/review/wireworld-ultraviolet-5-usb or a mention, not a review, locally can be found here http://www.head-fi.org/t/486159/wireworld-ultraviolet-usb-competition

I used to be in the camp of more expensive cables don't make a difference, until I borrowed one of these, I noticed an immediate and decent difference in the sound stage and edge details across the board. I ordered one that day.

Either way it is good to hear that you are finally enjoying the 11.32, regardless of whatever cable you end up with.


----------



## Kingwa

[size=x-small]15th Nov. : Through our work, VIA now release the USB32 firmware download tool . Users can download the pack (include the tool, a new firmware #1 and the firmware #3 , users guide) .
 Users can change the firmware version under Windows , don't need open the gear to replace the firmware chip .

 The USB32 can support DSD original file playback in DS / KS / WASPI model playback in our test with [size=x-small]mulriple[/size] computers .[/size]


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





kingwa said:


> [size=x-small]15th Nov. : Through our work, VIA now release the USB32 firmware download tool . Users can download the pack (include the tool, a new firmware #1 and the firmware #3 , users guide) .
> Users can change the firmware version under Windows , don't need open the gear to replace the firmware chip .
> 
> The USB32 can support DSD original file playback in DS / KS / WASPI model playback in our test with [size=x-small]multiple[/size] computers .[/size]


 
  What about for MAC computers? Are there any updates to do? My unit has not reached me yet does it have the latest firmware?
   
  Just checked DHL and it has cleared customs. Boy, am I excited


----------



## Kingwa

The all firmware can use in Mac without driver.
  But VIA declare they have never have the tool under mac, only under Windows.
  The #1 firmware have update since 28th Oct, I recommend all users update it if you are using the #1 .


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





kingwa said:


> The all firmware can use in Mac without driver.
> But VIA declare they have never have the tool under mac, only under Windows.
> The #1 firmware have update since 28th Oct, I recommend all users update it if you are using the #1 .


 
  Thank you for the quick answer.


----------



## Warrax

Quote: 





kingwa said:


> [size=x-small]15th Nov. : Through our work, VIA now release the USB32 firmware download tool . Users can download the pack (include the tool, a new firmware #1 and the firmware #3 , users guide) .
> Users can change the firmware version under Windows , don't need open the gear to replace the firmware chip .
> 
> The USB32 can support DSD original file playback in DS / KS / WASPI model playback in our test with [size=x-small]mulriple[/size] computers .[/size]


 

 Not sure, If I've got it right... so now, when I have firmware #1, I can switch to firmware #3 just via software upgrade, without changing the chip?


----------



## Kingwa

Yes, just need connect Windows and switch the software for the chip, don't need replace the chip anymore.
  In future if the firmware have any update, only want to update in computer.
  There is a user guide include in the file pack.


----------



## jollyjoggler

Quote: 





kingwa said:


> Yes, just need connect Windows and switch the software for the chip, don't need replace the chip anymore.
> In future if the firmware have any update, only want to update in computer.
> There is a user guide include in the file pack.


 

 Kingwa, who is the manufacturer of this USB-32 Chip?


----------



## Warrax

Oh MY .... GOD.
   
I've just managed to get it work with ASIO under Windows XP.
   
  I cannot believe my eyes (and ears), but yes, it's reality, the green ASIO icon in taskbar is showing, it is processing sound.
  Wave slider of Volume Control doesn't change volume anymore, so it's proof, that now it's bypassing Windows Kmixer.
   
  What I did to make it work?
 Changed USB cable.
  Disabled onboard audio, so Audio-gd USB device is the only one sound device on computer.
  In Asio4all driver controls -> WDM Device List, disable all devices but one on the picture:
   

   
  Also ensure, you have your USB 2.0 ports set to Hi-Speed, not FullSpeed in BIOS. My previous message about USB 2.0 device, is not showing anymore.
   
  I'm really happy now.


----------



## FauDrei

jollyjoggler said:


> Kingwa, who is the manufacturer of this USB-32 Chip?


 
   
  Via.
   


kingwa said:


> Yes, just need connect Windows and switch the software for the chip, don't need replace the chip anymore.
> In future if the firmware have any update, only want to update in computer.
> There is a user guide include in the file pack.


 
   
  KingWa, I have noticed that promo NFB-11.32 devices (like the one I have) had USB-32 interface soldered on a small board above main board. I see on new pictures on NFB-11.32 page that USB-32 interface is now located on main board. There are also some other smaller changes (board ventilation holes...).
   
  I have few questions:
   

 Is it really USB-32 interface on new (non-promo) units now soldered directly on the NFB-11.32 main board like on this picture?
  
 If future USB-32 firmware updates can be made through Via software - will you solder the USB firmware chip to the main board on future NFB-11.32 units (without socket adapter)?
   
  Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## Uberzone

Quote: 





kingwa said:


> Yes, just need connect Windows and switch the software for the chip, don't need replace the chip anymore.
> In future if the firmware have any update, only want to update in computer.
> There is a user guide include in the file pack.


 
   


>


 
  What do I need to run on my 11.32 DSD?


----------



## jollyjoggler

Quote: 





faudrei said:


> Via.


 
   
  thanks, then it only could be this one http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/audio/usb/vt1731/index.jsp , interesting specs btw.


----------



## Snuff

I found this review of the NFB-11 and it shows that sound quality of this DAC is not good. 
  http://www.diysoundlab.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=50&Itemid=61
   
  Quote: 





> Lifeless performance and flat dynamics with hint of new details. It was like somebody placed pillow over artist mouth and was trying to suffocate music. As this might be a little exaggeration, DAC was playing like any $30 CD player from Wal-Mart with little more detailed sound.
> 
> 1. Insufficient power filtering and conditioning from rectifier down to power lines feeding DAC. Separation of analog and digital DC voltages is not enough for a good sounding DAC.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
  I ordered NFB-1.32 and I expected it would be very good DAC, but after reading this review I'm not sure because Kingwa said that NFB-1 and NFB-11 have almost equal sound quality.
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/625945/audio-gd-nfb-1-32
   
  Quote: 





> Concerning the difference between the NFB-11.32 and the NFB-1.32, Kingwa said the 1.32 is a little more clear and detailed, and should sound better through the balanced outputs.


 
   
  Tell me please does NFB-11 sound really as $30 CD player or this reviewer is wrong?


----------



## Uberzone

Quote: 





snuff said:


> I found this review of the NFB-11 and it shows that sound quality of this DAC is not good.
> http://www.diysoundlab.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=50&Itemid=61
> 
> 
> ...


 
  This is complete nonsense, the device is well above its value accurately, at least for the usb. This user can use headphones to listen to for $ 2? Other explanations can not see.


----------



## manzano804

Same happens to me with this review , i am a little concerned cause unfortunately i don't have the chance to compare 11.32's sound against other DAC/amp, ( to hear if it souns like a $ 30 CD Player ) , so it left me a bittersweet feeling.


----------



## FauDrei

snuff said:


> I found this review of the NFB-11 and it shows that sound quality of this DAC is not good.
> http://www.diysoundlab.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=50&Itemid=61
> 
> .
> ...


 
   
  It depends on what you expect from a compact $300 DAC/headamp with integrated power supply.
   
  For me it is ideal solution for headphone listening at work. SQ way better than any PC soundcard that I had, detailed, "black", enough power for my orthos and excellent USB interface... no need to commute with audiophilleo2 any more.
   
  But sure... if you throw another 300-500 € into it and give it a new completely revised PSU, caps, tube (oh wow!) output stage in 5x bigger case, then yes - it will definitely sound much better... Especially if your power amp and speakers are good enough to reveal it... But then again - this would not be transportable headphone listening solution anymore, would it?
   
  IMO, NFB-11.32 is definitely better than any off-the-shelf CD player... but to each it's own.


----------



## Saraguie

I should have mine today. After reading that 'review' (does this writer have a creds?) instead of 100% sure I will be getting a very good better than average $400. DAC/AMP, I am now 98%. And I do expect the 2% to be completely obliterated after first plug in. I have a portable DAC/AMP which I have been listening with for a couple of weeks and will do a A/B.
   
  Its only logical that all the people in this thread who think highly of this unit cannot be wrong. And there are other non-Head-FI reviews that tout the good qualities of the 11.32. So........try it and don't worry. I think we are able to return it if we do not like it within a certain period of time. You will be out only about $75. for shipping if that is what you decide.


----------



## Uberzone

saraguie said:


> I should have mine today. After reading that 'review' (does this writer have a creds?) instead of 100% sure I will be getting a very good better than average $400. DAC/AMP, I am now 98%. And I do expect the 2% to be completely obliterated after first plug in. I have a portable DAC/AMP which I have been listening with for a couple of weeks and will do a A/B.
> 
> Its only logical that all the people in this thread who think highly of this unit cannot be wrong. And there are other non-Head-FI reviews that tout the good qualities of the 11.32. So........try it and don't worry. I think we are able to return it if we do not like it within a certain period of time. You will be out only about $75. for shipping if that is what you decide.



I doubt that you would like to recover it. Even from the start you will be surprised, though will have to wait until the excessive bass disappears and the brightness


----------



## Warrax

Today, I've recieved HD600.
   
  From initial listening, I have feeling, as I've expected, dark headphones doesn't fit very well to this DAC. They take out most of it's strongest part... nice shiny crystal clear details and highs. Highs are like lost in background... they are still nice, you hear that quality, but they are covered with that veil of darkness, it's volume is like reduced, and they are not shiny and highlighted anymore. Like they are behind the wall. I would say, this DAC needs brightess to shine. I'm enjoying sound characteristic of SR850 more, although sound quality and soundstage is of course worse in comparation of HD600. But they nice highlight those details and result is crystal clear characteristic, they just shine. When I change SR850 to HD600, I hear there something, that I don't like... like something would stand in the way, which should not be there. It's like, when you are lying on the beach and taking sunbath, and some person is going next to you, and he cast shadow on you... you find it as disturbing, as he blocks those nice warmh shiny energy from sun. That's it, when I change SR850 to HD600, I have feeling, like some shadow is blocking the sun.
  So, maybe DT880, SRH 940/1440/1840 or AKG701 would fit more to this DAC. Unfortunately, I cannot test it. Now, I would like to have these headphones borrowed again.
   
  Another point is, as Uberzone has above my post suggested, the sound characteristic of this device can change a little bit, and my NFB11.32 is very new (it has maybe 20-25 hours of playing). So maybe, it will start to fit HD600 more after some time, and I will like it more.
   
  Uberzone, what's your expected time, to get rid of excessive bass and brightness?


----------



## FauDrei

warrax said:


> Today, I've recieved HD600.
> ...
> ...they are covered with that veil of darkness...


 
   
  So you have finally been introduced to the HD-600 "Sennheiser veil" and laid back sound signature... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   


> ...it's volume is like reduced...


 
   
  ...because it's impedance is like 3x - 5x higher than great majority of other headphones...
   


> ...I'm enjoying sound characteristic of SR850 more...


 
   
  ...and, I'm afraid, you very likely are into bright(er) headphones... Try K-701 that you've mentioned, try HE-x orthos, try HD-800... not so much LCD-x.
   
  NFB-11.32 sound will settle, but it will never change so much to substantially change headphone "signature".
   
  All IMO.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





faudrei said:


> So you have finally been introduced to the HD-600 "Sennheiser veil" and laid back sound signature...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I have heard of the "Sennheiser veil" and it is also present in the IEMs FWI read. And as Fau pointed are not getting that bright and clear SS with the HD-600 however you are in your other phones. Which means that it is a good possibility its the headphones.


----------



## Warrax

Quote: 





faudrei said:


> So you have finally been introduced to the HD-600 "Sennheiser veil" and laid back sound signature...


 
  Oh, I already was
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/611862/hp-for-orchestra-opera-voice-soundtracks-classic
   
  but it's other story on NFB12.1.
  That veil fits sound signature of NFB12.1 good... in my opinion, it was supporting it.
   
  But in this case, i think, these two sound signatures collide a little. It's like, one want to go east, and other west.
  To the reduced volume thing, I didn't think overall volume level.. i was speaking only about highs... of course I know, they are more demanding. Read my first theme, there I've tested all headphones, but now I see, on other DAC can it be different story...


----------



## Kingwa

The tool guide had update, please redownload it .
  Few users have feedback succeed the operate , wish they can share the experience how to use the tool.


----------



## PeterCraig

This morning I noticed Audio-gd had posted a USB-32 firmware tool.  I had to leave for work in 10 minutes but thought “what the heck”…..
   
I had it up and working in about 5-7 minutes.  I’m running Windows 7 on a Netbook.
   
Without going into _too much detail_, here are the steps to update to USB-32 Firmware ver 3 and Driver ver 1.1:
   

 *Connect your computer to your Audio-gd device.  *The update won’t work unless it is connected.
 *Download the "USB-32 drivers v1.1*" to your PC from the Audio-gd website.  This is a RAR file so it needs to be extracted.  Will create folder “audio-gdUSB32forwin384”.
 *Download the "USB-32 firmware tool".  *Also a RAR file; extract the files and folder “USB32firmware” will be created.
 *Now upgrade to Firmware #3 *==> *in your “USB32firmware” folder, find the ViaDfuTool.exe program in the “Firmware download tool” folder and click on it.**  **(a) **Click "File" in the menu and select "Open Image" (b) At the bottom of the pop-up window change “Files of type” to “All files *.*”. (c) Then choose “Firmware 3.dfu” (d) and click the "Start" button.  *It takes just a moment to complete.
 **** Restart your Audio-gd device ****
 *Remove driver ver 1.0.  *If you have an older version driver ver 1.0 it is best remove this driver before installing the new one.*  *Not sure if all versions allow uninstall, but try running your Setup file for the USB-32 driver V1.0 (in folder “Audio-gdUSB32forwindows”) and remove the previous driver if it allows you.
 **** Restart your computer ****
 *Install new driver ver 1.1: *again click on Setup in the USB-32 driver V1.1 folder “audio-gdUSB32forwin384” and install the drivers.  It is pretty easy.
   
  Please read the "Tool Guide" included with the USB32firmware tool to ensure the steps match what I have described. 
   
Change your HIEND USB SOUND Deck program to 384K and 32bit.  Make any changes necessary in Foobar or whatever you are running for your music files.  And you should be good to go.
   
If I missed anything, please chime in and add some helpful hints.


----------



## Warrax

Quote: 





petercraig said:


> Without going into _too much detail_, here are the steps to update to USB-32 Firmware ver 3 and Driver ver 1.1:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Now I don't understand, when I am running firmware #1 and drivers V1.0, should I first remove drivers, and then run firmware update, or vice versa?


----------



## PeterCraig

I have done it a number of different ways and it seems to work properly most of the time.
   
  But the official guide states:
  (1) Update to Firmware 3* then restart Audio-gd*
  (2) Remove drivers 1.0 *then restart PC*
  (3) Install drivers 1.1.
   
  I would follow the guide's steps.....and remember to restart the gear.


----------



## Uberzone

Quote: 





warrax said:


> Today, I've recieved HD600.
> 
> From initial listening, I have feeling, as I've expected, dark headphones doesn't fit very well to this DAC. They take out most of it's strongest part... nice shiny crystal clear details and highs. Highs are like lost in background... they are still nice, you hear that quality, but they are covered with that veil of darkness, it's volume is like reduced, and they are not shiny and highlighted anymore. Like they are behind the wall. I would say, this DAC needs brightess to shine. I'm enjoying sound characteristic of SR850 more, although sound quality and soundstage is of course worse in comparation of HD600. But they nice highlight those details and result is crystal clear characteristic, they just shine. When I change SR850 to HD600, I hear there something, that I don't like... like something would stand in the way, which should not be there. It's like, when you are lying on the beach and taking sunbath, and some person is going next to you, and he cast shadow on you... you find it as disturbing, as he blocks those nice warmh shiny energy from sun. That's it, when I change SR850 to HD600, I have feeling, like some shadow is blocking the sun.
> So, maybe DT880, SRH 940/1440/1840 or AKG701 would fit more to this DAC. Unfortunately, I cannot test it. Now, I would like to have these headphones borrowed again.
> ...


 
  80 hours or so. Gone the extra bass, the unit will play cleaner, I'm sure you will enjoy give it time


----------



## Warrax

I've found this note, on the page with NFB 1.32:
   
*[size=x-small]  One other thing I wanted to let you know. The USB32 is powered by the Dac and does not need the +5v from the USB cable to work. In my case I cut the +5v line in my USB cable, the results were a much smoother sound, more relaxed and clear. Removing the +5v is a benefit to the Dac. I am not sure the USB32 needs the +5v line active. Because the Dac powers the USB32 chip it does not need power for the source.[/size]*
   
  http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/NFB1.32/NFB1.32EN.htm
   
  Can someone comment it, if NFB11.32 can be improved this way too?


----------



## kevb

My NFB-11.32 is in North America....will post impressions once I get it.  Looking forward to this!


----------



## xtreme4099

warrax said:


> I've found this note, on the page with NFB 1.32:
> 
> *  One other thing I wanted to let you know. The USB32 is powered by the Dac and does not need the +5v from the USB cable to work. In my case I cut the +5v line in my USB cable, the results were a much smoother sound, more relaxed and clear. Removing the +5v is a benefit to the Dac. I am not sure the USB32 needs the +5v line active. Because the Dac powers the USB32 chip it does not need power for the source.*
> 
> ...




Both products have the same usb32 chip, i dont see why it wouldnt work, im running my nfb 1.32 this way, i just took a small sliver of black electric tape over pin 1 on the flat usb connector connected to your pc, see connector diagram here : http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/67/USB.svg/700px-USB.svg.png - the one on the left.

Also the upgrade to firmware 3 is painless, kingwa includes instructions with screenshots in his tool guide.doc.


----------



## PeterCraig

I tried the tape tweak on the USB cable as noted by xtreme4099 - worked like a charm.


EDIT: I had a ground loop problem with my Netbook. Instead of modifying my USB cable I have now removed the ground from my laptop wall plug and silence reins.

You can test this by running your gear with no audio file playing, and then adjust your volume control to full volume. If there is any noise over your most sensitive headphones, reduce the volume, unplug the charger cable from your laptop allowing it to run from battery power, and turn the volume back up. If the noise is now gone, you may have an issue with your power source. 

And be careful to remember to reduce volume again before playing any music!!


----------



## Saraguie

It's been a few days that I have been listening to the 11.32
   
  My home setup: Music ALAC & MP3 > MBP > iTunes > AG 11.32 > FitEar 334
   
  For MBP:       Sound effects and alerts to internal speakers; 
  iTunes:          Volume in set to highest position, EQ off, Sound enhancer off, sound check off.
  MIDI settings: Format 88200  2ch-32bit Integer
   
  I did not have this set up for the first couple of days......then found an online guide which suggested to set up a USB DAC this way with MBP & iTunes.
  The guide said for ALAC 88200 was best and 24 bit. The DAC it was referring to was not capable of 32 so I decided 32 instead of 24.
   
  For you folks who know are these settings correct?
   
  Sometimes the 11.32 sounds so cold, analytical. I can hear all the instruments, they seem to be playing at the right speed but what I am hearing is not a collaboration resulting in a song. Does that make sense?  Does the 11.32 need to warm up? I have read all the posts and I think maybe one said it did. 
   
  Just now two songs back to back, diff artists diff albums, both ALAC one sounded good the other discombobulated. And I A/B (same song) with my portable rig and it sounded better on it. I'm confused.......and a newbie ....which maybe explains why LOL
   
  I had been using the GO DAP X as a USB setup for two weeks prior to getting the 11.32. I thought the 11.32 would blow away the portable USB powered GO DAP X........and for SQ it does not. More power for sure, but I don't need power with the IEMs. 
   
  Any thoughts?


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> It's been a few days that I have been listening to the 11.32
> 
> My home setup: Music ALAC & MP3 > MBP > iTunes > AG 11.32 > FitEar 334
> 
> ...


 
  I just added Aurdivana Plus to get better sound......I left all the settings to default so that it is overriding the MIDI settings.
   
  Reading owners manual.......any advice or comments appreciated.


----------



## Kingwa

[size=10.5pt]If user use the PC , please connect the USB port which is built on the mother board ( usually is on the computer rear) , if connect to the USB port on front, some case the USB port connect long wires to the mother board and maybe cause the download have interrupt .  ( The USB audio device always connect to the USB port built on mother board have better sound , some times take care on the USB port select rather than upgrade the gear. ).[/size]


----------



## kevb

Well, got the NFB-11.32 this afternoon.  So far, very impressive....I am really enjoying the sound of this - especially from USB.  I am currently using the Pure I-20 and my iPod Touch (uncompressed files) as the source for putting on the hours.  Very clear, detailed sound early on in this process.  The 24/192 files via USB sounded superb.  Installation went without any problems....
   
  Will post more as time goes on....impressive for the price to say the least.


----------



## kevb

Well, after the first evening and overnight, this is really starting to sing. Woke up and listened briefly this morning....it sounds much more open and spacious. I will leave it going today as well. All in all, very impressive, especially for the price.


----------



## HeatFan12

Welcome to the club kev.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevb

heatfan12 said:


> Welcome to the club kev.




Thanks HeatFan12 - I'm listening to it now, and loving it. . I think this is going to become a very expensive sideline to my 3 systems....

But it's only money, right? 

And thanks for starting this thread. I was doing a Google search for a USB to SPDIF converter when I stumbled on this thread by accident, and it led to me purchasing the 11.32 as an impulse purchase. I'm so glad I did!


----------



## Kingwa

New driver V1.2  release, support ASIO. Applied Firmware #1 or #4 .


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





kingwa said:


> New driver V1.2  release, support ASIO. Applied Firmware #1 or #4 .


 
  Is the firmware for all 11.32 or just for Windows machines?


----------



## Warrax

Quote: 





kingwa said:


> New driver V1.2  release, support ASIO. Applied Firmware #1 or #4 .


 
  Does this work also under Windows XP?
  Does it mean, that it is not needed to use ASIO4all driver and ASIO component under foobar?


----------



## DannyBuoy

UPDATE FROM MY PREVIOUS POST:
  Having been convinced that I loved the 32 Bit Sabre DAC & 32 Bit USB implementation from Audio-gd, I went ahead and sold my 11.32 two weeks after writing this...
  Then I went back to Audio-gd and bought an NFB-6 AMP and NFB-1.32 DAC. I have had this fully balanced, fully discreet amp setup for about a month now and I am loving life big-time!
  I am still using the Starlight USB cable for input to the 1.32 and now I get to use my Norse 4 wire balanced cables again with the massive power of the nfb-6. The sound quality, dynamics, power, and clarity are near perfect for my ears.I can now also listen to my vinyl again as the nfb-6 has many inputs RCA Analog being one of them...
  I am also using the ACSS cable to connect DAC to Amp and I bought the crystal upgrades again as I believe in quality timing (again, I cannot compare because I always buy the upgrade ad have not heard it without). Someday I will try the XLR between DAC/AMP but right now I am so in love with the sound I am not even curious about the comparison between ACSS and XLR (again, I buy into ACSS for keeping detail between DAC & Amp in power domain instead of voltage).
   
  BTW-The analog input from the same setup I have had for several years sounds better than it did with the V181, or WA6SE, or Yamamoto HA-01, or other amps I have gone through in the past 4 years...
   
  Also BTW-This setup is very, very quiet background. The v800/v181 was supposed to be a quiet, dark background but the noise floor on this is better, and the volume control implementation of the NFB-6 is very accurate at lower volume levels, very impressive indeed.
   
  Just wanted to update the post with the progression from 11.32 to 1.32/nfb-6 for people who might want to go down that path...
  Quote: 





dannybuoy said:


> *NFB11.32 with TCXO for USB chip Impressions*
> 
> *Background*: I previously owned the Ref 5 (with a WA6SE Amp), and NFB2 from Audio-gd and had moved to Violectric V800 DAC with V181 Amp because I wanted to have a balanced setup with my LCD2.
> 
> ...


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





kevb said:


> Thanks HeatFan12 - I'm listening to it now, and loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Cheers kev....!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I used the i-20 for a while with the 11.32 and it sounded great indeed.  After moving things around the i-20 found it's new home with the A-GD FUN(A) and I paired my W8 laptop with the 11.32...A-GD products are fun indeed.....
   
  Happy Thanksgiving to all and a quick phone pic of the FUN, i-20, A5s and tube buffer...Good times!!!


----------



## Kingwa

Because there are two users maybe have not read the guide careful and  flash the firmware fail and very unhappy, so we have remove the tool download link, if users want to flash the firmware please send email ask us send the tool, before flash the firmware , please read the guide careful.


----------



## SidiousX

Kingwa you are remowing download  of great and simple tool ,which many users including me used few times without any problem. The tool which improve and extend usage of USB-32  without any doubt, especialy for those who got first units. According to your advert you provide 2 firmware's along with every unit, so even in those 2 less fortunate gentlemens shattered one firmware , they always can use the spare one, so i do not understand phrase "Because there are two users maybe have not read the guide careful and flash the firmware fail and very unhappy". Its really hard to believe they both shattered both of their firmware's. Even so if it was the case, my uderstanding is they can buy the firmwares directly from you again. Still you should rather consider majority of users which can make this rahter simple task without any fuss. I urge you to reverse removal the firmware update tool download link from your site. First thing is to send mail asking for firmware  you need to know that tool exist and since you only posted either adverts and updates in only this very threat NFB-11.32, how other users of units with USB-32 input (which soon will be majority)can know about it, if tool is not advertised at your site?


----------



## Sparky14

I have one of the first batch, and have downloaded the update.But, I haven't done it yet. This makes me nervous, but if this improves the performance, I'm going to do it.


----------



## xtreme4099

sidiousx said:


> Kingwa you are remowing download  of great and simple tool ,which many users including me used few times without any problem. The tool which improve and extend usage of USB-32  without any doubt, especialy for those who got first units. According to your advert you provide 2 firmware's along with every unit, so even in those 2 less fortunate gentlemens shattered one firmware , they always can use the spare one, so i do not understand phrase "Because there are two users maybe have not read the guide careful and flash the firmware fail and very unhappy". Its really hard to believe they both shattered both of their firmware's. Even so if it was the case, my uderstanding is they can buy the firmwares directly from you again. Still you should rather consider majority of users which can make this rahter simple task without any fuss. I urge you to reverse removal the firmware update tool download link from your site. First thing is to send mail asking for firmware  you need to know that tool exist and since you only posted either adverts and updates in only this very threat NFB-11.32, how other users of units with USB-32 input (which soon will be majority)can know about it, if tool is not advertised at your site?




It's kingwa that feels he's liable, however its up to him how he wants to handle it, headfiers are more ambitious than a normal user, that's not to say they are all computer savy, but its his reputation is on the line, and this community is particularly responsive/sensitive to feedback on products so word gets around quickly. However I myself would probably advertise that this tool exists but like any motherboard manufacturer that has a bios update tool that may break functionality- add disclaimers - like an I Agree EULA not to sue or slander Kingwa yada yada etc .. as a result of attempting to download and update said product.

 Anyways, firmware 4 is bundled with the newest driver minus the tool http://www.audio-gd.com/AudiogdUSB32ASIOv1.2forwin.rar


----------



## HeatFan12

Been following all these updates and like Sparky I have one of the first batches and am still using v1 (version I installed when I first received the 11.32).
   
  I'm just curious to know what performance is enhanced by doing these updates.  I know some folks have had some issues and I can see updating if that's the case but if it's working great, are these necessary?
   
  Since receiving the 11.32, I have plugged her into Vista x86 & Vista x64, W7, XP and currently it's found its new home with my W8 laptop.  I have tried various audio renderers, players on all PCs and I play all types of files (16-44.1 to 32-192) which are all stored on my NAS.  I have yet to encounter any issues whatsoever and it sounds great across all of these.
   
  But of course, curiosity is a biaaaatch and I have thought about trying this tool just to say I did, but I really don't see the benefit if the device is kickin' @ss with no problems...
   
  Cheers!!!!!


----------



## Kingwa

We have applied this tool to flash the firmware chips in different computer and more than thousand times without problems .
   
  I also intended flash a wrong file in the firmware chip (as a user describe ), then I can reflash the chip  succeed ,but he can't .
   
  So do you think still have the link for download on web or just send the tool for who ask by email?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## apgood

Hi Kingwa,

My vote is to have it there for download, but just have a warning that people use and download at own risk. Personally I think it is less risky than people having to install firmware chips.

Cheers
Alex

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SidiousX

Kingwa since i was the 1st to suggest reverse removal of download firmware toll, i would like to share with you my expericence. I have flashed, flashed back, reflashed few times on 2 different firwmare chips without the slightest problem. I do not know OS or hardware of two gentlemens you have mentioned, but did they send you firmware update log? if so what does it say? Anyways same as originally i'm voting to put download link for firmware tool on your site again. Yet it will be wise to put warning xtreme4099 have mentioned above, exact same as motherboards producers when bios updating advert.


----------



## PeterCraig

I would like to see the tool accessible on the web site.  I've used it to re-flash my unit many times without a problem.
   
  It should also be made very visible so that all owners of Audio-gd USB-32 gear are aware of the firmware and driver updates.  I think it is one of the strengths of USB-32 and I'm not sure of many other manufacturers moving ahead in this area so quickly.
   
  I had a lot of "fun" installing Firmware 4 and learning about ASIO all weekend.
   
  USB-32 also needs it's own Head-Fi thread too.  It seems most of the firmware/driver discussion is limited to this NFB 11.32 forum.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





petercraig said:


> I would like to see the tool accessible on the web site.  I've used it to re-flash my unit many times without a problem.
> 
> It should also be made very visible so that all owners of Audio-gd USB-32 gear are aware of the firmware and driver updates.  I think it is one of the strengths of USB-32 and I'm not sure of many other manufacturers moving ahead in this area so quickly.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Great idea Peter..
   
  I started a TE8802 thread after receiving my NFB-15.1 & 16.  I think you would be the ideal person to start it, since you have experimented extensively with the USB-32...
   
  Here's the TE8802 thread I started a while back.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/627565/a-gd-tenor-te8802-thread-installation-successes-problems-troubleshooting


----------



## Kingwa

Thanks for the advice, I correct some words in the guide  and post the download link in our web again.
  The firmware chip have more than 100,000 times flash life, so if have not operate fail, users can consider it can flash without limit .


----------



## Warrax

It's a great idea, I'll vote also for download link to be free on your page, with warning. Before downloading, there should be message about, it's on own risk of customer, so he should read instruction very carefuly, and be aware to not turn of computer in updating process.
   
  Also, I would like to ask, these new V1.2 drivers with ASIO support under WindowsXP...
  Should I still use ASIO4ALL driver, and Asio component for foobar, with V1.2 driver installed, or it will automaticaly bypass Windows KMixer without ASIO4ALL?


----------



## PeterCraig

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Great idea Peter..
> 
> I started a TE8802 thread after receiving my NFB-15.1 & 16.  I think you would be the ideal person to start it, since you have experimented extensively with the USB-32...
> 
> ...


 
   
  I was hoping no one would suggest this.....
   
*But here we go with an Audio-gd USB-32 thread*:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/638252/audio-gd-usb-32-firmware-drivers-and-feedback-thread
   
  I'm no expert and will be reading the posts to learn just as much as any newer computer audio enthusiast.
   
  And please let me know if the first posting needs some corrections so I can edit the details.


----------



## Kingwa

Quote: 





warrax said:


> It's a great idea, I'll vote also for download link to be free on your page, with warning. Before downloading, there should be message about, it's on own risk of customer, so he should read instruction very carefuly, and be aware to not turn of computer in updating process.
> 
> Also, I would like to ask, these new V1.2 drivers with ASIO support under WindowsXP...
> Should I still use ASIO4ALL driver, and Asio component for foobar, with V1.2 driver installed, or it will automaticaly bypass Windows KMixer without ASIO4ALL?


 
  In fact the guide is based on the offical, but I remove the ASIO 4all, still have not problems.
  You should choice the output model with ASIO in the player for ASIO output .


----------



## HumanSaurusRex

Can you guys recommend the NFB 11.32 over a O2+ODAC combo? Want to drive T50rp, HE-500 and DT880 600ohm.


----------



## Warrax

I've tried flash to #4 firmware, and use Audio-gd V1.2 driver, but VIA DirectKS ASIO driver doesn't work under Windows XP, with anything higher than 44/16 bit.
   
  First, when you are selecting VIA DirectKS driver, and adding mappings to the device, you can notice, there is only 16-bit support, not 32-bit, as it should be.
  Then, when you click "Configure" button, the error message appears, and it does not find VIA Asio control panel. You need to access it manually by shortcut, which is added to you desktop.
   


 Now, when you select this VIA DirectKS Asio driver as output method, only 44Khz / 16-bit files can be played. But even in this case, something is wrong, as Foobar's "Visualation-Spectrum" Bar is very lagged.
  When you try to play anything higher, for example 96Khz and 24-bit files, the driver does not support it at all, and you'll get error message:
   

   
   
  Luckily, ASIO4all v2 driver works good, and also 96Khz files can be played.


----------



## koonyue

Warrax,
   
  I have the exact same problem with you, also start a thread here:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/638251/audiogd-dac-with-asio-problem
   
  ASIO4ALL is NOT a native ASIO driver as stated on AudioGD website, the driver has serious problem that need to be fixed.
   
  The problem is the ASIO driver come from VIA ONLY support 16 bits sample rate, no matter what you have choose on the sound card setting page.
   
  We need 32 Bits ASIO support as many music player only sypport 32 bits ASIO (cplay)
   
  Another problem is, no matter VIA ASIO (16 bits), KS or WASAPI playback under foobar, the Windows volume control is affecting the actual volume, is it normal? Seems Foobar is still talking to Windows, but not directly to sound card
   
  ASIO4ALL is meant for cheap onboard sound card, not a DAC that cost that much
   
  Please, someone from AudioGD, FIX it !
   
  PS. Win7 32 bits, AudioDG Ref 5.32 (USB 32), FW#4, Driver 1.2
   
  Thanks


----------



## xtreme4099

warrax said:


> I've tried flash to #4 firmware, and use Audio-gd V1.2 driver, but VIA DirectKS ASIO driver doesn't work under Windows XP, with anything higher than 44/16 bit.
> 
> First, when you are selecting VIA DirectKS driver, and adding mappings to the device, you can notice, there is only 16-bit support, not 32-bit, as it should be.
> Then, when you click "Configure" button, the error message appears, and it does not find VIA Asio control panel. You need to access it manually by shortcut, which is added to you desktop.
> ...




This is assuming you already have set the sample rate to 32 bit + Whatever sample rate you chose higher than 44.1k in the A-GD usb deck ? and that its set to exclusive access in the control panel for sound under advanced ? as shown here 

KS and Asio is working fine for me in firmware 4, i still prefer KS.


----------



## Warrax

Quote: 





xtreme4099 said:


> This is assuming you already have set the sample rate to 32 bit + Whatever sample rate you chose higher than 44.1k in the A-GD usb deck ? and that its set to exclusive access in the control panel for sound under advanced ? as shown here
> KS and Asio is working fine for me in firmware 4, i still prefer KS.


 
  We are speaking about *Windows XP,* not 7, read the text you've quoted carefully.


----------



## Kingwa

Sorry I don't know why, but we have test in Win7 and XP, all can playback 192K 24bit files through ASIO without problems.


----------



## eyal1983

Did someone compare to ODAC/O2 combo. ?


----------



## Warrax

Quote: 





kingwa said:


> Sorry I don't know why, but we have test in Win7 and XP, all can playback 192K 24bit files through ASIO without problems.


 
  Tried it several times, still no success.
  Foobar just detects ASIO driver only like 16-bit, and there is nothing it can be done. Don't know the cause.
   
  Compared universal ASIO4all vs VIA ASIO native driver, and VIA ASIO sounds better.


----------



## koonyue

Kingwa,
   
  We all know fw#4 and driver v1.2 is newly release, and personally I really don't mind if the native VIA ASIO driver can work under 32-bits or not (I switch to Linux recently)
   
  However, since all my previous DAC are working with ASIO 32 bits, it is the only way I can compare your DAC with my previous one, head to head
   
  To:extreme4099
  "This is assuming you already have set the sample rate to 32 bit + Whatever sample rate you chose higher than 44.1k in the A-GD usb deck"
  
  Yes, I have choose 32 bits in A-GD usb back (aka Envy control panel), see my post here
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/638251/audiogd-dac-with-asio-problem
   
  I have the same conclusion as Warrax, the new VIA ASIO driver can only work under 16bits, as it show in this screenshot posted by Warrax before:
   

   
  So, I only have ONE question, can Kingwa, or anyone, give me a screenshot like above in Foobar, showing a bitrate beside 16 bits, be it 24 / 32 bits, whatever. Please let me know and share your settings
   
  It is no use for us to try difference settings, or reinstall driver (already did this > 10 times), just post a screenshot to proof the driver is OK (either XP / Win7).
   
  Thanks


----------



## PeterCraig

I'm thinking ASIO 4 ALL is required if you need 32 bit output.
   
  Anyway ASIO output is in *test mode only at this time*.  So I'm also thinking that if it is not working to your liking or need then suggestions are a better approach on how you would like to see these latest Firmware and Drivers be improved or modified.
   
  The default for USB-32 is Firmware #3 and Driver v1.1 which does not support ASIO.


----------



## Voltot

Hi all. I have a problem with *optical* NFB11.32 input through ASUS Xonar's STX s/pdif and same problem through my motherboard digital output. *Music with 192khz sampling rate doesn't play*. Used different audio players such as foobar2000 winamp, Aplayer etc, changed Xonar's driver.
  From audio-gd site: [size=small]Optical model: 44.1kHz, 48kHz, 88.2kHz, 96kHz (176.4KHz and 192KHz available if the source support)[/size]
  Kingwa I need you help and advice.


----------



## Saraguie

Website is down


----------



## FredG

Quote: 





koonyue said:


> I have the same conclusion as Warrax, the new VIA ASIO driver can only work under 16bits...


 
   
   
  And I can confirm with JRiver and driver 1.21 under win7 64bits:


----------



## Kingwa

Quote: 





voltot said:


> Hi all. I have a problem with *optical* NFB11.32 input through ASUS Xonar's STX s/pdif and same problem through my motherboard digital output. *Music with 192khz sampling rate doesn't play*. Used different audio players such as foobar2000 winamp, Aplayer etc, changed Xonar's driver.
> From audio-gd site: [size=small]Optical model: 44.1kHz, 48kHz, 88.2kHz, 96kHz (176.4KHz and 192KHz available if the source support)[/size]
> Kingwa I need you help and advice.


 
  Most optical transfer output have limit up to 96K because optical transfer  the bandwide limit .
  Like the one well know USB conversion which is made in Italy, the manual have declare the optical output is up to 96K supply.


----------



## Voltot

Thank for your reply.


----------



## Eryk

Hi,

I'm new owner of Audio-gd NFB-1.32 DAC.
I have firmware #3 for USB chip.

I have connected it to the Squeezbox touch via USB.
I have installed EDO (enhanced digital output) written by Triode.
Everything works fine except one thing.

DAC doesn't work in asynchronous mode under Linux.
Squeezbox touch is build on Linux.

This is problem because it operate only in adaptive mode.

And as I understand USB audio 2.0, this mode means that
Squeezebox or any other device is master (and using his clock)
when sending digital audio to DAC. My DAC is with the upgrade
for USB clock (additional TCXO clock). So these means that
in this adaptive mode this clock isn't used and instead of this
much worst clock from squeezebox (or other device) is used.

So going to asynchronous mode and using this TCXO clock
should be a better solution for sound quality.

Here I have question for anyone who has connected his
NFB-11.32, NFB-7.32, NFB-1.32 or Reference-5.32
or any other DAC using USB-32 chip ( VIA Vinyl Audio VT1731 )
to PC working under Linux or any other device based on Linux
to check settings if his DAC works in asynchronous mode.

You have to open file with device list:
 cat /proc/asound/cards

check the name for USB-Audio Device, in may case it is
1 [SVB202D ]: USB-Audio - SVB-202D
 i-top SVB-202D at usb-fsl-ehci.0-1, high speed

go to this device folder and display stream0 file, in may case it will be
 cat /proc/asound/SVB202D/stream0

and check if you have any async interface for this device.

I have three interfaces and all of them are adaptive. Description for first interface:

 Interface 1
 Altset 1
 Format: S32_LE
 Channels: 2
 Endpoint: 4 OUT (ADAPTIVE)
 Rates: 44100, 48000, 88200, 96000, 176400, 192000, 352800, 384000
 Data packet interval: 250 us
 Max Packet Size = 768
 EP Attribute = 0x0

If you are using Squeezebox with EDO plugin you can go to the
 Settings -> Audio Settings -> Digital Output
and select your USB audio device in my case it has name 'SVB202D'.
And check what type of connection it using.

If everyone will have the same results it means that firmware for
USB chip has to be changed to support asynchronous mode for
USB Audio 2.0.


----------



## koonyue

Eryk,
   
  I am using Ref 5.32 DAC, with FW#4 and driver v1.2, and confirm async usb work under my Puppy Linux / MPD setup, by CAT out the steam of the DAC
   
  I also try the latest driver v1.21, also no problem for async USB
   
  Maybe try switch to FW#4?


----------



## Eryk

Hi Koonyue,
   
  thanks for this advice. I didn't change to FW#4 because it was mantioned
  on the page that is not 'not in warranty'. I hope that changing firmware doesn't
  break the warranty for the DAC.
   
  So I changed firmware to #4. In the same time I'm happy und unhappy.
  I have now async mode for NFB-1.32 but it doesn't work properly.
   
  Sound is played slower than it should and popping (I hope that is good
  word to describe this).
   
  So I'm checking what can be wrong. As I understand you don't have
  such problems. And what about this drivers. I thought that these drivers
  are for Windows? There are drivers for Linux?
   
  I noticed some changes. Now DAC is reported as 'Audio-gd', not a 'SVB202D'.
  And the beginning of the file
    /proc/asound/Audiogd/stream0
  is as follows:
   
  Playback:
   Status: Running
     Interface = 1
     Altset = 3
     URBs = 3 [ 7 8 8 ]
     Packet Size = 776
     Momentary freq = 48000 Hz (0x6.0000)
     Feedback Format = 14.18
  
  and used interface is following:
   
    Interface 1
     Altset 3
     Format: S32_LE
     Channels: 2
     Endpoint: 4 OUT (ASYNC)
     Rates: 44100, 88200, 48000, 96000, 176400, 192000
     Data packet interval: 500 us
     Max Packet Size = 776
     EP Attribute = 0x0
  
  when I'm playing 44100 file. But it says that frequency is 48000.
  Can you play 44100 file and check what you get in this file?
  And attached it to your post. I will be grateful.


----------



## Kingwa

The web page declare not in warranty was mean this firmware chip not in warranty, if with correct replace, the gear can't have any damager .


----------



## Kingwa

USB32 driver v1.22 suport ASIO 32bit for test .


----------



## Eryk

[size=10pt]Hi Kingwa,[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]thanks for clarification.[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]Hi Koonyue,[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]I’m still working on playing 44.1khz music. I tried to find way I have this 48khz. I found something like this:[/size]
  [size=10pt]    https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=75895[/size]
  [size=10pt]and setting this on my system doesn’t help. I tried to change [/size][size=10pt]defaults.pcm.dmix.rate[/size][size=10pt] param in /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf to [/size][size=10pt]44100 too.[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]This person had 48khz in hw_params file. I have following content:[/size]
  [size=10pt]/proc/asound/Audiogd/pcm0p/sub0$ cat hw_params[/size]
  [size=10pt]access: MMAP_INTERLEAVED[/size]
  [size=10pt]format: S32_LE[/size]
  [size=10pt]subformat: STD[/size]
  [size=10pt]channels: 2[/size]
  [size=10pt]rate: 44100 (44100/1)[/size]
  [size=10pt]period_size: 13107[/size]
  [size=10pt]buffer_size: 131070[/size]
  [size=10pt]so probably without any re-sampling. But I have 48khz ‘Momentary freq’ in stream0 file. [/size]
   
  [size=10pt]I also read about MPD setup (I don’t have MPD). I know now that standard setup has re-sampling to 44.1khz.[/size]
  [size=10pt]Could you check your /etc/mpd.conf. If you didn’t change anything you should have something like this:[/size]
  [size=10pt]audio_output { [/size]
  [size=10pt] type     "alsa"[/size]
  [size=10pt] name     "My ALSA Device"[/size]
  [size=10pt] device   "hw:0,0"     # optional[/size]
  [size=10pt] format    "44100:16:2" # optional - here we have fixed sample rate #[/size]
  [size=10pt] …[/size]
  [size=10pt]}[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]and this means that MPD re-samples everything to 44.1khz and output as 16 bits.[/size]
  [size=10pt]So comment using ‘#’ the line with ‘format’ and check (probably after restart) how it works now.[/size]
  [size=10pt]You can add line with ‘auto_resample "no"’ too, according to http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Tuning.[/size]
  [size=10pt]And you can add ‘mixer_type "none"’ to be sure that nothing changes signal on his path.[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]I would like to know which version of alsa do you use and more about your configuration.[/size]
  [size=10pt]Could you give the number displayed by[/size]
  [size=10pt]    cat /proc/asound/version[/size]
  [size=10pt]and could you attached your files:[/size]
  [size=10pt]    /etc/asound.conf[/size]
  [size=10pt]    /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf [/size]


----------



## Saraguie

I must admit that I am not technical as you folks. I try to follow along to stay current on my 11.32 but get lost in all the programing language. As a user all I really am looking for plug and play, set the parameters and enjoy the music.
   
  It makes me wonder if I am really getting the 88200 / 32 bit the Midi program is set to?


----------



## PeterCraig

Quote: 





kingwa said:


> USB32 driver v1.22 suport ASIO 32bit for test .


 

 V1.21 was a different direction than V1.1 and better in many ways.
   
  V1.22 sounds like an upgraded V1.1 and I really dig it.  I like this direction, sounds good to me Kingwa.
   
  Using VIA ASIO output w/Foobar.  Listening to Eric Dolphy's Out There and hearing it for the first time it seems.
   
*EDIT*: Ooops, appears I had V1.22 installed incorrectly.  It was sounding warm and fuzzy like V1.1.  I guess I like that fuzzy sound; perhaps I need a tube amp.
   
  Anyhow another restart of my computer corrected the "problem" and, although I have not compared them head-to-head, V1.22 now sounds like V1.21.  More accurate, tighter bass, more details.  No doubt it sounds like the USB-32 interface has improved significantly but I also enjoyed "warm and fuzzy" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
 *EDIT -* please see this post for an update:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/624517/audio-gd-nfb-11-32-delivery-impression-thread/285#post_9005046


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





petercraig said:


> V1.21 was a different direction than V1.1 and better in many ways.
> 
> V1.22 sounds like an upgraded V1.1 and I really dig it.  I like this direction, sounds good to me Kingwa.
> 
> ...


 
  So, Cplay should work now? (as it only uses asio32)


----------



## steveting99

Guys, 
   
  I'm having a hard time deciding between the NFB 11.32 and Compass 2. I'm reading really good things about the ES9018 Sabre DAC and want to try it out.
   
  Been in contact with Kingwa about the differences between the two units and the feedback is that the sound flavor is about the same, but the sound quality of the Compass 2 is better. I don't know how to interpret this as I would like know the difference. 
   
  Has anyone had the chance to try the Compass 2 and the NFB 11.32? Would appreciate any feedback on what people hear the differences are.
   
  Steve


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





steveting99 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm having a hard time deciding between the NFB 11.32 and Compass 2. I'm reading really good things about the ES9018 Sabre DAC and want to try it out.
> 
> ...


 
  I asked him the same question yesterday and got the same answer, still undecided.....


----------



## HeatFan12

I'm guessing that either the Compass2 or 11.32 would fit the bill. I love the 11.32 but if the Compass2 would have come out at the same time, I would have gone with the Compass2, mainly for the line-in as an added feature. I use the line-in on the FUN a lot with various sources and it's a great feature, on top of the great sound of course.

Cheers!


Sent from my iPad from Ultrasone Planet using Tapatalk HD


----------



## steveting99

Quote: 





> ...the feedback is that the sound flavor is about the same, but the sound quality of the Compass 2 is better...


 
   
  Looking at some of the details on the Compass 2, it says that the DAC output from the Compass 2 is an ACSS feed direct to the amp. This could explain the design difference to the NFB 11.32, assuming that NFB 11.32 doesn't have ACSS and that ACSS is a much better design. Also maybe this is why Kingwa believes that the sound quality out of the Compass 2 is better.
   
  Not sure of what ACSS does or how great it is. Would like someone to explain this to me.
   
  Steve


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





steveting99 said:


> Looking at some of the details on the Compass 2, it says that the DAC output from the Compass 2 is an ACSS feed direct to the amp. This could explain the design difference to the NFB 11.32, assuming that NFB 11.32 doesn't have ACSS and that ACSS is a much better design. Also maybe this is why Kingwa believes that the sound quality out of the Compass 2 is better.
> 
> Not sure of what ACSS does or how great it is. Would like someone to explain this to me.
> 
> Steve


 
   
  This description is from one of their other products:
   
  About ACSS-
   

  [size=x-small]ACSS (Audio-gd Current Signal System) is Audio-gd's system for transmitting audio signals in the current domain. This concept, first seen in 1966, we have used for many years, and since 2006, have evolved the technology to include all audio signals in our systems from the digital source to the power amplifier. Since 2005, ACSS comp5nts have become Audio-gd's most popular products.[/size]
 
 This is from the Compass2 (About Compass2):
  [size=x-small]The Compass 2 applies Non-feedback ACSS design. The ES9018 feed to the ACSS circuit without any OPAs .
        The ACSS circuit naturally working in current model and have design difference current input , it can process the I/V conversion, signal difference and headphone amp in current model in one ACSS amp . And this ACSS amp only have one current gain stage , the ES9018 output signal only through one stage can arrive the output stages .
       The shortest signal journey can reproduce the best detail and dynamic, and almost without sound coloration , It can show the  real performance of the ES9018 .
        So our ACSS design is the best combo with ES9018 achieve the best performance .[/size]


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> This description is from one of their other products:
> 
> About ACSS-
> 
> ...


 
   
  In the 11.32 specs Kingwa says "*[size=small]Non- feedback ACSS analog output stage ." [/size]*Is this the same as what your describing?


----------



## HeatFan12

I just quoted what was on their site about acss for Steven and his questions. Hopefully Kingwa will explain. There's been many changes through the years. I remember it being calles cast at first.
I believe non feedback is implied in the NFB product line


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterCraig

I'm here for the USB-32 updates only....have never heard the Compass or the NFB 11.32.  But at the price point of these two items, if you have the additional $160 and want to spend it, you are probably going to get your bang-for-the-buck with improved sound quality with Audio-gd being able to deliver better quality parts in the Compass2.
   
  And you will definitely appreciate a line-in feature the first time you have another dac around you want to compare.
   
*Back to USB-32: *careful when updating the drivers.  I seem to have better luck these days, but when I rush things I tend to get poor results.  Going extra carefully lately and am uninstalling previous drivers, restarting the computer and the gear, installing new drivers and restarting the PC.  And restarting a second time even.
   
  Firmware #4 and Driver V1.22 using VIA ASIO seem pretty awesome to me now that I have lived with it for awhile.  My ears are sensitive to high frequencies and Firmware #3 and V1.1 was easier on them, but the new V1.22 has much better separation of instruments and vocals, and bass that is more toe-tapping.  Just gotta remember to keep the volume at a reasonable level.
   
 *EDIT -* please see this post for an update:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/624517/audio-gd-nfb-11-32-delivery-impression-thread/285#post_9005046


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





petercraig said:


> I'm here for the USB-32 updates only....have never heard the Compass or the NFB 11.32.  But at the price point of these two items, if you have the additional and want to spend it, you are probably going to get your bang-for-the-buck with improved sound quality with Audio-gd being able to deliver better quality parts in the Compass2.
> 
> And you will definitely appreciate a line-in feature the first time you have another dac around you want to compare.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thank you for the heads-up, this is what I wanted to read!


----------



## Warrax

Aren't 1.22 a little bit more warm than 1.20? Or only I have that feeling?
  
  Btw, now it's under my Windows XP detected as 24-bit, not 16-bit. But still no success to play 96000 Hz files.


----------



## Kingwa

Quote: 





warrax said:


> Aren't 1.22 a little bit more warm than 1.20? Or only I have that feeling?
> 
> Btw, now it's under my Windows XP detected as 24-bit, not 16-bit. But still no success to play 96000 Hz files.


 
  Can you take some screen copy pictures ?


----------



## Warrax

Quote: 





kingwa said:


> Can you take some screen copy pictures ?


 
   
  Via DirectKS Asio - only 24-bit channels are detected:

   
  For comparsion, ASIO4all has 32-bit channels:

   
  Via DirectKS Asio is unable to play 96000 Hz files (only 44100):

   
  Asio4all handles 96000 Hz files without problem:


----------



## Kingwa

Can you take the pictures of the driver panel and Windows audio panel ?
  I have test in XP have not matter.
  Maybe fully uninstall the driver and reinstall for try.
  Every operate must restart the computer.


----------



## manzano804

Hi , i have been using my NFB 11.32 under Windows 7 with no problem , now i switched to an iMac cause it was a christmas present , however when i plug the NFB 11.32 via USB nothing happens , it is not recognized. What must i do to make it work in my iMac ? Is someone using it with a Mac ? If someone can help it would be great .
Regards.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





manzano804 said:


> Hi , i have been using my NFB 11.32 under Windows 7 with no problem , now i switched to an iMac cause it was a christmas present , however when i plug the NFB 11.32 via USB nothing happens , it is not recognized. What must i do to make it work in my iMac ? Is someone using it with a Mac ? If someone can help it would be great .
> Regards.


 
  Have you put the switch on the front to USB, gone into System preferences > sound and switched to line out?
  Also open Audio Midi Setup and find Line Out with USB icon, and set up your Output on the left as you would like the Format and Bit rate.
   
  Me personally I have switched to using the headphone out as a digital to toslink for the last week.
  I have not A/B except for 10 seconds about 1/2 hour ago coincidentally so take with a grain of salt (I am), I think it sounds better. And I have bought a $90. USB cable. So there is a lesson here, I'll leave to you to interpret.
   
  Hope this helps.
   
  PS: MACs rule


----------



## manzano804

Thanks , Steve. Now it is working all right . I will try with digital out to try the SQ. Does digital support 32/192 or just 24//192 ? What player do you use ? Does foobar work ?


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





manzano804 said:


> Thanks , Steve. Now it is working all right . I will try with digital out to try the SQ. Does digital support 32/192 or just 24//192 ? What player do you use ? Does foobar work ?


 
  YW :>)
   
  Foobar ~ There has been some experimentation with getting to work on MAC OSX however I do not think it has been successful. I believe the answer is no.
   
  Digital supports up to 24, I am not sure about up to 192. I use iTunes having 7700 songs give or take a few. Whatever CDs I have (re-ripped) or purchase, or if I'm given any music, I copy into iTunes into ALAC which is 16/44100. With USB when I first got the 11.32 I sampled up, to 32/96000. I stopped doing that for various reasons. I now output at 24/88200 max.  I don't think I would hear the difference between 16/44100 and higher anyway. It's a big debate about bit and sample rates, whether ALAC would sound any better which ever side of the debate one finds themselves.
   
  I have tried Amarra and Audirvana +.  Right now I'm just using iTunes primarily and sometimes the VLC media player.
  I am debating whether to invest in Audrivana to run with iTunes.
   
  Hope this helps.


----------



## FredG

[size=10pt]There's still some problems with driver v1.22 and NFB-11.32 under windows 7, 64 bits : if the 11.32 in on when I boot (or reboot) it’s not seen by windows and the sound is off. Audio-gd deck doesn’t want to run. I need to switch off and switch on the 11.32 for it to be seen by windows. It's not really convenient.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]One more thing : ASIO disappeared yesterday without any action on my part. It was working the day before and then… Neither JRiver nor foobar saw the VIA ASIO driver (ASIO4All was still there and working, KS worked flawlessly) VIA ASIO needed full uninstallation and reinstallation to work again.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]Now the good part : The driver can play from 44.1KHz to 192KHz @ 32bits in direct link under JRiver MC 18 and it’s the first time I think VIA ASIO does as well as KS and even, IMO, better than KS…[/size]


----------



## manzano804

saraguie said:


> YW :>)
> 
> Foobar ~ There has been some experimentation with getting to work on MAC OSX however I do not think it has been successful. I believe the answer is no.
> 
> ...



Of course it helps , thanks again,
Carlos


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





fredg said:


> [size=10pt]There's still some problems with driver v1.22 and NFB-11.32 under windows 7, 64 bits : if the 11.32 in on when I boot (or reboot) it’s not seen by windows and the sound is off. Audio-gd deck doesn’t want to run. I need to switch off and switch on the 11.32 for it to be seen by windows. It's not really convenient.[/size]
> 
> [size=10pt]One more thing : ASIO disappeared yesterday without any action on my part. It was working the day before and then… Neither JRiver nor foobar saw the VIA ASIO driver (ASIO4All was still there and working, KS worked flawlessly) VIA ASIO needed full uninstallation and reinstallation to work again.[/size]
> 
> [size=10pt]Now the good part : The driver can play from 44.1KHz to 192KHz @ 32bits in direct link under JRiver MC 18 and it’s the first time I think VIA ASIO does as well as KS and even, IMO, better than KS…[/size]


 
  Bad and good news.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Thank you for sharing.
   
  I think Kingwa mentioned that this driver (1.22) is in the test phase!?


----------



## Allek

Quote: 





petercraig said:


> Firmware #4 and Driver V1.22 using VIA ASIO seem pretty awesome to me now that I have lived with it for awhile.  My ears are sensitive to high frequencies and Firmware #3 and V1.1 was easier on them, but the new V1.22 has much better separation of instruments and vocals, and bass that is more toe-tapping.


 
   
  Hello, Peter,
   
  Would you please tell me where you took the V1.22 Driver from? On the audio-gd website, I found only V1.21 which comes along with Firmware #4:
  http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm
  Now I am looking through the whole thread and cannot catch the moment where the source of V1.22 mentioned.
  Thank you!
   
  Alek


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





allek said:


> Hello, Peter,
> 
> Would you please tell me where you took the V1.22 Driver from? On the audio-gd website, I found only V1.21 which comes along with Firmware #4:
> http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm
> ...


 
  http://www.audio-gd.com/AudiogdUSB32ASIOv1.22forwin1220.rar
   
  http://www.audio-gd.com/En%20audio-gd.htm


----------



## Allek

turokrocks,
   
  Thank you!


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





allek said:


> turokrocks,
> 
> Thank you!


 
  Please comeback with your feedback about your experience with the new driver.
  New members and their fresh impressions are really welcomed .


----------



## Kingwa

The driver original install folder can't rename or move . This had note in the install guide file.
  If the original install folder have rename or move, the ASIO will lost.


----------



## Allek

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Please comeback with your feedback about your experience with the new driver.
> New members and their fresh impressions are really welcomed .


 

 Oh, sure! I think I'll play with the old and new driver this weekend to feel the difference and then comeback with my impressions.


----------



## Allek

Ok, I have tried the new driver v1.22 with the FW#4 to compare it with the v1.1 on FW#3.
  Now I am ready to form and state my first impressions on this comparison.
  But before I tell about the comparison results, let me briefly describe my setup as I believe that setup components may dramatically affect the feelings from suchlike comparison, so I think info on setup is worth to take into account.
  So, I use:
  Win 7x64 >> F2K >>USB port >> NFB 11.32 (TXO upgraded) >> Exposure 3010S2 preamp/Exposure 3010S2 poweramp >> AE Aegis Neo One speakers.
   
  Now about my impressions from the comparison.
  In both cases (v1.1 / FW#3 and v1.22 / FW#4) everything operated smoothly without any fails or drop-outs.
  In the 1-st case (v1.1 / FW#3) I set the driver sound deck to 32/384 kHz, in the 2-nd case (v1.22 / FW#4)  - to 32/192 kHz. I didn’t face any problems with operation on these maximum settings.
   
  Now about the feelings from the listening.
   
  Earlier, I found the v1.1 / FW#3 with KS HIEND USB output most optimal to me, so I chose this option as a “reference” to be compared with subsequent v1.22 / FW#4 options.
   
  v1.22 / FW#4, ASIO KS output:
   
  Well, I heard some base and middle improvement making them a bit more distinctive (especially base) in comparison with v1.1 / FW#3. The high middles and highs seemed to be more detailed and emphasized as well. Overall sound seemed more full and mature as compared to v1.1 / FW#3. But at the same time it sounded too bright and unbalanced to my ears. I would not say that the whole picture was comfortable to listen to for more than 5-10 minutes. The detailing and emphasizing the highs (in my case it felt as rather emphasizing than detailing) caused ear fatigue of sharp highs, especially it was represented by sibilants. Highs were too accented to my ears.
  Unlike the v1.22, the whole sound picture of the v1.1 perceived mild and balanced though with a bit less distinctive base and, maybe, middle. The highs of v1.1 do not get crazy and sit tight and properly in the sound picture which perceived more delicate and “aerial”.
   
  v1.22 / FW#4, Wasapi (push/event) output:
   
  When switching to Wasapi (push/event) output I noticed that the highs are not so wild which made the listening more comfortable. But the whole picture did not sound as “full” as with ASIO KS output.
  To be honest, I could not catch the difference between v1.1 /KS HIEND USB output and v1.22 / FW#4, Wasapi (push/event) output. The switching took some time for flashing firmware and install/uninstall drivers so I would not say for sure about the difference. Nevertheless, the wasapi output of v1.22, seemed to me less “full” in sound than the v1.1 /KS HIEND USB output. Anyway, I think the difference is possible to notice only upon fast switching between drivers.
   
  Probably I should live on both v1.1 and v1.22 drivers for a couple of days to have more “brushed up” opinion on the difference, but I think it would not change much.
   
  I think it would be great to have full and distinct base/middle of v1.22 / ASIO KS output and delicate highs of v1.1 / KS HIEND USB output at the same time.
   
  However, as I said before, the difference described above may vary depending on individual setup used.
  In my case, I would prefer to stay on v1.1 with KS HIEND USB output so far.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





allek said:


> Ok, I have tried the new driver v1.22 with the FW#4 to compare it with the v1.1 on FW#3.
> Now I am ready to form and state my first impressions on this comparison.
> But before I tell about the comparison results, let me briefly describe my setup as I believe that setup components may dramatically affect the feelings from suchlike comparison, so I think info on setup is worth to take into account.
> So, I use:
> ...


 
   
 [size=small] Allek, thank you for sharing your experience. As you said its all about personal preferences and setups.[/size]
 [size=small] I would suggest to try Jriver18, its free to try and have an amazing asio and wasapi support, also easy to configure, please have a look into it.[/size]
  You may want to try Cplay, as for me, its the best music player, very simple , and only restricted to asio, but man it sounds amazing...have a look into it.


----------



## Allek

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> [size=small] Allek, thank you for sharing your experience. As you said its all about personal preferences and setups.[/size]
> [size=small] I would suggest to try Jriver18, its free to try and have an amazing asio and wasapi support, also easy to configure, please have a look into it.[/size]
> You may want to try Cplay, as for me, its the best music player, very simple , and only restricted to asio, but man it sounds amazing...have a look into it.


 

 turokrocks, thank you for the advice on the players, actually I've not tried many players, one player was  winamp of an ancient version, and the second one was foobar which I've been staying on for years. Never tried other ones. I think it would be interesting to try Jriver18 and Cplay. Do you think they may sound with NFB 11.32 better than foobar? I heard that foobar is the most honest player used for digital transporting but I've never compared it with other players. Did you notice any difference when using Jriver18 and Cplay as compared to foobar?


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





allek said:


> turokrocks, thank you for the advice on the players, actually I've not tried many players, one player was  winamp of an ancient version, and the second one was foobar which I've been staying on for years. Never tried other ones. I think it would be interesting to try Jriver18 and Cplay. Do you think they may sound with NFB 11.32 better than foobar? I heard that foobar is the most honest player used for digital transporting but I've never compared it with other players. Did you notice any difference when using Jriver18 and Cplay as compared to foobar?


 
   
   
  Cplay is the best and the cleanest player I ever heard.
  http://www.cicsmemoryplayer.com/index.php?n=CPlay.Download
   
  I spent a week of my time just to hear the difference between Foobar, jriver and cplay .
  In the end Cplay was the winner with a margin.
   
  I have a laptop configured/optimized to only run cplay, and it sounds amazing:
  http://www.cicsmemoryplayer.com/index.php?n=CMP.07Optimisations
   
  I would like to know how you find it.
  It will take some time to understand how it works, but when it works!!!
   
  Its mentioned in a previous post
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/624517/audio-gd-nfb-11-32-delivery-impression-thread/225#post_8911655
   
  Cplay>Jriver>foobar


----------



## Kingwa

While you have the driver compare, do you have uninstall the old version and restart the computer, then install the new version?
  I have try install both version driver but the newer install driver have cover some files to the older install driver and cause the performance is different .


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





kingwa said:


> While you have the driver compare, do you have uninstall the old version and restart the computer, then install the new version?
> I have try install both version driver but the newer install driver have cover some files to the older install driver and cause the performance is different .


 
  Allek, this is also a very probable cause to the sound difference, you have to make sure to uninstall the other versions driver, or uninstall windows completely! and reinstall the driver.


----------



## Allek

Quote: 





kingwa said:


> While you have the driver compare, do you have uninstall the old version and restart the computer, then install the new version?
> I have try install both version driver but the newer install driver have cover some files to the older install driver and cause the performance is different .


 
  Kingwa, thank you for your comment!
 Yes, restarted PC after uninstalling old driver and installing new driver. I followed the instructions in the Guide that came along with the drivers, so the sequence was as follows:
  1. Uninstall existing driver
  2. Restart PC
  3. Flash new firmware
  4. Restart PC, restart DAC (turn OFF and then turn ON)
  5. Install new driver
  6. Restart PC
  7. Listen to music


----------



## Allek

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Cplay is the best and the cleanest player I ever heard.
> http://www.cicsmemoryplayer.com/index.php?n=CPlay.Download
> 
> I spent a week of my time just to hear the difference between Foobar, jriver and cplay .
> ...


 

*turokrocks, *thank you for the detailed answer! Now I definitely will try Cplay as an alternative to foobar. And of course, I'll come back with the feedback


----------



## Allek

*Kingwa, *back to the drivers comparison issue.
  In spite of my first impressions report, I would not say that the v1.22 sounds worse than v1.1. To me, it just sounds different. Closer, more distinctively, brighter. Probably, I'll need to live with the new driver for a week to have my impressions more stable and accurate.
  Anyway, thank you for the the new driver and the more are always welcomed!


----------



## Allek

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Allek, this is also a very probable cause to the sound difference, you have to make sure to uninstall the other versions driver, or uninstall windows completely! and reinstall the driver.


 

 Hmm.. that's interesting. As I replied to Kingwa, I performed necessary PC restarts after each install and uninstall operation. But if I understood correctly, even in this case there is a probability that the old driver version still remains? Well, actually, in my case, upon the driver's change, appropriate sound deck also changed respectively. Could it be a confirmation that the old driver was uninstalled?


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





allek said:


> Hmm.. that's interesting. As I replied to Kingwa, I performed necessary PC restarts after each install and uninstall operation. But if I understood correctly, even in this case there is a probability that the old driver version still remains? Well, actually, in my case, upon the driver's change, appropriate sound deck also changed respectively. Could it be a confirmation that the old driver was uninstalled?


 
  ..You got a point here, wishes I could help you more , just I still did not decide whether to get the compass 2 or the 11.32, still debating, as price is no concern for me just do I need analogue in??! and the XLR output is on my radar also. 
  I am very interested in the Benchmark Dac1 usb, its just limited to 96/24, and no asio drivers support.
   
  Happy New Year by they way to all, and may it brings us better products and better prices...


----------



## Allek

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Cplay is the best and the cleanest player I ever heard.
> http://www.cicsmemoryplayer.com/index.php?n=CPlay.Download
> 
> I spent a week of my time just to hear the difference between Foobar, jriver and cplay .
> ...


 

 I have just tried Cplay... What can I say.. I am shocked. Just knocked out. Cplay sounds MUCH better as compared with foobar. Heaven and Earth. Wow! Of course, I came back again to v1.22 driver on FW #4. With the Cplay my NFB 11.32 (within my setup) sounds just fantastically. Sound is now more accurate, tender, clear transparent but full and warm at the same time. Advantages of v.1.22 (fullness, distinctive base) are outlined, *and the highs are not cutting and sharp any more*, now they are detailed, aerial and very transparent. I never thought that a software player may cause such a difference. It's a real New Year gift, thank you!
  I didn't play much with Cplay settings, just installed ASIO4ALL from audio-gd website. I could not find VIA ASIO (which is installed with the new v.1.22 driver) in the CPlay settings though. I'd like to compare CPlay with ASIO4ALL and VIA  ASIO if the player allows to use VIA  ASIO.
  It is pity that the CPlay navigation functionality is pretty poor unlike foobar but I can forgive it due to its excellent sound! Probably I'll try also APlayer, they say it is of similar quality but with the extended functionality.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





allek said:


> I have just tried Cplay... What can I say.. I am shocked. Just knocked out. Cplay sounds MUCH better as compared with foobar. Heaven and Earth. Wow! Of course, I came back again to v1.22 driver on FW #4. With the Cplay my NFB 11.32 (within my setup) sounds just fantastically. Sound is now more accurate, tender, clear transparent but full and warm at the same time. Advantages of v.1.22 (fullness, distinctive base) are outlined, *and the highs are not cutting and sharp any more*, now they are detailed, aerial and very transparent. I never thought that a software player may cause such a difference. It's a real New Year gift, thank you!
> I didn't play much with Cplay settings, just installed ASIO4ALL from audio-gd website. I could not find VIA ASIO (which is installed with the new v.1.22 driver) in the CPlay settings though. I'd like to compare CPlay with ASIO4ALL and VIA  ASIO if the player allows to use VIA  ASIO.
> It is pity that the CPlay navigation functionality is pretty poor unlike foobar but I can forgive it due to its excellent sound! Probably I'll try also APlayer, they say it is of similar quality but with the extended functionality.


 
  Glad you liked it, but I think since the latest Via update to 1.22, asio now supports 32, so Cplay should reconize it!!! but why this is not happening???
   
  I do not believe in asio4all (its my personal belief).
   
  I am now more curious as why the Cplay is not recognizing Vias's asio???
   
  Please comeback about your findings of Aplay, I wished that I have the 11.32 to see whats happening , at the driver level.


----------



## PeterCraig

*I’m happy to report that USB-32 Firmware #4 is working perfectly for me and is sounding great now.*
   
You might want to read my previous posts on the issues I was having with the new Firmware #4:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/638252/audio-gd-usb-32-firmware-drivers-and-feedback-thread/15#post_8932302
http://www.head-fi.org/t/624517/audio-gd-nfb-11-32-delivery-impression-thread/240#post_8977349
http://www.head-fi.org/t/624517/audio-gd-nfb-11-32-delivery-impression-thread/255#post_8984047
   
Firmware #4 showed improvement in detail, separation, and tighter bass which all point towards less jitter and a more bit-perfect feed.  BUT I also experienced more ear fatigue and high frequencies were harsh at higher volumes.  Less jitter, more ear fatigue?!?  These things didn’t add up for me.
   
Anyway this past Saturday evening I pondered the issue in depth and after a few drinks while listening to music (Firmware #3) I realized I needed to try something.
   
I am in a 1960’s building and the wall receptacle my equipment power bar is plugged into only allows a two prong plug and is ungrounded.  I use a cheater plug to attach my three prong power bar cord into the wall receptacle.  This power bar then has lamp, external hard drive, headphone amp, laptop, and Audio-gd dac plugged into it.  A large family of electrical devices in one bar.
   
Earlier I had an issue with my laptop and a ground loop problem.  You can read about it here: 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/624517/audio-gd-nfb-11-32-delivery-impression-thread/195#post_8877529
   
My Audio-gd dac had shown no issues earlier of a grounding issue so I did not consider there was a problem.  Also at that time I was running Firmware #3 which didn't exhibit the issue as apparently as Firmware #4.
   
But I thought I would give this a try and I lifted the ground from my Audio-gd dac using a cheater plug and it took all of 7 seconds of listening to realize the sound had improved considerably.
   
So of course I immediately uninstalled drivers, re-flashed to Firmware #4, installed driver V1.22 and VOILA – beautiful music finally.  No more harshness or ear fatigue.  The volume can go up again 




   
And removing the cheater plug brought back the uncomfortable high frequencies.  Putting it back in and everything sounds great again.
   
   

   
*BTW it appears cheater plugs used in audio systems are frowned upon and could pose a safety hazard.  *
   
*An isolation transformer may be the way to go for a long term solution.  I have used them extensively in the past and they work very well.*


----------



## Warrax

Quote: 





kingwa said:


> Can you take the pictures of the driver panel and Windows audio panel ?
> I have test in XP have not matter.
> Maybe fully uninstall the driver and reinstall for try.
> Every operate must restart the computer.


 

 Hello Kingwa. Sorry for later response (I'm busy).
  Here are screenshots from Audio-gd driver panel and Windows Audio panel.
   

   

   
  Seems Driver panel is badly installed or what, as there are no controls for 16-bit, 24-bit, 32-bit, or sample rate control. But I cannot do anything, it is just installed this way everytime I try it. It seems it is problem of VIA control panel, that don't put there those funcions.
   
  I've checked options in registry, and it seems it is set to 48000Hz default. Changing the value in registry from 48000 to 96000 doesn't make working it with 96000 Hz files.

   
  So for me, now it seems, that it is installation problem of audio-gd control panel, that don't put there functions for controlling sample rates, so it left set to 48000hz / 16-bit by default, and it is unable to change it.


----------



## Allek

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *PeterCraig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Firmware #4 showed improvement in detail, separation, and tighter bass which all point towards less jitter and a more bit-perfect feed.  BUT I also experienced more ear fatigue and high frequencies were harsh at higher volumes.  Less jitter, more ear fatigue?!?  These things didn’t add up for me.


 
*Peter*, thank you for the feedback with the issue resolved. I had the same impressions about firmware #4: everything sounds better than at firmware #3 except for harsh highs resulted in ear fatigue.
   
  In my case, the harsh emphasized highs were completely turned into detailed, delicate, clear and distinctive highs when changed foobar 2K software player with Cplay player which was advised by *turokrocks*. Moreover, the Cplay not only resolved the highs issue and highlighted all improvements and advantages of the firmware #4, it also lifted up the whole sound picture on a higher stage, making it more clear and natural.
  So, in addition to the "grounding" method of resolving the problem, I'd suggest to try also the Cplay if you are using foobar as a software player in you setup.
   
  Despite its wonderful sound, Cplay is not very convenient for navigation and has poor functionality as compared to foobar. Besides, I could not make it to work with VIA ASIO driver, I admit I should dig it more for it. Now I am trying another free SW player called "Album player" or "Aplay". It has much more extended functionality and the same clean sound as Cplay or even better, I've not decided yet.
   
  In the internet, the two SW players called "Album player" can be found: one "album player" is commercial (http://www.albumplayer.com/download.htm) - *this one is not I am talking about.* And the other "album player" is free (developed by a russian programmer) - that's the very Aplayer I am using (http://albumplayer.ru/). Unfortunately, the interface is in Russian language but the developer mentioned he had prepared an English version of the player as well, I just need some time to find appropriate link.
  The player does not require installation procedure, it is started right from the downloaded folder by clicking exe-file.
   
  Anyway, the firmware #4 showed better sound compared to #3 if cooked correctly 
   
  I wish you a happy New Year and lot of good music to enjoy!
   
  UPD: Ok, as to English version of the Aplayer, the interface language can be set to English by the following operation: in the downloaded folder "APlayer" find the file "aplayer.ini', open it in the notepad and then change the line "English=0" to the "English=1". Then save the file. That's it. Nevertheless, there is a link to English version of the player including readme in English. I'll provide the link once I've found it. The player is really worth try it.


----------



## turokrocks

@ ALLEK, did Aplayer detect Via's asio? or you are using asio4all?
  And a Happy new year to you.


----------



## Allek

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> @ ALLEK, did Aplayer detect Via's asio? or you are using asio4all?
> And a Happy new year to you.


 
   


 Yes, it did!  By this moment I've got an idea about the Aplayer functionality, yet testing it though.
  Ok, let me tell about its functionality in general.
   
  1.Interface
  -This is album oriented player, it's dedicated to play albums. Multiple albums can be downloaded and then chosen for playback. Not a single track download is possible,however, you can choose separate tracks to play within an album chosen for the playback.
  - It provides track timebar for navigation within the length of the track being played.
  - It provides play, stop, pause, fast forward, back forward, next/previous track selection.
   
  2. Input/Output
  -It provides support of wasapi and asio output plugins (plugins come with player)
  - It provides NULL output option for direct output using external driver. In my case I use VIA ASIO from audio-gd under NULL output option. It means that no output plugins are used but the DAC asio driver (VIA ASIO). Developer says that this option gives the best quality of the playback.
   
  3. Formats
  -It supports all lossless formats: wav, flac, ape, mp4
  -It supports DVD-A ISO
  -It supports SACD formats (dff) with convertion to PCM. As to SACD dff, I cannot make work it properly, when switching to the next track, player stops working. But I think I need to dig it deeper to resolve the problem. DVD-A ISO works with no problems.
  -It supports Hi-Res audio flac files with no problems detected.



   
  UPD: Sorry for wrong information: there is no fast forward and rewind options in the player, just navigation within the track using timebar.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





allek said:


> Yes, it did!  By this moment I've got an idea about the Aplayer functionality, yet testing it though.
> Ok, let me tell about its functionality in general.
> 
> 1.Interface
> ...


 
  Thanks for the headsup, now will need a comparison between it and Cplay and which you preferred?
  Gapless mode!!! Now I am interested.


----------



## Allek

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Thanks for the headsup, now will need a comparison between it and Cplay and which you preferred?
> Gapless mode!!! Now I am interested.


 

 Well, actually, I could not catch a difference in sound between Cplay and Aplayer so far. Probably, my speakers (AE Neo One) will not allow to hear the difference.
  I've read reviews (on russian-speaking forums) from some people which believe that CPlay sounds a little bit harsher on highs unlike Aplayer but I cannot buy it as I cannot hear any difference on my setup.
  I think that the difference, if it exists, is negligible as both players use the same design philosophy which provides "direct output of sound stream from sound format decoder into output device" unlike players like foobar. So I'm staying on Aplayer so far as I can't find a difference in sound and Aplayer gives extended functionality compared to Cplay.


----------



## turokrocks

..


----------



## Warrax

I've tried Cplay too, and I must admit, that I have feeling, it has better sound in some aspects than Foobar. I'm not sucessful too to run it with VIA DirectKS ASIO format, so need to use ASIO4all, but even with ASIO4all, it sounds suprisingly good.
  I'm using only basic configuration of CPlay, maybe when someone will tune it a little bit more (and same those Windows functions mentioned before), the sound will be even better.
  But right now, I am unable to play with CPlay:
  -Monkey Audio or CD format (only wav, cue or flac)
  -Anything higher than 44100 Hz. Asio4all works with foobar with any sample rate, but with CPlay, only with 44100.
  -I don't see there option to make even playlists, and many usefull features, which is anoying for enjoyable listening.
   
  So, it seems, I give a try to APlayer too, maybe it will be good gold journey between foobar and CPlay.
   
  Btw, I am curious, which from this really long list of optimization of Windows are most worth to make, to improve sound quality:
  http://www.cicsmemoryplayer.com/index.php?n=CMP.07Optimisations
   
  The best would be really to have notebook specially made only for running music files, but in reality, one is using same computer for anything, so I was thinking about copy of Windows, that would be made only for playing music files, would be good compromise.


----------



## HeatFan12

Since various players are being discussed, don't know if you guys have tried uLilith (Lilith).  Another no frills, just sound player.  Give it a whirl if you haven't.  Curious on impressions.
   
  Don't remember if I posted these in this thread or in the 15.1 thread-


----------



## hfsub

allek said:


> 2. Input/Output
> -It provides support of wasapi and asio output plugins (plugins come with player)
> - It provides NULL output option for direct output using external driver. In my case I use VIA ASIO from audio-gd under NULL output option. It means that no output plugins are used but the DAC asio driver (VIA ASIO). Developer says that this option gives the best quality of the playback.


  Thanks for the great player. It indeed plays very well! 
 I managed to use VIA ASIO under ASIO output format only. How do I try out Null output? I cannot configure anything under Null output and it cannot play with Null output either.


----------



## hfsub

Figured it out how to use Null output. Use the plugin dll under the EXTRA folder. After replacing the dlls, go into File formats, then WAV settings, choose an appropriate ASIO driver. I have not listened to it. Only tried that on a working computer with no DAC and headphones. I don't know if it works with WAV only.


----------



## hfsub

Regarding null output, I can confirm that once I set WAV settings of Files formats, it will work for flac, ape, cue.


----------



## koonyue

Guys,
   
  After such a long time, finally someone understand the beauty of cPlay !
   
  I have a LONG conversation with KingWa try to deal with the problem of VIA ASIO under cPlay, seems no one care about cPlay and of course, KingWa can't help either.
   
  I am a firm believer of cPlay (now switch to Linux), it is such a pity we cannot make VIA ASIO work under cPlay, ASIO4ALL is "nothing" compare to a real ASIO driver, at least under cPlay.
   
  To KingWa, please, try give cPlay a look and make VIA ASIO work under it, Foobar is not really up to the standard compare to cPlay.
   
  To others, from cPlay website, there have a lots of tweaks you can carry out, from my exp, the most important are the following:
   
  1. CMP, it is a Windows shell, to make it easy to understand, you are "booting" into CMP, rather than Windows. Once into CMP, the layout is not like anything in Windows, you don't have taskbar, start button, recycle bin etc ... it do a single job only, play music !
   
  2. minlogon, once you did it, the Windows login process will slim into minimal, e.g. all domain login, password management are gone, by doing this, you can at least gaining 20% sound quality upgrade, a must do
   
  btw, cPlay work with single WAV/Flac file, or CUE sheet only, a CUE sheet is just a basic text file which contain a list of WAV/Flac to play along, like an album
   
  Thanks


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





koonyue said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Kingwa, I have decided to get the NFB-27 but I only use cPlay to play my music, and since the USB asio driver is not compatible with cplay (Strangely all my other dacs with their asio driver worked flawlessly with cplay), I will have to forgo the Audio-gd for now , at least until they fix the asio driver!! Any comments?


----------



## Eryk

[size=medium]Hi Kingwa,[/size]
   
  [size=medium]reading about usb audio standard I think I know now where lies a problem with firmware #4.[/size]
   
  [size=medium]Here for example is not too technical explanation about usb audio:[/size]
  [size=medium]  http://www.edn.com/design/consumer/4376143/Fundamentals-of-USB-Audio?page=2[/size]
  [size=medium]and you can read that feedback format should be 16.16.[/size]
   
  [size=medium]This lead me to usb 2.0 specification and in point 5.12.4.2 you have:[/size]
  [size=medium]“For high-speed endpoints, the value shall be encoded in an unsigned 12.13 format which fits into four bytes.[/size]
  [size=medium] The value shall be aligned into these four bytes so that the binary point is located between the second and[/size]
  [size=medium] the third byte so that it has a 16.16 format.”[/size]
   
  [size=medium]Firmware #4 uses 14.18 feedback format. This must lead to incorrect calculation of momentary frequency,[/size]
  [size=medium]when to send next portion of data. This is why Linux try to send 44.1kHz audio stream with frequency of  48kHz.[/size]
  [size=medium]And this must cause buffer overflow in DAC.[/size]
   
  [size=medium]Can someone check firmware #4 under Mac OS? Mac should expect standard 16.16 format too. [/size]
   
  [size=medium]Kingwa could you prepare firmware #5 with standard implementation of usb audio with 16.16 feedback format?[/size]
  [size=medium]Then we will be able to test it.[/size]


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





eryk said:


> [size=medium]Hi Kingwa,[/size]
> 
> [size=medium]reading about usb audio standard I think I know now where lies a problem with firmware #4.[/size]
> 
> ...


 
  I'd be willing to test it. How do I update from firmware #3 to #4 on my MAC?


----------



## hfsub

koonyue said:


> I am a firm believer of cPlay (now switch to Linux), it is such a pity we cannot make VIA ASIO work under cPlay, ASIO4ALL is "nothing" compare to a real ASIO driver, at least under cPlay.



 
 I tried last night, cPlay (also downloaded and installed last night) works with VIA DirectKS ASIO (firmware #4, driver 1.22, Win7 HomePrem 64). I have only tried 44.1/16. It played well.


----------



## FredG

Quote: 





hfsub said:


> I tried last night, cPlay (also downloaded and installed last night) works with VIA DirectKS ASIO (firmware #4, driver 1.22, Win7 HomePrem 64). I have only tried 44.1/16. It played well.


 
   
  Not for me : "No valid ASIO drivers found!" when starting cPlay...
   
  Firmware #4, driver 1.22, Win7 HomePrem 64


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> I'd be willing to test it. How do I update from firmware #3 to #4 on my MAC?


 
  Have directions and will be updating over the weekend. Will post after wards.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





hfsub said:


> I tried last night, cPlay (also downloaded and installed last night) works with VIA DirectKS ASIO (firmware #4, driver 1.22, Win7 HomePrem 64). I have only tried 44.1/16. It played well.


 
  Not that I don't believe you, but I appreciate a screen capture for the program showing the asio with cplay, as NFB-27 ($1480) stands to be thrown if this does not work!!!


----------



## Warrax

Quote: 





hfsub said:


> Figured it out how to use Null output. Use the plugin dll under the EXTRA folder. After replacing the dlls, go into File formats, then WAV settings, choose an appropriate ASIO driver. I have not listened to it. Only tried that on a working computer with no DAC and headphones. I don't know if it works with WAV only.


 
  Hello, I've tried to use Null output, but without a success. Under Output mode, I select Null output, but when I press Settings button, nothing happens.
  I've checked add_plugin folder under Extra, but there are just additional outputs, so to Null output, there is no change.
  I wonder, how exactly to make Null output to work.


----------



## Warrax

I've tried to use CMP with CPlay, but no way... it's too complicated. I run it, and I'm completly lost what to do. Isnt there some easy guide how to work with it? (best would be video). The main key is to keep it safe, so after using it, Windows would normaly boot.
  Thank you.


----------



## hfsub

Quote: 





warrax said:


> Hello, I've tried to use Null output, but without a success. Under Output mode, I select Null output, but when I press Settings button, nothing happens.
> I've checked add_plugin folder under Extra, but there are just additional outputs, so to Null output, there is no change.
> I wonder, how exactly to make Null output to work.


 

 Hi Warrax, first you do not touch the existing aplayer but make another directory of aplayer and play with Null output work. Because some dll files will be replaced, it is more flexible to run in parallel.
  1. Make duplicate of the existing aplayer directory, eg, c:\aplayer_null\.
  2. Extract the zip under EXTRAS directory, in_out_asio.zip, in order to use VIA KS ASIO driver with Null output. The zip should be extracted into the c:\aplayer_null\ directory to replace any existing dll's.
  3. Then you start in aplayer.exe in the c:\aplayer_null, configure output to Null output, then configure File formats. Initially all the lines are selected. Select WAV and click settings. Select VIA KS ASIO and configure other settings. Then click OK. When you are back in the File formats window, click Select All and then OK.
   
  Then you are good to go.
   
  In addition, settings you set in WAV will apply to others formats, ape, flac, cue, etc.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





hfsub said:


> Hi Warrax, first you do not touch the existing aplayer but make another directory of aplayer and play with Null output work. Because some dll files will be replaced, it is more flexible to run in parallel.
> 1. Make duplicate of the existing aplayer directory, eg, c:\aplayer_null\.
> 2. Extract the zip under EXTRAS directory, in_out_asio.zip, in order to use VIA KS ASIO driver with Null output. The zip should be extracted into the c:\aplayer_null\ directory to replace any existing dll's.
> 3. Then you start in aplayer.exe in the c:\aplayer_null, configure output to Null output, then configure File formats. Initially all the lines are selected. Select WAV and click settings. Select VIA KS ASIO and configure other settings. Then click OK. When you are back in the File formats window, click Select All and then OK.
> ...


 
  WOW, I got lost on #2, it's great using a MAC


----------



## Eryk

[size=small]More news about firmware #4 and Linux.[/size]
   
  [size=small]I installed slacko puppy version 5.3.3.[/size]
   
  [size=small]DAC works correct under it. So I back to my Squeezebox[/size]
  [size=small]and problem seems to be with player jive_alsa used by Squeezebox.[/size]
  [size=small]I've tried to play wav file using standard aplay player and sound was OK:[/size]
  [size=small]  aplay -Dplughw:1,0 piano2.wav

 I have installed USB as second audio device and default is first device (optical[/size]
  [size=small]output) this is [/size][size=small]why I have to set 1 (second device), 0 (first subdevice) as parameter.[/size]
   
  [size=small]For those who want to try Linux below is [/size][size=small]instruction how to make this fast:[/size]
   
  [size=small]There is program that allows to install Linux on USB stick. You can install few[/size]
  [size=small]distributions on one stick.[/size]
  [size=small][size=small]  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/[/size][/size]
   
  [size=small]After inserting USB stick (you don't have to worry about data on it if you have fat32 on it, tested)
 and running this yumi I've selected 'slacko puppy' distribution. I've found that this distribution is[/size]
  [size=small]small and is modern too. Using iso check box you will be redirected to proper iso file download.[/size]
  [size=small]You have to save iso file and after download select it in yumi. After clicking 'create' you have[/size]
  [size=small]bootable usb stick with Linux.[/size]
   
  [size=small]After booting this puppy if you are clicking on flac file it's automatically run Pmusic program and[/size]
  [size=small]starts to play. If the sound is from internall speaker you have to set USB DAC - click on[/size]
  [size=small] start menu -> setup -> ALSA sound wizard -> Three: multiple sound cards.[/size]
  [size=small]For me change worked without reboot. If you want to make some tests and you don't have[/size]
  [size=small]a flac on your drives you can try following command:[/size]
  [size=small]  mplayer http://radio.cesnet.cz:8000/cro-d-dur.flac -ao alsa[/size]


----------



## Murder Mike

I'm thinking about ordering one of these. Is it worth it to get the TCXO upgrades? I've read that the ES9018 already handles jitter very well.


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

well skimming through the thread, i only find talk of firmwares and the dac... what about the amp section?? how is the sound signature and quality like?? it is certainly quite powerful and i would love to know how is the sound in regards to that....


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





murder mike said:


> I'm thinking about ordering one of these. Is it worth it to get the TCXO upgrades? I've read that the ES9018 already handles jitter very well.


 
  YES.....for the price it cannot hurt.


----------



## pelayostyle

You know, I really wanted to get this DAC/Amp combo as an upgrade to my ODAC but it seems like the everyone is having issues with the stupid drivers. Maybe once they have things sorted out Ill consider it. Good luck to you guys having to deal with these problems.


----------



## HeatFan12

pelayostyle said:


> You know, I really wanted to get this DAC/Amp combo as an upgrade to my ODAC but it seems like the everyone is having issues with the stupid drivers. Maybe once they have things sorted out Ill consider it. Good luck to you guys having to deal with these problems.




I hear ya. I'm still on original V1 drivers with no problems whatsoever. Never had an urge to upgrade. Sounding great with W8.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





pelayostyle said:


> You know, I really wanted to get this DAC/Amp combo as an upgrade to my ODAC but it seems like the everyone is having issues with the stupid drivers. Maybe once they have things sorted out Ill consider it. Good luck to you guys having to deal with these problems.


 
  No problems here...once you MAC you never go BACK


----------



## Solitary1

Yup. NO problems.


----------



## Solitary1

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> No problems here...once you MAC you never go BACK


 
  Yup. NO problems.


----------



## Murder Mike

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> YES.....for the price it cannot hurt.


 
   
  That didn't really answer my question, but thanks. I ordered one with both modules upgraded. It's only money, right?


----------



## Saraguie

Quote:



saraguie said:


> YES.....for the price it cannot hurt.


 
  Quote: 





murder mike said:


> That didn't really answer my question, but thanks. I ordered one with both modules upgraded. It's only money, right?


 
  I do not think anyone ordered without and then upgraded to be able to give a hands-on opinion. IMO you did the right thing, mine has both upgraded.


----------



## dannie01

Does anyone try the ref5.32 with latest firmware in JRiver? 
   
  Any input would be highly appreciated.
   
  Thanks


----------



## Murder Mike

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Quote:
> I do not think anyone ordered without and then upgraded to be able to give a hands-on opinion. IMO you did the right thing, mine has both upgraded.


 
   

 True enough.


----------



## JTK00

One big question
   
  Has any one successfully install the driver for NFB11.32 on Win 8 yet?
   
  I've tried like 20+ times, and come to a dead end.
   
  It seems after fresh install/reinstall the driver, win 8 recognizes it. I know this, because when I check it windows 8 reports it is either audio-gd 201D for firmware #1 or 202D for firmware #3.
   
  and just when you click exclamation mark, the device become unknown device, you have to contact the manufacture blah blah blah...
   
  This is way too frustrating.
   
  The NFB11.32 works fine under win 7 or iMac with Mountain Lion. WIN8 sucks big time!
  (I bought this new laptop and it comes with win 8, if I want to downgrade to win 7, I have to pay another 100 bucks, abs. unbelievable!!!)
   
  Can any 1 point me to the right direction?
   
  Many thanks!


----------



## kwatch

Quote: 





jtk00 said:


> One big question
> 
> Has any one successfully install the driver for NFB11.32 on Win 8 yet?
> 
> ...


 
  That's not a good news.  I just placed an order two days ago, and I recently upgraded to Win 8 Professional.


----------



## HeatFan12

I have been using it with W8 for a while and works perfectly. I purchased the 11.32 right when it came out. Don't know about the twelve driver revisions that have come out since then though.

Now, my 15.1 (TE8802) does not like W8.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTK00

how exactly did you install the driver?
   
  plz...


----------



## HeatFan12

Not home at the moment but look through the first few posts and pages in this thread. There is info and screen shots.
I am still using v1 drivers (original) and have not updated. 
With all the revisions it gets a bit confusing. I believe there was also a 'flash' update as well. 
For the original drivers it was just download and install while powered on then reboot. I have used it with various OSs with the same drivers until I settled with it and W8.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giedrys

Slightly OT: does he (Kingwa) have any plans to make DSD DAC/Amp anytime soon?


----------



## kwatch

is there any amp noise you can hear?


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





giedrys said:


> Slightly OT: does he (Kingwa) have any plans to make DSD DAC/Amp anytime soon?


 
  What does DSD stand for?


----------



## kwatch

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> What does DSD stand for?


 
   
  Direct Stream Digital.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Stream_Digital


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

okay i just got my audio-gb 11.32... i am using it on windows 8 and the drivers 1.22 which downloaded from audio-gd site... the amp portion is not that loud... my fiio e9 on low gain is louder than the 11.32 on high gain even though i think the amp portion for the 11.32 is about twice as powerful than the fiio... so what is the solution?? or that the warm nature of the 11.32 just makes it seem less loud at full volume? according to the audio-gd site, with asiio there is a sound drop off... i increased the buffer rate to 8192 and the sound volume did increase a bit but i am still confused that why is the fiio e9 louder than an amp twice the power... confuusssiiinnng. Tried it both with he500 and hd650 and fiio e9 is louder on low gain than 11.32 on high gain. Do i need to open something up or what??


----------



## xnor

Where did you read that with ASIO there's a loss in volume? ASIO is supposed to not alter the audio samples in any way.
   
  The specs indeed suggest that it's (much) more powerful than the E9, but maybe the specs are wrong?


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

well that asio sound drop off was due to performance issues of old computers according to the audio-gd site's install guide... and as far as power is concerned, i think gain is different than pure power according to some people in another thread i was posting...


----------



## xnor

The specs say headphone output: 10 Vrms, so P = V*V/R = 10*10/600 = 166 mW into 600 ohms. The specs say 150 mW into 600 ohms, so about 9.5 Vrms which is close enough.
   
  The E9 can deliver about 7 Vrms into 600 ohms at 1% THD+N (audio-gd doesn't specify THD+N).
   
  If the E9 is louder then the specs must be off quite a bit. Btw, do you happen to know the output level of the source you used with the E9? And you used the high gain setting I guess?


----------



## kwatch

kwatch said:


> That's not a good news.  I just placed an order two days ago, and I recently upgraded to Win 8 Professional.



I received mine today and was able to install the driver on win 8 without an issue.


----------



## Jlav

I thought I would share my experiences with Audio gd thus far.

The box arrived much sooner than I thought. I was pleasantly surprised.

When I opened the box, it was missing the promised USB cable, and the power cable was from an incorrect region.

I found an old power cable of mine and decided to fire her up using the toslink input through my musiland transport. It didn't work.

I switched gears and plugged it in using USB. A driver automatically installed. I started listening, it sounds great.

I then tried to install the driver control panel. The driver failed to install.

I decided to make some issues known to Kingwa. He said he'd ship a new power cable. I didn't bother mentioning the missing USB cable. I also didn't mention my driver issues. I was hoping to resolve the incompatibility with the musiland transport because I enjoy the driver interface. 

After a protracted and confusing exchange of emails I finally found out that musiland products only work with audio gd products at 96khz or lower. 

I wish I had known this information sooner, hopefully this will help someone make a decision


----------



## Jlav

I thought I would share my experiences with Audio gd thus far.

The box arrived much sooner than I thought. I was pleasantly surprised.

When I opened the box, it was missing the promised USB cable, and the power cable was from an incorrect region.

I found an old power cable of mine and decided to fire her up using the toslink input through my musiland transport. It didn't work.

I switched gears and plugged it in using USB. A driver automatically installed. I started listening, it sounds great.

I then tried to install the driver control panel. The driver failed to install.

I decided to make some issues known to Kingwa. He said he'd ship a new power cable. I didn't bother mentioning the missing USB cable. I also didn't mention my driver issues. I was hoping to resolve the incompatibility with the musiland transport because I enjoy the driver interface. 

After a protracted and confusing exchange of emails I finally found out that musiland products only work with audio gd products at 96khz or lower. 

I wish I had known this information sooner, hopefully this will help someone make a decision


----------



## HeatFan12

What Musiland product do you have Jlav?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlav

Monitor01 USD


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





jlav said:


> Monitor01 USD


 
   
  I had the 01USD.  The 01USD does max 24/96, so the 11.32 will only go by what it is fed.  Nothing to do with A-GD.  Any other dac will output max 24/96 if the 01USD is connected to it.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## Jlav

This has not been my experience.

www.musiland.com.cn/index.php/Product/show/id/143

I was using 192khz with my fiio D03k


----------



## HeatFan12

Ok.  What was your experience?  The 01USD is a usb to spdif converter.  Let's say you input usb from 01USD and output optical or coax to the 11.32 (you connect pc to 01USD to usb input and you output to 11.32 via optical or coax).  The 01USD's max input is 24/96. The 11.32's max input is 32/384 FROM usb.  What happens when you connect 11.32 to pc without 01USD?


----------



## Jlav

The monitor 01 USD outputs at 24 196. I have not used the 11.32 USB input extensively. Like I said earlier, I couldn't properly install the driver and switched back to the toslink input.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





jlav said:


> The monitor 01 USD outputs at 24 196. I have not used the 11.32 USB input extensively. Like I said earlier, I couldn't properly install the driver and switched back to the toslink input.


 
   
  Good deal J.  I was wondering why you were using a converter with the 11.32.


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





xnor said:


> The specs say headphone output: 10 Vrms, so P = V*V/R = 10*10/600 = 166 mW into 600 ohms. The specs say 150 mW into 600 ohms, so about 9.5 Vrms which is close enough.
> 
> The E9 can deliver about 7 Vrms into 600 ohms at 1% THD+N (audio-gd doesn't specify THD+N).
> 
> If the E9 is louder then the specs must be off quite a bit. Btw, do you happen to know the output level of the source you used with the E9? And you used the high gain setting I guess?


 

 i always use e9 on low gain as it sounds better... and i also noticed that the audio for other windows operation is higher than in foobar... i think of this is not a power issue but some sort of asio issue


----------



## Plux

Hello folks,
   
  I had the NFB 11.32 for a few days and perceive it as very harsh on the treble.
  Have any of you experienced the same problem?
   
   
  I'm using it together with the hifiman he-500, a headphone which haven't been harsh sounding with other dac/amps I have tested.
   
  I'm wondering if it can be a burn in related issue? It's been playing for maybe 30 hours or so.


----------



## Jlav

From my experience, my amp opened up after about 24 hours burn in.  Whether that was psychological or not, I don't know.  I never noticed particularly harsh treble myself.  But I was using 880's.


----------



## Plux

Ok, perhaps the he-500s and the nfb 11.32 simply doesn't fit together. Or rather, my ears doesn't fit very well with that combo.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





plux said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I had the NFB 11.32 for a few days and perceive it as very harsh on the treble.
> Have any of you experienced the same problem?
> ...


 
   
  How are you connecting the 11.32?  I tried the HE-500s with the NFB-11.32 & NFB-16 and the highs were smooth.


----------



## Plux

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> How are you connecting the 11.32?  I tried the HE-500s with the NFB-11.32 & NFB-16 and the highs were smooth.


 

 Via usb, with the supplied cable. Driver settings on 32 bit /192K


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





plux said:


> Via usb, with the supplied cable. Driver settings on 32 bit /192K


 
  Are your music files recorded at 192k? With my MAC playing iTunes the music did not sound right when I had it set like this.


----------



## HeatFan12

That's what I was thinking as well S....Always output to your native file.


----------



## Plux

I did change the settings to 44,1K/32 bit and then to 44,1k/16 bit. Unfortunately, not much of an improvement either way
   
  Thanks for the advice anyway^^
   
  I'll guess I just let it play up to a hundred hours and hope a divine intervention by the holy spirit of burn in.


----------



## HeatFan12

That is weird Plux.  The A-GD gear I have tried with the HE-500s all spank them well with everything smooth as butter (NFB-10.2 as well).  You are using the supplied usb cable?  I remember in the 15.1 thread the supplied cable has to be pushed in tightly for a good connection (on the dac side).


----------



## Plux

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> That is weird Plux.  The A-GD gear I have tried with the HE-500s all spank them well with everything smooth as butter (NFB-10.2 as well).  You are using the supplied usb cable?  I remember in the 15.1 thread the supplied cable has to be pushed in tightly for a good connection (on the dac side).


 
  Hmm, the cable seems to be working just fine and it's properly inserted in both ends. Though the cable itself appears to be of inferior quality, I'm quite sure it isn't the cause of my problem.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





plux said:


> Hmm, the cable seems to be working just fine and it's properly inserted in both ends. Though the cable itself appears to be of inferior quality, I'm quite sure it isn't the cause of my problem.


 
  Have you written to Kingwa to ask if perhaps there is a problem hardware wise? The 11.32 performs well with both sensitive IEMs and more than adequate with LCD3. Not harsh at all. With the LCD3s I can turn the volume up to almost 1/2 way on the pot with high gain and its really sweet.


----------



## Saraguie

^^   ^^
   
  BTW, I' use both USB and TOSLINK. The USB cable was almost $100 and the Toslink $20 at Radio Shack and I swear I see the same one on Amazon for 6.99 LOL


----------



## Plux

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Have you written to Kingwa to ask if perhaps there is a problem hardware wise? The 11.32 performs well with both sensitive IEMs and more than adequate with LCD3. Not harsh at all. With the LCD3s I can turn the volume up to almost 1/2 way on the pot with high gain and its really sweet.


 
   
  No, I haven't done that. Maybe I should if the sound doesn't improve.
   
  Quote: 





saraguie said:


> ^^   ^^
> 
> BTW, I' use both USB and TOSLINK. The USB cable was almost $100 and the Toslink $20 at Radio Shack and I swear I see the same one on Amazon for 6.99 LOL


 
   
  Haha, Those Amazon prices always gives you the feeling you have been ripped off.^^ What $100 usb cable do you use, BTW?


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





plux said:


> Haha, Those Amazon prices always gives you the feeling you have been ripped off.^^ What $100 usb cable do you use, BTW?


 
Furutech Formula 2 USB


----------



## Kingwa

Quote: 





h4mm3r 0f th0r said:


> okay i just got my audio-gb 11.32... i am using it on windows 8 and the drivers 1.22 which downloaded from audio-gd site... the amp portion is not that loud... my fiio e9 on low gain is louder than the 11.32 on high gain even though i think the amp portion for the 11.32 is about twice as powerful than the fiio... so what is the solution?? or that the warm nature of the 11.32 just makes it seem less loud at full volume? according to the audio-gd site, with asiio there is a sound drop off... i increased the buffer rate to 8192 and the sound volume did increase a bit but i am still confused that why is the fiio e9 louder than an amp twice the power... confuusssiiinnng. Tried it both with he500 and hd650 and fiio e9 is louder on low gain than 11.32 on high gain. Do i need to open something up or what??


 
  The NFB11.32 is applied the ALPS exponential volume pots, compare to the normal linear volume ports, the exponential ports had around 4% output while the volume is on 12 o'clock, but the linear port have 25% output on 12 o'clock.
  Maybe this is the different?


----------



## xnor

Quote: 





kingwa said:


> The NFB11.32 is applied the ALPS exponential volume pots, compare to the normal linear volume ports, the exponential ports had around 4% output while the volume is on 12 o'clock, but the linear port have 25% output on 12 o'clock.
> Maybe this is the different?


 
  I would be suprised if the E9 used a linear volume control. 15A seems to be the default taper for headphone amps.


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





kingwa said:


> The NFB11.32 is applied the ALPS exponential volume pots, compare to the normal linear volume ports, the exponential ports had around 4% output while the volume is on 12 o'clock, but the linear port have 25% output on 12 o'clock.
> Maybe this is the different?


 

 i actually max the volume out on both amps to test the difference, not on any other volume pot position. Doing so, the e9 is simply louder even on low gain than the 11.32 on high gain. I just need a confirmation from anyone else who has an e9 that this is also the case with them, so that my mind it at ease although it is loud enough for me well below the max volume for 11.32. For a layman/noob like me, louder volume= more power so that is why i am a little confused over here as 11.32 should be twice as loud.


----------



## Solitary1

All can say is "natural". Maybe the best under-$500 DAC/Headphone amp that I've heard. This a steal for $340. Take a while to break-in, after that pure bliss. More than neutral, like said, "natural".


----------



## Kingwa

Quote: 





h4mm3r 0f th0r said:


> i actually max the volume out on both amps to test the difference, not on any other volume pot position. Doing so, the e9 is simply louder even on low gain than the 11.32 on high gain. I just need a confirmation from anyone else who has an e9 that this is also the case with them, so that my mind it at ease although it is loud enough for me well below the max volume for 11.32. For a layman/noob like me, louder volume= more power so that is why i am a little confused over here as 11.32 should be twice as loud.


 
  For the 100DB or higher sensivity headphone the NFB11.32 can't turn to max volume, this is cause the headphone too loud and can't hear by ears.
  If turn to max volume still not very loud, please check the volume control in the computer if have turn to max, include the driver panel, Windows audio panel, media player volume .


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





solitary1 said:


> All can say is "natural". Maybe the best under-$500 DAC/Headphone amp that I've heard. This a steal for $340. Take a while to break-in, after that pure bliss. More than neutral, like said, "natural".


 
   
   





   
  All this driver talk is fascinating but how about some pics of the 11.32...What do you plug her into?  Do you use her as a pre-amp?  A tube amp perhaps, plugged into her for the cold nights for a little warmth...lol (75-80 degrees year round down here), but I love the tubes.........I recently organized my office listening table and gave the 11.32 a little tube love....Incredible sound...
   
  A wonderful sounding device indeed...
   
  Pic I posted in another thread while I was getting the table ready...(W8 laptop--> 11.32--> MPX3 SLAM (2x Sylvania 6SN7GTB & 1x Westinghouse 6GU7)
   
  Cheers!!!


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





kingwa said:


> For the 100DB or higher sensivity headphone the NFB11.32 can't turn to max volume, this is cause the headphone too loud and can't hear by ears.
> If turn to max volume still not very loud, please check the volume control in the computer if have turn to max, include the driver panel, Windows audio panel, media player volume .


 

 everything is at full... actually i have noticed that media players like foobar sound lower and some others like potplayer or vlc sound twice as loud... anyhow i am now satisfied with the volume level....


----------



## steveting99

Quote: 





h4mm3r 0f th0r said:


> i actually max the volume out on both amps to test the difference, not on any other volume pot position. Doing so, the e9 is simply louder even on low gain than the 11.32 on high gain. I just need a confirmation from anyone else who has an e9 that this is also the case with them, so that my mind it at ease although it is loud enough for me well below the max volume for 11.32. For a layman/noob like me, louder volume= more power so that is why i am a little confused over here as 11.32 should be twice as loud.


 
   
  Try level matching with pink noise for the E9 and 11.32 before listening any of your favorite music. A cheap Radio Shack sound meter would do.
   
  I did this to compare between the Compass 2 and the HA-INFO DA1. It's a objective way tell the difference.
   
  Steve


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





steveting99 said:


> Try level matching with pink noise for the E9 and 11.32 before listening any of your favorite music. A cheap Radio Shack sound meter would do.
> 
> I did this to compare between the Compass 2 and the HA-INFO DA1. It's a objective way tell the difference.
> 
> Steve


 

 I don't need to now as with fiio e9 the sound distorts a lot with high vloumes and the treble is unbearble while with 11.32 the sound is crisp clear and simply beautiful. The he500 responds better to more power so that just shows me that it indeed is more powerful, while the e9 has some cheap gain method or something and the sound is pretty much horrible when i try and listen to higher volumes.


----------



## kwatch

Did anybody try 11.32 with Senn HD 600?


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





kwatch said:


> Did anybody try 11.32 with Senn HD 600?


 

 i have tried it with the hd650


----------



## Solitary1

Quote: 





h4mm3r 0f th0r said:


> i have tried it with the hd650


 
  Works fine on 650, takes a while for burn-in.


----------



## Warrax

Quote: 





kwatch said:


> Did anybody try 11.32 with Senn HD 600?


 
   
  Yep, I have this combination. The sound signatures of these two doesn't fit well, as NFB11.32 needs bright headphones to shine.
  NFB11.32 tries to deliver crystal clear highs, while HD600/650 blocks it with that veil of darkness signature. I can often hear, that these two are struggling with each other. If HD600 would be bright headphones, than it would be almost perfect combination. I like HD600 much more with more warm DAC, like NFB12. If you only hear sound effects and instruments alone, than it is not bad, the quality is very high, but in music, those two sound signatures collide.
   
  There is also more issues, like too much instrument separation, which leading to lack musicality (NFB12 had very nice musicality aspect with HD600), you just hear instrumets all around with very good quality and level of detail, but they are not connected into music... it's separated, while music is about connection. Also, as I've said earlier, highs are partialy killed by HD600... but they are stil sometimes disturbing...it is leading into disconnection of music, because they gain too much attraction, over rest of sounds. For example, bright headphones SR850, have much nicer sound signature with NFB11.32, because those signatures supports each other... but of course, quality of details is lower, because SR850 are worse headphones than HD600, but enjoyment of music is better (it will pump more passion, emotions and joy into you). It's not only about brightness, SR850 have also more forward sound etc...
   
  I would like to hear this DAC with SRH1440... that is good candidate, but I would need to hear it, to confirm it 100%.
  If I would buy some DAC to HD600, I would go rather for NFB15.1.


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





warrax said:


> Yep, I have this combination. The sound signatures of these two doesn't fit well, as NFB11.32 needs bright headphones to shine.
> NFB11.32 tries to deliver crystal clear highs, while HD600/650 blocks it with that veil of darkness signature. I can often hear, that these two are struggling with each other. If HD600 would be bright headphones, than it would be almost perfect combination. I like HD600 much more with more warm DAC, like NFB12. If you only hear sound effects and instruments alone, than it is not bad, the quality is very high, but in music, those two sound signatures collide.
> 
> There is also more issues, like too much instrument separation, which leading to lack musicality (NFB12 had very nice musicality aspect with HD600), you just hear instrumets all around with very good quality and level of detail, but they are not connected into music... it's separated, while music is about connection. Also, as I've said earlier, highs are partialy killed by HD600... but they are stil sometimes disturbing...it is leading into disconnection of music, because they gain too much attraction, over rest of sounds. For example, bright headphones SR850, have much nicer sound signature with NFB11.32, because those signatures supports each other... but of course, quality of details is lower, because SR850 are worse headphones than HD600, but enjoyment of music is better (it will pump more passion, emotions and joy into you). It's not only about brightness, SR850 have also more forward sound etc...
> ...


 
   
  I have the opposite impression actually... the 11.32 may not shine with it but that does not mean that the hd650(in my case) do not shine with this amp/dac. Both the hd600 and hd650 are laid back(hd650 being more rolled off in the highs) and would benefit from a brighter amplifier which brings out the highs just a little bit more. People tend to pair the senns with brighter amps/dacs to get rid of the laid back signature. the other headphones you are mentioning are very bright and ofcourse will let the 11.32 shine more easily. But i don't think that means the hd650 and hd600 cannot benefit from the brighter nature of a source as they might bring more detail out of the headphones than these cans are used to normally.


----------



## Solitary1

Quote: 





h4mm3r 0f th0r said:


> I have the opposite impression actually... the 11.32 may not shine with it but that does not mean that the hd650(in my case) do not shine with this amp/dac. Both the hd600 and hd650 are laid back(hd650 being more rolled off in the highs) and would benefit from a brighter amplifier which brings out the highs just a little bit more. People tend to pair the senns with brighter amps/dacs to get rid of the laid back signature. the other headphones you are mentioning are very bright and ofcourse will let the 11.32 shine more easily. But i don't think that means the hd650 and hd600 cannot benefit from the brighter nature of a source as they might bring more detail out of the headphones than these cans are used to normally.


 
  My thoughts exactly, I never hear the veil, and my other headphones is the AKG K701. The 11.32 plays both fine, it a while for HD650 to work it magic. But, they do. Then again, I NEVER heard the veil on any amp I own (or use own). Including X-Can v3 or v8, Little Dot, Perreaux, CKIII, Antique Lab MG Head III, Creek, cmoy, MINT, mini3, on and on...


----------



## Okamoto

Does anyone know how it pairs with the HE-400's?


----------



## Jlav

would someone mind testing the USB input with a Samsung Galaxy S III and a USB OTG cable


----------



## NinjaVampire

Just purchased one of these moments ago and I am thoroughly scanning through this thread for any info I may have missed  It's my first venture into either an amp or dac and after countless weeks of consideration and research, I just felt this was the right one for me at a price I was willing to spend. Atm I am rocking Pro 900s and DT 880 Pros, so I can wait to try them out, but I have to admit I'm a little scared   I will most certain post what I find as soon as the 11.32 arrives  I have a lot of FLAC files and am playing them through MusicBee. Is this sufficient or should I switch to something like Foobar?


----------



## HeatFan12

Congratz Ninja. Both your headphones will sound great with the 11.32. Nothing to be worried/scared about. All the driver talk is fun, fascinating and a great read.

In reference to players you'll be fine with MB. Foobar is great as well with configs and tweaks. I use Foobar, MB, uLilith, MediaMonkey and iTunes on occasion.

Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Congratz Ninja. Both your headphones will sound great with the 11.32. Nothing to be worried/scared about.


 
  X2.... Once you have a few hours under your belt you won't want to listen to your music without a DAC ever again.  Congratulations


----------



## xnor

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> X2.... Once you have a few hours under your belt you won't want to listen to your music without a DAC ever again.  Congratulations


 
  It's impossible to listen to digital audio without a DAC.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> X2.... Once you have a few hours under your belt you won't want to listen to your music without a DAC ever again.  Congratulations


 
   
  Quote:


xnor said:


> It's impossible to listen to digital audio without a DAC.


 
  Hahahaha......ok, ok.......rephrase "Once you have a few hours under your belt you won't want to listen to your music without A HIGH QUALITY DAC ever again


----------



## kwatch

Between firmware #3 and #4, which one sounds better for Senn HD 600?


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

anyone tried the he500 with 11.32... can they give me a comparison with more expensive sources(if they have tried any) compared to the 11.32 for he500


----------



## willmax

Has anyone compared the NFB-11 with Yulong D100 or U100?
  I know they both are at slightly different price brackets but I've been looking at the Yulong for a while. Now Audio-GD is looking like it might be a good option for me too.
  I will be using it mainly with Denons D5K D7K, Senn HD650.
  Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





h4mm3r 0f th0r said:


> anyone tried the he500 with 11.32... can they give me a comparison with more expensive sources(if they have tried any) compared to the 11.32 for he500


 
   
  My buddy brought over his HE-500s and although I did not plug them into the 11.32 (was listening mostly with his NFB-10.2), the NFB-16 spanked them when I tried it..lol
   
  Most A-GD amps have a low output impedance that tailors to a wide variety of phones.
   
   
   
  Quote: 





willmax said:


> *Has anyone compared the NFB-11 with Yulong D100 or U100*?
> I know they both are at slightly different price brackets but I've been looking at the Yulong for a while. Now Audio-GD is looking like it might be a good option for me too.
> I will be using it mainly with Denons D5K D7K, Senn HD650.
> Any suggestions are appreciated.


 
   
  Can't say I have willmax but own two of the phones mentioned (D5K & HD650) and they sound great from the 11.32.


----------



## NinjaVampire

Sadly my unit isn't getting shipped until the 18th of this month but I know it will be worth the wait! Can I ask, when I get it, is it as simple as plug it into my laptop and use it, or are there a lot of software obstacles I have to go through? At the minute, to playback audio I simply plug in my headphones to the 3.5mm jack and press play on my music player (Musicbee)! Also, do you need  the USB software to play 16 or 24 it files or is it only for 32? Thanks


----------



## Magdumper

Quote: 





h4mm3r 0f th0r said:


> anyone tried the he500 with 11.32... can they give me a comparison with more expensive sources(if they have tried any) compared to the 11.32 for he500


 
  I have been using my he-500s with the 11.32 for almost two months now, and despite the fact that I cannot give any comparisons to more expensive setups, they sound absolutely amazing to me. Before purchasing these I was using m50s + e6, so I don't really have much to compare it to.


----------



## Jlav

How loud do the HE - 500's go?


----------



## Magdumper

Quote: 





jlav said:


> How loud do the HE - 500's go?


 
  I normally listen to them at approx 40-45% on the volume knob, with my computer source at max and the gain on. (obviously this can differ based on volume of recording though). With the gain off, it becomes about the same volume at ~ 70%-75% on the knob. The volume i listen to them at is ~83 db +/-5... so they can go really loud on the 11.32...


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

i listen to he500 at 12pm volume knob on high gain... which is quite loud enough... but if i really want to push my ears then i go to 2 o clock for some damage to my ears....


----------



## Thorp

Hi there,
   
  I received my A-GD11.32 two weeks ago.
  It took about five minutes to install W7 drivers, and I've got an incredible natural sound in my ears. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  However, I am worried that my young daughter could burn her fingers on DAC case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. A-GD11.32 is very hot!
  After one hour of usage I can easily move those silicon pads across the case with my fingers. They are almost melt.
  Is it normal? Does your device become hot in same way?
  Thanks!
   
  I didn't notice any difference between WASAPI, ASIO4ALL, VIAASIO (foobar2000) or WASAPI (XBMC). All sounds are clean and natural.
  I must admit CPlay has an interesting sound, but all charm of A-GD11 is gone. CPlay makes some unnatural modification on mid-high's.


----------



## NinjaVampire

thorp said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I received my A-GD11.32 two weeks ago.
> It took about five minutes to install W7 drivers, and I've got an incredible natural sound in my ears. :happy_face1:
> ...




Hmm I would be interested to hear anyone with experience to this as well. Mu unit has yet to be shipped and I would be very worried about getting a product that gets so hot.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





ninjavampire said:


> Sadly my unit isn't getting shipped until the 18th of this month but I know it will be worth the wait! Can I ask, when I get it, is it as simple as plug it into my laptop and use it, or are there a lot of software obstacles I have to go through? At the minute, to playback audio I simply plug in my headphones to the 3.5mm jack and press play on my music player (Musicbee)! Also, do you need  the USB software to play 16 or 24 it files or is it only for 32? Thanks


 
  Windows or MAC OSX?


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





thorp said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I received my A-GD11.32 two weeks ago.
> It took about five minutes to install W7 drivers, and I've got an incredible natural sound in my ears.
> ...


 
  The shell gets hot as it is helping to dissipate the heat. However, it should be so hot to burn skin at a touch. If your unit is so hot that by touching it you get a burn, then there is something wrong. Please write Kingwa to confirm what I've written.


----------



## NinjaVampire

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Windows or MAC OSX?


 
  Windows 7!


----------



## Solitary1

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> All this driver talk is fascinating but how about some pics of the 11.32...What do you plug her into?  Do you use her as a pre-amp?  A tube amp perhaps, plugged into her for the cold nights for a little warmth...lol (75-80 degrees year round down here), but I love the tubes.........I recently organized my office listening table and gave the 11.32 a little tube love....Incredible sound...
> 
> A wonderful sounding device indeed...
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm using the 11.32 to drive a Maverick Audio A1 tube integrated/headphone amp. Using the HD650 and K702 the results are outstanding. But, the DAC really shines use power the speakers (Wharfedale 10.1. It has made me sell my Arcam rDAC.


----------



## Magdumper

Recently (a little less than a week) my nfb 11.32 started skipping for 0.5-2 seconds at a time when playing music, a few times an hour. I have tried switching between drivers on foobar (KS, DS, ASIO4ALL) and it continues to do this with all of them. I believe I have the 1.21 drivers from audio GD's website. I just heard a *pop* for the first time that worried me enough to post here... I have been trying to fix this problem myself but have been unsuccessful. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Kingwa

There are the class A discrete amps built in, not OPA chips.
  So the power spend is more than built by OPA chips .
  The temperature increase around 25 Celsius while after 30 minutes.
  Keep it have not other things cover on top is enough safe for working a lot years.
  I have do the test with other people of the temperature, usually hotter than 45 Celsius, the people feel quite warm.
  If hotter than 55 Celsius, hold on and more than 1 minunte, the finger feel inacceptable .
  If more than 65 Celsius, the finger wish take away after 10 seconds .
  Some class A amp even have 80 Celsius on the heatsink like the old KRELL.
  In compare, the NFB11.32 just cool.


----------



## kwatch

Quote: 





ninjavampire said:


> Hmm I would be interested to hear anyone with experience to this as well. Mu unit has yet to be shipped and I would be very worried about getting a product that gets so hot.


 
  My 2 weeks old 11.32 gets just warm to touch.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





magdumper said:


> Recently (a little less than a week) my nfb 11.32 started skipping for 0.5-2 seconds at a time when playing music, a few times an hour. I have tried switching between drivers on foobar (KS, DS, ASIO4ALL) and it continues to do this with all of them. I believe I have the 1.21 drivers from audio GD's website. I just heard a *pop* for the first time that worried me enough to post here... I have been trying to fix this problem myself but have been unsuccessful. Any help would be appreciated.


 
  I may be wrong, but I do not think a DAC/AMP can control skipping. You could have an interruption of power but that's different,


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





magdumper said:


> Recently (a little less than a week) my nfb 11.32 started skipping for 0.5-2 seconds at a time when playing music, a few times an hour. I have tried switching between drivers on foobar (KS, DS, ASIO4ALL) and it continues to do this with all of them. I believe I have the 1.21 drivers from audio GD's website. I just heard a *pop* for the first time that worried me enough to post here... I have been trying to fix this problem myself but have been unsuccessful. Any help would be appreciated.


 

 are you using windows 8?? i had the same problem on windows 8 and had to downgrade to 7 and now this problem is gone...


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





magdumper said:


> Recently (a little less than a week) my nfb 11.32 started skipping for 0.5-2 seconds at a time when playing music, a few times an hour. I have tried switching between drivers on *foobar* (KS, DS, ASIO4ALL) and it continues to do this with all of them. I believe I have the 1.21 drivers from audio GD's website. I just heard a *pop* for the first time that worried me enough to post here... I have been trying to fix this problem myself but have been unsuccessful. Any help would be appreciated.


 
   
   
  What is your buffer length set at?  Start low and work your way up or vice versa.  With my Digital Interface I have to drop it to about 150-200 whereas other gear I can get away inbetween 500-900.  Lots of times with Foobar the buffer length is the culprit for dropouts.
   
  Also, for troubleshooting try using other players as well to isolate the situation.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## axw

Quote: 





magdumper said:


> Recently (a little less than a week) my nfb 11.32 started skipping for 0.5-2 seconds at a time when playing music, a few times an hour. I have tried switching between drivers on foobar (KS, DS, ASIO4ALL) and it continues to do this with all of them. I believe I have the 1.21 drivers from audio GD's website. I just heard a *pop* for the first time that worried me enough to post here... I have been trying to fix this problem myself but have been unsuccessful. Any help would be appreciated.


 
   
  Try running the latency checker tool and see if pops correlate with red spikes. If this is the case, the problem is in your computer, eg. antivirus or drivers.


----------



## Magdumper

Thanks for the feedback guys, I'm using a buffer rate of 510 ms, windows 7... I like to keep it above 300-400 or else it will pause very briefly when minimizing/maximizing windows. I will run the latency checker for a while and report back with my results. Also, I changed back to the previous drivers, 1.12 I think, whatever was before 1.2.. and it has been skipping much less, maybe one time an hour.


----------



## NinjaVampire

The answer to this question may be very obvious, but I'd like to put my mind at ease  
   
  So if I am only using this DAC/Amp to play FLAC files (44.1kHz) through my music player (MusicBee), is it as simple as plug and play, or do you need the 32bit software to play lower bitrate files? Is something like this worth it when the only audio I will be playing is 44.1kHz? Thanks.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





ninjavampire said:


> The answer to this question may be very obvious, but I'd like to put my mind at ease
> 
> So if I am only using this DAC/Amp to play FLAC files (44.1kHz) through my music player (MusicBee), is it as simple as plug and play, or do you need the 32bit software to play lower bitrate files? Is something like this worth it when the only audio I will be playing is 44.1kHz? Thanks.


 
   
  Hey Ninja, you are going to listen to beautiful music with this device and it will spank any headphone you throw at it....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The answer to your question is in your hands.  We can give input and opinions and you make the decision.
   
  Now, you have to look at the device as a whole and love it accordingly...lol......The usb32 is really a beautiful thing but let's not forget you have two other inputs should you decide to use them.  The device can also be used as a pre-amp.  The headphone amp is very good with a variety of headphones.  The Sabre ES9018 is very detailed and refined...etc.....etc...etc...
   
  You also have to think down the line (future proof).  If you acquire other music (HD tracks, vinyl rips, sacd rips, dvd-a, dvd rips etc.) will you be ready?
   
  If you look back on this thread, I used the optical and coax inputs (Pure i-20, cd player, dvd player) for a little while before I even connected the 11.32 to a pc.  I want to maximize the full potential of the device and have options available if need be. 
   
  Your other question- Yes, to use the 11.32's usb input with a pc you must install the drivers for the machine to recognize the device. 
   
  I guess to sum up- I have audio in various formats but for the last month or so I have been listening to 16/44.1 exclusively.
   
  Even if I continue to listen for the next year to 16/44.1 only, would my purchase have been worthwhile----Absolutely...
   
  Cheers!!!


----------



## all999

Hey guys, is 11.32 good companion for DT 990 PRO 250 ohm?


----------



## Jlav

Depends on what you're looking for.  I'd say if you want a pretty analytical dac/amp combo you can't go wrong.  I use the amp with DT 880's and I find my self craving a little more lower mids.  The bass extension is pretty good however.  The DT 990's might solve this problem with their more "fun" sound sig.  Just remember before you buy this that the driver situation is not the most organized or user friendly.  I personally use a USB to spdif converter for this purpose.


----------



## NinjaVampire

So if you use the 11.32 through the SPDIF, you don't need the to install the drivers? I think m laptop has a SPDIF in the 3.5mm jack, would this be better to use than the USB?


----------



## Jlav

Most would probably tell you that the USB input is better for sound quality.  I use the s/pdif input strictly out of personal preference.


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

i forgot that there were a lot of jumpers which came with the 11.32... i am guessing that they are not for external use... so what is their purpose and any tutorial to how to use them?? i want to play around a bit... can they change the sound signature or something?? i would really like to know...


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





jlav said:


> Just remember before you buy this that the driver situation is not the most organized or user friendly.


 
  Unless of course one uses a MAC and then there is no issues at all.


----------



## Thorp

Quote: 





kingwa said:


> There are the class A discrete amps built in, not OPA chips.
> So the power spend is more than built by OPA chips .
> The temperature increase around 25 Celsius while after 30 minutes.
> Keep it have not other things cover on top is enough safe for working a lot years.
> ...


 

 Thank you for your answer!
  There are 6 power supplies on 11.32: two of them made with discrete transistors, 3 made with some 317 IC's, and 1 made with 7805 IC.
  Reading audio-gd site, I presume first 2 discrete transistor sources were made for analog part (class A amps). They are really cold!
  I am worried about the other 4 sources. They are hot! At least two of those hot sources are for digital part.
   
  I've made some measurements. There is nothing wrong with electronic design.
  I think it's about case. This compact design has a glitch: NO VENTILATION! That's wrong for electronic parts.
  I admire your courage to offer 10 years warranty.
  And talking about KRELL, I wish Audio-GD to reach the same level, although at this moment there is a long distance. Which is valid for our pockets too!


----------



## Kingwa

We have do the vents test, it only can lower 3 Celsius on inside or outside.
  The unit is applied full aluminium chassis, so can have better heat follow .
  For the electric products, the dust may cause the problems more than the heat.


----------



## Jlav

jlav said:


> Just remember before you buy this that the driver situation is not the most organized or user friendly.


 
Unless of course one uses a MAC and then there is no issues at all.
   
  excellent point. If only I could afford one


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





h4mm3r 0f th0r said:


> i forgot that there were a lot of jumpers which came with the 11.32... i am guessing that they are not for external use... so what is their purpose and any tutorial to how to use them?? i want to play around a bit... can they change the sound signature or something?? i would really like to know...


 

 anything for me?? or should i read the whole thread??


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





h4mm3r 0f th0r said:


> anything for me?? or should i read the whole thread??


 
   
  Kingwa includes them on lots of gear.  They are for internal use in changing various settings.  I have not opened up my NFB-11.32 or NFB-15.1 since most settings are changed from the front plate.  I did open up my NFB-16 to change the dac and line in gain.
   
  The jumpers are generic I'm guessing and you can use them with other gear.  My LD I+ uses the jumpers to choose from tube families.
   
  Here is a pic of the 11.32 (output can be changed with jumpers) and of the NFB-16.
   
  Cheers!!!
   
  NFB-11.32
   

   
   
   
   
  NFB-16


----------



## willmax

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Kingwa includes them on lots of gear.  They are for internal use in changing various settings.  I have not opened up my NFB-11.32 or NFB-15.1 since most settings are changed from the front plate.  I did open up my NFB-16 to change the dac and line in gain.


 

 Hi Heatfan, can you please draw a comparison between the NFB-11 and NFB-15, how do they differ from each other and which one sounds better with the HD650 and D5000 in your opinion? cheers


----------



## Sparky14

Quote: 





okamoto said:


> Does anyone know how it pairs with the HE-400's?


 
   
  Well, I love that combo. I had the NFB-11, first with HD650 and then DT990s/600. I preferred the 990s, just seemed more alive.
   
  When the 11.32 arrived, the HE-400 came right after them. Compared to the DT990s, the had the same open alive sound, but a much better and more controlled bass.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





willmax said:


> Hi Heatfan, can you please draw a comparison between the NFB-11 and NFB-15, how do they differ from each other and which one sounds better with the HD650 and D5000 in your opinion? cheers


 
   
  Hey willmax,
   
  I have since separated them, with the 11.32 pulling duty with W8 and the 15.1 with a Vista laptop.  Both have tube amps connected to them as well for the best of both sonic worlds.....lol...
   
  Both are solid units, great sound, with the 11.32 getting the nod for detail retrieval and clarity.  As far as phones, I have connected a variety and neither disappoint no matter what's plugged in.  The 15.1 (TE8802) does not play well with W8.  I believe Tenor is putting out a driver update next month and hopefully will correct this.
   
  Cheers!!!


----------



## Cya|\|

Is it possible to use a general equalizer via usb? I'm not talking about a player (i.e. winamp or foobar) equalizer, but something that works also with youtube or videogames.


----------



## phaselock

cya|\| said:


> Is it possible to use a general equalizer via usb? I'm not talking about a player (i.e. winamp or foobar) equalizer, but something that works also with youtube or videogames.




What OS are you using? I'm assuming Windows, if so i don't know. 

However if you are using Mac OS X you could try SoundFlower and the AUGraphicEQ. http://www.dctrwatson.com/2011/06/os-x-system-equalizer/


----------



## Cya|\|

Quote: 





phaselock said:


> What OS are you using? I'm assuming Windows, if so i don't know.
> 
> However if you are using Mac OS X you could try SoundFlower and the AUGraphicEQ. http://www.dctrwatson.com/2011/06/os-x-system-equalizer/


 
   
  Yep, I'm using windows.


----------



## Thorp

Overheating is a minor thing.
 AG11.32 sounds awesome.
 I can not imagine the sound of Audio-GD more expensive products, but I hope to find out soon!


----------



## Solitary1

Quote: 





thorp said:


> Overheating is a minor thing.
> AG11.32 sounds awesome.
> I can not imagine the sound of Audio-GD more expensive products, but I hope to find out soon!


 
  That's I was saying, when up-grade-its hits, the Compass 2 or more?


----------



## FauDrei

More.


----------



## NinjaVampire

Hi guys, my 11.32 arrived and although I haven't had a full chance to experiment with it, I'm loving it so far  This is my first usb amp/dac and was wondering if you could point me in the right direction.
   
  What output should I be using with my audio player? DS, WASAPI or ASIO? All my files are either MP3s or FLAC 44.1kHz. 
   
  I really haven't a clue where to start with the settings on my player so I would appreciate any assistance.Thanks so much


----------



## PeterCraig

Definitely not DS as it is not for bit perfect streaming.
   
  Both WASAPI or ASIO (and KS) are designed to attempt bit-exact streaming.  I would suggest you start with Wasapi as it is usually the easiest to implement. 
   
  If you are getting any performance issues (drop-outs or clicks/pops) with Wasapi you typically only need to adjust your output buffer settings (to a higher value) to solve those issues.


----------



## NinjaVampire

Quote: 





petercraig said:


> Definitely not DS as it is not for bit perfect streaming.
> 
> Both WASAPI or ASIO (and KS) are designed to attempt bit-exact streaming.  I would suggest you start with Wasapi as it is usually the easiest to implement.
> 
> If you are getting any performance issues (drop-outs or clicks/pops) with Wasapi you typically only need to adjust your output buffer settings (to a higher value) to solve those issues.


 
  Great thank you so much for the help 
   
  I have it set on WASAPI now and I'm finding it funny to deal with because other audio (such as Skype) can't play while I'm listening to music through my player, so I am unaware if I am receiving a call. Are there ways around this? 
   
Thanks again!


----------



## PeterCraig

I'm sure someone will help with the Skype issue but I use Windows and have all other sounds turned off.
   
  Careful though on your implementation....as other software programs may blast high-volume sound into your headphones when you are listening to music.


----------



## Warrax

Quote: 





ninjavampire said:


> Hi guys, my 11.32 arrived and although I haven't had a full chance to experiment with it, I'm loving it so far  This is my first usb amp/dac and was wondering if you could point me in the right direction.
> 
> What output should I be using with my audio player? DS, WASAPI or ASIO? All my files are either MP3s or FLAC 44.1kHz.
> 
> I really haven't a clue where to start with the settings on my player so I would appreciate any assistance.Thanks so much


 


 Definetly use native ASIO driver support for USB32, which is ASIO - Via Direct KS. It's best.


----------



## kwatch

My 11.32 was shipped with firmware #4. 
   
  I just installed firmware #3 and installed the V1.1 driver to hear the difference against firmware #4.  I'm not sure why NF11.32 is recognized as "SPDIF Out".  Is this normal?  I'm using Windows 8 Professional 64 bit.


----------



## Cya|\|

Anybody interested, who uses the nfb via usb, who wants to try if this equalizer works for all windows applications (including youtube)? http://www.head-fi.org/t/649389/a-free-parametric-equalizer-for-windows-vista-7-and-8-that-doesnt-need-asio-or-vst-it-works-inline-at-the-os-level
  This could be the solution who use a notebook or netbook, that don't have a digital audio output.


----------



## xd00bx

Anyone have experience using this with ps3 via toslink? I really want one of these but if it doesnt work with ps3 thats a deal breaker...


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

it should work... it has both optical and coaxial inputs and a usb one as well... i am 100% sure it would work but i do not own a ps3 so...


----------



## i019791

Quote: 





h4mm3r 0f th0r said:


> it should work... it has both optical and coaxial inputs and a usb one as well... i am 100% sure it would work but i do not own a ps3 so...


 
  No PS3 here also, but the optical input worked fine on 4 different Audio-gd units I had (or have)


----------



## Cya|\|

Quote: 





xd00bx said:


> Anyone have experience using this with ps3 via toslink? I really want one of these but if it doesnt work with ps3 thats a deal breaker...


 
   
  Sorry to say that, but that's a stupid question. Nevertheless, for the sake of writing correct information, I use my audio gd dac with the ps3, obviously connected via optical cable.


----------



## Magdumper

I posted here a while ago because my nfb was skipping, it no longer does that. Now, my computer constantly fails to recognize the usb unit itself... I don't know if I need to change my firmware or drivers or what, but it is becoming very frustrating. I have tried the latest drivers, but they always fail to install (I think I have 1.0 drivers or 1.1 at the moment). I think I have firmware #3, But I don't know. I can post some pictures if you guys want.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





magdumper said:


> I posted here a while ago because my nfb was skipping, it no longer does that. Now, my computer constantly fails to recognize the usb unit itself... I don't know if I need to change my firmware or drivers or what, but it is becoming very frustrating. I have tried the latest drivers, but they always fail to install (I think I have 1.0 drivers or 1.1 at the moment). I think I have firmware #3, But I don't know. I can post some pictures if you guys want.


 
   
   
  What OS Mag?  What player?  Are you rebooting while unit is on after driver install?
   
  Cheers!


----------



## Magdumper

Foobar2k (also crashes when doing other things such as watching movies, playing games etc, does not seem to be program related), Windows 7 64 bit.The only way to fix this is to reboot the 11.32 after it "malfunctions" (Does not work all the time), or to manually uninstall the drivers via device manager, and then reinstall them (always works). I thought it might have been overheating, but the 11.32 has been doing this sometimes even when I first turn it on, other times after a few hours of use.
   
  some pics: http://imgur.com/a/w8nAD


----------



## HeatFan12

That is weird Mag...Hopefully someone will chime in because that is frustrating...I have never received that error message.  I updated the drivers a couple weeks ago with no probs.  Currently my 11.32 is giving my W8 laptop love with no problems.  I have tried it with Vista and W7 as well...


----------



## Magdumper

I forgot to add, ~4 times in the 3.5 months ive owned my nfb 11.32, powering on the device has resulted in my computer blue screening, dumping the physical memory or something.. I know it was caused from the nfb drivers too, because it said on the blue screen (I forgot what driver it was exactly).


----------



## EasySounds

Greetings,
   
  I've been reading some of the posts here about the NFB 11.32
   
  As I've posted in some other threads I'm currently considering an amp/dac combo for my Hifiman HE-500.
   
  I'm deciding between the schiit magni/modi combo and this NFB 11.32
   
  However, it seems that many people are having problems in the use of the NFB 11.32, e.g. driver/firmware issues, software issues. such that however great the NFB 11.32 is on paper hardware wise, customers are not able to realise its potential.
   
  As such, do you think the schiit magni/modi is a good alternative (since it seems fairly straightforward for the end-user)? (also cheaper by USD80 than the NFB 11.32 after factoring shipping differential)
   
  Your advice/tips are appreciated.
   
  Thanks.
   
  TL;DR: NFB 11.32 v Schiit Magni/Modi, thoughts?


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

i am sure that the 11.32 would be superior for he500 as the dac would be superior and the amp is more than twice the power, which the he500 would benifit with... if you are having trouble with the drivers etc then just such the optical or digital inputs... simple....


----------



## EasySounds

hi hammer,
   
  Yeh but wouldn't it be a big let-down if I can't get the drivers to work properly for my laptop (main use)?
   
  But are you saying that the NFB 11.32 doesn't need any configuring if I just use the optical input?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

yes you do not need any drivers or anything for optical use... although i don't think drivers would give you any trouble... that was an issue at its released, i don't think there is an issue now...


----------



## EasySounds

Quote: 





magdumper said:


> I forgot to add, ~4 times in the 3.5 months ive owned my nfb 11.32, powering on the device has resulted in my computer blue screening, dumping the physical memory or something.. I know it was caused from the nfb drivers too, because it said on the blue screen (I forgot what driver it was exactly).


 
  Is the problem described above by Magdumper a common issue for other NFB 11.32 owners? Has anyone else experienced persistent issues like that or the like?


----------



## Magdumper

Update: I manually removed and updated the drivers(now v1.22) of my nfb 11.32 via device manager(not using the setup program that was downloaded from the audio gd website), and it has only 3 drivers total now, opposed to 7 I used to have, and the nfb has been working flawless since, grated that is powered on while i boot my computer up. Hope this helps anyone with firmware issues, working out for me so far.
   
  Quote: 





easysounds said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I've been reading some of the posts here about the NFB 11.32
> 
> ...


 
   
  I don't have experience with the schiit, but the nfb 11.32, being a dac + amp combo @300$ is pretty unbeatable... with my he-500s it sounds amazing, and the dac alone is night and day difference with even my m50s


----------



## EasySounds

Quote: 





h4mm3r 0f th0r said:


> i am sure that the 11.32 would be superior for he500 as the dac would be superior and the amp is more than twice the power, which the he500 would benifit with... if you are having trouble with the drivers etc then just such the optical or digital inputs... simple....


 
   
  Sadly my laptop has no optical output.
   
  btw, in terms of the DAC of the NFB11.32, how does it compare to the modi or audinst hud-mx2?
   
  because for the amp side of things almost everyone agrees the NFB 11.32 is one of the most powerful for the he-500 at this range. (but I'm not a loud-type person anyway...)
   
  Oh, also wanted to ask: is the RCA (other than headphones) the only output for the NFB11.32? is RCA not as good as optical or other types of output?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





easysounds said:


> Sadly my laptop has no optical output.
> 
> btw, in terms of the DAC of the NFB11.32, how does it compare to the modi or audinst hud-mx2?
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Headphones being properly driven have little to do with loudness and it's not what you want per se.  You want the amp to bring out the full potential of the headphones whether you listen at high or low volumes.  You can get loud volume from many amps and phones together, however it does not mean they are being properly driven.
   
  Optical, Coax and USB are inputs.  RCAs are outputs.  You can connect another amp to the 11.32 via the RCA outputs and just use the 11.32 as a DAC if you'd like.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## EasySounds

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Headphones being properly driven have little to do with loudness and it's not what you want per se.  You want the amp to bring out the full potential of the headphones whether you listen at high or low volumes.  You can get loud volume from many amps and phones together, however it does not mean they are being properly driven.
> 
> Optical, Coax and USB are inputs.  RCAs are outputs.  You can connect another amp to the 11.32 via the RCA outputs and just use the 11.32 as a DAC if you'd like.
> 
> Cheers!


 
  Hi HeatFan12,
   
  Thanks for the reply.
   
  Haha, I see my post has betrayed my newbie-ness.
   
  btw, how heavy/portable is the NFB 11.32 (the pictures suggest it's around half the size of a VCR or 17-inch laptop)
   
  In any case, what was the ordering experience like with audio-gd?
   
  btw I've got some questions regarding their order procedure, does it go like this (after receiving their quote):
  1) pay them via paypal
  2) send them e-mail telling them of payment
  3) wait for them to process and ship
  ?
   
  How's their customer service? was processing prompt upon payment? Did DHL/EMS ship within 5-8business days?
   
  Sorry for the many questions.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





easysounds said:


> Hi HeatFan12,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hi EasySounds...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Crappy pic taken about 6 months ago of the 11.32 next to a cd player.  Not big at all and easily transportable.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## EasySounds

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Hi EasySounds...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Cheers mate.
   
  Your help is much appreciated.
   
  I've just pulled the trigger. I hope things turn out well.


----------



## snip3r77

Is it able to drive the he500? The sound is it thick or hollow? How is the bass? 



h4mm3r 0f th0r said:


> i listen to he500 at 12pm volume knob on high gain... which is quite loud enough... but if i really want to push my ears then i go to 2 o clock for some damage to my ears....


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

i haven't heard the he500 on anything other than a lowly fiio e9 or the O2 other than the 11.32 so i might not be able to tell you how different the headphones can sound. The dac is very detailed up top so it would be good with the he500 which have great smooth highs. The bass is good but i have a feeling that the 11.32 is not a bass heavy setup. It is incredibly detailed in the treble region though so it would do justice(considering the price range) to many high end headphones which focus more on that area of the sound.


----------



## EasySounds

Hi all,
   
  After paying audio-gd via paypal, does audio-gd send you a confirmation or acknowledgement? Kinda like telling you that we've received your funds and are processing your order sorta thing?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## kwatch

Quote: 





easysounds said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After paying audio-gd via paypal, does audio-gd send you a confirmation or acknowledgement? Kinda like telling you that we've received your funds and are processing your order sorta thing?
> 
> Thanks.


 
  You'll receive a confirmation email with a tracking number.


----------



## EasySounds

Quote: 





kwatch said:


> You'll receive a confirmation email with a tracking number.


 
  Hey kwatch,
   
  Thanks for the reply.
   
  Any idea how long they take to send the confirmation e-mail from the time you sent the funds?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## kwatch

easysounds said:


> Hey kwatch,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...




Within a day after you sent the fund.


----------



## EasySounds

Quote: 





kwatch said:


> Within a day after you sent the fund.


 
  Ah ok cool. Thanks.


----------



## kwatch

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Not that I don't believe you, but I appreciate a screen capture for the program showing the asio with cplay, as NFB-27 ($1480) stands to be thrown if this does not work!!!


----------



## kwatch

Quote: 





easysounds said:


> Ah ok cool. Thanks.


 
  Correction.  Ordered on 1/16 and received the tracking number on 1/19.


----------



## EasySounds

Quote: 





kwatch said:


> Correction.  Ordered on 1/16 and received the tracking number on 1/19.


 
  Yeah mine was roughly 2 days to receive the confirmation and apparently another day on top of that for shipment.


----------



## eccom

Has anyone used the 11.32 with an Airport express, preferably the latest version which is not the wall wart style? The express does not have great jitter performance and seems to be a bit tricky to get to work, so very curious to know if it's confirmed to work with Audio GD gear.
   
  I need this to work, as well as the USB connection.


----------



## Valiar

What will be best for the same price for HE-500? 

Audio-GD NFB-11.32 or Grant Fidelity TubeDAC-11 ?


----------



## steveting99

Quote: 





eccom said:


> Has anyone used the 11.32 with an Airport express, preferably the latest version which is not the wall wart style? The express does not have great jitter performance and seems to be a bit tricky to get to work, so very curious to know if it's confirmed to work with Audio GD gear.
> 
> I need this to work, as well as the USB connection.


 
   Hi eccom,
   
  I don't have the 11.32 and have the bigger brother Compass 2. Also I don't have an Apple Airport Express, but do have the 3rd gen Apple TV. I'm willing to try it out.
   
  I've tried out the WD Live TV with optical out and it works - though the sound level is lower than other transports that I'd compared to (PC, laptop and Oppo BDP-93). Used a portable HDD with USB as the source.
   
  Steve


----------



## richbass

Which spdif chip is used in 11.32 ? There is no option to customize it.


----------



## EasySounds

[edited]


----------



## i019791

Quote: 





richbass said:


> Which spdif chip is used in 11.32 ? There is no option to customize it.


 
  The spdif signal should be fed to the dac chip directly


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





richbass said:


> Which spdif chip is used in 11.32 ? There is no option to customize it.


 
  Quote: 





i019791 said:


> The spdif signal should be fed to the dac chip directly


 
  So, you are saying there is no spdif chip, is that correct?


----------



## i019791

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> So, you are saying there is no spdif chip, is that correct?


 
  This is what I am saying, based on the fact that the spdif chips used at other Audio-gd gear are mentioned at their site.
  You could ask Audio-gd to make sure.


----------



## Arw118

I own and use the NFB-1.32 dac. It sounds great but have been having no luck with it using Jplay via USB.
  I have a Valab NOS, Beresford and a friend is letting me try his MHDT Havana and they play perfectly with Jplay.
   Any help would really be appreciated.  I am using Jriver/Jplay in my 64 bit computer.


----------



## davor281

Hello!
   
  About Audio-gd DAC's and Linux OS.
  Has anybody here tried switching tracks with different sampling rates?
  Like from 44.1kHz to 96kHz and back?
  I had problems with my NFB-17.32, but have found a patch for kernel on alsa-users mailing list.
  Could you tray switching and if I am not asking too much - could you do the lsusb -v and post or even better send me the part of the output, the one I am posting for my NFB-17.32:
   
  Bus 001 Device 003: ID 040d:3410 VIA Technologies, Inc.
 Device Descriptor:
   bLength                18
   bDescriptorType         1
   bcdUSB               2.00
   bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)
   bDeviceSubClass         0
   bDeviceProtocol         0
   bMaxPacketSize0        64
   idVendor           0x040d VIA Technologies, Inc.
   idProduct          0x3410
   bcdDevice            0.20
   
  The important info are idVendor and idProduct.
   
  Thank you,
  Davor.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





easysounds said:


> Yeah mine was roughly 2 days to receive the confirmation and apparently another day on top of that for shipment.


 
   
  Have you taken delivery of this bad boy EasySounds?
   
  Cheers!


----------



## EasySounds

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Have you taken delivery of this bad boy EasySounds?
> 
> Cheers!


 
  Hey HeatFan12,
   
  It has been delivered (pretty fast delivery compared to many other int'l shippers), but due to complicated reasons I'll only get to fiddle with it come Sat.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





easysounds said:


> Hey HeatFan12,
> 
> It has been delivered (pretty fast delivery compared to many other int'l shippers), but due to complicated reasons I'll only get to fiddle with it come Sat.


 
   
  Nice ES...Congratz..
   
  And fiddle you will......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      Listening to some Grados w/ W8 laptop right now with it....Delicious...


----------



## EasySounds

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Nice ES...Congratz..
> 
> And fiddle you will......
> 
> ...


 
  Hey HeatFan12,
   
  thanks; but the main issue is whether the NFB 11.32 is user-friendly enough (drivers etc.). also, it did not ship with a user-manual.


----------



## HeatFan12

easysounds said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I believe you will be fine. No user manual is included. The site has the user manual of all the products. Just check the tabs of the product.

Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EasySounds

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> I believe you will be fine. No user manual is included. The site has the user manual of all the products. Just check the tabs of the product.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


 
  Hey HeatFan12,
   
  I do hope so. Although I won't really get to fully experience the awesomeness until my headphones are delivered; and sadly they seem delayed lol. (yes I don't have anything atm to enjoy my NFB 11.32 haha, unless you count IEMs)


----------



## bruce108

Had mine a couple of weeks. It runs AKG K701s excellently as I guess it should, on the figures. But you might worry that the clarity of the chip + the famous clarity of the cans = sterile. Not at all, just fine.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





easysounds said:


> Hey HeatFan12,
> 
> I do hope so. Although I won't really get to fully experience the awesomeness until my headphones are delivered; and sadly they seem delayed lol. (yes I don't have anything atm to enjoy my NFB 11.32 haha, unless you count IEMs)


 
  Congrats also!  IEMs most definitely count. Mine sound terrific with the 11.32


----------



## Kingwa

Hi all, we are cooperating with VIA engineers to test with USB3.0 and WIN8. They report that they have tested on some PCs and do not have not any problems yet.
  If you have experienced an issue with USB3.0 or Win8, please send a report to us, audio-gd@126.com
  The email title: Report of USB3.0 (or Win8)
  Include the below information:
  1. Computer model (brand, CPU, memory)
  2. USB type (2.0 or 3.0)
  3. Operating system (Win7, Win8, or other) (32 or 64bit)
  4. The issues you are having.
   
  If you are using a tablet computer, please connect the device to the rear USB port. The front USB ports usually have the worst performance and may not work well.
   
  If you have issue on Linux, please send email and tell us the Linux gear model and the Linux version as we like to buy the same model to test with. The VIA engineers informed us that the VIA chip only supports Linux on X86 chipsets and not on ARM chipsets.
   
  Thanks all for your help and advice.


----------



## EasySounds

Hey guys,
   
  I just got my NFB 11.32 and I'm trying to get it work. I followed the driver installation instructions. there isn't any sound.
   
  In foobar i get 3 types of errors:
  1)"ASIO control panel creation failed : Hardware not present" 
  2) "Initializing ASIO driver failed"
  3) "An error occured while querying "VIA DirectKSASIO" driver. Please stop ASIO playback and shut down any other software using ASIO.
  Additional info: Initializing ASIO driver failed"
   
  Do any of the above errors matter?
   
  Anyone can point to what I did wrong?
   
  Sorry this is all really new for me.
   
  edit: it seems sound only comes out if I switch the knob to HP. what are the uses for the other 2: variable and fixed?
   
  edit 2: when I try to choose "ASIO: VIa Direct ASIO" as my output device I get the following error: "Unrecoverable playback error: ASIO initialization failed : Hardware not present"
  How do I fix this? (since it is the recommended one; plus KS won't work too) 
   
  edit 3: the above problems still persist, and today a new one surfaced: my left earphone is louder than the right. I tested the earphones on another laptop and my iPhone and there was no such problem.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## EasySounds

Hey all,
   
  Would someone be so kind as to post how to implement the 'VIA DirectKS ASIO' option in foobar?
   
  This is what I have been doing:
   
  1) log on to laptop
  2) Turn on NFB11.32 and connect to laptop via USB
  3) Open Audio-gd deck
  4) Open VIA DirectKS ASIO Control Panel
  5) Open foobar
  6) Go to foobar's preferences and under ASIO Virtual Devices, hit 'add new' and select VIA DirectKS ASIO
   
  whenever I hit 6 I am encountered with one of the following errors:
  1) An error occured while querying "VIA DirectKS ASIO" driver. Please stop ASIO playback and shut down any other software using ASIO.
  Additional info: Initializing ASIO driver failed
  2) Initializing ASIO driver failed
  3) ASIO control panel creation failed : Hardware not present
   
edit 1: sometimes it works fine; but when I play music the audio-gd deck's volume control does not register any sound (although I can hear fine) and I can still control volume using the audio-gd deck. 
   
   
   
  I can never get it to work, thanks.
  (as u can tell I'm not very good at all this)


----------



## steveting99

Quote: 





easysounds said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Would someone be so kind as to post how to implement the 'VIA DirectKS ASIO' option in foobar?
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hi EasySounds,
   
  I'm getting the same errors as you - can't figure out how to correct it with the Compass 2.
   
  Before, it would work OK in ASIO - now it's broken
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
   
  The only way I can get Foobar2000 to work now is with DS or KS. Believe part of the problem is that I've got Windows XP
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  Steve


----------



## Saraguie

Well Gang, I am back to using the 11.32 for my desktop rig. I had a DAC/amp that costs 12 times the amount and sent it back at the end of the trial period.
   
  The 11.32 held its ground when I A/B it against the other. An amazing piece of gear and well worth the price.
   
  FYI, I am using a MBP and have none of the problems I am reading about.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Well Gang, I am back to using the 11.32 for my desktop rig. I had a DAC/amp that costs 12 times the amount and sent it back at the end of the trial period.
> 
> The 11.32 held its ground when I A/B it against the other. An amazing piece of gear and well worth the price.
> 
> FYI, I am using a MBP and have none of the problems I am reading about.


 
   
  Great to hear Saraguie...The 11.32 is delicious indeed...Welcome back..lol...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
  Quote: 





easysounds said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Would someone be so kind as to post how to implement the 'VIA DirectKS ASIO' option in foobar?
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  ES, you can do it...The 11.32 is waiting for some love from you....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  If you have installed the drivers already try this.  Turn on 11.32 (make sure it is connected via usb).  Open Foobar, go to Output (ASIO virtual devices) on left hand side.  If it's not added yet "add new".  Next to "configure" there is a drop down box (if you have other asio drivers or ASIO4ALL).  Select VIA DKS ASIO.  Once you do that, below is the Channel Map.  You must map the channels (one L one R).  Once you "ok" go to output device and select VIA DKS ASIO.
   
  I have been listening to some vinyl rips in 32/192 and 24/192 and then some redbook love (16/44.1)...All are sounding great and the transition from one to the other is seamless...
   
  Cheers!


----------



## EasySounds

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Great to hear Saraguie...The 11.32 is delicious indeed...Welcome back..lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for the reply.
   
  I tried what you did, but when I hit configure I got "ASIO control panel creation failed : Hardware not present"


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





easysounds said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I tried what you did, but when I hit configure I got "ASIO control panel creation failed : Hardware not present"


 
   
  Ok ES...I feel you're close.  Is that error message coming from Foobar?  Can u post a screen shot of it.  Then post a screen of the ASIO Virtual Device Editor (last pic I posted).  Just to confirm you have the foo_out_asio.dll in your Foobar components folder?
   
  Also, for now don't mess with the Audio-GD deck.  That's the last confirmation you do to see if it's working.
   
  Have u tried KS (kernel streaming), wasapi at all?


----------



## EasySounds

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Ok ES...I feel you're close.  Is that error message coming from Foobar?  Can u post a screen shot of it.  Then post a screen of the ASIO Virtual Device Editor (last pic I posted).  Just to confirm you have the foo_out_asio.dll in your Foobar components folder?
> 
> Also, for now don't mess with the Audio-GD deck.  That's the last confirmation you do to see if it's working.
> 
> Have u tried KS (kernel streaming), wasapi at all?


 
  Hey HeatFan12,
   
  Yes the error message comes from foobar whenever I click configure.
   
  The screenshot is below:
   
   
   

   
  Yes I have foo_out_asio.dll in my foobar components folder also.
   
  I have audio-gd deck opened but I have not really messed with it much (I changed the sample and bit before but somehow they change on their own too sometimes).
   
  I have tried KS and wasapi before but as far as I can remember KS was unpredictable and wasapi worked normally I think. (I can't really remember these 2 cause I've been working on ASIO since that was what was prescribed on audio-gd's website).
   
   
  Thanks.


----------



## HeatFan12

I just duplicated the error you are getting ES.  When I stop playing music (using DKS ASIO) and go to configure like you did, I get the message.  But when I ok everything and exit and play music it's fine.  What happens when you try playing music after you "ok" everything?


----------



## EasySounds

Hey HeatFan12,
   
  If I ignore the error message and just click ok and then proceed to open an audio clip, then it seems fine in the sense that the audio clip plays without any error message.
   
  But does this mean the error message is gone? How do I know foobar is working as it _should_? i.e. am I actually getting the most out of the 11.32?
   
  Also, what do I do with the audio-gd deck? Do the settings there even matter?
   
  thanks.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





easysounds said:


> Hey HeatFan12,
> 
> If I ignore the error message and just click ok and then proceed to open an audio clip, then it seems fine in the sense that the audio clip plays without any error message.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I thought so sir...Cheers!!!
   
  You are not ignoring the error message, it's just set already.
   
  It is working fine.  The way I guess to explain it is, the asio driver has Foobar by the balls and just wants it to play music and not tinker with settings...lol  Check your windows volume (bottom right corner), it should not be affected whether you move it up or down.  Also, make sure your volume on Foobar is maxxed and control volume from 11.32....In reference to the deck, you can mess with it, it won't harm anything.  Keep in mind there are many media players out there and each one will be a bit different in the settings and it will be impossible for Kingwa to even keep track of them all and their settings.
   
  I have tried the NFB-11.32, NFB-15.1 and NFB-16 with Foobar, Winamp, MediaMonkey, MusicBee and uLilith and each one has their quirks to set it up.  That's why I asked you about WASAPI and KS.  Try them all simply by setting the output and that's it.  Have fun...
   
  Cheers!!!


----------



## EasySounds

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> I thought so sir...Cheers!!!
> 
> You are not ignoring the error message, it's just set already.
> 
> ...


 
  Hey HeatFan12,
   
  Interesting... so how does the audio-gd deck settings work? Does it adjust automatically according to what player I'm using or do/can I adjust it to whatever I want to whichever player I'm using.
   
  Thanks so much.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





easysounds said:


> Hey HeatFan12,
> 
> Interesting... so how does the audio-gd deck settings work? Does it adjust automatically according to what player I'm using or do/can I adjust it to whatever I want to whichever player I'm using.
> 
> Thanks so much.


 
   
   
  Try it out...Play some 16/44.1 files, see if it shows the output and change it if it does not, then play other files and see what happens....If you look at my previous shots, you can see the highlite of the output.


----------



## EasySounds

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Try it out...Play some 16/44.1 files, see if it shows the output and change it if it does not, then play other files and see what happens....If you look at my previous shots, you can see the highlite of the output.


 
  Hey HeatFan12,
   
  I don't think I ever monitored this closely but my settings don't seem to change.
   
  The more pertinent question is: if in foobar my FLAC audio file is 16 bits per sample and has a sample rate of 44100 Hz, should I then change my audio-gd deck settings to be the same as the audio file for optimal sound quality?
   
  What would be the effect if I played a 16/44.1 file when my audio-gd deck is set at 32/192? Does the audio-gd deck setting matter at all?
   
  Thank you.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





easysounds said:


> Hey HeatFan12,
> 
> I don't think I ever monitored this closely but my settings don't seem to change.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Hey ES,
   
  After all the revisions, honestly I have no idea what the A-GD Deck does anymore nowadays.  I play around with it and change it using different renderers (wasapi event, kernel streaming, viaASIO, Direct Sound).  I have tried them all, they all sound good and the windows volume (bottom right) and Deck (volume) has no effect, so the 11.32 has Foobar by the balls and rocking.  I have files in various sample rates and bit depth and no hangups whatsoever.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## Magdumper

I commented a while back about my 11.32, and it has come to the point where it is almost completely unusable with this computer. I have tried what I believe to be everything, and I think it is the driver's fault, not the amps fault. If someone could go to their device manager and take a screen shot of the drivers they use with the 11.32, that would be helpful I think. I can't even get my computer to acknowledge that my 11.32 is connected to the computer, it just comes up as "unknown device". I have become very frustrated with this.. and would like to fix it asap. It used to sometimes not recognize the device, then slowly got worse and worse at recognizing it... and for past day, it straight up wont, not matter how many times i restart computer, install driver manually, restart the 11.32, etc etc. FYI I've had my 11.32 since mid December, and out about 750 hours through it. Here are some screenies that might help:
   
http://imgur.com/a/lsn3t
   
  When it does work, it appears under the Sound, Video and game controllers tab labeled as SVB-202D.. I couldn't get it to do it atm... While I was taking screenies, there was a 2 minute delay between turning in the device and the computer recognizing that there was an unknown device. LOL.
   
  EDIT: I tried it on my other computer, a bootcamped mac. In pc mode, It had the same exact problems as it did on my other pc. In mac mode, it did not notice the device in any way. Maybe the device itself is malfunctioning? I would hate to have to wait for the shipping to send it back... and have no idea why it would break so soon...
   
  EDIT#2: The usb part of the amp must be blown or something, the computer wont even notice it as an unknown device whilst plugged in. Works in optical mode as an amp, but not as a dac, and my integrated soundcard is very mediocre. I think I will have to send it back for repairs... I wonder how this happened. Any ideas?


----------



## HeatFan12

Wow Mag you are having some driver recognition issues.  What OS?
   
  Here is my DM
   
  11.32 kicking some Freestyle and kicking it good with some Ultrasones.


----------



## Magdumper

Windows 7 64 bit, can you go into the drivers of your nfb 11.32 further into the device manager?


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





magdumper said:


> Windows 7 64 bit, can you go into the drivers of your nfb 11.32 further into the device manager?


 
   
  Sure (W8)
   

   
   
  I have plugged in the 11.32 into all my OSs (XP, Vista x64 & x86, W8, W7x64) and all work well.  Been using it with W8 the last few months.  You can do it Mag...Kick it in the ass and rock and roll!!!
   
  Cheers!!!


----------



## Magdumper

That is weird.. althought I don't have a screenie, I had the same drivers as you, and the middle one was also not digitally certified. That middle one has blue screened my computer 10-15 times too... idk man :\


----------



## HeatFan12

What player r u using?  Foobar?


----------



## Magdumper

mhm, foobar 2k 1.1.18.. keep in mind I've been using this setup for multiple months, and it has only been having problems in past 2 months or so, on on the edge of totally failing in the past few days.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





magdumper said:


> mhm, foobar 2k 1.1.18.. keep in mind I've been using this setup for multiple months, and it has only been having problems in past 2 months or so, on on the edge of totally failing in the past few days.


 
   
  That is weird Mag.  Have u tried uninstalling drivers and re-install, start from scratch?


----------



## Magdumper

Yes. In my screenshots, you can see it fail. It works maybe 1/200 times (only worked once at start lol) If I go in and manually remove drivers via device manager, it doesn't really do anything either. One time, I was able to manually install drivers, but only ended up with 3 of the 6 drivers. However, the device functioned normally on these drivers for about a month. I have changed usb ports, changed cables, pretty much anything I can think of...


----------



## HeatFan12

That must be frustrating as shiiiit Mag....
   
  Alright, I guess rewinding a bit can't hurt.
   
  Here are three screens.  One is of the contents of the software package download from Audio-GD (it has good info in there in reference to ASIO as well).  The other is the Program Files on the PC once it is installed.  Just to confirm you clicked 'setup.exe' to install from the software download?
   
  The last screenie is of the VIA ASIO.exe that once installed should be on your desktop.
   
  Does any of this look the same on your PC?
   
  Cheers!


----------



## EasySounds

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Hey ES,
> 
> After all the revisions, honestly I have no idea what the A-GD Deck does anymore nowadays.  I play around with it and change it using different renderers (wasapi event, kernel streaming, viaASIO, Direct Sound).  I have tried them all, they all sound good and the windows volume (bottom right) and Deck (volume) has no effect, so the 11.32 has Foobar by the balls and rocking.  I have files in various sample rates and bit depth and no hangups whatsoever.
> 
> Cheers!


 
  Hey HeatFan12,
   
  Thanks for the reply. Yeah I guess I don't really bother with the audio-gd deck anymore.
   
  Anyway, I have a question: is the NFB 11.32 powerful enough to drive a headphone with an impedance of 600ohms ? How about 300ohms?  (I'm thinking of HD800 and Beyer T1)
   
  Thanks.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





easysounds said:


> Hey HeatFan12,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Yeah I guess I don't really bother with the audio-gd deck anymore.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Cheers ES...
   
  I don't own any 600ohm phones but do own HD580 & HD650 (300ohm) and Beyer DT770 & DT880 (250ohm) and no problems whatsoever with the 11.32 or any of my A-GD gear for that matter.  They sound delicious indeed.


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





easysounds said:


> Hey HeatFan12,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Yeah I guess I don't really bother with the audio-gd deck anymore.
> 
> ...


 

 it should drive everything for sure.... well not he6 but most things...


----------



## EasySounds

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Cheers ES...
> 
> I don't own any 600ohm phones but do own HD580 & HD650 (300ohm) and Beyer DT770 & DT880 (250ohm) and no problems whatsoever with the 11.32 or any of my A-GD gear for that matter.  They sound delicious indeed.


 
   
  Quote: 





h4mm3r 0f th0r said:


> it should drive everything for sure.... well not he6 but most things...


 
   
  Hey guys,
   
  Appreciate the replies.
   
  Great to know the NFB11.32 drives so many things.


----------



## bruce108

Don't want to be a snark, but I'm not persuaded that the 11.32 can drive the 600 ohm Beyers. Sure you have sound, but it's nowhere near as good as the sound through my Little Dot MKIV SE fed from the DAC. The conventional wisdom is right here: tubes deliver the needed voltage. Maybe a hybrid - but I didn't care for the Millett MiniMax for these, either.


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





bruce108 said:


> Don't want to be a snark, but I'm not persuaded that the 11.32 can drive the 600 ohm Beyers. Sure you have sound, but it's nowhere near as good as the sound through my Little Dot MKIV SE fed from the DAC. The conventional wisdom is right here: tubes deliver the needed voltage. Maybe a hybrid - but I didn't care for the Millett MiniMax for these, either.


 

 it is a question of power isn't it? i mean they can drive hard to drive orthos like he500 easily so why not the beyer which must require a lot less wattage?? or are you talking about voltage vs current thing?


----------



## bruce108

Right, voltage v current.


----------



## Warrax

Quote: 





eryk said:


> [size=medium]Hi Kingwa,[/size]
> 
> [size=medium]reading about usb audio standard I think I know now where lies a problem with firmware #4.[/size]
> 
> ...


 

 Hello. Was this issue resolved?


----------



## davor281

If I am correct the post from Eryk which you posted is "valid" for experience with Squeezebox.
  Later Eryk reported, that the problem did not re-appear when using Puppy Linux.
   
  As far as I managed to dig into this with the help from Torstein Hegge at alsa-develop team the situation is such:
   
  There was a problem with setting the correct sample rate in Linux kernel, that was reported in many cases for CM6631 chip and in at least two cases for the VIA VT1731.
  More about this here -
   
  http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.alsa.devel/106773
   
  Why the difference with SB and Puppy linux - SB uses ALSA only, anda ALSA sets the DAC clock to highest available sampling rate. So if you start to play the 44.1kHz track, the sample rate will be wrong (48kHz and 14.18bit). If you stop and start the track the sampling would be set correctly.
   
  Puppy Linux uses Pulse through ALSA. According to Torstein Hegge Pulse sets the DAC clock to 44.1kHz. That is why it seems that there is no problem when you play tracks with 44.1kHz. The problem would re-appear if you would try to play tracks with sampling rates other that 44.1kHz.
   
   
  I can confirm that the patch from the above posted link solves this problem.
  The same problem was discovered by Michele Pasciuti using Voyage MPD with Audio-GD DI-3 USB to SPDIF converter.
  The patch solved the problem.
   
  The Linux 3.9 rc6 kernel already includes the changes from the patch.
   
  I don't know if it will be included in the trees of the older kernel versions.
   
  Anyhow, to get rid of  the problem with older kernel, kernel source must be patched and the kernel recompiled.
   
   
  Hope this helps,
  Davor.


----------



## Kingwa

The ASIO select operate update:


----------



## oopeteroo

where can i buy Audio GD NFB 11.32 that ships to sweden ? and that can ship it as a gift ?


----------



## Warrax

Still have this problem King-wa, under Win XP Service pack 2.
  But it's same problem under Windows 7
   
  Only 24-bit playback is detected.
  Something is wrong
  (image missing)
   
  No frequency rate control (the window with 44,1, 48, 88,2 and 96Khz)
  The option is missing.
   


 I've tried reinstall with all kind of drivers, but not sucess.
  Seems installer don't detect it right, or my operating system... but both Windows XP and Windows 7? For for me seems, chipset problem. Try to tell VIA to test their drivers with p45 chipset, i have Asus p5q deluxe motherboard.
  Thank you.


----------



## Warrax

Still have this problem King-wa, under Win XP Service pack 2.
  But it's same problem under Windows 7
   
  Only 24-bit playback is detected.
  Something is wrong
  (image missing)
   
  No frequency rate control (the window with 44,1, 48, 88,2 and 96Khz)
  The option is missing.
   


 I've tried reinstall with all kind of drivers, but not sucess.
  Seems installer don't detect it right, or my operating system... but both Windows XP and Windows 7? For for me seems, chipset problem. Try to tell VIA to test their drivers with p45 chipset, i have Asus p5q deluxe motherboard.
  Thank you.


----------



## Warrax

Still have this problem King-wa, under Win XP Service pack 2.
  But it's same problem under Windows 7
   
  Only 24-bit playback is detected.
  Something is wrong
   

   
   
   
  No frequency rate control (the window with 44,1, 48, 88,2 and 96Khz)
  The option is missing.
   

   

 I've tried reinstall with all kind of drivers, but not sucess.
  Seems installer don't detect it right, or my operating system... but both Windows XP and Windows 7? For for me seems, chipset problem. Try to tell VIA to test their drivers with p45 chipset, i have Asus p5q deluxe motherboard. The chipset name Intel P45/ICH10R
  http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5Q_Deluxe/#specifications
   
  Thank you.


----------



## Jlav

I was wondering if anyone has had any success using an android device to feed USB audio to this thing.  I was thinking about switching to an android device as my primary source.  If anyone has a Galaxy SIII or a note II, as well as a USB OTG cable they can test this out.


----------



## steveting99

Quote: 





jlav said:


> I was wondering if anyone has had any success using an android device to feed USB audio to this thing.  I was thinking about switching to an android device as my primary source.  If anyone has a Galaxy SIII or a note II, as well as a USB OTG cable they can test this out.


 
   
  Hi Jlav,
   
  I've got a Samsung Note 2 and the Compass 2 from Audio-GD. Need to grab a OTG cable somewhere and will test it one of these days. Will report back results when available.
   
  Steve


----------



## Jlav

Quote: 





steveting99 said:


> Hi Jlav,
> 
> I've got a Samsung Note 2 and the Compass 2 from Audio-GD. Need to grab a OTG cable somewhere and will test it one of these days. Will report back results when available.
> 
> Steve


 
   
  Right on! Thanks Steve.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





steveting99 said:


> Hi Jlav,
> 
> I've got a Samsung Note 2 and the Compass 2 from Audio-GD. Need to grab a OTG cable somewhere and will test it one of these days. Will report back results when available.
> 
> Steve


 

 i think i tested it with the note2 and it did not work... i don't really remember if it did though, as it was 6 months ago and i tried only once for moments...


----------



## Jlav

Thanks for the info.  Did you use an OTG cable?


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





jlav said:


> Thanks for the info.  Did you use an OTG cable?


 

 yup... okay i remember more clearly now... it was a software thing... i tried to watch a movie and it did not work but the samsung music player worked fine...


----------



## DanPluck

Ordered one of these yesterday, very much hoping for a nice upgrade from my Matrix M-Stage and Stoner Acoustics UD100.


----------



## Jlav

Quote: 





h4mm3r 0f th0r said:


> yup... okay i remember more clearly now... it was a software thing... i tried to watch a movie and it did not work but the samsung music player worked fine...


 
   
  Ok cool.  That's good news.  Hopefully I'll be able to test it out soon when my android mini pc comes in the mail.


----------



## EasySounds

Hey guys,
   
  When using the NFB 11.32, I realise that when I'm using foobar, I can't get audio from other sources, e.g. youtube, at the same time.
   
  Most times, if I close foobar, then youtube (or other programs, e.g. skype) start producing audio again.
   
  However, sometimes, even when foobar is closed already, the audio does not return for these other programs.
   
  Anyone know a fix?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





easysounds said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> When using the NFB 11.32, I realise that when I'm using foobar, I can't get audio from other sources, e.g. youtube, at the same time.
> 
> ...


 

 well if you close foobar then you would have to restart the other programs so that the sound would work with them... anyways, that does not happen with me... i can use multiple application that need sound at the same time...


----------



## EasySounds

Quote: 





h4mm3r 0f th0r said:


> well if you close foobar then you would have to restart the other programs so that the sound would work with them... anyways, that does not happen with me... i can use multiple application that need sound at the same time...


 
  Hey,
   
  thanks for the reply.
   
  I've tried running foobar and youtube together, but if youtube's audio won't get through.
   
  if someone could figure out why I can't run stuff simultaneously it would help. (if it helps I'm using the via direct ks asio in foobar)
   
  also, even if i restart my browser (chrome), youtube does not work (although it did before, once or twice)
   
  thanks.


----------



## apgood

h4mm3r 0f th0r said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If the audio can be used by multiple applications at the same time then you are not using exclusive mode. This means your audio is going through the windows sounds mixer and potentially being up \ downsampled if it's different to what is setup there....

Sent from my LG-P705 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwatch

New USB driver is available http://www.audio-gd.com/AudiogdUSB32ASIOv1.3forwin130418.rar


----------



## EasySounds

Quote: 





apgood said:


> If the audio can be used by multiple applications at the same time then you are not using exclusive mode. This means your audio is going through the windows sounds mixer and potentially being up \ downsampled if it's different to what is setup there....
> 
> Sent from my LG-P705 using Tapatalk 2


 
  Hey apgood,
   
  Yeah that's what I thought (since we had to follow all those instructions for foobar); but I never thought that even after shutting down foobar I wouldn't get audio from other sources like youtube.


----------



## apgood

easysounds said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, don't know for sure put I assume it's because apps like YouTube do a check when they start and "find" there is "no audio device" because it's locked for exclusive use by foobar and don't check again and \ or windows doesn't let apps know when a sound device is released from exclusive use.... or something to that effect. 

Sent from my LG-P705 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EasySounds

Quote: 





apgood said:


> Yeah, don't know for sure put I assume it's because apps like YouTube do a check when they start and "find" there is "no audio device" because it's locked for exclusive use by foobar and don't check again and \ or windows doesn't let apps know when a sound device is released from exclusive use.... or something to that effect.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P705 using Tapatalk 2


 
  Hey apgood,
   
  hmm... that's an interesting thought.
   
  yeah. what can I say... most of my PCs get killed by software/windows way before hardware even starts to age; and I generally keep them clean too.
   
  Thanks for the insight though.


----------



## Trae

Don't use WASAPI/ASIO on foobar. Both mute any other sounds. If you want audio on youtube+foobar+whatever, your output has to be set to directsound.


----------



## Jlav

Quote: 





trae said:


> Don't use WASAPI/ASIO on foobar. Both mute any other sounds. If you want audio on youtube+foobar+whatever, your output has to be set to directsound.


 
  Trae, if I am not mistaken, this is the whole point of WASAPI/ASIO.  Both are designed to bypass the kernal mixer in windows, thus eliminating system sounds.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Trae

That, and WASAPI/ASIO doesn't "compress" the sound. DS, in my experience sounds like the stream is being normalized or dynamically compressed, and WASAPI/ASIO don't have those problems. Like you said, they're exclusive, they prioritize the audio streams that are being played first over others, which results in the other playing streams being muted, and they allow for a bitperfect output. Since DS isn't truly designed to be an exclusive API, it allows multiple streams to be played simultaneously.


----------



## HeatFan12

Love 'em and enjoy all the renderers.  They all sound delicious.  Last couple weeks I have been trying Ubuntu (12.10) on all my PCs (dual boot with W7 & Vista) and have to say when it comes to audio it kicks @ss.  The 11.32 sings with no set up worries at all.  Once the drivers are installed on the PC, it's all good.  I also have been playing with my NFB-15.1 & NFB-16 with the TE8802 (not for the easily rattled due to patience being a virtue to make it work) and as of now no probs whatsoever with Ubuntu.  Setup was a breeze choosing the output and music has been playing with no dropouts, no hiccups at all.  ATM, listening to the NFB-16 with W8 and kickin' @ss indeed waiting for my 11.32 and tube amp to warm up for more love.
   
  All OS's and renderers I have tried and all kickass since I received my 11.32 back in September- XP (x86), Vista (x86 & x64), W7 (x64) and W8 (x64).  Foobar (WASAPI (reg), VIAASIO, KS, ASIO4ALL, DS, ASIO (Before VIA), WASAPI (Push & Event).  I have also used MediaMonkey, iTunes, MusicBee, uLilith....
   
  Try various players and enjoy all the output love this wonderful black box has to offer...  Don't settle for any one player or output.  Have fun!!!
   
  My just received little Sony VAIO (11.6") with W8 has been spanking all my A-GD gear for a couple days with all different players and outputs.
   
   
   

   
   

   
   

   
   
  Cheers!!!


----------



## EasySounds

Hey everyone,
   
  Thanks for all the replies.
   
  Does this mean that if I use VIA DirectKS ASIO I get 'better' sound from foobar but if I want convenience directsound would be more suited?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## Greenleaf7

Has anyone compared this amp with the o2 + odac combo? The 11.32 on paper has the better Dac and outputs more power than the o2.


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





greenleaf7 said:


> Has anyone compared this amp with the o2 + odac combo? The 11.32 on paper has the better Dac and outputs more power than the o2.


 

 well it is better for sure... i sold my o2/odac combo but kept this... as this is 299$ right now on audio-gd site and the o2/odac cost 20-30$ less only, 11.32 is  a much much better deal... the dac is superior and the amp too imo. and not just talking about power...


----------



## Greenleaf7

Yes the $299 promo price of the 11.32 makes it a real bargain. Since you've heard both the o2/odac and the 11.32, could you highlight the key differences between the 2? Would really appreciate your feedback


----------



## Greenleaf7

Yes the $299 promo price of the 11.32 makes it a real bargain. Since you've heard both the o2/odac and the 11.32, could you highlight the key differences between the 2? Would really appreciate your feedback


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





greenleaf7 said:


> Yes the $299 promo price of the 11.32 makes it a real bargain. Since you've heard both the o2/odac and the 11.32, could you highlight the key differences between the 2? Would really appreciate your feedback  Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 well it is hard as o2 and odac are separate and 11.32 is a built in combo... it makes it harder to do it as i can tell you about the combos rather than individual pieces.
   
  the odac/o2 combo is very neutral precise and detailed... i used it with the he500 so i was not really impressed as that combo did not have enough drive to power them properly and the treble was a bit grainy... it was great with the hd650 though...
   
  11.32 powers the he500 very well and the hd650 also sings with it marvelously... this combo has very good detail in treble... the bass portion is very tight but the emphasis of the sound is on treble for me... both are incredible close imo. in sound signature but the 11.32 is slightly better in soundstage and detail imo.(i don't consider myself an audiophile so it is just an opinion and may not be fact)... the difference is almost too small to consider but the main factor is the power of the amp, which alone makes it worth while tbh.


----------



## eccom

http://www.interprojekt.com.pl or audiophonics.fr, though the polish site is much cheaper.


----------



## Kingwa

Can anyone tell me which media player request the ASIO must have 64bit support?
  I want to feedback to VIA see if can edit the driver support ASIO 64bit for cooperate with that media player.


----------



## rdsu

kingwa said:


> Can anyone tell me which media player request the ASIO must have 64bit support?
> I want to feedback to VIA see if can edit the driver support ASIO 64bit for cooperate with that media player.



JPlay on Windows 64bit only use 64bit ASIOs...


----------



## realmassy

rdsu said:


> JPlay on Windows 64bit only use 64bit ASIOs...



That's right. I've used JRiver and there was no issue with the USB32 drivers, but that's because it's a 32 bit software. Now I'm using jriver + jplay and I can't use th ASIO drivers. KS still works fine though, altough I can't use the smallest buffers.


----------



## rdsu

Quote: 





realmassy said:


> That's right. I've used JRiver and there was no issue with the USB32 drivers, but that's because it's a 32 bit software. Now I'm using jriver + jplay and I can't use th ASIO drivers. KS still works fine though, altough I can't use the smallest buffers.


 

 I already reported that to Kingwa, here and by email, so lets hope VIA can do something about this...


----------



## SidiousX

Quote: 





kingwa said:


> Can anyone tell me which media player request the ASIO must have 64bit support?
> I want to feedback to VIA see if can edit the driver support ASIO 64bit for cooperate with that media player.


 
  Hi Kingwa
  Some points concerning new 1.3 driver (not only x64 case driver)
  1. When you have put updated VIA ASIO driver into USB-32 driver, you have forgotten updated plugs which you are moving into foobar components, so in effect VIA ASIO new viaasio.dll is instaled when in foobar folder there is still old viaasio.dll, pls fix it
  2. I do not know why you are stick with old outdated 2009 foobar asio plugin (again in plugs folder), when there is new foobar asio plugin Version 2.1.2 http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_out_asio dated 2012. Pls elaborate or consider to update it. Same goes to WASAPi foobar plugin.
  3. Pls take a look at this gentleman post
http://www.head-fi.org/t/500369/audio-gd-digital-interface/3780#post_9380905
  VIA panel is not loading at win7x64 os, is not major but a bit irritating.
  4. Concerning x64 driver per se, if you will update ASIO plugin to version 2.1.2 for actual foobar you will see that even for foobar new option appear which allows you to use ASIO x64 driver. Here is screenshot.


----------



## realmassy

^ that's because Foobar is a 32 bit application abd uses the 32 bit version of the driver. Just because the OS is 64 bit doesn't mean that all software installed is 64 bit: Windows 7/8 supports applications built on 32 bit.


----------



## SidiousX

@realmassy
  That's rather obvious, its basic computer knowledge. I'm referring to the fact that there is potential usage of working on x64 VIA ASIO drivers (answering Kingwa's question). Sooner or later all progs migrate into x64 structure, as OS, its drivers, AV's and many other proggies did already.


----------



## realmassy

I can't see that happening anytime soon for Foobar or JRiver: migrating those applications won't be trivial and won't provide any benefit (do we really need more than 3gb of ram to play some files?)


----------



## Kingwa

I am use the WIN7 64bit on Macbook pro without any problems.
  The V1.3 is only for the DI-V3 update, not for other device.
  We always contact with VIA engineers wish can improve the driver .
  The driver target is best on sound and jitter control cooperate with the hardware, not least buffer in PC.
  More data communication in the asynchronous transfer cause the PC had to have more buffer for avoid data drop off.


----------



## Rayzilla

Just started reading up on this little gem today and I am very interested, no matter what my wife says about my headphone hobby.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I am still a rookie, so I have many questions before going for it. I appreciate any bit of advice and info you have to offer.
   
  Background:
  1) Current HP's in order of use: Ed8, Pro900, RS2, ES-10, Spirit 1. But thinking about getting TH900 (might just go out and buy it and deal with the wife later
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I've waited long enough for her to give me the green light).
  2) Source: MB Air, Sg Note2, MB Pro, MB Mini.
  3) Mostly listen to: a) EDB like Hardwell / Dimitri & Like Mike / Tomorrowland-like stuff; b) Vocals, Buble-like stuff; c) Pop and some rock; d) Canto-pop, and as I improve my audio gear I will probably get into other genre that I normally would not get into.
  4) I really like something neutral/transparent. I can handle more sibilance than the average and I actually like a lot of treble. I also want good quality and quantity of bass (clean and punchy).
  5) Is there any other info you need to guide me in the right direction?
   
  Questions:
  1) Is the NFB 11-32 a good choice given the above or do you recommend another Audio GD model or other brand? I.e. current HP list and potential TH900.
  2) Is this transportable because it appears to be reasonably transportable?
  3) Will it work with the Note2? A member here said he had problems some time ago but may have found a fix by now.
  4) They appear to be shipping from Hong Kong and I am living there. Can I buy it direct (in person) here?
  5) Can someone give some advice on the upgrades that are available for this unit?
   
  Thank you in advance!


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





rayzilla said:


> Just started reading up on this little gem today and I am very interested, no matter what my wife says about my headphone hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  if you like treble then this product is for you as it has pretty good and detailed treble.... the bass is tight but maybe slightly lacking for my tastes and yes, it would work with the note2 if you use a simple 5pin microusb to usb adapter(about 2-3$ maybe)... about getting it in person, you should email audio-gd....


----------



## Rayzilla

Quote: 





h4mm3r 0f th0r said:


> if you like treble then this product is for you as it has pretty good and detailed treble.... the bass is tight but maybe slightly lacking for my tastes and yes, it would work with the note2 if you use a simple 5pin microusb to usb adapter(about 2-3$ maybe)... about getting it in person, you should email audio-gd....


 
  Thor, thanks for you response. Did you get the upgrade with your purchase? How does the upgrade differ from the original? 
   
  Has anyone had a chance to try this amp/dac with the Ed8, Pro900 or RS2 (my primary HPs)?
   
  Kingwa, do you have a store that I can come to try it out? I could bring my MB Air and my Note2 and a couple of headphones.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## SidiousX

Quote: 





realmassy said:


> I can't see that happening anytime soon for Foobar or JRiver: migrating those applications won't be trivial and won't provide any benefit (do we really need more than 3gb of ram to play some files?)


 
  I disagree. Its a question for what purpose will you use your computer. If your are using it to only play some files with foobar and nothing more that's fine. If like for many others users computer is working station using many , sometime almost max resources unified architecture x64 of OS, drivers,progs is crucial and it will happen sooner than many think. Take a look how many users of x64 were 4 years ago and how situation looks today. Architecture x86 is already a history. Bottomline hence for its crucial at least give a chance user possibility to choose x64 architecture of drivers, properly written ofcourse.


----------



## rdsu

Quote: 





kingwa said:


> I am use the WIN7 64bit on Macbook pro without any problems.
> The V1.3 is only for the DI-V3 update, not for other device.
> We always contact with VIA engineers wish can improve the driver .
> The driver target is best on sound and jitter control cooperate with the hardware, not least buffer in PC.
> More data communication in the asynchronous transfer cause the PC had to have more buffer for avoid data drop off.


 

 This means that none optimization will be made to allow lower buffers?


----------



## realmassy

sidiousx said:


> I disagree. Its a question for what purpose will you use your computer. If your are using it to only play some files with foobar and nothing more that's fine.



Fair point, if you're using the pc for more than audio than you might have some benefits switching to a 64 bit architecture. Many of us dedicate a pc to audio, I'm personally using a Atom motherboard and is working fine with jriver/jplay


----------



## TTNK

Does anyone know if the 11.32 can drive the Hifiman HE 5LE's well? I understand that the 5le's are harder to drive than the HE 500's...


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





ttnk said:


> Does anyone know if the 11.32 can drive the Hifiman HE 5LE's well? I understand that the 5le's are harder to drive than the HE 500's...


 
  this is what their site says but i don't know exactly how much power he5le require to shine but he500 needs around 1watt minimum to do good although it doesn't sound terrible with lower power... the recommended is 2Ws which is exceeded by the 11.32
 [size=x-small]3500mW/25 ohm

 1800mW/50 ohm

 900mW/100 ohm

 300mW/300 ohm

 150mW/600 ohm[/size]


----------



## Mambosenior

Quote: 





ttnk said:


> Does anyone know if the 11.32 can drive the Hifiman HE 5LE's well? I understand that the 5le's are harder to drive than the HE 500's...


 

 You can use the 11.32 and it will give you sound. You will not be hearing the best of the HE-5LE until you use a speaker amp.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





rayzilla said:


> Just started reading up on this little gem today and I am very interested, no matter what my wife says about my headphone hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I have used the 11.32 for over six months now and can say that it is a very good gear. Well worth at lest twice it's price. It does a credible job driving my Audeze LCD3s IMO. It's built solid and with a MBP and iPod in a Pure doc, I have had zero problems.
   
  It is transportable without too much inconvenience.  However, for each listening session you would want to move it to where you going to use it and not move it again. It does connect to a wall outlet. I guess if you were plugged into a extension cord you could move about with it, but the way I move it is treating very tenderly as if its more fragile than it is. I do have it stored away, take it out to use and then put back into the drawer till next time.


----------



## TTNK

Quote: 





h4mm3r 0f th0r said:


> this is what their site says but i don't know exactly how much power he5le require to shine but he500 needs around 1watt minimum to do good although it doesn't sound terrible with lower power... the recommended is 2Ws which is exceeded by the 11.32
> [size=x-small]3500mW/25 ohm
> 
> 1800mW/50 ohm
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





mambosenior said:


> You can use the 11.32 and it will give you sound. You will not be hearing the best of the HE-5LE until you use a speaker amp.


 
  Thanks guys. Ok, so I've never used a speaker amp to drive headphones before... I mean, I have some cheaper speaker amps (Audiosource amp 100,,Lepai LP-2020A+ (digital amp)). I'm guessing that better speaker amp = better performance right? Sorry for the n00bish question...


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





ttnk said:


> Thanks guys. Ok, so I've never used a speaker amp to drive headphones before... I mean, I have some cheaper speaker amps (Audiosource amp 100,,Lepai LP-2020A+ (digital amp)). I'm guessing that better speaker amp = better performance right? Sorry for the n00bish question...


 

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/629352/he-500-lcd2-d5000-dt770-sr80-on-a-speaker-amp-emotiva-mini-x-a-100-project
   
  check this thread out for speaker amp stuff... you would need a balanced wire and a speaker tap converter etc... read the thread and ask there...


----------



## arus12

Hello!
  I have a question - sorry for poor english knowledge:
   
  Audio-GD NFB-11.32 can drive a HiFiMAN HE-4? HE-4 needs 2 W per channel by details.
  (http://www.head-direct.com/Products/?act=detail&id=95)
   
  But, i don't know, output specification of NFB-11.32 are sum of both channel or per channel? I think, is concerning to sum. of both channel.
   
  I use now Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro (http://europe.beyerdynamic.com/shop/dt-990-pro.html), this is 250Ohm and 100mW / cans.
  I usually set the volume knob to 50% (12 O'clock) with Low gain, or 9-10 O'clock with High gain.
  The question is: Where is the 300mw/300Ohm output. I'm confused.  
   
  Thanks! - Arus


----------



## EasySounds

Hey guys,
   
  Unfortunately, my NFB11.32 has started to not work with foobar: "Unrecoverable playback error: ASIO initialization failed : Hardware not present". Anyone know the fix? (I suspect my USB ports may be an issue; although I am getting sound thru the NFB11.32 when using non-foobar applications like youtube/grooveshark.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





easysounds said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Unfortunately, my NFB11.32 has started to not work with foobar: "Unrecoverable playback error: ASIO initialization failed : Hardware not present". Anyone know the fix? (I suspect my USB ports may be an issue; although I am getting sound thru the NFB11.32 when using non-foobar applications like youtube/grooveshark.
> 
> Thanks.


 

 yeah it recently happened with me too... i changed from asio... although i don't use foobar anymore...


----------



## Solitary1

Well, it has been a while since I posted. Pretty much the 11.32 has 500 hrs. on and I am so impressed. Bought a ALO Pan Am for the new tube amp running it thru the 11.32. HeatFan12, you're right, this thing LOVES tubes! I'm sorry, as much as I like the headphone amp stage, the DAC is better. I have had a bunch of DACs (rDAC, V-DAC, ibasso D7, Maverick Audio D2) none can compare.


----------



## EasySounds

Quote: 





h4mm3r 0f th0r said:


> yeah it recently happened with me too... i changed from asio... although i don't use foobar anymore...


 
  Hey,
   
  Hmm... I thought that foobar with via direct ks asio was the proper way to ensure sound fidelity since audio-gd specifically used foobar in their instructions.
   
  In any case, would using say... winamp or itunes really affect sound quality (as compared to foobar since my foobar kinda broke with NFB11.32)?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## bruce108

I'm running Windows 7, foobar2000 using WASAPI event mode into the 11.32 - no problem. Try that before you give up foobar.


----------



## Mambosenior

PROBLEM
   
  OK, here is something interesting I've had happening with my 11.32 since getting it. I have been listening mostly via CDs so I have procrastinated asking here although I did write Audio-gd. Corresponding with him did not produce a fix, even after trying ALL suggestions. I was recommended that I post here (interesting and annoying, at the same time), so here it goes:
   
  Using Macbook Pro OSX 10.5.8: Playing from USB, If I have 44.1, 48, 176000 or 192000 Hz in the Midi panel, the music plays correctly. However, setting at 88000 or 96000 Hz, it doesn't play normal, it plays at half-speed! What's happening? What to do?
   
  Can anyone here help. Thank you.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





mambosenior said:


> PROBLEM
> 
> OK, here is something interesting I've had happening with my 11.32 since getting it. I have been listening mostly via CDs so I have procrastinated asking here although I did write Audio-gd. Corresponding with him did not produce a fix, even after trying ALL suggestions. I was recommended that I post here (interesting and annoying, at the same time), so here it goes:
> 
> ...


 
  Wow......I have no problem when setting Midi at 88,000. Sometimes a spoken track is garbled and its because its like 50 MP3.....words only.  Here is a guide that helped me. Maybe something in there addresses your problem.  USB DACs


----------



## Solitary1

Quote: 





mambosenior said:


> PROBLEM
> 
> OK, here is something interesting I've had happening with my 11.32 since getting it. I have been listening mostly via CDs so I have procrastinated asking here although I did write Audio-gd. Corresponding with him did not produce a fix, even after trying ALL suggestions. I was recommended that I post here (interesting and annoying, at the same time), so here it goes:
> 
> ...


 
  Are you using iTunes as as your player? Or one other the audiophile players (Amarra, Audivrana +, BitPerfect, ...)? I have found out some of players affect badly with some dacs.


----------



## Mambosenior

Saraguie, Solitary1, thank you for your posts trying to help me. Much appreciated!

Tried all possible suggestions. Used Fidelia, Play, ITunes, among others and same result as described: only 88 & 96 settings don't function properly. Very frustrating.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





mambosenior said:


> Saraguie, Solitary1, thank you for your posts trying to help me. Much appreciated!
> 
> Tried all possible suggestions. Used Fidelia, Play, ITunes, among others and same result as described: only 88 & 96 settings don't function properly. Very frustrating.


 
  Please try Kingwa again. There is the language thing but he really does try to help. Just those settings and with a MAC too.......I bet it is frustrating as hell!


----------



## Mambosenior

This is the last of my correspondence from Mr. Kingwa,
An odd response since he knew from the start that I was using a Mac and not a PC:
   
Do you have a windows computer can update the firmware to the newest version for try?
http://www.audio-gd.com/USB32firmware.rar
 Here is the link of the tool can flash the firmware.
 Most people can flash succeed but few users have fail.
 So if you want to flash the firmware, please read the guide careful.
 The #4 firmware is the newest firmware.
If you can't enure the operate, please ask in forum see anyone can help you through remote control?
http://www.head-fi.org/t/624517/audio-gd-nfb-11-32-delivery-impression-thread/450
The member Heatfan 12 is a good people like to help anyone.
Kingwa


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





mambosenior said:


> This is the last of my correspondence from Mr. Kingwa,
> An odd response since he knew from the start that I was using a Mac and not a PC:
> 
> Do you have a windows computer can update the firmware to the newest version for try?
> ...


 

 the thing is that it is the computer audio section... if it was the normal dac section then this thread would have been much more active... and you would have gotten your answers a lot quicker...


----------



## Kingwa

Now the driver V2.0 release , for older units, the firmware update is necessary .
  Update the firmware have some risk , even though we have flash very lot firmwares during produced the products without a single one fail case.
  The wrong operate may shatter the firmware and want to buy a new one for replacement.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/500369/audio-gd-digital-interface/3825#post_9436458


----------



## Mambosenior

Oh, well. Time to eat it and look forward to the next adventure.


----------



## Solitary1

Quote: 





mambosenior said:


> Saraguie, Solitary1, thank you for your posts trying to help me. Much appreciated!
> 
> Tried all possible suggestions. Used Fidelia, Play, ITunes, among others and same result as described: only 88 & 96 settings don't function properly. Very frustrating.


 
  Man, the only thing I can see is the the OS you are using. Is there any reason why you are you Leopard? I would suggest as least Snow Leopard. BIG fifference, maybe more than the difference from Snow Leopard to Lion. When I bought my 11.32 I already move to ML. I would try it out, but my Mac does not support Leopard.


----------



## Mambosenior

According to Mr. Kingwa's correspondence, he has a Mac with "Leopard" (10.5.8) and the 11.32 works fine. I have other Macs running "Lion" but are not in a convenient place to use with the 11.32. Need to keep the MacBook at "Leopart" for the time being.


----------



## Solitary1

Quote: 





mambosenior said:


> According to Mr. Kingwa's correspondence, he has a Mac with "Leopard" (10.5.8) and the 11.32 works fine. I have other Macs running "Lion" but are not in a convenient place to use with the 11.32. Need to keep the MacBook at "Leopart" for the time being.


 
   
  Oh, well.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





mambosenior said:


> According to Mr. Kingwa's correspondence, he has a Mac with "Leopard" (10.5.8) and the 11.32 works fine. I have other Macs running "Lion" but are not in a convenient place to use with the 11.32. Need to keep the MacBook at "Leopart" for the time being.


 
  Why not use one of the Lion machines to help isolate the problem?  Good catch Solitary1 the Leopard OS sailed over my big head (small brain)


----------



## Mambosenior

Will try at my first opportunity. My thanks once again for your courtesy to help.


----------



## Kingwa

The old macbook pro have some matter on the display card so one year ago I have bought a new macbook pro , it is have the OS10.73 .
  In the macbook, the output sampling is fixed by the setting on midi page, I like to setting on the highest sampling like 192K 32bit.


----------



## HeatFan12

Well, everytime I check this thread I get the driver / firmware upgrade bug.  I see different results and folks still having problems and not having problems and the VIA DS and the WASAPI and the Kernel Streaming and the ASIO and the ASIO4ALL etc. etc. etc....
   
  My 11.32 was kicking @ss with no problems whatsoever but I got curious and did not really know what firmware I had so I tried the "firmware update tool".  Don't know what happened but my 11.32 disappeared.  No players recognized it and installing the drivers again did not work.  I cursed myself 1000 times for being curious when my 11.32 had been working perfectly since September 2012 when I purchased it.
   
  Alas, I remember Kingwa had included an extra chip in the box when I purchased her last year.  Opened her up and replaced the chip and all is well once again.  Beautiful sounds once again with different players and output renderers.
   
   

   
   
  You think after all the A-GD gear I own (NFB-11.32, NFB-15.1, NFB-16, NFB-3, C-2, DAC-19DSP & Digital Interface), I would know better than to mess with any gear if it's working great.  Curiosity kicked me this time but not again.
   
  IF IT AIN'T BROKE, DON'T TRY TO FIX / UPDATE / UPGRADE IT AND JUST ENJOY.!!!!!
   
  After the new firmware install I have tried all my players and all work great with W8 (usb).....I also have the optical input connected to my Vistax64 desktop.....WASAPI, KS, ASIO VIA DS, DS, ASIO4ALL.....


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





solitary1 said:


> Well, it has been a while since I posted. Pretty much the 11.32 has 500 hrs. on and I am so impressed. *Bought a ALO Pan Am for the new tube amp running it thru the 11.32. HeatFan12, you're right, this thing LOVES tubes! *I'm sorry, as much as I like the headphone amp stage, the DAC is better. I have had a bunch of DACs (rDAC, V-DAC, ibasso D7, Maverick Audio D2) none can compare.


 
   
  It loves tubes indeed.  The clarity and detail retrieval is a great match with great overall presentation...


----------



## genclaymore

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Well, everytime I check this thread I get the driver / firmware upgrade bug.  I see different results and folks still having problems and not having problems and the VIA DS and the WASAPI and the Kernel Streaming and the ASIO and the ASIO4ALL etc. etc. etc....
> 
> My 11.32 was kicking @ss with no problems whatsoever but I got curious and did not really know what firmware I had so I tried the "firmware update tool".  Don't know what happened but my 11.32 disappeared.  No players recognized it and installing the drivers again did not work.  I cursed myself 1000 times for being curious when my 11.32 had been working perfectly since September 2012 when I purchased it.
> 
> ...


 
  Yea the update failed on me too, so in the end I in up ordering the Firmware 7 from kigma, which i should get soon. Tho I had issues and i needed the 2.0 drivers to fix like the asio issue i had.


----------



## rxetera

Questions about noise floor:
   
  First off hello everyone, I've been lurking here for some time now, but didn't officially register until I recently purchased the Denon AH-D600 headphones and a 11.32 DAC (with the upgraded clocks) to listen to music at home and work with my new Mac Book Pro (w SSD) and various other Mac systems at the office.
   
  I have been pleased with the quality (value) of the DAC, and have had no issues getting it to work with all formats via Audirvana.  The only minor quibble would be with the cheap power cord supplied with the DAC - the cord fits too loose in the socket that is also too shallow for the cord supplied (nothing serious though).
   
  Anyhow, after several weeks of running the DAC 8+ hours a day, I decided to do some critical testing.  First was to compare the noise floor of the headphone amp.  I generated a 1-5khz sine sweep with Sox and then dropped the volume to various levels from -90db all the way to -130db.  Then I listened to each in order while raising the volume to see at which point the noise floor covers up the signal.  With the 11.32 I'm getting somewhere around -115db, but the noise floor is quite "loud" by then.  By contrast all the Macs I have used have a quieter noise floor on the builtin amp. I can hear down to -120db and the noise floor is not nearly as bad as with the 11.32.  I have tried various different configs including running the Macbook Pro off battery power, running the 11.32 off a UPS, but nothing really helped.
   
  So now I'm wondering if this is normal for the 11.32, is it the headphone amp or the power supply that's the source of the noise?  Are my headphones too sensitive and not a good match for this DAC/amp?


----------



## Solitary1

Quote: 





rxetera said:


> Questions about noise floor:
> 
> First off hello everyone, I've been lurking here for some time now, but didn't officially register until I recently purchased the Denon AH-D600 headphones and a 11.32 DAC (with the upgraded clocks) to listen to music at home and work with my new Mac Book Pro (w SSD) and various other Mac systems at the office.
> 
> ...


 
  I would suspect the Denon is not a good match. I have almost the same setup as you (2012 Mac Mini->iTunes->Audirvana Plus->11.32), but my headphones are the Sennheiser HD650 and AKG K702. Using the 11.32 as DAC with my ALO Pan Am or using the buiit-in headphone amp there is no noise even listening solo piano.


----------



## HPiper

It seems a lot of people have trouble with the software (drivers) supplied with this dac/amp. Is that a fairly common thing to have happen? I kinda want to get one of these but I really don't feel like fighting with my computer for a couple hours to get everything working either.


----------



## realmassy

^ I guess only those who have problems with the drivers are posting here to look for help..or to complain! Probably the majority of Audiogd users are simply enjoying their dacs.


----------



## bruce108

+1 to that - I for one. Worked flawlessly from install. Win 7/64 bit/ Foobar2000/WASAPI.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





bruce108 said:


> +1 to that - I for one. Worked flawlessly from install. Win 7/64 bit/ Foobar2000/WASAPI.


 

 Thanks, that is exactly what I am running also.


----------



## realmassy

And I'm using JRiver on Win 8 server, for what it's worth


----------



## GaryPham

Hi guys, I'll be waiting to receive my 11.32 soon and just wanted to reconfirm with everyone regarding the firmware/driver issues.  If my 11.32 installs fine and works straight off the bat, should I just not worry about any updates?  I'm buying it 2nd hand off another head-fier who said he purchased it brand new from Audio-gd in november so I'm assuming that these are the ones that are pre-installed with firmware 3.  Are the most current firmware/drivers firmware 7 and driver 2.0?  Are installing these purely for compatability issues? or is there actual improvements to the 11.32 from updating firmware and drivers?  I want the optimal performance out of my 11.32 but if there's no real benefits then there's no point in fixing something if it's not broken right?
   
  For reference I'll be using Win7 64 bit with foobar like the previous 2 users here so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that everything will work fine from initial install.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





garypham said:


> Hi guys, I'll be waiting to receive my 11.32 soon and just wanted to reconfirm with everyone regarding the firmware/driver issues.  If my 11.32 installs fine and works straight off the bat, should I just not worry about any updates?  I'm buying it 2nd hand off another head-fier who said he purchased it brand new from Audio-gd in november so I'm assuming that these are the ones that are pre-installed with firmware 3.  Are the most current firmware/drivers firmware 7 and driver 2.0?  Are installing these purely for compatability issues? or is there actual improvements to the 11.32 from updating firmware and drivers?  *I want the optimal performance out of my 11.32 but if there's no real benefits then there's no point in fixing something if it's not broken right?*
> 
> For reference I'll be using Win7 64 bit with foobar like the previous 2 users here so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that everything will work fine from initial install.


 
   
  Congratz Gary...Read post #603


----------



## SidiousX

@GaryPham and HeatFan12
  Let me be the voice of different opinion and different approach. I'm a computer and sound devices user, which love to test new things. Whatever is new firmware or driver i like to test it, check sonic impact etc. Esepcially in case of USB-32 there is great margin of potential improvents due to firmware upgrade area. Till now i think firmware 7 and driver 2.0 is the best it is, both sonically and functionally, especially if you are using VIA ASIO. So on the contrary to HeatFan12 i do recommended upgrade firmware to 7 and using driver2.0.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





sidiousx said:


> @GaryPham and HeatFan12
> Let me be the voice of different opinion and different approach. I'm a computer and sound devices user, which love to test new things. Whatever is new firmware or driver i like to test it, check sonic impact etc. Esepcially in case of USB-32 there is great margin of potential improvents due to firmware upgrade area. Till now i think firmware 7 and driver 2.0 is the best it is, both sonically and functionally, especially if you are using VIA ASIO. So on the contrary to HeatFan12 i do recommended upgrade firmware to 7 and using driver2.0.


 
   
   
  I hear ya SidiousX.  If you look back on this thread, like massy stated, lots of folks are frustrated and there are many pages where many peeps were complaining about all the firmwares, drivers and compatibility issues.  I love to tweak myself and have tried the 11.32 with many OSs and bit-perfect renderers as well as media players, but there has to come a time when you need to just enjoy.  I started this thread back in Sept. 2012 when the 11.32 first came out and have moved it all around the house many times trying different things.  Some folks use wasapi, ks, ds, ASIO etc...and some folks can't get VIA ASIO to work etc...
   
  Some folks are used to plug and play devices and the 11.32 is far from it, but worth the effort to get it right.  I also have the TE8802 chip on the NFB-15.1 & NFB-16 and my friend, the usb-32 is a walk in the park compared to getting the TE8802 to work with various OSs.
   
  Sometimes you just have to leave well enough alone and concentrate on what is working and sounding good.
   
  Cheers!!!


----------



## rxetera

Quote: 





solitary1 said:


> I would suspect the Denon is not a good match. I have almost the same setup as you (2012 Mac Mini->iTunes->Audirvana Plus->11.32), but my headphones are the Sennheiser HD650 and AKG K702. Using the 11.32 as DAC with my ALO Pan Am or using the buiit-in headphone amp there is no noise even listening solo piano.


 

 The noise floor I'm talking about here is so far below normal listening levels that a quite piano note would blow my ears off.  I'm just asking of other's experiences because I was surprised to see the 11.32 noise floor with the volume turned up 3/4 noticeably higher than the built-in Macbook Pro's headphone out.  By contrast my 10 year old PC notebook has higher level then both which I was expecting to hear.  So this either speaks to the high quality hardware on the Macbook Pro, or some other processing going on to reduce the noise, but the volume of the sine sweeps are very close on both cases so I can't imagine any extra processing going on.
   
  I will still try out the 11.32 fixed and variable line outs in the next couple of weeks to see if I get the same noise levels.  Unfortunately since this is my first external DAC purchase I have no other reference to compare to, hence my questions here.


----------



## SidiousX

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> I hear ya SidiousX.  If you look back on this thread, like massy stated, lots of folks are frustrated and there are many pages where many peeps were complaining about all the firmwares, drivers and compatibility issues.  I love to tweak myself and have tried the 11.32 with many OSs and bit-perfect renderers as well as media players, but there has to come a time when you need to just enjoy.  I started this thread back in Sept. 2012 when the 11.32 first came out and have moved it all around the house many times trying different things.  Some folks use wasapi, ks, ds, ASIO etc...and some folks can't get VIA ASIO to work etc...
> 
> Some folks are used to plug and play devices and the 11.32 is far from it, but worth the effort to get it right.  I also have the TE8802 chip on the NFB-15.1 & NFB-16 and my friend, the usb-32 is a walk in the park compared to getting the TE8802 to work with various OSs.
> 
> ...


 
  I know all this threads as they were born and grows up. I have started at 2011 right from the bottom so from Tenor 7, it was medicore at its best, yet in the meantime it gives not much trouble. Next i west into Tenor 8, that was a different story, trouble maker indeed, till this day based on ppl comments and lack of suport of Tenor 8 producer (for clarity Kingwa is not to blame here). So i know all the paths of USB pain and gain. then USB-32 turns out, which had usual mature firmware and driver trouble, firmware 3 was quite qood, frimware 4 with ASIO support was a bit trouble, esepecially on Win8. Then when firmware 7 and driver 2 appear, after many testing i could say its not bad at all, exither on Win7 or 8, so that is why i strongly recommening this firmware and driver update, it is best as it is for now. Ppl has different hardware, os, configs, it always impact final outcome, many ppl are unexperienced, when they trying to make things work properly, man always learning at his own mistakes best, at least imho, but as i said i like to always chek and test new things. Its always the best to get hardware intall it and just enjoy listening, but my experienced clealry says, that in case of pc world, progres is too fast, to just do that.


----------



## lesda

Hi, I was wondering if anybody could help me out? I was originally planning to get the o2/odac or the magni/modi combo to pair with my HE400 until I stumbled upon this dac/amp.
   
  After much reading, I'm very much interested in buying the NFB 11.32 but I'm not familiar with the technical terms that I've been reading across the thread.. I've seen a lot of comments with people having a hard time getting the dac to work with their computers -- so it worries me since for the most part I will be using this dac/amp with my Imac. Based on your experiences, will I have a hard time using this with the Imac - Mountain Lion 10.8.3? I'm used to plug and play so I'm not sure if this is the right dac/amp for me but if I get instructions with it I think I could handle that at least. I use iTunes with Audirvana Plus and Clementine to listen to music if that matters.
   
  Also I've seen at the audio gd site that the NFB 11.32 is upgradeable? Can someone help me understand what the upgrades are for?
  All help is greatly appreciated.
   
  Leslie


----------



## Solitary1

Quote: 





lesda said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anybody could help me out? I was originally planning to get the o2/odac or the magni/modi combo to pair with my HE400 until I stumbled upon this dac/amp.
> 
> After much reading, I'm very much interested in buying the NFB 11.32 but I'm not familiar with the technical terms that I've been reading across the thread.. I've seen a lot of comments with people having a hard time getting the dac to work with their computers -- so it worries me since for the most part I will be using this dac/amp with my Imac. Based on your experiences, will I have a hard time using this with the Imac - Mountain Lion 10.8.3? I'm used to plug and play so I'm not sure if this is the right dac/amp for me but if I get instructions with it I think I could handle that at least. I use iTunes with Audirvana Plus and Clementine to listen to music if that matters.
> 
> ...


 
   
  You will have absolutely no problem with that setup. 11.32 is plug-and-play on the Mac, I was looking at same setup as you, and I feel I made the right choice.


----------



## lesda

Quote: 





solitary1 said:


> You will have absolutely no problem with that setup. 11.32 is plug-and-play on the Mac, I was looking at same setup as you, and I feel I made the right choice.


 
   

 Thanks for the reply. What about the upgrades? Did you add it to yours as well? I'm not sure what it does so I don't know if it's worth adding the extra $.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





solitary1 said:


> You will have absolutely no problem with that setup. 11.32 is plug-and-play on the Mac, I was looking at same setup as you, and I feel I made the right choice.


 
  absolutely!


----------



## Solitary1

Quote: 





lesda said:


> Thanks for the reply. What about the upgrades? Did you add it to yours as well? I'm not sure what it does so I don't know if it's worth adding the extra $.


 
  Yes, I have the clock (TCXO) upgrade, when I purchased my 11.32 they were free. Since they were in the whole time I had the DAC, I could not tell if made a difference.


----------



## i019791

Quote: 





lesda said:


> Thanks for the reply. What about the upgrades? Did you add it to yours as well? I'm not sure what it does so I don't know if it's worth adding the extra $.


 
  The upgrades worth mentioning are the 2 TCXOs. You will need some luck to find users having tried both the defaults and the upgraded TCXOs. I would blindly pay the extra 40 $ in this case, but others may be more hesitant.


----------



## GaryPham

Hi guys,
   
  So I just recieved my Audio GD 11.32 and tried updating my firmware and drivers via the downloaded instructions (firmware 7 and driver 2.0).  All the installs seem to have gone fine in that I didn't get any errors.  Is there a way for me to check which firmware and driver I currently have installed?  Through windows I still don't seem to be able to set the dac to 32 bits (highest I can set is 24bit 48 khz).  Also looking at the driver page on device manager it says I have driver version 6.1.0.0?  I'm using Windows 7 64 bit if that helps.


----------



## apgood

From memory If it's the same firmware update tool I used 6 - 12 months ago it should tell you in the firmware update tool what version is on the 11.32...


----------



## GaryPham

Quote: 





apgood said:


> From memory If it's the same firmware update tool I used 6 - 12 months ago it should tell you in the firmware update tool what version is on the 11.32...


 

 Hmm strange, it doesn't seem to say anything under firmware when I run the firmware update tool...
   
  http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/5977/firmwaren.jpg
  
  Is this normal?


----------



## GaryPham

Hmmm yea this is pretty frustrating.  I followed the guides exactly like in the videos on audio-gd.  Uninstalled the usb drivers using the driver tool, and uninstalled drivers using windows device manager. restarted computer..Ran firmware update 7 on the firmware update tool, restarted computer.  Ran usb driver update tool, restarted computer.  However when I open up Audio-gd deck. highest setting I can put is 24bit 48 khz for usb, and 24bit 192khz for optical spdif.  Am I doing something incorrect?  I did the exact same thing as in the audio-gd videos and he was able to set his settings to 32bit 384khz on audio-gd deck.


----------



## Kingwa

Check the left side on the deck panel, see if have Line in or other option, if have , all disable them except the SPDIF output ( top one) .


----------



## GaryPham

On the left side of the deck panel I have Speaker, SPDIF Out, Line In, and Digital In.  By only having a green check sign next to to SPDIF Out, I'm assuming that the others are all disabled?  Even so for sample rates I only have 44.1K and 48K and for Bit Depth i have 16, 24, and 32, but am unable to slect 32.


----------



## GaryPham

How would I know if I fried my firmware chip?  If I'm still able to select and get sound out of usb mode at 24bit 48 khz is it safe to say that my firmware chip didn't get friend during the update attempt?


----------



## Kingwa

The sampling setting only active while applied DS outpu model.
  Other like ASIO, KS, WASPI are direct output , have not resampling by the deck.
  You can try to uninstall the driver, install in devices manager panel.
  If have other than one option on left side, most possible is your computer have applied other VIA chips as default soundcard and the computer may confue ad mix the driver.


----------



## GaryPham

Here's another screenshot of all my settings, hopefully someone can help with some suggestions
   
  http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/1646/audiogd.jpg
   
  Basically, for my sound settings, I only get sound out of the "Speakers, Audio GD" and the top Digital Audio (S/PDIF) options.  The "Speakers, Audio GD" option comes out from USB and is capped at 24bit 48 khz, while the "Digital Audio S/PDIF" comes from my optical cable and is capped at 24bit/192khz.  I get no sound whatsoever from the TX1 and lower SPDIF options. 
   
  I'm assuming that my firmware 7 got flashed correctly since my subversion number is the same as the one in the audio-gd video when he flashed firmware 7.  Could it be the usb32 driver be the culprit for my problems?  I'm basically just running the setup file in the usb32firmware2.0 rar, "however when I choose the driver to install, the only box that's there say 1.0".  Am I somehow installing the wrong usb32 driver?  I tried to post up as many of my findings as possible, really hoping someone could help solve my problem as I would really like to get this thing fully working.  Sorry for long post!


----------



## genclaymore

Try installing the http://www.audio-gd.com/AudiogdUSB32v2.0forwin.rar which is for firmware 7. See if that fixes it.


----------



## GaryPham

Quote: 





genclaymore said:


> Try installing the http://www.audio-gd.com/AudiogdUSB32v2.0forwin.rar which is for firmware 7. See if that fixes it.


 

 When installing the driver from that rare file, all I do is unzip the folder then run the setup file right?  When I get to the driver install page, the only option there for me says 1.0, should it be saying 2.0 instead?


----------



## genclaymore

Looks like a typo in the driver package, as it should be 2.0.


----------



## GaryPham

Hmmm just tried updating driver using that link u just posted.  Still same problem as before.  Audio GD deck still only shows exactly what I posted in my screenshot =/


----------



## DanPluck

Make sure the dac is connected via a usb2 slot on your pc. I had the same issue with my compass2 and swapping usb ports fixed.it.


----------



## GaryPham

Quote: 





danpluck said:


> Make sure the dac is connected via a usb2 slot on your pc. I had the same issue with my compass2 and swapping usb ports fixed.it.


 
   
  Who would've thought, that actually solved my problem!!!  I didn't realize that out of my 6 USB slots, only the 2 on the front face of my computer tower were 2.0 slots.  I was previously trying to install my 11.32 on each of the 4 usb slots on the back of the tower with no avail. 
   
  Everything now works perfectly!  Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## HPiper

After all that I immediately went and checked my computer and thankfully all my USB's are usb2 ports. I still plan on getting a amp/dac but they make so many good ones I am having a hard time making up my mind which to get, but this is still in the top 2 or 3


----------



## devhen

Hey guys. Quick question on the NFB-11.32, is it possible to get sound from the headphone jack and DAC out RCAs simultaneously? In other words, can you use the headphone amp while also using the DAC-out to another head amp at the same time? Thanks


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





devhen said:


> Hey guys. Quick question on the NFB-11.32, is it possible to get sound from the headphone jack and DAC out RCAs simultaneously? In other words, can you use the headphone amp while also using the DAC-out to another head amp at the same time? Thanks


 

 nopes... you have to push a buttton to switch between them


----------



## devhen

Quote: 





h4mm3r 0f th0r said:


> nopes... you have to push a buttton to switch between them


 
   
  Darn. That's what I thought but wanted to make sure. Thanks


----------



## devhen

Anyone have any thoughts on this versus the NFB-15.32 (WM8741)? Do you think audio-gd will be releasing an NFB-11.xx (ES9018) with the front panel filter controls?


----------



## i019791

Quote: 





devhen said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on this versus the NFB-15.32 (WM8741)? Do you think audio-gd will be releasing an NFB-11.xx (ES9018) with the front panel filter controls?


 
  Filters: apparently not, as they do not use filters to their more expensive ES9018 dacs
  By the way, the filters in their Wolfson dacs are practically indistinguishable to me
   
  NFB-11 somewhat thinner and more detailed
  NFB-15 somewhat warmer and more forgiving to bad recordings


----------



## DanPluck

garypham said:


> Who would've thought, that actually solved my problem!!!  I didn't realize that out of my 6 USB slots, only the 2 on the front face of my computer tower were 2.0 slots.  I was previously trying to install my 11.32 on each of the 4 usb slots on the back of the tower with no avail.
> 
> Everything now works perfectly!  Thanks so much for your help.




Glad to be of assistance, it drove me nuts so it's nice to pass the info on.


----------



## lesda

edit: got my answer by reading back on the thread >.<


----------



## devhen

Does anyone here have experience with the Headamp pico USB DAC? Its a completely different form factor but its the same price as the NFB-11.32 and after demo'ing the pico I found it to be superior to my HRT MSII and I have been planning on buying it. Then I remembered that the NFB-11.32 is the same price and I'm a bit conflicted. Would you say the NFB-11.32 is a clear step up from the pico? How do they compare? If they are quite similar in performance I think I'll go with the pico since I want to support Justin in return for him letting me demo some equipment but if the NFB-11.32 is the obviously superior DAC then I'll probably go with it.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## GaryPham

Has anyone used the 11.32 with a pair of hd650s? Seriously thinking of picking up a pair and wondering about how well this dac/amp matches up with it.


----------



## Solitary1

Quote: 





garypham said:


> Has anyone used the 11.32 with a pair of hd650s? Seriously thinking of picking up a pair and wondering about how well this dac/amp matches up with it.


 
  The 11.32 mates well with 650.


----------



## StratocasterMan

Anyone tried the 11.32 with the HiFiMAN HE-500? (Sorry, I didn't read the whole thread to find out...)
   
  I'm curious about how well it pairs with those cans...


----------



## oopeteroo

while at it 11.32 better on he500 or hd650?


----------



## StratocasterMan

Quote: 





oopeteroo said:


> while at it 11.32 better on he500 or hd650?


 
   
  Good question!


----------



## Kingwa

In some case if the update have fail, can re-update again fixed the matter.
  I have intentionally made the update fail but can fixed the fail while re-update.
  See the below picture.
  If the update have fail, the detail show as below.
  For reupdate:
  1, click file --> open image --> all files --> firmware 7 ( or other firmware X)
  2, Select  update all . (this is important, without select this option, the update will still fail )
  3, Click Start .
   
  Make sure the USB port working and connect steady, if table PC, the rear USB port may better .
  And make sure the USB port is working under USB2.0 not 1.1 .


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





i019791 said:


> Filters: apparently not, as they do not use filters to their more expensive ES9018 dacs
> *By the way, the filters in their Wolfson dacs are practically indistinguishable to me*
> 
> NFB-11 somewhat thinner and more detailed
> NFB-15 somewhat warmer and more forgiving to bad recordings


 
  I own the 15.1 and I agree about the filters being nearly indistinguishable.
   
  With that said, my NFB 15.1 has channel imbalance - left side noticeably louder. I'm pretty sure I've narrowed it down to the amp section, since when I use it as a DAC out to other amps the imbalance is gone. So I'm thinking of either grabbing a new 15.32, 11.32, or a Schiit Stack (A2 / Bifrost). The Schiit stack appeals to me...but it's quite a bit more expensive than the Audio-GD gear. Anyone who's owned Schiit _and_ Audio-GD gear, please comment!
   
  I'm definitely intrigued by the 11.32, but I wanted to ask folks on this thread if they feel the 11.32 _lacks_ bass quantity? How about bass extension - does it extend well, or does it seem to roll off? Would you folks say the 11.32 is an actual bright amp / DAC, or are other amps / DACs out there generally warmer than neutral?
   
  I like the 15.1. Have no problems with it except the imbalance. But, if I was going to "upgrade", I would want greater separation, clarity, black space - but a smooth sound is important; I don't want added etch or unneeded brightness.
   
  Any comments / suggestions about which of these routes to take is greatly appreciated.
  1) NFB-15.32   (~$290 after shipping / TCXO)
  2) NFB-11.32   (~$375 after shipping / TCXO)
  3) Schiit Asgard 2 / Bifrost   (~$770 w/ Bifrost Uber & USB)


----------



## lesda

If I'm going to just be using the amp/dac for my imac with the HE400 is it still worth it to go for the compass 2 rather than the 11.32?


----------



## i019791

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> I own the 15.1 and I agree about the filters being nearly indistinguishable.
> 
> With that said, my NFB 15.1 has channel imbalance - left side noticeably louder. I'm pretty sure I've narrowed it down to the amp section, since when I use it as a DAC out to other amps the imbalance is gone. So I'm thinking of either grabbing a new 15.32, 11.32, or a Schiit Stack (A2 / Bifrost). The Schiit stack appeals to me...but it's quite a bit more expensive than the Audio-GD gear. Anyone who's owned Schiit _and_ Audio-GD gear, please comment!
> 
> ...


 
  Audio gd SA-31 is warmer than neutral
  Route (3) is more than (1)+(2) together, you should compare with similarly priced gear


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> I own the 15.1 and I agree about the filters being nearly indistinguishable.
> 
> With that said, my NFB 15.1 has channel imbalance - left side noticeably louder. I'm pretty sure I've narrowed it down to the amp section, since when I use it as a DAC out to other amps the imbalance is gone. So I'm thinking of either grabbing a new 15.32, 11.32, or a Schiit Stack (A2 / Bifrost). The Schiit stack appeals to me...but it's quite a bit more expensive than the Audio-GD gear. Anyone who's owned Schiit _and_ Audio-GD gear, please comment!
> 
> ...


 

 about 11.32... bass is tight and does go low enough... but i guess it is too tight even for headphones that have boomy bass... it certainly lacks bass impact a lot... it actually made sony xb series sound anemic to me... bass is there but it lacks impact... atleast that is how i feel...


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





h4mm3r 0f th0r said:


> about 11.32... bass is tight and does go low enough... but i guess it is too tight even for headphones that have boomy bass... it certainly lacks bass impact a lot... it actually made sony xb series sound anemic to me... bass is there but it lacks impact... atleast that is how i feel...


 
  Gotcha. I might grab the 15.32 in that case, as my 15.1's bass impact is definitely adequate to me. My Denons are very impactful on the 15.1, whereas when I heard them on my friend's Magni / Modi setup, they seemed noticeably tighter, but less impactful. I think I like the warmer 15.1 over the Magni / Modi, so I would venture to say I'd prefer the 15.32 over the 11.32.
   
  Quote: 





i019791 said:


> *Audio gd SA-31 is warmer than neutral*
> Route (3) is more than (1)+(2) together, *you should compare with similarly priced gear*


 
  What does the SA-31 have to do with what I asked? And why shouldn't I compare ~$300 setup to a ~$700 setup? It can be valuable to have comparisons like these, as they help us glean whether the higher investment is a modest or significant step above the less expensive setup. If it's a significant step up, I'd consider the Schiit stack; if modest / small, then I'd consider the Audio-GD. That's why I asked.


----------



## i019791

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> Gotcha. I might grab the 15.32 in that case, as my 15.1's bass impact is definitely adequate to me. My Denons are very impactful on the 15.1, whereas when I heard them on my friend's Magni / Modi setup, they seemed noticeably tighter, but less impactful. I think I like the warmer 15.1 over the Magni / Modi, so I would venture to say I'd prefer the 15.32 over the 11.32.
> 
> What does the SA-31 have to do with what I asked? And why shouldn't I compare ~$300 setup to a ~$700 setup? It can be valuable to have comparisons like these, as they help us glean whether the higher investment is a modest or significant step above the less expensive setup. If it's a significant step up, I'd consider the Schiit stack; if modest / small, then I'd consider the Audio-GD. That's why I asked.


 
  I mentioned the SA-31 in the context of your question "...are other amps / DACs out there generally warmer than neutral?" and as an option for someone preferring warmer gear. Looking more carefully to your question now, I think you are right.
  On the 300$ vs 700$ setups, the price difference is big enough at this level to be virtually certain that the more expensive one will be a step above. Whether it will be modestly or significantly better is I am afraid very personal in this hobby. For what is worth, I had found the Audio gd NFB-10 much better than the Audio gd NFB-15 (NFB-12 at the time) - so I would thought that the NFB-10 should be a better alternative than your (1) or (2).


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





i019791 said:


> I mentioned the SA-31 in the context of your question "...are other amps / DACs out there generally warmer than neutral?" and as an option for someone preferring warmer gear. Looking more carefully to your question now, I think you are right.
> On the 300$ vs 700$ setups, the price difference is big enough at this level to be virtually certain that the more expensive one will be a step above. Whether it will be modestly or significantly better is I am afraid very personal in this hobby. For what is worth, I had found the Audio gd NFB-10 much better than the Audio gd NFB-15 (NFB-12 at the time) - so I would thought that the NFB-10 should be a better alternative than your (1) or (2).


 
  Hmm, I didn't think about the NFB-10. So it is a fully balanced amp & DAC with single-ended input as well, for $549? I didn't know a fully balanced setup could be had at that price point. That is intriguing.


----------



## GaryPham

Kinda a noob question here, but I was wondering if upsampling degrades sound quality.  I use Foobar for my music without wasapi and asio.  My question is since most of my music is 16 bit 44khz flac files, am I better off matching my sample rate to that or is it better to just leave it on 32 bit 192khz?  I noticed that when set to 32 bit 192 khz, I often hear "ticks" when changing songs and these ticks go away when setting to 16 bit.  Sound quality wise I'm not too sure, but I want to say that 16bit 44khz sounds a bit warmer to my ears?  Am I going crazy? or does upsampling then sampling down again degrade sound quality more than just matching the bitrates?  Maybe someone can enlighten me?


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





stratocasterman said:


> Good question!


 

 650 always pairs well with treble oriented gear so it is awesome and seriously sings with 11.32.... but i don't know about he500 as i haven't used them with anything other than 11.32 and a lowly fiio e9... it does good with the he500 and 11.32 has enough power to drive them properly but 11.32 is treble oriented and lacks bass impact so i feel a warmer setup might be better for some who want more bass and less treble


----------



## StratocasterMan

Quote: 





h4mm3r 0f th0r said:


> 650 always pairs well with treble oriented gear so it is awesome and seriously sings with 11.32.... but i don't know about he500 as i haven't used them with anything other than 11.32 and a lowly fiio e9... it does good with the he500 and 11.32 has enough power to drive them properly but 11.32 is treble oriented and lacks bass impact so i feel a warmer setup might be better for some who want more bass and less treble


 
   
  Thank you very kindly for your answer. You provided exactly the type of information I was hoping to obtain. My current headphone rig is Audio-Technica ATH-M50 paired with a FiiO E17 DAC / headphone amplifier, and I enjoy it very much. I am looking to take a step up into a more "Mid-Fi" rig. I've pretty much settled on either the Sennheiser HD650 or the HiFiMAN HE-500 as the cans I want to use. Given the price of those two headphones, I'm looking for an appropriate way to drive them without busting the budget. I'm aware that I _could add_ the FiiO E09K to my FiiO E17 for a bit more power, but I'm not sure it would be enough for either the HD650 or the HE-500, and there are lots of other headphone amplifier options out there.
   
  I'm thinking the 11.32 might be the answer. I've narrowed it down to the HD650 or HE500 as headphones, but I'm looking for the right way to drive them. I do need my headphones to be as versatile as possible, because I like punk rock, classical, jazz, dub reggae, electronica, female vocals, etc. I dig it all!!!! I don't know if I'm a "basshead" but my general thought is I don't like "bass light" headphones. I listen to some genres that require bass and if the bass feels weak, that's a deal-breaker. I'm coming from Audio-Technica ATH-M50's, which I think are generally considered to be fairly bass heavy.  
   
  I'm worried about the HD650's being too classical, too bass light. Too much Diana Krall and not enough Funkadelic. If I want to listen to Funkdadelic, I want the power! But then,  I'm worried about the HE500's being to too expensive, too uncomfortable, and requiring more power than the 11.32 can handle.
   
  Decisions.............................


----------



## NinjaVampire

Hi guys, just wondering, if I have an "older" model 11.32 (bought at the end of February) and i want to do a fresh install on my computer, which firmware should I use? I recently have switch computers and have been unsure which version to use when installing it clean.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





ninjavampire said:


> Hi guys, just wondering, if I have an "older" model 11.32 (bought at the end of February) and i want to do a fresh install on my computer, which firmware should I use? I recently have switch computers and have been unsure which version to use when installing it clean.


 
  WHY? Is the sound lacking somehow? I'm not listening that much these days to my 11.32 however, I did from the day I purchased back in Dec. I've not upgraded the firmware as I did not see any reason to. If you read back in the thread more folks have had problems updating than not.  IMHO from what Kingwa has said and what people report after update, its a update and not a upgrade to the sound.


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





stratocasterman said:


> Thank you very kindly for your answer. You provided exactly the type of information I was hoping to obtain. My current headphone rig is Audio-Technica ATH-M50 paired with a FiiO E17 DAC / headphone amplifier, and I enjoy it very much. I am looking to take a step up into a more "Mid-Fi" rig. I've pretty much settled on either the Sennheiser HD650 or the HiFiMAN HE-500 as the cans I want to use. Given the price of those two headphones, I'm looking for an appropriate way to drive them without busting the budget. I'm aware that I _could add_ the FiiO E09K to my FiiO E17 for a bit more power, but I'm not sure it would be enough for either the HD650 or the HE-500, and there are lots of other headphone amplifier options out there.
> 
> I'm thinking the 11.32 might be the answer. I've narrowed it down to the HD650 or HE500 as headphones, but I'm looking for the right way to drive them. I do need my headphones to be as versatile as possible, because I like punk rock, classical, jazz, dub reggae, electronica, female vocals, etc. I dig it all!!!! I don't know if I'm a "basshead" but my general thought is I don't like "bass light" headphones. I listen to some genres that require bass and if the bass feels weak, that's a deal-breaker. I'm coming from Audio-Technica ATH-M50's, which I think are generally considered to be fairly bass heavy.
> 
> ...


 

 fiio e9 drives hd650 very well and is a good match but ofcourse 11.32 would be better... he500 is a step above hd650 in terms of detail and quality... hd650 is almost mid-fi without a 1000$ amp but he500 is surely hi-fi and is definitely good if you can give it 1 watt per channel which 11.32 does... but i think you could save more money and go for something like 15.32 which is warmer in signature with almost the same power... hd650s are not bass light, they just roll off in the sub bass region which he500 does not... the 11.32 has definitely enough power to handle the he500 but it is an ortho and can take speaker amp level of power so it all depends(there is schiit lyr too)... hd650 is mid centric and just a delight for vocals... he500 is amazing for everything and neutral... you should ask this in he500 thread...
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/551345/hifiman-he-500-he-as-in-high-end-please-post-your-impressions-proving-to-be-a-great-headphone-and-standing-the-test-of-time/5415#post_9509348


----------



## i019791

Quote: 





h4mm3r 0f th0r said:


> fiio e9 drives hd650 very well and is a good match but ofcourse 11.32 would be better... he500 is a step above hd650 in terms of detail and quality... hd650 is almost mid-fi without a 1000$ amp but he500 is surely hi-fi and is definitely good if you can give it 1 watt per channel which 11.32 does... but i think you could save more money and go for something like 15.32 which is warmer in signature with almost the same power... hd650s are not bass light, they just roll off in the sub bass region which he500 does not... the 11.32 has definitely enough power to handle the he500 but it is an ortho and can take speaker amp level of power so it all depends(there is schiit lyr too)... hd650 is mid centric and just a delight for vocals... he500 is amazing for everything and neutral... you should ask this in he500 thread...
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/551345/hifiman-he-500-he-as-in-high-end-please-post-your-impressions-proving-to-be-a-great-headphone-and-standing-the-test-of-time/5415#post_9509348


 
  Here is my view, in the full understanding that you might be lost with different opinions - i.e. have difficulty in identifying which PERSONAL preferences are closer to yours:
  I didn't like fiio e9
  needing a 1000 $ amp to make hd650 good is not true
  11.32 or 15.32 do not lack any power for hd650 and he500
  hd650 has rolled off treble, he500 has a lot of treble
  hd650 is "better" with bad recordings of any genre
  he500 is closer to hd600, not to hd650
  he500 is technically better for me, but not in everything - there are times I prefer hd650
  the differences between them are smaller than most head-fi pages indicate


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





i019791 said:


> Here is my view, in the full understanding that you might be lost with different opinions - i.e. have difficulty in identifying which PERSONAL preferences are closer to yours:
> I didn't like fiio e9
> needing a 1000 $ amp to make hd650 good is not true
> 11.32 or 15.32 do not lack any power for hd650 and he500
> ...


 

 fiio e9 is a low quality amp but it is not bad with hd650 and a very good cheap option for those who cannot afford higher setups... there are so many better options ofcourse...
   
  hd650 scales up a lot with more expensive amps... it literally changes into a really incredible headphone with higher end gear... ofcourse it is still good with low end gear like a o2/odac combo
  yes 11.32 and 15.32 do not lack power at all but their sound signature differ...
  he500 has a lot of treble and for some a warmer amp might be better but detail perception might suffer
  about bad recordings... i think he500 is a lot more forgiving than hd650...
  i like the airy sound of the hd650 to the liquidy planar sound
  and i disagree about the differences... they are big... both have great mids but the bass and treble differ widely... also the difference of the liquidy planar sound makes it a major difference...


----------



## MoneIntuitive

very nice coverage, thanks!


----------



## GaryPham

probably don't need to tell you guys this, but I recently just learned how to use kernal streaming with foobar and am blown away.  I'm currnetly using my 11.32 with HD650 and to be honest was slightly disappointed with it, i felt it was harsher than what I would like and didn't feel like a 700 dollar setup.  That all changed when I finally installed Kernal Streaming (which is bit-perfect, same thing as Asio I believe) at 32 bit 384 khz.  It's seriously like a night and day difference, I guess windows processing was really crapping down my sound quality even when I had the 11.32 at 32 bit 192 khz.  With kernal streaming I immediately noticed VASTLY increased soundstage, more impactful bass, and most important, NO MORE HARSHNESS!  I know I may be late to the party, but for any of you guys who aren't already using Asio/KS/Wasapi, I definitely recommend it, it's seriously a world of difference.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





garypham said:


> probably don't need to tell you guys this, but I recently just learned how to use kernal streaming with foobar and am blown away.  I'm currnetly using my 11.32 with HD650 and to be honest was slightly disappointed with it, i felt it was harsher than what I would like and didn't feel like a 700 dollar setup.  That all changed when I finally installed Kernal Streaming (which is bit-perfect, same thing as Asio I believe) at 32 bit 384 khz.  It's seriously like a night and day difference, I guess windows processing was really crapping down my sound quality even when I had the 11.32 at 32 bit 192 khz.  With kernal streaming I immediately noticed VASTLY increased soundstage, more impactful bass, and most important, NO MORE HARSHNESS!  I know I may be late to the party, but for any of you guys who aren't already using Asio/KS/Wasapi, I definitely recommend it, it's seriously a world of difference.


 
  This does interest me. I just ordered the NFB-15.32, which I believe supports the same thing. I am unfamiliar with all of what you just said though; is there a way to do this while using iTunes?


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> This does interest me. I just ordered the NFB-15.32, which I believe supports the same thing. I am unfamiliar with all of what you just said though; is there a way to do this while using iTunes?


 
   
   
  Kernel Streaming (KS) is a bit-perfect output renderer (like WASAPI, ASIO etc.).  Once installed, you can select it from the output device drop down menu from Foobar.
   
   

   
   
   
   
   
  For iTunes (Ver. 11) you can try WASAPI and play with it a bit.
   
   

   
   
   
   
  Cheers!!!


----------



## BenF

I have received my NFB-11.32 yesterday.
  It's an amazing device, great example of what ES9018 is capable of.
  Just wish it had an input to use it as a standalone amplifier.
   
   
  Is it my imagination, or does the SPDIF input sound better than USB?


----------



## HeatFan12

Welcome to the club Ben!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





benf said:


> I have received my NFB-11.32 yesterday.
> It's an amazing device, great example of what ES9018 is capable of.
> Just wish it had an input to use it as a standalone amplifier.
> 
> ...


 
   
  with the usb you have to go through some headache of choosing wasapi or whatever the hell there is to it... spdif makes it so much easier...


----------



## NinjaVampire

Having a bit of trouble with the software at the minute. So my laptop broke and I am using a different one, still Windows 7. From a fresh install of the OS, I put my collection of FLAC tracks on the laptop and attempted to reinstall the software for the 11.32. I downloaded Version 1.22 because I bought my unit in February, unzipped it and installed it. After the installation was finished, I restarted the laptop. When I was back into the OS, I opened up the Audio GD Deck followed by my music player, Musicbee. In the settings of Musicbee, I selected the Audio GD as the Audio Device and WASAPI as the output, tried to play some songs and nothing. Musicbee freezes and has to be force closed. Then I swap the USB port, no change. Swapped the USB lead, no change. Also depending on the USB port, sometimes the software doesn't work at all.
   
  Am I missing something obvious here?
   
  Thanks guys.


----------



## Solitary1

Does anybody own or heard the Dacmini that can make some comparisons with the 11.32. I sold my Maverick Audio A1/D2 combo and was considering the Dacmini PX to power my speakers and as a another headphone amp, but, if the two are close, I will probably get the Nuforce DDA-100 to power the speakers.


----------



## i019791

Quote: 





solitary1 said:


> Does anybody own or heard the Dacmini that can make some comparisons with the 11.32. I sold my Maverick Audio A1/D2 combo and was considering the Dacmini PX to power my speakers and as a another headphone amp, but, if the two are close, I will probably get the Nuforce DDA-100 to power the speakers.


 
  I had briefly compared the Dacmini (with 1 Ohm mod) to Audio gd NFB-12 (same amp part to 11.32) and Audio gd NFB-10.
  Dacmini was the smoother, with a nice overall tonality for my tastes.
  Conserning detail & resolution it was in the middle of the 2 Audio gds, so perhaps close to your 11.32.
  It was limited to low volume levels (no go for me) with the cans you have, comparing to the Audio gds.


----------



## Solitary1

Quote: 





i019791 said:


> I had briefly compared the Dacmini (with 1 Ohm mod) to Audio gd NFB-12 (same amp part to 11.32) and Audio gd NFB-10.
> Dacmini was the smoother, with a nice overall tonality for my tastes.
> Conserning detail & resolution it was in the middle of the 2 Audio gds, so perhaps close to your 11.32.
> It was limited to low volume levels (no go for me) with the cans you have, comparing to the Audio gds.


 
  Thanks for your reply.


----------



## GaryPham

Has anyone else noticed popping/crackling sounds using optical toslink after about 30 minutes of listening?  Kinda of weird for me since I don't have this problem using usb, but on toslink, it will always work fine for about 30 minutes and then the crackling static noises will kick in.  I can change the settings back to usb and then back to optical again and the static will go away, but will return again after about 30 minutes.  Happens on all bitrate settings.


----------



## WeirdG

Hi,
   
  I purchased a NFB-11.32 off someone from the forum and am having some issues getting it working with my Win7 Lenovo T410 Thinkpad.  I tried the v1.22 and v2.0 drivers, but they won't install.  My unit didn't come with a CD, and I'm unsure if it's supposed to come with one.  Through reading, many people have said the v1.1 driver works well.  *Any chance someone can hook me up with the USB32 v1.1 driver package?*
   
  Also, I've been looking around for some information on how to upgrade the firmware on my unit but have been unsuccessful.  Can someone please point me in the right direction?
   
  *edit*
  Peter was able to help me out. Now everything works well. 
   
  TIA,
  WG


----------



## NinjaVampire

I have started using the 11.32 via optical to my laptop as the USB driver was ridiculously frustrating and unreliable. I am not unfamiliar with installing drivers and other software on my computer, but all I have been having with the Audio GD driver software is issues from the start. Depending on which USB port I used, it would not work, if I restarted my laptop, occasionally it would decide not to work again, the Audio GD deck would constantly crash and even gave me BSOD a number of times. I am using a W7 laptop (for reference).
   
  Now that I have switched to the optical cable however, I am getting much better results. The imaging has improved, the level of detail is far better and using the optical cable is far easier as it is simply plug and play instead of going through the ordeal of the driver. I was only luck that my laptop had a optical out jack.
   
  Of course I have read here that many people have been successful in using the provided drivers, but I can only speak from my own experiences, which have been on 2 separate computers. The 11.32 is a great piece of equipment, only held back at the moment due to software problems. YMMV.


----------



## WeirdG

Since I purchased my unit secondhand I suspect the original driver CD was missing from my package. It was also purchased sometime in 2012 by the original owner. The USB32 driver packs on the Audio-GD site wouldn't work with the firmware version loaded on my unit, but when I installed firmware v4 the USB32 v1.21 drivers worked. I'm currently using Foobar v1.22 with VIA ASIO audio output.

WG


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





garypham said:


> Has anyone else noticed popping/crackling sounds using optical toslink after about 30 minutes of listening?  Kinda of weird for me since I don't have this problem using usb, but on toslink, it will always work fine for about 30 minutes and then the crackling static noises will kick in.  I can change the settings back to usb and then back to optical again and the static will go away, but will return again after about 30 minutes.  Happens on all bitrate settings.


 
   
  Hey Gary,
   
  What OS and player are you using?  No popping at all on my end.  I'm using the 11.32 on my desk with the optical input going to a Vista x64 desktop and the usb input with a W8 laptop and the RCA outs connected to a tube amp.  Players I'm using- Foobar, uLilith, iTunes, MediaMonkey and MusicBee.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## GaryPham

I'm using win7 64biy with foobar2000. It doesn't happen only with the player but also happens when I'm streaming TV shows online. Sound will be fine for about 20-30 minutes then I'll get popping sounds which goes away if I switch audio output to usb and then back to optical again.


----------



## cynan

I got that issue once or twice when I first installed the USB-32 interface in my NFB-10. Ever since, I've been making sure that I turn on the DAC before turning on the PC and it hasn't happened again. Don't know if that's a coincidence, but worth a shot.


----------



## genclaymore

That issue haven't happen to me yet with the USB-32, Tho when I watch movies or tv shows, Because of how jacked up Comcast's Xfintiy player is with the volume, I have to use the SVM on the sound just so i can hear what ever i watching. Comcast really need to either change what they use for there web player or fix there existing one.


----------



## cynan

Quote: 





h4mm3r 0f th0r said:


> fiio e9 is a low quality amp but it is not bad with hd650 and a very good cheap option for those who cannot afford higher setups... there are so many better options ofcourse...
> 
> hd650 scales up a lot with more expensive amps... it literally changes into a really incredible headphone with higher end gear... ofcourse it is still good with low end gear like a o2/odac combo
> yes 11.32 and 15.32 do not lack power at all but their sound signature differ...
> ...


 
   
  The best DAC/Amp combo I have heard with the HD 650s FOR THE MONEY is the Audio-dg NFB-10 (with balanced HD 650s). You can get the HD 650s and NFB-10.32 for pretty close to $1000, never mind the amp alone, and, at least to me, the combo is pretty hard to beat unless your budget is multiples of that. (I don't have an NFB-10.32, but the older NFB-10WM with USB-32 upgrade)


----------



## oopeteroo

just wondering anyone notice that the 11.32 will become quite hot even without power it on ? =/


----------



## i019791

Quote: 





cynan said:


> The best DAC/Amp combo I have heard with the HD 650s FOR THE MONEY is the Audio-dg NFB-10 (with balanced HD 650s). You can get the HD 650s and NFB-10.32 for pretty close to $1000, never mind the amp alone, and, at least to me, the combo is pretty hard to beat unless your budget is multiples of that. (I don't have an NFB-10.32, but the older NFB-10WM with USB-32 upgrade)


 
  +1


----------



## Kingwa

For who install the USB-32 driver but the panel have not 192K sampling option, this is because the computer have applied the other VIA chipset in the built in sound card and the Windows have confuse the drivers . This method to disabled built in sound card for fix the problems : 
   
1, Power off the DAC , While power on the computer, push and hold on the “Del” key until enter the BIOS setting menu . ( different computer may have different key to enter the BIOS ) . 
   
2, Find the option “ Advanced chipset Features “ , you can see the “AC’97 Audio” option . ( The different computer may have different name on the option . Some computer may have the “Advanced “ , “I/O Device Configuration” , “Integrated Peripheral Setup” or “ Onboard AC97 Audio”) 
   
3, Push the PageDown or PageUp key change the “ Enable” to “ Disabled” , Save and quit . (Different computer may have different key to select the setting, and mark on the menu .)
   
4, Uninstall and Reinstall the USB32 driver again if necessary .


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





kingwa said:


> For who install the USB-32 driver but the panel have not 192K sampling option, this is because the computer have applied the other VIA chipset in the built in sound card and the Windows have confuse the drivers . This method to disabled built in sound card for fix the problems :
> 
> 1, Power off the DAC , While power on the computer, push and hold on the “Del” key until enter the BIOS setting menu . ( different computer may have different key to enter the BIOS ) .
> 
> ...


 
  Or buy a MAC and no complications. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  For the Window users out there ~~  Thank You Kingwa for the explanation.


----------



## backsideslappy

I just put an order through for the 11.32 unit (with the BCN and TCXO clock and USB upgrade) and am very much looking forward to giving it a run through my DT880s.

 So far I've been running through a FiiO E17, which, while far from sounding bad, probably hasn't been making the most of the headphones.  I intend to use the amp with Ubuntu 12.04 - which I understand has SOME issues with getting bit-perfect audio out of, but can be reasonably easily addressed with ALSA and a few changes to the configs. 
   
  I am hoping not to have too many driver issues as have been run through in this thread - if anybody has had any experience with Ubuntu implementation I would be glad to hear of any compatibility issues.

 Very much looking forward to a first listen!


----------



## Byrnie

So I'm currently shopping around for a solid DAC and I've narrowed it down to the following choices, NFB 3.33, Peachtree DAC-ITx, Bifrost, NFB11.32 (as a DAC only).  How does the 11.32 compare as a DAC to the other 3?  I plan to match this with my Asgard 2 (once it ships).


----------



## oopeteroo

does the  Audio GD NFB 11.32 feel hot for u guys ? after a while when its on i cant even keep my hand at the shell =/


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





oopeteroo said:


> does the  Audio GD NFB 11.32 feel hot for u guys ? after a while when its on i cant even keep my hand at the shell =/


 
  Just used mine yesterday for 3 hours straight.......resting on a glass table. It felt warm to the touch but I could keep my hand on it. The longest I did was about 3-4 seconds but I have the feeling I could have kept it on much longer.


----------



## Murder Mike

Mine gets hot, but not unbearably so.


----------



## genclaymore

Quote: 





oopeteroo said:


> does the  Audio GD NFB 11.32 feel hot for u guys ? after a while when its on i cant even keep my hand at the shell =/


 

 You should be fine unless its burning a hole into the desk which it is on.  My NFB15.32 also gets hot after awhile of use.


----------



## GaryPham

Mine also gets pretty hot, about the same as the Schiit Magni, nothing that would burn my hand like a tube amp or anything


----------



## oopeteroo

i have it on 3hours straight and cant keep my hand there for 2 sec


----------



## genclaymore

Atleast you can cook bacon and eggs as you enjoy music


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

mine gets very very very hot in summers, when the air conditioning and the fan is not on... otherwise it is quite okay...


----------



## oopeteroo

so its normal i can burn my hand? xD 
its my first audio gd unit


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





backsideslappy said:


> I just put an order through for the 11.32 unit (with the BCN and TCXO clock and USB upgrade) and am very much looking forward to giving it a run through my DT880s.
> 
> So far I've been running through a FiiO E17, which, while far from sounding bad, probably hasn't been making the most of the headphones.  I intend to use the amp with Ubuntu 12.04 - which I understand has SOME issues with getting bit-perfect audio out of, but can be reasonably easily addressed with ALSA and a few changes to the configs.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I have used the 11.32 with Ubuntu 12.10 & 13.04 (Rhythmbox) with no problems whatsoever (dual boot 12.10 with W7 & 13.04 with Vista).  I love Ubuntu, but when it comes to using my library off my network it's very slow, so I just keep various albums on the computer locally and change them periodically.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## devhen

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> I have used the 11.32 with Ubuntu 12.10 & 13.04 (Rhythmbox) with no problems whatsoever (dual boot 12.10 with W7 & 13.04 with Vista).  I love Ubuntu, but when it comes to using my library off my network it's very slow, so I just keep various albums on the computer locally and change them periodically.
> 
> Cheers!


 
   
  What do you use to stream your music over the network? I've used samba to connect to the windows share on my NAS and it seemed to work just as fast as it does in Windows.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





devhen said:


> What do you use to stream your music over the network? I've used samba to connect to the windows share on my NAS and it seemed to work just as fast as it does in Windows.


 
   
  Hey dev,
   
  I tried samba a while back when I was using Amarok, but when I switched over to Rhythmbox, never gave it a fair try again, I guess.  It was the initial tapping into the network that was taking a while to recognize my entire library and froze up on me with the faded screens a few times. 
   
  Also, when I get into my network (from Ubuntu) all is great and I can play around with files with no problems, but when I cut/copy from network to desktop it was also taking a long time.
   
  I guess I'll give samba another shot with more initial patience....





   
  Thanks!


----------



## backsideslappy

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> I have used the 11.32 with Ubuntu 12.10 & 13.04 (Rhythmbox) with no problems whatsoever (dual boot 12.10 with W7 & 13.04 with Vista).  I love Ubuntu, but when it comes to using my library off my network it's very slow, so I just keep various albums on the computer locally and change them periodically.
> 
> Cheers!


 

 That's what I like to hear! 

 I primarily use either Audacious or gmusicbrowser on 12.04 these days due to the small memory footprint and loading speeds (and the fact that Audacious likes ALSA much much more than any of the other music players do - I can't get rhythmbox to bond with anything other than pulseaudio, and ALSA handles bit-perfect playback much better).  I'm dual booting with W8 so I might give the 11.32 a burl with both - but for audio I really only use Ubuntu so I'm hoping for a reasonably
  'plug and play' experience (though I'm not too shy about playing around with audio settings and drivers if need be).


----------



## KCxSmacker

Using my NFB10.32 with toslink. I sometimes hear slight pops/or crackles for a slight moment in all audio usage. I go back and play it again and its does not happen again. This makes me think its the dac/amp?


----------



## GaryPham

Quote: 





kcxsmacker said:


> Using my NFB10.32 with toslink. I sometimes hear slight pops/or crackles for a slight moment in all audio usage. I go back and play it again and its does not happen again. This makes me think its the dac/amp?


 

 I experience the exact same thing on my 11.32.  Not sure why it's only happening in optical toslink but but on USB


----------



## bruce108

Running my 11.32 on toslink at present with no problems. I'd be looking at other causes.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





garypham said:


> I experience the exact same thing on my 11.32.  Not sure why it's only happening in optical toslink but but on USB


 

 When that happens, I eject and re-insert the Sabre DAC that I use as USB-to-optical converter.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





backsideslappy said:


> That's what I like to hear!
> 
> I primarily use either Audacious or gmusicbrowser on 12.04 these days due to the small memory footprint and loading speeds (and the fact that Audacious likes ALSA much much more than any of the other music players do - I can't get rhythmbox to bond with anything other than pulseaudio, and ALSA handles bit-perfect playback much better).  I'm dual booting with W8 so I might give the 11.32 a burl with both - but for audio I really only use Ubuntu so I'm hoping for a reasonably
> 'plug and play' experience (though I'm not too shy about playing around with audio settings and drivers if need be).


 
   
  Just gave Audacious a try backsideslappy.  Great player with perfect gapless playback.  So far, Audacious and Rhythmbox are the go to players with perfect gapless playback.  I'm using Amarok and Clementine for single tracks on shuffle.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## backsideslappy

Just received my 11.3 in the mail this morning - can't wait to get home and set it all up.  Also have ordered a new audioquest forest USB A/B cable, as the stock one looks a touch rudimentary.  Initial comments are that the unit looks pretty well put together - I will probably be itching to get inside it within a few weeks and will likely come back in here and complain when I break something.  Until then, however, I look forward to running through with my DT880s and HD598s and seeing how the 11.32 opens them up.


----------



## backsideslappy

Wow.  So much more detail and depth out of the 880s through this puppy.  Absolutely plug and play with Ubuntu 12.04 as well which is a massive relief after all of the dramas people have had in this thread.


----------



## ComradeDylie

So I have recently purchased the NFB 11.32.
   
  I am using foobar2000 with the audio Gd Kernal Streaming as output.  This seems to work better than the VIA ASIO for whatever reason.  Also seems to be working better than the optical too, where i was getting some cracks and pops, but I think that was due to the on board sound.  Also got even more when using a X-Fi, but that is the X-Fi's problem not the NFB 11.32.  I plan on picking up a Xonar DG to output optical to the nfb 11.32 for dolby headphone support.
   
  I have m-Audio BX5 D2 monitors hooked up to the DAC output and my headphones plugged into the headphone port.  Whenever I play audio out of the headphones the speakers seem to also pick up the audio, so it looks like the signal is leaking.  Is there any way to prevent this or do I have to power off my speakers every time I decide to switch to headphones? 
   
  Also I have been wondering...
   
  There were several small cables and jumpers in a bag along with an IC in styrofoam that were shipped along with the NFB 11.32 what are these for?
   
  As far as it getting hot:
   
  Yes it does get hot, but never when it is not powered on and not to the point of burning my hand.  It is 40C outside and in the summer here, but I have the AC in my house running.  i have left my hand on there for a minute after having used the nfb 11.32 all day with no problems.
   
  The biggest issues I am having it that the audio at the start of a song seems to be clipped in that the first couple of seconds are not present, this isnt always the case but happens fairly regularly.  Also it has a quick pop every time I change songs, is there a way to fix these issues?


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





comradedylie said:


> ...
> 
> The biggest issues I am having it that the audio at the start of a song seems to be clipped in that the first couple of seconds are not present, this isnt always the case but happens fairly regularly.  Also it has a quick pop every time I change songs, is there a way to fix these issues?


 
   
  Do you have these issues when working with optical too? I am working with SPDIF and do not have such issues.


----------



## ComradeDylie

Absolutely, I cant seem to get rid of them.  When using the optical I would get even more pops because I would either have to be using my on-board sound or my X-Fi.  The X-Fi doesnt seem to mesh with the rest of the hardware and is having the cracking and popping issue that seems to be unfixable.  The on-board was better but there still seemed to be some sounds present that should not have been.  That could be the fact that i was using WASAPI on the on-board and have had piss poor results with WASAPI regardless of what device was trying to use it.  WASAPI over USB with the NFB 11.32 is effed too (ASIO was better on NFB but still poppy), thats why I am Kernal Streaming over USB.  The on-board did not have an ASIO option afaik, and DS would lose the bit-perfectness but honestly works pretty damn good, as in no pops.  The settings I am currently using seem to have the fewest pops of the bit perfect streams, as the song itself doesnt pop, just the act of starting the song causes the pop.  If the song just shuffles on to the next song there are no pops.  It is only during a manual start.  It may happen during pause/restart as well but I havent been doing that as much as selecting a new song.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





comradedylie said:


> Absolutely, I cant seem to get rid of them.  When using the optical I would get even more pops because I would either have to be using my on-board sound or my X-Fi.  The X-Fi doesnt seem to mesh with the rest of the hardware and is having the cracking and popping issue that seems to be unfixable.  The on-board was better but there still seemed to be some sounds present that should not have been.  That could be the fact that i was using WASAPI on the on-board and have had piss poor results with WASAPI regardless of what device was trying to use it.  WASAPI over USB with the NFB 11.32 is effed too (ASIO was better on NFB but still poppy), thats why I am Kernal Streaming over USB.  The on-board did not have an ASIO option afaik, and DS would lose the bit-perfectness but honestly works pretty damn good, as in no pops.  The settings I am currently using seem to have the fewest pops of the bit perfect streams, as the song itself doesnt pop, just the act of starting the song causes the pop.  If the song just shuffles on to the next song there are no pops.  It is only during a manual start.  It may happen during pause/restart as well but I havent been doing that as much as selecting a new song.


 
   
  I've used the Hifimediy Sabre DAC and "CM6631A 24bit/192khz USB to Coaxial Optical fiber by weiliang" as USB-2-SPDIF converters, both worked fine.
  The Hifimediy gets NFB-11.32 up to 48Khz, the Weiliang converter gets it up to 96Khz. Both cost about 50$ shipped.
  Did not use WASAPI/ASIO - did you try disabling them? Did you try another computer? Or another cable?


----------



## xnuthecaveman

would this dac be good match for a beyer t1? I would be using a tube amp


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





xnuthecaveman said:


> would this dac be good match for a beyer t1? I would be using a tube amp


 
   
  It's based on ES9018, can't imagine it being a bad match for anything 
  You might end up using the built-in Amp too, it's rather good.


----------



## bruce108

I'm using it with Little Dot MKIV SE and couldn't be happier 9018 + tubes= winner.


----------



## Solitary1

Quote: 





bruce108 said:


> I'm using it with Little Dot MKIV SE and couldn't be happier 9018 + tubes= winner.


 
  +1. I'm using an ALO Pan Am, the 11.32 brings out the best of amp, better than the built-in dac with the Pan Am.


----------



## xnuthecaveman

benf said:


> It's based on ES9018, can't imagine it being a bad match for anything
> You might end up using the built-in Amp too, it's rather good.




Thanks 

Just wondering if it would be too bright/harsh, I'm also looking into a Wolfson based DAC too


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





xnuthecaveman said:


> Thanks
> 
> Just wondering if it would be too bright/harsh, I'm also looking into a Wolfson based DAC too


 

 It's not bright/harsh at all, very well balanced across the spectrum.


----------



## jerg

Gonna be buying this baby pretty soon, already sent an email to AudioGD for a quote.
   
  How long is the whole purchase process with AudioGD with you guys (starting from emailing them for price quote, to receiving the machine)?


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





jerg said:


> Gonna be buying this baby pretty soon, already sent an email to AudioGD for a quote.
> 
> How long is the whole purchase process with AudioGD with you guys (starting from emailing them for price quote, to receiving the machine)?


 
  Quote for shipping? With the weekend and depending on customs 5 business days. I think I just ordered and shipping was figured out for me, do not remember.
   
  It's a great gear!


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





jerg said:


> Gonna be buying this baby pretty soon, already sent an email to AudioGD for a quote.
> 
> How long is the whole purchase process with AudioGD with you guys (starting from emailing them for price quote, to receiving the machine)?


 
   
  Nice jerg...Congratz!  The HE Man has joined our club.  Always enjoyed your posts on the HE400/500 threads.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Kingwa will send you total price including PP, shipping and an email address.
   
  Cheers!!!!!
   
   
  Enjoying the 11.32 via optical (Foobar) and PRO 900s today with Vista x64 desktop.
   
  Good times!!!


----------



## jerg

Yep, just made the payment.


----------



## Rennokas

Is 11.32 or 15.32 a good match for AKG K240 sextette headphones ? or which of them would be better ?


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





jerg said:


> Yep, just made the payment.


 

 If you've chosen DHL, it should take no more than 2-3 days now.


----------



## genclaymore

Quote: 





rennokas said:


> Is 11.32 or 15.32 a good match for AKG K240 sextette headphones ? or which of them would be better ?


 

 Both are good choices, I haven't used the 11.32 since I own just the 15.32 which i enjoying alot of. Maybe some one that owns both will appear that happens to have those headphones to give you a hand.


----------



## GaryPham

I've never used the 240, but from my understanding the 15.32 has a warmer signature which makes it better paired to brighter cans that could use a little more bass and oomph, while the 11.32 are more neutral and derail oriented, making it better when paired to darker cans to give it more detail and clarity. For example, I'm using the 11.32 with my hd650s right now and don't find them veiled at all.


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





benf said:


> If you've chosen DHL, it should take no more than 2-3 days now.


 
  Well they've shipped it today (saturday), dunno if it'll fly over the pacific over the weekend or be delayed at the starting shipment location until next monday. How early / late it arrives depends mostly on that factor.


----------



## bruiselee

are these any good for use on speakers instead  of headphones?
   
  I'm thinking of replacing my Soundcard Asus Essence Stx with a DAC, to use with my speakers ( Adam A3X).
  Will the sound quality be much better? if not, are there any other dac in their catalog that i should be looking at


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





bruiselee said:


> are these any good for use on speakers instead  of headphones?
> 
> I'm thinking of replacing my Soundcard Asus Essence Stx with a DAC, to use with my speakers ( Adam A3X).
> Will the sound quality be much better? if not, are there any other dac in their catalog that i should be looking at


 
   
  Since Adam A3X has built-in amplifiers, there shouldn't be any problem driving them.
  You will love the sound of ES9018.


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





jerg said:


> Well they've shipped it today (saturday), dunno if it'll fly over the pacific over the weekend or be delayed at the starting shipment location until next monday. How early / late it arrives depends mostly on that factor.


 

 will be waiting for your review with the he500... what was the amp you were using before??


----------



## bruiselee

Quote: 





benf said:


> Since Adam A3X has built-in amplifiers, there shouldn't be any problem driving them.
> You will love the sound of ES9018.


 

 Hi,
  Since I dont need any amp, is there any other audio-gd DAC that is a pure dac? probably by not having a amp in it, i think it might provide bettter sound quality to my speakers....?


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





bruiselee said:


> Hi,
> Since I dont need any amp, is there any other audio-gd DAC that is a pure dac? probably by not having a amp in it, i think it might provide bettter sound quality to my speakers....?


 

 NFB-11.23 has a DAC out RCA, so you are covered.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





bruiselee said:


> Hi,
> Since I dont need any amp, is there any other audio-gd DAC that is a pure dac? probably by not having a amp in it, i think it might provide bettter sound quality to my speakers....?


 
   
  Since the Adam's are powered speakers, an all-in-one solution works great imo.  You use it as a pre-amp and control the volume from amp/dac without messing with the speaker volume once it's set.  If you get headphones down the line, you're covered too without unplugging anything.
   
  I have used the NFB-11.32 & NFB-15.1 as pre-amps to my KRKs and Audioengines.  Works and sounds great.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## bruiselee

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Since the Adam's are powered speakers, an all-in-one solution works great imo.  You use it as a pre-amp and control the volume from amp/dac without messing with the speaker volume once it's set.  If you get headphones down the line, you're covered too without unplugging anything.
> 
> I have used the NFB-11.32 & NFB-15.1 as pre-amps to my KRKs and Audioengines.  Works and sounds great.
> 
> Cheers!


 
   
  Oh hmm, I dont really use the speaker's volume button. My speakers are connected to my soundcard ( currently using essence stx), so i adjust my volume via the windows settings.
   
  Have you perhaps tried the essence stx? any comments on how this dac sounds against the soundcard?


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





bruiselee said:


> Oh hmm, I dont really use the speaker's volume button. My speakers are connected to my soundcard ( currently using essence stx), so i adjust my volume via the windows settings.
> 
> Have you perhaps tried the essence stx? any comments on how this dac sounds against the soundcard?


 

 well i had the essence st previously... although great sound for a soundcard, but it doesn't hold a candle to 11.32...


----------



## bruiselee

Quote: 





h4mm3r 0f th0r said:


> well i had the essence st previously... although great sound for a soundcard, but it doesn't hold a candle to 11.32...


 
  wow.. that much a difference? Ok.. im one step closer to getting one of these Audio-GD dac, but im contemplating between this 11.32 and the 15.32..
   
  how are they alike/different?


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





h4mm3r 0f th0r said:


> will be waiting for your review with the he500... what was the amp you were using before??


 
  A measly FiiO E17. It drives the 500s loud enough, but that's about all it does.
   
   
  But yea my 11.32 is in Ohio at the moment, hopefully it'll arrive at my doorsteps tomorrow, or at worst the day after.


----------



## Rennokas

Made a payment as well, cannot wait


----------



## Kingwa

Both NFB11.32 and NFB15.32 which is shipping since 11th oct. 2012 can connect the SPDIF output , let it working as an USB to SPDIF conerter.
  The operate without solder necessary, just connect the RCA or BNC socket the output on board socket proper.
   
http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB11.32/NFB11.32EN_Custom.htm


----------



## Novaeangliae

Quote: 





jerg said:


> A measly FiiO E17. It drives the 500s loud enough, but that's about all it does.
> 
> 
> But yea my 11.32 is in Ohio at the moment, hopefully it'll arrive at my doorsteps tomorrow, or at worst the day after.


 
  I think I'll end up waiting for your review for these along with the HE-500s before I make the leap. Anticipating great things!


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





novaeangliae said:


> I think I'll end up waiting for your review for these along with the HE-500s before I make the leap. Anticipating great things!


 

 i could give a review of both but i haven't really tested the he500 with anything other than 11.32 to know if there is much difference from lesser sources... hd650, on the other hand, sings crazy tunes with it...


----------



## jerg

Man the shipping was fast; just got these earlier today, installing drivers now.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





jerg said:


> Man the shipping was fast; just got these earlier today, installing drivers now.


 
  Can't wait to hear your impressions


----------



## devhen

FYI, you can get the HD650 for $425 shipped from RazorDogAudio.com (authorized dealer) with coupon code RAZORDOG75. AFAIK that's the lowest you can find them right now brand new from an authorized dealer.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





jerg said:


> Man the shipping was fast; just got these earlier today, installing drivers now.


 

 Can you check optical vs USB? In my opinion, it sounds more "liquid" with optical (HE-400).


----------



## devhen

Quote: 





benf said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  What are you using to send the audio over USB? ASIO? WASAPI?


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





benf said:


> Can you check optical vs USB? In my opinion, it sounds more "liquid" with optical (HE-400).


 
  Nah unfortunately my current PC setup doesn't have optical.
   
  All I have to say atm is that I have a big stupid grin on my face listening to the new setup. Will take a while for me to collect my thoughts and say something constructive though.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





devhen said:


> What are you using to send the audio over USB? ASIO? WASAPI?


 

 Neither, just plain USB.


----------



## devhen

Quote: 





benf said:


> Neither, just plain USB.


 
   
  Are you on Windows or Mac? If on Windows, try ASIO and see what you think.
   
http://www.asio4all.com/
   
  EDIT: Looks like the asio4all site is down right now. You can get it from download.com. Its not the very latest version but very little has changed and it will sound just as good.
   
  http://download.cnet.com/ASIO4ALL/3000-2120_4-75724497.html


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





jerg said:


> Nah unfortunately my current PC setup doesn't have optical.
> 
> All I have to say atm is that I have a big stupid grin on my face listening to the new setup. Will take a while for me to collect my thoughts and say something constructive though.


 

 The Hifimediy Sabre DAC can drive NFB-11.32 through optical up to 24/48, "CM6631A 24bit/192khz USB to Coaxial Optical fiber by weiliang" can drive it at 24/96 http://diyhifishop.com/cm6631a-24bit192khz-usb-to-coaxial-optical-fiber-by-weiliang-p-72.html.
  I don't hear difference between the two of them driving NFB-11.32, so the Hifimediy is probably a better deal (and a great DAC), but it's sold out...
   
  Glad you are enjoying it, for me it's endgame as far the search for the best DAC goes. The built-in amplifier is great too, but it can't be used standalone.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





benf said:


> The Hifimediy Sabre DAC can drive NFB-11.32 through optical up to 24/48, "CM6631A 24bit/192khz USB to Coaxial Optical fiber by weiliang" can drive it at 24/96 http://diyhifishop.com/cm6631a-24bit192khz-usb-to-coaxial-optical-fiber-by-weiliang-p-72.html.
> I don't hear difference between the two of them driving NFB-11.32, so the Hifimediy is probably a better deal (and a great DAC), but it's sold out...
> 
> Glad you are enjoying it, for me it's endgame as far the search for the best DAC goes. The built-in amplifier is great too, but it can't be used standalone.


 
  Why do you need a DAC to drive the 11.32, it is a DAC? And in fact, uses a better Sabre chip than the Hifimediy.
   
  I have A/B straight out of my HP connection on my MBP and thru the Hifimediy attached to the USB and found there is not much difference IMO.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Why do you need a DAC to drive the 11.32, it is a DAC? And in fact, uses a better Sabre chip than the Hifimediy.
> 
> I have A/B straight out of my HP connection on my MBP and thru the Hifimediy attached to the USB and found there is not much difference IMO.


 
   
  Hifimediy can be used as USB-to-SPDIF converter. No point using it as a DAC with NFB-11.32 - and it's even impossible.


----------



## jerg

Some loose preliminary first-impression (~2hr listening) notes:
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
*HE500 + audioGD 11.32 notes*
  ~how it feels to go from something that just drives HE500 loud enough, to something with actual clean power (and a good DAC to boot)~
   
  Keywords: HE500, audio-GD, 11.32, sufficient, power, and, good, DAC, solve, everything
   
   
   
  Treble – extends more gracefully, doesn’t sound as dulled but neither is it sharp; upper treble extension gains a ton more air
   
  Midrange – Congestion is mostly nonexistent, mids ~ treble transition seems to be a lot smoother; vocals are much more effortless and bloom without being syrupy
   
  Bass / sub-bass – where the power lends itself to the HE500’s needs the most; bass quantity is still the same but there is a lot more grunt and kick, and tightness (and consequently tactility) of the sub-bass that is previous lacklustre is now about on par with HE400…yep, the exceptional HE400 sub-bass tactility that I so respect is now matched by HE500.
   
  Soundstage / imaging – still the smallest headstage of HE500s, but 3D depth is improved by a long shot; instead of somewhat of a “wall of sound”, it becomes a lot like a mini-theatre built around your head
   
  Layering / separation – Another major benefit of the extra power; instrumental/vocal separation is much much more effortless, no trouble tracking minor background instruments in busy passages any more. Much thanks to the DAC.
   
  Detail extraction – the Sabre ES9018 chip is pretteh, pretteh good. Yep.
   
  Transparency / euphony – both are not mutually exclusive, and both are improved; HE500 is by itself a fairly euphonic-sounding headphone with its warm, lush relaxing sound signature, and coupled with the added transparency imparted here (due to the improvements in all aspects, especially that of improved midrange clarity, and of improved separation), euphony gets to a whole ‘nother level as well
   
   
   
   
   
  Keep in mind these impressions are all with 2 important sonic mods I have on HE500 (full v2.0 Jergpads, and open regrilling mod).


----------



## jerg

4 hours into use and it's getting really hot to touch. Is that normal?


----------



## Stalker81598

It's class A so I'd say yes. If it's hot outside and my apartment starts to warm up, my Lyr can get so warm that it's uncomfortable to touch it.


----------



## kenshinhimura

might be an audio-gd thing. i have a nfb 12 and it gets hot too.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





jerg said:


> 4 hours into use and it's getting really hot to touch. Is that normal?


 
   
   
  Nice write up jerg.  Glad you are enjoying it.  Yes, the heat is normal.  I have it in an enclosed portion of my desk with no probs at all.  I have run it for hours and hours non-stop, especially when I first received it.
   
  Cheers!!!


----------



## Rayzilla

I can't remember if I asked this before, but has anyone ever heard the 11.32 with the Edition 8, Pro 900, Spirit One, ATH-ES10 or RS2?


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





rayzilla said:


> I can't remember if I asked this before, but has anyone ever heard the 11.32 with the Edition 8, *Pro 900*, Spirit One, ATH-ES10 or *RS2*?


 
   
   
  Look at the pic above your post.


----------



## i019791

Quote: 





bruiselee said:


> wow.. that much a difference? Ok.. im one step closer to getting one of these Audio-GD dac, but im contemplating between this 11.32 and the 15.32..
> 
> how are they alike/different?


 
  see post #655


----------



## manzano804

Has someone tried HD 800 - 11.32 combo ?


----------



## xnuthecaveman

see post 33 

also the japanese link in the audio-gd 11.32 website


----------



## manzano804

Unfortunately i don't understand Japanese and Google translator seems so confusing , so i haven't been able to get a conclusion.


----------



## jerg

Is there any downside to setting the 11.32 down so that it is vertical rather than laid flat? I'd like it to dissipate its heat better but do not know if orientating it differently messes with anything.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





jerg said:


> Is there any downside to setting the 11.32 down so that it is vertical rather than laid flat? I'd like it to dissipate its heat better but do not know if orientating it differently messes with anything.


 

 Remember - "heat rises" - so it's better stay horizontal.


----------



## Lohb

Would a simple toslink to 3.5" be enough to keep the audio chain quality great or do you need to buy audiophile grade optical cables for this DAC/Amp ? I could hook this into my netbook via my Sabre DAC digital output as some people were kind of saying the detail is better through the optical input interface vs USB to USB ?


----------



## genclaymore

Just get one from monoprice you dont need to go crazy with the toslink cables.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





lohb said:


> Would a simple toslink to 3.5" be enough to keep the audio chain quality great or do you need to buy audiophile grade optical cables for this DAC/Amp ? I could hook this into my netbook via my Sabre DAC digital output as some people were kind of saying the detail is better through the optical input interface vs USB to USB ?


 

 This one works great for me from Hifimediy to 11.32 - http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=60_65&product_id=103


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





jerg said:


> Is there any downside to setting the 11.32 down so that it is vertical rather than laid flat? I'd like it to dissipate its heat better but do not know if orientating it differently messes with anything.


 

 there shouldn't be any problems as there is no mechanical part in it and it is not like it was designed this way with cooling in mind(other than the fact that the body itself is a heatsink, sort of)... you should be fine although it is pretty thin so take care that it does not get knocked down too much...


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





h4mm3r 0f th0r said:


> there shouldn't be any problems as there is no mechanical part in it and it is not like it was designed this way with cooling in mind(other than the fact that the body itself is a heatsink, sort of)... you should be fine although it is pretty thin so take care that it does not get knocked down too much...


 
  Yeah, I think I was just overthinking it; I never actually owned a powerful class A amplifier before, so the amount of heat this is exerting took me by surprise.
   
  The fact that it is very hot to touch just means that the aluminum chassis is doing what it's meant to do - radiating the heat out as much as it can.


----------



## i019791

Quote: 





jerg said:


> Yeah, I think I was just overthinking it; I never actually owned a powerful class A amplifier before, so the amount of heat this is exerting took me by surprise.
> 
> The fact that it is very hot to touch just means that the aluminum chassis is doing what it's meant to do - radiating the heat out as much as it can.


 
  Powerful yes, class A no


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





i019791 said:


> Powerful yes, class A no


 
  But...
   
  "*[size=medium] [/size]*The NFB-11.32 built in high biase current amps , for most headphones at normal listen volume it is working at class A state"
   
http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB11.32/NFB11.32EN_Use.htm
   
  Maybe not on headphones like HE500?


----------



## kyuuketsuki

Quote: 





jerg said:


> But...
> 
> "*[size=medium] [/size]*The NFB-11.32 built in high biase current amps , for most headphones at normal listen volume it is working at class A state"
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I've tried HE-500 with my NFB-11, and it was perfectly fine on high gain.


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





kyuuketsuki said:


> I've tried HE-500 with my NFB-11, *and it was perfectly fine on high gain. *


 
  Yeah it definitely is, it's just that the 11.32 is probably not working at Class A with an inefficient headphone like HE500.


----------



## Rayzilla

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Look at the pic above your post.


 
  Hehe. I'm a little bit embarrassed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 After I posted, I then took a closer look at your picture and noticed the RS2 with the nice buttons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was going to specifically ask you but then I thought I would give it a day or two before calling on you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  And how could I possibly forget that you are the most obvious member to call upon for commentary on Ultrasones, in this case, the Pro 900 with the 11.32? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Could you share your experience with the 11.32 and the Pro 900 and the RS2? 
   
  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lohb

Quote: 





benf said:


> This one works great for me from Hifimediy to 11.32 - http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=60_65&product_id=103


 

 Thanks BenF !
  Damn ,I just ordered and received stuff from them the other week so will have to pay shipping again !
   
  I wonder if having USB at the computer contact in an optical chain set-up defeats the purpose of setting up a "hacked" optical chain to the gd....
   
  I.E.
   
  Clean 1) Mac mini is optical----->optical A-gd 11.32 input
   
  but for those with no computer optical it is kind of a dirtier chain...
   
  Dirty 2) computer USB---> Saber DAC or some USB to optical box--->optical----optical A-gd 11.32 input.
   
  Also does the HifimeDIY USB Sabre DAC automatically switch into a pass-through mode when you attach optical to it so its ESS chip is not colouring the sound along with the A-gd 11.32 ESS chip ?


----------



## devhen

Why aren't you just connecting straight to the 11.32's USB again?


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





rayzilla said:


> Hehe. I'm a little bit embarrassed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Hi Ray....Where ya been...long time.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Yes sir, I kinda like the Ultrasones....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Well, in owning the 11.32 for about 10 months now and throwing various phones at it, the conclusion is this for me:
   
  It will let your phones be what they intended to be.  No coloring, no detraction and lets them shine.  It is a detail monster without being harsh.  Reveals everything...Vocals are just awesome...
  Lossy files will let you know they are lossy though.  The artifacts they are missing will be revealed, with no true extension to the music.  You feed it lossless and it will keep you very happy.
   
  I have been using the PRO900s quite a bit recently with the 11.32.  Great match...The delicious bass is there of course but very controlled.  The transparency goes very well with the 'Sones in general.  In This Moment's A Star-Crossed Wasteland has been on repeat for a while.....This combo does love Maria's voice...lol
   
   
   

   
   
   
   
   
   
  Cheers!!!


----------



## Lohb

Someone said the optical connection sounded smoother a few pages back vs USB....
  Quote: 





devhen said:


> Why aren't you just connecting straight to the 11.32's USB again?


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





lohb said:


> Someone said the optical connection sounded smoother a few pages back vs USB....


 
  I A/B and could find no difference in sound between optical and USB, for what it's worth.


----------



## Lohb

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> I A/B and could find no difference in sound between optical and USB, for what it's worth.


 
  Did you use an audiophile USB cable like this
http://www.whathifi.com/review/wireworld-ultraviolet-5-usb
  or just the/a stock cable ?


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> I A/B and could find no difference in sound between optical and USB, for what it's worth.


 
   
  Quote: 





lohb said:


> Did you use an audiophile USB cable like this
> http://www.whathifi.com/review/wireworld-ultraviolet-5-usb
> or just the/a stock cable ?


 
  I use  Furutech Formula 2 USB A-B and a custom made glass toslink cable for the optical.


----------



## Lohb

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> I use  Furutech Formula 2 USB A-B and a custom made glass toslink cable for the optical.


 
  Nice, just bookmarked the Furutech in ebay.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





lohb said:


> Thanks BenF !
> Damn ,I just ordered and received stuff from them the other week so will have to pay shipping again !
> 
> I wonder if having USB at the computer contact in an optical chain set-up defeats the purpose of setting up a "hacked" optical chain to the gd....
> ...


 
   
  Don't worry about the "dirty" connection, it sounds great!
  Hifimediy will switch automatically into optical mode when connected to NFB-11.32.
  It's better to have the cable connected before you plug Hifimediy in, otherwise you may hear noises until you unplug/plug it back.
   
  Hifimediy will only feed 11.32 at up to 48Khz, but it will still sound great.


----------



## Lohb

Quote: 





benf said:


> Don't worry about the "dirty" connection, it sounds great!
> Hifimediy will switch automatically into optical mode when connected to NFB-11.32.
> It's better to have the cable connected before you plug Hifimediy in, otherwise you may hear noises until you unplug/plug it back.
> 
> Hifimediy will only feed 11.32 at up to 48Khz, but it will still sound great.


 

 Thanks BenF, just going the quality USB cable route now (+ the USB TCXO upgrade)  then my small USB SABRE DAC is free to be hooked up to desktop speakers vs exchanging optical and 3.5" every time I move between the two !


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





lohb said:


> Thanks BenF, just going the quality USB cable route now (+ the USB TCXO upgrade)  then my small USB SABRE DAC is free to be hooked up to desktop speakers vs exchanging optical and 3.5" every time I move between the two !


 
  "Quality" USB cables are a waste of money. Even "quality" analog cables don't do anything, and digital ones have error correction protocols, making any noise irrelevant.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/303099/monster-cable-vs-coat-hanger
   
  You can feed the headphones from the DAC "variable" output (with RCA-3.5mm cable) and use the HP output for speakers.


----------



## devhen

Also, if you're on Windows try using ASIO for the USB audio out and you might find that it sounds as smooth as coax/optical. I've noticed a difference between bit-perfect ASIO output and the default Windows sound mixer (which re-samples all of the system sounds into one stream, altering the signal).


----------



## mohdkhamsya

Hello guys! Been reading this thread and finally ordered an 11.32. Hope its great for my he500 which I'm using with the xonarstx and matrix m stage right now.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





mohdkhamsya said:


> Hello guys! Been reading this thread and finally ordered an 11.32. Hope its great for my he500 which I'm using with the xonarstx and matrix m stage right now.


 
   
   
  Congratz!!!
   
  Post some impressions if you can when you receive it.
   
  Cheers!!


----------



## Rayzilla

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Hi Ray....Where ya been...long time.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hey HF, just been mostly reading up on things here and trying to hold off on buying because there are so many things I want. lol
   
  Thanks for you comments.
   
  I am very tempted to go for this but not sure if I should get it stock, or with the various upgrades. I usually am the type that goes for a few bells and whistles...
   
  And my understanding is that this is plug and play with Macs?
   
  Thanks again.


----------



## mohdkhamsya

Got it! Now let's install the drivers and see if they work.


----------



## mohdkhamsya

Thank god the installation went without a hitch. Works fine on my laptop. Yet to test it on my Desktop although I don't expect any major problems there either. Some quirks with the operation though. For example, using VIAAsio in Foobar, the you tube videos and other applications would output audio via the computer speakers. Need to change to DS for everything to work in tandem. But this was covered in the earlier threads. Also there is a slight click when I change songs. Slightly irritating. I hope its because the processor in my laptop isnt powerful enough to handle the transitions (i3 low voltage). I've been using it for 3 hours now. It runs very hot (its always summer in Singapore). Laptop -> Foobar VIAASIO -> USB -> 11.32 -> He-500 (Blue Dragon Cables). Definitely a significant improvement from my previous setup. Xonar STX -> Matrix M Stage OPA627 -> He-500 (Blue Dragon cables).
   
  The bass is tighter and has more impact/slam! Loving it. Also I feel slightly more body and extends deeper.
   
  The mids aren't much different, except it doesn't sound as harsh/peaky and grainy. Its great still. Just that it hasn't changed much.
   
  The treble is mind blowingly good, gobs more detail and texture. Not at all harsh. 
   
  Soundstage bigger, I can hear that its wider. Not concert hall wide, maybe Hard Rock Cafe wide. Can make out the ever so slight echo. Still better than my previous setup which felt closed in and very congested at times. This is a welcome change for me. The separation and imaging is quite astounding. I can hear much much more details all round, 
   
  Tone wise, I think this is a rather neutral and transparent dac+amp combo which suits me fine. The previous setup is slightly warm sounding. While it is neutral, everything sounds fuller, well weighted, not too dry. Definitely not dull either. Induces some serious toe tapping, even singing and distracts from focusing on work.


----------



## jerg

The instrument separation is exquisite with the new 11.32 on my HE500. Listening to some Ronald Jenkee right now and literally every sound in the music is originating from its own 3D position in the projected space, completely separate from other sounds and tones.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





jerg said:


> The instrument separation is exquisite with the new 11.32 on my HE500. Listening to some Ronald Jenkee right now and literally every sound in the music is originating from its own 3D position in the projected space, completely separate from other sounds and tones.


 
   
  Can you try driving HE-400 and HE-500 from the DAC Variable output on high gain? I think I may prefer HE-400 that way, not sure.


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





benf said:


> Can you try driving HE-400 and HE-500 from the DAC Variable output on high gain? I think I may prefer HE-400 that way, not sure.


 
  The low gain is not even enough vol. on my HE500 a lot of the times, I just have it on high gain by default, with the knob at 11~12 o'clock.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





jerg said:


> The low gain is not even enough vol. on my HE500 a lot of the times, I just have it on high gain by default, with the knob at 11~12 o'clock.


 
   
  Other than the volume, how do you like the sound of the "Variable" output vs. "HP" output?


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





benf said:


> Other than the volume, how do you like the sound of the "Variable" output vs. "HP" output?


 
  The Variable DAC output mode doesn't create any sound... I don't have another amp to connect to the DAC-only of the 11.32.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





jerg said:


> The Variable DAC output mode doesn't create any sound... I don't have another amp to connect to the DAC-only of the 11.32.


 
   
  The Variable DAC mode drives the RCA output in the back, not the 6.5mm HP output in the front.
  You need an RCA->3.5mm cable to drive the headphones from it.


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





benf said:


> The Variable DAC mode drives the RCA output in the back, not the 6.5mm HP output in the front.
> You need an RCA->3.5mm cable to drive the headphones from it.


 
  I see, thanks. Well at the moment I do not have an RCA->3.5mm adapter, maybe I'll buy a set in the future and test it out.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





jerg said:


> I see, thanks. Well at the moment I do not have an RCA->3.5mm adapter, maybe I'll buy a set in the future and test it out.


 

 This one is 0.99$ shipped and works great:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200838891858


----------



## kenshinhimura

Quote: 





benf said:


> The Variable DAC mode drives the RCA output in the back, not the 6.5mm HP output in the front.
> You need an RCA->3.5mm cable to drive the headphones from it.


 

 why would you want to do that?


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





kenshinhimura said:


> why would you want to do that?


 

 It sounds great, and makes it possible to have 2 pairs of headphones constantly connected.


----------



## kenshinhimura

pretty sure thats not a good thing to do, but hey its your headphones. enjoy.


----------



## Lohb

From the 15.32 thread...... http://www.head-fi.org/t/648386/audio-gd-nfb-15-32-delivery-impression-thread/15#post_9621461
  Not got mine yet but maybe it has value to 11.32 users as well.....OP could not up his photo so he sent me it.
  Quote: 





punchkung said:


> Hey U guys... Want to to try something which help to improve the sound quality of this DAC !!!
> 
> This is something can be done with both 11.32 and 15.32 (my friend hav also try with other brand DAC)
> 
> ...


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





lohb said:


> From the 15.32 thread...... http://www.head-fi.org/t/648386/audio-gd-nfb-15-32-delivery-impression-thread/15#post_9621461
> Not got mine yet but maybe it has value to 11.32 users as well.....OP could not up his
> photo so he sent me it.
> 
> ...


 
  Kingwa would you please comment about this? Is it correct?


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





lohb said:


> From the 15.32 thread...... http://www.head-fi.org/t/648386/audio-gd-nfb-15-32-delivery-impression-thread/15#post_9621461
> Not got mine yet but maybe it has value to 11.32 users as well.....OP could not up his photo so he sent me it.


 
  Interesting stuff, I'm itching to try this out but will wait for an official word on it first.


----------



## mohdkhamsya

Aha! Will try this later tonight.


----------



## stephennic

Lets us know of the results. I am tempted to try it.
  Cheers
  Steve.


----------



## JohnLock

how can i activate the DSD for SACD in foobar? I've installed the plugin, but when activated, no sound comes out. Can you help me? thanks


----------



## i019791

Quote: 





johnlock said:


> how can i activate the DSD for SACD in foobar? I've installed the plugin, but when activated, no sound comes out. Can you help me? thanks


 
  From the foobar menu:
  File/Preferences/Tools/SACD
  You select:
  ASIO Driver Mode: PCM
  PCM Volume: +0db
  PCM Samplerate: 176400 (max)
  DSD2PCM Mode: Direct Double Precision
  Preferable Area: None


----------



## JohnLock

Ok, so Audio-GD doesn't accept DSD? Only PCM?


----------



## i019791

Quote: 





johnlock said:


> Ok, so Audio-GD doesn't accept DSD? Only PCM?


 
  Correct


----------



## mohdkhamsya

Alright wrt to the unplugging mod, I did try it. Didn't hear any difference...initially. Then I realized after a while that the details pop out more across the frequency. Its a little more forward. I can hear the background details in some songs more clearly, with a little more body and punch (for the songs that I demoed). It isn't a huge difference. Takes a while to notice. But ya I'd agree that its there. And I like it.


----------



## Lohb

I think since the optical cable unplug mod is super simple, to avoid expectation bias, just pull the unit top off and get someone to plug the optical and unplug the optical out of sight and then you'd know for sure it is a detail/performance booster.
  Also people talk about unit burn-in, but I think after reading the Audio-gd site the units are already burned in prior to shipping to customers.....so it must be "post-burn-in burn-in" then


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





lohb said:


> I think since the optical cable unplug mod is super simple, to avoid expectation bias, just pull the unit top off and get someone to plug the optical and unplug the optical out of sight and then you'd know for sure it is a detail/performance booster.
> Also people talk about unit burn-in, but I think after reading the Audio-gd site the units are already burned in prior to shipping to customers.....so it must be "post-burn-in burn-in" then


 
  We'd really like Kingwa to address the idea of change when optical out is disconnected. I'd bet dollar to donuts he tested this already.


----------



## stephennic

Quote: 





lohb said:


> I think since the optical cable unplug mod is super simple, to avoid expectation bias, just pull the unit top off and get someone to plug the optical and unplug the optical out of sight and then you'd know for sure it is a detail/performance booster.
> Also people talk about unit burn-in, but I think after reading the Audio-gd site the units are already burned in prior to shipping to customers.....so it must be "post-burn-in burn-in" then


 
  I have read that 100 hours are burned in when you purchase a new unit but another 200 hours needed to sound its best.
   
  Cheers
   
  Steve.


----------



## jerg

Got too itchy and ended up doing the optical unplug modification as well. Call me easily swayed by confirmation bias, but there does seem to be a boost to transparency. Also sine waves sound cleaner now, that I know for sure.


----------



## mlxx

Hmm.. just tried the unplug mod on my 15.1 and it does seem to sound cleaner. Pretty hard to get the plug out from the corner though but no damage done.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





jerg said:


> Got too itchy and ended up doing the optical unplug modification as well. Call me easily swayed by confirmation bias, but there does seem to be a boost to transparency. Also sine waves sound cleaner now, that I know for sure.


 
   
  The question is, does USB now sound better than Optical did? Because IMO Optical does sound better than USB.


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





mlxx said:


> Hmm.. just tried the unplug mod on my 15.1 and it does seem to sound cleaner. *Pretty hard to get the plug out from the corner though* but no damage done.


 
  Ditto, the female socket has 3 little plastic tabs that keep the plug in place, AND there seems to be a small amount of yellow glue holding the plug in. Took me some prying with a mini-flathead screwdriver, and tons of careful wiggling, to pull the plug out.


----------



## jerg

I already sent an email to Kingwa describing this modification and this thoughts on it.
   
  As for the sonic changes, yep I confirm that indeed a minor issue I've had before this mod is now eliminated with the unplugging of the optical port. Prior, I would occasionally check the sine wave generator and there would be an oscillating buzz "interference" in sine wave tones regardless of frequency showing some malfunction of the DAC. Now that is completely gone (I've already checked the sine wave generator a dozen times by now).


----------



## genclaymore

I started to but it woud'nt come off and i didn't want to break any thing trying to unplug it. Because of the glue that was on it.


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





genclaymore said:


> I started to but it woud'nt come off and i didn't want to break any thing trying to unplug it. Because of the glue that was on it.


 
  Yeah, you really have to wiggle it consistently and keep the little socket tabs pried out to dislodge the glue in the plug. Took me like 10 mins.


----------



## xnuthecaveman

Try to plug it back and see if the buzz comes back


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





xnuthecaveman said:


> Try to plug it back and see if the buzz comes back


 
  Not if I don't have to...the socket is really fragile and I don't think it can take a lot of re-plugging before one of those tiny plastic tabs break.
   
  Right now I'm content that it's a fix on the sinewave buzz, and that there may (or may not) be an actual sonic improvement.


----------



## stephennic

Hi,
   
  Has anyone tried this mod with the 15.32, was it easy to get the plug out and did you noticed any sonic differences? Thanks
   
  Cheers
   
  Steve.


----------



## xnuthecaveman

Its OK  

Mine is on its way, by the way, care to share your sine wave test method? I like to test mine when it arrives then perhaps I might unplug the optical too


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





xnuthecaveman said:


> Its OK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
http://www.tucows.com/preview/502787


----------



## xnuthecaveman

Thanks a lot


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





jerg said:


> Not if I don't have to...the socket is really fragile and I don't think it can take a lot of re-plugging before one of those tiny plastic tabs break.
> 
> Right now I'm content that it's a fix on the sinewave buzz, and that there may (or may not) be an actual sonic improvement.


 

 Is the sinewave now better through USB than it was through Optical?


----------



## jerg

Official response from Kingwa with regards to the optical unplugging modification:
   
   
   
   
_"The both NFB11.32 and NFB15.32, the DA chips have different +5V than the optical input._
 _Pull off or push into the optical receiver, have not any contact with the +5V PSU of the DA chips._
 _We have take care the power supply even in the lowest price gears, different PSUs to power supply for different circuits parts._
_Kingwa"_
   
   
  Looks like the assumptions were falsified. Still the mod cleared up the sinewave issue I had before so I don't think I'll revert it.


----------



## stephennic

Quote: 





jerg said:


> Official response from Kingwa with regards to the optical unplugging modification:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hi,
  Can you interpret what he wrote, so is it safe to pull the 5v optical input or not, is he saying its in a different circuit so won't influence the sound.
  Cheers
  Steve


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





stephennic said:


> Hi,
> Can you interpret what he wrote, so *is it safe to pull the 5v optical input* or not, is he saying *its in a different circuit so won't influence the sound*.
> Cheers
> Steve


 
  Yep and yep.


----------



## jerg

One thing I've come to realize over the dozens of hours listening through the 11.32 is that the DAC implementation + amp really renders treble beautifully.
   
  There is so much micro-texture to the treble that gives any string or drum instrument an extra sense of realism, as though I can hear the fingers or the hands contacting and working the instruments, as well as the material characteristics of the instruments themselves. I never knew this level of treble resolution could be pumped out of the HE500s (always thought them to be more mids/bass-centric, and very smooth treble with lack-lustre detail).


----------



## Lohb

Quote: 





jerg said:


> One thing I've come to realize over the dozens of hours listening through the 11.32 is that the DAC implementation + amp really renders treble beautifully.
> 
> There is so much micro-texture to the treble that gives any string or drum instrument an extra sense of realism, as though I can hear the fingers or the hands contacting and working the instruments, as well as the material characteristics of the instruments themselves. I never knew this level of treble resolution could be pumped out of the HE500s (always thought them to be more mids/bass-centric, and very smooth treble with lack-lustre detail).


 

 Will you be doing a bigger review with the 400/500's...? The 400's are OK in the treble region with the known upper region spikes if these are revealing more detail ?


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





lohb said:


> *Will you be doing a bigger review with the 400/500's...?* The 400's are OK in the treble region with the known upper region spikes if these are revealing more detail ?


 
  Nah, I don't like writing full reviews. Too much effort and worry about semantics.
   
  As for the HE400 treble vs more revealing treble by the new setup, they don't conflict IMO. The increased treble detail by the 11.32 is in the articulation and microdetails, not in a bump in treble FR or changes in the treble behaviour. It's literally just a more resolving treble, nothing added or taken away.


----------



## GaryPham

Have any of you guys happen to pair this up with a Bottlehead crack? Am curious on how well the ess9018 matches with OTL amps.


----------



## xnuthecaveman

I'll be pairing mine with a DIY BH clone and a Beyerdynamic T1, but I have not receive it yet - currently in customs


----------



## mohdkhamsya

Quote: 





jerg said:


> One thing I've come to realize over the dozens of hours listening through the 11.32 is that the DAC implementation + amp really renders treble beautifully.
> 
> There is so much micro-texture to the treble that gives any string or drum instrument an extra sense of realism, as though I can hear the fingers or the hands contacting and working the instruments, as well as the material characteristics of the instruments themselves. I never knew this level of treble resolution could be pumped out of the HE500s (always thought them to be more mids/bass-centric, and very smooth treble with lack-lustre detail).


 
   


 Right! Epic treble. I was so surprised when I heard it out of the 11.32. I think the he-500s are a good match with the 11.32. Haven't tried them with the popular amps - v200, lafigaro 339 or the speaker amps for that matter. Was thinking of getting the 339. Match the 11.32 with tubes. Have you tried either of these amps Jerg? Curious as to how the humble 11.32 stacks up against them big boys.


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





mohdkhamsya said:


> Right! Epic treble. I was so surprised when I heard it out of the 11.32. I think the he-500s are a good match with the 11.32. Haven't tried them with the popular amps - v200, lafigaro 339 or the speaker amps for that matter. Was thinking of getting the 339. Match the 11.32 with tubes. Have you tried either of these amps Jerg? Curious as to how the humble 11.32 stacks up against them big boys.


 
  Nah I have only heard HE500 on 11.32, HA160, and BHA-1 thus far, not on any of the amps you listed.
   
  To my ears the 11.32 are capable enough. Really anything "better" is just gonna be improving very minor things, like a bit more smoothness, slightly larger head-stage, maybe slightly tighter bass (although its bass is already tight enough out of the 11.32), all at outrageous extra costs.


----------



## mohdkhamsya

Quote: 





jerg said:


> Nah I have only heard HE500 on 11.32, HA160, and BHA-1 thus far, not on any of the amps you listed.
> 
> To my ears the 11.32 are capable enough. Really anything "better" is just gonna be improving very minor things, like a bit more smoothness, slightly larger head-stage, maybe slightly tighter bass (although its bass is already tight enough out of the 11.32), all at outrageous extra costs.


 
   
  Oh okay. Yeah I would think so too. Truly an astounding piece of kit for USD299. Ridiculous power output too. That was what persuaded me in the end considering how much power the he-500s need to really sound good. Of course the great dac was an added bonus. I didn't encounter anything with this much power at the price range while I was shopping around for a nice dac+amp combo. Extremely happy with the purchase.


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





mohdkhamsya said:


> Oh okay. Yeah I would think so too. Truly an astounding piece of kit for USD299. Ridiculous power output too. That was what persuaded me in the end considering how much power the he-500s need to really sound good. Of course the great dac was an added bonus. I didn't encounter anything with this much power at the price range while I was shopping around for a nice dac+amp combo. Extremely happy with the purchase.


 

 yup... i chose it for the power for the he500 and not the dac itself which is a the actual main feature and really good...


----------



## Lohb

Does the 11.32 have base ventilation like a Mac Mini ?
  As I've not got my hands on one yet, I just wonder how they ventilate given the stock photos show no vents on top/back or on the sides and some were saying they run very hot.
  My place can get very hot daytime as it is, so don't want it to be a toaster oven next to my other electronics !


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





lohb said:


> Does the 11.32 have base ventilation like a Mac Mini ?
> As I've not got my hands on one yet, I just wonder how they ventilate given the stock photos show no vents on top/back or on the sides and some were saying they run very hot.
> My place can get very hot daytime as it is, so don't want it to be a toaster oven next to my other electronics !


 

 I think it only dissipates heat through the aluminium body.
  That's why it gets quite warm.


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

well the body itself is the heatsink... designed this way as dust damages more than heat maybe...


----------



## stephennic

Quote: 





jerg said:


> Interesting stuff, I'm itching to try this out but will wait for an official word on it first.


 
  Hi,
  I tried this mod on the audio gd 15.32. At first I liked it, I could hear more detail especially in the mid and top end, however over time I noticed the mids were a little too forward and bright, for example Eva Cassidy voice seems to be more forward and brighter and it lost some of that warmth and smoothness it had originally. I think I prefer the dac before the mod. I only have burnt the unit in for about 15 hours so it may need more time too.
   
  Cheers
   
  Steve.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





stephennic said:


> Hi,
> I tried this mod on the audio gd 15.32. At first I liked it, I could hear more detail especially in the mid and top end, however over time I noticed the mids were a little too forward and bright, for example Eva Cassidy voice seems to be more forward and brighter and it lost some of that warmth and smoothness it had originally. I think I prefer the dac before the mod. I only have burnt the unit in for about 15 hours so it may need more time too.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


 
  The owner of Audio~gd has explained plugged or unplugged it should not make a difference.


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





stephennic said:


> Hi,
> I tried this mod on the audio gd 15.32. At first I liked it, I could hear more detail especially in the mid and top end, however over time I noticed the mids were a little too forward and bright, for example Eva Cassidy voice seems to be more forward and brighter and it lost some of that warmth and smoothness it had originally. I think I prefer the dac before the mod. I only have burnt the unit in for about 15 hours so it may need more time too.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


 
  See
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/624517/audio-gd-nfb-11-32-delivery-impression-thread/825#post_9649689


----------



## stephennic

Quote: 





jerg said:


> See
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/624517/audio-gd-nfb-11-32-delivery-impression-thread/825#post_9649689


 
  Hi,
  I put the plug back in today, and certaintly is warmer and smoother but I did lose a little in basspunch and details not quite as forward. Its seems more balanced tonally now.
  cheers
  Steve.


----------



## mohdkhamsya

I was just wondering. What kind of usb cables do you guys use with the dac? Anything fancy? I think the one supplied good enough. I love how everything sounds now. But you see I'm looking for a shorter cable. I like my desktop to be neat and uncluttered. Any recommendations? Thanks in advance.


----------



## genclaymore

I use a monoprice usb cable with my NFB15.32 nothing fancy.


----------



## GaryPham

Are any of you guys using the 11.32 with a bottlehead crack by any chance?  I just ordered a kit and was wondering how it compares to the internal amp on the 11.32 (which I already find to be very nice sounding and freakishly powerful).


----------



## bhazard

I was about to pull the trigger on an O2+ODAC to try to get working on my Nexus 4/7 and PC, but then I see this nfb for nearly the same price, and it looks much better spec wise.
   
  Any thoughts from someone who ran both? Is the 11.32 that much better?


----------



## GaryPham

Quote: 





bhazard said:


> I was about to pull the trigger on an O2+ODAC to try to get working on my Nexus 4/7 and PC, but then I see this nfb for nearly the same price, and it looks much better spec wise.
> 
> Any thoughts from someone who ran both? Is the 11.32 that much better?


 

 I've never owned the odac, but I have owned the O2 amplifier and the schiit magni/modi stack.  I can honestly say that the 11.32 stomps both the magni/modi stack and the modi/O2 combo.  The amplifier on the 11.32 is freakishly powerful and the ESS9018 dac is leagues ahead of the ESS9023 on the odac or the AKM chip on the modi.


----------



## bhazard

garypham said:


> I've never owned the odac, but I have owned the O2 amplifier and the schiit magni/modi stack.  I can honestly say that the 11.32 stomps both the magni/modi stack and the modi/O2 combo.  The amplifier on the 11.32 is freakishly powerful and the ESS9018 dac is leagues ahead of the ESS9023 on the odac or the AKM chip on the modi.




That pretty much made the decision for me, thanks!

This will be my first DAC, which is surprising since I'm not exactly new to high end audio. I finished building my own full range tower speakers not too long ago, so it should be interesting to hear the difference between PC HDMI/AVR Burr Browns/emotiva xpa-5 to the 11.32 and my emotiva amp directly. The killer headphone amp is just a nice bonus.


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

i haven't used the bifrost but i have always heard that it is slightly better than the odac and i am sure that the 11.32 might even beat that


----------



## bhazard

Just looked back in the thread on impressions/reviews, which ended up making me request a quote from Audio-gd. At ~$373 with shipping and upgraded TCOXs, it just seems like a great deal. I don't see anything else near it spec wise for the price.
   
  I'm hoping I can hack it to work with my USB OTG phone/tablet, but if not, desktop and 2 channel reference speaker duty is just fine.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





bhazard said:


> Just looked back in the thread on impressions/reviews, which ended up making me request a quote from Audio-gd. At ~$373 with shipping and upgraded TCOXs, it just seems like a great deal. I don't see anything else near it spec wise for the price.
> 
> I'm hoping I can* *hack it to work* with my USB OTG phone/tablet, but if not, desktop and 2 channel reference speaker duty is just fine.


 
  *Do you mean transport back and forth to work? If your used to carrying a suitcase then it won't really be a problem. Mine sits in a drawer (a shame really) and only comes out if I do not sit at my listening station where I have my home rig. It takes maybe 10 seconds to hookup. The big caution I would give is, be very careful not to shake, rattle, and roll the 11.32 too much. Other than that your good to go.


----------



## GaryPham

I apologize if I'm repeating obvious information, but I STRONGLY recommend you guys run bit-perfect (ASIO or Kernal Streaming) on foobar using the 11.32 if you aren't already doing so.  For my first few weeks of owning the 11.32, I was just running it normally through foobar at 24 bit- 192 khz, and was honestly somewhat disappointed, especially after hearing so many good things about the ESS9018.  I guess it must've been Windows re-sampling my signals or something, because once I started using Kernal Streaming and running it at 32bit 384khz, it was like night and day, soundstage expaned drastically, bass became much fuller and best of all, the highs were super smooth without any harshness at all.


----------



## bhazard

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> *Do you mean transport back and forth to work? If your used to carrying a suitcase then it won't really be a problem. Mine sits in a drawer (a shame really) and only comes out if I do not sit at my listening station where I have my home rig. It takes maybe 10 seconds to hookup. The big caution I would give is, be very careful not to shake, rattle, and roll the 11.32 too much. Other than that your good to go.


 
   
  No, I mean that the Nexus 4 and new Nexus 7 don't natively support USB OTG audio (the new one might), and I would have to use a custom kernel/software to get it working if possible.


----------



## jerg

What's the deal with TCXOs anyway, are there any measurable improvements with them implemented, vs without?
   
  I've always abode by the notion that if something makes little to no perceivable difference, but adds more stuff into the audio "chain", it's not worth it.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





jerg said:


> What's the deal with TCXOs anyway, are there any measurable improvements with them implemented, vs without?
> 
> I've always abode by the notion that if something makes little to no perceivable difference, but adds more stuff into the audio "chain", it's not worth it.


 

 I don't think anybody has both models to compare.
  People just buy it because it's cheap and *possibly* improves the sound - and so did I.


----------



## bhazard

Quote: 





benf said:


> I don't think anybody has both models to compare.
> People just buy it because it's cheap and *possibly* improves the sound - and so did I.


 
  Probably little to no audible difference. Since no one has already compared, I decided to take my chances and get it until more info is known about the differences.


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





benf said:


> I don't think anybody has both models to compare.
> People just buy it because it's cheap and *possibly* improves the sound - and so did I.


 
   
  Quote: 





bhazard said:


> Probably little to no audible difference. Since no one has already compared, I decided to take my chances and get it until more info is known about the differences.


 
  Well my thoughts are exactly the opposite: if it gives negligible difference, why have more pieces that could potentially malfunction or fail in the long run?


----------



## i019791

Quote: 





jerg said:


> Well my thoughts are exactly the opposite: if it gives negligible difference, why have more pieces that could potentially malfunction or fail in the long run?


 
  From the Audio gd site I get the impression that there are no *more* pieces, just upgraded ones


----------



## thegrobe

Yeah, the TXCO replaces the standard clock. It's an upgrade part. Not an additional part.


----------



## stephennic

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> Yeah, the TXCO replaces the standard clock. It's an upgrade part. Not an additional part.


 
  Hi,
   
  Does that improve the sound at all? Can you buy the part after you bought the standard dac, is it hard to put in?
   
  Cheers
   
  Steve.


----------



## thegrobe

stephennic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does that improve the sound at all? Can you buy the part after you bought the standard dac, is it hard to put in?
> 
> ...




I would imagine so...they pop right in and out, at least on my DAC. here's an older page showing how to change out the clock on another DAC:

http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USBface/Clock.htm

You can see the two clocks on the 11.32 in this pic:

http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB11.32/NFB11.324.JPG

Best though to email Kingwa to be sure.


----------



## Lourdin

Greetings to you all 
   
  Just recently acquired this great piece of equipment..  I don't have much to say about the sound, because more or less everything has already been told  It's just excellent 
   
  I do, however, have a certain problem.
  Everything is good (installation went great), but I hear a buzzing sound when I connect my tube amp on this DAC via USB.
  The buzzing stops when i disconnect usb cable from computer. I tried all usb hubs and the result is the same.
  And the curious thing is that there is no buzzing when i'm listening through DAC itself. It's there only when I connect tube amp.
I checked everything and definitely the problem is not with the amp.
   
Do you maybe know how to deal with this problem? Or do I have to change to optical cable?


----------



## bhazard

Quote: 





lourdin said:


> Greetings to you all
> 
> Just recently acquired this great piece of equipment..  I don't have much to say about the sound, because more or less everything has already been told  It's just excellent
> 
> ...


 
   
  Does it happen on all sample rates? 16/24/32 ... 48/96/192hz? Ground loop on the same electric circuit that needs to be isolated? Plug the amp into a different outlet not on the same circuit as the pc if you have one.


----------



## Lourdin

Yeah..happens on all sample rates.
  I thought about the ground loop, but doesn't that produces sound like "brum", and this is more like "bzzzz" 
  I also tried testing for the ground loop, but i don't think it's that.
   
  I just plug it into different outlet and the result is the same. Buzzing is still here.


----------



## stephennic

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> I would imagine so...they pop right in and out, at least on my DAC. here's an older page showing how to change out the clock on another DAC:
> 
> http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USBface/Clock.htm
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the information, I email Kingwa too, Do you think it improves the sound with the TOCX
   
  Cheers
   
  Steve.


----------



## bhazard

Mine is on its way.


----------



## Kingwa

Quote: 





lourdin said:


> Greetings to you all
> 
> Just recently acquired this great piece of equipment..  I don't have much to say about the sound, because more or less everything has already been told  It's just excellent
> 
> ...


 
  This must cause by the earth loop.
  The fix method is change amp's power cable push into other outlet.


----------



## Lourdin

Quote: 





kingwa said:


> This must cause by the earth loop.
> The fix method is change amp's power cable push into other outlet.


 
   
  Thank You for the answer but with all due respect, I don't think that is the problem, because i tried with other outlet and the buzzing remains.
  But today I put some duct tape on 5V pin on usb cable, and the buzzing sound is considerably lower, almost non existing 
  It appears now only when i turn the pot all the way, which i never do when listening.
   
  So my next step would be to cut that wire which is responsible for 5V in the cable, and then I hope everything would be allright


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





lourdin said:


> Yeah..happens on all sample rates.
> I thought about the ground loop, but doesn't that produces sound like "brum", and this is more like "bzzzz"
> I also tried testing for the ground loop, but i don't think it's that.
> 
> I just plug it into different outlet and the result is the same. Buzzing is still here.


 
   
   
  Did you get a chance to try optical?
  What tube amp are you connecting to the 11.32?


----------



## Lourdin

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Did you get a chance to try optical?
> What tube amp are you connecting to the 11.32?


 
   
  I didn't try optical yet. I will when i acquire some cable 
  I connected HAD Audiolab Maestral TWO. These are the specifications, because it is not very common on this forum 
  I have the first mentioned tubes if that matters.


----------



## HeatFan12

Beautiful amp Lourdin. Love the 6DJ8 and 6AS7 tube complement. From the looks of it some tube amps especially OTLs suffer from not getting along with some usb devices in reference to hum/noise/static. I have a couple of them. My workaround for years has been using optical or a usb to spdif converter on those amps when using a pc.
In my current setup with the 11.32 I'm using a tube hybrid and it's dead quiet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhazard

Quote: 





lourdin said:


> Thank You for the answer but with all due respect, I don't think that is the problem, because i tried with other outlet and the buzzing remains.
> But today I put some duct tape on 5V pin on usb cable, and the buzzing sound is considerably lower, almost non existing
> It appears now only when i turn the pot all the way, which i never do when listening.
> 
> So my next step would be to cut that wire which is responsible for 5V in the cable, and then I hope everything would be allright


 
  +5V with a ground loop relates directly to it.
   
  It isn't another outlet you need to try, you have to use another circuit (aka try a different room). If that can't be done, Heatfan's method would work.


----------



## Lourdin

I would like to thank you all for every good advice you have given me 
   
  I already tried the plug it in outlet with no ground protection, and the buzzing was there. But as i said in previous pos,t i think that the main problem is in this 5V, so I will give my usb cable to someone who can cut that wire in it 
  If that doesn't help, I'll switch to optical, but i'm positive about earlier solution 
   
  And thank you HeatFan. I am very pleased with it  We have some good DIYers here in Croatia 
  Well, to be honest half DIY, half pro


----------



## GaryPham

Has anyone had a chance to use the 11.32 with a bottlehead crack?  how is the synergy?


----------



## xnuthecaveman

Just received my 11.32 with tcxo upgrades just today after a few days of shipping mishaps. Would be installing it later and pairing it with an BH clone otl amp


----------



## bhazard

Quote: 





xnuthecaveman said:


> Just received my 11.32 with tcxo upgrades just today after a few days of shipping mishaps. Would be installing it later and pairing it with an BH clone otl amp


 
  Is the clone much cheaper? The Crack interests me, but it seems the amp built into this dac is more powerful.


----------



## xnuthecaveman

It's cheaper, however, not exactly BH but almost same design. Mine uses RCA JAN 6AS7 + Toshiba 6CG7. Got it for about 220USD including CCS and film caps for the output coupling and completely built.
   
  In terms of power, I think, my tube amp (7 o'clock) more powerful than the 11.32 (High Gain at 9 o'clock) using a Beyer T1 
   
  as for initial impressions, it definitely sounds cleaner than my Musiland 01, wider sound stage, tighter bass.
   
  Currently using WASAPI (event) - set at 32bit / 192K though. Anyone can help with the ASIO? my foobar can detect the VIA asio but the channel mapping is blank. and when I select the VIA ASIO it says failed to initialize driver.


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





xnuthecaveman said:


> It's cheaper, however, not exactly BH but almost same design. Mine uses RCA JAN 6AS7 + Toshiba 6CG7. Got it for about 220USD including CCS and film caps for the output coupling and completely built.
> 
> In terms of power, I think, my tube amp (7 o'clock) more powerful than the 11.32 (High Gain at 9 o'clock) using a Beyer T1
> 
> ...


 
  Just re-install everything based exactly on the AudioGD guide video:
   
http://www.audio-gd.com/Driver%20install%20video.rar
   
  And it'll work.


----------



## xnuthecaveman

Thanks, tried it and it worked 

So far I'm getting some stuttering, I need to back read and configure it some more, for now, I'll use wasapi


----------



## thegrobe

Try kernel streaming as well. The USB-32 "via ASIO" is just KS in an ASIO wrapper. On my system, I find KS to sound just as good, if not a little cleaner. And much more stable...never any stuttering, clicks, etc.

I love Audio-gd gear but I sure wish they would release a true ASIO driver. Really my only criticism.


----------



## bhazard

[size=1.1em] Tuesday, August 06, 2013

[size=1.1em] Location[/size][size=1.1em] Time[/size][size=1.1em]  [/size][size=1.1em] 16[/size][size=1.1em] With delivery courier[/size][size=1.1em] NORWALK, CT - USA[/size][size=1.1em] 11:32 AM[/size][size=1.1em] [size=0.9em]   
 [/size]
 [/size]
[/size]   
  Gotta love DHL express shipping. I've gotten monitors, light fixtures, and now an amp quicker from Korea and China than I do from domestic shipping.


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> Try kernel streaming as well. The USB-32 "via ASIO" is just KS in an ASIO wrapper. On my system, I find KS to sound just as good, if not a little cleaner. And much more stable...never any stuttering, clicks, etc.
> 
> I love Audio-gd gear but I sure wish they would release a true ASIO driver. Really my only criticism.


 
  Would a true ASIO driver really be any real improvement though? Maybe the lack of that is why they never bothered? I mean, it's all bit-perfect outputs.
   
  What I'd love is if the computer could auto-detect if Fb2k is doing KS or WASAPI output, and turn on/off windows sounds automatically based on this in real time. I hate having to refresh youtube pages to hear sound from video because I accidentally did not fully shut off Foobar.


----------



## thegrobe

Quote: 





jerg said:


> Would a true ASIO driver really be any real improvement though? Maybe the lack of that is why they never bothered? I mean, it's all bit-perfect outputs.
> 
> What I'd love is if the computer could auto-detect if Fb2k is doing KS or WASAPI output, and turn on/off windows sounds automatically based on this in real time. I hate having to refresh youtube pages to hear sound from video because I accidentally did not fully shut off Foobar.


 
   
  Well who knows if it would be an improvement. Comparing it to a very good true ASIO driver (CEntrance)...the Centrance driver bypasses the windows audio mixer. The driver control panel is clean and minimal. It is rock solid - no issues at all. No clicks pops, crashes, reinstalls, etc. As it should be.
   
  The Via ASIO is buggy at best. And it still goes through windows mixer (you can mute and control volume in windows) And it's just a KS wrapper!  Just use KS, it's at least not buggy. Not trying to complain, it's just what works best for me.


----------



## xnuthecaveman

KS is for XP and WASAPI is for Windows Vista or newer? 
   
  Since I'm using W8, I should then use WASAPI?


----------



## GaryPham

I been using ks with win7 and have had no problems. Sounds fantastic


----------



## xnuthecaveman

Thanks. I'll try KS then 
   
  My OTL amp really makes the 11.32 sound fuller and with good clarity  good synergy IMO  -- my 11.32 has only 4 hours playback though. 
   
  Currently running ISOTEK cd for the 11.32.


----------



## thegrobe

x2 on KS being fine with win7. That's what I'm using. 

For the record, my unit is the SA-1.32 but I gotta sneak in this thread for the USB-32 chat.(There's no SA-1 thread) Same USB interface though.

BTW- I think USB-32 sounds fantastic, just some room for improvement with the driver package.


----------



## xnuthecaveman

just went back to WASAPI, having a random "undiscoverable driver" in foobar when it changes tracks or when I'm scrolling through my songs


----------



## bhazard

Updated to firmware 10. I can get ASIO4ALL and KS working, but only up to 24bit 192khz. Via ASIO is not working for me, and I can't get 32bit working. Do I need to revert to a lower firmware? Windows 8 64 bit Enterprise.
   
  Oh, yeah it sounds awesome at 24 bit. 32 bit must be sweet.


----------



## kwatch

Quote: 





bhazard said:


> Updated to firmware 10. I can get ASIO4ALL and KS working, but only up to 24bit 192khz. Via ASIO is not working for me, and I can't get 32bit working. Do I need to revert to a lower firmware? Windows 8 64 bit Enterprise.
> 
> Oh, yeah it sounds awesome at 24 bit. 32 bit must be sweet.


 
  I thought firmware #10 is for the DI-V3.


----------



## bhazard

That would explain quite a bit.

I changed from 10 to firmware #7, and 32bit 384 is working through Via ASIO. Awesome.

Now to test with all my headphones....


----------



## Lohb

I guess for OSX heads, the USB-32 dmg software just works with no glitches ? Anyone else using OSX with the 11.32 ?


----------



## jerg

I can confirm that the popular parametric EQ "Electri-Q" is not very compatible with NFB11.32. Basically with the EQ plugin turned on in Foobar (even if it is at stock, no EQ active), the 11.32 often just plays extremely loud static instead of music, at song transitions.
   
  It's very frustrating because Electri-Q is literally the only high-precision free parametric equalizer programs out there, and I have sunk a lot of time and effort in crafting personalized parametric EQs for my headphones with it for the last year or two.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





lohb said:


> I guess for OSX heads, the USB-32 dmg software just works with no glitches ? Anyone else using OSX with the 11.32 ?


 
  Correct never had a single problem. I don't upsample to 32 but when I tired it worked.


----------



## Lohb

saraguie said:


> Correct never had a single problem. I don't upsample to 32 but when I tired it worked.




Excellent, exact reason I moved to Mac 6 years ago....I reached my bugs/error solving limit with Windows.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





lohb said:


> Excellent, exact reason I moved to Mac 6 years ago....I reached my bugs/error solving limit with Windows.


 
  For me it was Dec 2006, I just had 8 months of hell with a Alienware computer.....they have since been bought by Dell but OMG 100+ hours with support and finally they took it back and refunded my $$ in full.......Enter MAC......MAC is what it is because its built on UNIX simple and powerful.


----------



## mlxx

Quote: 





jerg said:


> I can confirm that the popular parametric EQ "Electri-Q" is not very compatible with NFB11.32. Basically with the EQ plugin turned on in Foobar (even if it is at stock, no EQ active), the 11.32 often just plays extremely loud static instead of music, at song transitions.
> 
> It's very frustrating because Electri-Q is literally the only high-precision free parametric equalizer programs out there, and I have sunk a lot of time and effort in crafting personalized parametric EQs for my headphones with it for the last year or two.


 

 I am using the NFB15.1 with the Tenor driver with no problems. Version 1.2 works perfectly. Sure its the 11.32?
  If I was you, I would give AIMP3 a try instead of Foobar. It's free. I always had issues in the past with Foobar and Electri-Q freezing and crashing (not with the NFB15.1 though).
  AIMP3 works very well with plugins and does ASIO/WASAPI. Just copy the dsp_eqfree.dll file to the AIMP3 "Plugins" directory and set it up as in the screen cap below.
   
http://postimg.org/image/3u90ws7mp/
   
  If it still doesn't work then it probably is a driver issue with the 11.32.


----------



## Asukara

Has someone ever have trouble with the switches? 
  I will switch quite a lot between sources and between headphones and my amp receiver so I am a bit worried about plastic switches.


----------



## i019791

Quote: 





mlxx said:


> I am using the NFB15.1 with the Tenor driver with no problems. Version 1.2 works perfectly. Sure its the 11.32?
> If I was you, I would give AIMP3 a try instead of Foobar. It's free. I always had issues in the past with Foobar and Electri-Q freezing and crashing (not with the NFB15.1 though).
> AIMP3 works very well with plugins and does ASIO/WASAPI. Just copy the dsp_eqfree.dll file to the AIMP3 "Plugins" directory and set it up as in the screen cap below.
> 
> ...


 
  I have not succeeded to combine Foobar and Electri-Q with Audio gd TE8802 devices


----------



## genclaymore

xnuthecaveman said:


> just went back to WASAPI, having a random "undiscoverable driver" in foobar when it changes tracks or when I'm scrolling through my songs




Yea I have that same exact problem only at random when i go to use foobar2000, I usually fix it by turning the device off and then back on. But most times that don't work. I wouldn't be bothered about this for asio if I didn't also use it in FL studio. I just wish it worked better. So many times I was tempted to get a cheap sound card with Asio and run it to my unit to get around this issue.


----------



## bhazard

Quote: 





genclaymore said:


> Yea I have that same exact problem only at random when i go to use foobar2000, I usually fix it by turning the device off and then back on. But most times that don't work. I wouldn't be bothered about this for asio if I didn't also use it in FL studio. I just wish it worked better. So many times I was tempted to get a cheap sound card with Asio and run it to my unit to get around this issue.


 
   
  What firmware are you using? All my issues went away once I updated to v7.


----------



## genclaymore

i using firmware #7


----------



## bhazard

What would pair better with these, Audeze LCD-2s or HE-500s? I like flat response to 20hz and even lower if possible. I think a jergpad modded HE-500 would nail the sound I'm looking for. Just need to save up.


----------



## jerg

Does anyone else have this issue with their 11.32? When you start the playback of a music track, there is a loud pop in the left channel before the music starts playing.
   
  I made sure that it was persistently left channel (by cable swapping tests), and it's a very loud pop on 32-bit, and quieter but still audible pop on 24-bit/16-bit.


----------



## GaryPham

jerg said:


> Does anyone else have this issue with their 11.32? When you start the playback of a music track, there is a loud pop in the left channel before the music starts playing.
> 
> I made sure that it was persistently left channel (by cable swapping tests), and it's a very loud pop on 32-bit, and quieter but still audible pop on 24-bit/16-bit.




I have this as well.


----------



## angelo898

does anyone know if i can use IEMs with this dac/amp combination?


----------



## xnuthecaveman

Quote: 





jerg said:


> Does anyone else have this issue with their 11.32? When you start the playback of a music track, there is a loud pop in the left channel before the music starts playing.
> 
> I made sure that it was persistently left channel (by cable swapping tests), and it's a very loud pop on 32-bit, and quieter but still audible pop on 24-bit/16-bit.


 
  would try to check this.
   
  one thing I noticed with the internal amp is that there's sound even though the volume is at the minimum setting (fully counter clockwise) using a 600 ohm headphone.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





angelo898 said:


> does anyone know if i can use IEMs with this dac/amp combination?


 
   
  You sure can, sounds great.


----------



## angelo898

so its a black background? I have both orthodynamics and sensitive IEMs, can i use both? is it just a gain switch?


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





angelo898 said:


> so its a black background? I have both orthodynamics and sensitive IEMs, can i use both? is it just a gain switch?


 
   
   
  IEMs can sometime pick up a little background noise when no music is playing, but it's not too troublesome.


----------



## xnuthecaveman

Quote: 





jerg said:


> Does anyone else have this issue with their 11.32? When you start the playback of a music track, there is a loud pop in the left channel before the music starts playing.
> 
> I made sure that it was persistently left channel (by cable swapping tests), and it's a very loud pop on 32-bit, and quieter but still audible pop on 24-bit/16-bit.


 
   
  confirmed, I also have this pop [foobar2000 + WASAPI (event)]


----------



## jerg

So it seems as though the "pop at the beginning of music playback" is a fairly prevalent issue with the 11.32. Hope we figure out a solution, and an official word about it.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





angelo898 said:


> does anyone know if i can use IEMs with this dac/amp combination?


 
   
  Quote: 





benf said:


> You sure can, sounds great.


 
  +1


----------



## bhazard

Quote: 





jerg said:


> So it seems as though the "pop at the beginning of music playback" is a fairly prevalent issue with the 11.32. Hope we figure out a solution, and an official word about it.


 
  Yes, there is a slight pop at the beginning of playback and when I skip around in a song. To me, it is a non issue, but if a fix did come around, I'd install it if it didn't affect sound quality. I use Via ASIO, so it doesn't matter what you use.
   
  Of course, now that it has been pointed out, I can't "un-hear" it. I would have rather stayed in ignorant bliss.


----------



## Modulus

Quote: 





bhazard said:


> Yes, there is a slight pop at the beginning of playback and when I skip around in a song. To me, it is a non issue, but if a fix did come around, I'd install it if it didn't affect sound quality. I use Via ASIO, so it doesn't matter what you use.
> 
> Of course, now that it has been pointed out, I can't "un-hear" it. I would have rather stayed in ignorant bliss.


 
   
  This is very disappointing. I'm about to order this unit. Those with this problem, are you using very new models, or older ones?
   
  And has anyone contacted Audio-gd to ask them for a comment on this?


----------



## xnuthecaveman

It's not annoying actually. I noticed it only after jerg mentioned it.

Mine is a new one just got it last week, so maybe it only affects units after May 15?

Let's wait for kingwa's reply


----------



## Novaeangliae

I purchased my NFB 11.32 from the forums, while I don't have the HE-500s yet, the ones I was using for it (Crossfade LPs) did pick up the pop everyone has been mentioning, it can get pretty irritating if the volume knob is higher, but I'd say I can live with it considering the only big "pop" is in the beginning for me.


----------



## thegrobe

What output mode is everyone using when hearing this "pop"? ViaASIO? WASAPI, KS? What firmware?

I would get the pop as well but don't anymore.

I don't think the issue would be with old vs. new units, etc. Probably affects any USB-32 device with a certain output mode and firmware.


----------



## BenF

I don't hear any pops, bought mine in June.
  How far up does the volume have to be for you to hear it?


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> What output mode is everyone using when hearing this "pop"? ViaASIO? WASAPI, KS? What firmware?
> 
> I would get the pop as well but don't anymore.
> 
> I don't think the issue would be with old vs. new units, etc. Probably affects any USB-32 device with a certain output mode and firmware.


 
  On *any* output mode the pop exists, it doesn't seem to be dependent on that.
   
  Newest firmware. My unit was purchased and acquired just last month.
   
  In terms of volume, I'm driving a pair of HE500s, so it's on high gain, 12 o'clock.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





jerg said:


> On *any* output mode the pop exists, it doesn't seem to be dependent on that.
> 
> Newest firmware. My unit was purchased and acquired just last month.
> 
> In terms of volume, I'm driving a pair of HE500s, so it's on high gain, 12 o'clock.


 
  With HE-400 on high gain around 12 o'clock I don't hear anything.
  May be it's because I'm using optical input through "CM6631A 24bit/192khz USB to Coaxial Optical fiber by weiliang".


----------



## bhazard

Quote: 





modulus said:


> This is very disappointing. I'm about to order this unit. Those with this problem, are you using very new models, or older ones?
> 
> And has anyone contacted Audio-gd to ask them for a comment on this?


 
  Its a non issue. If it wasn't pointed out, I never would have known or cared. It doesn't take away from the sound quality in the slightest.


----------



## GaryPham

Yea, it's not really that big of a problem.  Its only really noticeable if you're constantly skipping tracks or jumping back and forth between the tracks.  Imagine someone closing a tic-tac box, it's a very slight click.  I'm using Foobar with KS on firmware 7 if that makes any difference.


----------



## ComradeDylie

I used my friend's Mac and I do not remember any popping, but I also don't think I did any seeking through the songs. I definitely notice it on my Win 7 machine. I got one of my friends from work into the intro audiophile game and he got a Xonar STX. When I was whining about my pops and saying I was doing everything I could he said he would go home and see if his system did as well. He claims to have the same problem with pops at the beginning of songs and while seeking through them and he is really mad that I ever mentioned it because he can't unhear them now. It doesn't look like this is isolated to just the NFB 11.32. For what it's worth I use KS and he uses the Xonar ASIO driver, both use foobar. In the end, I have ended up using my fostex hp-p1 a lot more at home, I mean I can walk around with it and all. When I'm at the PC now I just use optical from hp-p1 to NFB 11.32 if I am listening to music and USB if I am playing a PC game. The pops are not present through the iPod> hp-p1 > NFB 11.32, and don't seem to be present on Mac OS X. Since it happen on the Xonar too, it seems like either a foobar issue (not playing silence between songs) or a windows issue of same order.


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

doesn't happen for me(this pop sound)... it does happen when i switch from low to high gain etc... but nothing other than that...  i got mine in january...using usb 32 bit


----------



## xnuthecaveman

benf said:


> With HE-400 on high gain around 12 o'clock I don't hear anything.
> May be it's because I'm using optical input through "CM6631A 24bit/192khz USB to Coaxial Optical fiber by weiliang".




could be firmware issue in enabling/disabling the DAC over USB data stream?


----------



## kwatch

I just sold my Logitech Squeezebox Touch since I was not using it much anymore.  It was feeding a signal to JoLida JD202 Tube Amp.  I 'm looking a for Dac/Headphone Amp to replace the Logitech Squeezebox Touch.  My budget is around $300.
   
  Most of the time, I use Audio-GD NFB11.32 which is connected to my Desktop computer and I'm happy with it.  I might consider purchasing another Audio-GD product for my JoLida.  What do you think about the NFB 15.32? 
   
  I'm open to any suggestion.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## GaryPham

I was looking over at some old threads on the odac forums and it appears that a a lot of guys there are also experienceing the clik/pop problems with their odacs when using foobar.  Maybe it's a usb implementation or foobar issue rather than with the 11.32 itself.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/611778/brief-odac-impressions/480
   
  Again, I'm not really too bothered by this as I'm not one to usually skip between tracks too often, but if Kingwa can somehow remedy this in a new firmware or something, I'd be all aboard to try it out.


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





garypham said:


> I was looking over at some old threads on the odac forums and it appears that a a lot of guys there are also experienceing the clik/pop problems with their odacs when using foobar.  Maybe it's a usb implementation or foobar issue rather than with the 11.32 itself.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/611778/brief-odac-impressions/480
> 
> Again, I'm not really too bothered by this as I'm not one to usually skip between tracks too often, but if Kingwa can somehow remedy this in a new firmware or something, I'd be all aboard to try it out.


 
  maybe i don't experience it as i don't use foobar


----------



## bhazard

What is another popular audio player other than foobar that can do VIA Asio I can test this with?


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





bhazard said:


> What is another popular audio player other than foobar that can do VIA Asio I can test this with?


 
  J-River works. It's kinda clunky though and the settings are really confusing, compared to Foobar with a good skin.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





jerg said:


> J-River works. It's kinda clunky though and the settings are really confusing, compared to Foobar with a good skin.


 

 Do you hear the pops with J-River too?


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





benf said:


> Do you hear the pops with J-River too?


 
  Yes.
   
  In both Foobar and JRiver, one thing I notice is that crossfade partially masks the pops. I hate crossfade though.
   
  Also, this is not a output-specific or even player-specific issue for me. Even windows sounds (e.g. the "click" when you open folders, "ping" when you adjust system volume slide bar, etc) have the "pop". Just seems to be an inherent issue whenever a sound starts to play through the 11.32.


----------



## bhazard

Quote: 





jerg said:


> Yes.
> 
> In both Foobar and JRiver, one thing I notice is that crossfade partially masks the pops. I hate crossfade though.
> 
> Also, this is not a output-specific or even player-specific issue for me. Even windows sounds (e.g. the "click" when you open folders, "ping" when you adjust system volume slide bar, etc) have the "pop". Just seems to be an inherent issue whenever a sound starts to play through the 11.32.


 
  Confirmed. JRiver does it too here.


----------



## mohdkhamsya

Strange. I don't hear any pops or clicks for my setup.


----------



## genclaymore

You think USB 3.0 could be causing my issue with ASIO not working like it should, because re-installing the driver to make it work for a while before it stops working  is getting tiring, I mainly use it for recording, It wouldn't bothered me if Asio4all was working too. but even that doesn't work. The only USB 2.0 plugs I have are on the front panel of my case But placing the 15.32 on the top of the case. Because if asio is working correctly for you guys then it can't be the usb32 as I using the firmware 7 which fixes the issue. Even Kingwa doesn't have the issue and hes using firmware 7 and beyond.


----------



## bhazard

Quote: 





genclaymore said:


> You think USB 3.0 could be causing my issue with ASIO not working like it should, because re-installing the driver to make it work for a while before it stops working  is getting tiring, I mainly use it for recording, It wouldn't bothered me if Asio4all was working too. but even that doesn't work. The only USB 2.0 plugs I have are on the front panel of my case But placing the 15.32 on the top of the case. Because if asio is working correctly for you guys then it can't be the usb32 as I using the firmware 7 which fixes the issue. Even Kingwa doesn't have the issue and hes using firmware 7 and beyond.


 
  I'll test right now for you. I have 3.0 ports on my front panel.
   
  My NFB doesn't even show up as a playback device on my 3.0 ports. It only works on my 2.0 ports.


----------



## GaryPham

So I've been doing a little investigation on the forums and on google regarding DACs making this "clicking" or "popping" sounds, and most people seemed to suggest that it's due to sample rate changes. This could be reasonable since the majority of my music are all in FLAC and each song has a different sample rate, and the only time I hear the clicking is if I switch between songs. Because I'm at work right now, I can't test this theory until later, but perhaps someone here can test it on an album with fixed sample rates? (constant 320 kps mp3s?).


----------



## genclaymore

Quote: 





bhazard said:


> I'll test right now for you. I have 3.0 ports on my front panel.
> 
> My NFB doesn't even show up as a playback device on my 3.0 ports. It only works on my 2.0 ports.


 

 It did the same when i tried to use a usb hub. But it works on my usb3.0 but not asio in its drivers. I got asio4all to work once again. but i dont know for how long.


----------



## Bop

Does anyone have experience between the NFB-11.32 and the Schitt Bifrost DAC both as DACs?


----------



## xnuthecaveman

is anyone using JPlay? Is it worth getting?


----------



## rdsu

xnuthecaveman said:


> is anyone using JPlay? Is it worth getting?



I use it and sounds great!

Unfortunatly Audio-gd/VIA drivers aren't optimized to get tis full potencial...


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





bop said:


> Does anyone have experience between the NFB-11.32 and the Schitt Bifrost DAC both as DACs?


 

 i have not but as i have always read that bifrost is slightly better than the odac...going by that, they have to be on par as  11.32 is supposed to be much better than the odac


----------



## bhazard

Quote: 





bop said:


> Does anyone have experience between the NFB-11.32 and the Schitt Bifrost DAC both as DACs?


 
  The NFB's DAC chip is superior. Not only that, it has a powerful amp too.
   
  The closest comparable product from Schiit would be the USB Bifrost $449, and Asgard $249 combo.
   
  So for $333, the NFB provides better sound and an amp, compared to $700.
   
  There just isn't any other product out that can power an HE-500, has an ESS9018, and does 32bit 384k, under $350.


----------



## Modulus

My NFB-11.32 arrived earlier today. I opened the box, plugged everything in, put on a playlist, went out for 4 hours to let it 'warm up', I just plugged in my phones, I'm listening to Hotel California, and all I can say is... wow. Sounds pretty pretty pretty good. My first amp and dac after listening to sound card most of my life. What is immediately apparent is how much more resolution there is to everything. Things sound tighter, brighter, crunchier, more 'apparent' than ever before.
   
  I look forward to posting an impression after a few days of listening.
   
  BTW, should I be listening to 'KS: Audio-gd'? My wasapi is not working. I simply ran the SETUP file and copied the DLLs over to foobar. Anything else I should do?


----------



## xnuthecaveman

bhazard said:


> The NFB's DAC chip is superior. Not only that, it has a powerful amp too.
> 
> The closest comparable product from Schiit would be the USB Bifrost $449, and Asgard $249 combo.
> 
> ...




It can only do 32bit /192khz


----------



## i019791

bhazard said:


> The NFB's DAC chip is superior. Not only that, it has a powerful amp too.
> 
> The closest comparable product from Schiit would be the USB Bifrost $449, and Asgard $249 combo.
> 
> ...


should we assume you have heard both 11.32 and bifrost feeding the same amp ?


----------



## bhazard

Quote: 





i019791 said:


> should we assume you have heard both 11.32 and bifrost feeding the same amp ?


 
  For the $400 price difference, which would buy you a second 11.32, there is no need to. I could never justify the cost for the perceived minute differences, despite the importance of the analog stage and implementation for both. I am enjoying my 11.32 immensely however, which is what matters most to me.
   
  I'm also one of the few that believes tubes belong in my guitar amp to color the sound, not my music/movies. The 11.32 is very neutral, so it works well for me.


----------



## Modulus

I'm hoping someone can help me out with this.
   
  How do I get my browser (Chrome) to output audio through the NFB? I have it set as my default device, but no playback through youtube or other streaming services. This is pretty anoying as I have to switch off the NFB to watch youtube.
   
  Thanks for the help!


----------



## bhazard

Quote: 





modulus said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me out with this.
> 
> How do I get my browser (Chrome) to output audio through the NFB? I have it set as my default device, but no playback through youtube or other streaming services. This is pretty anoying as I have to switch off the NFB to watch youtube.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


 
  ASIO seems to be limited to one program at a time. Shut down foobar or whatever is playing, and then reload the browser. It also happens if your default device is not the same as the one being used in foobar, etc.


----------



## Modulus

Thanks, it seems to work sometimes, but sometimes not. Pretty annoying. 
   
  What settings should I be using from the Audio-gd deck? Is it unwise to leave everything at the highest resolution and bitrate?


----------



## GaryPham

Quote: 





modulus said:


> Thanks, it seems to work sometimes, but sometimes not. Pretty annoying.
> 
> What settings should I be using from the Audio-gd deck? Is it unwise to leave everything at the highest resolution and bitrate?


 
   
  For me I put it on 32 bit 192 khz when I'm watching movies or browsing online, and 32 bit 384 khz when I'm running kernal streaming on foobar (32bit 384 will make sound go crazy if I'm trying to use anything other than kernal streaming).


----------



## bhazard

I'll be running the 11.32 with an HE-500 soon. I like it a lot with my current batch of headphones, but it almost seems too powerful for them at times, even at low gain. Any higher than halfway would blow out my eardrums.
   
  I haven't gotten it to work with my Nexus 4 or Nexus 7 via OTG though, which bums me out a bit.


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





bhazard said:


> I'll be running the 11.32 with an HE-500 soon. I like it a lot with my current batch of headphones, but it almost seems too powerful for them at times, even at low gain. Any higher than halfway would blow out my eardrums.
> 
> I haven't gotten it to work with my Nexus 4 or Nexus 7 via OTG though, which bums me out a bit.


 
  HE500 is plenty of load for the 11.32 to work with. I'd say it only gets to ear-damaging volumes when you set 11.32 to high gain + 3 o'clock+ pot vol.


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





jerg said:


> HE500 is plenty of load for the 11.32 to work with. I'd say it only gets to ear-damaging volumes when you set 11.32 to high gain + 3 o'clock+ pot vol.


 

 it doesn't get ear damaging levels with my he500 even at everything max... only if i use players which have a audio gain plugin or whatever it is called...


----------



## GaryPham

Quote: 





h4mm3r 0f th0r said:


> it doesn't get ear damaging levels with my he500 even at everything max... only if i use players which have a audio gain plugin or whatever it is called...


 
   
  Wow the HE500 really is just that hard to drive eh?  With my HD650, my normal listening levels is aroun 12 oclock and with the DT880 600 ohm its at around 2oclock, both on low-gain mode. 
   
  Now that I think about it.  I tried an HE500 at the LA Head-Fi meet last month and it was easily powered by a Magni/Modi stack.  I use to own the M/M stack and the NFB-11.32 should be more powerful than the Magni so I'm very shocked that you said it's not powering the HE500s sufficiently.


----------



## bhazard

Any chance for android 4.2.2+ compatibility in the near future KingWa? My new HifimeDIY android dac works great, but I can't get the NFB to work.


----------



## h4mm3r 0f th0r

Quote: 





garypham said:


> Wow the HE500 really is just that hard to drive eh?  With my HD650, my normal listening levels is aroun 12 oclock and with the DT880 600 ohm its at around 2oclock, both on low-gain mode.
> 
> Now that I think about it.  I tried an HE500 at the LA Head-Fi meet last month and it was easily powered by a Magni/Modi stack.  I use to own the M/M stack and the NFB-11.32 should be more powerful than the Magni so I'm very shocked that you said it's not powering the HE500s sufficiently.


 

 he500 requires a lot of current compared to the voltage part of the power equation and that is given in spades by the 11.32. It is about 12db gain while the magni is 14db gain. I don't know how it actually works but as far as i have seen that loudness does not equal more power. 11.32 is about 3 times more powerful than the magni... my fiio e9 had max 1W power output but it could really really really drive the he500 super loud even at low gain.. so i can only conclude that loudness is more due to voltage than current thing... and here the more current is giving better seperation and dynamic range to the sound rather than loudness factor. So magni or e9 may drive it louder but that does not mean better as they could even drive the he6 pretty loud but that won't mean they are good with it... i can only conclude that loudness is voltage vs current thing but i don't really know...


----------



## bhazard

Man, these HE-500 sound awesome on this. First hour in on these, and they are so damn clear. Plenty of power for them on high gain.
   
  Only thing that disappoints me is the bass. Hopefully mod's jergpads can be made soon, because under 40hz sounds a little thin. I come from 2000+ watts to my dual 18" subwoofers on my home theater, so I'm a little biased bass wise. Those are flat to 10hz at 100db. I'd love to get the HE-500 somewhat flat to ~20hz.


----------



## olegausany

On Friday I got NFB 11.32 which I bought from bhazard as well as complete Schiit stack i bought from another member from Alaska to hear how they can compare to Woo Audio WA7 with upgraded Electro Harmonix tubes. It took a while to make Windows to recognize NFB 11.32 so that I can choose 32 bit depth and sampling rate higher than 48 kHz but thanks to bhazard I'm able to use foobar with WASAPI and KS but not ASIO but since ASIO is basicaly wrapper for KS I don't really worry about it but completely agree with those people who are saying that with KS out it sounds way better than WASAPI. Be aware that I use it as DAC only with USB input connected using Audioquest Carbon cable using firmware 9-3 and I hear no difference between 32/192 and 32/384 settings of VIA control panel and use WA7's amp to drive my HD700 with stock cable (for now). So when comparing NFB 11.32/WA7 to WA7 I can say that some recording sound great on both setups while some sound on WA7 better than on NFB 11.32 while both setups will clearly show you when you have poorly recorded/mastered recording, So right now my order of prefernce with setups is:
  1. WA7 using foobar with ASIO out with 32bit depth and 6ms latency
  2. Byfrost Uber as DAC and WA7 as amp using foobar with KS out with 24 bit depth
  3. NFB 11.32 as DAC and WA7 as amp using foobar with KS out with 32 bit depth
  I also will try all 3 DACs with Schit Lyr amp with 2 sets of tubes and post my findings here


----------



## bhazard

Quote: 





olegausany said:


> On Friday I got NFB 11.32 which I bought from bhazard as well as complete Schiit stack i bought from another member from Alaska to hear how they can compare to Woo Audio WA7 with upgraded Electro Harmonix tubes. It took a while to make Windows to recognize NFB 11.32 so that I can choose 32 bit depth and sampling rate higher than 48 kHz but thanks to bhazard I'm able to use foobar with WASAPI and KS but not ASIO but since ASIO is basicaly wrapper for KS I don't really worry about it but completely agree with those people who are saying that with KS out it sounds way better than WASAPI. Be aware that I use it as DAC only with USB input connected using Audioquest Carbon cable using firmware 9-3 and I hear no difference between 32/192 and 32/384 settings of VIA control panel and use WA7's amp to drive my HD700 with stock cable (for now). So when comparing NFB 11.32/WA7 to WA7 I can say that some recording sound great on both setups while some sound on WA7 better than on NFB 11.32 while both setups will clearly show you when you have poorly recorded/mastered recording, So right now my order of prefernce with setups is:
> 1. WA7 using foobar with ASIO out with 32bit depth and 6ms latency
> 2. Byfrost Uber as DAC and WA7 as amp using foobar with KS out with 24 bit depth
> 3. NFB 11.32 as DAC and WA7 as amp using foobar with KS out with 32 bit depth
> I also will try all 3 DACs with Schit Lyr amp with 2 sets of tubes and post my findings here


 
   
  Awesome. I always love hearing comparisons, and I bought a cheap Bravo Audio V3 to get started in tubes. Never had a tube amp before so I'm starting small. Good thing the WA7 sounds better, wasn't it $1000+?
   
  I also have a Lepai 200W coming to power my HE-500, as the $20 Lepai does a very good job amping it. The HifimeDIY Android DAC is default for now until the Geek ships.
   
  If the NFB could do Android, I probably would have kept it, but it can't.
   
  It's also a huge pain to get VIA ASIO working every install for some reason, and I can't replicate how to do it 100% of the time. It sounds exactly the same as KS though, so its not a huge issue. ASIO4ALL works if you want to use ASIO, but I prefer KS.


----------



## Johnnyhi

Got mine yesterday... at first it sounded cheap...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 today it sounds different...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't believe in burn-in but i believe in run-in, so 300 hours of run-in will be more than enough for a true test...


----------



## Lohb

johnnyhi said:


> Got mine yesterday... at first it sounded cheap...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Don't A-gd burn-in/run-in all their units before shipping as most of their customers are international ?


----------



## genclaymore

Yea they do 100 hours burn in with their units.


----------



## Johnnyhi

genclaymore said:


> Yea they do 100 hours burn in with their units.


 
  


lohb said:


> Don't A-gd burn-in/run-in all their units before shipping as most of their customers are international ?


 
  
  
 Yeah


----------



## Lohb

Interested in your opinion of the 11.32 Johhnyhi.......supposed to be a detail monster, but the reason I looked at 15.32 is I wanted warm edges on a solid state A-gd and think the Wolfsons will be just the ticket with a pair of HifiMan-400's....also the filters are quite interesting and I wonder if they can take the edge off the treble spikes on the 400's at the hardware filter end of things...... I guess the 11.32 and 15.32 could take on the Burson Soloist SL and there is quite a price difference on the two units and their watt output is around the same.
 Anyone know how A-gd 11.32 or 15.32 stack up against the Soloist SL ?


----------



## i019791

lohb said:


> Interested in your opinion of the 11.32 Johhnyhi.......supposed to be a detail monster, but the reason I looked at 15.32 is I wanted warm edges on a solid state A-gd and think the Wolfsons will be just the ticket with a pair of HifiMan-400's....also the filters are quite interesting and I wonder if they can take the edge off the treble spikes on the 400's at the hardware filter end of things...... I guess the 11.32 and 15.32 could take on the Burson Soloist SL and there is quite a price difference on the two units and their watt output is around the same.
> 
> 
> Anyone know how A-gd 11.32 or 15.32 stack up against the Soloist SL ?



 
I had found the filters of Audio gd Wolfson dacs to be almost indistinguisable.
The amp part of NFB-15 or NFB-11 is significantly below in quality to the bigger Audio gd amps, so I do not expect it to compete with the Soloist.


----------



## Johnnyhi

Did you guys manage to find a fix or solution for the usb sound drop.?  
  
 no matter what i use it drops the sound, playing on foobar it stops for about 1 second and then comes back...  that's using asio4all...KS is worst...  "no is not the buffer thing"
  
 youtube video stops too...  when this happens i have to refresh the page and then it comes back... but it doesn't last... some times it last for 40 seconds or even a minute, then it drops... in some cases it lasts 2 or 3 seconds....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  "no is not foobar using asio"
  
 no matter what i use, whether it is  DS, ASIO, KS,WASAPI... the sound will drop... Asio4all drops for a second but it comes back and the music keeps on playing... sometimes this happens 2 to 3 times in one track.... sometimes it doesn't happen  and i'm able to play a full album or 3 4 5 6 just fine.....  "Windows 8 machine"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
 edit: 
 KS seems to work just fine now... still the youtube problem persist... gonna see if i can fix that...


----------



## stephennic

i019791 said:


> lohb said:
> 
> 
> > Interested in your opinion of the 11.32 Johhnyhi.......supposed to be a detail monster, but the reason I looked at 15.32 is I wanted warm edges on a solid state A-gd and think the Wolfsons will be just the ticket with a pair of HifiMan-400's....also the filters are quite interesting and I wonder if they can take the edge off the treble spikes on the 400's at the hardware filter end of things...... I guess the 11.32 and 15.32 could take on the Burson Soloist SL and there is quite a price difference on the two units and their watt output is around the same.
> ...


 
  
 Hi,
 The Audio gd 15.32 are very good sonically for its price, I compared it to a rega apollo-r , it was more open, dynamic and detailed, yet very musical - a touch of warmth in the mids.
 Cheers
 Steve.
 Much better than Cambridge dacmagic


----------



## maskofkpax

Hey guys,
 Is this 11.32 good enough for LCD2?


----------



## FauDrei

maskofkpax said:


> Is this 11.32 good enough for LCD2?




Yes.

Just listening to Thinkpad W520; Win 8 x64; Foobar2000 1.2.9 WASAPI (event) -> NFB 11.32 -> Norse Audio Skuld (8x3) cable -> LCD-2 (v1)... Awesome.

The detailed NFB-11.32's presentation makes me forget LCD-2's lack of "sparkle" or "air". Just be sure to have latest USB-32 firmware on it (9-3 on mine).


----------



## maskofkpax

faudrei said:


> Yes.
> 
> Just listening to Thinkpad W520; Win 8 x64; Foobar2000 1.2.9 WASAPI (event) -> NFB 11.32 -> Norse Audio Skuld (8x3) cable -> LCD-2 (v1)... Awesome.
> 
> The detailed NFB-11.32's presentation makes me forget LCD-2's lack of "sparkle" or "air". Just be sure to have latest USB-32 firmware on it (9-3 on mine).




Thanks much, from what i've read i think ES series are better for those LCDs than Wolfson series


----------



## r_aquarii

just pull a trigger on this.
 hope it turn up well for Q701


----------



## Murder Mike

r_aquarii said:


> just pull a trigger on this.
> hope it turn up well for Q701


 
  
 It sounds very nice on my K702 65th, I can't imagine the Q701 sounding bad on it.


----------



## r_aquarii

received my NFB11.32 just 4days after payment.
 NFB11.32 is quite hot after 30min of use.
 it can't put on finger on top of the casing for more than 10sec


----------



## Johnnyhi

r_aquarii said:


> received my NFB11.32 just 4days after payment.
> NFB11.32 is quite hot after 30min of use.
> it can't put on finger on top of the casing for more than 10sec


 
  
 Nothing wrong with that, comes in handy for this coming winter, a dac/amp that warms your hands while listening to some tunes... genius...


----------



## r_aquarii

johnnyhi said:


> Nothing wrong with that, comes in handy for this coming winter, a dac/amp that warms your hands while listening to some tunes... genius...


 
  
 but there is no winter in the place i live =[


----------



## PanamaHat

The specs on the nfb 11.32 single ended output look very similar to those of the nfb 10es2 single ended output. Do they use the same amp stage?


----------



## genclaymore

r_aquarii said:


> but there is no winter in the place i live =[


 
 Take a couple slices of bacon and place it on the top, so you can eat bacon while you enjoy music.


----------



## spurxiii

Silly question but whats the difference between the 11.32 and the 15.32? there isn't many reviews and impressions of the 15.32


----------



## genclaymore

The 15.32 uses two wolfen dacs one for each channel while having the option of Digital Filters thru the switches on the front of the unit, While the 11.32 uses one Ess Sabre Dac and do not have the use of the Digital filters.  Other then that they are similar but suppose to sound different then each other but I do not have the 11.32 as I went for the 15.32 instead.


----------



## spurxiii

genclaymore said:


> The 15.32 uses two wolfen dacs one for each channel while having the option of Digital Filters thru the switches on the front of the unit, While the 11.32 uses one Ess Sabre Dac and do not have the use of the Digital filters.  Other then that they are similar but suppose to sound different then each other but I do not have the 11.32 as I went for the 15.32 instead.


I find the 15.32 to be quite warm and musical as an amp. As a dac it retrieves quite a lot of detail. Is the Sabre better than the Wolfson?


----------



## GaryPham

From my understanding, the ESS9018, for the most part is considered to be a higher end chip than the wolfsons.  Many top end DACs such as the Burson Conductor uses the ESS9018.  However, it ultimately goes down to your taste in signature.  The Wolfsons are indeed warmer sounding while the Sabre chip is a lot more neutral and detailed.  Depending on which headphones you plan to use, you may prefer one dac over the other.  The Sabre chips will work better with warmer headphones such as the HD650 and HD600 and help remove the so called "veil", while the Wolfson chips will add more warmth to leaner sounding headphones such as the Q701 and maybe the DT880s.


----------



## spurxiii

Thanks for that


----------



## spurxiii

garypham said:


> From my understanding, the ESS9018, for the most part is considered to be a higher end chip than the wolfsons.  Many top end DACs such as the Burson Conductor uses the ESS9018.  However, it ultimately goes down to your taste in signature.  The Wolfsons are indeed warmer sounding while the Sabre chip is a lot more neutral and detailed.  Depending on which headphones you plan to use, you may prefer one dac over the other.  The Sabre chips will work better with warmer headphones such as the HD650 and HD600 and help remove the so called "veil", while the Wolfson chips will add more warmth to leaner sounding headphones such as the Q701 and maybe the DT880s.


would hooking it up to a neutral sounding amp also have the same result?


----------



## r_aquarii

just one question.
 i'm using foobar with VIA directks asio output, how do i know if upsample to 192k?
 when playing music the bottom of the player display 44100hz. do i miss out anything?


----------



## icomrade

Anyone know if the newer units are still using the new ES9018K2M chips, or just the standard ES9018 chips?


----------



## nigeljames

icomrade said:


> Anyone know if the newer units are still using the new ES9018K2M chips, or just the standard ES9018 chips?


 
  
 From what I have read it seems the ES9018K2M is a lower grade of chip than the ES9018.
  
 I have seen it advertised for $20 each!


----------



## spurxiii

When did they start using the newer chips?


----------



## nigeljames

spurxiii said:


> When did they start using the newer chips?


 
  
 Who said they were?


----------



## spurxiii

nigeljames said:


> Who said they were?


 
  
 Someone asked this question "Anyone know if the newer units are still using the new ES9018K2M chips, or just the standard ES9018 chips?"


----------



## nigeljames

I can't find any mention of Audio-gd using the new chip on their website. So until I hear anything definite I will assume the original chip is still being used.


----------



## icomrade

nigeljames said:


> From what I have read it seems the ES9018K2M is a lower grade of chip than the ES9018.
> 
> I have seen it advertised for $20 each!


 
  
 Ah yeah now that I re-read the product sheet the K2M is not necessarily a lower grade chip it's targeted for mobile devices (hoping for a good phone with a good on board dac!).


----------



## Johnnyhi

icomrade said:


> Ah yeah now that I re-read the product sheet the K2M is not necessarily a lower grade chip it's targeted for mobile devices (hoping for a good phone with a good on board dac!).


 
 The vivo has that chip... 
  
  
 inside...


----------



## icomrade

Unfortunately I'm in the states, and even worse, I'm on Verizon!


----------



## kvtaco17

Hey guys, quick question... how well does this amp do with low impedance loads? Mostly 32/40 OHM cans i.e. Grado's, Audio Technica and the like.


----------



## spurxiii

For the money my 15.32 drives my HE500s and mad dogs great which have similar impedances. I know it's a different unit but they have the same power output so I assume the amp stage is the same.


----------



## GaryPham

kvtaco17 said:


> Hey guys, quick question... how well does this amp do with low impedance loads? Mostly 32/40 OHM cans i.e. Grado's, Audio Technica and the like.


 
  
 This amp does fine with low impedance cans.  I've used them with M50s, AD900s, and Grado Alessandro MS1s, all sound fantastic, just make sure you have it in low gain mode.


----------



## bhazard

garypham said:


> This amp does fine with low impedance cans.  I've used them with M50s, AD900s, and Grado Alessandro MS1s, all sound fantastic, just make sure you have it in low gain mode.


 
  
 +1
  
 I've used multiple low imp, high sensitivity cans in low gain mode with no issues.


----------



## kingofzero

I guess the only thing that's keeping me from buying this thing is its looks heh, don't like the buttons or the length of the device.
  
 Maybe I should build my own case.


----------



## r_aquarii

kingofzero said:


> I guess the only thing that's keeping me from buying this thing is its looks heh, don't like the buttons or the length of the device.
> 
> Maybe I should build my own case.


 
  
 i don't like the power button in the back of the case


----------



## PanamaHat

Has anyone compared the usb and spdif inputs on this? Impressions will be very much appreciated


----------



## ComradeDylie

panamahat said:


> Has anyone compared the usb and spdif inputs on this? Impressions will be very much appreciated


 
  
 I believe the general consensus is that the optical sounds better than the USB.
  
 I thought so personally back when I still had my HP-P1.  I would run my iPod > HP-P1 > NFB 11.32 using a TOSlink between the 11.32 and HP-P1.  I thought this sounded better than the USB directly from the PC.  The SQ itself seemed a little better and then there is the slight popping issue at start and stop of song via USB that isn't present when  the iPod is the transport.
  
 However, it seems that you can mod the 11.32 by disconnecting the power to the optical out and this seems to fix the SQ issues over USB for whatever reason making it sound much closer to the optical in (or the same)


----------



## eac3

Hey guys, I couldn't find this on audio-gd website but do they do returns?
  
  
 I am trying to decide between a Audio-GD NFB-28 vs a Schiit Bitfrost&Asgard2 and I know Schiit does a 15 day return policy or something like that. I would like to do some comparisons of my own, and I don't know how best to do that.


----------



## Johnnyhi

eac3 said:


> Hey guys, I couldn't find this on audio-gd website but do they do returns?
> 
> 
> I am trying to decide between a Audio-GD NFB-28 vs a Schiit Bitfrost&Asgard2 and I know Schiit does a 15 day return policy or something like that. I would like to do some comparisons of my own, and I don't know how best to do that.


 
  
 i would go with the bifrost & asgard... performance, soundstage, musicality is all there...


----------



## eac3

johnnyhi said:


> i would go with the bifrost & asgard... performance, soundstage, musicality is all there...


 
  
 Thanks for your suggestion. Naturally, I would like to know why you think so. Previous owner?
  
 FYI, I am using Mr. Speakers Mad Dogs


----------



## Johnnyhi

eac3 said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. Naturally, I would like to know why you think so. Previous owner?
> 
> FYI, I am using Mr. Speakers Mad Dogs


 
  
 lets keep it short and simple.... 
  
 Previous owner of the bifrost, bifrost + marantz pm6004...  
 i regret selling it but i needed something smaller that i could take with me... now i have the modi... 
  
 the only product i owned from audio-gd was the NFB 11.32 which i didn't like... i would say the 11.32 was more for gaming and video, i liked the modi better...  
 perhaps i shouldn't say this in an audio-gd thread but being honest is a part of me... 
  
 i could say a lot of things about the bifrost and how it beat all of my other dac's and sources at playing music... but i guess now it's all up to you to find out for yourself...   
 at the end is all about the music, if you ain't enjoying it... you got the wrong equipment...


----------



## Lohb

johnnyhi said:


> lets keep it short and simple....
> 
> Previous owner of the bifrost, bifrost + marantz pm6004...
> i regret selling it but i needed something smaller that i could take with me... now i have the modi...
> ...


 
 Interesting. Could you tell us more what was lacking in the 11.32 ? It was one I was going to pair with another set of cans later.


----------



## ComradeDylie

johnnyhi said:


> lets keep it short and simple....
> 
> Previous owner of the bifrost, bifrost + marantz pm6004...
> i regret selling it but i needed something smaller that i could take with me... now i have the modi...
> ...


 
 I agree that the 11.32 does great with video and gaming, its because of the great soundstage...but its also really awesome for music too!
  
 For music it really depends on which headphone you are trying to pair with it.  I imagine that it would be pretty poor for an HD800 because the 11.32 excels at soundstage and really bright detailed treble.  While the soundstage would be really nice paired with HD800 the brightness of the treble in the HD800 would be even more so and overall sound disappointing.  That being said I haven't had the luck to try the combo.
  
 I believe its a great match with an LCD-2 but many might disagree because they are getting the LCD-2 for the BASS man! The slightly subdued bass will disappoint them even though overall it really balances them out nicely by brightening the treble up and making the bass a slightly less prominent feature.  Once again, have not had the chance to try the pair.
  
 I believe jerg and everyone else with the pair, as well as myself, that it matches wonderfully with the HE-500 (especially with the regrilling mod, <3 jerg).  I haven't heard it with the jergpads yet, my v2.5s are order though, but I imagine that the bass is quite nice from what jerg has reported.    Not to mention that the combo can be picked up for ~800 and even less if you find a really sweet deal. 
  
 In the end, if you already have your headphones then you should pick an amp that pairs well with it, if the 11.32 fits the bill then it is an amazing bang for the buck solution, if its not going to pair well then you shouldn't buy it. Amps shouldn't really be judged in the absence of a headphone because a 1500 super hifi amp can sound way worse than a 150 dollar amp if the headphone being used particularly favors the cheap amp and clashes with the hifi.


----------



## spurxiii

My 15.32 sound great with the mad dogs and my HE500s.


----------



## SaLX

How would the Audio_GD pair with the Philips Fidelio X1 http://www.head-fi.org/t/670318/philips-fidelio-x1-review-comparison ? it's a warm sounding set of headphones because of the bass but neutral elsewhere.. presumably the sabre DAC on the NFB 11.32 would be better. Any ideas or should I go for the 15.32 instead?


----------



## Johnnyhi

lohb said:


> Interesting. Could you tell us more *what was lacking* in the 11.32 ? It was one I was going to pair with another set of cans later.


 
  
 i wouldn't call it lacking, the sounstage was good for video and games but it felt narrow to me, mids are good, highs, lows... but the music wasn't there...  it was like the surgeon who had the best tools but not the skills and passion...
    
 i didn't enjoy any of my songs with the 11.32... i played 3055 by olafur arnalds, like the oppo the 11.32 was lacking on the timing with this song but the 11.32 didn't deliver the impact and emotion of the song... no enjoyment... no fun...   
  
 the modi isn't perfect... but you enjoy the music and that's whats important...


----------



## genclaymore

The thing is you don't know if he will like it or not, the only way for him to find out is for him to try it out. Just because you didn't like it does not mean he will not either.  People ears are different,He might in up liking it and might not sound how you worded to him if you get what i mean.


----------



## eac3

Soo...again, is there a return policy for Audio-gd? How does that work?
  
 I tried emailing them but haven't receive a response for couple of days now.


----------



## genclaymore

It's the weekend if I recall they dont respond on the weekends, but you might get a email back later on tonight, But usually monday-friday is when Kingwa responds.


----------



## PanamaHat

eac3 said:


> Soo...again, is there a return policy for Audio-gd? How does that work?
> 
> I tried emailing them but haven't receive a response for couple of days now.


 
  
 Yaa, I had the slight misfortune of ordering mine last tuesday. Apparently it was Chinese holiday so I didn't hear back for about two days. Audio-gd's whole ordering process is a bit suspect to me, but at least they make quality gear.


----------



## eac3

panamahat said:


> Yaa, I had the slight misfortune of ordering mine last tuesday. Apparently it was Chinese holiday so I didn't hear back for about two days. Audio-gd's whole ordering process is a bit suspect to me, but at least they make quality gear.


 
  
 Thanks. Yeah I am aware of the time difference and the weekend, but haven't heard from them for a whole week.
  
 Just to verify the ordering process, you e-mail them at audio-gd@126.com,  and request would you would like, they send a quote asking you to verify shipping details and order items,  you reply back to them saying everything looks right 
providing your shipping details, and aren't they suppose to send you a paypal link to pay for the requested/quoted item? Or are you supposed to send them money via Paypal?
  
In the quote e-mail, they provided this info which makes me think if I need to send the money through paypal versus awaiting for them to request money from me on paypal..


----------



## PanamaHat

eac3 said:


> Thanks. Yeah I am aware of the time difference and the weekend, but haven't heard from them for a whole week.
> 
> Just to verify the ordering process, you e-mail them at audio-gd@126.com,  and request would you would like, they send a quote asking you to verify shipping details and order items,  you reply back to them saying everything looks right
> providing your shipping details, and aren't they suppose to send you a paypal link to pay for the requested/quoted item? Or are you supposed to send them money via Paypal?
> ...


 
  
 I sent them money, that's the way it works. IMO they should send payment requests.


----------



## Johnnyhi

genclaymore said:


> The thing is you don't know if he will like it or not, the only way for him to find out is for him to try it out. Just because you didn't like it does not mean he will not either.  People ears are different,He might in up liking it and might not sound how you worded to him if you get what i mean.


 
  
 you have the 15.32 have you try anything with the ES9018 chip.?   
  
_*"the only way for him to find out is for him to try it out. Just because you didn't like it does not mean he will not either." *_
  
 that's true...  
 like the guy from audiostream he liked the dragonfly better than the modi and for me the modi was the better dac...
 i guess my system revealed what was lacking in the dragonfly... 
  
 like i always say  
_"at the end is all about the music, if you ain't enjoying it... you got the wrong equipment..." _


----------



## genclaymore

I haven't tried any thing else that uses the ES9018, it mostly been devices that used the Wolfen dac.


----------



## eac3

panamahat said:


> I sent them money, that's the way it works. IMO they should send payment requests.


 
  
 Thanks, last question. Is there an estimated shipping time?


----------



## PanamaHat

eac3 said:


> Thanks, last question. Is there an estimated shipping time?


 
  
 About 3 days with dhl typically. My friends nfb10es2 arrived in 3 days from shipping.


----------



## BenF

panamahat said:


> About 3 days with dhl typically. My friends nfb10es2 arrived in 3 days from shipping.


 
 Same here, shipping is very quick.


----------



## eac3

Thanks guys.


----------



## r_aquarii

comradedylie said:


> I believe the general consensus is that the optical sounds better than the USB.
> 
> I thought so personally back when I still had my HP-P1.  I would run my iPod > HP-P1 > NFB 11.32 using a TOSlink between the 11.32 and HP-P1.  I thought this sounded better than the USB directly from the PC.  The SQ itself seemed a little better and then there is the slight popping issue at start and stop of song via USB that isn't present when  the iPod is the transport.
> 
> However, it seems that you can mod the 11.32 by disconnecting the power to the optical out and this seems to fix the SQ issues over USB for whatever reason making it sound much closer to the optical in (or the same)


 
  
 how do you disconnect the power to the optical out?


----------



## Lohb

http://www.head-fi.org/t/624517/audio-gd-nfb-11-32-delivery-impression-thread/810#post_9642570


----------



## kingofzero

murder mike said:


> It sounds very nice on my K702 65th, I can't imagine the Q701 sounding bad on it.


 
  
 I'm thinking about getting the K702 65th as well, how much can you crank up the volume? do you use low/high gain?


----------



## Murder Mike

kingofzero said:


> I'm thinking about getting the K702 65th as well, how much can you crank up the volume? do you use low/high gain?


 
  
 I've generally use low gain at around 12-1 o'clock, which is louder than most people will play it. IIRC (not at home to check), if I use high gain, I can only go up to about 11 or 12 o'clock before I can no longer handle it. It has plenty of power for AKG headphones.


----------



## kingofzero

murder mike said:


> I've generally use low gain at around 12-1 o'clock, which is louder than most people will play it. IIRC (not at home to check), if I use high gain, I can only go up to about 11 or 12 o'clock before I can no longer handle it. It has plenty of power for AKG headphones.


 

 Nice, thanks for the info.


----------



## larryminator

I just bought one for fun, and it sounds great.  I also have a 10ES2 and for the price, the 11.32 is hard to beat.


----------



## PanamaHat

larryminator said:


> I just bought one for fun, and it sounds great.  I also have a 10ES2 and for the price, the 11.32 is hard to beat.


 
 Just for fun? Haha 
 The 10es2 and 11.32 have similar specs power wise. Have you noticed any differences with the 10es2 in SE mode?


----------



## EasySounds

Hey guys,
  
 I've recently had to switch laptops and so I've been trying to install the V1.22 drivers on this other laptop.
  
 First off, does it actually matter where I unzip the folder to? [I unzipped mine to C drive]
  
 More importantly, every time I try to install the driver I get the following error: [i.e. "Failed to Installed components: Audio-gd USB Device Ver1.0]. This is even after I've checked the box.

  
 I've followed the audio-gd's website instructions, i.e. turning on the NFB11.32 only after the laptop has been turned on. [Edit: not sure if this is relevant, but I always get USB device is not recognised when I turn the NFB11.32 on]
  
 I've also tried turning the NFB11.32 on before the laptop is turned on.
  
 [edit 2: I've also tried manual installation and it also fails:  The folder you specified doesn't contain a compatible software driver for your device etc.]

  
  
 So far all my efforts have failed.
  
 Could someone help please?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Johnnyhi

easysounds said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've recently had to switch laptops and so I've been trying to install the V1.22 drivers on this other laptop.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Turn On pc wait until everything has loaded
 turn On 11.32 
 switch input to USB
 connect it to the pc via usb
  
 run installer...


----------



## AJBC

Hey guys,
  
 I have a pair of Aktimate Mini+ speakers (well actually I have them on order), with no sub-woofer as of yet as I'm using in a small room and apparently they have decent bass.
  
 I can't decide between the 11.32 or the 15.32 however, I have been wracking my brain over the past few days.
  
 Apparently the Aktimate Mini+ is quite crisp and a little bright. (A user did a great review here, http://www.head-fi.org/t/669119/swan-h5-v-s-aktimate-mini-mini-review) so It stands to reason that the 15.32 would make sense, however this is really my first setup better than a crappy pair of logitech speakers with nothing in between, so I'm not sure if I might like the more detailed 11.32?
  
 Does anyone have any opinions on this?
  
 Thanks guys


----------



## EasySounds

johnnyhi said:


> Turn On pc wait until everything has loaded
> turn On 11.32
> switch input to USB
> connect it to the pc via usb
> ...


 
 Hi Johnnyhi, thanks for the reply.
  
 I've tried what you said, it still fails.
  
 Also, another question is: before the installation of the drivers, and when I switch on a plugged in NFB11.32, is Windows supposed to not recognise it? I ask this because I constantly get the 'usb device not recognised' pop-up again and again.
  
 Edit: *Update* - For some strange reason, when I tried switching the USB connection to my right USB port, it worked. I actually have 3 ports, 2 on the left, 1 on the right, for some reason both ports on the left don't work. Is there a way to get it to work with my left USB ports? Because I need the right port for a mouse. Thanks.
 Thanks.


----------



## GaryPham

is it possible that the 2 ports on the left are not usb 2.0?  I originally also had a lot of problems installing my 11.32 until I realized that the USB ports on the back of my computer weren't usb 2.0, while the 2 front ports were.  Once I plugged it into 2.0 ports, installation went fine.


----------



## EasySounds

garypham said:


> is it possible that the 2 ports on the left are not usb 2.0?  I originally also had a lot of problems installing my 11.32 until I realized that the USB ports on the back of my computer weren't usb 2.0, while the 2 front ports were.  Once I plugged it into 2.0 ports, installation went fine.


 
 Hi GaryPham,
  
 Thanks for the help.
  
 Oh I didn't know that 11.32 required USB 2.0.
  
 In any case, is there a way to tell what USB version the physical ports themselves are?
  
 I do know that when something is plugged into the left port it shows up under the "Generic USB Hub" and also "Enhanced Host Controller" in device manager under power/advanced respectively.


----------



## GaryPham

http://www.kb.indiana.edu/data/aout.html
  
 From what you tell me, it sounds like your left ports should be 2.0 ports.  Maybe someone else here can verify how to tell the difference?  For me at least, the ports on the back of my computer didn't say "enhanced host"


----------



## EasySounds

I ran a program called USBView and according to it all my ports are in fact USB2.0; the left port(s) that the NFB11.32 was not recognised by Windows was actually a USB2.0 port [Intel 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3B3C].
  

 The 'unknown device' in the image is apparently the NFB11.32; it is shown under the Enhanced Host Controller grouping.


----------



## ComradeDylie

Maybe you need the latest intel chipset drivers?


----------



## kingofzero

I just received mine 
  
 Question: When I use the DAC out for my Audioengine 5+ I should set it to Fixed output, right?


----------



## ComradeDylie

kingofzero said:


> I just received mine
> 
> Question: When I use the DAC out for my Audioengine 5+ I should set it to Fixed output, right?




I use variable with my bx5d2 but thats cuz there are two volume knobs, both at the back of a speaker. If you only have 1 volume knob with the a5s and its convenient then go with fixed, if using the dac to change the volume is easier, i havent noticed any problems.


----------



## Murder Mike

kingofzero said:


> I just received mine
> 
> Question: When I use the DAC out for my Audioengine 5+ I should set it to Fixed output, right?


 
 Do as the poster above said and use variable. Max your output knobs on the speakers themselves and then use the DAC/AMP to adjust the volume. Much easier that way.


----------



## ComradeDylie

I have mine set at 50%, do you think its better to go to max? Its definitely easier to get both knobs set at the same volume that way, i just didnt want to risk giving them too much juice


----------



## Murder Mike

The volume pot on my 11.32 is always turned down when I power things up. I like the fact they I don't have to worry about any small adjustments when I max both the speakers out.


----------



## PurpleAngel

I was thinking of getting the Audio-GD NFB-15.32, but is there a really noticeable improvement of the 11.32 over the 15.32, or is it just a different type of sound.
 Anyone here directly compared the 11.32 to the 15.32?


----------



## Murder Mike

purpleangel said:


> I was thinking of getting the Audio-GD NFB-15.32, but is there a really noticeable improvement of the 11.32 over the 15.32, or is it just a different type of sound.
> Anyone here directly compared the 11.32 to the 15.32?


 
  
Compairson 1
Comparison 2
  
 There's not much out there to compare them. I will say that I love my 11.32 with everything I've tried so far.


----------



## ComradeDylie

From what Ive read about the two most people think the sabre chip is better techically and is more neutral with a wider sound stage. The wolfsons in the 15 have a warmer sound and a little bit narrower sound stage. I imagine the most noticable differences would be a slight lack of sparkle and detail in the treble and a warmer less analytical sound from the 15. The differences mentioned are probably pretty small since the amp stage is the same


----------



## SaLX

Audio-GD NFB-5.32.. it's a little more expensive than the 11.32 or the 15.32. In your opinion anybody, would it be worth the $50 increase in price?


----------



## evilhippie

salx said:


> Audio-GD NFB-5.32.. it's a little more expensive than the 11.32 or the 15.32. In your opinion anybody, would it be worth the $50 increase in price?
> 
> For some reason, Audio-GD's website lists the Audio-GD NFB-5.32 at $900, but I can get it from a European website for  280.62 EUR/ $380 USD/ 237 GBP???


 
  
 That's the Reference 5.32, a balanced DAC with 4x PCM1704UK chips.  It appears that audio-gd has discontinued the 5.32, and the closest equivalent is the Compass 8741 for 429 + shipping.
  
http://audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/Compass%202/Compass2EN.htm


----------



## SaLX

Thanks for clearing that up evilhippie 
  
 I'm aiming to match the warm Fidelio X1 with the 11.32 as suggested by people here - seems it would add detail to the sound which sounds about right. The 15.32, by all accounts sounds like it would work better with more analytical headphones namely the Q/K701's etc. Does that make sense?


----------



## GaryPham

I have decided to go balanced and am putting my 11.32 up for sale. PM me if anyone's interested in purchasing my mint condition 11.32. For reference, it sounded awesome with my hd650s,600ohm 880s,denon d2ks,ad900s,and Alessandro ms1s, so they work well with both high and low impedance cans.


----------



## jerg

Finally decided to buy a RCA (male) -> 3.5mm stereo (female) interconnector, and wow the sound quality out of the RCA outputs is...very interesting. Very open and effortless, compared to the stereo out on the 11.32.
  
 Now whether or not that initial impression is mostly expectation bias or actual difference, time will tell; further testing to be done!


----------



## BenF

jerg said:


> Finally decided to buy a RCA (male) -> 3.5mm stereo (female) interconnector, and wow the sound quality out of the RCA outputs is...very interesting. Very open and effortless, compared to the stereo out on the 11.32.
> 
> Now whether or not that initial impression is mostly expectation bias or actual difference, time will tell; further testing to be done!


 

 I think RCA sounds a bit clearer and more analytical, the amp adds a little warmth.
 Not a big difference though, could be an expectation bias.
  
 I love the sound out of the 6.5mm, it's as close to perfect as I can afford


----------



## vl4dimir

Do you think it's a good choice for sensitive IEMS (heir audio 4.Ai).. I wanted tu buy the magni + modi , then I saw this product so if anyone could give me some advices ..
  
 Thx
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 P.S: it will by my first DAC/Amp


----------



## PurpleAngel

vl4dimir said:


> Do you think it's a good choice for sensitive IEMS (heir audio 4.Ai).. I wanted tu buy the magni + modi , then I saw this product so if anyone could give me some advices ..
> 
> Thx
> 
> ...


 

 The Heir Audio 4.Ai are 25-Ohms, so a headphone amplifier impedance output of 3-Ohms or less is recommended.
 The NFB-11.32 headphone impedance output is 2-Ohms.


----------



## Saraguie

purpleangel said:


> The Heir Audio 4.Ai are 25-Ohms, so a headphone amplifier impedance output of 3-Ohms or less is recommended.
> The NFB-11.32 headphone impedance output is 2-Ohms.



And it sounds awesome with my IEMs!


----------



## vl4dimir

I'm getting "seriously excited" to get the NFB-11.32 instead of the schiit stack.
 Do you know if they provide a 6.3 to 3.5 adapter ?


----------



## SaLX

Another question
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Can you specify 240/220 volts if you're in UK/Europe? Thanks. *EDiT* - yeah seems like you can.


----------



## BenF

vl4dimir said:


> I'm getting "seriously excited" to get the NFB-11.32 instead of the schiit stack.
> Do you know if they provide a 6.3 to 3.5 adapter ?


 

 I think it doesn't have one included


----------



## PurpleAngel

vl4dimir said:


> I'm getting "seriously excited" to get the NFB-11.32 instead of the schiit stack.
> Do you know if they provide a 6.3 to 3.5 adapter ?


 

 No, but you can get the Shure threaded 1/4" female to 1/8" male adapter for around $4 each, at Sweetwater.


----------



## jerg

benf said:


> I think RCA sounds a bit clearer and more analytical, the amp adds a little warmth.
> Not a big difference though, could be an expectation bias.
> 
> I love the sound out of the 6.5mm, it's as close to perfect as I can afford


 
 I dunno, I'm really liking how the DAC output sounds from the RCA at least with my HE500s. On variable output mode you could still adjust the volume.


----------



## ComradeDylie

Yeah the DAC is the star of the combo for sure. Thats some interesting news that the has high enough current to drive them, hmm whats the point of the amp portion again? How is the volume on them, not as loud or = out of the amp stage?


----------



## jerg

comradedylie said:


> Yeah the DAC is the star of the combo for sure. Thats some interesting news that the has high enough current to drive them, hmm whats the point of the amp portion again? How is the volume on them, not as loud or = out of the amp stage?


 
 It's almost as loud as out of the amp portion actually, which is surprising. With the 6.5mm output I play my HE500s on High gain and at 12 o'clock, and out of RCA it's around 1 o'clock which is very close.
  
 Edit: toggling/switching between the two outputs and it sounds as though they have exactly the same volume now.


----------



## thegunner100

vl4dimir said:


> Do you think it's a good choice for sensitive IEMS (heir audio 4.Ai).. I wanted tu buy the magni + modi , then I saw this product so if anyone could give me some advices ..
> 
> Thx
> 
> ...


 

 It'll be perfectly fine with sensitive iems. I have the UERMs, which are more sensitive than the heir and they sound great out of the nfb-10es2, which also has 2ohm output impedance.


----------



## jerg

Actually I think on VARIABLE output mode, The RCA out also passes through the amp section. That would explain why I can 1) change the volume out of RCA output, and 2) that it matches the volume of the 6.5mm out.
  
 If that's the case then the only difference is the difference between RCA and stereo jack.


----------



## ComradeDylie

What does it sound like on fixed? I didnt notice a difference on my speakers except for convenience of the variable


----------



## jerg

comradedylie said:


> *What does it sound like on fixed? *I didnt notice a difference on my speakers except for convenience of the variable


 
 Just really dang quiet.


----------



## BenF

jerg said:


> Actually I think on VARIABLE output mode, The RCA out also passes through the amp section. That would explain why I can 1) change the volume out of RCA output, and 2) that it matches the volume of the 6.5mm out.
> 
> If that's the case then the only difference is the difference between RCA and stereo jack.


 
  
 I sure hope this isn't true, may be Kingwa can clarify?
 If it's true though, it probably means that the difference in sound between 6.5mm and DAC out was all in our heads.


----------



## jerg

benf said:


> I sure hope this isn't true, may be Kingwa can clarify?
> If it's true though, it probably means that the difference in sound between 6.5mm and DAC out was all in our heads.


 
 I already sent him an email earlier today.
  
 Edit: 
  
 Haha yep he relied to my email
  
  
  


> The NFB11.32 RCA output have same as the 6.5MM output, just through a relay select which output is available.
> I think maybe the addition cable make the sound a little change but suite your taste.
> 
> Kingwa


 
  
 Expectation bias got us!


----------



## BenF

> The NFB11.32 RCA output have same as the 6.5MM output, just through a relay select which output is available.
> I think maybe the addition cable make the sound a little change but suite your taste.
> 
> Kingwa


 
  
 What about the fixed DAC out? Is it still clean?


----------



## PanamaHat

So when I use foobar 2k this dac sounds great, but when I use winamp or itunes i get a loud clicking that alternates between the right and loud side. Not sure what this is. Any idea?


----------



## PurpleAngel

panamahat said:


> So when I use foobar 2k this DAC sounds great, but when I use Winamp or iTunes I get a loud clicking that alternates between the right and loud side. Not sure what this is. Any idea?


 

 I'm going to make a guess(?) that Foobar2000, with the WASAPI component plug in, sends a digital audio signal that bypasses other audio features.
 Where as Winamp and iTunes digital audio signal might be interfacing with other "unneeded" audio features.
 So maybe there is setting or something you can add to Winamp and iTunes to make a cleaner digital audio signal?
  
 Are you connecting the 11.32 using USB or optical or coaxial?


----------



## genclaymore

Try using a Wasapi or kernel streaming plugin for winamp, as it could be the default audio plugins for winamp that is causing it.


----------



## PanamaHat

I'm using it with usb. I thought it might be wasapi, but it doesn't have the annoying clicking sound when I use foobar without wasapi, only DS. I don't know of any itunes plug ins that could solve this. I'm on pc btw so I can't get amarra or anything like that


----------



## kvtaco17

So after having my 11.32 for a bit I'm very impressed... it works well with everything (hd800 to ps500 to ad2000x) and pairs well with the little dot mk1 for some tube groovin!


----------



## zowki

I'm thinking of buying the NFB 11.32 to replace my O2/ODAC combo. Will this be much of an upgrade? I'll be using Sennheiser HD800s.
  
 How does the NFD 11.32's volume knob feel? I want an easy to grip knob that turns easily and very smoothly. My O2/ODAC's volume knob is the complete opposite and is leaving me itching for an upgrade for that reason alone.


----------



## kvtaco17

knob feels good... the biggest difference was the 11.32 has much better dynamics and noticeably better detail... it is very transparent though, some people may or may not like this lol... its a good upgrade...


----------



## zowki

kvtaco17 said:


> knob feels good... the biggest difference was the 11.32 has much better dynamics and noticeably better detail... it is very transparent though, some people may or may not like this lol... its a good upgrade...


 

 How easy is it to turn the knob and how good is the grip? A good feeling knob and well lubricated potentiometer is very important for me. I need very precise volume tracking and control.


----------



## kvtaco17

Good lol its has some texture on the sides and the action feels smooth, honestly though I'm not picky about knobs... for instance the o2 knob was sufficient though a little stiff.


----------



## jerg

Turns out the 11.32 is REALLY sensitive to the cleanness of the power input. If I plug it on a power extension bar along with my PC / speakers / printer etc, the 11.32 would occasionally start having an oscillating "pop, pop" noise on top of music. But if I plug the 11.32 straight into the wall jack, that issue is just gone.


----------



## buleibuxiang

great.She has arrived. Just had a minute to sign for her and go. Will crank her up in a couple of hours.thanks for your sharing


----------



## SaLX

Bul - Looking forward to feedback once it's burned in (or *brained in). Planning on getting one soon.
  
 TY Jerg for the info - your building's electrical supply a bit wonky?


----------



## Lohb

salx said:


> Bul - Looking forward to feedback once it's burned in (or *brained in). Planning on getting one soon.
> 
> TY Jerg for the info - your building's electrical supply a bit wonky?


 

 I think they burn-in a minimum of 200 hours to try to avoid DOA units I guess with an international shipping set-up and I guess to get the unit sounding good on arrival.


----------



## Saraguie

I'm a big fan of the 11.32. To me it sounded great right out of the gate.
  
 Here's an article about burn-in. http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2013/11/tnhyui-earphone-burn-in/
  
 IMHO tubes changing sound over time of use is a definite, the rest I have no idea but lean towards being a skeptic.


----------



## bhazard

saraguie said:


> I'm a big fan of the 11.32. To me it sounded great right out of the gate.
> 
> Here's an article about burn-in. http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2013/11/tnhyui-earphone-burn-in/
> 
> IMHO tubes changing sound over time of use is a definite, the rest I have no idea but lean towards being a skeptic.


 
 This article and the comments +1,000,000
  
 Notice how "burn in" NEVER negatively affects the sound? I've never heard anyone say "I've burned them in 100 hours, and they sound worse".


----------



## Saraguie

bhazard said:


> This article and the comments +1,000,000
> 
> Notice how "burn in" NEVER negatively affects the sound? I've never heard anyone say "I've burned them in 100 hours, and they sound worse".


 
 Hehehehehehe.......so true!


----------



## Nrocket

bhazard said:


> This article and the comments +1,000,000
> 
> Notice how "burn in" NEVER negatively affects the sound? I've never heard anyone say "I've burned them in 100 hours, and they sound worse".




The ATH m50 I like better new better bass and mids. Then after burn in becomes more neutral in bass and mids


----------



## BenF

saraguie said:


> I'm a big fan of the 11.32. To me it sounded great right out of the gate.
> 
> Here's an article about burn-in. http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2013/11/tnhyui-earphone-burn-in/
> 
> IMHO tubes changing sound over time of use is a definite, the rest I have no idea but lean towards being a skeptic.


 
  
 Anyone who doesn't believe in headphone burn-in should buy a pair of these:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/690493/the-jvc-ha-s680-s400s-and-s500s-big-brother-is-here
  
 They utilize a carbon nanotube driver - made of material 25 times stronger than steel.
 That's why it needs more time to flex the driver.
 Their little brother HA-S400 needs even more time, and shows even greater improvement, but doesn't sound as good at the end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Tyll has done some tests, and he was able to tell the difference between a burned Q701 and a new one, with accuracy up to 86.67%:
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/testing-audibility-break-effects
  
 Don't think this applies to solid state components though - haven't ever noticed any burn-in effects with any of my DACs or amplifiers.


----------



## Bazile

I didn't see where anyone posted how to tell an USB 2.0 from a 3.0 port. The "ledge" of a 3.0 port..that part that makes it tough to insert wrong is blue. On a 2.0 port the ledge will be grey or white.
  
 Baz


----------



## vsha

> i didn't enjoy any of my songs with the 11.32... i played 3055 by olafur arnalds, like the oppo the 11.32 was lacking on the timing with this song but the 11.32 didn't deliver the impact and emotion of the song... no enjoyment... no fun...


 
  
 Are you saying that the sound signature of this DAC/amp is very neutral and transparent? If that is the case, do you also dislike the O2 + ODAC? Or do you mean some other way? What headphones did you listen with and would you have a better recommendation at the same price point as the 11.32? Sorry for the flurry of questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I'm seriously considering buying this DAC/amp and your input would be valuable in making a choice.


----------



## genclaymore

Sounds like he would prolixly liked the 15.32 instead of the 11.32 since he doesn't like the 11.32 with which ever headphones hes using.  Since it does depends on the headphones and then the person taste.


----------



## BenF

genclaymore said:


> It does really depends on the headphones that is being used, because both 15.32 and 11.32 work wonders depending on the headphone and the person who's using it ears.


 
 I couldn't find a headphone that wouldn't sound better out of 11.32 - tried almost my entire collection, except for bottom 3-4.


----------



## HeretixAevum

*Disregard, wrong thread*


----------



## Seele01

could someone help?
  
 i just purschase an audio GD 17.32 (32bit / 384K Asynchronous Transfer  USB-32 Chip
 Built in 2 Pieces Hi-end grade WM8741 Chips) i'm using it with the USB with my comp as a source using various FLAC ( 44 to 192khz, 16 to 24 bit )
 after hours dealing to install the drivers, i finally managed to find a port that was identifying it as an audio GD dac.
  
 the thing is the envy panel don't show all the sample rates as some users have, it's blocked on 48k / 24bit but the strange thing is it seems to play 24bit/192khz flac quite fine from foobar, does it downsample the flac to 48k like the envy pannel seems to tell? 
  
 i tried to install the via directks asio renderer as audio gd installation guide advice but it fails to play anything. 
  
 regards


----------



## oopeteroo

hi
 right now i have the he500 + Audio-GD NFB-11.32.
 But since the vali got released i kinda want to buy the modi+vali cuz it looks so sleek  and i heard its good.
 so im wondering which one will be better for he500 ? modi+vali or 11.32 ?
  
 and i will maybe sell my he500 and buy back a hd650.
 will the hd650 be better with 11.32 or modi+vali ?


----------



## BenF

oopeteroo said:


> hi
> right now i have the he500 + Audio-GD NFB-11.32.
> But since the vali got released i kinda want to buy the modi+vali cuz it looks so sleek  and i heard its good.
> so im wondering which one will be better for he500 ? modi+vali or 11.32 ?
> ...


 
  
 NFB-11.32 has S/N of 118dB, Vali only 93dB - you would be going below 16 bit resolution as far as SQ is concerned.


----------



## Tristan944

Can the NFB 11.32 connect to an iPod, Zune, phone, etc? 

What about the Bottlehead Crack? And how does the Crack connect to a computer?


----------



## PurpleAngel

tristan944 said:


> Can the NFB 11.32 connect to an iPod, Zune, phone, etc?
> 
> What about the Bottlehead Crack? And how does the Crack connect to a computer?


 

 I would assume the 11.32 was designed mainly to be connected digitally (USB, optical, coaxial) to a computer.


----------



## Saraguie

tristan944 said:


> Can the NFB 11.32 connect to an iPod, Zune, phone, etc?


 
 I've connected my iPod thru this docking station.


----------



## i019791

purpleangel said:


> I would assume the 11.32 was designed mainly to be connected digitally (USB, optical, coaxial) to a computer.


 
 Substituting exclusively for mainly is more accurate


----------



## i019791

tristan944 said:


> Can the NFB 11.32 connect to an iPod, Zune, phone, etc?
> 
> What about the Bottlehead Crack? And how does the Crack connect to a computer?


 
 For the Crack, something like:
  
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/hosa-technology-3-5mm-trs-to-dual-rca-cable/8912144.p?id=1213399751128&skuId=8912144


----------



## Tristan944

So with those cables, the 3.5mm would plug into the portable player or the 3.5mm port ob my computer, and the two RCA's plug into the crack?


----------



## SaLX

tristan944 said:


> Can the NFB 11.32 connect to an iPod, Zune, phone, etc?
> 
> What about the Bottlehead Crack? And how does the Crack connect to a computer?


 
  
*Can the NFB 11.32 connect to an iPod, Zune, phone, etc?* If the source (ie iPod/PC etc) has a USB out, or optical/coaxial out then absolutely yes you'd connect it to the 11.32. Can it _output_ it's signal to the above?? No.. you wouldn't be doing that, no way.
  
*What about the Bottlehead Crack? And how does the Crack connect to a computer? *Er... well it's an amplifier.. in this context you'd connect it to your 11.32 via it's RCA out's on the back. The 11.32 has an amplifier in it though, so adding Crack is an advanced option.
  
*So with those cables, the 3.5mm would plug into the portable player or the 3.5mm port ob my computer, and the two RCA's plug into the crack? *Er..... You would not be using 3.5mm jacks anywhere near the above setup (apart from maybe your headphones). The 11.32 is used solely for digital connections from a digital source: PC/Mac/iPod etc> optical/Spdif/coax cable > 11.32 > headphones.
  
 Bit confused as to what you're asking... maybe I shouldn't be attempting to answer any of them unless I have a clearer picture


----------



## i019791

tristan944 said:


> So with those cables, the 3.5mm would plug into the portable player or the 3.5mm port ob my computer, and the two RCA's plug into the crack?


 
 Yes. Whether you will like the sound is another matter.


----------



## Tristan944

salx said:


> *What about the Bottlehead Crack? And how does the Crack connect to a computer? *Er... well it's an amplifier.. in this context you'd connect it to your 11.32 via it's RCA out's on the back. The 11.32 has an amplifier in it though, so adding Crack is an advanced option.
> 
> *So with those cables, the 3.5mm would plug into the portable player or the 3.5mm port ob my computer, and the two RCA's plug into the crack? *Er..... You would not be using 3.5mm jacks anywhere near the above setup (apart from maybe your headphones). The 11.32 is used solely for digital connections from a digital source: PC/Mac/iPod etc> optical/Spdif/coax cable > 11.32 > headphones.


 
  


salx said:


> *So with those cables, the 3.5mm would plug into the portable player or the 3.5mm port ob my computer, and the two RCA's plug into the crack? *Er..... You would not be using 3.5mm jacks anywhere near the above setup (apart from maybe your headphones). The 11.32 is used solely for digital connections from a digital source: PC/Mac/iPod etc> optical/Spdif/coax cable > 11.32 > headphones.


 

 Thanks for your helpful answers. As a followup, I don't have RCA out's on my computer. Would I have to buy a new sound card or something? My current sound card just has 3.5mm and optical outs.


----------



## i019791

tristan944 said:


> Thanks for your helpful answers. As a followup, I don't have RCA out's on my computer. Would I have to buy a new sound card or something? My current sound card just has 3.5mm and optical outs.


 
 Optical out will be fine with the NFB-11
 Connecting your sound card directly to the Crack could be good or bad, depending on the quaility of your sound card


----------



## Tristan944

i019791 said:


> Optical out will be fine with the NFB-11
> Connecting your sound card directly to the Crack could be good or bad, depending on the quaility of your sound card




What do other people connect their Crack to?


----------



## i019791

tristan944 said:


> What do other people connect their Crack to?


 
 To an analog input (CDP or dac or vinyl player)


----------



## PurpleAngel

i019791 said:


> Substituting exclusively for mainly is more accurate


 

 Why would the 11.32 work exclusively with a computer?
 I would assume there are many non-computer audio devices that come with a USB, optical or coaxial output.


----------



## Saraguie

Here's the product page with specs. 

http://audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB1132/NFB11.32EN.htm


----------



## i019791

purpleangel said:


> Why would the 11.32 work exclusively with a computer?
> I would assume there are many non-computer audio devices that come with a USB, optical or coaxial output.


 
 You are right - exclusively applies to digital input only


----------



## Tristan944

Why does the website say "Promo"? Will the price go up?


----------



## SaLX

It's been on promo as long as I've been salivating over one Tristan,, and that I think it's always been that price ever since it came out. There's a Xmas 5% off discount for most of Audio-GD's gear, but alas not for the junior 11.32 or 15.32's. Still .. if you live in the UK, then our ultra strong GBP versus the puny, girl like US Dollar ought to be Xmas enough for you.


----------



## Tristan944

Anyone have any input or speculation how the 11.32 compares to the NFB 5?


----------



## SaLX

Maybe ask MLE over at his thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad-lust-envys-headphone-gaming-guide-updated-9-2-2013-sony-ma900-added/19050. He had the Compass 2 with the sabre chip and previously a NFB 5.


----------



## beaver316

So after skimming slightly through this thread I've noticed a few people having issues with pops and clicks. How common is this problem with the 11.32 and is it easy to overcome?


----------



## GaryPham

beaver316 said:


> So after skimming slightly through this thread I've noticed a few people having issues with pops and clicks. How common is this problem with the 11.32 and is it easy to overcome?


 
  
 I have this issue.  Haven't found a fixed for it yet but honestly doesn't affect me too much.  It's mostly noticeable if you're constantly switching between tracks in the middle of songs.


----------



## Murder Mike

I've never had the popping or clicking problem and if I do have it, it certainly isn't noticeable enough to bother me in the slightest.


----------



## crowley

Just pulled the trigger on one. Really excited to pair these with my LCD 2


----------



## SaLX

If you're using optical then I believe that problem can be aimed squarely at your source: a **** soundcard, crap mobile phone or just a sub standard optical cable (even one too long) could may well be the problem. Also sample rates in windows if using USB. People seem to get round it somehow.. it's not a deal breaker.


----------



## Francisk

I've never had any pops & clicks problem since day one and I'm pretty impressed with the sound coming out of such an affordable device


----------



## FlySweep

My NFB-11.32 arrived today.  I ordered it with both TXCO clock upgrades.  I've kept tabs on A-GDfor quite some time..  but sort of avoided them b/c of their tendency to release a new amp/DAC/combo (seemingly) every month.  I'm slimming my upstream gear down so I needed a DAC/amp combo unit (while I await the Geek Pulse X/LPS which arrived in June).  This seemed like a a great opportunity to try the (relatively) affordable NFB-11.32.. for the LCD-2 as well as my custom IEMs.  Correspondence with A-GD/Kingwa was prompt and enthusiastic... and shipping was ridiculously fast (unit shipped from China on Saturday.. and arrived today/Monday.. wow!).
  
 Unboxing the 11.32, I was pleasantly surprised by the build quality.  It's not "Violectric" grade .. but the smooth, brushed aluminum case.. reliable toggle mechanisms on the switches, and solid connectors reassured me that there was some attention to detail (given the price point) given to the external quality of this unit.  I'm running Windows 8.1/x64 and after following the directions, the driver install went flawlessly.  I've also experienced no pops/clicks/dropouts of any sort.. even when switching between players & file types (i.e. a Soundcloud stream from a browser session.. to FooBar playing Hi-Res audio.. to videos in VLC).  I'm relieved to have such stable performance (so far) since I remember reading about many A-GD owners (of past A-GD DACs) having frustrating issues with drivers and audio performance.
  
 I'll comment more on the sound after I give the unit significantly more use.. but ootb, it sounded a bit thin, bright, and compressed w/ the LCD-2.  Leaving the unit on for a few hours while playing music through it, the 11.32 became noticeably more dynamic, weighty, and clear.  I haven't used the unit as a standalone DAC yet, so I can't comment the quality of the DAC implementation, but as a DAC/amp combo, it's quite impressive so far.  Transparent, dynamic, "naturally" resolving, tonally accurate.. possessing a very black background & a well extended frequency presence.. are the qualities that immediately come to mind.  The volume pot is smooth and seems to be of high quality as it relates to the impact it may have on the sound.  The treble rendering was one area that was immediately distinguishable.. it's got excellent depth, extension, and resolving ability.. yet lacks harshness or a 'clinical' quality with even less than "well" recorded material.. it doesn't seem to possess any glare, either.  I'm not sure if this is the work of the DAC section.. the amp section.. or a combination of both (probably the latter).. but this type of performance is impressive and welcome, nonetheless.  The mids are, again, smooth & detailed and mostly accurate.. they do seem to possess an ethereal sense of warmth and liquidity that gives them a slightly 'glossy' quality.  The bass is wonderfully extended.. accurate in reproduction.. and can be very punchy if the music calls for it. Sub bass extension is terrific and effortless.  Soundstage feels accurately proportioned to what a recording serves up.. it doesn't exaggerate depth, width, imaging, etc.  So far, the NFB-11.32 is notable (and impressive to me) because it gets little to nothing outwardly wrong more than it gets a bunch of things "amazingly, jaw-droppingly" right.  At the price point, you could certainly do a lot worse.
  
 My experience with most desktop amps/DACs I've owned or used for an extensive period of time.. especially ones that employ a discrete design.. is that they tend to fully 'open up' after a hefty number of hours of use (the Violectric V800/V200 stack needed a good 200 hours before the sound "stabilized"/didn't change).. so I'll revisit the SQ after I get more use with it.


----------



## roguegeek

How do you think a couple of cans such as the HD 700, HD 600, AKG K702 AE, and HE-500 would pair with the NFB-11.32?


----------



## jerrick85

roguegeek said:


> How do you think a couple of cans such as the HD 700, HD 600, AKG K702 AE, and HE-500 would pair with the NFB-11.32?


 
 Also HD800. I saw a previous post about pairing with it but is it too bright with HD800?


----------



## sebizbir

I have listened to NFB-10ES3 on Warsaw Audio Show in November on Shure SE215. 10ES3 is on SABRE and it was sounded very flat but naturality keeps me listening for long time.
 So, I'm interesting in to purchase 11.32 for my Grado SR60i (in the future for Mad Dogs) or getting Schiit Vali + some DAC.
 I'm going to listen mostly from Computer source.
 I just nearly brought DYI OTL tube amp for headphones. But Grados are only 32ohms so OTL will not drive them well. DYI vacuum amps (those with warranty ofkozz have one very nice option that you can swich between tubes.
 Bypassing DYI apms:
 Which one will you reccomend for my preferences: NFB 11.32 or Vali + DAC???
  
 Cheers
 Seb


----------



## BenF

sebizbir said:


> I have listened to NFB-10ES3 on Warsaw Audio Show in November on Shure SE215. 10ES3 is on SABRE and it was sounded very flat but naturality keeps me listening for long time.
> So, I'm interesting in to purchase 11.32 for my Grado SR60i (in the future for Mad Dogs) or getting Schiit Vali + some DAC.
> I'm going to listen mostly from Computer source.
> I just nearly brought DYI OTL tube amp for headphones. But Grados are only 32ohms so OTL will not drive them well. DYI vacuum amps (those with warranty ofkozz have one very nice option that you can swich between tubes.
> ...


 

 NFB 11.32 will be a better choice at this price point.
 Although it does have the Sabre 9018 inside with all the amazing resolution, it does sound a bit warm, which will benefit your Grados.
  
 Another great option is ODAC+FIIO E12. Same cost, but can be used on the go.


----------



## roguegeek

The 11.32 for an HD 700. It meets my budget and needs, but I don't know how they'll play together. Thoughts? Is there something else I should be looking at instead?


----------



## SaLX

Generally the rule of thumb with Audio_gd's:
  
 Wolfson for neutral headphones like AKG's (even the K712).
 Sabre for slightly warmer headphones like the Sennheiser HD 600, Philips X1.


----------



## roguegeek

salx said:


> Generally the rule of thumb with Audio_gd's:
> 
> Wolfson for neutral headphones like AKG's (even the K712).
> Sabre for slightly warmer headphones like the Sennheiser HD 600, Philips X1.


 
 So you are not recommending the the 11.32 then since it is Sabre?


----------



## SaLX

Well.. that's the same question I was asking myself - therefore I got the Sabre equipped Compass 2 so that I could swap out the chips.
  
 AFAIK the HD 700 got rid of the veil on the 6** series. How the 11.32 plays with the Sennhieser I would not know to be frank. The Sabre chip is not by any means horribly analytical or bass light - from what I've heard most of the changes between Wolfson and the ES9018ESS are chiefly in the treble, with the bass tightened up on the Sabre.
  
 There's a good explanation of the two chips here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/631659/audio-gd-compass-2-amp-dac-impressions-thread/195


----------



## roguegeek

Gotcha. And that's another reason to possibly buy the Compass 2 then? Because of the ability to do the chip swap?


----------



## BenF

roguegeek said:


> Gotcha. And that's another reason to possibly buy the Compass 2 then? Because of the ability to do the chip swap?


 

 Are you really going to bother with the swaps? Not to mention purchasing the extra modules?
 It's 200$ more expensive than 11.32, and the extra modules can easily cost another hundred or two.
  
 NFB-11.32 is actually slightly warm, thanks to its amplifier. It will work just fine with neutral headphones.
 If you want to be 100% sure, better ask in the HD700 thread about this pairing.


----------



## SaLX

Actually it's another $55 + shipping if you just wanted the Wolfson module, however I do see your point BenF.


----------



## rubinstein

I received 11.32 about 7 hours ago. It took awhile to configure foobar2000 properly. I am pleased with my decision so far.


----------



## jopaa200

even without foobar, and using usb mode, this sound is awesome, I can't describe it any better. It took a while to get use to.


----------



## Francisk

Heheh I totally understand how you feel joppa200. I felt the same way when I first received mine. Right now I'm having audio bliss with my portable CEntrance Hifi-M8 DAC/Pre. My Audio Gd NFB11.32 is for my home setup


----------



## rubinstein

I have a problem while using VLC player to watch movies. There are unwanted noises (such as in old recordings), but the movie files sound fine when I use the E17. Even in Foobar, if I use output as ASIO: VIA DirectKS ASIO, the songs sound fine. However, if I use KS or DS, I hear the noise.
  
 I would like to know, how you guys watch movies with 11.32. Is there any particular setting that I should use for VLC player?


----------



## SaLX

I have the Compass 2. VLC was stuttering with FLAC audio files.. at first I thought it was my unit, but then I did a clean install (with reg clean) of VLC and the problem went away. You could try that. Same problem with WMP?


----------



## rubinstein

I reinstalled the driver for 11.32 last night. I do not hear the noise with VLC player now. I've been using vlc player only to watch movies. Today is the second day of using 11.32. I will wait for few days and then decide to tweak vlc player installation or not. I do not use WMP at all.
  
 However, I found that the problems listed in this post (http://www.head-fi.org/t/624517/audio-gd-nfb-11-32-delivery-impression-thread/480#post_9310236) are due to another software using audio GD. In my case, a VOIP software has been using it. I disabled the VOIP software to start with windows startup. Then the problem disappeared.


----------



## eastpac

A local retailer stocks the NFB 11.32/15.32 but said they don't keep many in store (they just order as people ask) as Kingwa always makes changes to the specifications. is there is list of past changes? or how often these occur/what these changes mean?


----------



## rubinstein

eastpac said:


> A local retailer stocks the NFB 11.32/15.32 but said they don't keep many in store (they just order as people ask) as Kingwa always makes changes to the specifications. is there is list of past changes? or how often these occur/what these changes mean?


 

 You could directly place an order to Audio GD. It is very quick and fast. It is better to contact Kingwa directly, if you want custom option such as, tcxo upgrade. I have been looking 11.32/15.32 for about 3 months. There have been no changes made. I guess there were some issues in the past.


----------



## eastpac

I always like buying things directly but for some reason this retailer (quite reputable) sells the 15.32 just a tad lower than the cost of shipping/currency exchange to Australia with a 1 yr warranty (and 11.32 slightly over currency/shipping costs). He had one in stock, just wanted to find out if they were selling old revisions, but if no changes were made within the last 3 months, it should be quite safe. I couldn't really find a part on the Audio-GD website that lists the revision changes.


----------



## Capri87

rubinstein said:


> You could directly place an order to Audio GD. It is very quick and fast. It is better to contact Kingwa directly, if you want custom option such as, tcxo upgrade. I have been looking 11.32/15.32 for about 3 months. There have been no changes made. I guess there were some issues in the past.


 
 what issues they have?


----------



## rubinstein

capri87 said:


> what issues they have?


 
   
Browse from page 31 to 36 in this thread.....

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/624517/audio-gd-nfb-11-32-delivery-impression-thread/480#post_9310236

 However, the problems mentioned in the above link are mainly due to audio gd 11.32 was used by some other program (such as, skype or Internet browser or vlc player). Foobar works well when other programs do not use the audio gd.


----------



## Capri87

i see. Anyway I wanna ask is it ok to use NFB 11.32 with a powered speaker like Swan M200MKIII? I understand that M200MKIII already has an inbuilt amplifier, so will it be ok if I still pair it with NFB 11.32, which also has an inbuilt amp?


----------



## Francisk

Yes I can confirm the use of NFB11.32 with active powered speakers but make sure it's switched to variable output. That means you can control the volume from NFB11.32


----------



## Murder Mike

francisk said:


> Yes I can confirm the use of NFB11.32 with active powered speakers but make sure it's switched to variable output. That means you can control the volume from NFB11.32


 
  
 This is what I do with my airmotiv4s. It works and sounds great.


----------



## Capri87

how to switch to variable output?


----------



## Murder Mike

capri87 said:


> how to switch to variable output?


 
 The middle notch on the left switch is Variable output. It's labeled on the unit.


----------



## Capri87

murder mike said:


> The middle notch on the left switch is Variable output. It's labeled on the unit.


 
  
 ok thanks. cos i've not bought it yet, so i've no clue where is the switch


----------



## Capri87

I see that there are 2 custom options to this DAC. :-
  
 1) Replace the RCA coaxial input by BNC socket
  
 2) Upgrade TCXO for USB chip and ES9018
  
 May I know what are these 2 about? Is it advisable to upgrade them?


----------



## SaLX

Buy both the TXCO's if you're planning on alternating between using SPDIF and USB. Most people get both; it's meant to reduce jitter (and other 'stuff', but it's exact role is nebulous). Opting for a BNC socket would be a rare preference for most, so I'd leave it.


----------



## Capri87

salx said:


> Buy both the TXCO's if you're planning on alternating between using SPDIF and USB. Most people get both; it's meant to reduce jitter (and other 'stuff', but it's exact role is nebulous). Opting for a BNC socket would be a rare preference for most, so I'd leave it.


 
 sorry for the noob question, and what is a SPDIF? If opting for a BNC is a rare preference, then why did you say most people get both? I'm confused lol


----------



## BenF

capri87 said:


> sorry for the noob question, and what is a SPDIF? If opting for a BNC is a rare preference, then why did you say most people get both? I'm confused lol


 

http://en.wikipedia.org/?title=S/PDIF
 most people get both clocks upgraded, not the BNC change.


----------



## Capri87

benf said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/?title=S/PDIF
> most people get both clocks upgraded, not the BNC change.


 
 u mean most people just go for both custom options?


----------



## Capri87

nvm, i missed that sentence in the website. I got it now. didnt know the 2nd option has 2 upgradeable options per se


----------



## FlySweep

Folks.. when I use the NFB-11.32's line out and the output switch is set to "Fixed," the gain switch still works (i.e. output volume is louder when set to H vs L).. is this functioning as intended?  I figured fixed gain means fixed output.. regardless of gain position.


----------



## jerg

Using the 11.32 as a DAC+preamp now (variable RCA output), feeding into the EF6 amp.
  
 I can tweak the volume pot on the 11.32 for fine-tuning volume, while the EF6's 24-step attenuator is used for larger volume changes. Works like a charm!


----------



## Danielyk

Hi guys,
 i ve bought nfb.11.32 last year, i ve got Wíin 7 but i am not even able to install drivers, system cant recognize the device (its only just like Unspecified/ VIA HID DFU) i tried to install also on another computers a every where the same problem, does enyone know where is the problem? :/ thanks
  
 SETUP LOG:  DATE 2-9-2014 TIME 03:01:28
 Installed components :
 None
  
 Fail to Installed components :
 Audio-gd USB Device  Ver1.0


----------



## jerrick85

danielyk said:


> Hi guys,
> i ve bought nfb.11.32 last year, i ve got Wíin 7 but i am not even able to install drivers, system cant recognize the device (its only just like Unspecified/ VIA HID DFU) i tried to install also on another computers a every where the same problem, does enyone know where is the problem? :/ thanks
> 
> SETUP LOG:  DATE 2-9-2014 TIME 03:01:28
> ...


 
 Are you using Windows 7 64-bit? If so, disable driver signature enforcement first and install the drivers.


----------



## Danielyk

thanks but nothing change:
 SETUP LOG:  DATE 2-9-2014 TIME 23:18:21
 Installed components :
 None
 Fail to Installed components :
 Audio-gd USB Device  Ver1.0


----------



## Mamurai

danielyk said:


> thanks but nothing change:
> SETUP LOG:  DATE 2-9-2014 TIME 23:18:21
> Installed components :
> None
> ...


 
 Contact Audio-gd as the support there is great.
  
 Otherwise it could be that the driver you're trying to install doesn't work with the installed firmware. For example, if you're trying to install the newest 2014 driver without the new 2014 firmware then you will get that error.


----------



## ogarmi21

Try other USB port!! The drive will work only on USB 2.0.


----------



## ogarmi21

danielyk said:


> thanks but nothing change:
> SETUP LOG:  DATE 2-9-2014 TIME 23:18:21
> Installed components :
> None
> ...


 
 Try other USB port!! The driver will work only on USB 2.0.( Some of the USB port is not 2.0, you have to try them all)


----------



## Saraguie

danielyk said:


> thanks but nothing change:
> SETUP LOG:  DATE 2-9-2014 TIME 23:18:21
> Installed components :
> None
> ...


 
  
  


ogarmi21 said:


> Try other USB port!! The driver will work only on USB 2.0.( Some of the USB port is not 2.0, you have to try them all)


 
 This may be true with a Windows machine, both my Macbook Retina ports work and they are 3.0.


----------



## ogarmi21

saraguie said:


> This may be true with a Windows machine, both my Macbook Retina ports work and they are 3.0.


 
 You are right, I actual meant: It wouldn't work at USB port that is below 2.0. Sorry about the confusion


----------



## Saraguie

ogarmi21 said:


> You are right, I actual meant: It wouldn't work at USB port that is below 2.0. Sorry about the confusion



No sweat. Your trying help which is very cool!


----------



## HPiper

In terms of the amplifier in the unit. What would be an equivalent stand alone amp. Is it similar in quality to an M-Stage, Asgard 2 ? Just trying to get a general idea where the amp section comes out in terms of power and SQ.


----------



## musicinmymind

jerg said:


> Using the 11.32 as a DAC+preamp now (variable RCA output), feeding into the EF6 amp.
> 
> I can tweak the volume pot on the 11.32 for fine-tuning volume, while the EF6's 24-step attenuator is used for larger volume changes. Works like a charm!


 
  
  
how good is 11.32 preamp, is is just an affordable faux integrated, i.e. an amp with just a passive pot rather than dedicated preamp stage?
  
wanted an good dac with preamp, to pair up with Emo power amp -->HE-6
  
please suggest.


----------



## DonBozo

Hello there,
  
 I'm new to this forum and also new to "head" stuff.
 I've just purchased a Q701 and was contemplating for all in one DAC / AMP device.
  
 Sounds this Audio-GD 11.32 is a good package that would fit my budget.
  
 One of my listening configuration would be to use an iPad as source equipped with a USB camera adapter.
  
 I've asked directly Audio-GD but they answered they never tested - has any one by chance ever tried this configuration ?
  
 Thanks for your help


----------



## SaLX

First off, I'd think that the 15.32 is a better pair for the Q701 as it has a bit of warmth to it.
  
 USB camera adapter??? I'm not sure how that fits in with anything. The iPad has a USB out I assume, and an internal DAC? You ought to be good to go without your camera adaptor.


----------



## parbaked

salx said:


> USB camera adapter??? I'm not sure how that fits in with anything. The iPad has a USB out I assume, and an internal DAC? You ought to be good to go without your camera adaptor.


 
 One can use the USB camera connection kit to connect an iPad to a USB DAC and bypass the iPad DAC and mine the digital signal from the iPad to the DAC. This should work with this DAC...


----------



## Saraguie

salx said:


> The iPad has a USB out I assume,


 
 You know how to pronounce assume   no USB fitting….camera kit makes it so


----------



## parbaked

saraguie said:


> You know how to pronounce assume   no USB fitting….camera kit makes it so


 
 The iPad has a USB out...that is what the standard cable is that one uses to sync with one's PC.
 The issue is the standard 30 pin cable is configured to carry the analog audio signal.
 The pins that carry the digital signal are not connected.
 The CCK is basically a 30 pin connector configured to carry the digital audio signal.
 The pins that carry the digital signal are connected.
 Both are USB...


----------



## SaLX

I'll bow out, having not used an iPad. I would have thought it would be easy. Apple users deserve everything they get.


----------



## parbaked

Thanks for participating...most with no knowledge would not have even tried...


----------



## SaLX

Sorry baked, that was just plain rude; I was solely trying to help. 
  
 If the iPad has a USB connection and a DAC inside it --- you'd assume it would work? I've connected my android phone to my Audio_gd via USB and it worked. Have you got any ideas how to help this guy?


----------



## Francisk

My iPhone 4S on ios 7.04 is working perfectly with my Centrance Hifi-M8 via the CCK (camera connection kit) but I haven't tried it with my Audio GD NFB11.32 yet. I'll give it a go tonight and report back on the result. Hope this will clear up the confusion.


----------



## DonBozo

Hi,
Was reading thru your contributions and wanted to thank you already.
Will wait on the result from Francisk then.

Looking forward


----------



## Francisk

Hi DonBozo, here are the results with pictures attached. NFB11.32 downsampled to only 24bit/48kHZ though the original file is a 24bit/96kHZ Flac. Spotify & YouTube plays back without a hitch too, probably at the same resolution. The only draw back of the Audio GD NFB11.32 over my Centrance HiFi-M8 is that the HiFi-M8 can receive in native resolution eg. 24bit/96kHZ or 24bit/192kHZ via Flac Player. Then again the HiFi-M8 is more expensive at $699. Hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 PS: I don't work for Etymotic, I was merely playing back a YouTube review of the ER4PT (which happens to be one of my favourite IEM) when I snapped the photos


----------



## DonBozo

Thanks Francisk !
 That really hepls.
  
 Well your HiFi M8 sounds like a nice competitor here but it's quite double the budget.
 Based on your test I'd assume the USB interface (XMOS) of the M8 has better compatibility than the one of the 11.32 based on VT1731.
  
 But I know now it is at least working up to 24 bits 48 kHz which might be enough when I use it with the iPad.
 I know I could get better with my desktop USB.
  
 I'll try when I'll receive mine (currently out of stock until mid / end of March) and will post a short report.
  
 Thanks again


----------



## Francisk

I'm glad I can help DonBozo and I know that you won't be disappointed when your NFB11.32 arrive


----------



## oopeteroo

hi
 i need a little help with some settings 
 i want to use laptop > NFB-11.32 (as dac and amp) > headphones
 is the foobar settings for wasabi and windows sounds right ?
 im wondering what to set as default device and default communication device....?


----------



## i019791

You must download the latest foobar wasapi plugin.
 If you do that, you will have 2 options for wasapi (event & push)
 Whether you put audio gd as default device or not is not of particular importance
 Try the suggestions on:
 http://www.hifiwigwam.com/showthread.php?94044-Windows-PC-and-Foobar-set-up-for-Audio-with-WASAPI-DAC


----------



## wein07

rubinstein said:


> I reinstalled the driver for 11.32 last night. I do not hear the noise with VLC player now. I've been using vlc player only to watch movies. Today is the second day of using 11.32. I will wait for few days and then decide to tweak vlc player installation or not. I do not use WMP at all.
> 
> However, I found that the problems listed in this post (http://www.head-fi.org/t/624517/audio-gd-nfb-11-32-delivery-impression-thread/480#post_9310236) are due to another software using audio GD. In my case, a VOIP software has been using it. I disabled the VOIP software to start with windows startup. Then the problem disappeared.


 
 Are you using USB or Coxial/Optical? Thanks.


----------



## Heprer

Hi! I'm interested in purchasing one of this amp/dac unit, when they'll put it back on sale, but i don't know whether to purchase it with tcxo upgrades or not?
  
 My questions are:
 -The tcxo upgrades are necessary?
 -Does it change sound? Or by adding more to the circuit the sound becomes less transparent?
 -If it's required a 80 mhz for the dac chip why does it needs a 12 mhz for usb ( when u plug it from usb), from coax/optic the 80 mhz makes sense, can i purchase just the 80mhz and achive the same thing?
  
 I'll pair this amp/dac with sennheiser hd600 (i hope it'll be a good match).
  
 I'm not a tech guru, so sorry for so many questions.


----------



## BenF

heprer said:


> Hi! I'm interested in purchasing one of this amp/dac unit, when they'll put it back on sale, but i don't know whether to purchase it with tcxo upgrades or not?
> 
> My questions are:
> -The tcxo upgrades are necessary?
> ...


 

 Nobody has 2 DACs of the same model to compare, so it's impossible to say if the upgrade makes a difference.
 Probably not (although I got it).


----------



## ogarmi21

I want to switch from NFB 11.32 to NFB 28. Does any one have the experience to both of them? Does it justify the money?


----------



## i019791

I had a similar upgrade from NFB-12 to NFB-10 (different dac chip but otherwise almost identical to NFB-11 and NFB-28) some years back, which for me fully justified the money - more so on the amp part.
 Of course my experience does not mean that *you* will find the money justified.


----------



## ogarmi21

Thank you. I will do more research on this.


----------



## SaLX

heprer said:


> Hi! I'm interested in purchasing one of this amp/dac unit, when they'll put it back on sale, but i don't know whether to purchase it with tcxo upgrades or not?
> 
> My questions are:
> -The tcxo upgrades are necessary?
> ...


 
 I upgraded and did notice a change (on the Compass 2 - same thing really).  Small improvements across the board. Is it worth it over the great sound?? Well that's debateable, but remember if you come to sell it, then having the TCXO upgrade may help it's resale value.


----------



## Heprer

Thanks for your responses. I guess i'll just take the 80mhz one but could easily change my mind and take both. Does anyone know why they take so long to replenish their stocks? Now it says that it will be in middle of may. I'm just hoping they aren't experiencing trouble manufacturing them.


----------



## Dakine234

heprer said:


> Thanks for your responses. I guess i'll just take the 80mhz one but could easily change my mind and take both. Does anyone know why they take so long to replenish their stocks? Now it says that it will be in middle of may. I'm just hoping they aren't experiencing trouble manufacturing them.


 
 Aloha,
  
 Was waiting as well and emailed Kingwa earlier in the month and he said there were some setbacks, but you can expect them to be out by mid May.  Also, theres was one on the BST forum for $300 with both upgrades.  I was waiting forever as well and found one on ebay, theres a second one on there now, but the one on the sale forum looks like a good deal.  Best of luck finding one, cant wait for mine to come in today!


----------



## FlySweep

dakine234 said:


> Also, there's was one on the BST forum for $300 with both upgrades.  I was waiting forever as well and found one on ebay, theres a second one on there now, but the one on the sale forum looks like a good deal.


 
  
 Yep.. that's mine.. it's served me very well.
  
 Congrats on your incoming 11.32.  I know A-GD says they burn their units in for 100 hours before shipping, but IME, a solid 75 to 100 additional hours of use revealed a distinguishable improvement in performance.


----------



## Dakine234

flysweep said:


> Yep.. that's mine.. it's served me very well.
> 
> Congrats on your incoming 11.32.  I know A-GD says they burn their units in for 100 hours before shipping, but IME, a solid 75 to 100 additional hours of use revealed a distinguishable improvement in performance.


 
 Iʻm really looking forward to it, and listening for the mailman.   I just wish I saw your post before buying mine.  I was literally looking everyday on the forums and ebay and once i bought mine 2 or 3 others came up.  Im sure yours will sell quickly, awesome price and always good to help out fellow members.
  
 Nice to know that it gets better over time, I have a magni/modi and it seemed like they opened up a little from lots of use.


----------



## Dakine234

I just got my unit in and it's in awesome condition, however it's not connecting with my computer. So far I've connected it to my MacBook Pro via an audioquest forest usb cable, and under the sound preferences I've selected the Audio-gd as the output. There's no audio coming out on my speakers or headphones (when switching between the headphones, variable and fixed settings. However, when I turn the unit off and on again with music playing it'll play through my headphones or speakers depending on the output setting for a seconds and cut out. I read that no drivers are required for macs so as far as I know it should work correct? Any help and advice is greatly appreciated. 
Mahalo!


----------



## Koolpep

dakine234 said:


> I just got my unit in and it's in awesome condition, however it's not connecting with my computer. So far I've connected it to my MacBook Pro via an audioquest forest usb cable, and under the sound preferences I've selected the Audio-gd as the output. There's no audio coming out on my speakers or headphones (when switching between the headphones, variable and fixed settings. However, when I turn the unit off and on again with music playing it'll play through my headphones or speakers depending on the output setting for a seconds and cut out. I read that no drivers are required for macs so as far as I know it should work correct? Any help and advice is greatly appreciated.
> Mahalo!


 
  
 Do you have a USB hub lying around? Try connecting the audio-yd to the hub and the hub to the Mac. Some DACs have issues with USB3 ports. This could be a reason. With a hub, it will work.
  
 Other than that you can check as well your "Audio Midi" setup when the audi-gd is connected (just use spotlight to find the settings).


----------



## Dakine234

koolpep said:


> Do you have a USB hub lying around? Try connecting the audio-yd to the hub and the hub to the Mac. Some DACs have issues with USB3 ports. This could be a reason. With a hub, it will work.
> 
> Other than that you can check as well your "Audio Midi" setup when the audi-gd is connected (just use spotlight to find the settings).


 
 Worked like a charm, thank you very much!  Would never have thought of that, my magni/modi had no issues with the USB3.


----------



## Koolpep

dakine234 said:


> Worked like a charm, thank you very much!  Would never have thought of that, my magni/modi had no issues with the USB3.


 
  
 Phew, glad it worked. I think I have grown a few grey hairs before I figured it out some time ago with my NuForce icon HDP 
  
 Am very curious about your impressions with the NFB-11.32 am eyeing this amp for quite some time now...


----------



## Dakine234

koolpep said:


> Phew, glad it worked. I think I have grown a few grey hairs before I figured it out some time ago with my NuForce icon HDP
> 
> Am very curious about your impressions with the NFB-11.32 am eyeing this amp for quite some time now...


 
 Yea you definitely save me a couple at least, was starting to get worried!  
  
 Iʻm still relatively new to this hobby/addiction (around a year), but coming from the Magni/Modi I notice an improvement, certain instruments, especially bass and the snares/drums seem more pronounced in my opinion, but take it for what its worth, I still probably need a week or so to get acquainted with it.  But so far I really love it, build quality is top notch, sound is awesome and everyone on the forum that has one seems to have very positive things to say about it.  
  
 Also, not sure if your on the edge of buying one or not, but Kingwa (owner of audio-gd) has quite a backorder on these units but theres currently one on the buy/sell/trade forum for an awesome price from Flysweep, both usb and sabre9081 chip upgrade for $300 (links here if you wanna check it out).


----------



## jerg

This is working fantastic as a DAC+preamp for my EF6 for the past months. With its variable RCA output I can get the preamp volume to exactly what's needed for the EF6 pot to deliver the most optimal range of volume control for different cans.


----------



## Kingwa

For who want to upgrade the clock in the NFB11.32, upgrade the 80MHz clock up to 100MHz, boost the ES9018 can support up to 384KHz from USB input.


----------



## joespride

Just agreed to pick one of these up used   "32Bit /192K Audio-GD NFB 11.32 DAC/ headphone amp" no mention of upgrades etc... I thought the price was right
  
I have been wanting to try out a SS amp on my phones and the sabre dac will be interesting as well comparing to my uberfrost Schiit
  
  
currently my 2 amps are Schiit Valhalla,  And Ampsandsound SE-84 3WPC
  
current phones are  HIFI Man HE-500 and Sennheiser HD-650
  
any one used this amp with those phones, your impressions would be great


----------



## Stillhart

hpiper said:


> In terms of the amplifier in the unit. What would be an equivalent stand alone amp. Is it similar in quality to an M-Stage, Asgard 2 ? Just trying to get a general idea where the amp section comes out in terms of power and SQ.


 
  
 Does anyone know the answer to this?  I'm quite curious myself as I was thinking about getting this (or the 15.32) and selling off the M-Stage.


----------



## kvtaco17

stillhart said:


> Does anyone know the answer to this?  I'm quite curious myself as I was thinking about getting this (or the 15.32) and selling off the M-Stage.


 
  
 The amp section is pretty powerful and dynamic in my experience. It is not warm like the M-Stage, instead it is very neutral... and I feel it sounds more extended and refined then the Asgard, but not by much, mostly I notice less etched treble, and better detail with similar dynamics. I'd say overall the 11.32 is more detailed and refined then both, but not by a huge margin.
  
 What is your current M-Stage driving?


----------



## MrRomss

joespride said:


> Just agreed to pick one of these up used   "32Bit /192K Audio-GD NFB 11.32 DAC/ headphone amp" no mention of upgrades etc... I thought the price was right
> 
> I have been wanting to try out a SS amp on my phones and the sabre dac will be interesting as well comparing to my uberfrost Schiit
> 
> ...


 
 Good question. I want to find the answer too. Looking to Audio-GD NFB 11.32.  I have only HE-500, no DAC, no AMP...


----------



## Stillhart

kvtaco17 said:


> The amp section is pretty powerful and dynamic in my experience. It is not warm like the M-Stage, instead it is very neutral... and I feel it sounds more extended and refined then the Asgard, but not by much, mostly I notice less etched treble, and better detail with similar dynamics. I'd say overall the 11.32 is more detailed and refined then both, but not by a huge margin.
> 
> What is your current M-Stage driving?



Mainly it's driving my Q701; it sounds great with those. But it's way too dark when combined with a dark headphone like my new Mad Dogs. Still I'm mostly concerned about performance with the Q.


----------



## BenF

kvtaco17 said:


> The amp section is pretty powerful and dynamic in my experience. It is not warm like the M-Stage, instead it is very neutral... and I feel it sounds more extended and refined then the Asgard, but not by much, mostly I notice less etched treble, and better detail with similar dynamics. I'd say overall the 11.32 is more detailed and refined then both, but not by a huge margin.
> 
> What is your current M-Stage driving?


 

 11.32 amp isn't as neutral as FIIO E12, it does have a warm flavor.


----------



## Stillhart

benf said:


> 11.32 amp isn't as neutral as FIIO E12, it does have a warm flavor.


 
 And the 15.32 is even warmer?


----------



## BenF

stillhart said:


> And the 15.32 is even warmer?


 

 Don't have 15.32


----------



## joespride

kvtaco17 said:


> The amp section is pretty powerful and dynamic in my experience. It is not warm like the M-Stage, instead it is very neutral... and I feel it sounds more extended and refined then the Asgard, but not by much, mostly I notice less etched treble, and better detail with similar dynamics. I'd say overall the 11.32 is more detailed and refined then both, but not by a huge margin.
> 
> What is your current M-Stage driving?


 
 Thats Interesting, I never thought about asking how this would compare to Schiit Asgard 2,  I wonder how many would agree with your conclusions ?  also when you made the comparison how was the amp set up ??
  
 which dac with asgard ??
  
 Not calling your opinion into question I have never heard either, I have thought about the asgard and the lyr however I see to many negatives about noise floor on lyr.  I cannot deal with a noisy amp and so stay away from products where I see several complaints / indications about noise


----------



## i019791

stillhart said:


> And the 15.32 is even warmer?


 
 Yes, because of warmer dac part - the amp part is the same


----------



## kvtaco17

joespride said:


> Thats Interesting, I never thought about asking how this would compare to Schiit Asgard 2,  I wonder how many would agree with your conclusions ?  also when you made the comparison how was the amp set up ??
> 
> which dac with asgard ??
> 
> Not calling your opinion into question I have never heard either, I have thought about the asgard and the lyr however I see to many negatives about noise floor on lyr.  I cannot deal with a noisy amp and so stay away from products where I see several complaints / indications about noise


 
 With the Bifrost non uber. I also own a Lyr which I love. It can be noisy with certain tubes. I'm currently running some RCA's and they noise floor has been acceptable with 32ohm efficient cans like Grado's and Audio-Technica's.


----------



## HeatFan12

kvtaco17 said:


> With the Bifrost non uber. I also own a Lyr which I love. It can be noisy with certain tubes. I'm currently running some RCA's and they noise floor has been *acceptable* with 32ohm efficient cans like Grado's and Audio-Technica's.


 
  
 Hey KV, what exactly is acceptable in reference to the noise?  And what RCAs are you runnin'?  Sorry don't own a Lyr and don't know the tube complement off hand.  I have tube amps connected to both my NFB11.32 and NFB15.1 and they are dead quiet even with iems, Grados and AT.
  
 Thanks!!!


----------



## kvtaco17

No noticeable noise at normal listening volumes with the music stopped. At 60% volume with no music playing I get some background noise. With my hd800's its completely silent almost all the way to max... Some hiss shows up just as the pot runs out of travel.


----------



## kvtaco17

I'll looks at the tubes once they cool and let you know exactly what I have.

I also have a little dot mk1 that I run with my 11.32 and its pretty close to silent again noise shows up near max volume with no music playing... Honestly listening at that volume with music playing you would have a lot of other things to worry about besides noise lol.


----------



## HeatFan12

kvtaco17 said:


> No noticeable noise at normal listening volumes with the music stopped. At 60% volume with no music playing I get some background noise. With my hd800's its completely silent almost all the way to max... Some hiss shows up just as the pot runs out of travel.


 
  
  
 Nice!  Thanks for the info.  I see you have the AD2000s and they can be picky with sensitivity.  Is the LD in your sig the I+?  And you can use the 6DJ8/6922 and 6CG7/6GU7 tubes with strapping/adapters?  or is it another amp altogether?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## kvtaco17

The 2000x is not as picky as the old 2000 was.

the little dot I have is indeed an mk1+ I'm running a customs adapter and dc regulator so I can run a wide variety of tubes.


----------



## HeatFan12

kvtaco17 said:


> The 2000x is not as picky as the old 2000 was.
> 
> the little dot I have is indeed an mk1+ I'm running a customs adapter and dc regulator so I can run a wide variety of tubes.


 
  
  
 Awesome!!!
  
 I'm listening to a Westinghouse 6GU7 (6CG7 drop-in) in an SP amp now with some Ultrasones.
  
 Cheers!!!


----------



## joespride

I did not know the noise floor on the LYR was a tube hiss, My ampsandsound se84 is dead quiet with volume at max, it puts out 3 WPC drives the he-500 easily,  I can barely get to the 10 oclock on most albums, for what ever reason I have run across some albums that are recorded very low and I have to bump the volume to 12


----------



## kvtaco17

Part of it was tube related... I have a ton of 6dj8's and it seems to like some better then others. The lyr is quiet as long as it has an appropriate load OR has tubes that work well with lesser loads. Orthos and high impedance loads produce a very quiet background regardless of tube choice. Basically its quiet when its used for what it was designed to do... Outside its intended use it can become picky, but still very usable.


----------



## joespride

Good to know.  Thanks
  
 some day maybe I will get to give one a shot, That much power on the he-500 should support better bass (although I dont feel bass is lacking now)  It is fun to play a little though


----------



## Stillhart

Apparently they're dropping the .32 bit for the new 2014 model and just calling it the NFB-11 (2014).  Anyone know what the differences are supposed to be?


----------



## BenF

stillhart said:


> Apparently they're dropping the .32 bit for the new 2014 model and just calling it the NFB-11 (2014).  Anyone know what the differences are supposed to be?


 

 USB now supports up to 384Khz, DSD/DXD support


----------



## joespride

Man this dac stuff keeps changing, Its hard to keep up with


----------



## Stillhart

benf said:


> USB now supports up to 384Khz, DSD/DXD support


 
  
 Stuff I'll never use.  Maybe someone with an 11.32 will want to upgrade and sell me their 32.  (Wishful thinking!)


----------



## HeatFan12

joespride said:


> Man this dac stuff keeps changing, Its hard to keep up with


 
  
  


stillhart said:


> Stuff I'll never use.  Maybe someone with an 11.32 will want to upgrade and sell me their 32.  (Wishful thinking!)


 
  
  
 LOL!!!
  
 DACs are also taking the movie platform by storm...hahaha......It's not only about audio anymore.  Kingwa knows this and he will keep pumpin' them out accordingly.


----------



## joespride

I doubt i will go any further than audio and I know I am stopping in audio with my ripped lossless files, had all the clutter of lp's and Cd's I care to have ( not that I wont buy new music, It will just be more Hi rez downloads )  at 49 my hearing has its limits and going further than I am now is just a waste  IMHO


----------



## HeatFan12

joespride said:


> I doubt i will go any further than audio and I know I am stopping in audio with my ripped lossless files, had all the clutter of lp's and Cd's I care to have ( not that I wont buy new music, It will just be more Hi rez downloads )  at 49 my hearing has its limits and going further than I am now is just a waste  IMHO


 
  
  
 True.  I hear ya, but it's just a sign of the times.  Why not have a good dac that has many possibilities for whatever comes up next.


----------



## joespride

I understand that,  and to a degree if I were in the market for a new dac I would take that into consideration
  
 I already have the schiit uber, and now have the 11:32 on the way.  I am very happy with the Schiit and honestly have had no desire to switch dacs. I was looking at SS amps when the 11:32 showed up at a good price and that's what drove the decision to audition it
  
 the fact that the saber is in it is just a bonus


----------



## FauDrei

mrromss said:


> ...Looking to [COLOR=222222]Audio-GD NFB 11.32. [/COLOR] I have only HE-500, no DAC, no AMP...




HE-500 is quite good through NFB-11. Better through SA-31, but NFB-11 is excellent starting point. Take upgraded clocks. At least ES9018 one.




benf said:


> 11.32 amp isn't as neutral as FIIO E12, it does have a warm flavor.




Don't know about FIIO, but no way NFB-11 is warm (at least at standard bias voltages fixed in NFB-11 output stages).

Just my opinion, of course...


----------



## joespride

can anyone tell me if i have to download drivers to use spdif with my pc and the 11:32
  
 usb drivers is a joke IMHO, 
  
 My bifrost was up and running in under 10 minutes, checked the drivers on the web site and there are like 6 different drivers and they all depend on original ship date,  you would think if you were to set up your drivers like this you would indicate the date on the amp
  
 I guess I am asking to much
  
 also is windows 7 an issue with this amp, last does this work with Itunes / wmp etc...
  
 before someone brings it up YES I EMAILED Audio Gd and of course no response


----------



## i019791

No drivers needed for spdif
 No issue with win7
 You can use any media player you like


----------



## joespride

apparently some issues somewhere, this laptop is fresh off complete going through and all updated drivers etc... every version of the drivers i attempt to install says the same thing
  
 drivers installed none
  
 Im done with the usb as of now and will try spdif
  
 thanks for the input


----------



## Francisk

Usb driver working perfectly for me on Win 7


----------



## BenF

I use this USB-to-SPDIF/Coax converter with 11.32:
  
http://www.hifiwow.com/dac-da-converter/latest-cm6631a-24bit-192khz-nonsyschronous-usb-to-coaxial-optical-converter-for-dac-asio-50.html
  
 Works flawlessly (need to install the cm6631a drivers) and isolates from the PC noise.
 SPDIF is limited to 96Khz, Coax does 192Khz.


----------



## listen4joy

How it pairs with hd800? i want to choose beetween him and and Schiit Lyr or something better in 500-600$ range


----------



## PurpleAngel

joespride said:


> Apparently some issues somewhere, this laptop is fresh off complete going through and all updated drivers etc... every version of the drivers I attempt to install says the same thing
> drivers installed none
> I'm done with the USB as of now and will try S/PDIF


 
  
 I've had problems getting the USB to work with my NFB-15.32, but optical works fine for me.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Anyone here directly compare a NFB-11.32 to a NFB-15.32?
 I'm tempted at selling off my NFB-15.32 for one of the new NFB-11s.


----------



## joespride

purpleangel said:


> Anyone here directly compare a NFB-11.32 to a NFB-15.32?
> I'm tempted at selling off my NFB-15.32 for one of the new NFB-11s.


 
 hope the NEW 11 has addressed the software, an 11 is my problem child....................I am using Spdif via the converter with no issues optical may be an option in the future but my current pc does not offer optical
  
 If I were looking into an 11 I would certainly inquire about the software support before I spent money and waited on it,  Mine was used and at a very good price so I figured what the hell. (Then I tried the software
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
  
 It is a good thing the design offers quality sound otherwise I fear there support software etc... would put them out of business


----------



## genclaymore

purpleangel said:


> Anyone here directly compare a NFB-11.32 to a NFB-15.32?
> I'm tempted at selling off my NFB-15.32 for one of the new NFB-11s.


 
 The 11.32 and 15.32 are similar except for the 11.32 being 32bit/384khz since it uses the sabre dac and it sound signature suppose to be neutral. I know some one who has the 11.32 and uses it with his DT990 pro-250 and he said it was neutral to him and he liked the combo very much.  If your not happy with the 15.32 then theres no reason to keep it, I found the 15.32 to be too warm for my T90 for me, That and I re-config my setup.


----------



## kennyk64

I just received my NFB-11 (2014) which shipped on 26th May. I hook it up to my PC via USB and there is a problem that is the sound suddenly disappear half way watching YouTube videos. I have the same problem when playing games with no sound out of a sudden. When using foobar, it started to play properly and freezes half way, but when you press play again, it will play from the beginning of the song. I also notice one thing that is there will be an annoying thock sound just before any sound is produced from foobar music or YouTube videos. Could it be firmware problem? Or I missing out something? Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## joespride

easy way to cheeck if it is software / firmware related is to try and hook up using Spdif.......................That said I would bet it is Software / Firmware related, I got fed up with the substandard software / firmware and bought a usb / spdif converter which solved the issue...............However it truely sucks to have a component that is supplied with usb that is frankly the worst implamintation I have seen on any product to date
  
 The sound of the DAC is good, and build quality seems good as well.....................They just need help with the software, and support


----------



## genclaymore

They might do a better job if they switch on over to xmos or Cmedia 6631A usb chip, they could be a way to actually do it while keeping the same firmware pin layouts.


----------



## PurpleAngel

kennyk64 said:


> I just received my NFB-11 (2014) which shipped on 26th May. I hook it up to my PC via USB and there is a problem that is the sound suddenly disappear half way watching YouTube videos. I have the same problem when playing games with no sound out of a sudden. When using foobar, it started to play properly and freezes half way, but when you press play again, it will play from the beginning of the song. I also notice one thing that is there will be an annoying thock sound just before any sound is produced from foobar music or YouTube videos. Could it be firmware problem? Or I missing out something? Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


 
  
 If Foobar2000 stops playing an audio files, I would assume it's more of a Foobar2000/windows issue and not the NFB-11.
  
 I bought my NFB-15.32 back in early Nov. and tried the firmware upgrade not long after, but I only got the USB working a few days ago.


----------



## kennyk64

joespride said:


> easy way to cheeck if it is software / firmware related is to try and hook up using Spdif.......................That said I would bet it is Software / Firmware related, I got fed up with the substandard software / firmware and bought a usb / spdif converter which solved the issue...............However it truely sucks to have a component that is supplied with usb that is frankly the worst implamintation I have seen on any product to date
> 
> The sound of the DAC is good, and build quality seems good as well.....................They just need help with the software, and support


 
  
 I will try with spdif later on. I have emailed them, and regarding the YouTube video they can't answer because they can't access YouTube in China.I really do agree they really need to improve with their software.
  
  


purpleangel said:


> If Foobar2000 stops playing an audio files, I would assume it's more of a Foobar2000/windows issue and not the NFB-11.
> 
> I bought my NFB-15.32 back in early Nov. and tried the firmware upgrade not long after, but I only got the USB working a few days ago.


 
  
 I've never had any problems before with foobar before. I switch back to my older DAC and there is no prob. Even playing at default settings gives the same result. It happens to browser video, all players and also games, so I suspect its software error. Or it could be my playback device settings?


----------



## PurpleAngel

kennyk64 said:


> I will try with spdif later on. I have emailed them, and regarding the YouTube video they can't answer because they can't access YouTube in China.I really do agree they really need to improve with their software.
> I've never had any problems before with foobar before. I switch back to my older DAC and there is no prob. Even playing at default settings gives the same result. It happens to browser video, all players and also games, so I suspect its software error. Or it could be my playback device settings?


 
  
 The software Audio-GD provides for the USB would have been written by VIA, so Audio-GD can't themselves really do any changes.
 But try the S/PDIF (optical or coaxial) connection, see what happens.


----------



## genclaymore

Audio-GD would have to get VIA to make changes. I tried to get VIA to fix something and they ignored me my email which was getting Full blu ray audio working fully instead inf one movie player. Like it was prior was prior. Which what I liked originally for  the NFB15.32 I had.


----------



## kennyk64

purpleangel said:


> The software Audio-GD provides for the USB would have been written by VIA, so Audio-GD can't themselves really do any changes.
> But try the S/PDIF (optical or coaxial) connection, see what happen


 
  
 S/PDIF connection works fine but I will try to use it for longer hours and see what happens. Too bad their software is written by third party.


----------



## PurpleAngel

kennyk64 said:


> S/PDIF connection works fine but I will try to use it for longer hours and see what happens. Too bad their software is written by third party.


 
  
 Next time you try to connect the Audio-GD using USB, try disabling the motherboard's on-board audio, in the BIOS.
 Maybe there is a conflict between on-board audio and the VIA drivers?


----------



## joespride

kennyk64 said:


> S/PDIF connection works fine but I will try to use it for longer hours and see what happens. Too bad their software is written by third party.


 
 The software has had issues for years now (witnessed by the fact that there are several posts complaining of the problems over a large period of time)
  
 Apparently Kingwa has no desire to address the long known problems, He did not write the software but he chose to use VIA, and has done nothing except offer patches as the need arises..............It may have cost some more $$$$$$ But as the builder he certainly has the option to contract other software developers who could obviously solve the problems (think Cmedia for one)
  
 It really sucks to buy a piece of gear that now has a basically useless function, as a bonus to using Spdif it actually supports a better bit rate / resolution according to the site


----------



## kennyk64

purpleangel said:


> Next time you try to connect the Audio-GD using USB, try disabling the motherboard's on-board audio, in the BIOS.
> Maybe there is a conflict between on-board audio and the VIA drivers?


 
  
 And I still have the sound card connected too, which the SPDIF is from sound card to NFB-11. Maybe I should also try to disable the sound card too.


----------



## joespride

kennyk64 said:


> And I still have the sound card connected too, which the SPDIF is from sound card to NFB-11. Maybe I should also try to disable the sound card too.


 
 I tried this and the software still failed to load properly, I found the issue was the implimintation of the software with the usb on the amp/dac,  Save the headache and use Spdif it offers better resolution and bit rate anyway (according to the site)


----------



## kennyk64

joespride said:


> The software has had issues for years now (witnessed by the fact that there are several posts complaining of the problems over a large period of time)
> 
> Apparently Kingwa has no desire to address the long known problems, He did not write the software but he chose to use VIA, and has done nothing except offer patches as the need arises..............It may have cost some more $$$$$$ But as the builder he certainly has the option to contract other software developers who could obviously solve the problems (think Cmedia for one)
> 
> It really sucks to buy a piece of gear that now has a basically useless function, as a bonus to using Spdif it actually supports a better bit rate / resolution according to the site


 
  
 True. I emailed Kingwa regarding the issues and he suggested that I asked here to see if somebody else is having the same issue.


----------



## joespride

kennyk64 said:


> True. I emailed Kingwa regarding the issues and he suggested that I asked here to see if somebody else is having the same issue.


 
 His response to my emails was:  first he stated my model did not need software it was plug and play, when I corrected him he stated he misread the serial number I quoted,  and he blamed my cable
  
 I literally tried every version of the software and the best I did was get it playing one evening with a lot of skips and clicks, next morning It would not work, then everytime I hooked it up via usb, it would attempt to hookup several times then my pc would freeze
  
 It just is not worth the hassel................I had read the posts complaining about the software and I falsely assumed it was an operator error and so agreed to buy one only because I wanted to compare it to my bifrost hoping the saber would offer better detail
  
 at this point I would happily get rid of the thing but I can not in good conscience sell it without being brutally honest about the software, which of course sends people running


----------



## PurpleAngel

kennyk64 said:


> And I still have the sound card connected too, which the SPDIF is from sound card to NFB-11. Maybe I should also try to disable the sound card too.


 
  
 If you have an add-on sound card, maybe remove that too, when trying the Audio-GD.
 Is the on-board audio enabled, with the add-on sound card installed?


----------



## Murder Mike

No problems here on Windows 7. Everything has worked exactly as expected since day 1. I wish I knew how to help you guys out that are having trouble. Motherboard sound is disabled?


----------



## kennyk64

Onboard sound is disabled. Same problem. Does your NFB-11 always makes a 'click' sound first right before you play any music or video?


----------



## Murder Mike

No, no sounds like that. I was using ASIO4All through Winamp IIRC. I'm not home right now so I can't check to be certain. I've mostly been streaming through Spotify recently when I wanted some tunes.


----------



## conquerator2

Wrong thread, sorry!


----------



## jerg

Uh-oh, my 11.32's internal transformer just decided to overheat today, enough to liquify all the adhesives inside (now my room smells like burnt rubber) and just stop functioning. I opened the thing up and am trying to cool down the transformer right now with some bags of ice, hopefully it didn't completely brick the unit.
  
 Edit: after the cooling down, it worked okay for about 10 mins before overheating again and cutting out and dying. I think the toroidal transformer is borked. Dang, guess I gotta send it back for repair/replacement.


----------



## conquerator2

jerg said:


> Uh-oh, my 11.32's internal transformer just decided to overheat today, enough to liquify all the adhesives inside (now my room smells like burnt rubber) and just stop functioning. I opened the thing up and am trying to cool down the transformer right now with some bags of ice, hopefully it didn't completely brick the unit.
> 
> Edit: after the cooling down, it worked okay for about 10 mins before overheating again and cutting out and dying. I think the toroidal transformer is borked. Dang, guess I gotta send it back for repair/replacement.




That sucks man ;/
Hopefully you get it sorted out soon.
Also, hope a similar thing won't happen to my C2...


----------



## NatureValley

Has anyone tried using a USB 2.0 Hub? I read that somewhere in this thread that it solved numerous playback problems for someone, as supposedly there are problems with some DACs and USB 3.0 ports, although Kingwa mentions not to use a USB hub when connecting the nfb11 to your computer. I cant really test a USB 2.0 port because my laptop doesn't have any...
  
 I really do wish that Kingwa hired someone who could code the drivers that he can actually keep in constant contact with, possibly add him/her to the team; when the DAC does work, it sounds beautiful (definitely an improvement over the Fiio E17 with hfreq and lfreq extension, detail retrieval, and a more even imaging where small details aren't muted or veiled and put in the background), but this occurs too rarely. The main problem i'm experiencing is switching between youtube, spotify, and foobar, and that when no signal is sent to the nfb11 for a few minutes, it won't accept signal anymore until I manually reset it as the default playback device through windows. Oh, and the popping sound right before playback is a bit annoying and worrying as well.


----------



## genclaymore

Doesn't work with the Audio-gd unit's they are not even seen by the computer when you use them thru hubs, I tried and it was no go atleast for me with the 15.32. I wanted to use a usb 2.0 hub as I have flaky usb ports. But nope, unless it was just the hub that i had that didn't work with it.


----------



## Zage

I just got yesterday my NFB11, after getting the drivers installed it seems to work properly (windows 7, USB 2). The dac seems to make the click sound when it starts to play first time, and few times after switching the media player i had to flip the default playback device to get it working again. I hope this won't happen to often... 
  
 As for the sound, its clearly a huge improvement over my Fiio E17 and LD I+ combo. With my HE-400 i get nice punchy bass and better detail.


----------



## kennyk64

Does anyone has any idea where can I find a guide for NFB-11 DSD playback setup? Also another question is I can't seems to find DirectKS ASIO in my foobar output list.


----------



## lewis91

I have been looking at either the NFB 11, and Compass 2 to power my HE400's but been holding out waiting to see how HE400i/560 release pans out and for more impressions (it looks like its going to be a nightmare getting them in the UK). I currently use a NAD D 3020 to power my he400's and it doesn't really have enough power.
  
 I'm currently leaning towards NFB 11 but was just wanting some advice on if the NFB 11 would be sufficient for possible HE560 upgrade in the future or if the compass 2 is worth the extra £130 or so (I think I would stick with the ES9018, and not sure if I would use the analogue line in)


----------



## conquerator2

lewis91 said:


> I have been looking at either the NFB 11, and Compass 2 to power my HE400's but been holding out waiting to see how HE400i/560 release pans out and for more impressions (it looks like its going to be a nightmare getting them in the UK). I currently use a NAD D 3020 to power my he400's and it doesn't really have enough power.
> 
> I'm currently leaning towards NFB 11 but was just wanting some advice on if the NFB 11 would be sufficient for possible HE560 upgrade in the future or if the compass 2 is worth the extra £130 or so (I think I would stick with the ES9018, and not sure if I would use the analogue line in)


 
 Both will drive the HE-560 well. Compass2 will sound more refined. If you don't need line in, then the NFB11 I guess...
 Only heard the Compass2, not the NFB11 though! C2 is stellar, that's a given.


----------



## lewis91

thanks for the reply conquerator, I think ill probably save some money and go for the NFB-11 just need to wait till the 18th for stock


----------



## DonBozo

Hi Francisk & All
  
 Just received my NFB 11 yesterday ... that was a long run because the unit was out of stock and production was delayed because of the release of the 2014 model.
 Just out of the box I tried first plugged to my computer ... after having installed the driver worked fine.
 Then I tried with my iPad ... and  no sound in my headphones.
  
 The unit was well detected by iOS which shown Via USB device .... but no sound.
 Reading here and there on AUDIO GD site I've mentionned they do not powered the USB with +5v to avoid noise
  
 So today I tried with a powered USB HUB ... and  now it works.
 iOS detect the NFB as a generic USB device ... but it works
  
 I don't know the difference with your case as I remember you did plug it straight from your iPhone and it worked.
  
 Maybe a change they did with model 2014 or on the apple side  ?... I'm using a lightning connector while you used an iPhone 4
  
 To provide feedback and in case this may help others looking for paying from an iOS device to NFB 11 (2014)


----------



## Francisk

I was using a genuine (non third party) Apple CCK (camera connection kit). My past experiences with third party CCK has failed or at best very unstable. Hope this helps.


----------



## DonBozo

Thanks for your reply - my CCK is genuine as well 
  
 Sounds this is linked to the +5v - the iPad doesn't supply the power on the CCK while the computer do.
 Going thru a powered USB HUB add the +5v and this seems to make the NFB 11 happy
  
 Will ask Kingwa from Audio GD ...
  
 ... a bit cumbersome to use a HUB + power supply + 2 cables .... but at least it works


----------



## Francisk

I'm glad the power hub works for you. The reason mine worked without power hub is because I was using the non lightning version which is connected to my iPhone 4S. I guess the lightning version don't play too well with the NFB11.


----------



## Douglaster

Just ordered mine.
  
 I´ll use it in my PC with a Beyer 990 600ohms.
  
 Hope it sounds better than my Pioneer receiver.


----------



## genclaymore

Did you get it with the TCXO upgrade which cost a bit more, if not it can be installed later on your self. When I had the 15.32 and for me it made it more smooth and transparent, but for the 11.32 it should do the same if not slightly different. I did that but it is for the USB input, if your gonna use optical or coaxial  then there no point for the TCXO upgrade. Also it might come with the latest firmware installed, if so then use the newest drivers for the USB input.


----------



## Douglaster

genclaymore said:


> Did you get it with the TCXO upgrade which cost a bit more, if not it can be installed later on your self. When I had the 15.32 and for me it made it more smooth and transparent, but for the 11.32 it should do the same if not slightly different. I did that but it is for the USB input, if your gonna use optical or coaxial  then there no point for the TCXO upgrade. Also it might come with the latest firmware installed, if so then use the newest drivers for the USB input.


 
 No, normal TXCO ones.
  
 It is the newest latest version of it. And ill use only USB.
  
 When it arrives ill do a review for sure ( i didnt find anyone with my case (from receiver to NFB-11).


----------



## lewis91

my NFB-11 arrived today! First impressions are excellent but I wont comment on sound until I have had enough time to listen and also compare it properly with my NAD.
  
 Did anybody manage to resolve the "click/pop" mentioned earlier in this thread? (from the amp itself not headphones) happens whenever I start/stop audio,
 I can live with it if not it isn't that big of an issue.
  
 Also had a few issues with itunes and playback using 32bit/384kHz: this was solved by changing the output to Windows Audio Session instead of Direct Sound. It must have defaulted back to that after a reinstall
  
 Edit: really not having fun with drivers or something, when pausing then un pausing after an amount of time (say 30 seconds) there is no sound on un pausing?!? even more confusing windows is saying itunes making sound still on unpause. I need to restart itunes to get any sound through my headphones
  
 So the problem occurs a short delay after pausing itunes or youtube then when trying to play audio nothing comes through the headphones. Nothing will play untill everything playing audio has been exited and restarted. Any ideas??


----------



## Douglaster

I bet its something with USB Power saving mode.
  
 Try to disable the Eco green mode from the ports !


----------



## lewis91

douglaster said:


> I bet its something with USB Power saving mode.
> 
> Try to disable the Eco green mode from the ports !


 

 Tried disabling USB selective suspend setting in power options. also device management>USB Root Hub > unchecked allow the computer to turn off this device to save power.
 Same problem


----------



## kennyk64

lewis91 said:


> my NFB-11 arrived today! First impressions are excellent but I wont comment on sound until I have had enough time to listen and also compare it properly with my NAD.
> 
> Did anybody manage to resolve the "click/pop" mentioned earlier in this thread? (from the amp itself not headphones) happens whenever I start/stop audio,
> I can live with it if not it isn't that big of an issue.
> ...


 
  
  You are not the only one Lewis. I get the same problem as well but with foobar instead of itunes. No response from kingwa either.


----------



## lewis91

Quote:


daemonsire said:


> I have a issue/question related to video.  Kingwa is unsure of it as he hasn't tested video much and wants me to get some input from you guys.
> 
> The unit I have is a new NFB-3(2014), but since they use the same USB32 chip, it should be the same situation I hope.
> 
> ...


  
 After some digging I have found this, it pretty much describes the issue exactly except its the same for audio for me aswell. The muting relay seems to be the problem


----------



## Kingwa

Finally I download a video in my computer and do the test and it is .
 We had report to VIA company to correct the driver.
  
 In our side, we have update the hardware , now had avoid the problems. In non DSD files playback , the mute relay had stop working.


----------



## NatureValley

So what does this mean for people who already bought it before this fix? Do we have to live with a broken mute relay, or will a new software/driver update fix this?


----------



## conquerator2

naturevalley said:


> So what does this mean for people who already bought it before this fix? Do we have to live with a broken mute relay, or will a new software/driver update fix this?




You can also disconnect the muting relay.


----------



## NatureValley

Won't that void the warranty, opening up the chassis?


----------



## conquerator2

naturevalley said:


> Won't that void the warranty, opening up the chassis?




Pretty sure it won't.


----------



## lewis91

conquerator2 said:


> You can also disconnect the muting relay.


 

 Isn't the point of the muting relay to protect your headphones/speakers on powering on/off the amplifier?
  
 If the muting relay was disconnected isn't it unsafe to keep them always connected to the amp on power on/off ?
  
 On a different topic, I noticed that you now have the option to upgrade the transformer from 20W to 35W on NFB-11
 I don't understand what difference this would make however
  
 *edit to avoid misinformation


----------



## conquerator2

lewis91 said:


> Isn't the point of the muting relay to protect your headphones/speakers on powering on/off the amplifier?
> 
> If the muting relay was disconnected isn't it unsafe to keep them always connected to the amp on power on/off ?
> 
> On a different topic, I noticed that you now have the option to upgrade the transformer from 20W to 35W on NFB-11/Compass 2 etc. I don't understand what difference this would make however




Compass2 has a 45W one from the beginning.
I think for the lower models it's a worthwhile upgrade. If it doesn't improve anything, it'll at least give the amplifier more headroom and less stress.

I believe the muting relay is only for DSD files, it might be a different one that does the power on/off and most likely it is.


----------



## i019791

Edit: covered by previous post


----------



## lewis91

conquerator2 said:


> Compass2 has a 45W one from the beginning.
> I think for the lower models it's a worthwhile upgrade. If it doesn't improve anything, it'll at least give the amplifier more headroom and less stress.
> 
> I believe the muting relay is only for DSD files, it might be a different one that does the power on/off and most likely it is.


 

 ah sorry I think I got the compass 2 mixed up with the NFB 15, typo. Wish I had this option when I purchased as I probably would have gotten it
  
  
 This would make sense from my experiences as with coaxial I think I get a click when turning on/off but no such click when playing/pausing songs.
  
 At the moment I'm using coaxial which has bypassed the USB issue, I'll wait to see the outcome of the drivers before fiddling disconnecting things


----------



## kingofzero

This thing gets really hot, anyone had overheating issues with it?

I have it on for roughly six hours every day.


----------



## lewis91

kingofzero said:


> This thing gets really hot, anyone had overheating issues with it?
> 
> I have it on for roughly six hours every day.


 
 I have had mine on for over 12 hours with no problems before, as far as I'm aware designed to run hot and the casing acts as a heat sink to dissipate the heat.
  
 My NAD amp also gets hot so I never really saw this as an issue, I wouldn't worry too much about it just ensure that it has decent airflow and don't cover up the vents on the top


----------



## kingofzero

lewis91 said:


> I have had mine on for over 12 hours with no problems before, as far as I'm aware designed to run hot and the casing acts as a heat sink to dissipate the heat.
> 
> My NAD amp also gets hot so I never really saw this as an issue, I wouldn't worry too much about it just ensure that it has decent airflow and don't cover up the vents on the top



There are no vents on top, I have the 11.32, version 2? maybe I should drill some holes.


----------



## lewis91

kingofzero said:


> There are no vents on top, I have the 11.32, version 2? maybe I should drill some holes.


 

 Here s the new version with the vent holes
 you could potentially drill some yourself, however if you have had no overheating issues I don't see any reason to start drilling


----------



## Murder Mike

kingofzero said:


> There are no vents on top, I have the 11.32, version 2? maybe I should drill some holes.


 
  
 I wouldn't worry about it. I've had my 11.32 on for over 8 hours, multiple days in a row and it never had any problems.


----------



## Uroboros

Speaking of this..I got to wondering what would happen if one was able to raise the lid a little higher to allow air-flow into the case without actually drilling vent holes. Maybe some rubber washers between the lid and the case and longer screws could be used to lift the lid just enough to create a gap.


----------



## willmax

Hi everyone,
I was looking to buy a NFB 11 to pair with my LCD2 but recently I had someone offer me their NFB5.
Is there much difference in the NFB5 compared to NFB11? I know the DAC chips are different, but I can't seem to find a lot of opinions with regards the NFB5, it is clearly no where near as popular as the NFB11. 
Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Francisk

willmax said:


> Hi everyone,
> I was looking to buy a NFB 11 to pair with my LCD2 but recently I had someone offer me their NFB5.
> Is there much difference in the NFB5 compared to NFB11? I know the DAC chips are different, but I can't seem to find a lot of opinions with regards the NFB5, it is clearly no where near as popular as the NFB11.
> Any opinions would be appreciated.




If it's good then you can be sure it'll be popular on HeadFi


----------



## HeatFan12

willmax said:


> Hi everyone,
> I was looking to buy a NFB 11 to pair with my LCD2 but recently I had someone offer me their NFB5.
> Is there much difference in the NFB5 compared to NFB11? I know the DAC chips are different, but I can't seem to find a lot of opinions with regards the NFB5, it is clearly no where near as popular as the NFB11.
> Any opinions would be appreciated.


 
  
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/562997/audio-gd-nfb-5-9-switchable-filters
  
 It was discontinued a while back but lots of happy customers.


----------



## willmax

francisk said:


> If it's good then you can be sure it'll be popular on HeadFi


 

  


heatfan12 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/562997/audio-gd-nfb-5-9-switchable-filters
> 
> 
> It was discontinued a while back but lots of happy customers.


 
  
 Thank you both of your input, although there seems to be quite a number of happy customer the product life was very short which might be an indication that it was not a commercial success for Audio GD and hence explaining why being discontinued so quickly. There are probably other similar alternatives that are current and may seem to be more popular in the forum I'd imagine. I might just go for the NFB11 and be done with, you'll never know.


----------



## Boogirl

Hi. I was wondering if anyone on this forum has experience using the the Audio-GD NFB-11/15 with AKG Q701s. I am new to this game and am looking for a good headphone amp to pair with my AKGs Q701s. I will mainly be listening to Classical music off my Macbook so initially was looking at the Modi/Vali stack but I am more drawn to the Audio-GD because of its better input options. 
  
I have also read that it is a superior piece of tech musically. Is the Audio GD NFB 11/15 actually better than the Vali/Modi SQ wise, or are we actually just talking about musical taste?
  
If you do recommend, then would 11 or the 15 be a better match for the Q701s. I have seen some comparisons, but they always seem to be with Modi/Magni stack. Would appreciate hearing from someone who has compared the Audio GD NFB with Vali/Modi, especially to drive the Q701, but any general advice would be appreciated


----------



## Murder Mike

boogirl said:


> Hi. I was wondering if anyone on this forum has experience using the the Audio-GD NFB-11/15 with AKG Q701s. I am new to this game and am looking for a good headphone amp to pair with my AKGs Q701s. I will mainly be listening to Classical music off my Macbook so initially was looking at the Modi/Vali stack but I am more drawn to the Audio-GD because of its better input options.
> 
> I have also read that it is a superior piece of tech musically. Is the Audio GD NFB 11/15 actually better than the Vali/Modi SQ wise, or are we actually just talking about musical taste?
> 
> If you do recommend, then would 11 or the 15 be a better match for the Q701s. I have seen some comparisons, but they always seem to be with Modi/Magni stack. Would appreciate hearing from someone who has compared the Audio GD NFB with Vali/Modi, especially to drive the Q701, but any general advice would be appreciated


 
  
 PM Stillhart. You can usually find him over in the Mad Lust Envy gaming headphone thread.


----------



## swannie007

boogirl said:


> Hi. I was wondering if anyone on this forum has experience using the the Audio-GD NFB-11/15 with AKG Q701s. I am new to this game and am looking for a good headphone amp to pair with my AKGs Q701s. I will mainly be listening to Classical music off my Macbook so initially was looking at the Modi/Vali stack but I am more drawn to the Audio-GD because of its better input options.
> 
> I have also read that it is a superior piece of tech musically. Is the Audio GD NFB 11/15 actually better than the Vali/Modi SQ wise, or are we actually just talking about musical taste?
> 
> If you do recommend, then would 11 or the 15 be a better match for the Q701s. I have seen some comparisons, but they always seem to be with Modi/Magni stack. Would appreciate hearing from someone who has compared the Audio GD NFB with Vali/Modi, especially to drive the Q701, but any general advice would be appreciated


 
 Hello Boogirl,
 As for some general feedback on the Vali/Modi combo with the Q701's , I will try to shed a little light on the subject, from my perspective.
 Please understand that this is purely from my personal perspective so YMMV.
 As you know, the Q701's are a very bright/revealing headphone and very sensitive to source and recording quality. When paired with the Vali/Modi combo, they are VERY revealing so your source had better be good, but if it is, it is a very satisfying listen and reveals great detail about the music that you are listening to. I find the combo particularly pleasing with female vocals, particularly gruff/smokey vocals like Janiva Magniss, Long Tall Deb, Joanna Shaw Taylor, Karen Lovely, et al. It seems to peel away a layer in the music that is not easily revealed with other headphone/amp/dac combos. _In fact, I am listening to Meg Hutchinson (Come Up Full-I'd Like To Know) and it is quite sublime._ I find the Vali/Modi combo to be quite laid back and dark with most headphones(particularly the HD650's) but very nice with the Q701's. There are better combos for the Q701's but they are quite a bit more expensive than the Vali/Modi combo but I find the Vali/Modi combo punches well above it's price point and the Q701's are a nice partner to this combo and you could do a lot worse, in my opinion. 
 Sorry I couldn't shed any light on the Audio-Gd combo as I don't have it in my listening arsenal but intend to add some Audio-Gd gear in the future.
 I hope this has been helpful to you. Cheers.


----------



## Boogirl

swannie007 said:


> Hello Boogirl,
> As for some general feedback on the Vali/Modi combo with the Q701's , I will try to shed a little light on the subject, from my perspective.
> Please understand that this is purely from my personal perspective so YMMV.
> As you know, the Q701's are a very bright/revealing headphone and very sensitive to source and recording quality. When paired with the Vali/Modi combo, they are VERY revealing so your source had better be good, but if it is, it is a very satisfying listen and reveals great detail about the music that you are listening to. I find the combo particularly pleasing with female vocals, particularly gruff/smokey vocals like Janiva Magniss, Long Tall Deb, Joanna Shaw Taylor, Karen Lovely, et al. It seems to peel away a layer in the music that is not easily revealed with other headphone/amp/dac combos. _In fact, I am listening to Meg Hutchinson (Come Up Full-I'd Like To Know) and it is quite sublime._ I find the Vali/Modi combo to be quite laid back and dark with most headphones(particularly the HD650's) but very nice with the Q701's. There are better combos for the Q701's but they are quite a bit more expensive than the Vali/Modi combo but I find the Vali/Modi combo punches well above it's price point and the Q701's are a nice partner to this combo and you could do a lot worse, in my opinion.
> ...


 
 Thanks for this. I almost went for the Vali/Modi stack based on the good reports it has paired with the Q701s, but when I sent an email asking a question they were nonchalant (at best) about answering it and didn't even answer it properly. In the end I went with the Audio NFB 15 based on the advice of other head-fier and also a really good customer service experience with Audio GD, who actually did answer my questions. Ironically Audio GD spoke better English than Schiit!


----------



## petezjunior

Any configuration needed in Systems Preferences / Sound for the Macbook Air when sticking the NFB-11 in through USB?


----------



## PurpleAngel

boogirl said:


> Hi. I was wondering if anyone on this forum has experience using the the Audio-GD NFB-11/15 with AKG Q701s. I am new to this game and am looking for a good headphone amp to pair with my AKGs Q701s. I will mainly be listening to Classical music off my Macbook so initially was looking at the Modi/Vali stack but I am more drawn to the Audio-GD because of its better input options.
> 
> I have also read that it is a superior piece of tech musically. Is the Audio GD NFB 11/15 actually better than the Vali/Modi SQ wise, or are we actually just talking about musical taste?
> 
> If you do recommend, then would 11 or the 15 be a better match for the Q701s. I have seen some comparisons, but they always seem to be with Modi/Magni stack. Would appreciate hearing from someone who has compared the Audio GD NFB with Vali/Modi, especially to drive the Q701, but any general advice would be appreciated


 
  
 I see it as the NFB-11/15 offering features that the Modi/Vali does not.
 The NFB has three digital inputs, the Modi only one.
 The NFB-11/15 comes with a separate line-output (RCA) for speakers.
 The NFB-11/15 can have it's firmware update, I believe the Modi can not.
  
 Better specs
 The NFB-11/15 amplifier offers more power then the Vali.
 The S/N on the NFB DACs are higher then the Modi's
  
 I've used my NFB-15.32 with lots of difference headphones (like 6 or 7, 32-Ohm to 600-Ohm) and it seem fine driving them all.


----------



## Boogirl

purpleangel said:


> I see it as the NFB-11/15 offering features that the Modi/Vali does not.
> The NFB has three digital inputs, the Modi only one.
> The NFB-11/15 comes with a separate line-output (RCA) for speakers.
> The NFB-11/15 can have it's firmware update, I believe the Modi can not.
> ...


 
 Thats a big part of why I went with Audio GD in the end. Received it today. All I need now is to purchase an optical lead. Any recommendation on a suitable optical lead?


----------



## Murder Mike

boogirl said:


> Thats a big part of why I went with Audio GD in the end. Received it today. All I need now is to purchase an optical lead. Any recommendation on a suitable optical lead?


 
  
 I just use one of these. No need to get that fancy, it's a digital signal.


----------



## PurpleAngel

boogirl said:


> Thats a big part of why I went with Audio GD in the end. Received it today. All I need now is to purchase an optical lead. Any recommendation on a suitable optical lead?


 
  
 I'm assuming your Macbook comes with the 3.5mm mini-toslink optical jack?
 So this cable should connect the Macbook to the Audio-GD
  
 3ft Optical Toslink to Mini Toslink M/M 5.0mm OD Molded Cable, $2.13+shipping.
 Cable also comes in 6ft, 12ft, 25ft, but I'm guessing a 3ft (or 6ft) would be long enough.
 http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10229&cs_id=1022902&p_id=1556&seq=1&format=2
  
 Not sure if the Audio-GD comes with the USB cable?
 For connecting the Macbook to the Audio-GD's 32-bit/384K USB input, $1.25+shipping.
 6ft USB 2.0 A Male to B Male 28/24AWG Cable - (Gold Plated) - WHITE (also comes in black).
 http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=103&cp_id=10303&cs_id=1030301&p_id=8616&seq=1&format=2
  
 If you want to get a pair of self-powered 5" studio monitors ($170) for use with the Macbook/Audio-GD
 I bought them about 6 months ago myself.
 http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=115&cp_id=11504&cs_id=1150401&p_id=605500&seq=1&format=2


----------



## tohm

I have an NFB-11 (2014) on order to pair with my HE-500 headphones.  I'm hoping it will be an improvement over the O2/ODAC I'm using currently.  I've read that the HE-500 really needs > 1W of power to do it justice and in that regard the O2 is underpowered.  Not quite sure what to believe but will post my findings once it arrives!
  
 Tom


----------



## PurpleAngel

tohm said:


> I have an NFB-11 (2014) on order to pair with my HE-500 headphones.  I'm hoping it will be an improvement over the O2/ODAC I'm using currently.  I've read that the HE-500 really needs > 1W of power to do it justice and in that regard the O2 is underpowered.  Not quite sure what to believe but will post my findings once it arrives!
> 
> Tom


 
  
 The NFB-11 and ODAC both use Sabre DAC chips.
 My O2 could drive my 600-Ohm Beyerdynamic headphones.
 The HE-500 are listed as 38-Ohms, but it might how the power is delivered.
  
 I'm currently using the NFB-15.32 to drive all my headphones 
 And they all sound GOOD.


----------



## Saraguie

Those studio monitors are excellently priced and your recommendation makes them a steal! I'm assuming they are comparing to Audioengine's.


----------



## PurpleAngel

saraguie said:


> Those studio monitors are excellently priced and your recommendation makes them a steal! I'm assuming they are comparing to Audioengine's.


 
  
 The Monoprice 5" studio monitors appear to be rebadged M-Audio BX5s.


----------



## swannie007

boogirl said:


> Thanks for this. I almost went for the Vali/Modi stack based on the good reports it has paired with the Q701s, but when I sent an email asking a question they were nonchalant (at best) about answering it and didn't even answer it properly. In the end I went with the Audio NFB 15 based on the advice of other head-fier and also a really good customer service experience with Audio GD, who actually did answer my questions. Ironically Audio GD spoke better English than Schiit!


 
 Sorry to hear about your negative experience with Schiit. You must have caught them on a really bad day as I have only ever heard glowing reports about their customer service and my own experience with them was top notch and a reason why I will continue to give them more of my business in the future. I have had the good fortune to meet Jason (one of the founders of Schiit) a few months ago while I was on holiday in the USA and I found him to be very approachable and very customer service oriented. Like I said, your experience seems to be an isolated event and not the norm. Sorry this happened to you but I hope you enjoy your Audio Gd gear.


----------



## hellfire8888

I have the same bad exp with schiit... They dont even bother to reply questions properly and always give a two to three words kind of reply.


----------



## swannie007

hellfire8888 said:


> I have the same bad exp with schiit... They dont even bother to reply questions properly and always give a two to three words kind of reply.


 
 See above post.


----------



## hellfire8888

This only happen yesterday and are they really that busy these few days?


----------



## Douglaster

Finally received my NFB11.
  
 Its the latest version, cooling grills on top and everything.
  
 It arrived very well packed (like a tank actually) with an USB cable, power cable and caps for the RCA outputs.
  
 I did as instructed here on the forums by Kingwa and started the unit after the pc complete boot up.
  
 Installation gave me a 1607 error (something with installshield wizard)  so i installed only the drivers per se (without the Via audio panel).
  
 Opened Aimp, select Wasapi 32bit 384kbit and VOILA !!
  
 The sound is so much richer and detailed than my receiver, i could discerne Madonna tapping her neck thru the music.
  
 The mids, highs and lows are all there. Representation is very neutral and detailed.
  
 I could hear someone laughing during the Creedence Ramble Tamble that i never heard before.
  
 So far im really impressed by the 30min run (lunch time haha) i had with it.
  
 This night i will test more.
  
 Overall im much satisfied (so far), Audio GD personnel kept emailing me about the status of the shipping and the unit after i received it.
  
 Thanks guys.


----------



## conquerator2

Glad you like it. I think Audio-GD is an amazing company... Only have had good experience with them so far.


----------



## Boogirl

swannie007 said:


> Sorry to hear about your negative experience with Schiit. You must have caught them on a really bad day as I have only ever heard glowing reports about their customer service and my own experience with them was top notch and a reason why I will continue to give them more of my business in the future. I have had the good fortune to meet Jason (one of the founders of Schiit) a few months ago while I was on holiday in the USA and I found him to be very approachable and very customer service oriented. Like I said, your experience seems to be an isolated event and not the norm. Sorry this happened to you but I hope you enjoy your Audio Gd gear.


 
 Hi Swannie007. Thank you for apologising on behalf of Schiit. Its really nice of you.


----------



## Douglaster

After 3 hours listening to it i have some more impressions:
  
 - The audio *pop* is present when listening sessions (1 minute or more without audio)
 - Sometimes the start of the track is lost (like the device is being restarted), something like1 second of the music is lost when the NFB-11 is idle for more than 1 minute.
 - He really is super neutral
 - Amazing sound quality with 32bit FLACs.
  
 --- Now the questions !
  
 1 - Im using this as my main PC audio source, how can i use windows to control its volume ?
 2 - I cant use a lot of programs with the 384khz option ! (skype, ventrilo and lots of others just make a beeeeeeeep noise)
 3 - Is there a way to fix the audio pop issue ?
 4 - I cant install the Via package =/
  
 Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## PurpleAngel

douglaster said:


> After 3 hours listening to it i have some more impressions:
> 
> - The audio *pop* is present when listening sessions (1 minute or more without audio)
> - Sometimes the start of the track is lost (like the device is being restarted), something like1 second of the music is lost when the NFB-11 is idle for more than 1 minute.
> ...


 
  
 You can have windows control the volume....but.
 It's usually best to max (75%-&100) the volume on the source (Your win PC) and use the external's volume knob.
  
 Your not the only one with issues with the VIA software package, as VIA writes the software, Audio-GD can only sit and wait, like everyone else, for VIA to issue updates and fixes.
  
 You might want to make sure the motherboard's on-board audio is disabled, in the BIOS.
 I would assume normally on-board does not cause issues with USB driver installations, but you never know.


----------



## Douglaster

Strange, i cant control the volume thru the windows =/
  
 Thanks for the help.


----------



## conquerator2

The one second lost thing is normal and so are the associated pops. 
It's the muting relay design.


----------



## lewis91

douglaster said:


> Strange, i cant control the volume thru the windows =/
> 
> Thanks for the help.


 
 this is normal, it works the same way with my NAD D 3020 windows volume has no effect.
  
  
 Also I asked Kingwa if he had any updates from VIA, he said they have made a new driver and he has asked them to do more tests before releasing it.
  
 Shouldn't be too long now!


----------



## Douglaster

lewis91 said:


> this is normal, it works the same way with my NAD D 3020 windows volume has no effect.
> 
> 
> Also I asked Kingwa if he had any updates from VIA, he said they have made a new driver and he has asked them to do more tests before releasing it.
> ...


 
 Great to know !
  
 Yesterday, playing while listening to Aimp, the sound became metallic and static. After checking every thing associated i find out that if i let the device operate in 32bit 192khz mode, this problem disappears.
  
 This is very strange, because it was working normally at 384khz. But when two program start sending sound to the NFB it start to become erratic and metallic.
  
 Also, the skype and conference programs alike problem is with the 384khz and not the 32bit feed. Hope this helps Kingwa and VIA.
  
 About the volume control in windows, the funny thing is while i cant control thru the windows and the keyboard multimedia buttons, i can control the volume thru the Aimp volume bar ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 go figure !?
  
 After 8 straight hours of heavy listening the case was barely (33º c) warm.
  
 Thanks for the help guys !


----------



## lewis91

douglaster said:


> Great to know !
> 
> Yesterday, playing while listening to Aimp, the sound became metallic and static. After checking every thing associated i find out that if i let the device operate in 32bit 192khz mode, this problem disappears.
> 
> ...


 

 Hey, i saw the new firmware is on the audio gd site now (http://www.audio-gd.com/En%20audio-gd.htm) top of the page so i updated. It fixed the itunes play/pause issue i was having yay
  
  
 however, i also have problems with skype audio at 384khz just get a buzz and cant hear any of the audio. again switching to 192khz fixed this.
  
 the plot thickens...


----------



## swannie007

Sounds like a lot of trouble from a piece of gear that should be plug-n-play! If I had these issues with my gear, it would be sent back for a refund. Manufacturers really should make sure their gear works with no problems before they release it for sale. The customer should not have to do their R&D work for them. I want to spend my free time listening and enjoying, not being frustrated and annoyed by a piece of gear that does not work as it should. Just my 2c worth.


----------



## Douglaster

swannie007 said:


> Sounds like a lot of trouble from a piece of gear that should be plug-n-play! If I had these issues with my gear, it would be sent back for a refund. Manufacturers really should make sure their gear works with no problems before they release it for sale. The customer should not have to do their R&D work for them. I want to spend my free time listening and enjoying, not being frustrated and annoyed by a piece of gear that does not work as it should. Just my 2c worth.


 
 Without a doubt.
  
 But i knew i was going for some headaches when i bought this.
  
 The sound quality makes up for it. And the problem is really only at 384khz.


----------



## Douglaster

Another thing i discovered:
  
 - If you use an USB cable expander it WILL make the NFB-11 sound crack and produce lots of static
 - If you use an USB hub (energized) it will work without problems.
  
  
 Hope this help VIA and King Wa.
  
 att,


----------



## swannie007

douglaster said:


> Another thing i discovered:
> 
> - If you use an USB cable expander it WILL make the NFB-11 sound crack and produce lots of static
> - If you use an USB hub (energized) it will work without problems.
> ...


 
 Very interesting. I am sure that this little tip will help many of us here using multiple USB devices with limited USB outputs from our computers. Appreciate the heads up on this one. Cheers.


----------



## Mamurai

Hey guys
  
 I just got a new PC and I'm now having a problem with getting the NFB 11.32 to work. I have installed the same drivers as on the old PC without any problems but no sound comes from the unit. I also have it plugged it into an USB 2.0 port and have tried swtiching USB ports too but still nothing. If I just start up and try to play something I may hear a sound for 1 second before it cuts off and then I can't make it do that again or hear anything.
  
 Hope someone can help with this annoying problem. 
  
 Thanks


----------



## PurpleAngel

mamurai said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I just got a new PC and I'm now having a problem with getting the NFB 11.32 to work. I have installed the same drivers as on the old PC without any problems but no sound comes from the unit. I also have it plugged it into an USB 2.0 port and have tried swtiching USB ports too but still nothing. If I just start up and try to play something I may hear a sound for 1 second before it cuts off and then I can't make it do that again or hear anything.
> 
> ...


 
  
 How old is the NFB-11.32?
 Have you ever update the firmware?


----------



## Mamurai

purpleangel said:


> How old is the NFB-11.32?
> Have you ever update the firmware?


 
 I have indeed updated the firmware to FW2014v9forDAC32bit and I'm using the 2014v3 driver.


----------



## Douglaster

Starting with the basics:
  
 1 - Are you sure the device is showing normally in the device manager ?
 2 - Did you selected it as the default device in the sound reproduction ?
 3 - What is the version of the driver in the device manager ?
 4 - Youre using wasapi, ASIO or directsound ?


----------



## Mamurai

douglaster said:


> Starting with the basics:
> 
> 1 - Are you sure the device is showing normally in the device manager ?
> 2 - Did you selected it as the default device in the sound reproduction ?
> ...


 
 I will post some screenshots for this.
  
 1)
  
  
 2)

  
 3)

  
 4)
 I am using ASIO
  
  
 So I don't understand why it doesn't work


----------



## Uroboros

Are you trying to play sound from Windows via the USB or are you trying to playing music through an application like foobar2000? Do you get any sound if you test the device through the Windows sound panel (what you included a screen shot of)
  
 I'm running Windows8.1 and I was having issues until I updated to the latest(?) firmware. Now this may not solve your problem; but this is how I use it and you might want to try this to see if it works. 
  
 From foobar2000 I send output to the USB. I don't use Asio as the device shows up in the list of output devices. WASAPI (push). Have you tried anything other than ASIO?
  
 Finally as I already have a sound card in my system; I send everything else to is through the sound card's SPDIF port. Since it appears you have other sound devices; have you tried anything like that?


----------



## Mamurai

Thank you so much for your reply. I am away for the weekend but will test it out on Monday.


----------



## cel4145

OK. I think I'm ready to take the plunge into an Audio-GD NFB-11. My path to here has been ODAC (which I like), and then Objective 2, Schiit Asgard 2 and Meier Corda Rock. 

* Objective 2--decent sound. Horrible usability with all the connections on the front with the small interface. Got rid of it.
* The Asgard 2--great pre-amp, great sound, hate that it runs so hot all the time. Wish the gain switch were on the front.
* Meir Corda Rock--like the Asgard 2 sound a bit better. Love the small compact size, but really need a pre-amp for my speakers. Hate using my Niles switching box and then a Fostex volume control. 

So now I'm ready for an all in one unit, and I can easily fund the NFB-11 by selling off the ODAC, Asgard 2, and Meier Corda Rock . A few questions: 

1) My main question is how hot does the NFB-11 run? I'm guessing it can't be as bad as the Asgard 2 which, as full Class A, is running full out all the time when switched on. My home office is warm in the summer, so I really want to get away from an amp that is a heater just when it's turned on doing nothing 

2) Are most people using the standard transformer or the upgrade? 

3) TCXO upgrade seem very helpful for USB? Even Audio-GD describes it as minimal SQ improvement. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PurpleAngel

cel4145 said:


> 1) My main question is how hot does the NFB-11 run? I'm guessing it can't be as bad as the Asgard 2 which, as full Class A, is running full out all the time when switched on. My home office is warm in the summer, so I really want to get away from an amp that is a heater just when it's turned on doing nothing


 
  
 My NFB-15.32 runs warm, but not to the point were I think there might be a heat issue.
 The new NFB-11/15 now seem come with air holes, so at least it should run a little cooler then mine.


----------



## conquerator2

cel4145 said:


> OK. I think I'm ready to take the plunge into an Audio-GD NFB-11. My path to here has been ODAC (which I like), and then Objective 2, Schiit Asgard 2 and Meier Corda Rock.
> 
> * Objective 2--decent sound. Horrible usability with all the connections on the front with the small interface. Got rid of it.
> * The Asgard 2--great pre-amp, great sound, hate that it runs so hot all the time. Wish the gain switch were on the front.
> ...


 
 1] If it is anything like Compass2, which I assume it is, it gets a bit warm but nowhere near hot
 2] I believe the upgrade is free right now!
 3\ it is an important part of the DAC. For the relatively small price, I'd certainly take both TCXO upgrades [and I always did so far]


----------



## cel4145

Thanks, guys!

Sounds like it would be an improvement on the Asgard 2 desktop heater 

Didn't know about the transformer upgrade. That's great. 

I just sent them an email for a price/shipping quote with the TCXO upgrade included.


----------



## Douglaster

cel4145 said:


> 1) My main question is how hot does the NFB-11 run? I'm guessing it can't be as bad as the Asgard 2 which, as full Class A, is running full out all the time when switched on. My home office is warm in the summer, so I really want to get away from an amp that is a heater just when it's turned on doing nothing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 1 - The unit after all day listening to it is warm to the touch (33C accordingly with the laser thermometer). This new unit with the 3 vent opening is really good for ventilation.
  
 2 - Normal transformer here.
  
 3 - Yep, even them said the improvement is marginal. I will someday get it thought.


----------



## Douglaster

Another thing to fix ! To VIA and King wa.
  
  - Youtube videos, on both HTML5 and Flash formats dont work in 384khz ! 
  
 Thanks.


----------



## cel4145

douglaster said:


> 1 - The unit after all day listening to it is warm to the touch (33C accordingly with the laser thermometer). This new unit with the 3 vent opening is really good for ventilation.
> 
> 2 - Normal transformer here.
> 
> 3 - Yep, even them said the improvement is marginal. I will someday get it thought.




Thanks. Warm to the touch is OK and to be expected 

So now I just have to wait for them to give me a quote so I can make my payment and order.


----------



## Kingwa

douglaster said:


> Another thing to fix ! To VIA and King wa.
> 
> - Youtube videos, on both HTML5 and Flash formats dont work in 384khz !
> 
> Thanks.


 
 The over 192K support only by the KS and ASIO.
 You want to check if working with either mode.


----------



## Douglaster

kingwa said:


> The over 192K support only by the KS and ASIO.
> You want to check if working with either mode.


 
 Oh i see.
  
 The good news is that many games work OK with the 384khz.
  
 I played Outlast yesterday and man, it was difficult to not **** myself with the scary sounds, respirations thru doors.
  
 Really scary.


----------



## Mamurai

uroboros said:


> Are you trying to play sound from Windows via the USB or are you trying to playing music through an application like foobar2000? Do you get any sound if you test the device through the Windows sound panel (what you included a screen shot of)
> 
> I'm running Windows8.1 and I was having issues until I updated to the latest(?) firmware. Now this may not solve your problem; but this is how I use it and you might want to try this to see if it works.
> 
> ...


 
 I don't get any sound, no.
  
 I also have a problem that my audio device manager stops responding or is very slow whenever I have the unit plugged in and powered up. 
 Finally I disabled all other audio devices and uninstalled other audio drivers which could be conflicting, but without any results. I am very confused why the same driver and device works fine on another setup using windows 7 ultimate as this PC.


----------



## wmedrz

How do you stop this popping when listening to DSD! AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  
 Edit: I was able to stop the popping noise! For anyone who has popping noise when switching between pcm & dsd modify your pcm/dsd transition to 50-100 milliseconds. No more pop!


----------



## petezjunior

I have some extra money thinking of buying an AMP / DAC to attach to the NFB-11. Any suggestions? Is this even necessary / possible? I want to make an upgrade to the NFB 11 and was wondering if I could... Thanks a lot.


----------



## PurpleAngel

petezjunior said:


> I have some extra money thinking of buying an AMP / DAC to attach to the NFB-11. Any suggestions? Is this even necessary / possible? I want to make an upgrade to the NFB 11 and was wondering if I could... Thanks a lot.


 
 You want to buy a DAC/Amp to attach to a NFB-11??  you can't attach a DAC to the NFB-11, as the NFB-11 only comes with a Digital input.
 But you also want to upgrade to the NFB-11??
 So I'm assuming you looking at buying the NFB-11 and want to option of being able to hook a DAC/Amp to the NFB-11?
 I would think the NFB-11 is just fine by itself.


----------



## i019791

You cannot attach a dac, only an amp.
 Budget ?


----------



## petezjunior

$1000 is my budget


----------



## cel4145

petezjunior said:


> $1000 is my budget




So why not sell your NFB-11 and get a higher model Audio-GD?


----------



## petezjunior

Just curious if I could attach a higher powered amp to the NFB -11. I want to keep the NFB as a  DAC and connect an amp if that's possible.


----------



## wmedrz

Very possible. That's what the fixed rca dac out is for. But with that cash you can go balanced.


----------



## petezjunior

Im looking at tube amps right now actually. Recommendations?


----------



## genclaymore

I would say the Little dot MK 2 if you can find one cheap on ebay like I did, you might get lucky and get a 2.0 version too. I know amazon some times sell the MK I model which is a hybrid tube-amp, which uses a op-amp and tube. I not good at giving good detail, but I found the MK2 to work every well for me, I haven't had any issues with it, but the manual translations so sub par and even funny at times and I have used it with the NFB15.32 I had before I moved on to this bifrost. There a change you may not like the stock tube's that come with the MK2 but there a chance that you might, If luck is on your side you may find some one selling it with better tubes either in the sell section.


----------



## petezjunior

My budget is 500-1000, any more recommendations for a tube amp to pair with the nfb11?


----------



## wmedrz

The only tube amp I've ever tried was a speaker amp that was used half a dozen times and has been sitting in storage for over a year now. However, I have been looking at the Project Ember...
  
 From what I understand tube amps, or just the tubes, are really picky in regards to headphones. But that's the advantage of tube rolling.
  
 The question should be not what amp to pair with your dac, rather what amp to pair with your headphone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 If you check the threads for the primary phones you're using I'm sure there will be plenty of good recommendations. 
  
 Currently I'm overjoyed with the NFB 11 and DSD/DXD output! What a great and solid product from Audio GD. 
  
 Will be looking for more power from that company down the line.


----------



## HeatFan12

petezjunior said:


> My budget is 500-1000, any more recommendations for a tube amp to pair with the nfb11?


 
  
 Don't know if I missed it, but what headphones will you be using?


----------



## petezjunior

he560s


----------



## Douglaster

By the way :
  
 HE500 or HE560 ?
  
 The extra 300$ for the HE560 worth ?
  
 I mean, i can get the HE500 for ~500 used.


----------



## HeatFan12

petezjunior said:


> he560s


 
  
  
 Well, have not listened to the HE-560s (yet).  I have listened to the HE-500s with the 11.32 and I have connected various tube amps to the 11.32 the last couple years.
  
 With that budget and being able to drive various headphones beautifully, I would go with the Mapletree Ear+ HD.
  
 I have connected it to various A-GD gear including the 11.32 and it's a great match.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## petezjunior

much appreciated. any experience with the alo pan am or the the woo audios?


----------



## HeatFan12

petezjunior said:


> much appreciated. any experience with the alo pan am or the the woo audios?


 
  
 No experience with the pan am.  I do own a Woo Audio 2 (WA2)(maxxed) and also had it connected to the 11.32 for a while.  Sounds great!... I did not mention it since it was over your budget.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## petezjunior

Can yu provide insight on your experiences with the WA7D,  wa6-s3 VS the WA2? I don't mind going up to 1200, 1300 or so. Just want a tight, good bass with my HE-560s since I listen to a lot of hiphop and electronic. There are essentialyl three diff. amps that come with the woo audio and I don't know which ones to choose.


----------



## cel4145

Shoot. I missed my DHL NFB-11 delivery today. I didn't think to check DHL tracking because it was just leaving customs clearance on Saturday. 

The irony is that I was here. . . . listening to my new HP150s and posting on Head-Fi (lol).


----------



## JoeDoe

Picked up a 11.32 last week secondhand. This one has the TCXO upgrade. 
  
 Impressive. It barely edges out the O2/ODAC combo I had, but nonetheless the improvement in depth is noticeable. Both were similar in presentation flavor (warm/dark/bright/etc.) but the NFB made the 3D thing happen better than the O2/ODAC. 
  
 Anyone in this thread compared the TCXO to the non- version?


----------



## petezjunior

Anyone use the violectric v200 as an amp for the gd11 as a dac?


----------



## HeatFan12

petezjunior said:


> Can yu provide insight on your experiences with the WA7D,  wa6-s3 VS the WA2? I don't mind going up to 1200, 1300 or so. Just want a tight, good bass with my HE-560s since I listen to a lot of hiphop and electronic. There are essentialyl three diff. amps that come with the woo audio and I don't know which ones to choose.


 
  
 I only have the WA2.  I have not listened to the WA7P, WA-6 or WA6-SE. Sorry.  I do know that the WA2 spanks all my phones nicely.
  
  


cel4145 said:


> Shoot. I missed my DHL NFB-11 delivery today. I didn't think to check DHL tracking because it was just leaving customs clearance on Saturday.
> 
> The irony is that I was here. . . . listening to my new HP150s and posting on Head-Fi (lol).


 
  
 LOL.  Nice cel.  It's worth the wait.
  
  


joedoe said:


> Picked up a 11.32 last week secondhand. This one has the TCXO upgrade.
> 
> Impressive. It barely edges out the O2/ODAC combo I had, but nonetheless the improvement in depth is noticeable. Both were similar in presentation flavor (warm/dark/bright/etc.) but the NFB made the 3D thing happen better than the O2/ODAC.
> 
> Anyone in this thread compared the TCXO to the non- version?


 
  
  
 Hey Joe,
  
 How do the SennGrados sound from the 11.32?
  
 Just saw the tour thread.  Very nice!


----------



## cel4145

After a day of waiting, DHL (arrgh!). Terrible day for a while. 

NFB-11?




Spoiler: click to show









It's now a better day again.


----------



## Douglaster

Nothing like receiving a package to brighten the day


----------



## PurpleAngel

cel4145 said:


> After a day of waiting, DHL (arrgh!). Terrible day for a while.
> 
> NFB-11?
> 
> It's now a better day again.


 
  
 So how is it sounding to your ears?


----------



## cel4145

douglaster said:


> Nothing like receiving a package to brighten the day




Especially when it's new audio equipment!



purpleangel said:


> So how is it sounding to your ears?




I already gave my sound quality impressions:




Spoiler: click to show







And my K612s and HE-400s love the power


----------



## JoeDoe

heatfan12 said:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> How do the SennGrados sound from the 11.32?
> 
> Just saw the tour thread.  Very nice!




Killer my friend, just killer. The SGs for whatever reason, like high gain, and the details and depth from the 11.32 are just great. 

And thanks! It's cool to see us on the front page!


----------



## cel4145

I thought I'd share a few impressions of my new NFB-11 (with TCXO upgrade) as an upgrade to my ODAC and Asgard 2. First off let me say that for the last week and a half, I've been stuck using my Realtek ALC887 sound card with my desktop speaker setup. Yuck!. I had forgotten how bad motherboard audio can be, and I can't wait to kick anyone's ass who says that "motherboard audio is not so bad these days." LOL

So the NFB-11

Pros
* excellent detail and clarity
* tons of volume
* great usability in terms of front face plate switches and input options
* price 

Cons
* would be nice to have RCA input as well

The NFB-11 sounds great, and I'm really loving how it sounds with my Soundmagic HP150s, AKG K612 Pros, and HE-400s. The HP150s are a new headphone for me, and this is the first chance I've had to try them with something better than my DX50. The NFB-11 really makes all of these headphones wonderful to listen to. 

I had already sold my ODAC and Asgard 2 before the Audio-GD got here, so any comparisons are based on unreliable audio memory. I came to the Asgard2 from an Objective 2, and I always thought it had a touch of warmth and smoothness giving it a bit more musicality than the O2. I wouldn't necessarily describe the Asgard 2 as a warm amp, just not as cold as the O2 could be to me. With the NFB-1, there is a clear neutrality that is better than I remember the neutrality of the O2 with the ODAC, without the "edginess" of the the O2's sometimes analytical sound. The NFB-11 is just as musical to me as the Asgard 2/ODAC, but it achieves it through delicate precision over that smoothness and slight bit of warmth. The additional detail resolution give it an overall edge over the Asgard 2. (note: by describing the Asgard 2 as having a bit of warmth, I'm buying into the neutrality reputation of the O2. But perhaps the O2 is a touch cold, and the Asgard 2 is just right  )

In terms of soundstage, the Asgard 2 had an advantage. I think Schiit's design on that amp gives it an above neutral soundstage. It was so apparent when with my speakers the first time I used the Asgard 2. The soundstage in front of me just expanded outward a bit more to the sides. However, I'm not unhappy with the NFB-11. The additional precision of the sound, the extra micro detail, gives it an additional intimacy that is more important to me than a slightly wider soundstage. 

I also do think that the NFB-11's DAC is a better than the O2 because I was able to hook up my Meier Corda Rock, and it seemed to perform with a bit better depth and detail than it had with the ODAC. Similarly, I hooked my Indeed t-amp/Ascend Acoustics CBM-170 SEs up to the preamp out on the NFB-11, and it just sounds a bit better than the ODAC did. I can't wait to try it out later with my HK 3390 amp which I use with my speakers when it's not summer time and so hot. And this also why the variable pre-amp output is important to me. I'm not thrilled with how the HK3390s pre-amp affects the sound, so I run directly to the main amp in on the HK3390, using it only as a power amp (great for this for anyone who can find one cheap). 

In terms of volume, of power, the NFB-11 has it in spades. On the occasions when I turned up my HE-400s very loud with the Asgard 2, I always felt that I was getting to where it's distortion was starting to rise with some of the dynamics. No sense of that at all with the NFB-11. Just sounds the same but louder, as if there's more power to spare. Same with the K612 Pro. Since these are each some of the more difficult to drive headphones in their own way, I'd be very curious to hear what headphones the NFB-11 would have a problem with. 

Finally, I love the usability of the NFB-11. I'm glad that the NFB-11 is not the heater that Asgard 2 was; just slightly warm to the touch. It's also nice having the gain switch on the front, and then of course, definitely convenient for desktop space not to have to hook up a separate DAC, even one as small as the ODAC. I love all the input options. I have been using the USB with my computer (no driver issues), and also the coaxial output with my DX50--that happened to be a bad idea to try that. It sounds so good that now I could see getting another NFB-11 or maybe the NFB-15 for another headphone station in my house for use with the DX50. 

Overall, given the $400 shipped price, I'd recommend the NFB-11 with TCXO upgrades over the ODAC and Asgard 2, which would cost a bit more than the NFB-11. It's just better all around to me. And given how well the NFB-11 performs, seems like more people should be considering spending a little more over the Modi/Magni or Modi/Vali to get the NFB-15. The Audio-GDs are just better price/performance values.


----------



## Douglaster

LOL, some pages before i said that i didnt have the TCXO upgrades.
  
 After contacting King Wa for a quote he simply said that my unit indeed have the upgrades 
  
 This must why this box sounds so good (i cant go back anymore to my Auzentech HTHD)
  
 Thanks Audio GD !


----------



## swannie007

douglaster said:


> LOL, some pages before i said that i didnt have the TCXO upgrades.
> 
> After contacting King Wa for a quote he simply said that my unit indeed have the upgrades
> 
> ...



That's very nice of them! It is not often that one gets a freebie from a manufacturer. Kudos to Audio-GD.


----------



## jojinkho

Hi guys,
  
 want to upgrade from my Fiio E10 to NFB-11. I have Sennheiser hd650 phones. They produce dark and boring sound with Fiio.
  
 Are those bugs you mentioned few pages ago fixed and can I use this unit on Windows 8.1 without problems?


----------



## return78

Just noticed new 2014 driver / firmware released. Done it just in couple minutes and work great!
  
 Audio-gd 11.32 in Win 8.1
 > Download the firmward and driver
   http://www.audio-gd.com/USB32firmware2014.rar
   http://www.audio-gd.com/USB32%20driver%202014.rar
 > Uninstall old V2 driver
 > Update firmware to uisng FW2014v9_1forDAC32bit.bin - dated 16 July 2014
 > Install 2014 driver
 > Restart Windows


----------



## Douglaster

Installed ! 
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Douglaster

Strange, it only shows 24bit and 192khz in the Via Audio Panel !!?


----------



## pearljam50000

Is anyone using the NFB11 with HD800?


----------



## chawya22

return78 said:


> Just noticed new 2014 driver / firmware released. Done it just in couple minutes and work great!
> 
> Audio-gd 11.32 in Win 8.1
> > Download the firmward and driver
> ...


 
 I just received my Audio-gd 11.32. I'm using it with a MacBook Pro. I realize that in order to update the firmware, I need a Windows PC. Does anyone know if there's a way to find out what the installed Audio-gd 11.32 firmware version is, using my Mac? I'd hate to go tracking down a Windows machine and find out it was all for naught, since my 11.32 may already be up to date. If there is a thread already covering this, that someone can direct me to, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## conquerator2

chawya22 said:


> I just received my Audio-gd 11.32. I'm using it with a MacBook Pro. I realize that in order to update the firmware, I need a Windows PC. Does anyone know if there's a way to find out what the installed Audio-gd 11.32 firmware version is, using my Mac? I'd hate to go tracking down a Windows machine and find out it was all for naught, since my 11.32 was already up to date. If there is a thread already covering this, that someone can direct me to, I'd appreciate it.


 
 I you ordered it after May 26th, it should have the latest firmware installed.


----------



## chawya22

conquerator2 said:


> I you ordered it after May 26th, it should have the latest firmware installed.


 
 Thank you, I guess I have a reprieve until the next one!


----------



## sang

Been using the newest model (post may 26th)
 Great neutral+transparent sound, but the USB driver is buggy as hell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 Recommend using Coax/optical if you're interested


----------



## genclaymore

Maybe they should scrap VIA usb32 all together and give C-Media or even Xmos a shot. At least it should be possible for them to make a firmware swap with a different usb chip.


----------



## chawya22

sang said:


> Been using the newest model (post may 26th)
> Great neutral+transparent sound, but the USB driver is buggy as hell
> 
> 
> ...


 
 What are the symptoms of a buggy USB driver?


----------



## sang

Using USB input for NFB-11 was a headache from the start. Biggest issue's the hiccups and stuttering in the sound fairly frequently. I think the fastest fix is just switching sample and bit ratio to something else and putting it back to 24bit/192
  
 Also the whole unit stops working after 1-2day of use lol, have to disable/enable in control unit + reboot the power switch.


----------



## chawya22

sang said:


> Using USB input for NFB-11 was a headache from the start. Biggest issue's the hiccups and stuttering in the sound fairly frequently. I think the fastest fix is just switching sample and bit ratio to something else and putting it back to 24bit/192
> 
> Also the whole unit stops working after 1-2day of use lol, have to disable/enable in control unit + reboot the power switch.


 
 I guess I'll count my blessings. I've been using mine for a few days now and have nothing but praise for the SQ and function.


----------



## sang

chawya22 said:


> I guess I'll count my blessings. I've been using mine for few days now and have nothing but praise for the SQ and function.



 


Oh sound is definitely amazing. I've been using them with HE-560 for the entire weekend and I wouldn't have taken them off at a gunpoint 
Made my portable setup(shure 535se) sound worse than ipod earphones lol


----------



## FangJoker

sang said:


> Using USB input for NFB-11 was a headache from the start. Biggest issue's the hiccups and stuttering in the sound fairly frequently. I think the fastest fix is just switching sample and bit ratio to something else and putting it back to 24bit/192
> 
> Also the whole unit stops working after 1-2day of use lol, have to disable/enable in control unit + reboot the power switch.


 
  
  
 Awww man.  This product was at the top of my list, but I will be using it via usb and I don't want to run into any issues so I might have to re-evaluate my list again.


----------



## swannie007

vegasf1 said:


> Awww man.  This product was at the top of my list, but I will be using it via usb and I don't want to run into any issues so I might have to re-evaluate my list again.




Not worth buying gear that you constantly have to mess with to make it work properly, IMO After a while you end up not using it because it frustrates you and this hobby is about pleasure and not pain! Customers should expect gear that works flawlessly from a supplier, we aren't, or shouldn't be, their R&D department. Personally, I don't care how good it sounds, if it doesn't work flawlessly, I will send it back and find a piece of gear that does work without hiccups. Just my 2c.


----------



## sang

swannie007 said:


> Not worth buying gear that you constantly have to mess with to make it work properly, IMO After a while you end up not using it because it frustrates you and this hobby is about pleasure and not pain! Customers should expect gear that works flawlessly from a supplier, we aren't, or shouldn't be, their R&D department. Personally, I don't care how good it sounds, if it doesn't work flawlessly, I will send it back and find a piece of gear that does work without hiccups. Just my 2c.


  

 Eh considering the superb price to performance ratio, and that the only nuisance is the usb input, I'd take the trade. Just don't use USB if you run into any problems with the driver and problem solved.


----------



## cel4145

sang said:


> Using USB input for NFB-11 was a headache from the start. Biggest issue's the hiccups and stuttering in the sound fairly frequently.




To me, that sounds like something else in your system is interfering with the driver.


----------



## Douglaster

If your USB is giving you pops or stuttering, *ITS THE USB CABLE.*
  
 Use another cable, preferably the one that came with it.
  
*DONT USE CABLE EXTENSIONS !!! DONT USE A LONGER CABLE THAN THE ONE SUPPLIED.*
  
*As the usb cable isnt connected to the 5v feed, the signal will degrade and cause pops/stuttering.*
  
 If you really need to use the unit too far away from the host pc, use an ACTIVE USB HUB (energized)
  
*----*
  
  
 The software part is really bad at this point. The BSDeck on my pc detected the NFB-11 as a SPDIF only interface 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !
  
 But i really dont need the Deck anyway. Just set the Adapter (in the windows audio properties) to 32bit 192khz and you´re 95% done.
  
 Dont use 384khz, as KingWa himself said, the support for this is only in Foobar and other compatible media players (i use AIMP and works great).
  
 If you need to use ASIO (foobar etc) then you need to install the ASIO driver and thats that !
  
  
 On the bright side, the sound quality is stellar and rivals many other high end products that cost much, much more.


----------



## sang

It's not "traditional pops/stutterings." Kind of hard to explain but when it starts happening music's eventually distorted to the point that it's not possible to listen until it's reset. And the distortion's there till it's reset. Maybe there could be some interference with drivers, but I didn't have any similar issues with my last USB DAC. I used the supplied USB cable but my power plug's connected to an outlet with like 8 other plugs.
  
 Optical works fine anyway, so not really concerned for now


----------



## wmedrz

For what it's worth the only problems I've experienced so far were user error. Had it playing for over 8 hrs straight the other day and it's sound better all the time. Now if only I could find more of my favorite music in DSD. 
  
 The problems I ran into were the loud popping noises when switching between tracks but that was resolved with a few foobar tweaks, I wasn't able to listen to anything online or skype but that was again fixed with a few tweaks to sound card and turning off other audio apps running on my computer, and I have to reinstall the drivers anytime I unplug the USB from my computer (but not the USB from NFB 11) but that's a given. 
  
 And like Douglaster after reaching out to Audio gd regarding the TCXO upgrades was informed I had TCXO but also the 35w transformer upgrade! On top of that Audio gd refunded me the paypal transaction fee for whatever reason. Very pleased with Audio gd. After NFB 11 and HiFiMAN headphones I think of "made in China" in a much different way now than the pejorative way people look at it  I know people put down HiFiMAN due to quality control and such but wow I think their headphones are rock solid. 
  
 On a different note can someone tell me what these are? Grace from Audio gd simply told me the are "for the future" replacements?


----------



## FangJoker

So the 2014 versions have USB problems?


----------



## Saraguie

vegasf1 said:


> So the 2014 versions have USB problems?


 
 WINDOWS and has been a problem for a long time I think. I bought mine in Feb 2013 and have had no problems with my MAC.


----------



## JoeDoe

saraguie said:


> WINDOWS and has been a problem for a long time I think. I bought mine in Feb 2013 and have had no problems with my MAC.




Boom.


----------



## kvtaco17

No issues here... On windows 7


----------



## conquerator2

wmedrz said:


> For what it's worth the only problems I've experienced so far were user error. Had it playing for over 8 hrs straight the other day and it's sound better all the time. Now if only I could find more of my favorite music in DSD.
> 
> The problems I ran into were the loud popping noises when switching between tracks but that was resolved with a few foobar tweaks, I wasn't able to listen to anything online or skype but that was again fixed with a few tweaks to sound card and turning off other audio apps running on my computer, and I have to reinstall the drivers anytime I unplug the USB from my computer (but not the USB from NFB 11) but that's a given.
> 
> ...





That's a firmware chip.
I guess it's in case of shattering the one that's inside.


----------



## FangJoker

kvtaco17 said:


> No issues here... On windows 7


 
  
 Maybe I'll be ok.  But I'd hate ordering one and encountering problems as they are located overseas and even if they have a good return policy, it would cost an arm and a leg to ship back.   How is their return policy for those with issues?  This thing has the chip I want, the perfect size for my desk, and price is great.  I was looking at the  yulong d200, but it's wide and not narrow which is not what I want and the reason for selling my schiit bifrost uber and valhalla in the first place.  
  
 I would also use this with jriver software.  I hope that it works fine with it. 
  
 I live in vegas,  but don't like gambling on equipment.   Right now this is demoted to "maybe, but probably not" status.  
  
 I'm also wondering the difference between this and the Compass-2.


----------



## kingofzero

I've been using optical with this thing since I bought it, I've had issues with USB on other devices before so I didn't want to waste my time with it.

Are there any major advantages to USB over optical?


----------



## wmedrz

kingofzero said:


> I've been using optical with this thing since I bought it, I've had issues with USB on other devices before so I didn't want to waste my time with it.
> 
> Are there any major advantages to USB over optical?


 

Support Sampling  USB model: 44.1kHz, 48kHz, 88.2kHz, 96kHz, 176.4kHz , 192kHz, 352.8kHz,384kHz
  Coaxial model: 44.1kHz, 48kHz, 88.2kHz, 96kHz, 176.4kHz ,192kHz 
 Optical model: 44.1kHz, 48kHz, 88.2kHz, 96kHz
  
 http://audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB112014/NFB112014EN_Specs.htm


----------



## jaysins

I wish they would post more detailed specs of their devices. Oh well.


----------



## Kamakahah

Windows USB drivers can have issues depending on your system. DPC latency can also add to the problem. There are some fixes one can try, but results vary. Optical usually solves the issue at the loss of functionality.


----------



## FangJoker

OK got it working with Jriver and my games.  Sounds pretty good so far.  Only complaint is build quality.  The feet or the unit is unbalanced and does not rest on all 4 feet.  I guess for the price compared to other amps/dacs with this chip I can't complain.  Yulong sure looks a lot nicer, but is twice as expensive.


----------



## cel4145

Sure you aren't missing a foot on the bottom? The chassis is metal. Seems less likely it would be warped.


----------



## FangJoker

cel4145 said:


> Sure you aren't missing a foot on the bottom? The chassis is metal. Seems less likely it would be warped.


 
  
  
 Nope.  Got all 4 feet.  Never had an issue with the Schiit bifrost which was under a schiit valhalla that I just sold as I wanted something that was not as wide to give me back some desktop space.  It is definitely the unit as I have put it on other surfaces and it still has a slight wobble. Maybe one of the feet is just slightly taller by 2mm.  It's not big deal, just thought it seemed cheap.   But for the price this thing checks all the right boxes.   I don't think there's a cheaper dac/amp with the 9018 chip that I wanted.


----------



## cel4145

Weird? Feet quality control. (lol)

You might try just getting some of those furniture feet pads and putting them on the bottom in other spots. I've seen pretty thick ones, and that should stabilize it. 

But yeah. You are right. It seems like to me most other DAC/amps with that Sabre chip are a lot more. Does it compare well with your Schiit setup?


----------



## chawya22

vegasf1 said:


> OK got it working with Jriver and my games.  Sounds pretty good so far.  Only complaint is build quality.  The feet or the unit is unbalanced and does not rest on all 4 feet.  I guess for the price compared to other amps/dacs with this chip I can't complain.  Yulong sure looks a lot nicer, but is twice as expensive.


 
 I had the same problem. What I did is loosen, slightly, all the perimeter screws (the darker ones) on the top and bottom. Then on a flat surface, I pressed down lightly on the top of the case until all the feet where level and balanced. Then I carefully retighten all the screws, and the rocking was gone.


----------



## FangJoker

chawya22 said:


> I had the same problem. What I did is loosen, slightly, all the perimeter screws (the darker ones) on the top and bottom. Then on a flat surface, I pressed down lightly on the top of the case until all the feet where level and balanced. Then I carefully retighten all the screws, and the rocking was gone.


 
  
 Thanks this helped out a lot.  There's a slight wobble left so I'll try again when I wake up as I'm too tire to do it again and I don't  want to strip the screw heads.  
  
 Other than that, I really like this a lot.  I did like my old setup too, but it was taking up too much space and I wanted this dac chip.  I wish I had known about this earlier.  I would have saved myself so much more money, but I don't look at a lot of the threads here.  Next time I have the urge to do so, I definitely will take more time in finding something that meets all of my needs and not just most of them.
  
 I'm wondering if I should have put out the extra cash for the compass 2.  From what I can see, it looks like it has better parts in it and is upgradable (something I really would be interested in) but I am not hardcore and probably would not realize much of a difference between the two.


----------



## chawya22

vegasf1 said:


> Thanks this helped out a lot.  There's a slight wobble left so I'll try again when I wake up as I'm too tire to do it again and I don't  want to strip the screw heads.
> 
> Other than that, I really like this a lot.  I did like my old setup too, but it was taking up too much space and I wanted this dac chip.  I wish I had known about this earlier.  I would have saved myself so much more money, but I don't look at a lot of the threads here.  Next time I have the urge to do so, I definitely will take more time in finding something that meets all of my needs and not just most of them.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should have put out the extra cash for the compass 2.  From what I can see, it looks like it has better parts in it and is upgradable (something I really would be interested in) but I am not hardcore and probably would not realize much of a difference between the two.


 
 I bought mine from a US dealer. They didn't have the Compass 2 listed as a stocked item, so I wasn't aware of that model. Overall I'm very happy with the NFB-11(2014) (I guess this is the new name). I'm sort of glad I didn't know about the Compass 2 because I wouldn't have had the extra fund's to purchase the ifi Micro iDSD. It's an incredible piece of kit. A different DAC chip but truly is a 'do everything', swiss army knife. Check out the thread.
  
 As far as the screw issue, it took a couple of times before I got it perfect. That's why I said carefully re-tighten the screws because it's easy to take the case out of alignment again.


----------



## cel4145

vegasf1 said:


> I'm wondering if I should have put out the extra cash for the compass 2.  From what I can see, it looks like it has better parts in it and is upgradable (something I really would be interested in) but I am not hardcore and probably would not realize much of a difference between the two.




Well, and you were going for smaller size, weren't you? Check the specs. The Compass 2 is a good bit bigger.


----------



## conquerator2

But it should be also a bit better


----------



## FangJoker

cel4145 said:


> Well, and you were going for smaller size, weren't you? Check the specs. The Compass 2 is a good bit bigger.


 
  
  
 Yeah I didn't think about that.  I did measure the size of the NFB, but didn't for the compass as I was looking at something less expensive because I was considering buying other stuff too to have some extra bucks left over from my schiit valhalla and bifrost uber sales.


----------



## exhibitO

douglaster said:


> Finally received my NFB11.
> 
> Its the latest version, cooling grills on top and everything.
> 
> ...


 

Is it necessary to install drivers if I'm going to be using Optical cable not USB with my computer?

I plan on using Foobar and Winamp for listening to my music


----------



## jaysins

It is not necessary.


----------



## PurpleAngel

exhibito said:


> Is it necessary to install drivers if I'm going to be using Optical cable not USB with my computer?
> I plan on using Foobar and Win-amp for listening to my music


 
  
 You have no need to add any (win) drivers when using the S/PDIF (optical & coaxial) connections on the Audio-GD.


----------



## FangJoker

So far no issues at all.  I'm glad that I have no usb issues. I really like this chip.


----------



## Broo0d

I had a HifiMeDiy sabre U2 DAC it is a great dac, sadly it's not working any more (device not recognized).
  
 thinking of buying Geek out 720 or 1000 but i saw the audio-gd NFB-11
  
 any recommendations?


----------



## FangJoker

broo0d said:


> I had a HifiMeDiy sabre U2 DAC it is a great dac, sadly it's not working any more (device not recognized).
> 
> thinking of buying Geek out 720 or 1000 but i saw the audio-gd NFB-11
> 
> any recommendations?


 
  
 I had a geek out 450 and sold it after a few days.  I really didn't like it at all.  I had noise issues with it.  I think that they might have fixed it, but check the geek out threads, many still have some other type of problem which is why I didn't wait for the geek pulse.  This is a much better desktop solution.  The geek out might be for you if you are looking for something smaller.


----------



## TopmanChief

I'm having a problem with the Windows driver for my 11.32 preventing my laptop from sleeping. I think the driver is "AudiogdUSB32v2.0forwin". It doesn't happen every time, but enough to cause the IT guys to banish me from using it at work. I don't need to play files above 16/44.1, so I was wondering if someone could recommend a fix, such as:
 1. Adjust a setting in Windows?
 2. Use a different Audio-gd driver (which one?)
 3. Use a driver for a different 9018 DAC (which one?).
  
 All ideas appreciated, thanks.


----------



## exhibitO

Just got my NFB-11, and I have to say its marvelous. I want to wait until I'm completely sober in the mind to appreciate the greatness of this machine, but I can feel it already.
  
 Anyways, I'm using Optical Input with foobar, I set output to WASAPI (push) Realtek Digital Output. I notice a minor crackle when I switch between tracks or when I seek a track.
  
 What am I doing wrong? I didn't install any drivers or anything because I'm not on USB. What settings should I be using. 
  
 What do I set this to?
 http://imgur.com/VI5MyeQ
 http://imgur.com/lLBtobq
  
 The problem doesnt happen on Winamp with Realtek Digital output selected, no WASAPI obviously.
  
 Also, I notice when I watch a YouTube video in Chrome, it has no sound with WASAPI? I have to close foobar, and close the browser for it to play sound. What is the most seamless settings I could use for my use?
  
 I want the best audio possible from foobar, and the ability to switch to other applications audio seamlessly.


----------



## conquerator2

WASAPI means there's no way for you to switch seamlessly. You'll either have to use ASIO via USB or don't allow exclusive access for the player you're using (JRiver allows such settings for example).
Maybe stopping the track in your player will do? Cutting the signal should be enough, probably.


----------



## exhibitO

Thank you. Do you have a comment on the pictures I attached and what I should set them to?
 Also, is ASIO better quality than WASAPI?
  
 I still dont see the 32 bit settings in Windows Sound Manager.


----------



## conquerator2

exhibito said:


> Thank you. Do you have a comment on the pictures I attached and what I should set them to?
> Also, is ASIO better quality than WASAPI?
> 
> I still dont see the 32 bit settings in Windows Sound Manager.




It does not appear there.
First one should be 16/44100hz, second one seems correct.


----------



## exhibitO

conquerator2 said:


> It does not appear there.
> First one should be 16/44100hz, second one seems correct.


 
 I thought that setting should be higher? I do see the 32 bit option in foobar options under output when I pick WASAPI. So keep at 16/44100hz?


----------



## conquerator2

exhibito said:


> I thought that setting should be higher? I do see the 32 bit option in foobar options under output when I pick WASAPI. So keep at 16/44100hz?


 
 In windows [outside of music - for youtube, etc.] tick all the supported formats but as default choose the 2ch/16bit/44.1khz as that is what most things outside of audiophile music run at.
 For Foobar/JRiver/etc choose 16bit [or 24/32bit] and frequency according to what you play AAC/MP3 - mostly 16/44 or 16/48, FLAC - mostly 16/44 sometimes 24/96 and rarely 24/192.
 The sampling rate should be automatically detected by the DAC and so should bit depth. If you're not sure, try to find out what bit depth/sapling rate your music/application use and then choose that one.
 Either under properties of a track, or audio path [JRiver has that].
  
 Via USB and ASIO, all recent Audio-gd DACs operate in a fixed 32-bit depth. For Coaxial or WASAPI, the bit depth is variable. Sampling frequency is variable for all.
  
 It should look like this for example -
  
  
  
 Also, dbpoweramp is the one I use to know the sampling rate of a song when not sure, though it almost always is 16/44 or 16/48 for regular recordings.


----------



## Micha

I was offered a NFB 11.32 from around September 2012 and just got two questions :
  
 Does it work without downloading a driver with an iMac (I mean plug&play) ?
  
 Is it still worth getting the "older" unit or should I opt for the newer 2014 version ?


----------



## FangJoker

Does anyone use HD650 with the es9018 chip and listens to heavy metal music?  I'd like to know if the hd650 can keep up and not sound sloppy because of slow decay.  I owned them before but with a tube amp  and it could not keep up so I sold them.  I am wondering if it would be different with a solid state amp.


----------



## Francisk

My HD600 pairs very well with my Audio GD 11.32 without any sign of sloppiness at the bottom end.


----------



## FangJoker

I guess my choices are the akg 712 pro and the senn hd650. I probably should've gone with a solid state amp  from the beginning given the types of music that I listen to, but really wanted to see what tube amps were all about when I started to get into this hobby.


----------



## jaxz

Hi. I cannot decide between the NFB 15 or 11. My current setup is:

foobar2000-->ODAC-->EF5-->HE-500/HE-4

I like the sound that i hear but i want to try one of these Audio GD options. I plan to use the NFB 15 or 11 as a DAC/AMP combo or as a standalone DAC to feed the EF5 depending on the music/mood/headphones, but i dont know which one to choose.

Any feedback is very welcome.

Cheers!


----------



## conquerator2

jaxz said:


> Hi. I cannot decide between the NFB 15 or 11. My current setup is:
> 
> foobar2000-->ODAC-->EF5-->HE-500/HE-4
> 
> ...


 
 NFB 15 will be a bit warmer and musical, NFB 11 is a more analytic and neutral.
 For the HE-4, the NFB 15 should make a better match, for the HE-500, the NFB 11 would match a bit better,,,
 I'd probably go with the NFB15 for HiFiMAN.


----------



## jaxz

conquerator2 said:


> NFB 15 will be a bit warmer and musical, NFB 11 is a more analytic and neutral.
> For the HE-4, the NFB 15 should make a better match, for the HE-500, the NFB 11 would match a bit better,,,
> I'd probably go with the NFB15 for HiFiMAN.



 


Thank you. My listening times probably are 80% HE-500 and 20% HE-4, being the 20% for specific fun listening or gaming. For me, the real deal for serious listening is the HE-500. Since i already have an Sabre DAC (ODAC) and a warm hybrid amplifier (EF5), what can i expect for the NFB 11 for the HE-500 vs my current setup? Will be a good idea to choose the NFB 15 to have "another flavor" for the HE-500 and keep my current desktop gear?

Cheers!


----------



## conquerator2

jaxz said:


> conquerator2 said:
> 
> 
> > NFB 15 will be a bit warmer and musical, NFB 11 is a more analytic and neutral.
> ...



I think the 11 will be close to ODAC. The 15 will be more in-between the EF5 & ODAC.
I'd really go with the NFB15 if I had the ODAC and EF5 myself.
The NFB11 should be a bit too edgy and bright for neutral headphones, like Hifimans.


----------



## jaxz

Once again, thank you very much. I'm going to go for the NFB 15.


----------



## wmedrz

jaxz said:


> Once again, thank you very much. I'm going to go for the NFB 15.


 
 Does the NFB 15 support DSD? if that's of any concern...


----------



## jaxz

Yes, DSD support. I have maybe 2 dsd files. Most of my library is flac, i really don't care much about dsd


----------



## conquerator2

NFB15 does not support it, no. But it wouldn't trouble me either as I have no DSD/DXD files either


----------



## Kamakahah

Going to order the 15 as soon as they respond to my email. They must still be enjoying the holiday.

I considered the fact that it doesn't have DSD support, but quickly realized that wouldn't matter to me at all. I don't own any DSD tracks and very few, if any, artists I listen to are available in that format anyway. Add to that the likelihood that I almost certainly wouldn't hear a difference, and that seals the deal...for me anyway.

Now, if the would just reply. *sigh*.


----------



## DreamKing

Hello, I'm lost as to what to choose between 11.32 or NFB-15.32 for the Hifiman HE-560 (if they can be driven by these) or the latest LCD-2's (fazor)? Does anyone have any experience with pairing either of them with those headphones? 
  
 Any feedback is appreciated. 
  
 Thanks.


----------



## jaxz

conquerator2 said:


> NFB15 does not support it, no. But it wouldn't trouble me either as I have no DSD/DXD files either




Ok, my bad. Anyway, I don't care about dsd. The very few dsd files I have are converted via foobar plugin to PCM. They sound good that way and I don't feel I'm missing something.


----------



## Heprer

1 Is it dead silent with headphones plugged in/ no music and knob/volume turn all the way up to max?
 2 Does the potentiometer feel butter smooth all its range of moving?
 3 Does the new drivers/firmware work? Are there incompatibilities, loss of sound, pops and so on?
 Is there a new hardware implementation since the driver started again from version 1?
 4 Is there any measurements i can see? (imd thd... etc)
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Swisshifi

Hello to all,
  
 First, sorry for my English, I live in Switzerland, french speaking part.
  
 I ordered the NFB-11 (2014 - After august) directly in China (No reseler in Switzerland...), and received it 4 days after...
  
 I also bought new headphones, sennheiser momentum over ear black edition.
  
 The sound detail and instrument clarity is extremely good for me.
  
 The box is well constructed, and the que quality of the pot (Alps 27) very good.
  
 I have some knowledge in electronic, and I would say that this unit is a great bargain for that price.
  
 I saw some electronics schems of units that cost 4 times the price much much less better, with cheap OPAMP and old DAC.
  
 Assuming that I recevied this unit very quickly and in good condition means also for me that the company is very trustable and Professional. (I paid by Paypal by advance... You know, when you send money to a company that you don't know at 12 000 kilometers from your home can be
  
 Next, I will buy some speakers, probaly BOWERS & WILKINS 685 S2 and use it with Output Line.
  
 I am very happy with the product
  
 Olivier


----------



## Douglaster

heprer said:


> 1 Is it dead silent with headphones plugged in/ no music and knob/volume turn all the way up to max?
> 2 Does the potentiometer feel butter smooth all its range of moving?
> 3 Does the new drivers/firmware work? Are there incompatibilities, loss of sound, pops and so on?
> Is there a new hardware implementation since the driver started again from version 1?
> ...


 
 1 - Yes, actually after a few seconds, with no sound been created, the unit enter the mute aspect, wich end with the *POP* sound when the sound come back. But its dead silent, even at maximum knob volume.
 2 - Smooth like silk.
 3 - Lots of problems with youre using usb extenders and such. Just plut it directly in the Motherboard USB and you´re fine. The drivers sucks but work ok ( i merely set it to 32bit 192khz and forgot that the Via audio panel exists). But they´re improving and new drivers and firmware always come out.
 4 - I dont have such exquisite equipment


----------



## FangJoker

I like this amp/dac a lot but I have to crank it all the way to max volume to pair it with senn hd650.  Which audio gb product would I have to buy to get the same sound, but with more juice to power it?


----------



## DreamKing

The audio-gd website's been down for like the whole day for me at least lol, they must be super busy these days I'm guessing.


----------



## kishorfarm

I recently bought a NFB-11 (2014) as an upgrade to a Epiphany O2/ODAC. I'm happy with the purchase and I consider it as an upgrade from the O2/ODAC.
  
 But there are some annoyances:
  
 (1) Surprisingly the NFB-11 does not deliver much more power than the O2. The output power specified by Audio GD (about 3000mw @ 32 Ω) is SPL-wise equivalent to the output power specified by O2 (640mw @ 32 Ω). I feel a little bit deceived and tricked with this as I was hoping much more power. Luckily I don't need more, but when driving the Hifiman HE-500 I must set the volume knob at maximum in some songs (with the gain switch also set in high mode).
  
 (2) Everytime I pause and play a song, a relay sounds. This causes a continuous 'clic', 'clic', 'clic', when I'm pausing and playing. Also when pressing play after a pause, along with the annoying 'clics', 0.5 seconds of music are lost until the relay allows the sound signal pass again. I hate this behaviour.
  
 Kingwa has been very polite and already gave me a solution for (2). I must open the equipment and cut a cable to disable the relay. One day I will do so, and I thank Kingwa for the solution, but opening and cutting cables is not what I expect from a brand new product.
  
 All in all the NFB-11 (2014) is a good product with a good price, and apart from the power constraints, sound quality is very good, delivering a much more natural and detailed sound than the O2/ODAC.
  
 Greetings.


----------



## jaxz

kishorfarm said:


> I recently bought a NFB-11 (2014) as an upgrade to a Epiphany O2/ODAC. I'm happy with the purchase and I consider it as an upgrade from the O2/ODAC.
> 
> But there are some annoyances:
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's odd. The NFB15 drives my HE-500 with ease at high gain. At 12 on volume pot I get ear damaging levels. Even at low gain it gets very, very loud at 3 on volume pot. The harder to drive HE-4 gets pretty loud at 1 on high gain. The NFB 11 and 15 shares the same amp section so....
  
 Check your computer settings, drivers, etc.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## cel4145

jaxz said:


> That's odd. The NFB15 drives my HE-500 with ease at high gain. At 12 on volume pot I get ear damaging levels. Even at low gain it gets very, very loud at 3 on volume pot. The harder to drive HE-4 gets pretty loud at 1 on high gain. The NFB 11 and 15 shares the same amp section so....
> 
> Check your computer settings, drivers, etc.
> 
> Cheers!




That surprises me, too. I upgraded from an O2 to Asgard 2, and it was more powerful (to me) than the O2. Then I upgraded to the NFB-11, and it is bit of a step up from the Asgard 2. 

That being said, a 10x increase in watts is only +10 db more SPL, and a +10 db increase in SPL is a perceived doubling in volume. So depending on what your expectations are, might not seem a lot more powerful. You might want to read this article, kishorfarm: http://geoffthegreygeek.com/amplifier-power/


----------



## Heprer

The relay sound, is it heard in headphones too? or is it heard just in the unit? I have a asus xonar dg si witch has relays that act when changing from headphones to speakers output, and i hear it just in soundcard(nec relay), the headphones doesn't transmit any sound.


----------



## conquerator2

heprer said:


> The relay sound, is it heard in headphones too? or is it heard just in the unit? I have a asus xonar dg si witch has relays that act when changing from headphones to speakers output, and i hear it just in soundcard(nec relay), the headphones doesn't transmit any sound.




Just the unit.
Of course if you're using open headphones you might hear this as the isolation from the outside is little


----------



## Heprer

Yea i was betting on that, but i don't get it why does the relays need to act when pausing music, and i guess when changing tracks too. I'm not a tech guy but i think its pointless, at least in my sound card it makes sense, it acts when changing outputs between headphones amp and speakers so that they separate them further thus reducing noise i think. They should just use relays when changing from different outputs(fixed/variable/hp) and gain. Just my opinion.


----------



## HumanSaurusRex

Hey guys! You consider the NFB 11.32 to be a good choice for a modded Fostex T50rp as it's only 50ohm?
 From what I heard it is a great choice for my HE-4.


----------



## PurpleAngel

humansaurusrex said:


> Hey guys! You consider the NFB 11.32 to be a good choice for a modded Fostex T50rp as it's only 50ohm?
> From what I heard it is a great choice for my HE-4.


 
  
 The Audio-GD NFB-11 is a good choice for any headphone.


----------



## kishorfarm

jaxz said:


> That's odd. The NFB15 drives my HE-500 with ease at high gain. At 12 on volume pot I get ear damaging levels. Even at low gain it gets very, very loud at 3 on volume pot. The harder to drive HE-4 gets pretty loud at 1 on high gain. The NFB 11 and 15 shares the same amp section so....
> 
> Check your computer settings, drivers, etc.
> 
> Cheers!


 
  
 I've checked all settings, I even reinstalled the driver (USB32 version 1 as recommended by Audio GD), but everything remains the same. I must set the output power at high levels to drive the HE-500 properly, in most tracks I set volume at 1 (on high gain) but in some tracks (especially those with high dynamic range) I must set vol at 3 or even at 5 (maximum). With other headphones like Grado 325is or Denon D600 I set volume between 10 and 12.
  
 I understand that audio perception in human beigns is logarithmic (dB) (as most senses are) and not linear (W) but, nonetheless, I was hopping the difference between 650mw (O2) and 3W (NFB-11) to be more noticeable.
  
 Regards.


----------



## xxxfbsxxx

kishorfarm said:


> I've checked all settings, I even reinstalled the driver (USB32 version 1 as recommended by Audio GD), but everything remains the same. I must set the output power at high levels to drive the HE-500 properly, in most tracks I set volume at 1 (on high gain) but in some tracks (especially those with high dynamic range) I must set vol at 3 or even at 5 (maximum). With other headphones like Grado 325is or Denon D600 I set volume between 10 and 12.
> 
> I understand that audio perception in human beigns is logarithmic (dB) (as most senses are) and not linear (W) but, nonetheless, I was hopping the difference between 650mw (O2) and 3W (NFB-11) to be more noticeable.
> 
> Regards.


 
 thats scary, i used to have nfb15.32 and can only stay around 12 at most.
 i doubt there's something wrong with your gain switch :|


----------



## jaxz

kishorfarm said:


> I've checked all settings, I even reinstalled the driver (USB32 version 1 as recommended by Audio GD), but everything remains the same. I must set the output power at high levels to drive the HE-500 properly, in most tracks I set volume at 1 (on high gain) but in some tracks (especially those with high dynamic range) I must set vol at 3 or even at 5 (maximum). With other headphones like Grado 325is or Denon D600 I set volume between 10 and 12.
> 
> I understand that audio perception in human beigns is logarithmic (dB) (as most senses are) and not linear (W) but, nonetheless, I was hopping the difference between 650mw (O2) and 3W (NFB-11) to be more noticeable.
> 
> Regards.




That seems a very unhealthy listening levels. In high gain I can't stand at 12 on the pot for more than 30 seconds with HE-500. Even with low level material (oldies). Did you try contacting AudioGD support?


----------



## kishorfarm

jaxz said:


> Did you try contacting AudioGD support?


 
  
 I was waiting for other opinions to see wether it was an issue with my unit or NFB-11's normal behaviour. I will contact to ask for their opinion.
  
 Thank you for your response. Regards.


----------



## Deltron 3030

How long do these things last? I'm looking into picking up one for my 600ohm beyers, but if I purchase a 4 year old model would I need to worry about it dying on me within the year?

Also would a 4 or 5 year old model be any different than the current one


----------



## Falconetti

It seem to be conflicting opinions as if it's worth the upgrade from an STX to the NFB-11/15, IF you are mostly gonna play games and watching movies. Some say it's worth it, others claim that it isn't, and you are better off saving the money and just switching Op-amps on the STX. My head is spinning and I can't decide on my next course of action. I would really appreciate if someone could shed some light on this issue!
  
 Also, anyone tried the T70 headphones with the NFB-11 or NFB-15, and what setup matches the T70's best?


----------



## PurpleAngel

deltron 3030 said:


> How long do these things last? I'm looking into picking up one for my 600ohm beyers, but if I purchase a 4 year old model would I need to worry about it dying on me within the year?
> 
> Also would a 4 or 5 year old model be any different than the current one


 
  
 I believe each new revision of the NFB-11 adds features, but I think in general the DAC and amplifier stay about the same.


----------



## Deltron 3030

purpleangel said:


> I believe each new revision of the NFB-11 adds features, but I think in general the DAC and amplifier stay about the same.


 That's good to hear.. Does anyone know exactly what the differences of a 4 to 5 year old one would be? Not sure if it's the 11.32 or just the 11...


----------



## i019791

deltron 3030 said:


> That's good to hear.. Does anyone know exactly what the differences of a 4 to 5 year old one would be? Not sure if it's the 11.32 or just the 11...


 
 The 11.32 came out ca. 2 years ago
 Earlier 11s had inferior usb input or no usb input at all


----------



## Deltron 3030

i019791 said:


> The 11.32 came out ca. 2 years ago
> Earlier 11s had inferior usb input or no usb input at all




The one I'm looking at has usb input... inferior how so?


----------



## i019791

deltron 3030 said:


> The one I'm looking at has usb input... inferior how so?


 
 If the usb receiver is a Tenor chip, it is inferior to the currently used one from Via


----------



## Falconetti

How susceptible is the NFB-11 to nearby electric equipment, got a electric desk with the motor placed underneath at the same location where I plan to place the NFB-11 on top, shouldn't be a problem, right?
 Also, have a cable duct in aluminium underneath the desk where I have a powerplug box and cables. I need to let the 3 meter cable from the T70 headphone pass throught that, will it cause any kind of humming disturbance?


----------



## PurpleAngel

falconetti said:


> How susceptible is the NFB-11 to nearby electric equipment, got a electric desk with the motor placed underneath at the same location where I plan to place the NFB-11 on top, shouldn't be a problem, right?
> Also, have a cable duct in aluminium underneath the desk where I have a powerplug box and cables. I need to let the 3 meter cable from the T70 headphone pass through that, will it cause any kind of humming disturbance?


 
  
 The NFB-11 is a metal case, so that should help block electrical noise, plus you can always put a flat piece of metal underneath it for extra protection.


----------



## Falconetti

purpleangel said:


> The NFB-11 is a metal case, so that should help block electrical noise, plus you can always put a flat piece of metal underneath it for extra protection.


 
  
 Thanks, Also, have a cable duct in aluminium underneath the desk where I have a powerplug box and cables. I need to let the 3 meter cable from the T70 headphone pass through that, will it cause any kind of humming disturbance?


----------



## Nitrius

Do anyone know how the NFB-11 compares to the DacMagic Plus? And does the NFB-11 have any problem with electrical noise?


----------



## davegreening

Does anyone have the old (pre-2014) USB drivers? Thanks


----------



## SpirosG

Hi guys, 
  
 I'm a new member, Spiros from Greece ... I 've been reading  the forum for some years, as I 'm an active head-fier ... recently, I bought the HE-500 and looking for good amplification as well a 9018 dac chip, I concluded for the NFB 11(2014), also liking its ability to play DSD/DXD files, as I own many hundreds of the kind ... 
  
 I received the unit 2 days ago, from a European reseller of Audio-Gd. It is a 35w transformer unit with the TXCO upgrade. Thinking that is a fresh unit, i downloaded the current USB32 driver, but that was a failure ... Then I contacted KingWa, who informed me that according to my unit's  serial no, it is a July model, so I needed to download the V3 driver. 
  
 After some efforts and about 10 instal/uninstal/laptop restarts i managed to install the drivers. I must admit that pcm reproduction is really excellent and the NFB 11 /HE -500 combo gives a stellar performance. 
  
 However, it is impossible to have dsd playback. I' m a relative experienced computer audiophile and i've been playing and configuring Foobar for some years now. I have all the necessary plug-ins, I tried every combination. No matter what i tried , i have no dsd playback. Instead i receive several kind of messages, like '''...Unrecoverable playback error: The process receiving or sending data has terminated...''', or I have no sound at all, or i have just a terrible distortion sound.  I exchanged some mails with Audio-gd, who keep giving me the typical advices, that are allready included in their website guides and give no solution to my problem. I remember reading some simiral problems in this forum, and i spend the day reading several pages of this thread, as well as, the USB32 thread ( http://www.head-fi.org/t/638252/audio-gd-usb-32-firmware-drivers-and-feedback-thread/330), but i didn' t find any solutions in my exact dsd playback problem.
  
 Does anybody had this trouble and finally found a solution ? 
  
 How could i see my units firmware version ? I read about a tool that allows new firmware installation, but found nothing in Audio Gd's website.
  
 Is there a chance to solve such kind of drivers problems, by switching to linux ? or sometime later by  buying a mac ?
  
 it is really a pity that such nice and VFM hardware doesn't have a same level software /support companion.  
  
  
  
 Thanks for the attention. I would really appreciate some help !


----------



## SpirosG

Hi, The problem was solved. A clean re-installation of Foobar & necessary plug-ins did it. 
  
 I must admitt that KingWa kept answering all my emails, and he was also willing to deal with the matter himself, by some kind of a remote desktop application.
  
 Now, my only problem is those pop/clicks from the relay ... I wonder if anybody got rid of them by installing the newest firmware ...


----------



## Falconetti

got mine today, sadly the powercord is of chinese standard, I need europlug standard powercord. So would it be of any concern if I just used a spare europlug cable I have laying around from an older monitor? The cable looks identical to the china one in the end that is going into the NFB-11, or might I risk the unit in anyway if I try?


----------



## SpirosG

You don't have to worry about the cord ... it will be ok, anyway many guys upgrade the power cords for better sonic performance.
  
 Just make sure, that the voltage of the unit, as it is written in the back of it, is of your country's standards. For Europe 230 V,  50-60HZ


----------



## Falconetti

spirosg said:


> You don't have to worry about the cord ... it will be ok, anyway many guys upgrade the power cords for better sonic performance.
> 
> Just make sure, that the voltage of the unit, as it is written in the back of it, is of your country's standards. For Europe 230 V,  50-60HZ


 

 Thanks, already checked the backside. Got a sticker that says 230V , but nothing about 50-60HZ. Should be okey anyways, right?


----------



## SpirosG

Yepp !
  
 the important is the voltage ... you' re ok !


----------



## Falconetti

For anyone wondering, the NFB 11 paired together with the T70 is void of all warmth, far from an ideal match. I should have listened to* Mad lust Envy*'s warning


----------



## conquerator2

Well, the Sabre chips really are neutral... They'll give you what the headphone/track has, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Boogirl

I am currently pairing the Q701 and Audio GD NFB 15. 
  
  
 I have recently purchased the AKG K712 pro, and was wondering whether it would be better to pair these with the Audio GD NFB 15 _or _ Audio GB NFB 11? I don't currently own the NFB 11 and still waiting for the K712s to arrive, and was looking for some advice regarding which of these amps would be best, and whether the NFB 11 was worth buying?
  
  
 The Q701 with the NFB 15 – in comparison to the NFB 11 – is said to be a good combination, because the NFB 15 deals with the Q701 "shrillness" some claim to experience and dislike in the top end. Compared to the colder more analytical NFB 11, the warmness of the NFB 15 is said to balance out the somewhat dry, analytical Q701 sound; hence the NFB 15 is said to offer body to the Q701s, which also benefits their bass lightness. 
  
 However, for the K712 pros, I was wondering if the NFB 11 might actually be the better of the two DAC/AMPS to pair it with? The K712s have a warmer and darker sound than the Q701s, therefore the more analytical NFB 11 (with no filtering its upper frequencies) presumably would be better for them?
  
 Since the K712s are known to have a more intimate sound stage than the Q701s, I also presume that the more analytical NFB 11 sound is going to help with sound separation?


----------



## theriel

Hello,
 Having just received NFB-11 (and loving it), I have a quick question - what is the consensus on the correct configuration of the PC? The information in this thread seems to be contradictory. I would like to use it for music (foobar, mostly), but also sporadically for movies and games.
  
 I have always thought that the rule of thumb is to go for 16/44.1 (most of records), but some people in this thread have been recommending 32/192 or even 32/384. I run it via USB, so all these configurations are theoretically supported.
  
 Also - should I select the frequencies only in foobar (e.g. using ASIO), or should I also configure the windows sound somehow?
  
 Thank you for clarification and help.


----------



## Jakkal

theriel said:


> Hello,
> Having just received NFB-11 (and loving it), I have a quick question - what is the consensus on the correct configuration of the PC? The information in this thread seems to be contradictory. I would like to use it for music (foobar, mostly), but also sporadically for movies and games.
> 
> I have always thought that the rule of thumb is to go for 16/44.1 (most of records), but some people in this thread have been recommending 32/192 or even 32/384. I run it via USB, so all these configurations are theoretically supported.
> ...


 
  
 As far as I know the new USB-32 audio-gd dacs are set in the new firmware/driver to use 32bit only. In windows you can also set it to 32bit or 24bit and if most of your music is 44.1 Hz leave it to that.
 You can change this settings in windows. For Windows 7 go Control Panel->Hardware and Sound->Manage Audio Devices->Audio-gd->Properties->then click on the Advanced tab.
 When you use Foobar with ASIO is bypassing the windows settings.


----------



## theriel

Jakkal - thank you for the response! But it doesn't tell me which frequency I should just choose and forget about it .
  
 So, to ask differently - is there any problem with setting foobar and windows to 32/192, if I ultimately end up playing 16/44.1 music or some bluray movies (which I believe have much higher frequencies)? (I imagine the bits will be just doubled, which won't add any additional information to the sound, but it will not hurt it...?).
  
 Basically, if I wanted to err on the side of caution and look for "one size fits all" solution - should I choose higher bitrate and frequency or lower?


----------



## Jakkal

No problem to set it to 32/192 and forget it. I have mine set to 24/44.1. Just don't set it to 16 bit.


----------



## jonnyt

Hi All,
  
 I have decided to get an 11.32 for use with my PC and have a couple of questions.
 The unit will be driving some powered speakers and a pair of HD650s.
 It will be equally used for watching video, playing games and listening to music (mainly 320mbps and some lossless from itunes.
  
 Firstly, my PC runs Windows7 64bit, am I better off running an optical cable or a USB from my motherboard to the 11.32?
 Secondly, should I bother with the TCXO upgrade?
 Thirdly, once plugged in, what are the basics, download the latest drivers and go? Or get myself Foobar and start playing with sampling rates?
  
 I'm sure these questions are answered in the thread but I've spent a couple of hours reading and am still not sure as the thread has got so huge.
 Cheers


----------



## genclaymore

When I had the NFB15.32 I didn't have any issues with the USB input when it came to playing games and it worked pretty well for that, The TCXO upgrade is worth it, but I do not recall if it just for the USB input and not the other inputs,You can try out the other input's to see how it sound to you as different people will have different results because of what they would be using to plug into the optical/Coax input of the unit, I used optical my self but only because I used a Asus Xonar DG at the time of owning the unit was for the sound card gaming dsp. Just get the latest drivers off audio-gd site and install them, then config foobar and enjoy.


----------



## PurpleAngel

genclaymore said:


> When I had the NFB15.32 I didn't have any issues with the USB input when it came to playing games and it worked pretty well for that, The TCXO upgrade is worth it, but I do not recall if it just for the USB input and not the other inputs,You can try out the other input's to see how it sound to you as different people will have different results because of what they would be using to plug into the optical/Coax input of the unit, I used optical my self but only because I used a Asus Xonar DG at the time of owning the unit was for the sound card gaming dsp. Just get the latest drivers off audio-gd site and install them, then config foobar and enjoy.


 
  
 I believe on the Audio-GD website it states the single TXCO in the NFB-15 works with USB, optical & coaxial.
 Where as the NFB-11 comes with two TXCOs.


----------



## PurpleAngel

jonnyt said:


> I have decided to get an 11.32 for use with my PC and have a couple of questions.
> The unit will be driving some powered speakers and a pair of HD650s.
> It will be equally used for watching video, playing games and listening to music (mainly 320mbps and some lossless from itunes.
> Firstly, my PC runs Windows7 64bit, am I better off running an optical cable or a USB from my motherboard to the 11.32?
> ...


 
  
 Audio-GD recommends using the USB connection for music, so I'm assuming Audio-GD consider the USB connection to offer the best audio quality.
 USB bypasses sound card features, where as the S/PDIF (optical & coaxial) will work with the sound card features (like headphone surround sound).
 So I usually connect my NFB-15.32 using the optical connection, your NFB-11 should function the same.
 Might as well spend the $40 for the TXCO upgrades, as your making an investment into something you will use and keep for years.
 Better to have Audio-GD install and test the TCXOs while it's still at the factory.
 Instead of ordering the TCXO at some later day and you have to install them yourself and then having something not work.


----------



## jrodefeld

I just got the Audio-gd NFB-11 dac/amp.  Just was delivered a few hours ago.  I'm using Hifiman HE-400 headphones.  I am curious what the general break-in time is for the NFB-400 to sound its best?  
  
 Does the sound improve significantly over time?  It sounds good now, only a couple hours in.  Maybe a little harsh on some tracks.  
  
 Do you guys use high gain or low?  I'm connecting it through USB, using Foobar with the WASAPI output set for 32bit.  Are there any other settings or recommendations for optimizing SQ?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## PurpleAngel

jrodefeld said:


> I just got the Audio-GD NFB-11 dac/amp.  Just was delivered a few hours ago.  I'm using Hifiman HE-400 headphones.  I am curious what the general break-in time is for the NFB-400 to sound its best?
> Does the sound improve significantly over time?  It sounds good now, only a couple hours in.  Maybe a little harsh on some tracks.
> Do you guys use high gain or low?  I'm connecting it through USB, using Foobar with the WASAPI output set for 32bit.  Are there any other settings or recommendations for optimizing SQ?


 
  
 Not sure of a break in time for the NFB-11 or HE-400 headphones.
 But using Forbar2000 with WASAPI seems to like a good choice.


----------



## exhibitO

purpleangel said:


> Audio-GD recommends using the USB connection for music, so I'm assuming Audio-GD consider the USB connection to offer the best audio quality.
> USB bypasses sound card features, where as the S/PDIF (optical & coaxial) will work with the sound card features (like headphone surround sound).
> So I usually connect my NFB-15.32 using the optical connection, your NFB-11 should function the same.
> Might as well spend the $40 for the TXCO upgrades, as your making an investment into something you will use and keep for years.
> ...


 
 Is this true? I was under the impressions optical cable bypasses soundcard and has the same quality for listening to music as the USB option.
  
 Can you confirm this? I'm running my NFB-11 with Optical, should I go USB? I was concerned about driver and compatibility issues.


----------



## Jakkal

exhibito said:


> Is this true? I was under the impressions optical cable bypasses soundcard and has the same quality for listening to music as the USB option.
> 
> Can you confirm this? I'm running my NFB-11 with Optical, should I go USB? I was concerned about driver and compatibility issues.


 
 My advice is to stick with optical and don't mess with the horrible Via usb drivers. Sound quality should be the same.


----------



## exhibitO

jakkal said:


> My advice is to stick with optical and don't mess with the horrible Via usb drivers. Sound quality should be the same.


 
 Thanks, man.
  
 One more thing..
  
  

  
  
  
 Do I leave this setting as is on CD quality? 2 channel, 16bit 44.1kHz..
  
 I have all the following sample rates ticked under Supported Formats: 44.1, 48, 96, and 192kHz. Encoded formats: DTS Audio, Dolby Audio. 
  
 I use foobar2000, and in the output menu I'm using Realtek Digital Ouput, I'm not using WASAPI because of the lag between changing tracks and Windows compatibility issues. 
  
 Does this all sound about right, or I should change something? Thanks alot.


----------



## SpirosG

it doesn't matter what you' re choosing under windows, since foobar takes exclusive control of the device, hence what is matter is what you choose as output in foobar ...
  
 if you don't use wasapi then the only other right (soundwise) solution is KS ... not Realtek Digital Ouput ...


----------



## SpirosG

As i don't follow this topic regularly, does anybody know if a solution for the blue screens, when watching YouTube, was found ???


----------



## Jakkal

exhibito said:


> Thanks, man.
> 
> One more thing..
> 
> ...


 
  
 Set it to 24 bit 44.1 Hz if most of your music is 44.1 Hz


spirosg said:


> As i don't follow this topic regularly, does anybody know if a solution for the blue screens, when watching YouTube, was found ???


 
  
 I haven't seen any solutions yet. I also have regular blue screens from the Via driver, but mine are random and I think not related to youtube.


----------



## SpirosG

you' re right, it is not only in YT, sometimes i have blues also when watching video clips [taken by my phone] in windows media player ... 
  
 the good thing is that I never have blues while ''Foobar-ing'', which is the most important  ...


----------



## exhibitO

spirosg said:


> it doesn't matter what you' re choosing under windows, since foobar takes exclusive control of the device, hence what is matter is what you choose as output in foobar ...
> 
> if you don't use wasapi then the only other right (soundwise) solution is KS ... not Realtek Digital Ouput ...


 
 KS? I dont see that under output. I only see WASAPI and Digital Output.
  
 Whats wrong with Digital output?


----------



## Jakkal

exhibito said:


> KS? I dont see that under output. I only see WASAPI and Digital Output.
> 
> Whats wrong with Digital output?


 
  
 Usually is better to use direct streaming output (ASIO, WASAPI, KS) instead of Direct Sound  (DS). The streaming is bypassing windows mixer and allows bit-exact playback. It is not a problem to use DS - Digital output, but is better if you use ASIO or WASAPI. I don't recommend Kernel streaming (KS) if you use Windows 7 or 8, because it is old method created for Windows XP. For Windows 7/8 use WASAPI (event), ASIO or if you have problems with them is OK to use DS. For ASIO you need to install drivers and Foobar plugin.
 Hope that helps.


----------



## exhibitO

jakkal said:


> Usually is better to use direct streaming output (ASIO, WASAPI, KS) instead of Direct Sound  (DS). The streaming is bypassing windows mixer and allows bit-exact playback. It is not a problem to use DS - Digital output, but is better if you use ASIO or WASAPI. I don't recommend Kernel streaming (KS) if you use Windows 7 or 8, because it is old method created for Windows XP. For Windows 7/8 use WASAPI (event), ASIO or if you have problems with them is OK to use DS. For ASIO you need to install drivers and Foobar plugin.
> Hope that helps.


 
 Thank you for explaining!
  
 I have issues with WASAPI that is why I opted to DS. 
  
 You said it doesnt matter what settings I keep in Windows, correct? I opted for 2 channel 24 bit 44.1kHz, is this ok?


----------



## Jakkal

exhibito said:


> Thank you for explaining!
> 
> I have issues with WASAPI that is why I opted to DS.
> 
> You said it doesnt matter what settings I keep in Windows, correct? I opted for 2 channel 24 bit 44.1kHz, is this ok?


 
 It matter for DS, so keep it at 24 bit 44.1.


----------



## conquerator2

I can confirm that at least on the NFB7 the USB sounds much better than the optical [optical out from my Creative Blaster Z].
 I compared the two yesterday and the USB is easily the better sounding input, in comparison optical sounds boomy and just all over the place unbalanced...


----------



## Jakkal

Someone should try it on NFB-11, because the implementation matters.


----------



## Broo0d

i am planning to buy the NFB-11, can i use different op amps like these for example?


----------



## Jakkal

broo0d said:


> i am planning to buy the NFB-11, can i use different op amps like these for example?


 
 No, you can not use those, because NFB-11 does not use opa in the amp part.
 "Fully  discrete analog stages without any OPA and couple caps in the signal channels."


----------



## matt120

Hey guys
  
 Is there a way to reduce the volume out over USB to the unit, I use the unit as digital preamp and for headphones but the volume difference between optical input and usb is massive
  
 I use foobar and don't want to reduce the volume there as this will reduce the resolution of the music.  When listening to music through my speakers with the unit set to USB I can't turn the volume past 8 o'clock without it being too loud, it feels like my mono block power amps aren't really hitting their stride.  If I play through the optical connection, I can turn the preamp (11.32) up to 12 o'clock and the music has much great dynamics. 
  
 Any thoughts?
  
 Cheers
 Matt


----------



## Jakkal

matt120 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Is there a way to reduce the volume out over USB to the unit, I use the unit as digital preamp and for headphones but the volume difference between optical input and usb is massive
> 
> ...


 
 I also want to use my windows volume, but it seems that audio-gd locked that options in the new driver. The only way to make the windows volume to work is to install older firmware/driver. If you wanna do that, send email to audio-gd and ask which one you need for your unit.
 Why you want to use USB, what's wrong with your optical?


----------



## matt120

Thanks Jakkal
  
 I don't really want to use Windows volume as I believe doing this in the digital domain actually compresses the music, and you get rounding errors. 
  
 I really wanted to check there wasn't a way to attenuate the signal from the USB input to the preamp circuit in the 11.32 itself


----------



## Jakkal

Actually as far as I know when using 24/32 bit depth your windows volume don't reduce the sound quality, you have enough bits above 16 to play with.
 I don't know another way to attenuate the signal from the USB, let someone else chime in.


----------



## matt120

That's a very good point! I'll look into how many dBs I can reduce by... It just doesn't sound as good that way or maybe I'm just convincing myself it's bad


----------



## godlyatheist

I noticed that when using USB my computer will BSOD nonstop if I use the integrated USB 2.0 ports from the Intel chipset. If I use the USB3.0 ports (Eltron), then I don't get BSOD. The first 1 sec of playback is always skipped on USB. Using optical now. Also, I thought using optical completely bypasses the onboard sound card but I can still change the volume with Windows volume slider. Is this normal?


----------



## FangJoker

Do I need a more powerful amp/dac?  I have a senn hd650 and have it cranked up all the way and it's loud but I want it to be louder. Any audio gd recommendations for more juice but the same sound?


----------



## godlyatheist

vegasf1 said:


> Do I need a more powerful amp/dac?  I have a senn hd650 and have it cranked up all the way and it's loud but I want it to be louder. Any audio gd recommendations for more juice but the same sound?



How is that possible? At 25% it's more than loud enough for me with the HD650. I'd be going dead at 40-50% on fire volume know. Are you sure your music player and system settings have the correct volume?


----------



## conquerator2

godlyatheist said:


> How is that possible? At 25% it's more than loud enough for me with the HD650. I'd be going dead at 40-50% on fire volume know. Are you sure your music player and system settings have the correct volume?


 
 Maybe his source has a weaker power output. Like a phone, portable player, anything that runs off a battery, etc.


----------



## godlyatheist

conquerator2 said:


> Maybe his source has a weaker power output. Like a phone, portable player, anything that runs off a battery, etc.



I thought he meant having to turn the volume know to max on his current audio gd amp. He's asking for another audio gd with same sound signature but more power.


----------



## conquerator2

godlyatheist said:


> I thought he meant having to turn the volume know to max on his current audio gd amp. He's asking for another audio gd with same sound signature but more power.


 
 I dunno. His source is not listed on his profile. If I knew that, that'd make it easier.


----------



## Heprer

Finally my audio gd nfb 11 made his way to my desk! It sounds very good!!! for my tastes at least, but the pop sound and the loss of the first two seconds when changing tracks(yourself) made me grin my teeth.
 But wait! here's the solution!
 http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_dsp_silence
  
 Install this and in foobar preferences - playback - DSP manager-chose affix silence.
 Configure it so it has silence before (milliseconds) 2000 and silence after (milliseconds) 0.
  
 This solved my nitpick with this awesome amp/dac unit.
 Hope it'll help.


----------



## godlyatheist

heprer said:


> Finally my audio gd nfb 11 made his way to my desk! It sounds very good!!! for my tastes at least, but the pop sound and the loss of the first two seconds when changing tracks(yourself) made me grin my teeth.
> But wait! here's the solution!
> http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_dsp_silence
> 
> ...


 
 I wish I had known that before going optical. I'll leave mine on optical since I don't want to lose an USB3.0 port to the dac. Bookmarked this for the future.


----------



## schuetz

kingwa said:


> The VIA engineers informed us that the VIA chip only supports Linux on X86 chipsets and not on ARM chipsets.
> Thanks all for your help and advice.


 
  
 Does it mean the new VIA VT 1731 isn't able to support ARM Linux based computers  (plugcomputers or NAS) ?
  
 If yes, why not using XMOS chip wich works well on any device ?


----------



## genclaymore

schuetz said:


> Does it mean the new VIA VT 1731 isn't able to support ARM Linux based computers  (plugcomputers or NAS) ?
> 
> If yes, why not using XMOS chip wich works well on any device ?


 

 I wonder that as well, since like you said has wide range of support. It shouldn't be too hard to make a adapter like the VIA and place the xmos chip on it, since the Usb chip is replaceable. Unless there's more to it then just doing that.


----------



## conquerator2

genclaymore said:


> I wonder that as well, since like you said has wide range of support. It shouldn't be too hard to make a adapter like the VIA and place the xmos chip on it, since the Usb chip is replaceable. Unless there's more to it then just doing that.



I believe Kingwa already tried the XMOS chip but did not like the resulting sound. That is what I read.


----------



## FangJoker

The source is my computer connected via usb.  I use jriver mc20 and I do notice that volume is lower on jriver than other media players.  I had no problems when I owned schiit gear, but wanted to go SS instead of tube so went with the audio gd.  I like jriver a lot as it sounds better to me than other media players but having to crank it to near max levels is not what I think I should be needing to do.  I have checked system volume and software volume settings and both are maxed.  I have to keep investigating jriver settings and see if I can get more volume out of it somehow.


----------



## hifidream

Just ordered the nfb11 with TCXO upgrade. Merry Xmas everyone


----------



## smodtactical

Hey everyone I was thinking about going for the NFB 11 or 15, but all the usb issues people are having with the 11 is making me a bit worried. If I want something that will work out of the box with usb, should I avoid the NFB 11 and go for the 15 because it seems people are not having as much problems with the 15.


----------



## SpirosG

the problems are caused by the VIA 1731 drivers ... I think that all audio-gd's have the VIA, so there is no difference if you're going to pick the 15 ... you'll encounter the same problems.


----------



## Broo0d

My NFB-11 2014 arrived yesterday ... i can't listen to multiple applications at the same time.
  
 is there a solution?


----------



## conquerator2

broo0d said:


> My NFB-11 2014 arrived yesterday ... i can't listen to multiple applications at the same time.
> 
> is there a solution?




Use Direct Sound, instead of ASIO/WASAPI.
Possibility of sound quality degradation though


----------



## smodtactical

I am someone who wants things to work with relative ease and not have blue screens and driver problems etc. But I am also looking for great sound out of my DT 990 pro 250 ohm and future HD 598 and 650. 
  
 Do you think I should steer clear from NFB series?
  
 Is there another safer option that performs as well?


----------



## hifidream

I received my nfb-11 yesterday. Didn't face any issues in driver installation. Just make sure you are not connected to usb hub (connect directly to the pc/laptop). Enjoying with jriver now. Havent tried headphone out yet
The relay is quite audible which is a minor distraction for me.


----------



## thug behram

How does this go with the HE-500 and D2000?

 Are drivers stable for Windows 8?


----------



## exhibitO

Can someone explain to me why everyone is struggling with Windows drivers, when you can just use Optical out? Assuming you guys have SPDIF


----------



## thug behram

exhibito said:


> Can someone explain to me why everyone is struggling with Windows drivers, when you can just use Optical out? Assuming you guys have SPDIF




I wanna use both. USB for laptop and optical for PS4


----------



## kvtaco17

I've always used USB on all my Audio-GD gear with multiple desktops, laptops and windows 8 tablets and never had an issue... I think most of the problems are user error...


----------



## SpirosG

kvtaco17 said:


> I've always used USB on all my Audio-GD gear with multiple desktops, laptops and windows 8 tablets and never had an issue... I think most of the problems are user error...


 
  
 hmm, this is a technical forum and I doubt it that so many experienced users (despite the fact that they love the sound) can make the same mistakes and have eg. those awfull blue-screens, etc. ... Personally, I did everything possible, but I still get them, while in YouTube, WMP, etc. and it is really frustrating ... luckily, with foobar I 've got no issues ....


----------



## willowbrook

I've been interest in upgrading my setup from HD598+E17 for a long time and NFB-11 has caught my attention. I was thinking of getting something along HD600 or HD650, but have not found many impressions with NFB-11. Can anyone recommend in choosing between 600/650 and if nfb-11 is not a good match, maybe another SS amp?


----------



## WeirdG

Quick question... Is the NFB-11 the exact same as the NFB-11.32, or are there some differences? I assumed it was just a name change, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Nosgis

I plan on using this amp/dac with Spotify (premium). Any issues with that, has anyone tried?


----------



## Murder Mike

nosgis said:


> I plan on using this amp/dac with Spotify (premium). Any issues with that, has anyone tried?


 
 I've done it plenty of times, no issues here on Windows 7.


----------



## Nosgis

Thank you! I have also not decided on whether I should get the NFB-11 or NFB-15. Any opinions? My headphones is the HE-400i.


----------



## conquerator2

nosgis said:


> Thank you! I have also not decided on whether I should get the NFB-11 or NFB-15. Any opinions? My headphones is the HE-400i.


 
 Both would be good. NFB-11 is for warmer headphones, NFB-15 for neutral/brighter ones.
 I considered the HE-400i a bit warm, but your mileage may vary. Both would sound good!


----------



## thug behram

conquerator2 said:


> Both would be good. NFB-11 is for warmer headphones, NFB-15 for neutral/brighter ones.
> I considered the HE-400i a bit warm, but your mileage may vary. Both would sound good!




Differences for detail and bass?


----------



## conquerator2

thug behram said:


> Differences for detail and bass?




NFB11 - more detail
NFB15 - more bass


----------



## WeirdG

conquerator2 said:


> Both would be good. NFB-11 is for warmer headphones, NFB-15 for neutral/brighter ones.
> I considered the HE-400i a bit warm, but your mileage may vary. Both would sound good!


 
 Good to know.  Just got my HE-400i today. 

 Can anyone recommend a reasonable audiophile USB cable to use with the NFB-11?  I've been eyeing either the Audioquest Cinnamon or Carbon.  Can anyone suggest something else in the $100 price range?


----------



## SpirosG

you just need to spend 10 bucks for a Belkin gold... I remember a review of several usb cables in the online version of TAS, where the el cheapo shined between much more expensive options. 
  
 If you need to spend money, just do it in a more expensive Audio-Gd amp/dac ... It would make more (sonic) sense ...


----------



## WeirdG

spirosg said:


> you just need to spend 10 bucks for a Belkin gold... I remember a review of several usb cables in the online version of TAS, where the el cheapo shined between much more expensive options.
> 
> If you need to spend money, just do it in a more expensive Audio-Gd amp/dac ... It would make more (sonic) sense ...


 
 I've been reading a lot of posts where people are comparing between Wireworld, Pangea, Audioquest, etc. cables, and I was just wondering if I can improve over my cheapo cable, or would an upgrade like that make more sense with higher end gear?  I'm currently using an NFB-11.32 with HE-400i cans.


----------



## SpirosG

weirdg said:


> I've been reading a lot of posts where people are comparing between Wireworld, Pangea, Audioquest, etc. cables, and I was just wondering if I can improve over my cheapo cable, or would an upgrade like that make more sense with higher end gear?  I'm currently using an NFB-11.32 with HE-400i cans.


 
 I did my experiments and concluded that a good 10-15 bucks usb cable, nicely shielded is enough (Belkin- Hama- etc)... i didn't notice any improvements with more expensive cables . For me, the answer is clear ... put the money in upgraded amp/dacs ...


----------



## willowbrook

There is no such thing as audiophile USB cables...6ft USB cable on Amazon for $5 is enough.


----------



## WeirdG

willowbrook said:


> There is no such thing as audiophile USB cables...6ft USB cable on Amazon for $5 is enough.


 
 Thanks for your scientific response.  I'll take that into account.


----------



## hifidream

I am facing a peculiar issue with my nfb-11. Somwtime when I turns off any switch on my house( other lights, fan etc) NFB 11 goes on mute. I have to turn the nfb11 off and on for it to work properly. Is it a surge issue? I am not facing issues with other appliances in the audio chain (Nuc, amp). Any idea what could be the issue. The nfb11 is connected through a trip lite surge protector...


----------



## q2klepto

Deleted - wrong thread.


----------



## willowbrook

weirdg said:


> Thanks for your scientific response.  I'll take that into account.



There are countless threads about audiophile USB cables making a difference in sound vs. they don't...I just personally believe in using a decently built cable vs. a cable which costs over $50. I'd rather just fund that money into upgrading gears.


----------



## wmedrz

Supra


----------



## whatup69

weirdg said:


> Good to know.  Just got my HE-400i today.
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a reasonable audiophile USB cable to use with the NFB-11?  I've been eyeing either the Audioquest Cinnamon or Carbon.  Can anyone suggest something else in the $100 price range?


 
Please just use the usb cable that is provided with the nfb11. Or spend $100 on a usb cable which is over 1/3 the price of the amp/dac and a/b yourself. Or you could spend that extra 100 on a higher up audio-gd product. Or maybe do a little research into usb cables and i dont just mean marketing speak from cable companys. Good luck!


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Hi,
  
 this DAC/AMP seems very great in all aspects (and good pricing), currently I own the iFi micro iDSD for my portable setup, but I'm looking for a full desktop solution, now my question is should this be a good pair for my Sennheiser HD800 and Grado RS2 in terms of power output and neutral sounding?


----------



## Nitric

wow,,
Just saw AGD just released 3 HE series models...drooling..


----------



## conquerator2

Regenerative PSUs huh... I don't think I can or need one, honestly


----------



## bwmarrin

So..  I've recently ordered some HE-500 headphones .  I have an old Headroom Bithead Total dac/amp but I want to upgrade that as well.  I was initially looking at getting the HiFiMan EF-5 and it's onsale right now at Audio Advisor for $333 which seems like a pretty nice price.  I'd still need a DAC though and I would like a 32/384 DAC so I can try out some of those formats (I know there's not a ton of it but I have some) and see if I can even tell any difference   I guess you never know until you try it right?
  
 Whatever I get I will use with USB.  I've been reading the forum and it looks like a lot of people have had USB problems with the NFB-11. So...
  
 1- Would the NFB-11 be a better match or worse (amp wise) than the HF-5 amp for the HE-500 headphones?
  
 2- Does USB work? Or does it not work.  Is it just a matter of fiddling with it for a bit or "doing it right" or does it just flat out not work very well?  I don't want something I have to mess with all the time - that'd be a PIA.
  
 3- Is there much (any) difference from a 24/192 DAC and a 32/384 DAC?  Would I be better off getting a stable 24/192 DAC and  the HF-5?
  
 I'd love to get something that is under $500 bucks and it would be nice if it was a single device so it would be a bit easier to take it from home to work and back though it's probably going to sit at work mostly. I could wait longer (and save up) if I'm better off with a Yulong, Firefly, Oppo HA-1, or some other option.  I don't really want to buy something that's 10 times the price and .01% better either. 
  
 Thanks


----------



## whatup69

bwmarrin said:


> So..  I've recently ordered some HE-500 headphones .  I have an old Headroom Bithead Total dac/amp but I want to upgrade that as well.  I was initially looking at getting the HiFiMan EF-5 and it's onsale right now at Audio Advisor for $333 which seems like a pretty nice price.  I'd still need a DAC though and I would like a 32/384 DAC so I can try out some of those formats (I know there's not a ton of it but I have some) and see if I can even tell any difference   I guess you never know until you try it right?
> 
> Whatever I get I will use with USB.  I've been reading the forum and it looks like a lot of people have had USB problems with the NFB-11. So...
> 
> ...



The nfb11 will be great with the he500. No need for a separate amp like the ef5. I have the nfb15 and spent an afternoon comparing different amps/dacs in the 500-1500 price range and none impressed me much over my own setup (nfb15->he500) except for the oppo HA-1 which is nzd$2000 where i live. My nfb15 cost me just under nzd$400 (usd$310) to my doorstep including paypal fees and txco upgrade. Also I've never had usb problems. Just install driver from audio gd, plug in usb take afew seconds to install drivers and you're away. Too easy and no issues. As for bit rate/sample rate i personally don't bother with anything higher than 24/96 but your mileage may vary.


----------



## bwmarrin

whatup69 said:


> The nfb11 will be great with the he500. No need for a separate amp like the ef5. I have the nfb15 and spent an afternoon comparing different amps/dacs in the 500-1500 price range and none impressed me much over my own setup (nfb15->he500) except for the oppo HA-1 which is nzd$2000 where i live. My nfb15 cost me just under nzd$400 (usd$310) to my doorstep including paypal fees and txco upgrade. Also I've never had usb problems. Just install driver from audio gd, plug in usb take afew seconds to install drivers and you're away. Too easy and no issues. As for bit rate/sample rate i personally don't bother with anything higher than 24/96 but your mileage may vary.


 
  
 Thanks a lot! That NFB11 really looks (spec wise) awesome and the price is hard to even believe - it's easily 1/3 or less the price of most other recommendations I've gotten.  That makes me a bit nervous though, why is it sooo much cheaper? 
  
 How much of a difference did you think the Oppo gave?  I'm a bit of an Oppo fan but it sure is a ton more expensive.
  
 Also, any chance you've tried the commonly recommended bifrost/lyr combo and can compare it to the NFB11 and Oppo?  Thanks a lot, I really do appreciate it.  Oh, and double thanks for the USB info.  Glad to hear it's working just fine for someone - hopefully I'll have the same experience if I get one.
  
 I wish there was a local meet around me with other people offering to let me try their gear


----------



## whatup69

Honestly from the single ended output i don't think there would be too much discernible difference between the nfb11 and ha-1. My nfb15 is definitely warmer sounding than other more neutral dac implementations (tried various pcm1704 and ess9018 implementations as well as some wolfson dacs to compare nfb15) and the he500 isn't too picky, though it actually makes a very good reference can. Current/power really make the difference though which the audio gd gear has in spades. For example i thought the firestone libby sounded ****, anemic and lifeless even though it has a very good dac and class a amp like the ha-1. As for why audio gd is so cheap, i can only speak from my impressions of them. I'm very glad i took a chance and decided to go audio gd, their customer service is very good and it took 3 working days from order to delivery to new zealand. They also declared my package as usd80 per my request so no issues with extra fees and custom tax. They are a no ******** no snake oil company. Shoot kingwa an email and I'm sure he'll help you sort your source needs to suit you. All the technical specifications are laid out openly for you on their website on all their products. Their acss and current gain volume implementation is ideal for planar magnetic headphones. I'm very impressed with their engineering and build quality. You have a great price to performance head phone in the he500 (considered end game), why not go for the best price/performance in source gear IMO, and go audio gd? I'm not affiliated with audio gd in any way, just very impressed with my first purchase from them, and will be sticking loyal to them. Even more so after i compared so many amps/dacs at my only local HiFi shop. Sorry about wall of text I'm on mobile

Edit: please don't let audio gd price put you off, it is not an indication of quality. In fact i feel their pricing is very honest unlike most companies in this industry. Though if you are in the us and can afford the ha-1 then that'll be a no brainer. Though hearing the ha-1 just makes me want to try one of kingwas ess9018 implementations with a class A amp.....


----------



## SpirosG

bwmarrin said:


> So..  I've recently ordered some HE-500 headphones .  I have an old Headroom Bithead Total dac/amp but I want to upgrade that as well.  I was initially looking at getting the HiFiMan EF-5 and it's onsale right now at Audio Advisor for $333 which seems like a pretty nice price.  I'd still need a DAC though and I would like a 32/384 DAC so I can try out some of those formats (I know there's not a ton of it but I have some) and see if I can even tell any difference   I guess you never know until you try it right?
> 
> Whatever I get I will use with USB.  I've been reading the forum and it looks like a lot of people have had USB problems with the NFB-11. So...
> 
> ...


 
  
 I pair NFB 11 (2014) with HE 500  and I 'm very happy, sonic-wise. Plenty of quality drive, good and neutral though the whole acoustic range.
  
 When in Foobar, i've got no USB issues. 
  
 However, when in YouTube, I always end up with a win7 blue screen (which indicates the VIA driver as the source of problem) . I keep mailing KingWa about the issue, and last time promised to send the matter up to the guys in VIA. May I point out that several users here, have reported blue screens when YouTube-ing ...
  
 Another issue is that you practically cannot play DSD files, since the relay ''pop'' noise, each time you change a file, is unbearable. I decided to overcome this, by having Foobar do a dsd-> pcm convertion on the fly ... thus no native dsd (except the case you can live with terrible sounds) ... 
  
 All in all, for the price the NFB 11 is the best HE 500 companion. If the A.M. issues could be cured, it would be the perfect choice.


----------



## bwmarrin

whatup69 said:


> ...


 
  
 No worries about the text-wall.  Wasn't too bad, really 
  
 Thanks for the input.  Just curious, do you have problems with youtube?  Are you using Foobar?  Do you use Direct Sound, ASIO, WASAPI, or maybe Wasabi?  
  
 The main thing that I'm concerned with on the audio-gd is getting something that doesn't work well the way I hope to use it - which is USB and I do listen to a lot of youtube when checking out new bands.  So, all the people having problems really concerns me.
  
 I suppose I could afford a HA-1 (and I do live in the US) but I'd much rather something that's in the NFB-11 price range, who wouldn't?  Especially if there isn't much difference.


----------



## bwmarrin

spirosg said:


> I pair NFB 11 (2014) with HE 500  and I 'm very happy, sonic-wise. Plenty of quality drive, good and neutral though the whole acoustic range.
> 
> When in Foobar, i've got no USB issues.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks Spirosgon!  That's definitely the sort of thing I'd be really annoyed by and probably the main reason I'm really hesitant about the audio-gd products.
  
 Are you using ASIO, Direct Sound, or WASAPI?  Just curious. 
  
 I also read there's a foobar component you can use to play "silence" during track changes that fixes the relay pop sound, but I haven't tested it since I don't have one 
  
 How loud is the pop sound? When listening to music does it over power the headphones at normal-moderate volumes?  
  
 Also, the pop is just a relay in the device right? It's not in the headphones?


----------



## SpirosG

bwmarrin said:


> Thanks Spirosgon!  That's definitely the sort of thing I'd be really annoyed by and probably the main reason I'm really hesitant about the audio-gd products.
> 
> Are you using ASIO, Direct Sound, or WASAPI?  Just curious.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 No Direct Sound. This is, in general, the worst option, no matter which dac you use ... When the manufacturer's asio drivers are stable, we must use them. Wasapi is another great option. Personally, with NFB 11 I use Wasapi.
  
 I tried this ''silence'' component in an effort to play native dsd without ''popping''.  I' m sorry to report that it didn't do the job for me.
  
 The pop sound doesn't stay in the device. In my case, it comes out, in my powered speakers (Presonus Eris 4.5) ... and it is really loud & annoying most of the times... makes you fear about the health of the speakers. I didn't test it with my headphones, they are far more expensive and I don't want to risk it.  Anyway, if you follow my practice and let foobar play dsd as pcm, this problem becomes negligible. In addition this foobar convertion seems not to affect the sound. I can hear almost no difference when I compare with native dsd  ... If VIA and Kingwa solve the YT problem, then the NFB 11 will be a perfect machine.


----------



## bwmarrin

spirosg said:


> No Direct Sound. This is, in general, the worst option, no matter which dac you use ... When the manufacturer's asio drivers are stable, we must use them. Wasapi is another great option. Personally, with NFB 11 I use Wasapi.
> 
> I tried this ''silence'' component in an effort to play native dsd without ''popping''.  I' m sorry to report that it didn't do the job for me.
> 
> The pop sound doesn't stay in the device. In my case, it comes out, in my powered speakers (Presonus Eris 4.5) ... and it is really loud & annoying most of the times... makes you fear about the health of the speakers. I didn't test it with my headphones, they are far more expensive and I don't want to risk it.  Anyway, if you follow my practice and let foobar play dsd as pcm, this problem becomes negligible. In addition this foobar convertion seems not to affect the sound. I can hear almost no difference when I compare with native dsd  ... If VIA and Kingwa solve the YT problem, then the NFB 11 will be a perfect machine.


 
  
  
 I hope they get the problems fixed too.  I think I'm going to hold out a bit and see if anything happens but all these things really make me very wary about getting the nfb11.
  
 Right now I use Foobar and wasapi with my old (but problem free) headroom total bithead - but I have no idea how much power it puts out and I'm sure it's going to be less than what the he-500's need.  I could just use it as a DAC for awhile though and get a amp for the new headphones - which is what I might end up doing.
  
 I'm going to e-mail audio-gd and see if they have any estimate on when these issues will be resolved and "try out" their customer support - see how that goes.


----------



## Siba

How does the AGD NFB11 pair with the HD-650 vs the AGD NFB15? I like warmer music signature, but also enjoy extra detail and soundstage. Priority would probably go to warmth/soundstage over absolute neutrality/revealing detail, as the setup would mostly be for just fun listening and not sound engineering or anything like that.  Reading through the majority of the thread, it seems there are quite a few issues with getting the NFB11 setup properly.
  
 Other options are the often recommended Schiit Asgard 2, but it may be out of my budget range to get a Bifrost with it. I don't know if I could stand the aesthetics of the Asgard 2 along with a smaller DAC like the modi being mismatched in size/footprint on my desk.


----------



## Stillhart

siba said:


> How does the AGD NFB11 pair with the HD-650 vs the AGD NFB15? I like warmer music signature, but also enjoy extra detail and soundstage. Priority would probably go to warmth/soundstage over absolute neutrality/revealing detail, as the setup would mostly be for just fun listening and not sound engineering or anything like that.  Reading through the majority of the thread, it seems there are quite a few issues with getting the NFB11 setup properly.
> 
> Other options are the often recommended Schiit Asgard 2, but it may be out of my budget range to get a Bifrost with it. I don't know if I could stand the aesthetics of the Asgard 2 along with a smaller DAC like the modi being mismatched in size/footprint on my desk.


 
  
 I haven't heard the NFB-11 but I wasn't crazy about the HD650 out of the NFB-15.  Until I plugged it into my Project Ember, that is...


----------



## Siba

stillhart said:


> I haven't heard the NFB-11 but I wasn't crazy about the HD650 out of the NFB-15.  Until I plugged it into my Project Ember, that is...


 
 So is your setup NFB15 -> Project ember -> HD650? Does the non-built ember require advanced soldering skills, or can a noob do it? Never done any soldering before


----------



## Stillhart

siba said:


> So is your setup NFB15 -> Project ember -> HD650? Does the non-built ember require advanced soldering skills, or can a noob do it? Never done any soldering before


 
  
 You can buy it assembled for a few extra bucks.  I got mine used on the classifieds here so, obviously, already assembled.


----------



## Surlias

So I've heard good things about the sound quality of NFB-11. However, I've also heard a lot of reports about problems with the USB drivers in Windows. Does anyone know what particular USB chipset the NFB-11 uses? Other Amp+DAC units I'm considering list the specific chipset they use, for instance the Schiit Modi 2 and the Lovely Cube, both of which use the C-Media CM6631A which seems to have better driver support than whatever the NFB-11 uses.
  
 I'm really conflicted over which to choose between the NFB-11 and the Lovely Cube. Then there's the NFB-15 as well, which further complicates the decision. I guess I like that the AGD models provide SPDIF connections, whereas the Lovely Cube only supports USB and analog input. However, if the AGD devices have shoddy USB support, that is also quite undesirable.
  
*Does anyone have experience with both the Lovely Cube and the NFB-11 (and/or NFB-15 as well)? I'm looking for an Amp+DAC to drive a pair of Sennheiser HD 650 or 600 headphones. *Of course, even the headphones choice is a decision that is confounding me a bit, since the HD 600s are also very attractive (and cheaper). I may have to give them both a trial. However I'd like best possible amp for the job so both of the headphones I'm interested are properly represented. I expect either pair would be a substantial upgrade from HD 555s I'm currently using, unamplified and driven by an onboard Realtek ALC898 chipset.
  
 Someday I'll probably try my hand at building a Bottlehead Crack (which will pretty much render the HD 600 vs 650 choice I make now moot, since I hear either pair sound exceptional with the Crack), at which point I'll also get a new DAC and move whichever Amp+DAC I choose now over to my Harman/Kardon AVR 1700 which has absolutely horrendous headphone output.


----------



## willowbrook

surlias said:


> So I've heard good things about the sound quality of NFB-11. However, I've also heard a lot of reports about problems with the USB drivers in Windows. Does anyone know what particular USB chipset the NFB-11 uses? Other Amp+DAC units I'm considering list the specific chipset they use, for instance the Schiit Modi 2 and the Lovely Cube, both of which use the C-Media CM6631A which seems to have better driver support than whatever the NFB-11 uses.
> 
> I'm really conflicted over which to choose between the NFB-11 and the Lovely Cube. Then there's the NFB-15 as well, which further complicates the decision. I guess I like that the AGD models provide SPDIF connections, whereas the Lovely Cube only supports USB and analog input. However, if the AGD devices have shoddy USB support, that is also quite undesirable.
> 
> ...


 
 I have a HD650 and NFB-11 w/ all the upgrades coming soon. I will let you know soon. I've heard that it isn't an excellent match, but it's not horrible either.


----------



## Surlias

willowbrook said:


> I have a HD650 and NFB-11 w/ all the upgrades coming soon. I will let you know soon. I've heard that it isn't an excellent match, but it's not horrible either.


 
 Cool! I'm getting antsy though, and I've more or less settled on the NFB-11 + HD 650 myself. It's at the point where I should probably just decide with a coin toss, I have such an annoying tendency to fret about decisions like these. I hope to see your impressions posted soon!
  
 The one thing that's really holding me up at the moment, is that Audio-GD hasn't replied to an email I sent them. First I sent it to audio-gd@126.com, and then after a day went by with no answer, I sent the same question to audio-gd@vip.163.com. Now another day has gone by without a response. Am I using the right email address? The reps from other companies, for instance Schiit and Lovely Cube have promptly responded within 24 hours or less. I've heard Audio-GD is usually very good about responding quickly, so I'm wondering if maybe there is a technical issue preventing my messages from reaching them, or vice-versa.


----------



## whatup69

surlias said:


> Cool! I'm getting antsy though, and I've more or less settled on the NFB-11 + HD 650 myself. It's at the point where I should probably just decide with a coin toss, I have such an annoying tendency to fret about decisions like these. I hope to see your impressions posted soon!
> 
> The one thing that's really holding me up at the moment, is that Audio-GD hasn't replied to an email I sent them. First I sent it to audio-gd@126.com, and then after a day went by with no answer, I sent the same question to audio-gd@vip.163.com. Now another day has gone by without a response. Am I using the right email address? The reps from other companies, for instance Schiit and Lovely Cube have promptly responded within 24 hours or less. I've heard Audio-GD is usually very good about responding quickly, so I'm wondering if maybe there is a technical issue preventing my messages from reaching them, or vice-versa.



Did you get a message delivery report? Usually when you email them you get a message delivery confirmation almost straight away, and they reply within 24hrs usually less. Ive been really impressed with their customer service though so not sure whats going on with you. I will say that audio gd being a chinese company, a lot of chinese businesses and chinese in general are very busy and also have time off around new year. Its always atound new years time, then about a month to a month and a half later for chinese new year. Just part of the culture that you have to understand (sourc: im chinese lol)


----------



## Surlias

whatup69 said:


> Did you get a message delivery report? Usually when you email them you get a message delivery confirmation almost straight away, and they reply within 24hrs usually less. Ive been really impressed with their customer service though so not sure whats going on with you. I will say that audio gd being a chinese company, a lot of chinese businesses and chinese in general are very busy and also have time off around new year. Its always atound new years time, then about a month to a month and a half later for chinese new year. Just part of the culture that you have to understand (sourc: im chinese lol)


 
 Hmm no I never got a message delivery confirmation for either one. Thanks for the heads up. I guess I'll try with a different account. I used a Yahoo account, I guess I'll try Gmail next.


----------



## thug behram

surlias said:


> Hmm no I never got a message delivery confirmation for either one. Thanks for the heads up. I guess I'll try with a different account. I used a Yahoo account, I guess I'll try Gmail next.


 
 check your spam


----------



## Surlias

Yeah I've been checking the spam folder, but thanks for the suggestion anyways. Anyhow, I just sent a message via gmail a few minutes ago and promptly received a delivery confirmation, so maybe Audio-GD's account is filtering messages from (my) Yahoo accounts. Oh well, gmail to the rescue.


----------



## schuetz

Does anyone have experience plugging this DAC on an ARM linux based computer ?


----------



## willowbrook

So, I have received the HD650 before the NFB-11 ...but I must say the HD650 are pretty good even without an amp (plugged into my laptop with max volume). I guess it's a little on the warm side, but I wouldn't say that they are warm warm compared to my gr07 which I would classify as warm or the HD598. I can't wait to hear them with NFB-11, will post updates soon sometime in the following week.


----------



## whatup69

willowbrook said:


> So, I have received the HD650 before the NFB-11 ...but I must say the HD650 are pretty good even without an amp (plugged into my laptop with max volume). I guess it's a little on the warm side, but I wouldn't say that they are warm warm compared to my gr07 which I would classify as warm or the HD598. I can't wait to hear them with NFB-11, will post updates soon sometime in the following week.



Nice! Looking forward to it


----------



## willowbrook

So, the NFB-11 arrived about 2~3 days after shipment (very fast) with DHL. Came in good condition, had no problem installing the driver.
 When I plugged it the HD650, I heard a lot of sibilance, but it went away after like a minute of listening. The build quality is very good, it looks much better in person than in the photos.
 Amping the HD650 makes a whole lot of difference, it opens up the soundstage, tightens the bass and it sounds detailed. The 3 blob soundstage is gone opposed to underpowered HD650 having 3blob soundstage.
 Volume pot at around 12~1 olock at high gain is perfect for me. One major problem is that there is a delay when you switch/start play for about 1~2 seconds. If anyone has a fix, I would appreciate it if you could share them.
 I would definitely say that the combination of HD650+NFB-11 is definitely warm, not too warm though. It didn't wow me, but it is not a bad combination at all.
 My sound signature leans towards neutrality, but HD650+NFB-11 is not bad at all. It might pair up with HD600 better as someone else suggested. As my music library is filled with bad recordings, it might actually be better for me.
 Now I plugged in the DT1350, a very neutral closed cans, and felt that the NFB-11 is actually warm too, so I would recommend if your sound signature leans toward neutral, high treble you should get HD600 or other neutral cans.


----------



## willowbrook

After some hours of listening, I have decided to get the HD600 and sell these. It is not a bad combination at all, but I just can't get over the rolled off treble sound sig of HD650+NFB-11.
 The amp itself is very detailed and all, but it is slightly on the warm side.


----------



## Surlias

I ended up ordering the same combo as you, still waiting on the NFB-11 though. Thanks for you impressions, hopefully I can listen for myself soon. If you think the NFB-11 sounds warm as it is with the HD 650, then I'm definitely glad I didn't go for the NFB-15 which is warmer still. However, I've seen a number of people who say they prefer the HD 600's paired with an NFB-15 vs an 11. I hope you find the 600/11 combo to your liking.

Please post your impressions of the 600/11 combo! I'll post my own 650/11 impressions soon.


----------



## willowbrook

On the problem with mute relay, I contacted them and they replied with
  
 "Dear Sir,
 This is because the NFB11 had the hardware control only and for support DSD must want had the mute design,
 If you don't need play DSD music native, you can only cut one wire to remove the mute design. If you want the information please inform us.
 In our other larger DAC had the software mute design so had not this issue.
 Kingwa"
  
 I really do not want to open the chassis and cut a wire to prevent this issue. Is there any other fix or method to avoid this?


----------



## willowbrook

Another contact and Kingwa has said that a new firmware is coming out soon to fix the problem.


----------



## Surlias

Can the firmware be updated on existing units, or does that mean that only new models produced after the update drops will have the new firmware?


----------



## willowbrook

I think you can update the firmware, there is a tool for updating firmware on the website if you click the older drivers link. The link to downloading that tool isn't working right now though. Another problem I am facing is that I cannot disable ASIO after activating it...another contact to Kingwa.


----------



## Surlias

Why do you want to disable ASIO? Isn't that the preferred output, since it enables on-the-fly resolution/sampling rate adjustment?
  
 >>Ok so I just got mine hooked up. Problem free driver installation, no option for "ASIO" output in foobar, just "audio-gd USB audio". Selected that and it seems to work fine. I went into Windows' audio output configuration and checked all the sampling rates. Playback in foobar seems capable of switching to the correct sample rate on the fly without me having to do anything.
  
 So far I'm not _overly _impressed with the HD 650's compared to my HD 555's. But they sound nice and smooth, no complaints so far. I don't have much experience with a wide range of headphones, so I'm not sure if I really know how to identify warmth, darkness, etc. Maybe I need to just compare against some 600's to see if I can notice the difference.
  
 I'll post further impressions after I've spent some more time listening to music.
  
 I am greatly relieved, however, that the driver installation and implementation has been so painless (so far).
  
 EDIT:

 I see what you mean about the delay now, I installed the ASIO driver and SACD support and yeah that's annoying. Hopefully they will release the firmware soon, because I want to be able to do DSD for SACD so cutting the wire is totally out of the question.


----------



## SpirosG

Hi, new kids in the [NFB 11] block. I wish many joyful listenings.
  
 Glad to read that you don't face any software issues. Don't you have blue -screens while in YouTube ? Which is your OS ? 
  
 Best,
  
 Spiros


----------



## willowbrook

surlias said:


> Why do you want to disable ASIO? Isn't that the preferred output, since it enables on-the-fly resolution/sampling rate adjustment?
> 
> >>Ok so I just got mine hooked up. Problem free driver installation, no option for "ASIO" output in foobar, just "audio-gd USB audio". Selected that and it seems to work fine. I went into Windows' audio output configuration and checked all the sampling rates. Playback in foobar seems capable of switching to the correct sample rate on the fly without me having to do anything.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's great that it's working for you well. For DSD, that is normal. However, for normal playback, it should be fixed. I am using Windows 8.1, which might be why I am having problems. 
  


spirosg said:


> Hi, new kids in the [NFB 11] block. I wish many joyful listenings.
> 
> Glad to read that you don't face any software issues. Don't you have blue -screens while in YouTube ? Which is your OS ?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am using Windows 8.1 64bit. No blue screens in Youtube...other applications actually work fine, but it's just that when using Wasapi in Foobar, pausing/playing seems to trigger the mute relay.


----------



## SpirosG

willowbrook said:


> That's great that it's working for you well. For DSD, that is normal. However, for normal playback, it should be fixed. I am using Windows 8.1, which might be why I am having problems.
> 
> 
> I am using Windows 8.1 64bit. No blue screens in Youtube...other applications actually work fine, but it's just that when using Wasapi in Foobar, pausing/playing seems to trigger the mute relay.


 
 thnx for the info
  
 it is peculiar that you have relay popping/clicking when on wasapi ... in my case, as well as, others that I have read, the relay comes into place, only during native dsd playback. Never while playing pcm on wasapi ... Anyway, give a try to the ''silence dsp'' component for foobar (that it was mentioned a few pages ago) ... this may give a temporary solution while finding out a permanent one ...


----------



## SpirosG

surlias said:


> >>Ok so I just got mine hooked up. Problem free driver installation, no option for "ASIO" output in foobar, just "audio-gd USB audio".


 
  
 Another peculiar thing ... if you use the latest driver, under foobar's output you should find : '' ASIO " VIA KS Direct ASIO'' .... Are you sure that you have allready installed the ASIO SUPPORT ( foo_out_asio) in your foobar ???


----------



## willowbrook

spirosg said:


> Another peculiar thing ... if you use the latest driver, under foobar's output you should find : '' ASIO " VIA KS Direct ASIO'' .... Are you sure that you have allready installed the ASIO SUPPORT ( foo_out_asio) in your foobar ???




I haven't installed the component yet, but I will try today. I reinstalled the driver a couple of times, but no luck with wasapi mute relay problem.
Silence DSP was the plugin I was looking for. Thank you.


----------



## Surlias

deleted


----------



## Surlias

deleted


----------



## Surlias

Ugh yeah that delay is hella annoying. Seems that once audio is playing, you can keep it going seamlessly (changing tracks, incidental system sounds, etc), but there is always a delay going from silence to playing any sound, which is definitely problematic for isolated system sounds if you're using the NFB-11 as the default system playback device (configured in Direct Sound mode, not ASIO or WASAPI) and there isn't music playing in the background.
   
Does anyone know if this is an issue with the optical/coaxial inputs as well, or if it's just with USB?

  
 Quote:


> *willowbrook* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 
  
 @Willowbrook
 Is this the issue that you're saying Kingwa claims the next firmware update will resolve? Also, I'm using Windows 7, so I don't think the fact that you're using Windows 8 is causing your issue.


----------



## willowbrook

surlias said:


> @Willowbrook
> Is this the issue that you're saying Kingwa claims the next firmware update will resolve? Also, I'm using Windows 7, so I don't think the fact that you're using Windows 8 is causing your issue.


 
  
 Yes, it is. He just said to wait a few days for the update. For DS, I am actually not having any problems. It's the opposite. There is a relay at the start of a program, but when you pause and play it does not trigger it. For example, when playing a movie on VLC, there is no problem at all between pausing and playing. When you exit VLC, there is that tick sound from NFB-11. When you start up VLC again, there is another tick sound after 1~2 seconds. Same with all programs. It seems to be related to Wasapi, I haven't tried ASIO yet, but will soon.


----------



## Hans-Austria

Sorry wrong thread!


----------



## Surlias

I gotta say, it blows my mind that some people are cranking their NFB-11's up to 12 o'clock and above. With a pair of HD 650's, anything past about 11 is pretty uncomfortable. I think 12 and up would be ear splitting. I find I'm most comfortable in the 10'ish range, depending on the source of course.
  
 Intially I had them turned up louder, but quickly realized it was too loud because my ears started hurting. It seems like I can turn it up too loud for a little bit without really noticing right away because the NFB-11/HD 650 combo doesn't distort a higher volume levels as much as, say, my HD 555's did, which is a dead giveaway. I don't know if the NFB-11 or the HD 650's are  the reason for this, or if it's the combination. Guess I could try the HD 555's with the amp.


----------



## lynx121

Hi. I'm currently looking for my first full-sized amp/dac solution and these got in my radar. What is the difference between NFB-11 and NFB-11.32?


----------



## willowbrook

lynx121 said:


> Hi. I'm currently looking for my first full-sized amp/dac solution and these got in my radar. What is the difference between NFB-11 and NFB-11.32?


 
  
 I'm guessing DSD,DXD support, 384K playback capability, can upgrade transformer to 35W?
 You might be better off sending an e-mail to them for specifics.


----------



## JustinZ

Just ordered my NFB-11
 2x TCXO
  
 Came to $525CAD with our now ****ty exchange rate
  
 This will be my first DAC or AMP, hoping this will be my endgame unit along with my also hopefully endgame HD-650s
  
 Upgrading from HD-555s and M50s


----------



## teofilrocks

willowbrook said:


> Another contact and Kingwa has said that a new firmware is coming out soon to fix the problem.



Hmm, so one day the solution they have is to cut a wire inside, and the next it's to wait for a firmware update? That makes me a little nervous buying, especially when you add in all the comments in Audio-GD threads about driver difficulty.


----------



## willowbrook

justinz said:


> Just ordered my NFB-11
> 2x TCXO
> 
> Came to $525CAD with our now ****ty exchange rate
> ...


 
  
 Oh wow, I just notice the exchange rate for canadian dollar changed substantially. That is some crazy change.


----------



## willowbrook

teofilrocks said:


> Hmm, so one day the solution they have is to cut a wire inside, and the next it's to wait for a firmware update? That makes me a little nervous buying, especially when you add in all the comments in Audio-GD threads about driver difficulty.


 
  
 The product itself is great...the problem is only related to WASAPI. I will try ASIO when HD600 gets here...


----------



## teofilrocks

willowbrook said:


> The product itself is great...the problem is only related to WASAPI. I will try ASIO when HD600 gets here...



Ah, ok. I'm really not familiar with WASAPI and ASIO. I use iTunes and Spotify, not Foobar or JRiver, since I'm not into high-res audio files. So I'm guessing neither of those drivers would apply to me?


----------



## willowbrook

teofilrocks said:


> Ah, ok. I'm really not familiar with WASAPI and ASIO. I use iTunes and Spotify, not Foobar or JRiver, since I'm not into high-res audio files. So I'm guessing neither of those drivers would apply to me?


 
  
 Installing driver is very easy and it works well. Also, if you use iTunes and Spotify, there are going to be no problems. Same with other softwares that use directsound.


----------



## SpirosG

willowbrook said:


> The product itself is great...the problem is only related to WASAPI. I will try ASIO when HD600 gets here...


 
 WASAPI, by itself doesn't have this kind of behaviour ...
  
 I read that you use VLC ... Have you tried foobar ?


----------



## willowbrook

spirosg said:


> WASAPI, by itself doesn't have this kind of behaviour ...
> 
> I read that you use VLC ... Have you tried foobar ?


 
  
 I am talking about wasapi on foobar2k...I can't get anything to work on VLC except for DS. I just installed the post/pre-track silence component that you suggested, this might be a temp fix for now.


----------



## teofilrocks

willowbrook said:


> Installing driver is very easy and it works well. Also, if you use iTunes and Spotify, there are going to be no problems. Same with other softwares that use directsound.



I could also try using optical first, since I'm on an iMac running BootCamp. No drivers needed. Should be no audio gap.


----------



## willowbrook

teofilrocks said:


> I could also try using optical first, since I'm on an iMac running BootCamp. No drivers needed. Should be no audio gap.


 
 I think I saw someone post that optical had no problem.


----------



## conquerator2

Actually, my Audio-gd related problems were always due to the ASIO drivers, I believe, which then crippled WASAPI as well... Or rather the crappy VIA drivers, which are the native ASIO drivers...
 I hope I was just unlucky, as these issues don't seem too common to begin with.


----------



## Surlias

The drivers were easy to install. I haven't tried WASAPI, but Direct Sound seems to work ok. The only issue for me really is how it takes a second to start outputting sound after initiating playback, and sometimes when switching tracks or albums or whatever. I definitely have the issue even with playback in apps like VLC, which Willowbrook says he doesn't. Seems like everyone has a slightly different experience.


----------



## willowbrook

surlias said:


> The drivers were easy to install. I haven't tried WASAPI, but Direct Sound seems to work ok. The only issue for me really is how it takes a second to start outputting sound after initiating playback, and sometimes when switching tracks or albums or whatever. I definitely have the issue even with playback in apps like VLC, which Willowbrook says he doesn't. Seems like everyone has a slightly different experience.


 
  
 Hmm..I just tried pausing and playing movies in VLC. I use Foobar2k for music playback.


----------



## teofilrocks

stillhart said:


> I haven't heard the NFB-11 but I wasn't crazy about the HD650 out of the NFB-15.  Until I plugged it into my Project Ember, that is...


 
  
 What was it about the NFB-15 combo you didn't like? What did you like more about the Project Ember? I'm on the fence between the NFB-11 and NFB-15, and I'm not sure which would be better for my HD650 and soon-to-arrive TH600. Open to other options like a Project Ember and Modi or something in a similar price range.


----------



## Stillhart

teofilrocks said:


> What was it about the NFB-15 combo you didn't like? What did you like more about the Project Ember? I'm on the fence between the NFB-11 and NFB-15, and I'm not sure which would be better for my HD650 and soon-to-arrive TH600. Open to other options like a Project Ember and Modi or something in a similar price range.


 
  
 Responding via PM so as not to derail the thread.


----------



## Surlias

willowbrook said:


> Hmm..I just tried pausing and playing movies in VLC. I use Foobar2k for music playback.


 
 Yeah it doesn't happen pausing and playing, just initial playback. This seems to be a unilateral issue. Everything suffers from the initial mute, but then once the audio is working, it stays working (except the occasional track/album change in foobar).
  
 I just noticed that audio in the games I've tried seems way quieter than in foobar. I have to crank it up much higher, past 12 o'clock.


----------



## JustinZ

stillhart said:


> Responding via PM so as not to derail the thread.


 
 I'd liek to know as well


----------



## Stillhart

justinz said:


> I'd liek to know as well


 
  
  
 Well the short version is that I didn't *dislike* the NFB-15 + HD650, I just didn't really understand why people were so hyped on the HD650.  It sounded like nothing special.  Then I got my Ember a day or two later and tried that and subtle changes from the tube amp translated into a really sublime experience with the HD650.  I don't know what it was, but there was a great synergy there.  
  
 NFB-15 DAC + Project Ember Amp + HD650 could be an endgame setup for many people.
  
 Tonight, I'm going to try the HD650 straight out of a Geek Out Signature Edition, which uses the Sabre DAC with an amp that's a bit less powerful than the one in the Audio-GD.  (It also has some femto-unicorn-magic upgrades.)  It's not really an apples to apples comparison, but it should give a better idea of how the HD650 would sound with the NFB-11 vs the NFB-15.  I'll post my results.


----------



## Surlias

stillhart said:


> Well the short version is that I didn't *dislike* the NFB-15 + HD650, I just didn't really understand why people were so hyped on the HD650.  It sounded like nothing special.  Then I got my Ember a day or two later and tried that and subtle changes from the tube amp translated into a really sublime experience with the HD650.  I don't know what it was, but there was a great synergy there.
> 
> NFB-15 DAC + Project Ember Amp + HD650 could be an endgame setup for many people.
> 
> Tonight, I'm going to try the HD650 straight out of a Geek Out Signature Edition, which uses the Sabre DAC with an amp that's a bit less powerful than the one in the Audio-GD.  (It also has some femto-unicorn-magic upgrades.)  It's not really an apples to apples comparison, but it should give a better idea of how the HD650 would sound with the NFB-11 vs the NFB-15.  I'll post my results.




So if the 650's sound good with NFB-15 + project ember, then it would probably sound pretty good with an NFB-15 + Bottlehead crack, right? In your project ember setup, is the DAC the only thing in use from the NFB-15, or does the solid state amp sound signature (if there is such a thing?) also work its way into the pipeline before reaching the ember amp?


----------



## Stillhart

surlias said:


> So if the 650's sound good with NFB-15 + project ember, then it would probably sound pretty good with an NFB-15 + Bottlehead crack, right? In your project ember setup, is the DAC the only thing in use from the NFB-15, or does the solid state amp sound signature (if there is such a thing?) also work its way into the pipeline before reaching the ember amp?


 
  
 Correct, the NFB-15 is just being used as a DAC in this setup and the amp stage has no influence on the sound.  The Crack is supposed to sound really good with the HD650, so I doubt you could go wrong with any decent DAC.


----------



## Stillhart

Just some quick impressions of the HD650 with the NFB-15 vs the GO SE (Sabre DAC like the NFB-11).
  
 The most obvious differences are that the NFB-15 is smoother and warmer with a more intimate soundstage with mids pushed forward.  The Sabre is brighter with more detail resolution and a more even presentation (mids not forward nor recessed), but the treble can have a tendency to sound grainy... that's a tough one to explain but listen to it back to back with the Wolfson and you'll know what I'm talking about with grainy vs smooth.
  
 As to which suits the HD650 better, I think that's a matter of preference.  If you really like the syrupy, warm, intimate presentation, the NFB-15 is a good fit.  If you wish the HD650 were just a little less veiled and more open, the NFB-11 would probably suit you better.
  
 The HD650 is a great headphone and doesn't sound bad with either.  Since I tend to the more neutral-to-bright preference, the NFB-11 is my personal choice here.
  
 I think if I were to try them both going through the project Ember, it might be different.  But I don't have the patience to deal with that tonight.  Hope this helps some folks.


----------



## teofilrocks

stillhart said:


> Just some quick impressions of the HD650 with the NFB-15 vs the GO SE (Sabre DAC like the NFB-11).
> 
> The most obvious differences are that the NFB-15 is smoother and warmer with a more intimate soundstage with mids pushed forward.  The Sabre is brighter with more detail resolution and a more even presentation (mids not forward nor recessed), but the treble can have a tendency to sound grainy... that's a tough one to explain but listen to it back to back with the Wolfson and you'll know what I'm talking about with grainy vs smooth.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the notes. If there's one thing I would want to improve on the HD650, it'd be just a bit bigger sound stage. It seems like the Sabre might do that better, or at least not bring it in smaller. I just don't want a bright amp. Which is funny because I'm coming from the Modi/Magni, which some say is a bit thin/bright. And that's one of the reasons I'm switching, I want something with a bit more "weight", whatever that really entails. So if the Sabre isn't thinner or brighter than the M&M stack, it should be ok. 

On a side note, got my NFB-11 quote. The TCXO upgrades and shipping quickly take it from a $300 kit to a $400 kit.

Edit: and I wonder if an amp can have more weight while increasing sound stage at the same time?


----------



## Stillhart

teofilrocks said:


> Thanks for the notes. If there's one thing I would want to improve on the HD650, it'd be just a bit bigger sound stage. It seems like the Sabre might do that better, or at least not bring it in smaller. I just don't want a bright amp. Which is funny because I'm coming from the Modi/Magni, which some say is a bit thin/bright. And that's one of the reasons I'm switching, I want something with a bit more "weight", whatever that really entails. So if the Sabre isn't thinner or brighter than the M&M stack, it should be ok.
> 
> On a side note, got my NFB-11 quote. The TCXO upgrades and shipping quickly take it from a $300 kit to a $400 kit.
> 
> Edit: and I wonder if an amp can have more weight while increasing sound stage at the same time?


 
  
 Well I haven't heard the Magni so I can't comment on how bright it is relative to what I have.  But I do want to clarify that when I say the GO is brighter, I just mean relative to the NFB-15, which is known to be on the warm side.  Supposedly the Sabre DAC is more neutral than bright.


----------



## willowbrook

So, I just got the HD600...I will post some quick impressions in an hour.


----------



## willowbrook

After listening to about HD600 for about 30 minutes with NFB-11, I can definitely say that the match is better than HD650 for people with sound signature towards neutral/treble. I am not saying that NFB-11 is horrible with HD650, but it sounded a little veiled and too warm/mellow for me. That's just my case, people have different tastes and if you like smooth, laid back sound, go for the HD650...otherwise, I think HD600 is a nice match.
 While I think soundstage and bass was a bit better on the HD650, but HD600 is not too much different. The biggest difference is the treble and the laidback sound of HD650, other than that I think they are pretty similar. I have very recent productions of both, so it might be different if you have much older pairs.
 You won't be let down with HD600+NFB-11 
 If you are having trouble with wasapi in foobar2k about the mute relay, use post/pre-track silence component to set affix silence DSP (2000 milliseconds of silence before is doing well for me).
 Also, I don't think anyone will disagree to the fact that HD650 has much better stock cable...I think build quality of HD650 was better...


----------



## teofilrocks

willowbrook said:


> After listening to about HD600 for about 30 minutes with NFB-11, I can definitely say that the match is better than HD650 for people with sound signature towards neutral/treble. I am not saying that NFB-11 is horrible with HD650, but it sounded a little veiled and too warm/mellow for me. That's just my case, people have different tastes and if you like smooth, laid back sound, go for the HD650...otherwise, I think HD600 is a nice match.
> While I think soundstage and bass was a bit better on the HD650, but HD600 is not too much different. The biggest difference is the treble and the laidback sound of HD650, other than that I think they are pretty similar. I have very recent productions of both, so it might be different if you have much older pairs.
> You won't be let down with HD600+NFB-11
> If you are having trouble with wasapi in foobar2k about the mute relay, use post/pre-track silence component to set affix silence DSP (2000 milliseconds of silence before is doing well for me).
> Also, I don't think anyone will disagree to the fact that HD650 has much better stock cable...I think build quality of HD650 was better...



I think from this, the NFB-11 + 650 would be good for me, as opposed to the NFB-15. I like the warmth of the HD650, but I don't think I want more warmth added.


----------



## willowbrook

teofilrocks said:


> I think from this, the NFB-11 + 650 would be good for me, as opposed to the NFB-15. I like the warmth of the HD650, but I don't think I want more warmth added.


 
  
 I can't imagine how NFB-15 and 650 would sound like, too warm for sure...the amp section of NFB-11 is a bit on the warm side. The DAC itself is great, but I think the amp section is not excellent. I would have thought that nfb-11 and 600 would sound much better, but it was good enough to enjoy the music which I guess is all it matters


----------



## JustinZ

teofilrocks said:


> I think from this, the NFB-11 + 650 would be good for me, as opposed to the NFB-15. I like the warmth of the HD650, but I don't think I want more warmth added.


 
  
  
 I haven't received my 650s or my NFB-11
  
 but I've heard the 15 is warmer than the 11
 and the 650s are warmer still than the 600s
  
 I didnt want to double up the warmness so I went with the NFB-11
  
 I listed to mostly electronic / hip hop and read the NFB-11 lacks some bass when compared to the NFB-15, which concerns me a little, but everybody has been raving about the 'resolution' of the 11 so I hope I made the right choice


----------



## teofilrocks

willowbrook said:


> I can't imagine how NFB-15 and 650 would sound like, too warm for sure...the amp section of NFB-11 is a bit on the warm side. The DAC itself is great, but I think the amp section is not excellent. I would have thought that nfb-11 and 600 would sound much better, but it was good enough to enjoy the music which I guess is all it matters



Did the amp section not live up because of technical weaknesses or sound signature?


----------



## willowbrook

teofilrocks said:


> Did the amp section not live up because of technical weaknesses or sound signature?


 
  
 After listening for some more hours, I think it's great actually. I haven't really heard any expensive amps, so I can't really comment on that...


----------



## willowbrook

I can't get ASIO to work now...I activated ASIO with the driver that audio-gd provided. I installed the asio component on foobar2k, but nothing shows up...restarted my computer, nothing...


----------



## Surlias

Yeah they really need to get the firmware/drivers/whatever is causing the problems fixed. I wonder if this is an issue with Mac which doesn't require a driver


----------



## Stillhart

willowbrook said:


> I can't get ASIO to work now...I activated ASIO with the driver that audio-gd provided. I installed the asio component on foobar2k, but nothing shows up...restarted my computer, nothing...


 
  
 I had problems with ASIO on my NFB-15 so I just use WASPI instead.  Pretty much the same thing...


----------



## willowbrook

stillhart said:


> I had problems with ASIO on my NFB-15 so I just use WASPI instead.  Pretty much the same thing...


 
  
 So many driver problems...also I am getting these pop/crackling noises when I switch track or play something. It goes away after like 10 seconds, but it is very annoying. I am starting to wonder if the gear is actually worth it because of so many driver problems.


----------



## willowbrook

All day, I was able to listen to HD600 and compare directly with HD650 right after that. I was very surprised to hear that they actually sound very very similar. I was about to let the HD650 go and listen to my HD600 happily ever and after, however I now find that HD650 has a fuller sound and better instrumental separation than HD600. It is also easier and more enjoyable to listen to for long periods of time. It must be the recessed bass of HD600 which gave a kind of fatiguing long listening session. When I first heard the HD650, I felt it to be too warm for my taste, however after listening to HD600 for a long time, it is extremely similar. Constantly switching, it is hard to spot differences, but the most obvious ones can be heard easily. The HD600 lacks bass compared to HD650 which gives a too forward feeling of mid and highs and that makes it hard to listen for long periods. Also, HD650 has a recessed treble, just a little bit which gives it a smooth sounding presentation suitable for listening to bad mastering etc. You can also enjoy the music without getting ear piercing sounds once in a while.
 I would have to listen to them a little bit more to definitely decide which one to let go and it will be a very hard decision.
 The only way for sure I guess is to actually listen to both of them instead of reading people's impressions.


----------



## Surlias

willowbrook said:


> All day, I was able to listen to HD600 and compare directly with HD650 right after that. I was very surprised to hear that they actually sound very very similar. I was about to let the HD650 go and listen to my HD600 happily ever and after, however I now find that HD650 has a fuller sound and better instrumental separation than HD600.


 
  
 I appreciate you keeping us posted on your impressions of the HD 600 and 650, because I'm in the midst of the same debate. I have the 650 and I've been trying to decide whether to bother getting a pair of the 600 to compare. After reading your last post, I think I'm going to just stick with the 650. Just doesn't seem like it'll be worth the hassle to compare what by all accounts are two very similar pairs of headphones. I got a nice deal on the 650's anyhow. So thanks for posting! Now I can just sit back and enjoy the music and see how much the sound improves as the 'phones break in.
  
 ...
  
 As far as the whole ASIO/WASAPI debate goes, is it really that much more superior to DS? To avoid the USB driver and mute relay ******** until it gets fixed (hopefully), I'm just connecting optical to my mobo's Realtek chipset and using Direct Sound. I can't really tell any difference, aside from the fact that the user experience is 100% better without any mute interruptions or clicking noises from the amp etc etc. I was even getting an occasional blue screen running USB mode. But in terms of audio, the sound quality is indistinguishable to me. SACD playback via PCM conversion sounds as good as it did running DSD. So what gives? What's the obsession with WASAPI and ASIO?


----------



## Stillhart

surlias said:


> I appreciate you keeping us posted on your impressions of the HD 600 and 650, because I'm in the midst of the same debate. I have the 650 and I've been trying to decide whether to bother getting a pair of the 600 to compare. After reading your last post, I think I'm going to just stick with the 650. Just doesn't seem like it'll be worth the hassle to compare what by all accounts are two very similar pairs of headphones. I got a nice deal on the 650's anyhow. So thanks for posting! Now I can just sit back and enjoy the music and see how much the sound improves as the 'phones break in.
> 
> ...
> 
> As far as the whole ASIO/WASAPI debate goes, is it really that much more superior to DS? To avoid the USB driver and mute relay ******** until it gets fixed (hopefully), I'm just connecting optical to my mobo's Realtek chipset and using Direct Sound. I can't really tell any difference, aside from the fact that the user experience is 100% better without any mute interruptions or clicking noises from the amp etc etc. I was even getting an occasional blue screen running USB mode. But in terms of audio, the sound quality is indistinguishable to me. SACD playback via PCM conversion sounds as good as it did running DSD. So what gives? What's the obsession with WASAPI and ASIO?


 
  
 Optical is "limited" to 24/96 (or 24/192?), both more than enough for most normal folks.  I use my NFB-15 with WASPI over optical and it sounds fantastic.
  
 And yes, I can absolutely hear the difference between WASPI and DS.  WASPI and ASIO, not really, tho ASIO is supposed to be better on paper.
  
 The main benefit to me of using WASPI, separate from the SQ bump, is that it can be set to bypass all sound processing on your sound card.  This lets me leave on things like SBX Surround for when I'm gaming, but have it bypassed when I'm listening to music. Not super useful to everyone, but certainly handy to many.


----------



## SpirosG

willowbrook said:


> I can't get ASIO to work now...I activated ASIO with the driver that audio-gd provided. I installed the asio component on foobar2k, but nothing shows up...restarted my computer, nothing...


----------



## SpirosG

Before you install the drivers, you should first put them in a folder directly under C: ...
This seems strange, but it is clearly stated in audio-gd directions, and for some reasons that i don't understand does the job correctly... then you 'll able to see the asio in foobar....


----------



## willowbrook

spirosg said:


> Before you install the drivers, you should first put them in a folder directly under C: ...
> This seems strange, but it is clearly stated in audio-gd directions, and for some reasons that i don't understand does the job correctly... then you 'll able to see the asio in foobar....


 
  
 I am just going to stick with WASAPI...
  


surlias said:


> I appreciate you keeping us posted on your impressions of the HD 600 and 650, because I'm in the midst of the same debate. I have the 650 and I've been trying to decide whether to bother getting a pair of the 600 to compare. After reading your last post, I think I'm going to just stick with the 650. Just doesn't seem like it'll be worth the hassle to compare what by all accounts are two very similar pairs of headphones. I got a nice deal on the 650's anyhow. So thanks for posting! Now I can just sit back and enjoy the music and see how much the sound improves as the 'phones break in.
> 
> ...
> 
> As far as the whole ASIO/WASAPI debate goes, is it really that much more superior to DS? To avoid the USB driver and mute relay ******** until it gets fixed (hopefully), I'm just connecting optical to my mobo's Realtek chipset and using Direct Sound. I can't really tell any difference, aside from the fact that the user experience is 100% better without any mute interruptions or clicking noises from the amp etc etc. I was even getting an occasional blue screen running USB mode. But in terms of audio, the sound quality is indistinguishable to me. SACD playback via PCM conversion sounds as good as it did running DSD. So what gives? What's the obsession with WASAPI and ASIO?


 
  
 Yes, my final advice is that if you got the HD650, don't bother getting the HD600 unless you can have them both. If you are that curious, you can always sell one back, but I think that will be too much of a hassle. HD600 is basically a bit higher treble, recessed bass and forward sounding mid and highs compared to 650. It does not sound as fun as 650, but it does sound very natural. It can be fatiguing to listen for long periods, so I think in the end HD650 is the way go unless you really want  something like the 600.


----------



## Surlias

stillhart said:


> Optical is "limited" to 24/96 (or 24/192?), both more than enough for most normal folks.  I use my NFB-15 with WASPI over optical and it sounds fantastic.
> 
> And yes, I can absolutely hear the difference between WASPI and DS.  WASPI and ASIO, not really, tho ASIO is supposed to be better on paper.
> 
> The main benefit to me of using WASPI, separate from the SQ bump, is that it can be set to bypass all sound processing on your sound card.  This lets me leave on things like SBX Surround for when I'm gaming, but have it bypassed when I'm listening to music. Not super useful to everyone, but certainly handy to many.


 
  
 I installed the WASAPI output component, dunno if I can hear any real difference (using optical). One thing I had to do though was activate the Resampler DSP because it was failing playback on a 24-bit FLAC recording with 88.2 KHz sample rate. So I set the resampler DSP to target 96 KHz, and now it's working. Seems silly to have to do. It would be so nice if the damn USB input wasn't so buggy!


----------



## Surlias

Has anyone done any experimenting with the oversampling options (via the jumpers on the mainboard)? Especially with the Sennheiser HD 650's? Not sure if the headphones make any difference in what setting is most effective.


----------



## willowbrook

So, I just kept having this problem of sudden stops and clicking sounds in random parts of songs and I became really annoyed for a few days. However, after a simple USB port switch, the clicking noise completely faded and the output is very clean. If anyone is having problem similar like me, I suggest switching USB port or a driver update for them if switching does not fix the problem.


----------



## Stillhart

willowbrook said:


> So, I just kept having this problem of sudden stops and clicking sounds in random parts of songs and I became really annoyed for a few days. However, after a simple USB port switch, the clicking noise completely faded and the output is very clean. If anyone is having problem similar like me, I suggest switching USB port or a driver update for them if switching does not fix the problem.


 
  
 Oh yeah, now that you mention it, I've heard other folks complain that USB3 seems to have issues and USB2 ports work better.  This was on a different DAC so YMMV.


----------



## willowbrook

stillhart said:


> Oh yeah, now that you mention it, I've heard other folks complain that USB3 seems to have issues and USB2 ports work better.  This was on a different DAC so YMMV.


 
  
 Yes, I think that is it. I have 2 3.0 and both of those did not work so well. The 2.0 port works flawlessly


----------



## mandrake50

I have several DACs that refuse to work, or work poorly going through any USB 3 hub. A few also do not like on board USB 3.

I guess I have been lucky with the NFB 11, my T420 laptop has no USB 3 ports and it has worked flawlessly with that computer. It happens that this is the only machine that I have used the NFB 11 with. I have often wondered why people have had problems with the drivers, as I have had absolutely none.


----------



## SpirosG

mandrake50 said:


> I have several DACs that refuse to work, or work poorly going through any USB 3 hub. A few also do not like on board USB 3.
> 
> I guess I have been lucky with the NFB 11, my T420 laptop has no USB 3 ports and it has worked flawlessly with that computer. It happens that this is the only machine that I have used the NFB 11 with. I have often wondered why people have had problems with the drivers, as I have had absolutely none.


 
 what 's your OS ?


----------



## mandrake50

A few different versions of Windows 7... PRO and ultimate, 32 and 64 bit. It doesn't seem to matter which I try, similar or identical results.


----------



## willowbrook

spirosg said:


> what 's your OS ?


 
 I think after Windows 8, people seem to have problems. If you go on Schiit's Wyrd product site, it says that the problem is common with Windows 8 and Mac Mavericks. I might be wrong and it could just be the quality of USB hubs or something...


----------



## Trashman

Looks like there's a new 2015 model that recently went up on the Audio GD site
  
 http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB112014/NFB112014EN.htm
  
 Has anyone used the NFB 11 with HE-560's? Is it a good match?


----------



## Surlias

From their website:
  
*What's new in the NFB-11(2015)?*
 1, Transformer upgrade, from 20W to 35W, which is improve on  the drive ability and the sound quality richer.
 2, Because the NFB11 had the hardware mute design , not as our other products had the software mute design, so we addition a switch for select active /suspend  the mute design for  remove the DSD music pop sound. Even always stay on active state ,it still can working fine with PCM and DSD music.
  
 So maybe this means the new firmware upgrade is available? If it can't be applied to the older versions, I'm gonna be pissed. I just bought a 2014 edition like a week ago. I think they should have informed me that a new edition was only a week away, I feel cheated. 
  
 EDIT:
  
 I sent an email to Audio-GD asking if there is a new firmware. I'll let you know what I hear back.


----------



## conquerator2

surlias said:


> From their website:
> 
> *What's new in the NFB-11(2015)?*
> 1, Transformer upgrade, from 20W to 35W, which is improve on  the drive ability and the sound quality richer.
> ...


 
 Pssh, yeah great of them to add it NOW... A year too late for me and my former Compass2


----------



## willowbrook

surlias said:


> From their website:
> 
> *What's new in the NFB-11(2015)?*
> 1, Transformer upgrade, from 20W to 35W, which is improve on  the drive ability and the sound quality richer.
> ...


 
  
 Well, the transformer upgrade was free for a while anyway...now the switch part, I want that...so bad. I think the 2015 version is like a polished version of NFB-11 which is very nice, but bad for people who got it before the revision


----------



## Surlias

willowbrook said:


> Well, the transformer upgrade was free for a while anyway...now the switch part, I want that...so bad. I think the 2015 version is like a polished version of NFB-11 which is very nice, but bad for people who got it before the revision


 
  
 Yeah well if it was a month ago or more I'd be like, "ok sure whatever, that sucks, wish I had waited a month to order, hope the firmware upgrade is made available", but it was a damn week ago. I'm pretty annoyed that they didn't warn me, kinda shady IMO. If it was an operation where you did all the ordering online through an automated store front with no human interaction, that would be one thing, but with their system it's all handled through personal email one on one with another human being, so I think it's messed up that they didn't say anything to me (or you even, since you ordered yours only like a few days before me).


----------



## Stillhart

surlias said:


> Yeah well if it was a month ago or more I'd be like, "ok sure whatever, that sucks, wish I had waited a month to order, hope the firmware upgrade is made available", but it was a damn week ago. I'm pretty annoyed that they didn't warn me, kinda shady IMO. If it was an operation where you did all the ordering online through an automated store front with no human interaction, that would be one thing, but with their system it's all handled through personal email one on one with another human being, so I think it's messed up that they didn't say anything to me (or you even, since you ordered yours only like a few days before me).


 
  
 Have you you emailed them about it yet?  Maybe they'll offer to make it right somehow.  Kingwa is a pretty responsive guy.


----------



## Surlias

stillhart said:


> Have you you emailed them about it yet?  Maybe they'll offer to make it right somehow.  Kingwa is a pretty responsive guy.


 
  
 Yeah in the email I sent asking about the availability of a firmware update, I also asked if they would be willing to swap my unit. Curious to see what they say.


----------



## willowbrook

surlias said:


> Yeah well if it was a month ago or more I'd be like, "ok sure whatever, that sucks, wish I had waited a month to order, hope the firmware upgrade is made available", but it was a damn week ago. I'm pretty annoyed that they didn't warn me, kinda shady IMO. If it was an operation where you did all the ordering online through an automated store front with no human interaction, that would be one thing, but with their system it's all handled through personal email one on one with another human being, so I think it's messed up that they didn't say anything to me (or you even, since you ordered yours only like a few days before me).


 
  
 If you bought a week before the release of next revision, I can understand. However, as you know they might have stopped production of NFB-11 (2014) long ago, but they cannot be sitting in stock without being sold if they announce that a new model is going to be released soon...


----------



## teofilrocks

Interesting. I just got a quote for an NFB-11 a few days ago from them. No mention of a 2015 version or any of the listed changes.

However, people and companies who have a good reputation in this market, generally have gotten so by doing the right thing or going the extra mile. So even though I understand why companies don't make announcements before making product line updates, I would like to think Audio-GD would handle these few instances in good form.


----------



## wmedrz

trashman said:


> Looks like there's a new 2015 model that recently went up on the Audio GD site
> 
> http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB112014/NFB112014EN.htm
> 
> Has anyone used the NFB 11 with HE-560's? Is it a good match?


 
 The highs will be harsh and the presentation lacking body. I think NFB 15 may be better choice but I haven't heard it.


----------



## Surlias

Well so far all he's responded with is suggesting I cut the wire inside to disable the mute relay hardware permanently. He hasn't specifically said one way or the other about the availability of a new firmware update. However, I asked for an explanation as to why they used a "hardware mute design" rather than software, since the rest of their lineup apparently uses a software-based design, and he said that it was for cost reasons, the hardware solution being cheaper. It all has to do with enabling the DSD support, which I really don't care about. I followed up his last email asking if cutting the wire will disable DSD support. I'm guessing SACD etc playback could still be achieved via PCM if DSD support is disabled? Which is fine with me, because I don't really have many SACD recordings, but the mute thing is nonstop annoying.
  
 Given his explanation of why a hardware design was used instead of software, I'm assuming that a firmware fix isn't even possible (hence the physical switch on the new model). I've asked him whether cutting the wire will void my warranty, now waiting to hear back.


----------



## mandrake50

wmedrz said:


>


 

 I wonder how you know this? Have you listened to the combination, or are you just going by what AudioGD says about the differences?
 I have a recent model NFB 11 ..if anything I have found it to be way on the mellow smooth side. I have thought it could well be too laid back to get the best out ofr the 560. I should have a HE 560 in hand in the next few days, I will take a listen when I do and let people know...
 BTW, if the 15 is more laid back than my 11... it may sound like listening through a wool blanket...a wet one.


----------



## wmedrz

The HE560 is bright of natural. When I combine it with my NFB 11 the treble sound harsh. Using coax will help over USB/SPDIF. I found using DX90 as transport sounds surprisingly good with NFB 11. I recommend going balanced with HE560. It gives fullest amount of body compared with SE I have tried.


----------



## Surlias

Has anyone tried the "cutting a wire" fix for the mute delay thing? Just wondering what to expect exactly, and if there were any undesirable results. This is the picture Kingwa provided:


----------



## JustinZ

Wow... I got my NFB-11 yesterday.... and theres a new version already?


----------



## Surlias

justinz said:


> Wow... I got my NFB-11 yesterday.... and theres a new version already?


 
  
 I KNOW RIGHT


----------



## Stillhart

IMO, and I realize how much it's worth, these things get upgraded annually.  There's almost no difference between the different models.  I really wouldn't worry about it.  I bought an NFB-15.32 because it was the first one I found when I was looking for the NFB-15.  But there was already a newer version and one or two older versions as well.  I'd have taken any of them because the differences were so minimal.  
  
 YMMV of course.


----------



## JustinZ

stillhart said:


> IMO, and I realize how much it's worth, these things get upgraded annually.  There's almost no difference between the different models.  I really wouldn't worry about it.  I bought an NFB-15.32 because it was the first one I found when I was looking for the NFB-15.  But there was already a newer version and one or two older versions as well.  I'd have taken any of them because the differences were so minimal.
> 
> YMMV of course.


 
 Sure.. but mine is BRAND NEW  direct from them ....and they didnt say anything to me... and its already not worth what I paid... the least they could've done was told me to wait a week
 Also, the new switch solves a real issue
  
  
 I wonder if they're able to send a new back plate you can just mount the switch to


----------



## SpirosG

surlias said:


> Well so far all he's responded with is suggesting I cut the wire inside to disable the mute relay hardware permanently. He hasn't specifically said one way or the other about the availability of a new firmware update. However, I asked for an explanation as to why they used a "hardware mute design" rather than software, since the rest of their lineup apparently uses a software-based design, and he said that it was for cost reasons, the hardware solution being cheaper. It all has to do with enabling the DSD support, which I really don't care about. I followed up his last email asking if cutting the wire will disable DSD support. I'm guessing SACD etc playback could still be achieved via PCM if DSD support is disabled? Which is fine with me, because I don't really have many SACD recordings, but the mute thing is nonstop annoying.
> 
> Given his explanation of why a hardware design was used instead of software, I'm assuming that a firmware fix isn't even possible (hence the physical switch on the new model). I've asked him whether cutting the wire will void my warranty, now waiting to hear back.


 
 I don't really get it .... if you don't care about 'native dsd playback', you just have to set foobar to convert  dsd to pcm on the fly (first,  you need to instal the relevant plug in from here : http://sourceforge.net/projects/sacddecoder/ ) ... you choose 'wasapi'' ot ''asio: via ks direct asio'' as foobar's output and you forget about native dsd .... then you 'll never have pops and clicks from the relay anymore ... at least, this is what happened with my nfb 11 (2014) ... I only have the annoying sounds when I try to play native dsd ... never while playing pcm ... I have installed the latest firmware and drivers (latest meaning that they are some months old right now, if i remember well they were out around August 2014 ...
  
 All in all : You don't have to cut any wire if you don't care about dsd ...


----------



## chucky27

Hello everyone,
 New owner of NFB-11(2014) here. Does everyone experience following behavior? :
  
 1) In Foobar (ASIO mode) there are relay clicks (not very loud) on play/pause and manual track switching (automatic track change - no clicks)
 2) Relay clicks when I open any video file (though relay doesn't click on play/pause using DirectSound)
 3) I still hear loud pop during PCM/DSD switch.
  
 Do I understand correctly that after cutting those relay wires, all clicks will go away, but I may hear loud pop in native DSD mode (im OK with DSD->PCM conversion) ?
  
 Thanks
  
 P.S. Using Windows 8.1 x64, VIA USB 3.0 ports, no issues whatsoever with USB.


----------



## SpirosG

Welcome !
  
 Try to read the last few pages and you 'll become wiser ...
  
 There is not a ''consistent'' relay clicking behaviour ... as I explain in my previous post, personally I only have clicks /pops, etc. ONLY when playing native dsd  (the only way to hear native dsd is to intall in foobar the ASIO:foo_dsd_asio and then set it as foobar's output, further configuring that foo_dsd_asio will use 'via ks direct asio' as the asio driver) ... 
  
 When I play pcm either with wasapi or 'via ks asio' I don't have any problems. 
  
 If you cut the wires then you miss forever the chance to play native dsd ,,,
  
 I'm sorry to mention that these Audio_GD guys should be present in this thread, trying to help people, instead of appearing in other threads just to promote sales ....


----------



## chucky27

thanks,
 Guess there has been a h/w change in mute relay within NFB-11-2014 range (mine was manufactured in May) That may explain differences in click/pop experience. I've made my peace with quiet clicks, but those ear-shattering loud pops I can't bear (they sometimes occur even during PCM track switching). So it's cutting the wires way for me.


----------



## Heprer

Argh I feel like i'm gonna go on a "this is Sparta" rampage with my unit.
 So to sum it all up there is no solution firmware or software to the annoying pops. The only solution is to cut some wire inside with the loss of DSD playback or the 2015 version switch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Does anyone experience pops with optical, coax cable in theory it should, but it doesn't hurt asking.


----------



## conquerator2

mandrake50 said:


> I wonder how you know this? Have you listened to the combination, or are you just going by what AudioGD says about the differences?
> I have a recent model NFB 11 ..if anything I have found it to be way on the mellow smooth side. I have thought it could well be too laid back to get the best out ofr the 560. I should have a HE 560 in hand in the next few days, I will take a listen when I do and let people know...
> BTW, if the 15 is more laid back than my 11... it may sound like listening through a wool blanket...a wet one.


 
 I would say the Sabre chip is not a good match with the HE-560 in general, save for the rare implementations, like the Yulong D18 [going by reports and what I read].
 I owned the NFB-7 and while very detailed and precise, I don't consider it a good match for the HE-560 from experience. Maybe the NFB-11 is different enough, but that I don't know. I too think the NFB15 would be a better much,,,
 We'll see. YMMV.


----------



## Surlias

spirosg said:


> I don't really get it .... if you don't care about 'native dsd playback', you just have to set foobar to convert  dsd to pcm on the fly (first,  you need to instal the relevant plug in from here : http://sourceforge.net/projects/sacddecoder/ ) ... you choose 'wasapi'' ot ''asio: via ks direct asio'' as foobar's output and you forget about native dsd .... then you 'll never have pops and clicks from the relay anymore ... at least, this is what happened with my nfb 11 (2014) ... I only have the annoying sounds when I try to play native dsd ... never while playing pcm ... I have installed the latest firmware and drivers (latest meaning that they are some months old right now, if i remember well they were out around August 2014 ...
> 
> All in all : You don't have to cut any wire if you don't care about dsd ...


 
  
 No this is not the case for me. The issues I'm experiencing with my brand new obsolete NFB-11 aren't just during native DSD playback. It is constant, in ASIO, WASAPI, and DirectSound. Whenever audio playback is initiated, no matter WHAT the scenario, there is a delay during which playback has begun but audio is muted. This is annoying at best, and at worst it renders the NFB-11 useless as a system audio device via USB connection, since many system and application audio cues only last a second, they are completely lost by the mute delay. Not to mention all the clicking noises coming out of the box, which occur ANYTIME audio playback is initiated as well, regardless of the output method (ASIO, WASAPI, DirectSound). For instance, if I open up the properties for the audio-gd entry in Windows audio devices, and go to the tab where you can select a default depth and sample rate, and there try clicking on the "Test" button, the NFB-11 makes clicking noises and outputs only the faintest breath of the tail end of the test audio output because the mute delay has completely wiped it out.
  

  
 If I go into the the "sounds" tab of the Windows Sound configuration window where you can change the sound scheme and test the sound of different program events, if I click repeatedly on the "Test" button for any of the program events, the NFB-11 makes a whole lot of clicking noises, and only rarely outputs any audio, and if it does it's just a fraction.
  

  
 This was an issue Audio-GD was fully aware of when I purchased the unit, such that they have now released a revised model with a solution. However, they neglected to advertise the issue on the product page, and therefore as far as I'm concerned, I have received a defective product, regardless of whether the issue I'm describing is "intended functionality". I've sent an email to Kingwa saying as much and have requested a refund or an exchange for the new model, which I think is a reasonable request.
  



heprer said:


> Argh I feel like i'm gonna go on a "this is Sparta" rampage with my unit.
> So to sum it all up there is no solution firmware or software to the annoying pops. The only solution is to cut some wire inside with the loss of DSD playback or the 2015 version switch.
> Does anyone experience pops with optical, coax cable in theory it should, but it doesn't hurt asking.


 
  
 I actually don't hear any pops at the beginning of playback using any of the connectors, just mute. I thought the whole purpose of the muting was to prevent hearing the pops. To avoid the muting problem I've been using optical and haven't experienced either muting or popping. But I bought this unit because it had USB connectivity, so this isn't really a acceptable solution for me.


----------



## willowbrook

surlias said:


> No this is not the case for me. The issues I'm experiencing with my brand new obsolete NFB-11 aren't just during native DSD playback. It is constant, in ASIO, WASAPI, and DirectSound. Whenever audio playback is initiated, no matter WHAT the scenario, there is a delay during which playback has begun but audio is muted. This is annoying at best, and at worst it renders the NFB-11 useless as a system audio device via USB connection, since many system and application audio cues only last a second, they are completely lost by the mute delay. Not to mention all the clicking noises coming out of the box, which occur ANYTIME audio playback is initiated as well, regardless of the output method (ASIO, WASAPI, DirectSound). For instance, if I open up the properties for the audio-gd entry in Windows audio devices, and go to the tab where you can select a default depth and sample rate, and there try clicking on the "Test" button, the NFB-11 makes clicking noises and outputs only the faintest breath of the tail end of the test audio output because the mute delay has completely wiped it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Please keep us updated with the refund, return for 2015 version process...it would be nice if I could also do that since it's been under 2 weeks for me. Although you might have to pay the shipping costs which would be insane for round trip...


----------



## SpirosG

surlias said:


> No this is not the case for me. The issues I'm experiencing with my brand new obsolete NFB-11 aren't just during native DSD playback. It is constant, in ASIO, WASAPI, and DirectSound. Whenever audio playback is initiated, no matter WHAT the scenario, there is a delay during which playback has begun but audio is muted. This is annoying at best, and at worst it renders the NFB-11 useless as a system audio device via USB connection, since many system and application audio cues only last a second, they are completely lost by the mute delay. Not to mention all the clicking noises coming out of the box, which occur ANYTIME audio playback is initiated as well, regardless of the output method (ASIO, WASAPI, DirectSound). For instance, if I open up the properties for the audio-gd entry in Windows audio devices, and go to the tab where you can select a default depth and sample rate, and there try clicking on the "Test" button, the NFB-11 makes clicking noises and outputs only the faintest breath of the tail end of the test audio output because the mute delay has completely wiped it out.
> 
> 
> 
> If I go into the the "sounds" tab of the Windows Sound configuration window where you can change the sound scheme and test the sound of different program events, if I click repeatedly on the "Test" button for any of the program events, the NFB-11 makes a whole lot of clicking noises, and only rarely outputs any audio, and if it does it's just a fraction.


 
 this must be a problematic unit and IMHO you are entitled in a refund or replacement ....


----------



## SpirosG

willowbrook said:


> Please keep us updated with the refund, return for 2015 version process...it would be nice if I could also do that since it's been under 2 weeks for me. Although you might have to pay the shipping costs which would be insane for round trip...


 
 according to their website's warranty conditions, THEY pay for any shipping if the unit is defective ....


----------



## mandrake50

conquerator2 said:


> I would say the Sabre chip is not a good match with the HE-560 in general, save for the rare implementations, like the Yulong D18 [going by reports and what I read].
> I owned the NFB-7 and while very detailed and precise, I don't consider it a good match for the HE-560 from experience. Maybe the NFB-11 is different enough, but that I don't know. I too think the NFB15 would be a better much,,,
> We'll see. YMMV.




Going by reports and what you have read.. and specifications or manufacturers claims... from what I have read and personal experience ...often leads one astray. I try not to comment on anything unless I have had direct experience with using the actual exact item being discussed. Maybe that is why my post count is so low...


We will see once I get my HE 560s. But I can say having used at least a dozen phones, including the He 400i, HD600, 650, HP50, X1, X2 and a few Grados.. using the headphone amp in the NFB11 the sound is verging on being just too laid back for me. Using the line out driving a few other amps I find the sound to remind me more of the descriptions that I have read of the Sabre sound... but still far from being over analytical, edgy, or harsh. The sound signature that one gets from the headphone out on the NFB 11 seems to be 80% influenced by the analog stage. (at least in my unit).

Will let folks here know what I think of the pairing with the HE 560 once I can speak from experience and not conjecture.


----------



## willowbrook

spirosg said:


> according to their website's warranty conditions, THEY pay for any shipping if the unit is defective ....


 
 I have no idea if anyone else is having this problem or this is intentionally normal...nothing else seems wrong except for the fact that mute relay is triggered every time. When they said that for cost reasons, they had to go hardware for this, it makes me think that it was done intentionally and no one has addressed this so far.
 Even if audio-gd would allow for return and send of 2015 version, paying for the shipping fee alone is around $70 which I don't think is worth the wait and the improvement.


----------



## Surlias

willowbrook said:


> I have no idea if anyone else is having this problem or this is intentionally normal...nothing else seems wrong except for the fact that mute relay is triggered every time. When they said that for cost reasons, they had to go hardware for this, it makes me think that it was done intentionally and no one has addressed this so far.
> Even if audio-gd would allow for return and send of 2015 version, paying for the shipping fee alone is around $70 which I don't think is worth the wait and the improvement.


 
  
 All I'm saying is they should have indicated in the product description that it had this "feature". After all it's not like they didn't know about it. Quite the contrary.


----------



## willowbrook

I just got a reply saying "Do you notice there is $23 price difference between them?" after I asked for a swap. I guess I will just back off since it looks like all the extra costs and hassle does not seem to be worth my time.


----------



## Surlias

willowbrook said:


> I just got a reply saying "Do you notice there is $23 price difference between them?" after I asked for a swap. I guess I will just back off since it looks like all the extra costs and hassle does not seem to be worth my time.


 
  
 They actually offered to swap for you if you paid the difference? Did they say anything about shipping? So far all they've had to say to me is explaining--ad nauseum--that the mute design is necessary for DSD.


----------



## JustinZ

willowbrook said:


> I just got a reply saying "Do you notice there is $23 price difference between them?" after I asked for a swap. I guess I will just back off since it looks like all the extra costs and hassle does not seem to be worth my time.


 
 is it just $10?
  
  
 315 - > 325?


----------



## Surlias

Can anyone still pull up the page referencing the 2015 model? The only page I can find now is for the old 2014 model.
  
 EDIT:

 Nevermind, the new model comes up in a different browser, but I guess I have the old page cached in Chrome or something.


----------



## SpirosG

surlias said:


> Can anyone still pull up the page referencing the 2015 model? The only page I can find now is for the old 2014 model.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Nevermind, the new model comes up in a different browser, but I guess I have the old page cached in Chrome or something.


 
 http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB112014/NFB112014EN.htm
  
  
 Chrome in my lap, leads me to the 2015 model if I use the above link ....


----------



## Surlias

spirosg said:


> http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB112014/NFB112014EN.htm
> 
> 
> Chrome in my lap, leads me to the 2015 model if I use the above link ....


 
  
 Yeah I just meant that Chrome must have cached the old page on my computer. I wiped the cache and the new page comes up.
  
 Anyways, Kingwa has offered to give me a full refund (including what I paid for shipping of the original unit) if I pay for return shipping. Then I can purchase the NFB-11 (2015) at my discretion. I'm strongly considering it. The alternative is cutting wires or doing a case mod and soldering in a switch myself. Either way, ~$35 for return shipping seems like the preferable choice.


----------



## Surlias

Can anyone comment on the value of the TXCO upgrades? Are they even remotely worth it?


----------



## conquerator2

^ yes is the universally accepted answer.


----------



## willowbrook

surlias said:


> Yeah I just meant that Chrome must have cached the old page on my computer. I wiped the cache and the new page comes up.
> 
> Anyways, Kingwa has offered to give me a full refund (including what I paid for shipping of the original unit) if I pay for return shipping. Then I can purchase the NFB-11 (2015) at my discretion. I'm strongly considering it. The alternative is cutting wires or doing a case mod and soldering in a switch myself. Either way, ~$35 for return shipping seems like the preferable choice.


 
  
 A refund of initial shipping fee is not bad at all. Although you would have to pay $35 more, I think it's pretty good.


----------



## willowbrook

surlias said:


> Can anyone comment on the value of the TXCO upgrades? Are they even remotely worth it?


 
  
 I hear somewhere that TXCO upgrades are only useful when you are oversampling or something. I am not sure of the exact situation, but it does not seem like it would make a huge difference anyway. I ordered mine with 2 TXCO upgrades, but if Kingwa can offer me a full refund like you I would not get TXCO upgrades next time for the 2015 version to justify the shipping costs.


----------



## CJG888

I presume they reduce jitter?


----------



## CJG888

I specified them on my NFB-1P, and am happy with the result!


----------



## willowbrook

http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USBface/Clock.htm Here is the information about TXCO.
 "The clock only active while setting at upsampling output." I have no idea what unsampling means, if someone could explain briefly I would appreciate it.


----------



## chucky27

New USB32 driver in town. Check out top news: http://www.audio-gd.com/En%20audio-gd.htm


----------



## Surlias

willowbrook said:


> A refund of initial shipping fee is not bad at all. Although you would have to pay $35 more, I think it's pretty good.


 
  
 Well, now I'm getting mixed messages. I think I've been communicating with multiple agents at Audio-GD and they are perhaps not aware of what one another are telling me. It all adds up to me not feeling confident that I will in fact receive a full refund.


----------



## conquerator2

surlias said:


> Well, now I'm getting mixed messages. I think I've been communicating with multiple agents at Audio-GD and they are perhaps not aware of what one another are telling me. It all adds up to me not feeling confident that I will in fact receive a full refund.


 
 Without name it's usually Kingwa, the guy who runs the place pretty much. As for the mixed messages, I believe the shipping price is not refundable... It's in the return policy at audio-gd I think.


----------



## SpirosG

Hopefully the new driver will finally solve the occasional blue-screen problems .... Let' s see ...


----------



## chucky27

regarding new driver - can't really say that smth changed sound-wise, but they added 64-bit ASIO driver. Fortunately for me never had any problems/hiccups/BSODs with previous drivers (lucky me).


----------



## Surlias

Does anyone know how the USB output works exactly? What I mean is, my understanding of how the SPDIF outputs work is that you have to set a static bit depth and sampling rate and then all output is upsampled or downsampled to that rate. Is this also how it works via USB? Or with USB connection is it able to dynamically output at the depth and sampling rate determined by the audio file being played?


----------



## chucky27

surlias said:


> Does anyone know how the USB output works exactly? What I mean is, my understanding of how the SPDIF outputs work is that you have to set a static bit depth and sampling rate and then all output is upsampled or downsampled to that rate. Is this also how it works via USB? Or with USB connection is it able to dynamically output at the depth and sampling rate determined by the audio file being played?


 
  
 In ASIO and WASAPI Exclusive modes sampling rate adjusts automatically. In other modes (DirectSound,etc) will be up/downsampled to what you've set in audio device properties.


----------



## Surlias

chucky27 said:


> In ASIO and WASAPI Exclusive modes sampling rate adjusts automatically. In other modes (DirectSound,etc) will be up/downsampled to what you've set in audio device properties.


 
  
 Does WASAPI Exclusive mode allow the sampling rate adjusts automatically when using SPDIF? BTW, I currently have a SoX Resampler active in order to enable PCM playback of DSD files via SPDIF. Without the resampler, I can't get DSD files to play. The only way to get DSD playback to work without the resampler is to set the PCM sample rate to 44.1 KHz, which kinda defeats the purpose, right?
  
 Also, how do I enable WASAPI Exclusive mode for SPDIF (if it's possible)? Currently, I have foobar set up like this:


----------



## Heprer

I had today one rca-rca coax cable to make some comparations between usb and spdif. I've used asio4all(in settings i could select spdif out).
 At Tools>SACD>PCM sample rate i couldn't use more than 88200 if i remember well, anyway on max it didn't work out.
 And of course at output asio4all.
 With these settings i could play DoP
 Also i've read that DSD can't be played via coax or optical because of the data stream being too big for those cables, only hdmi or usb can transmit DSD.


----------



## Surlias

Damnit I want the switch from the 2015 model


----------



## Heprer

What else does the new driver brings besides:
 -Via asio 15 ms vs 10 ms default value
 -windows toolbar sound: SPDIF interface(audio-gd) vs usb interface audio gd (why the change when it's usb conected)
 -bigger installer size (just for those above....?) 12.3mb vs 11.9mb
 No change on pop sounds, loss of sound when change the header in seekbar.
  
 I want the switch too but i think we all need to get used to this unit, which as sound/price goes it's damn good.
 What i'll do is: connect it to both usb and coax. Use coax all the time with no pops whatsoever, and only when i have some DSD files to listen to i'll switch to usb output(even with the switch the thing would be the same)
 The sole "minus" is that i wont be able to play 384khz files through spdif...


----------



## Surlias

heprer said:


> What else does the new driver brings besides:
> -Via asio 15 ms vs 10 ms default value
> -windows toolbar sound: SPDIF interface(audio-gd) vs usb interface audio gd (why the change when it's usb conected)
> -bigger installer size (just for those above....?) 12.3mb vs 11.9mb
> ...


 
  
 Yeah I suppose that is the best compromise without shelling out a bunch of money for shipping and everything. However, it seems to me like the USB output is a hint cleaner, less background noise. Could be my mind playing tricks on me though. Also, would be nice to be able to have mixed playlists, rather than being restricted to one format or the other and having to flip input switch on the unit and switch outputs in foobar configuration.
  
 Does anyone know what the difference is between WASAPI(event) and WASAPI(push) is?


----------



## 06S2k07Si

Hi all,

I've been reading this post for a while now. I'm curious if anyone has compared this to the IFI iDSD Micro. I'm wondering that for the difference in cost would the IFI unit be the better choice? With shipping and all options doesn't this unit price shipped equal almost $400? With the IDSD being $500 might it be worth the additional $$$? ...I'm currently considering these two units...

Any thoughts? 

Thanks, Brian


----------



## Heprer

Coax vs usb to my ears is like this:
  
 -with a blank wav file there was noise from 3pm to max 5 pm( if you see the potentiometer like a clock) where 5 pm is max. headphones used sennheiser hd 600, while on more sensitive grado sr60i the noise begins from 1 pm.
 This is the same on coax as on usb.( but those levels are ear bleeding levels )
 -to my ears with coax there was a bit more volume to the hights paired with sennheiser hd600 ( which is a nice thing imho) .
 -with coax i did not experience any pop sound, lose of sound that i have with the usb.
  
 The spdif was from my motherboard realtek chip (but i don't think it makes any difference if it was from some zillion dollar equipment or my cheap realtek chip) and 0.75m good cable.
  
 Why don't you use asio4all? Everywhere it says it's better than wasapi.


----------



## Heprer

I don't have IFI iDSD Micro but from what i can see its a portable amp/dac unit, so you have the battery to consider.
 The Micro can play DSD up to 512 vs nfb11 DSD128
 The dac chips differ nfb has Sabre ES9018( which is a pretty neutral dac chip) the micro has two Burr Brown chips(i didn't research what those chips are or their sound signature)
 The micro delivers 1560 mW @ 64 Ohm vs nfb11 1800mW/50 ohm. The turbo function in micro i guess increases distortion.
 The nfb 11 has a nice alps potentiometer vs micro
 I'd still go on nfb 11 now that it even solved the relays pop/sound loss issue with the 2015 ver switch.
  
 LE: I wander if the IFI iDSD Micro has the annoying but necessary mute relays to change from PCM to DSD.


----------



## Surlias

heprer said:


> Coax vs usb to my ears is like this:
> 
> -with a blank wav file there was noise from 3pm to max 5 pm( if you see the potentiometer like a clock) where 5 pm is max. headphones used sennheiser hd 600, while on more sensitive grado sr60i the noise begins from 1 pm.
> This is the same on coax as on usb.( but those levels are ear bleeding levels )
> ...


 
  
 Your motherboard has a Coaxial SPDIF header? I haven't seen that very often. Mine only has Optical.
  
 Also, I've heard it both ways regarding asio4all vs WASAPI with some preferring ASIO and some preferring WASAPI. Anyways, I don't think you can do ASIO via optical, can you?


----------



## 06S2k07Si

heprer said:


> I don't have IFI iDSD Micro but from what i can see its a portable amp/dac unit, so you have the battery to consider.
> The Micro can play DSD up to 512 vs nfb11 DSD128
> The dac chips differ nfb has Sabre ES9018( which is a pretty neutral dac chip) the micro has two Burr Brown chips(i didn't research what those chips are or their sound signature)
> The micro delivers 1560 mW @ 64 Ohm vs nfb11 1800mW/50 ohm. The turbo function in micro i guess increases distortion.
> ...



Thanks for the reply. Yea...don't really care for the portability thing as I'm not gonna move it once installed (that's what I have a Fiio X3 for (...and maybe an X7 soon...). I didn't really want the battery thing but... I've never had a chance to hear anything in DSD yet. The IFI stuff really has great reviews though. I'm currently operating on a Nuforce Udac2 in my desktop setup with a pair of Swan M200MKII speakers and a Polk PSW111 8" sub all running Jriver software. I am just looking to upgrade dacs. Also would like to hear a well implemented ES9018 someday. I have an Oppo bdp-103 and should have bought a 105 but...I'd love to hear someone's comparison though!

Thanks


----------



## willowbrook

Looks like the new driver fixed the ASIO not working with the previous driver. If only there was a switch on the back of my nfb, it would all be perfect haha.


----------



## Surlias

willowbrook said:


> Looks like the new driver fixed the ASIO not working with the previous driver. If only there was a switch on the back of my nfb, it would all be perfect haha.


 
  
 I was using the USB for a little bit just to test it out with the new driver, and I occasionally heard some bizarre fuzz feedback, almost sounded like RFI or something. I was using foo_dsd_asio output with the driver set to 64-bit mode.


----------



## willowbrook

surlias said:


> I was using the USB for a little bit just to test it out with the new driver, and I occasionally heard some bizarre fuzz feedback, almost sounded like RFI or something. I was using foo_dsd_asio output with the driver set to 64-bit mode.



That might be a problem with your USB port. I had similar problem, but plugging the NFB-11 to a 2.0 port fixed it. If that doesn't work, you can try removing the driver completely and reinstalling it. If the problem still persists, you might have a defective unit...


----------



## Heprer

I could use via asio in ver 1 with no prob, now in ver 2 asio works the same only that it is set with 15ms instead of 10ms which lowers the possibility of getting artifacts.
 And one more thing now in the new driver the asio doesn't disappear if you delete the installer folder"Audio-gdUSB32driverversion2".
 Hey let's make a band the "The no switch grievers" )
 That's life one day you chose to buy the unit because you can't seem to find a better option even though you know it has driver issues and the next day they solve it and you get to stick with your choice.


----------



## Surlias

heprer said:


> I could use via asio in ver 1 with no prob, now in ver 2 asio works the same only that it is set with 15ms instead of 10ms which lowers the possibility of getting artifacts.
> And one more thing now in the new driver the asio doesn't disappear if you delete the installer folder"Audio-gdUSB32driverversion2".
> Hey let's make a band the "The no switch grievers" )
> That's life one day you chose to buy the unit because you can't seem to find a better option even though you know it has driver issues and the next day they solve it and you get to stick with your choice.


 
  
 It's not the drivers that I take issue with. I knew about the possible instability etc of the drivers ahead of time. The thing I take issue with is the undocumented design flaw that renders the NFB-11 as a system audio device pretty much useless (via USB). Audio-GD was fully aware of this issue from the beginning and yet did nothing to inform prospective buyers until after they released a new model correcting the problem. I think my grievance is well-founded, and considering the time frame in which I made the purchase I think it is reasonable to expect Audio-GD to have either forewarned me of an imminent new model, or else be willing to help defray the cost of returning it to them so they could either install a switch or otherwise remedy the issue (which so far they don't really seem willing to do).
  
 But yeah, like you said, I guess that's just how it goes. Caveat emptor, eh?


----------



## conquerator2

heprer said:


> Coax vs usb to my ears is like this:
> 
> -with a blank wav file there was noise from 3pm to max 5 pm( if you see the potentiometer like a clock) where 5 pm is max. headphones used sennheiser hd 600, while on more sensitive grado sr60i the noise begins from 1 pm.
> This is the same on coax as on usb.( but those levels are ear bleeding levels )
> ...


 
 Yeah, no that's not true. Technically it should be real/native ASIO > WASAPI > ASIO4ALL.
 As far as I am aware ASIO4ALL is just kernel streaming in an ASIO wrapper, so it is not 'true' ASIO, but still is a direct connection method.
 The difference in reality should be little to none between ASIO/WASAPI/KS[ASIO4ALL] but that will depend on a given DAC as well.
 With Audio-gd, native VIA ASIO should be the best performer [with Sabre DACs, as it automatically 'locks' all music in 32-bit [+ corresponding sample rate] which should mean the best performance for the Sabre]. WASAPI locks most things to 24-bit and does not go 32-bit for me. ASIO4All, while I have, and is very good [possibly same] should be your last option but it seems to be the most stable and easiest to work with, at least for me. So if you have trouble with the rest, going ASIO4ALL is a viable option I guess.
 This is all from experience with Audio-gd's Sabre DACs. Wolfson/Burr-Brown ones need not apply and YMMV.


----------



## Heprer

Didn't know that, thanks for the info.


----------



## SpirosG

Hope it won't turn out the other way, but after a long time watching YouTube, I didn't  have  any blue-screens ... I've installed the new driver this morning ...  it seems that  this BS problem while youtube-ing is solved... I wish it is not just a coincidence ...


----------



## conquerator2

I love how such fixes come in 2015 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 Better very late than never I guess


----------



## chucky27

Asked Kingwa which wire to cut to disable mute relay (despite seeing the photo couple of pages back) and his response was "You cut the one wire" and no picture or description of which one.
 So does anyone know for sure - is it 2 wires or one (if one - which then). Thanks.


----------



## chucky27

Nevermind guys, i've cut the one with red stripes and mute is gone -  bye-bye clicks/pops in PCM.


----------



## Surlias

So cutting the wire totally resolved the problems you were having?
  
 Have you tried DSD audio yet? Cutting the wire isn't supposed to disable DSD playback, but supposedly the mute is implemented to avoid a loud "popping" sound when first starting DSD playback and I'm curious just how bad/loud the popping is.


----------



## chucky27

surlias said:


> So cutting the wire totally resolved the problems you were having?
> 
> Have you tried DSD audio yet? Cutting the wire isn't supposed to disable DSD playback, but supposedly the mute is implemented to avoid a loud "popping" sound when first starting DSD playback and I'm curious just how bad/loud the popping is.


 

 1) Yes, it did. no clicks/pops during play/pause, sound init, track switching...
 2) DSD pop is not that bad, somehow i had occasional much louder pops (and 90% of it was in the left channel) with mute relay (my unit was an early May version, in Kingwa's words about difference between May and later versions - "Another is the mute design, the new version had slight (quieter i assume) click sound than the May version but not much different."
  
 So for me it was like this:
  
 WITH RELAY:  foobar asio/wasapi modes - play/pause/seek/track switch - medium volume clicks in headphones with occasional much louder pops during track switch. With foo_dsd_asio output clicking/popping was more pronounced than in VIA KS ASIO. In Movies/youtube/etc - clicks(and seldom pops) on start/stop playback. No clicks in play/pause.
  
 WITHOUT RELAY: foobar asio (VIA KS ASIO) mode - no clicking whatsoever. Using foo_dsd_asio (for native DSD) medium pops during DSD manual track switching and a bit louder pop (but bearable, for me at least) during PCM->DSD switch.
 In Movies/Youtube/etc - no clicks/pops/mute.
  
 I was already using DSD-to-PCM conversion, having couple of albums in multichannel, so no loss for me on that front too.
  
 I was thinking of adding a relay switch myself after cutting the wire, comparing the results - my relay-enabled experience was worse than having it disabled, but again, it may have been my particular unit's faulty relay.  Next step is TCXO upgrade)))


----------



## Surlias

chucky27 said:


> 1) Yes, it did. no clicks/pops in during play/pause, sound init, track switching...
> 2) DSD pop is not that bad, somehow i had occasional much louder pops (and 90% of it was in the left channel) with mute relay (my unit was an early May version, in Kingwa's words about differences between May and later versions - "Another is the mute design, the new version had slight (quieter i assume) click sound than the May version but not much different."
> 
> So for me it was like this:
> ...


 
  
 Well damn, I guess I'll just go ahead and cut that **** and stop getting worked up about it. Probably just use via KS audio and do DSD->PCM conversion to avoid ever hearing any pops etc. It's not like I play many DSD files anyways. 
  
 Thanks for taking the plunge and cutting the wire and letting us know how it turned out!


----------



## mandrake50

surlias said:


> Can anyone comment on the value of the TXCO upgrades? Are they even remotely worth it?


 

 Well, you will almost always hear people say that anything that is more expensive...or more highly rated (better specs, more expensive) is "better" .
 As with most things, you get to a place of severely diminishing returns. Can you hear the difference is the better question.
 I have yet to see anyone doing a double blind test with identical gear except for the TXCO change.
  
 The idea is that the more accuracy in the clock, the better the jitter specs.... as long as the rest of the design is done well. BTW, those clocks are used all of the time regardless of up-sampling!
 So the question comes back to can you hear the three to four decimal place difference in the jitter? Just speculation on my part, but I think the majority of people will not!
  
 Would it be worth it to you? How critical do you listen? What level of training in listening do you have? If you are a casual listener, it likely is not worth it..
 Other than maybe the fact that you can say that you DAC/AMP has those high end clocks in it... placebo anyone?


----------



## JustinZ

I asked kingwa about adding a switch to my 1 week old NFB-11 and... no response...


----------



## Surlias

justinz said:


> I asked kingwa about adding a switch to my 1 week old NFB-11 and... no response...




I have an email conversation with Audio-GD customer service asking the same question that reached about 30 replies back and forth before I gave up, and the ultimate outcome was that they definitely weren't willing to do a simple exchange. They were willing to accept a return but I've received only ambiguous and conflicting responses regarding whether they will issue a full refund including original shipping cost if I pay to ship the old unit back to them, all so that I can simply reorder the newer model with the switch ready installed. Best case scenario I'm out the cost of shipping the unit from USA to China. 

Anyways, I decided to drop the whole exchange/return idea and just go ahead and cut the wire so I don't have to deal with any further frustration communicating with them via email and the possibly considerable expense for a feature that might not even be that important, given the effectiveness of cutting the wire reported by a few Head-Fi members.


----------



## schuetz

Does anyone experience click/pops under OS X or Linux for theese both operating system are natively UAC2* compliant and therefore do not need drivers? (USB audio Class 2.0)


----------



## willowbrook

schuetz said:


> Does anyone experience click/pops under OS X or Linux for theese both operating system are natively UAC2* compliant and therefore do not need drivers? (USB audio Class 2.0)


 
 Did you try switching USB ports?


----------



## schuetz

willowbrook said:


> Did you try switching USB ports?


 

 No for I do not have this DAC but I was wondering if the windows USB drivers might be implicated (pops/clicks) or if it is an hardware issue.


----------



## willowbrook

So, I was able to get a used DT880 for a very cheap price. Hooked it up and it sounded pretty good. I think having HD650 and DT880 together will be a great combination to swap back and forth. The treble on the DT880...something you can't get out of HD650.


----------



## BlueRequiem

schuetz said:


> No for I do not have this DAC but I was wondering if the windows USB drivers might be implicated (pops/clicks) or if it is an hardware issue.


 

 If it helps, my NFB-15 works flawlessly with linux.  It's pretty much plug and play and I haven't experienced any pops or clicks.  Since the NFB-11 and 15 both use the via usb-32 chip, it's probably a safe bet that it would work fine under linux as well. It might be the same case with mac os, but I don't have a mac to test it with.


----------



## conquerator2

The latest driver might have resolved some issues I had with my DI-V2014's USB input [not recognized, intermittent on/off]. Seems like the latest drivers have been solving lots of issues!
 If things stay good then what seemed like a hardware issue might turn out to be software after all... LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I'll keep ya posted folks.


----------



## kishorfarm

I just cut one of the wires on my NFB-11 (bought on September 2014). No more annoying "click click click" and lost pieces of music all the time. NFB-11 is a good DAC/amp combo, but I can't believe they released it with such a botched job.
  
 Greetings from Spain.


----------



## Heprer

I've reverted to driver ver1 ... with the newest driver i've encountered problems switching from foobar to youtube and vice versa. At least i'm not getting as much bsod's as u guys seem to get.(just one so far in two months)


----------



## Surlias

What gain setting is everyone using and what's your reason for choosing high or low? I was using high with a pair of Senn HD 650, but I was getting annoyed at not being able to turn the dial past 10 o' clock, so I tried switching to low to see what kind of volume play that would allow. I figured I'd have to really crank it to get the volume to higher levels, but was surprised to find I can only crank it to about 12 o' clock before it's once again uncomfortably loud.
  
 Also, can anyone share their experience with the over-sampling options (configured via swapping jumpers on the PCB) ?


----------



## chucky27

surlias said:


> What gain setting is everyone using and what's your reason for choosing high or low? I was using high with a pair of Senn HD 650, but I was getting annoyed at not being able to turn the dial past 10 o' clock, so I tried switching to low to see what kind of volume play that would allow. I figured I'd have to really crank it to get the volume to higher levels, but was surprised to find I can only crank it to about 12 o' clock before it's once again uncomfortably loud.
> 
> Also, can anyone share their experience with the over-sampling options (configured via swapping jumpers on the PCB) ?


 

 IIRC oversampling settings with jumpers is only in NFB-15 model.
 As for gain - I'm on Low at 9-11 o'clock (HD595 aren't very hungry)


----------



## willowbrook

surlias said:


> What gain setting is everyone using and what's your reason for choosing high or low? I was using high with a pair of Senn HD 650, but I was getting annoyed at not being able to turn the dial past 10 o' clock, so I tried switching to low to see what kind of volume play that would allow. I figured I'd have to really crank it to get the volume to higher levels, but was surprised to find I can only crank it to about 12 o' clock before it's once again uncomfortably loud.
> 
> Also, can anyone share their experience with the over-sampling options (configured via swapping jumpers on the PCB) ?


 
  
 I just use high gain at 12 o'clock maximum. When I use low gain, I would have to crank it all the way or even want to turn it more, so I just use high gain.


----------



## Heprer

Sennheiser hd 600 10 o'clock max 12 low gain, on high gain max 10.
 Sennheiser hd 201 10 o'clock low gain
 Grado sr60i 8 - 9 o'clock low gain as they are the most sensitive of the bunch


----------



## blse59

Do you have to install drivers to use this amp/dac on Windows?


----------



## willowbrook

blse59 said:


> Do you have to install drivers to use this amp/dac on Windows?


 
 Yes, it is very easy. Just install the driver from audio-gd website and plug it in. Turn ASIO on and use ASIO component or use WASAPI.


----------



## blse59

willowbrook said:


> Yes, it is very easy. Just install the driver from audio-gd website and plug it in. Turn ASIO on and use ASIO component or use WASAPI.


 

 Ok, thanks!


----------



## Surlias

Wire is cut, problems solved. DSD "pop" isn't so bad really, and easy enough to diminish by a simple touch of the volume knob when starting playback or seeking. Doesn't pop when transitioning between sequential tracks. Certainly not worth completely wrecking the USB output with a dumbass hardware mute function. Definitely glad I gave up on trying to get Audio-GD to swap my unit, not worth the hassle for a feature I'd never use anyways. For now I'm gonna stick with DSD>PCM conversion anyways.
  
 Quote:


willowbrook said:


> So, I was able to get a used DT880 for a very cheap price. Hooked it up and it sounded pretty good. I think having HD650 and DT880 together will be a great combination to swap back and forth. The treble on the DT880...something you can't get out of HD650.


 
  
 Just gave the DT880's a try. Coming from a couple weeks with the HD 650's, it's immediately apparent how much more detail they have in the upper register. So much more that it feels a bit harsh to my ear. This probably has something to with coming from the HD 650's, but I think I'll be sticking with the Senn's. After a short time with the DT880's I can feel the fatigue coming on. Perhaps there is a particular genre(s) to which the DT880's are well suited, but for now I'm looking for a single pair of all purpose cans. Maybe sometime down the road I will expand my collection, but I'm not there yet.


----------



## willowbrook

surlias said:


> Just gave the DT880's a try. Coming from a couple weeks with the HD 650's, it's immediately apparent how much more detail they have in the upper register. So much more that it feels a bit harsh to my ear. This probably has something to with coming from the HD 650's, but I think I'll be sticking with the Senn's. After a short time with the DT880's I can feel the fatigue coming on. Perhaps there is a particular genre(s) to which the DT880's are well suited, but for now I'm looking for a single pair of all purpose cans. Maybe sometime down the road I will expand my collection, but I'm not there yet.


 
 Yep...it is fun to listen for a couple of hours because of all the forwardness and the treble compared to HD650, but it can get fatiguing. I sold mine because the ear cups were very shallow which made my ears touch the driver foam and the headband fit wasn't very good for me. I am thinking of getting AKG K702 or just stopping here until I can replace HD650.


----------



## willowbrook

Has anyone heard the DT880 600ohm out of nfb-11? I might be getting a 600ohm version, but I cannot find any impressions.


----------



## Surlias

Quote:


willowbrook said:


> Yep...it is fun to listen for a couple of hours because of all the forwardness and the treble compared to HD650, but it can get fatiguing. I sold mine because the ear cups were very shallow which made my ears touch the driver foam and the headband fit wasn't very good for me. I am thinking of getting AKG K702 or just stopping here until I can replace HD650.



  
 Yeah that was the other thing, the physical comfort aspect. The DT880 ear cups didn't really bother me, I have small ears, and it was nice how lightweight the set feels, however, despite being considerably lighter overall than the HD 650's, I found the way the headband rests on my head to be less comfortable compared to the HD 650's. Definitely a lot less clamping force on the DT880's, but the clamping force of the HD 650's doesn't really bother me, and the headband definitely rests more comfortably.
  
 You say you're thinking of trying AKG K702, or stopping until you can replace HD 650, does that mean you ultimately aren't very satisfied with the HD 650? Or just that you hope to find a better pair at some point?
  
 Quote:


willowbrook said:


> Has anyone heard the DT880 600ohm out of nfb-11? I might be getting a 600ohm version, but I cannot find any impressions.


 
  
 I just sampled the DT880 600ohm, and like I said, they were highly detailed, to the point of being somewhat unpleasant and fatiguing. I didn't feel like they were particularly weak in the lower end though, as some people have reported, just heavily skewed towards the upper end.


----------



## willowbrook

surlias said:


> I just sampled the DT880 600ohm, and like I said, they were highly detailed, to the point of being somewhat unpleasant and fatiguing. I didn't feel like they were particularly weak in the lower end though, as some people have reported, just heavily skewed towards the upper end.


 
 Hm, I didn't know that they were 600 ohm. Good to hear. Instead of k702, I might just get the premium DT880 250ohm which are fairly new, so I don't have to spend extra replaing the ear pads ($34) and has warranty left. The previous cheap used ones I've bought has been sitting for a long time with acceptable pad condition, but I had to spend too much money to get it working in excellent condition. I guess cheap is not always good 
 I actually love my HD650, I think they are staying with me forever. I prefer it to HD600. I am just looking for a variation of sound sig, so I can listen to different cans from time to time. Also, I think the HD650 matches very well with smooth genres like jazz&classical, but the laidback sound sig can get boring when listening to modern pop songs. As I am not too picky on which sound sig I must hear, I actually like going back and forth with other headphones. In this case, it would be HD650 and DT880 or K702 (emphasis on treble sound sig). Like I said the forward sound and the treble from let's say DT 880 isn't something you can get out from HD650, thus the temptation of DT880/K702.


----------



## mandrake50

surlias said:


> Just gave the DT880's a try. Coming from a couple weeks with the HD 650's, it's immediately apparent how much more detail they have in the upper register. So much more that it feels a bit harsh to my ear. This probably has something to with coming from the HD 650's, but I think I'll be sticking with the Senn's. After a short time with the DT880's I can feel the fatigue coming on. Perhaps there is a particular genre(s) to which the DT880's are well suited, but for now I'm looking for a single pair of all purpose cans. Maybe sometime down the road I will expand my collection, but I'm not there yet.


 

 I would consider the HE 400i. I consider them a very good headphone for everything that I listen to... which is a very wide range of music...


----------



## willowbrook

Wow, I just received a new pair of DT880 Premium 250ohms and the sound is very different from the previous Pro 250ohms which were a few years old. The one I have received today is sometimes really sibilant which is sometimes unbearable to listen at times. I have never believed in burn-in, but this surprises me. The old ones had much smoother highs.


----------



## Surlias

mandrake50 said:


> I would consider the HE 400i. I consider them a very good headphone for everything that I listen to... which is a very wide range of music...


 
  
 Those look interesting, however they are about $150 more than I paid for the HD 650's that are currently my favorite pair from among the headphones I've tested so far. Also, I prefer cloth ear pads over leather, so there'd be the additional expense of replacing the ear pads. It would be nice to give them a listen though. Maybe if a modded used pair ever shows up here I'll give them a try.
  
 Quote:


willowbrook said:


> Wow, I just received a new pair of DT880 Premium 250ohms and the sound is very different from the previous Pro 250ohms which were a few years old. The one I have received today has some really ear piercing treble which is sometimes unbearable to listen at times. Maybe it's because the pads are almost in new condition or the burn in really makes a difference. Interesting.


 
  
 Yeah that was more or less my experience with a brand new pair of the Premium 600 ohms model, except perhaps not as severe as you're describing. However, from reviews I've read, the main difference between the 250 and 600 ohm models are the 600 ohm have slightly more refined treble.


----------



## mandrake50

surlias said:


> Those look interesting, however they are about $150 more than I paid for the HD 650's that are currently my favorite pair from among the headphones I've tested so far. Also, I prefer cloth ear pads over leather, so there'd be the additional expense of replacing the ear pads. It would be nice to give them a listen though. Maybe if a modded used pair ever shows up here I'll give them a try.




I just want to point out that the current pads for the 400i are a hybrid type. They have pleather sides, but the surface that contacts ones head is a pretty soft velour..
Most of the comments that I have read indicate that people think that they are quite comfortable.


----------



## Douglaster

Tried to use a new high quality shielded usb cable to put The NFB-11 a little farther from my PC and BAM!, audio pops everywhere.
  
 Even using it on a powered USB 3.0 hub still gives me the pops.
  
 Had to put it back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 So, if you have pops and other audio artifacts, switch back to the original usb cable.


----------



## willowbrook

douglaster said:


> Tried to use a new high quality shielded usb cable to put The NFB-11 a little farther from my PC and BAM!, audio pops everywhere.
> 
> Even using it on a powered USB 3.0 hub still gives me the pops.
> 
> ...



Wow, that's weird.


----------



## robbo0

I think I'm about to purchase the NFB-11 (2015) for my HD600, as well as using it for my speakers with pre-amp/integrated amp.
  
 Decided to go this route instead of the Schiit route, and O2/ODAC. Hope I'm making the right choice here.
  
 Will be the beginning on a long and expensive route of upgrading audio equipment.
  
 Just got to wait to hear back from Audio-GD regarding a few questions. Pretty excited and think I'll be making the right choice?


----------



## willowbrook

robbo0 said:


> I think I'm about to purchase the NFB-11 (2015) for my HD600, as well as using it for my speakers with pre-amp/integrated amp.
> 
> Decided to go this route instead of the Schiit route, and O2/ODAC. Hope I'm making the right choice here.
> 
> ...



The HD600 matches well with the NFB-11  It can also drive a lot of other headphones with the click thing fixed on the 2015 version.


----------



## Surlias

I've heard a lot of people prefer the NFB-15 for the HD 600 heaphones.


----------



## Heprer

Go for nfb11 it supports native DSD so it's a big plus against o2, on schit the cheapest is magni/modi + loki + interconect cables...
 I have sennheiser hd 600 paired with nfb 11 and i'm happy with the sound. It's neutral with solid bass( no "muddy waters") and pleasant silk hights (first there was some grain but after a couple of days i couldn't hear it anymore) with rich mids and good accurate spatial sound.
 If you go for nfb 11 try some DSD files jazz, classical with senn hd 600 and you'll be blown away.


----------



## Surlias

Yes but you do pay a hefty premium for the DSD support, and then you either have to perpetually put up with that annoying mute delay or else cut a wire inside and then DSD tracks have a reasonably loud popping sound when they start playing back and every time you change or skip around in DSD tracks.

I think it's definitely worth it for an HD 600 owner to look into people's feedback re: the NFB 15 before getting an 11 for a dubious feature that probably doesn't sound much (if any) different when doing DSD -> PCM conversion. Presently the NFB-11 is $75 more than NFB-15.


----------



## willowbrook

surlias said:


> Yes but you do pay a hefty premium for the DSD support, and then you either have to perpetually put up with that annoying mute delay or else cut a wire inside and then DSD tracks have a reasonably loud popping sound when they start playing back and every time you change or skip around in DSD tracks.
> 
> I think it's definitely worth it for an HD 600 owner to look into people's feedback re: the NFB 15 before getting an 11 for a dubiously feature that probably doesn't sound much (if any) different when doing DSD -> PCM conversion. Presently the NFB-11 is $75 more than NFB-15.


 
 They fixed it with the switch though?
  
 The NFB-11 really isn't a bad match with the HD600. It sounded very natural without much color which can be good and bad, depends on what you're looking for. It just sounds natural...not neutral, but natural. I personally prefer the HD650 much more than HD600 with the NFB-11, so I expect the NFB-15 would be a better match for the HD600. I think it depends hugely on what you are looking for.


----------



## robbo0

Thanks for your replies, I'm currently switching emails with Kingwa to make an order. 
  
 I've gone with the NFB-11 as I thought with it being less warm / coloured than the NFB-15, it will be a good thing for me as I would rather have a accurate sound signature as close to the source as possible and then I can adjust the sound signature as I see fit with amps / equipment etc. I have a feeling my current pre-amp/integrated amp Cambridge Azur540A is a warmish amp (however I'm yet to try it away from my stock Xonar DS - so unsure which is providing the warmer/coloured sound more. Ordered an OPAMP to see any changes as it was only cheap), but thinking the NFB-11 will be a nice pair to give some kick and accuracy to it. I'll likely make upgrades to speakers and pre-amp at a later date when I can afford to do so, I can fine tune the sound signature I want then.
  
 Thanks again guys, I'm very excited! (I was at the checkout phase of the Schiit Modi combo when for some reason (Epiphany?) I decided to have a second dive into the forums and think I found the better gem for value/performance and had heard of the Sabre chip being superb. It's also far more flexible with my current setup, inputs etc.
  
 Will post my impressions when it arrives 
  
 (Any rough ideas on how long it takes to arrive after you have sent the paypal money / had confirmation? (I've not done either yet) and shipping to the UK)


----------



## Surlias

willowbrook said:


> They fixed it with the switch though?




Omg after all the back and forth I had with Kingwa trying to get them to swap my NFB 11 for the new model with switch, I can't believe I spaced on that. I guess after I gave up and just cut the wire, all memory of my efforts to get the new model was wiped clean... lol




robbo0 said:


> (Any rough ideas on how long it takes to arrive after you have sent the paypal money / had confirmation? (I've not done either yet) and shipping to the UK)




Based on my own experience and other feedback I've seen, shipping time is very fast. I live in the Midwest USA and it got here after maybe 3 days. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## robbo0

surlias said:


> Based on my own experience and other feedback I've seen, shipping time is very fast. I live in the Midwest USA and it got here after maybe 3 days. I was pleasantly surprised.


 
  
 That's what I like to hear, I had better transfer some funds into my account then to be ready!
 Will laugh it arrives before my OPAMP bought from the UK. If I were to connect the NFB-11 via SPDIF would a new OPAMP make any difference to the sound, or does that all get boycotted? It was only cheap and I'll be moving the NFB-11 around so it's not the end of the world if it will have a 0% impact on the NFB-11. Will test the different setups (USB/SPDIF etc.), I know the sound-card is disregarded when in USB mode.


----------



## PurpleAngel

robbo0 said:


> Thanks for your replies, I'm currently switching emails with Kingwa to make an order.
> I've gone with the NFB-11 as I thought with it being less warm / coloured than the NFB-15, it will be a good thing for me as I would rather have a accurate sound signature as close to the source as possible and then I can adjust the sound signature as I see fit with amps / equipment etc. I have a feeling my current pre-amp/integrated amp Cambridge Azur540A is a warmish amp (however I'm yet to try it away from my stock Xonar DS - so unsure which is providing the warmer/coloured sound more. Ordered an OPAMP to see any changes as it was only cheap), but thinking the NFB-11 will be a nice pair to give some kick and accuracy to it. I'll likely make upgrades to speakers and pre-amp at a later date when I can afford to do so, I can fine tune the sound signature I want then.
> Thanks again guys, I'm very excited! (I was at the checkout phase of the Schiit Modi combo when for some reason (Epiphany?) I decided to have a second dive into the forums and think I found the better gem for value/performance and had heard of the Sabre chip being superb. It's also far more flexible with my current setup, inputs etc.
> Will post my impressions when it arrives
> (Any rough ideas on how long it takes to arrive after you have sent the paypal money / had confirmation? (I've not done either yet) and shipping to the UK)


 
  
 I believe I post the payment early Sunday morning and my Audio-GD order (NFB 15.32) arrived on Thursday, but I live in California.


----------



## Surlias

robbo0 said:


> That's what I like to hear, I had better transfer some funds into my account then to be ready!
> Will laugh it arrives before my OPAMP bought from the UK. If I were to connect the NFB-11 via SPDIF would a new OPAMP make any difference to the sound, or does that all get boycotted? It was only cheap and I'll be moving the NFB-11 around so it's not the end of the world if it will have a 0% impact on the NFB-11. Will test the different setups (USB/SPDIF etc.), I know the sound-card is disregarded when in USB mode.


 
  
 SPDIF still allows for the sound card to apply DSP effects, but in no way colors the sound, as all analog conversion duties are still handed off to the DAC in the NFB


----------



## PurpleAngel

robbo0 said:


> That's what I like to hear, I had better transfer some funds into my account then to be ready!
> Will laugh it arrives before my OPAMP bought from the UK. If I were to connect the NFB-11 via SPDIF would a new OPAMP make any difference to the sound, or does that all get boycotted? It was only cheap and I'll be moving the NFB-11 around so it's not the end of the world if it will have a 0% impact on the NFB-11. Will test the different setups (USB/SPDIF etc.), I know the sound-card is disregarded when in USB mode.


 
  
 Using the NFB-11 will bypass the op-amps and DAC chip on the sound card.


----------



## 06S2k07Si

Remember...they are on Chinese New Year now...I think til March 1st. That might delay shipping.


----------



## robbo0

Ah well, I guess my OPAMP will get a chance to work then! Just sent them the paypal money today for the order, they've still be in contact over email the last couple days, oh well who knows, I just hope they don't forget about my order after their celebrations haha!


----------



## Surlias

06s2k07si said:


> Remember...they are on Chinese New Year now...I think til March 1st. That might delay shipping.


 
  
 Ah well that explains why all the Ebay sellers located in China have delivery estimates starting March 3 at the earliest to as far out as April. I was like What


----------



## 06S2k07Si

Hi all.

As I have been researching the NFB-11 for a while now and it seems from many reviews here it seems like a good product for the money. I recently came across this article and it has me puzzled. I don't have much experience listening to various dac/amps so take that for what it is worth. Read the following article and let me know your thoughts.

http://www.diysoundlab.com/index.php/es9018-dac-or-nfb-11

Thank you, Brian


----------



## robbo0

06s2k07si said:


> Hi all.
> 
> As I have been researching the NFB-11 for a while now and it seems from many reviews here it seems like a good product for the money. I recently came across this article and it has me puzzled. I don't have much experience listening to various dac/amps so take that for what it is worth. Read the following article and let me know your thoughts.
> 
> ...


 
 Ouch...I've just ordered mine, so hoping a lot of that is no longer the case!
  
 It was written back in April 2011 so perhaps it was the 1st revision, and as Audio-DG have revised the NFB-11 over the years and the latest being February 2015 I'd hope any issues or aspects mentioned in that review have been fixed!
  
 I'm not a sound engineer so a lot of the lingo in the review went over my head, and I don't plan to mod mine as I don't have the skills.
 However I have bought it purely on the fact people here (who are audio obsessed / less bias than companies or in-store clerks) have given it decent reviews as a majority.
  
 I was originally looking at the Modi2/Magni2 or another Schiit combo and also the O2/ODAC combo, again which are popular among users here. However I have read that people say the NFB-11 beats them hands down, and also read a lot of love for the Sabre ES9018 so out of this logic I have gone through with the purchase and will be happy to post my results here. It will be comparing it to a setup of:
  
 Xonar DS Soundcard (Stock & Modded OPAMP (49860)) > Cambridge Audio Azur540A (pre-amp/integrated amp) > HD600 / MS-Avant90 (speakers)
  
 I will also try variations of the setup with the NFB-11 to see which I feel gives the best results. I.E - SPDIF vs USB. and with and without the Cambridge Audio Azur 540A connected. 
  
 I'm guessing they have a return policy if you do decide to purchase, although may be a little expensive with the shipping costs! Could always re-sell, but again majority seem to think it's pretty damn good value for its price! I'd also say that almost every product no matter how good will find someone with a poor review, could be defective or might not suit the consumers taste who knows, I've rarely seen 100% success rates on any product with a decent number of reviews.


----------



## SpirosG

06s2k07si said:


> Hi all.
> 
> As I have been researching the NFB-11 for a while now and it seems from many reviews here it seems like a good product for the money. I recently came across this article and it has me puzzled. I don't have much experience listening to various dac/amps so take that for what it is worth. Read the following article and let me know your thoughts.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Certainly, this is not the case (I mean what this article implies) ... NFB 11 is an excellent sounding dac/amp, especially for the price ... always take a look at the majority of the opinions, not just a sole one ....


----------



## willowbrook

The NFB-11 Feb. 2015 version will be flawless. The driver works very well now and that switch addition will perfect it. Very nice sounding DAC/amp, I would say it's very worth the money considering you can get a Asgard 2 & Modi 2 stack for the same price. The look is much better in person compared to the picture.


----------



## Surlias

06s2k07si said:


> Hi all.
> 
> As I have been researching the NFB-11 for a while now and it seems from many reviews here it seems like a good product for the money. I recently came across this article and it has me puzzled. I don't have much experience listening to various dac/amps so take that for what it is worth. Read the following article and let me know your thoughts.
> 
> ...


 
  
 As mentioned already, I think it is important to take note of the article's publication date. Additionally, it might be worth taking the context into consideration. That article was written by someone highly talented in electrical engineering who has been working with extremely high-end equipment and in fact designs and builds premium DACs and Amps, so his standards and frame of reference are definitely way beyond the class of product a device like the NFB-11 hails from.
  
 So far, my experience with the NFB-11 has been very positive, both from a price and performance perspective, and both the Senn HD 650 and HD 600 I've tried sound great. I'm hoping to add a Bottlehead Crack to the mix someday, at which point I'll relegate the NFB-11 to exclusive DAC duty, so I sincerely hope the more damning criticisms of that article are no longer valid.


----------



## 06S2k07Si

To all who responded above:

Thank you for the information.

A few years ago I put together an inexpensive desktop setup consisting of a Nuforce Udac2, a pair of Swan 200mkII's and a Polk PSW111 8" sub. I have been very content with that for the last few years (for my pc desktop setup). I recently purchased Jriver and versus windows media player it is a very noticeable upgrade. (I tried Foobar2000 as well and liked Jriver better) I have been using a FIIO X3 for my daily music for the last two years and recently tried a Hifiman HM-901. Wow...what a difference! This got me to thinking of replacing the Udac2. Looking at a lot of the available options less than $400 I really seemed to think that the NFB-11 is the way to go. As many of us research things, I may over analyze things more than I need to. So when I stumbled over this article I thought I'd get some opinions here...so again...thank you for that. Apparently I'm concerned more than I need to be.

Thank you, Brian


----------



## hifidream

Can someone post a picture of the cable to cut to disable the relay


----------



## willowbrook

surlias said:


> Has anyone tried the "cutting a wire" fix for the mute delay thing? Just wondering what to expect exactly, and if there were any undesirable results. This is the picture Kingwa provided:


----------



## Surlias

You can cut either one of those wires to bypass the relay, you don't have to cut both. They were different colors in my unit than what you see in the picture. They are situated very close to the front panel and in my unit there was a sticky pad resting on top which made it more difficult to trace the wires. I think there were some zip ties in the mix as well.


----------



## Stanfoo

Looking to get the NFB-11 but from doing some research it has a relay/clicking problem. Don't know if this has been fixed or not. Anyone know?


----------



## robbo0

stanfoo said:


> Looking to get the NFB-11 but from doing some research it has a relay/clicking problem. Don't know if this has been fixed or not. Anyone know?


 
 If you mean the pooping/clicking reported on DSD/PCM tracks between changing songs or at the start then according to Audio-GD's website under changes to NFB-11 (2015):
  


> *What's new in the NFB-11(2015)?*
> 1, Transformer upgrade, from 20W to 35W, which is improve on  the drive ability and the sound quality richer.
> 2, Because the NFB11 had the hardware mute design , not as our other products had the software mute design, so we addition a switch for select active /suspend  the mute design for  remove the DSD music pop sound. Even always stay on active state ,it still can working fine with PCM and DSD music.


----------



## Stanfoo

Would you suggest the NFB-11 or NFB-15 to pair with the HD598?


----------



## willowbrook

Yes, the mute relay problem has been fixed with a switch to disable it.
 NFB-11 or NFB-15 might be an overkill for HD598, but I can suspect that NFB-11 will sound very good with it. You can always upgrade headphones later to maybe HD600/650, so it's never a bad investment 
 I always found E17 to be a good match with the HD598, so I never bothered getting a better DAC/amp until I decided to buy HD650 and DT880.


----------



## Stanfoo

Thanks. I too am currently using the E17 with my 598. But I'm looking to upgrade to the NFB-11/15 for better SQ.
  
 Just worried if going the NFB-11 route would lose out on noticeable warmth, since the E17 is warm.


----------



## willowbrook

The HD598+E17 was noticeably warm and I am guessing that you will lose some of that warmness when you switch to NFB-11. The NFB-11 isn't all that neutral/dry, it is a tad bit on the warm side (the amp). I doubt you would notice considerable improvement of SQ of HD598, but I have never heard HD598 with NFB-11, so I cannot give you a definite answer.
 The NFB-11 is really a worthwhile equipment to invest in and you won't be disappointed, especially with the new switch for the relay fix.


----------



## SpirosG

NFB-11 was pairing in a fantastic way with my older HD-595, which is exactly the same can as 598 ...


----------



## acbred

Could anyone please explain why the custom option page says "There are two TCXO can for upgrade. Cost is USD20 per..." Is it possible to only upgrade 1 out of the 2? Would that even make sense?
  
 I would email them to ask but I was hoping to try here first if someone who speaks English well could try and explain. Thanks.


----------



## robbo0

I opted for the upgrade and they put the quota in for x2 (40USD). I don't know the specifics to audio engineering, but I would have thought you'd want standardisation across units to ensure quality, proper function - especially with audio as there's more likely to be an audible difference in the result I would have thought.  My logical metaphor would be - Like having one wheel go faster than the other on a car. But it may be that whatever this specific audio component is that you can get away with one and still get something out of it  I'm sure someone here will know the proper in's and out's and be able to tell you.
  
 EDIT: That said it seems odd that they'd put 1 TCXO as 20 USD instead of just stating upgrade: 40USD TCXO x2 if you couldn't have just one upgraded.


----------



## Stanfoo

I have no idea what TCXO is. Can you briefly explain it and the purpose of the upgrade?


----------



## acbred

Yea it just doesn't make sense to me but I don't know even know what a TCXO is either. Unless someone provides an explanation of what it is and how it makes sense to have either 1 or 2 I'll shoot audio gd an email to try and get an answer.


----------



## mandrake50

acbred said:


> Yea it just doesn't make sense to me but I don't know even know what a TCXO is either. Unless someone provides an explanation of what it is and how it makes sense to have either 1 or 2 I'll shoot audio gd an email to try and get an answer.


 
 "A *TCXO* is a temperature compensated crystal oscillator. Compensation components have been added to enhance the temperature stability of the basic oscillator to improve performance in more critical applications."
  
 It is the clock for the DAC... higher precision than the stock one I presume. You would want one for each DAC chip  ... in a maxed out design.(I see that in the NFB 11 they are offering one for the USB chip")
 To reduce jitter. Some say it makes an audible difference, some say it does not... I guess the next step up is the FEMTO clock used in some higher end digital equipment.
  
 I see what they are doing... offering one for the DAC and one for the USB chip... I would think one would go for the DAC clock first.... in asynch, it is reclocking everything... then USB... if you just want all of the bells and whistles.. and don't mind spending the $40


----------



## Surlias

Who knows, could be total placebo. I hate skimping though, so I went ahead and got them. I know it would have bothered me not to have upgraded them, knowing that there was a potentially "better" version of the device I bought. Silly but psychologically significant in my case.


----------



## willowbrook

surlias said:


> Who knows, could be total placebo. I hate skimping though, so I went ahead and got them. I know it would have bothered me not to have upgraded them, knowing that there was a potentially "better" version of the device I bought. Silly but psychologically significant in my case.


 
 Exactly the reason why I also got them


----------



## mandrake50

willowbrook said:


> Exactly the reason why I also got them


 

 I got neither the upgraded clocks nor the bigger transformer (which is now standard I think). I am quite happy with the unit that I have though..
 They say ignorance is bliss...





  
 Of course I may have sprung for the upgrades had I seen that they were available. Somehow I missed that whole section on upgrades when I ordered mine.
  
 I would love to hear about it if anyone has had the chance to listen to a unit with and one without the upgrades. Impressions would be quite interesting.


----------



## robbo0

mandrake50 said:


> I got neither the upgraded clocks nor the bigger transformer (which is now standard I think). I am quite happy with the unit that I have though..
> They say ignorance is bliss...
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've got the upgraded transformer and TCXOs for the NFB-11 arriving soon, but cannot say personally what the differences are as I've not heard the original.
 However according to their site the differences are:


> 1, Transformer upgrade, from 20W to 35W, which is *improve on  the drive ability and the sound quality richer.*


 


> 2, Upgrade TCXO for USB chip and ES9018.
> *     *There are two TCXO can for upgrade,  Cost is USD20 / per without shipping delay .*This upgrade only can slightly improve on the sound transparency .*


----------



## Stanfoo

What did you guys choose for the declare value of the item? By default they declare it at $80 but they allow you to change this.


----------



## robbo0

edit - I'm not sure what mine was actually come to think of it..hope it doesn't cause issues. Did other people ordering directly from Audio-GD have to fill out forms / go through some custom's process before receiving the item?


----------



## willowbrook

stanfoo said:


> What did you guys choose for the declare value of the item? By default they declare it at $80 but they allow you to change this.



Got mine at $100 or something. It' fine.


----------



## xardas1977

Hi I have Audio-GD 15.32, after i install new version of drivers I can see in Via Asio app only SPDIF-Interface, i am connected by USB
 Before i install drivers in Via Asio was "audio-gd device USB" but now I see SPDIF auio-gd
  
http://i57.tinypic.com/1085rmp.jpg
  
 What does it mean? Thank you


----------



## xardas1977

§


----------



## conquerator2

If it works, do not worry about it.


----------



## oopeteroo

i have a Audio-GD NFB-11.32 since 2013 may, works fine for the time i have used it. Today i was listening on some music on youtube.
 suddenly the video/music lags really bad. So does the other players like foobar. Restarted my computer, still the same.
 When u dont listen to anything u can hear a pooping/crack sound now and then......
 any idea on what happend or what to do ?


----------



## Surlias

xardas1977 said:


> Hi I have Audio-GD 15.32, after i install new version of drivers I can see in Via Asio app only SPDIF-Interface, i am connected by USB
> Before i install drivers in Via Asio was "audio-gd device USB" but now I see SPDIF auio-gd
> 
> http://i57.tinypic.com/1085rmp.jpg
> ...


 
  
 Yes that's what it's supposed to look like with the new drivers installed. That's how mine appears and I'm connected via USB. All is well.
  
 Also, I think this is specified as normal somewhere on the Audio-GD website.


----------



## Stanfoo

To those that chose DHL shipping, did they include a tracking number?


----------



## willowbrook

stanfoo said:


> To those that chose DHL shipping, did they include a tracking number?


 
 Yes, they add a tracking number on Paypal.


----------



## robbo0

Got my NFB-11 today, never had a great source before (Xonar DS (49860NA OPAMP)) with my HD 600 and I can now finally say...I get it. I totally get why people spend £££££ to chase that improvement. Think I've finally entered the mid(?) audiophilia level and it's beautiful, the music sounds like it's in you, just bliss.
  
 All details come out, very balanced it seems, much quicker and alive when comparing to my old sound. I will need to buy some cables to hookup my speaker-amp so I can see differences and fiddle with the bass and treble.


----------



## conquerator2

Yep the Sabre is very quick and clean


----------



## acbred

Just received my NFB-11, does anyone know what the replacement parts in that mini ziploc bag are for? It says on the user manual that a spare volume knob is included in the package but I didn't get one and this definitely can't be that. The rubber pads for the bottom of the unit are obvious but what is everything else?
  
 I took a pic (potato quality): http://imgur.com/9IX1USE


----------



## 06S2k07Si

robbo0 said:


> Got my NFB-11 today, never had a great source before (Xonar DS (49860NA OPAMP)) with my HD 600 and I can now finally say...I get it. I totally get why people spend £££££ to chase that improvement. Think I've finally entered the mid(?) audiophilia level and it's beautiful, the music sounds like it's in you, just bliss.
> 
> All details come out, very balanced it seems, much quicker and alive when comparing to my old sound. I will need to buy some cables to hookup my speaker-amp so I can see differences and fiddle with the bass and treble.



Excellent to hear Sir! I think that I'll need to take the plunge soon! Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## robbo0

06s2k07si said:


> Excellent to hear Sir! I think that I'll need to take the plunge soon! Thanks for letting us know!




Just to say it is very neutralish so some music may not seem as powerful as before, but will be crystal clear. Luckily I can use it as dedicated DAC and plug into a speaker amp with a headphone socket and adjust bass and treble to genre of song to make aspects more powerful to compensate to my taste. Just a word of warning for you to consider.


----------



## 06S2k07Si

robbo0 said:


> Just to say it is very neutralish so some music may not seem as powerful as before, but will be crystal clear. Luckily I can use it as dedicated DAC and plug into a speaker amp with a headphone socket and adjust bass and treble to genre of song to make aspects more powerful to compensate to my taste. Just a word of warning for you to consider.


I appreciate the heads up! Coming from a Udac2 this is most likely better in all aspects... I would think...

Thanks.


----------



## rudibe

My NFB-11 setup for speakers: PC -> USB -> NFB-11 -> RCA preouts -> XLR inputs on a stereo Hypex amp. With this setup, I get a slight PC interference noise from the speakers that changes with varying loads on the computer - typical crappy PC sound. The moment I disconnect the USB cable the background gets dead quiet, so it's not a problem with the pre-amp or the amplifier itself. Also no noise over the headphones. Anyways, has anyone tried any USB isolators or perhaps disconnecting the ground or power leads on the USB cable? I thought that the USB implementation in the NFB-11 would ignore or isolate the power noise, but it doesn't seem so.
  
 I can easily switch to using optical instead of USB, but just asking...


----------



## rudibe

^^
 FWIW, my problem is a ground loop. Since my stereo amp is a DIY project, disconnecting the main's earth connection solves the USB noise problem. I guess my next USB DAC will have to be balanced.


----------



## submerged

Today, my new nfb-11 (2014 version) just received. After the installation of the driver and the new settings in foobar2000 (newest version), i have no sound on my headphones? Windows 8.1 added the driver successfully. The blue led is on and the driver was installed successfully for the second time. Output is on HP, Gain is on Low and the Input on USB. On the VIA ASIO software by output i can choose between Speakers - (Audio-gd) and OUT - (Audio-gd). The speaker is selected. On the Inputs Ports i can choose between Line In - (Audio-gd) and SPDIF RX1- (Audio-gd). The Line In is selected. On the foobar2000 settings i can choose between Speaker - (Audio-gd) and SPDIF - (Audio-gd). The speaker is selected. On the official guide on their website there is a option about asio, but i can't choose that anywhere. What is the problem? I'm very worried about. I hope the device isn't broken. The device is connected over a usb-cable.
 Thanks for any help!


----------



## Honkytime

submerged said:


> Today, my new nfb-11 (2014 version) just received. After the installation of the driver and the new settings in foobar2000 (newest version), i have no sound on my headphones? Windows 8.1 added the driver successfully. The blue led is on and the driver was installed successfully for the second time. Output is on HP, Gain is on Low and the Input on USB. On the VIA ASIO software by output i can choose between Speakers - (Audio-gd) and OUT - (Audio-gd). The speaker is selected. On the Inputs Ports i can choose between Line In - (Audio-gd) and SPDIF RX1- (Audio-gd). The Line In is selected. On the foobar2000 settings i can choose between Speaker - (Audio-gd) and SPDIF - (Audio-gd). The speaker is selected. On the official guide on their website there is a option about asio, but i can't choose that anywhere. What is the problem? I'm very worried about. I hope the device isn't broken. The device is connected over a usb-cable.
> Thanks for any help!


 
 sounds like the asio settings. did you try outputting it by direct sound to see if it is the asio settings?. change the output device to the nfb-11 in your media player and see if that helps.


----------



## lfranchi

Hey folks! I purchased an 11.32 about 6 months ago (August 2014)---and i've been using it happily ever since. Starting a few weeks ago though, I'm getting a bunch of jitter/stutter in my audio playback, and I can't figure out why. Here's my setup:

 Macbook Pro (2014), OS X 10.10
 Audio-GD 11.32
 Mr Speakers Mad Dog Pro
  
 I'm hooking up the 11.32 to a USB port directly on my mac.
  
 Recently playing audio from any source on my mac---spotify, tomahawk (another media player), etc, all play fine for a few minutes then start dropping in/out, stuttering, etc. It basically makes it impossible to listen to. I can't work out what's changed, or how to start debugging what's going on.
  
 Any ideas?


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

When you guys use the line out, regardless of variable or fixed level, do you guys use low or high gain?

I seem to get better sound with it on high gain while using line out to my c2 class a


----------



## Jacktaris

Hi, can anyone tell me if the low gain is suitable to drive iem on the nfb-11? I currently have a magni 1 and its gain is too high for my iem. I'm using Dita truth and DT880 250 ohms. Thank you guys! Really look forward to this unit if its capable of driving sensitive iem with playing volume on the knob.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

jacktaris said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me if the low gain is suitable to drive iem on the nfb-11? I currently have a magni 1 and its gain is too high for my iem. I'm using Dita truth and DT880 250 ohms. Thank you guys! Really look forward to this unit if its capable of driving sensitive iem with playing volume on the knob.


 
 Yes, with low gain you can use ultra sensitive IEMS, probably will drive the DT880 250s around 2pm on low gain to good levels as well.


----------



## Jacktaris

Thanks for the quick reply! Around which angle is the normal listening volume for sensitive iem?


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

8-9 o'clock but doesn't effect sq or ch balance.


----------



## Jacktaris

soundsgoodtome said:


> 8-9 o'clock but doesn't effect sq or ch balance.



Thanks! I'm also considering Ifi idsd micro for a little more money. Any idea how it fare against each other?


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

jacktaris said:


> Thanks! I'm also considering Ifi idsd micro for a little more money. Any idea how it fare against each other?


 
  
 Unless I'm missing something here (like you need portability) I don't think that's even a proper comparison. The Audio-GD should win in all depts besides portability.


----------



## willowbrook

The NFB-11 drives my GR07 at low gain 9~10 o'clock very well. For DT880 (250ohm) and HD650, comfortable listening at high gain 10~11 o'clock.


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello guys, I was on a research path for the best DAC on a budget and was impressed by the specs/description of the NFB 11. I'm thinking to buy the 2015 version and would be grateful if anybody would please tell me:
  
 * How does the* NFB 11 compare to the NFB 15*? I've read a few negative things about the 15 and I want the Sabre chip this one has anyway
  
 * How does the *NFB 11 compare to* it's larger, yet similar counterpart the flagship* NFB 27* (or similar 28 / 29)?
  
 I'm thinking this should have all the sound quality of the 27/28/29 but just in a more portable package and without too many unneeded connection options. Am I wrong? Anyway the sound I'm looking for is:
_flat, tonally balanced sound signature with good soundstage imaging and instrument separation with highs that are detailed yet not overly harsh._
 So please if you would advise me if the NFB 11 would suit my preferences. The other DACs I'm seriously considering are the HRT microStreamer or HRT Music Streamer III, and Peachtree Audio DAC-iT. So if somebody has experience with any of these, please tell me which one would be more likely to suit my needs? Thanks!!


----------



## i019791

decentlevi said:


> Hello guys, I was on a research path for the best DAC on a budget and was impressed by the specs/description of the NFB 11. I'm thinking to buy the 2015 version and would be grateful if anybody would please tell me:
> 
> * How does the* NFB 11 compare to the NFB 15*? I've read a few negative things about the 15 and I want the Sabre chip this one has anyway
> 
> ...


 
 NFB-28/29 are much better than NFB-11/15 and you will hear the difference easily


----------



## DecentLevi

i019791 said:


> NFB-28/29 are much better than NFB-11/15 and you will hear the difference easily


 
 Hello, would you at least say that perhaps the DAC of the NFB 11/15 is about as good as the NFB 28/29? 
  
 IN what ways would you say make them sound different; and are these differences tied in mostly just to the DAC or the amp sections? I'm mainly planning to get the NFB 11 to use as a DAC for a medium spec. tube amp and would just be using the built in amp sometimes, so am wondering if the DAC would power that well enough?


----------



## conquerator2

decentlevi said:


> Hello, would you at least say that perhaps the DAC of the NFB 11/15 is about as good as the NFB 28/29?
> 
> IN what ways would you say make them sound different; and are these differences tied in mostly just to the DAC or the amp sections? I'm mainly planning to get the NFB 11 to use as a DAC for a medium spec. tube amp and would just be using the built in amp sometimes, so am wondering if the DAC would power that well enough?


 
 I think mostly in the amp department. Some DAC improvements too.
 The units are bigger, with better PSU, etc.


----------



## i019791

It is easier to hear the differences of the amp sections.
 Expect clearer and smoother sound and a little better resolution from the more expensive units.
 This does not mean that NFB-11/15 are bad, but it will be easy to hear better gear.


----------



## Sam21

Can you hear hissing when you put this on high gain mode and turn the volume knob all the way up while no music is playing ?


----------



## Jakkal

sam21 said:


> Can you hear hissing when you put this on high gain mode and turn the volume knob all the way up while no music is playing ?


 
 I was able to hear hiss on NFB-15 which has the same amp section on low and high gain when I pass 12 o'clock.


----------



## Sam21

I put my G109-S on high gain and turned the volume all the way up, Dead silent. I was contemplating to buy the NFB-11 but what you said put me off. I guess I should look else where.


----------



## Jakkal

sam21 said:


> I put my G109-S on high gain and turned the volume all the way up, Dead silent. I was contemplating to buy the NFB-11 but what you said put me off. I guess I should look else where.


 
 You have a great amp, why you consider NFB-11? For the dac?


----------



## Sam21

I am building a second setup...


----------



## Jakkal

sam21 said:


> I am building a second setup...


 
 Take a look at Project Polaris and you can paired with cheap dac like HifiMeDIY Saber.


----------



## whatup69

sam21 said:


> I am building a second setup...


 
 Its silent at 12 o'clock at either gain setting. It's not until you get to about just before 3 o'clock (about 75% volume) that you can start to hear a slight noise. It's completely normal and no where close to regular listening levels, where the background is silent. You are comparing a dedicated amp in the G109S which is a very good amp, to a entry level amp/DAC combo in the NFB-11/15 which is un-equalled in terms of priceerformance.


----------



## Zaiki

I bought my NFB-11 in Oct. 2014. After this long time period of using, I found that this console satisfied me most in its DAC part, I used NFB-11 as a dac then connected to my Musical Fidelity M3i amp to drive my Sonus Faber Venere 1.5 bookshelf speakers. The soundstage is really amazing, every detail can be heard and seperated perfectly than I have heard on HD800 DT990 Q701 and Sr325e when driven by NFB-11 itself.


----------



## willowbrook

All the comments about how better it is with an amp connected to NFB-11 makes me want to invest in a separate amp...only if I had the funds.


----------



## Zaiki

willowbrook said:


> All the comments about how better it is with an amp connected to NFB-11 makes me want to invest in a separate amp...only if I had the funds.


Yes that's the point.


----------



## Doku

Just got my NFB-11 with TCXO upgrade and I'm having some strange behavior. 
  
 I use Windows 10 and Mac OS X with optical via my onboard sound and USB via a USB 2.0 port. 
  
 In both OSes, when I use the device over USB it seems to shut off or go to sleep every time there is no sound. This causes a half second delay in hearing new sound, which basically means I can't use it as my external sound card because no notification sounds will ever be heard. Is there some way to get it not to go to sleep? 
  
 Also, I had significant popping when I tried to play a 16-bit / 44.1 file while in DAD 32-bit / 384 mode. Also YouTube videos basically had no sound when the OS was set in this mode in Windows 10. In Mac OS X it seems to work sometimes. I set the bit rate in the Audio MIDI Setup utility to the 32-bit 384 and it either works, or I get significant popping. I'm guessing the USB can't timing sync with the computer? 
  
 Anyway, I mostly use Mac OS X (Hackintosh setup) but on both OSes I'd love to be able to shut off the onboard audio completely and just use the NFB-11 as my USB sound device in both OSes for all system sound.
  
 On the plus side, I don't mind the 24-bit/96khz optical, which works flawlessly and the sound is incredible to be sure. 
  
 Here's my part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/JcQkP6
  
 Motherboard is an Asus Z97 Sabertooth Mark 1 with the latest BIOS.


----------



## cel4145

Do we know for sure which Sabre ES9018 chip is in the NFB-11? Apparently there is more than one: http://www.esstech.com/?p=products_DAC


----------



## Zaiki

doku said:


> Just got my NFB-11 with TCXO upgrade and I'm having some strange behavior.
> 
> I use Windows 10 and Mac OS X with optical via my onboard sound and USB via a USB 2.0 port.
> 
> ...


Nice post, I have to say the sound from usb is inferior than optical even though usb has much better threshold on paper.


----------



## pearljam50000

Has anyone tried the NFB11( latest version) with HD800?!


----------



## Zaiki

pearljam50000 said:


> Has anyone tried the NFB11( latest version) with HD800?!


i tried. That will make hd800 sound thin and harsh


----------



## cel4145

zaiki said:


> i tried. That will make hd800 sound thin and harsh




Why is that? The NFB-11 seems to be neutral. One would expect it to produce an accurate sound. If the HD800s sound thin and harsh to you with them, then that means the HD800s are harsh and thin, which seems contrary to what most people think.


----------



## Zaiki

cel4145 said:


> Why is that? The NFB-11 seems to be neutral. One would expect it to produce an accurate sound. If the HD800s sound thin and harsh to you with them, then that means the HD800s are harsh and thin, which seems contrary to what most people think.


that is how nfb11 sound when driving hd800, thin and harsh


----------



## Zaiki

cel4145 said:


> Why is that? The NFB-11 seems to be neutral. One would expect it to produce an accurate sound. If the HD800s sound thin and harsh to you with them, then that means the HD800s are harsh and thin, which seems contrary to what most people think.


I can't tell why, but I know nfb11 is not a good mate for hd800.


----------



## cel4145

zaiki said:


> I can't tell why, but I know nfb11 is not a good mate for hd800.




The HD800s are rated 102db at 1 volt RMS. NFB-11 is rated 10V RMS. That's enough power to cause pain. So your problem is not lack of power. 

It seems more likely that (a) you don't actually like the HD800s with a transparent amp and/or (b) for some reason, you have an expectation bias that the HD800s should not sound good with the NFB-11.


----------



## Zaiki

cel4145 said:


> The HD800s are rated 102db at 1 volt RMS. NFB-11 is rated 10V RMS. That's enough power to cause pain. So your problem is not lack of power.
> 
> It seems more likely that (a) you don't actually like the HD800s with a transparent amp and/or (b) for some reason, you have an expectation bias that the HD800s should not sound good with the NFB-11.


Well if you equip nfb11 with nordost Valhalla power cord and nordost power conditioner. Then nfb11 is not harsh and thin. Very smooth and lovely sound from nfb11. But how many nfb11 users can afford an expensive power cord?


----------



## cel4145

zaiki said:


> Well if you equip nfb11 with nordost Valhalla power cord and nordost power conditioner. Then nfb11 is not harsh and thin. Very smooth and lovely sound from nfb11. But how many nfb11 users can afford an expensive power cord?




Sorry. I don't buy into power cord upgrades since expectation bias it the most likely reason for perceived differences without ABX testing. 

Power conditioners could certainly help, though, if the power at your home is bad. But then that's not the NFB-11 that needs the power conditioner but your home wiring that is the problem.


----------



## Zaiki

cel4145 said:


> Sorry. I don't buy into power cord upgrades since expectation bias it the most likely reason for perceived differences without ABX testing. I said the words harsh and thin are based on actual practice.
> 
> Power conditioners could certainly help, though, if the power at your home is bad. But then that's not the NFB-11 that needs the power conditioner but your home wiring that is the problem.


my expectation is not biased. Harsh and thin is based on what I actually heard. I don't care abt the specs I only care abt the sound. Since they sound harsh and thin through my original setup macbook original usb cable power cable and nfb11.


----------



## cel4145

zaiki said:


> my expectation is not biased. Harsh and thin is based on what I actually heard. I don't care abt the specs I only care abt the sound. Since they sound harsh and thin through my original setup macbook original usb cable power cable and nfb11.




Please don't mispresent my quote by adding your own words into it like you did. It also makes it very difficult to reply to you.


----------



## willowbrook

Zaiki, this isn't a forum to brag about your power cables. Please give actual details of comparisons or something rather than saying this is thin and harsh without explanation. I also don't buy into power cord especially when you are putting a cord that costs thousands into a gear that costs at most $400.


----------



## Sam21

Power cable ? that is insane. Only analog interconnects matter. every other cable does not matter.


----------



## dragoss

Hi guys,
  
 How does the DAC section of the NFB11 (or 11.32) compare to the Rega DAC (the old one, not the DAC-R)? I mainly listen to EDM (Dubstep, Chillstep, Trap, Drum & Bass etc.). I'm not a basshead, but I do enjoy it, so I lean towards a slight warm sound I guess. My library is mostly MP3 (various bitrates) and some FLAC and I listen to a lot of youtube music too. I also intend to buy a pair of headphones, most probably a HE-400 and/or DT990 Pro 250Ohm (maybe both in time, one pair for home and another for office). In the case of the Rega i'll need an amp also, so the price would be much higher (the Rega is twice the price of the NFB11, both units SH). I've read good things about both, the Rega being warmer in sound (might be better for the bassy EDM?) and the NFB11 being more neutral/accurate sounding. The NFB11 has a clear advantage in supported high-res files (Rega's USB is the main culprit here). I'll try to listen them both, but first I wanted to hear your opinions.
  
 Thank you in advance
 Dragos


----------



## pearljam50000

How does the NFB11 compares to Geek Out?
Thanks.


----------



## jordannn15

Looking for some help, I got this amp (NFB-11) yesterday and I plugged it in installed the driver and started listening. Then I left and came back hours later and when I went to listen again no sound was coming out (yes the amp was on and volume was turned up). I have tried installing and reinstalling the driver about a million times, trying each with a different usb port, but no luck. I install the driver restart my computer, turn the amp on, and open the VIA ASIO program that it installs with the driver but when I open it all I get are two errors. One pops up first and says: "Device not found!" and then another pops up after I click ok on that one that says: "Enumerate filter failed!"
  
 Can someone help me fix this problem? I have no idea what is wrong.


----------



## cel4145

jordannn15 said:


> Can someone help me fix this problem? I have no idea what is wrong.




I just tried the NFB-11 on my laptop running Windows 7, 64 bit. I had never installed it to that laptop before. My NFB-11 is from last summer, so the drivers are a different version. 

I connected the NFB-11, it attempted to install something, but got a message that it could not recognize/install drivers for the device. 

I downloaded the appropriate drivers from Audio-GD (2014v3 for me). I extracted the files using 7zip. I then clicked on the "SETUP" file, and the main VIA drivers were installed. I do not use ASIO. Don't even see that as option for software configuration for me. Works fine. 

Perhaps you might want to say what OS you are running, what driver version you downloaded, and describe your process for installation.


----------



## jordannn15

cel4145 said:


> I just tried the NFB-11 on my laptop running Windows 7, 64 bit. I had never installed it to that laptop before. My NFB-11 is from last summer, so the drivers are a different version.
> 
> I connected the NFB-11, it attempted to install something, but got a message that it could not recognize/install drivers for the device.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am also running windows 7 64 bit, this driver: http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm 
  
 The driver that says: *For the products shipping since 14th.Aug. 2014 *is the one I downloaded
  
 Process for installation:
 1. Plug in power cord to nfb-11 and wall
 2. Plug in usb cord to nfb-11 and usb port(s)
 3. Switch to Headphone output, low gain, usb connection at the front of the nfb-11
 4. Turn computer on
 5. Turn nfb-11 on
 6. Download driver and unpack it using winrar or 7zip
 7. Click on "SETUP" file
 8. Installs fine and I restart the computer
 9. Computer restarts and there is no playback device that is the nfb-11 in the control panel for sound
  
  
 I have tried two usb cords, three usb ports, reinstalling, updating, but nothing is working.


----------



## cel4145

Maybe someone with the newer driver can help since mine is different.


----------



## jordannn15

Lol Kingwa himself couldn't even fix the problem. We did a remote desktop access program, which he suggested, but he couldn't even get the nfb-11 to work. Sending mine back for a refund unfortunately, I will stick to amps/dacs that are sold within the US from now on I guess.


----------



## willowbrook

jordannn15 said:


> Lol Kingwa himself couldn't even fix the problem. We did a remote desktop access program, which he suggested, but he couldn't even get the nfb-11 to work. Sending mine back for a refund unfortunately, I will stick to amps/dacs that are sold within the US from now on I guess.


 
  
 Wow. That is a weird problem. The new v2 driver fixed all the problems for me and works flawlessly on 64bit W8.1.


----------



## cel4145

That is weird. That's too bad.


----------



## Doku

doku said:


> Just got my NFB-11 with TCXO upgrade and I'm having some strange behavior.
> 
> I use Windows 10 and Mac OS X with optical via my onboard sound and USB via a USB 2.0 port.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 All of my sleep issues were caused by the "Active Mute" switch on the back. This seems to be designed to prevent popping between tracks, but when used as a regular sound card it causes the effect I described. I turned this feature off with the switch on the back and now it works perfectly as a sound card and I no longer need the onboard sound at all.
  
 The Windows 10 issues? Eh. I'm not sure I care so much since I'm mostly in Mac OS X. I will try again later with Windows 10 once they release.


----------



## Jokanok

jordannn15 said:


> Looking for some help, I got this amp (NFB-11) yesterday and I plugged it in installed the driver and started listening. Then I left and came back hours later and when I went to listen again no sound was coming out (yes the amp was on and volume was turned up). I have tried installing and reinstalling the driver about a million times, trying each with a different usb port, but no luck. I install the driver restart my computer, turn the amp on, and open the VIA ASIO program that it installs with the driver but when I open it all I get are two errors. One pops up first and says: "Device not found!" and then another pops up after I click ok on that one that says: "Enumerate filter failed!"
> 
> Can someone help me fix this problem? I have no idea what is wrong.


 

 Hi everyone
  
 I had the same issue with my Lenovo Thinkpad T410 running Windows 7 64 bit. None of my USB ports on the laptop could recognize the Audio-gd. After a lot of try and error (updating software, deleting and installing the USB drivers, switching cables (powered and non-powered), changing BIOS settings, etc.), I tried a powered USB-hub. And bang!!! My laptop recognized the the Audio-gd. I think the problem was caused by an internal hardware configuration of the USB-hub (internal USB sharing of devices). Anyway the external powered USB-hub did the trick for me.
 Hope this will help out some other users of the Audio-gd.


----------



## Doku

jokanok said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I had the same issue with my Lenovo Thinkpad T410 running Windows 7 64 bit. None of my USB ports on the laptop could recognize the Audio-gd. After a lot of try and error (updating software, deleting and installing the USB drivers, switching cables (powered and non-powered), changing BIOS settings, etc.), I tried a powered USB-hub. And bang!!! My laptop recognized the the Audio-gd. I think the problem was caused by an internal hardware configuration of the USB-hub (internal USB sharing of devices). Anyway the external powered USB-hub did the trick for me.
> Hope this will help out some other users of the Audio-gd.


 
  
 +1. I think an old USB 2.0 hub is best too. Powered or not powered probably won't matter, so I would go with not powered if given a choice for less electrical noise (I hope). I have the same problem with my AudioEngine D1 and it states on their page to use a USB 2.0 hub when all else fails. Apparently these USB controllers don't like USB 3.0.


----------



## Doku

Update on Windows 10:
  
 I installed the latest pre-release fresh and downloaded the Audio GD drivers. The trick was to install them "as administrator" by right clicking the installer, which I didn't have to do in Windows 7. Now, the NFB-11 works better on Windows 10 than it did on Windows 7 or Mac OS X. Like, literally flawless as an external sound device.
  
 When I use JRiver to listen to music, I take exclusive access of the sound device and crank it up to DSD quality bitrate. But Chrome gets crazy if I set the frequencies high in windows sound, so I leave that at 16/44.1. 
  
 Very happy with the purchase now.


----------



## petezjunior

Question- I have an audeze lcd 2.2 paired with a violectric v200. I originally bought the NFB 11.32 to use the device as my amp and dac then bought the violectric to use the NFB 11.32 as the dac connected to the violectric. Is this a dumb idea, anyone use their NFB 11.32 purely as a dac? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sam21

why would you think it is a dumb idea ? the pre-amp outs on DAC/AMPs are for such setups...violectric amps are amazing, I own a G109-S and like it alot...


----------



## cel4145

sam21 said:


> why would you think it is a dumb idea ? the pre-amp outs on DAC/AMPs are for such setups...violectric amps are amazing, I own a G109-S and like it alot...




+1

And not just the pre-outs. That's why it has the line out option. So you can hook the NFB-11 to a speaker or headphone amp that has it's own volume control.


----------



## Jokanok

rudibe said:


> My NFB-11 setup for speakers: PC -> USB -> NFB-11 -> RCA preouts -> XLR inputs on a stereo Hypex amp. With this setup, I get a slight PC interference noise from the speakers that changes with varying loads on the computer - typical crappy PC sound. The moment I disconnect the USB cable the background gets dead quiet, so it's not a problem with the pre-amp or the amplifier itself. Also no noise over the headphones. Anyways, has anyone tried any USB isolators or perhaps disconnecting the ground or power leads on the USB cable? I thought that the USB implementation in the NFB-11 would ignore or isolate the power noise, but it doesn't seem so.
> 
> I can easily switch to using optical instead of USB, but just asking...


 
 Hi 
 My NFB-11 arrived last week. I mostly use it in the following setup: PC->USB->NFB-11->RCA->AMP (SMSL SA-50 set at max volume, so being used as sort of a power amp). 
 When I connect my amp to another source (also via RCA) and puts its analogue volume pot to max, the speakers remain dead silent. 
 However, with my amp connected to the NFB-11 and my amp also set at max volume, while I increase the volume knob of the NFB-11 (being used as a pre-amp), a  proportional increasing noise comes out of the speakers. 
 Do you have the same experience? Is there something wrong with my DAC’s pre-amp feature. 
 I have not yet tested the headphone output. I have ordered online an headphone adapter plug. When this arrives, I will be able to compare the RCA with the headphone output. 
 Looking forward to know other owners’ experience with the RCA output (pre-amp function) of their NFB-11.


----------



## rudibe

It's probably picking up noise from the computer via USB. Try disconnecting the USB cable, in case the hiss goes away, you might want to try setting up a optical connection from the PC to the DAC (if possible).


----------



## Jokanok

It is not the USB connection. I have the same issue while connected via optical to my Airport Express.
  
 I have extensively checked the possibility of electronical noise coming from the USB connection of my laptop.
  
 I have recorded a "silent" audio file with the help of Audacity. I played this file from my laptop using its power supply as well as only its battery, and while streaming music over wifi, playing some 1080p movies from my SSD and  streaming youtube over internet (all at the same time!). No abnormal sounds whatsoever.
  
 I also compared the optical and usb input of the NFB-11 and find the sound reproduction with USB better. I used JRiver with Asio settings for bitperfect reproduction via USB, and iTunes set to max volume also for bitperfect reproduction to my Airport Express via optical. The difference in SQ could be due to the NFB-11's electrical design, but also to the Airport Express' design, or the difference between iTunes and JRiver could possibly be the explanation. Honestly I have no clue.  
  
 The noise is only audible at rather high volume. Could it be a noise because of a grounding issue between my DAC and AMP connected via RCA? I have no other amplifier to test this.
  
 Thanks a lot for replying!


----------



## cel4145

The pre-amp outs on my NFB-11 work fine for me with my TA2021 t-amp. 

The pre-amp outs on the NFB-11 have a higher gain than the line out, from what I understand. Try turning your amp all the way down, connect it, and using the line out on the SMSL and its volume control and see if that causes a problem.


----------



## cel4145

jokanok said:


> The noise is only audible at rather high volume. Could it be a noise because of a grounding issue between my DAC and AMP connected via RCA? I have no other amplifier to test this.




Yes. It's possible there is a ground loop problem. Do you have your computer, NFB-11, and SMSL amp running off the same jack off the wall (via a power strip)?


----------



## Jokanok

cel4145 said:


> The pre-amp outs on my NFB-11 work fine for me with my TA2021 t-amp.
> 
> The pre-amp outs on the NFB-11 have a higher gain than the line out, from what I understand. Try turning your amp all the way down, connect it, and using the line out on the SMSL and its volume control and see if that causes a problem.


 

 With line-out, do you mean the headphone output of the NFB-11? I am waiting for the delivery of an order for a 6,3mm to 3,5mm jack adapter in order to test this.


----------



## Jokanok

cel4145 said:


> Yes. It's possible there is a ground loop problem. Do you have your computer, NFB-11, and SMSL amp running off the same jack off the wall (via a power strip)?


 

 Yes they are all connected to the same power strip. I will test it with another wall-plug and come back on this.


----------



## rudibe

jokanok said:


> However, with my amp connected to the NFB-11 and my amp also set at max volume, while I increase the volume knob of the NFB-11 (being used as a pre-amp), a  proportional increasing noise comes out of the speakers.


 
 Try decreasing the volume on your amplifier and increasing the gain on the NFB (low/high gain also affects the pre-amp output, at least on the variable setting). Otherwise, use the fixed level output mode and alter the volume on the SMSL.
  
 SMSL's power supply might also be affecting other electronics, at least mine el-cheapo switching power supply does (SMSL 24V / 2.5A) - when it's plugged into the power strip, my Hypex amp starts buzzing.


----------



## Jokanok

jokanok said:


> Yes they are all connected to the same power strip. I will test it with another wall-plug and come back on this.


 
  
 The power supply of the SMSL has no earth connection on its AC inlet. I have switched momentarily to another wall plug but this did not make any difference.
  
 I must say that the noise is well below the "noise floor" and therefore as such not audible at playback.
  
 As most D-amps are dead silent, I thought that this slight noise is maybe due to the design of the A-type preamplifier within the NFB-11. Or should it also be dead silent at maximum volume? And if so, I have probably a ground issue. But the amp only takes DC. Do you think this issue may be remedied if I would use a properly grounded AC-DC converter/power supply?


----------



## cel4145

jokanok said:


> With line-out, do you mean the headphone output of the NFB-11? I am waiting for the delivery of an order for a 6,3mm to 3,5mm jack adapter in order to test this.




The RCA jacks on the back can be used in pre-amp mode or line out mode via the switch on the front of the NFB-11. Try line out mode.


----------



## Jokanok

rudibe said:


> Try decreasing the volume on your amplifier and increasing the gain on the NFB (low/high gain also affects the pre-amp output, at least on the variable setting). Otherwise, use the fixed level output mode and alter the volume on the SMSL.
> 
> SMSL's power supply might also be affecting other electronics, at least mine el-cheapo switching power supply does (SMSL 24V / 2.5A) - when it's plugged into the power strip, my Hypex amp starts buzzing.


 
  
 I tried all the different volume settings on the NFB-11. Made no difference!
  
 I also am of the opinion that the cheap SMSL power supply is probably the culprit. I have ordered a SMPS300RS board (Connexelectronics) as a replacement. Once I have built a good quality power supply with proper grounding and have tested it, I will certainly come back on this issue.
  
 Thanks a lot for your interest.


----------



## Boogirl

petezjunior said:


> Question- I have an audeze lcd 2.2 paired with a violectric v200. I originally bought the NFB 11.32 to use the device as my amp and dac then bought the violectric to use the NFB 11.32 as the dac connected to the violectric. Is this a dumb idea, anyone use their NFB 11.32 purely as a dac? Thanks in advance.


 
 Not a dumb idea. I'm thinking of doing something similar, but instead either with a Schitt Lyr 2 or mayby a Burson Soloist SL. I want to go for the Lyr 2 due to it being a tube and also cheaper than the Burson but I cam concerned as to whether this would be a big jump from the NFB 11's amp. When ever I try and look for information regarding using the NFB 11 DAC feeding another headphone amp I can't seem to find any info as to whether an improvement will be had.
  
 Has anyone on this forum used the NFB 11 (or even the NFB 15 for that matter) as purely a dac and fed another superior headhphone amp? If so, please specify which headphone amp and also anyy advise on Burson or Lyr coupled with NFB would be really appreciated.


----------



## return78

cel4145 said:


> The RCA jacks on the back can be used in pre-amp mode or line out mode via the switch on the front of the NFB-11. Try line out mode.


 
 Using Ouput button?
  
 HP = HP
 Variable = ?
 Fixed = ?


----------



## cel4145

return78 said:


> Using Ouput button?




Yes


----------



## Sam21

variable means you can use the volume knob on the nfb-11...the output varies when you turn the knob up or down.
  
 fixed means the volume knob is disabled and only a fixed volume is outputted.


----------



## return78

Which is pre-amp mode? Variable or fixed?


----------



## Jokanok

Hi 
 I bought very recently the Audio-gd NFB-11 mainly because I wanted to use my laptop as a music server.  I also have an Airport Express (AEX) (A1264). I was hoping that using this DAC connected via USB could be a major sound improvement compared to an optical connection (Toslink) from the AEX using iTunes limited to 16bit/44Khz. 
 As a replacement for iTunes I decided to give JRiver MC20 a try because it seemed very complete and I liked its user interface. I installed the necessary ASIO drivers that came and setup JRiver with  ASIO output, "internal volume" and volume at max for bitperfect transfer. When you hover with your mouse over the DSP-button (right upper corner of JRiver), you can see the details of the "audio path" (signal processing ). Mine gave the following information: "No changes are being made" and "direct connection". So the transfer to my DAC should be bitperfect. 
 Sound seemed at first OK. However, when I was playing some music I know very well (Nick Cave, The Boatman's call) I found that it did not sound right. So I played the same record using iTunes via AEX/optical at max volume (also bitperfect). To my surprise this sounded so much better. Via Toslink the soundstage was wider, the music had more detail, was cleaner and more precise. 
 I spent hours making the same comparison playing the following records (Nils Forgen, Acoustic Live; Kaki King, Everybody loves you; Mick Harvey, Intoxicated man; ...) some at 16/44 others at 24/96 or 24/192; and I always came to the same conclusion. The toslink input on this DAC sounded way better than the USB input.  
 This was a huge disappointment for me and I even considered selling my two weeks old "new" NFB-11 because of its seemingly substandard USB input. 
 Then I thought I will give Foobar a chance not really believing this could make any difference. I was at first instance discouraged by its GUI and its steep "learning curve". I set up Foobar with the appropriate ASIO plug-ins and made sure all the settings were for bitperfect transfer. 
 To my surprise the USB  connection sounded now similar as the Toslink via AEX. I even had the impression that somehow the background had less noise using the USB connection. The time had come to really try some higher resolution tracks (Muddy Waters, Folk Singer). And yes, now the USB connection was clearly superior to the Toslink. For me this was a great relief. 
 I know my experience goes against mainstream ideas (saying "bits are bits" and that each audio player that is capable of bitperfect restitution sounds the same).   I really hesitated a long time before sharing this.
 I have no reasonable explanation why in my setup Foobar sounds so much better than JRiver, and I have not the technical knowledge nor the means to research this further in a more objective way. 
 I just felt the urge to share this and invite others to make their own investigations.  I thought the NFB-11 user thread would be an appropriate place to post my experience.  I will put a similar post in an older thread “foobar vs. jriver(a different take)”.  I am just too curious to know if someone else has had a similar experience. 
 Thank you for reading this long post!


----------



## boff

Has the popping sound when switching to DSD decoding been fully fixed in the latest version. Or is it a less than ideal workaround (the mute switch thingy)? I'll be switching between PCM and DSD in my playlists and I know that kind of thing will wind me up.


----------



## conquerator2

I believe it has been addressed


----------



## Snurt

I been searching this tread for an hour now without luck so i think i have to ask some questions before i buy one of these units.
  
  
 A local dealer has the 2014(with airholes on top but without the mute disable switch on back) version of the NFB-11 in storage, but i cant find any info if its the one with the 20w or the 35w transformer.
  
 I wonder how much it has to say that it has the 20w or the 35w, i might not notice at all.
  
 My other option is to get it from Audio GD direct and just get the TCXO thingies at the same time, not that i know if i need those either
  
 I plan on using optical or coax mainly, i may just play around with the USB option for kicks. I do not plan on using ASIO and i often use software EQ.
  
 Should i buy a 2014version localy, i guess without TCXO and with 20w transformer) for 385USD
  
 or
  
 Buy from Audio GD direct and get the 2015v with TCXO and 35w transformer for 487USD (365USD+25%tax + 37USD in shipping)
  
 EDIT: Do you think Audio GD would sent the package with a lower value written on it? This way i can pay alittle less tax on this sucker in case I decide to import myself.


----------



## conquerator2

snurt said:


> I been searching this tread for an hour now without luck so i think i have to ask some questions before i buy one of these units.
> 
> 
> A local dealer has the 2014(with airholes on top but without the mute disable switch on back) version of the NFB-11 in storage, but i cant find any info if its the one with the 20w or the 35w transformer.
> ...



Yes


----------



## Snurt

Well that settles it, just ordered and payed for a 2015 NFB-11 with both TCXO upgrades. Hope this is worth it compared to buying a un-upgraded 2014 locally for a fair sum cheaper(51usd)
  
 Some more Q's:
  
 Is there any benefit to using a specific input or is it all the same?


----------



## conquerator2

snurt said:


> Well that settles it, just ordered and payed for a 2015 NFB-11 with both TCXO upgrades. Hope this is worth it compared to buying a un-upgraded 2014 locally for a fair sum cheaper(51usd)
> 
> Some more Q's:
> 
> Is there any benefit to using a specific input or is it all the same?



Gratz.
It's for you to try. They should be relatively similar sounding. I use the Toslink input on s different agd DAC on a daily basis, as well as USB and it sounds good. I also tried coax, HDMI and BNC and that sounded just as good


----------



## PurpleAngel

snurt said:


> Is there any benefit to using a specific input or is it all the same?


 
  
 I believe Audio-GD recommends using USB for music.
 With my NFB-15.32, I just use optical for everything.


----------



## Snurt

So i received the unit and it works perfectly, i believe
  
 I cant hear any difference between the NFB-11 and the Marantz receiver i used before to drive the headphones, and i cant hear any difference on the different inputs. Maybe I'm just deaf.
  
 Also when i turn the volume knob all the way down i can stil hear music in the headphones.
  
 I like that there was some spare parts with the unit, i also love the metal finish!


----------



## Snurt

Is there a way to make it act as a headphone amp and a preamp at the same time?
  
 Maybe i can connect the shakers to the line out if it can output on both at the same time.


----------



## voldemortnbk

Anyone here tried with the Fidelio X2? I need some impression. Help.


----------



## PurpleAngel

snurt said:


> So i received the unit and it works perfectly, i believe
> I cant hear any difference between the NFB-11 and the Marantz receiver i used before to drive the headphones, and i cant hear any difference on the different inputs. Maybe I'm just deaf.
> Also when i turn the volume knob all the way down i can stil hear music in the headphones.
> I like that there was some spare parts with the unit, i also love the metal finish!


 
  
 What headphones are you using?
 How is the NFB-11 connected to the source
 What is the source?
 What formats (mp3, FLAC, movies?, etc) and programs are you using to send audio from the source to the NFB-11?


----------



## Snurt

purpleangel said:


> What headphones are you using?
> How is the NFB-11 connected to the source
> What is the source?
> What formats (mp3, FLAC, movies?, etc) and programs are you using to send audio from the source to the NFB-11?


 
 Audio Techninca ATH-AD900x
 Coax
 Computer
 All formats, use the computer for everything, i use VLC and Foobar mostly.


----------



## PurpleAngel

snurt said:


> Audio Techninca ATH-AD900x
> Coax
> Computer
> All formats, use the computer for everything, i use VLC and Foobar mostly.


 
  
 Give USB a shot.


----------



## Snurt

I did, but coax or optic is preferred as i can have both the analog and one of those digital's active at the same time.
  
 I couldn't hear a difference with usb, with or without asio from foobar.


----------



## captvizcenzo

I just got my NFB11 today. After installing the driver as per manual, I reached to this step where I need to select the device. 
 I connect my NFB11 via USB, but there is no "audio-gd USB audio". Instead there is only "SPDIF Interface". 
 Input selection on the device is currently set to USB.
  
 Tried changing to a different USB port but it still shows no USB in the VIA ASIO program. 
  
 Hopefully someone can help me setup this device. 
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## sf10

That's normal. It'll show up as a SPDIF Interface device despite being connected via USB. It'll show up the same way in Foobar and Windows Sound Control Panel (Playback tab).


----------



## captvizcenzo

sf10 said:


> That's normal. It'll show up as a SPDIF Interface device despite being connected via USB. It'll show up the same way in Foobar and Windows Sound Control Panel (Playback tab).


 
 Thanks! 
 Also, because all playback will use the VIA ASIO driver, setting in the Windows audio device properties won't apply, correct?


----------



## brunoyujikc

I am thinking about getting this amp/dac together with a HD600. Do they pair well?
 Do you guys think the NFB-15 would be a better pair even if I plan to eventually get a Bottlehead Crack and use only the DAC from this unit?


----------



## HeatFan12

brunoyujikc said:


> I am thinking about getting this amp/dac together with a HD600. Do they pair well?
> Do you guys think the NFB-15 would be a better pair even if I plan to eventually get a Bottlehead Crack and use only the DAC from this unit?


 
  
  
 I don't own the HD600s but the HD580 & HD650 both sound very good!
  
 Cheers!
  
  
 Just upgraded to W10.  All settings stayed intact.  The VIA Asio is not working at the moment though.  Gotta play with it a bit.  KS, ASIO4ALL, WASAPI event all work flawlessly.


----------



## cel4145

heatfan12 said:


> Just upgraded to W10.  All settings stayed intact.  The VIA Asio is not working at the moment though.  Gotta play with it a bit.  KS, ASIO4ALL, WASAPI event all work flawlessly.




I just upgraded to Windows 10 as well this week (from Windows 7). I use the NFB-11 connected via USB, and it continued to work without adjustment after the upgrade. Using WASAPI with Media Monkey, and no problems there either.


----------



## HeatFan12

cel4145 said:


> I just upgraded to Windows 10 as well this week (from Windows 7). I use the NFB-11 connected via USB, and it continued to work without adjustment after the upgrade. Using WASAPI with Media Monkey, and no problems there either.


 
  
  
 Great to hear!  I was reading on another thread that some folks were having a bit of a problem, but can't remember if it was a clean install or a new pc or upgrade.  I upgraded from W8.1.
  
 I even moved the 11.32 earlier today coz I really was not looking forward to messing with it after the upgrade.  lol...   I have the original 11.32 and can't even remember what firmware I have.  I know I flashed it a while ago.
  
 I even think that I gave up on the VIA ASIO last year altogether and just basically use mostly KS.
  
 Here was the temporary home of the 11.32 before the upgrade, but alas it is now back on the desktop where it belongs...


----------



## cel4145

I was a little nervous about the W10 upgrade, but decided just to let Windows go with it and see what happened. Figured if I needed a clean install, well, I'd do one later.

Love seeing that iBasso DX on the NFB-11 in your pic. I took my DX50 as my only source for my NFB-11 to the last head-fi gtg I went to. Great combo. Deserves another


----------



## HeatFan12

Cheers cel!!!!!
  
 Yes, the DX50 rocks.  Great sound and flexibility.  I just wish getting a coax cable with male rca to male mini was more readily available.  Would like about a one or two footer one.  Blue Jean Cables can make 'em, just have not gotten around to order it.  A foot goes for about $23.


----------



## cel4145

heatfan12 said:


> Cheers cel!!!!!
> 
> Yes, the DX50 rocks.  Great sound and flexibility.  I just wish getting a coax cable with male rca to male mini was more readily available.  Would like about a one or two footer one.  Blue Jean Cables can make 'em, just have not gotten around to order it.  A foot goes for about $23.




I think all you need is a 3.5mm Mono Plug to RCA adapter, and then you can use any decent digital coaxial cable: http://www.monoprice.com/Category?c_id=102&cp_id=10236


----------



## HeatFan12

cel4145 said:


> I think all you need is a 3.5mm Mono Plug to RCA adapter, and then you can use any decent digital coaxial cable: http://www.monoprice.com/Category?c_id=102&cp_id=10236


 
  
  
 Great idea.  I have those coax cables from monoprice.  I guess this should do http://www.monoprice.com/Search/Index?keyword=3.5mm+Mono+Plug+to+RCA+adapter.  Gonna give it a shot.
  
 Thanks
  
 EDIT: Speaking about DXs cel..., look what I came across on the portable source sub.  I'm sure you've seen it.  hahahaha
  
 DX80!


----------



## cel4145

Nice! DX80. Hope they put a big amp in it


----------



## cel4145

Spoke too soon. Did end up with an audio problem. YouTube audio would not work with the NFB-11. Had to uninstall my Realtek drivers and disable the onboard audio, and now it's fine. So seems like a Realtek conflict issue. I never use the mic input on this computer, so I don't really need the Realtek onboard audio anyway.


----------



## HeatFan12

cel4145 said:


> Spoke too soon. Did end up with an audio problem. YouTube audio would not work with the NFB-11. Had to uninstall my Realtek drivers and disable the onboard audio, and now it's fine. So seems like a Realtek conflict issue. I never use the mic input on this computer, so I don't really need the Realtek onboard audio anyway.


 
  
  
 Good to hear you sorted it out cel...
  
 A new OS comes out and we have to scramble little by little to see what works.  The journey is awesome!  So far for me, all good with W10.
  
 Received that mono plug adapter and it works flawlessly with a coax cable into the DX50.  Thanks for that!  No more having the DX50 perched upon the rear of the dac...lol
  
 Cheers!!!


----------



## cel4145

heatfan12 said:


> Good to hear you sorted it out cel...
> 
> A new OS comes out and we have to scramble little by little to see what works.  The journey is awesome!  So far for me, all good with W10.
> 
> ...




I'm enjoying W10. Usually I'll wait six months to let the OS and 3rd party software and drivers to stabilize a little more, but it's been very good for a brand new release. And certainly much improved over Windows 8 (lol) (which I skipped, btw)

Glad that worked for you. It's always nice when the simple, cheap easy fix solves a problem.


----------



## goodyfresh

I have a few questions, guys.

 First of all, with a somewhat higher output-impedance (2 Ohms) than is commonly seen in such combined amp/DAC's, should these do fine driving something sensitive, like a pair of Sony MDR-1A or Trinity Delta IEM's, without creating any background-hiss or any other noise artifacts?
  
 Secondly, what exactly are the differences between the 11.32 and the plain old 11 (I know I could probably read back through this thread and search for that info, but really don't feel like taking the time to do so, haha sorry).
  
 And of course, the big question, WHERE CAN I BUY THIS?  Should I in-fact just order directly from Audio-GD?  What if I have the issue that I don't ahve, and can't get, a PayPal account?


----------



## cel4145

goodyfresh said:


> Secondly, what exactly are the differences between the 11.32 and the plain old 11 (I know I could probably read back through this thread and search for that info, but really don't feel like taking the time to do so, haha sorry).




This is the newest version. Improved drivers is the primary different, from what I understand:
http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB112014/NFB112014EN.htm



goodyfresh said:


> And of course, the big question, WHERE CAN I BUY THIS?  Should I in-fact just order directly from Audio-GD?  What if I have the issue that I don't ahve, and can't get, a PayPal account?




Maybe a friend with PayPal account can help you? Sounds like a personal problem


----------



## goodyfresh

cel4145 said:


> This is the newest version. Improved drivers is the primary different, from what I understand:
> http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB112014/NFB112014EN.htm
> Maybe a friend with PayPal account can help you? Sounds like a personal problem


 

 Well I mean, why the heck do they ONLY make their stuff available to buy via PayPal?  That's stupid >_<

  Btw what exactly is the TCXO upgrade (the horrible but hiliarious Engrish on Audio-GD's website does not explain it at all, LOL) and is it worth getting?


----------



## cel4145

goodyfresh said:


> Well I mean, why the heck do they ONLY make their stuff available to buy via PayPal?  That's stupid >_<




No it's not "stupid." PayPal is a good way for international vendors to provide a payment system that works for _a lot_ of people. And PayPal provides some buyer protection, which a lot of people like. What is it you want to do? Send them a check? (lol)


----------



## goodyfresh

cel4145 said:


> No it's not "stupid." PayPal is a good way for international vendors to provide a payment system that works for _a lot_ of people. And PayPal provides some buyer protection, which a lot of people like. What is it you want to do? Send them a check? (lol)


 

 The ability to pay normally via credit or debit-card, is what I wish was available here.


----------



## cel4145

goodyfresh said:


> The ability to pay normally via credit or debit-card, is what I wish was available here.




If you have a PayPal account, you can. My understanding is that anyone with a banking account and a credit card can get a PayPal account. 

If you just don't like PayPal, that seems like a personal problem


----------



## goodyfresh

Should this work just as well with low-impedance, high-sensitivity headphones and IEM's as with high-impedance, low-sensitivitiy ones?  Like, if I were to use it with my Trinity Delta IEM's which have 16 ohm impedance and 110db sensitivity, would I get any noticable background hiss at all?  And in order to play at reasonable volumes on such IEM's, would I have to set the volume-pot so low as to cause a channel imbalance, or what?

 Also, in what way can one change the PCM filter being used with this?

 Edit:  Also, what exactly is "Upgrade TCXO For USB Chip and ES9018?"  The site then proceeds to say "There are two TCXO can for upgrade,  Cost is USD20 / per without shipping delay .This upgrade only can slightly improve on the sound transparency."  What the heck are they trying to talk about there in that broken, poorly translated excuse for English?  Is it something worthwhile?


----------



## PurpleAngel

goodyfresh said:


> Should this work just as well with low-impedance, high-sensitivity headphones and IEM's as with high-impedance, low-sensitivitiy ones?  Like, if I were to use it with my Trinity Delta IEM's which have 16 ohm impedance and 110db sensitivity, would I get any noticable background hiss at all?  And in order to play at reasonable volumes on such IEM's, would I have to set the volume-pot so low as to cause a channel imbalance, or what?
> 
> Also, in what way can one change the PCM filter being used with this?
> 
> Edit:  Also, what exactly is "Upgrade TCXO For USB Chip and ES9018?"  The site then proceeds to say "There are two TCXO can for upgrade,  Cost is USD20 / per without shipping delay .This upgrade only can slightly improve on the sound transparency."  What the heck are they trying to talk about there in that broken, poorly translated excuse for English?  Is it something worthwhile?


 
  
 I like to think the spend extra $40 is not a big deal for something you will get years of use out of.
 But as I just bought the NFB-15, it was only $20 for the one TCXO upgrade.


----------



## goodyfresh

purpleangel said:


> I like to think the spend extra $40 is not a big deal for something you will get years of use out of.
> But as I just bought the NFB-15, it was only $20 for the one TCXO upgrade.


 

 But that doesn't answer my question.  What ARE the two TCXO upgrades?  What's the point of them?
  
 And, what about my questions about sensitive headphones and IEM's?


----------



## cel4145

goodyfresh said:


> But that doesn't answer my question.  What ARE the two TCXO upgrades?  What's the point of them?




Did you try using your googlefu? 

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=TCXO%2Baudio



goodyfresh said:


> And, what about my questions about sensitive headphones and IEM's?




Maybe he didn't answer your question because he has not tried an Audio-GD dac/amp with 16 ohm, 110db IEMs. (lol)


----------



## goodyfresh

cel4145 said:


> Did you try using your googlefu?
> 
> https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=TCXO%2Baudio
> Maybe he didn't answer your question because he has not tried an Audio-GD dac/amp with 16 ohm, 110db IEMs. (lol)


 

 Well, who has???????  I'm sure someone has!


----------



## Snurt

So WHY is the on/off switch on the backside of the unit?
  
 SERIOUSLY???


----------



## pwoznic

So $325 plus optional upgrades. I tried doing a shipping estimate from DHL but I don't know HK conversions.. can anyone here from USA (I'm in NJ so figured someone here is probably nearby) tell me how much you paid for shipping (instead of me having to estimate box sizes or whatever)?


----------



## Saraguie

oopps


----------



## cel4145

snurt said:


> So WHY is the on/off switch on the backside of the unit?
> 
> SERIOUSLY???




Because that's where the power comes in and where it needs to go: 




Besides, exactly where would you put a power switch on that front panel?


----------



## cricus3945

Hello audio gd lovers. maybe some one can help me ,I got the nfb 11 on second hand and using it for about 4 month, having some problems from time to time ,exactly my laptop  ,crashing  via usb audio . Now  after last crash I tried to reinstall the driver USB 32 driver V 1.22 but I get the following message: installed components :None  Fail to install components Audio gd USB device Ver1.0 . other versions tried getting the same message . I tried and the driver USB32 driverversion2 and get the message that there are some files missing from arhive and can not install it . It workt before so why not anymore? maybe updates from windows? I tried on other laptop too , same. The dac looks like it working well . maybe some one got in the same situation like me , and manage to fix it. please help .many thanks


----------



## voldemortnbk

cricus3945 said:


> Hello audio gd lovers. maybe some one can help me ,I got the nfb 11 on second hand and using it for about 4 month, having some problems from time to time ,exactly my laptop  ,crashing  via usb audio . Now  after last crash I tried to reinstall the driver USB 32 driver V 1.22 but I get the following message: installed components :None  Fail to install components Audio gd USB device Ver1.0 . other versions tried getting the same message . I tried and the driver USB32 driverversion2 and get the message that there are some files missing from arhive and can not install it . It workt before so why not anymore? maybe updates from windows? I tried on other laptop too , same. The dac looks like it working well . maybe some one got in the same situation like me , and manage to fix it. please help .many thanks


 
 Try to mail direct to Audio GD, they may help.
 Just ordered a NFB 11, hope it will make my Fidelio X2 sound better. (currently using an Audiotrak Prodigy HD2 sound card with AKM4396 chip).


----------



## godlyatheist

voldemortnbk said:


> Try to mail direct to Audio GD, they may help.
> Just ordered a NFB 11, hope it will make my Fidelio X2 sound better. (currently using an Audiotrak Prodigy HD2 sound card with AKM4396 chip).


 
 Took several tries to get the usb driver to install when I got mine in March. Because of the delay issue on youtube, I just switch to optical, less headache that way.


----------



## cel4145

voldemortnbk said:


> Try to mail direct to Audio GD, they may help.
> Just ordered a NFB 11, hope it will make my Fidelio X2 sound better. (currently using an Audiotrak Prodigy HD2 sound card with AKM4396 chip).:bigsmile_face:







godlyatheist said:


> Took several tries to get the usb driver to install when I got mine in March. Because of the delay issue on youtube, I just switch to optical, less headache that way.




Just so voldemortnbk knows, you don't have to install the additional USB drivers unless you must have ASIO. Just plug and play.


----------



## voldemortnbk

Guys i heard people said the usb input has good detail but lacks musical while the optical input is opposite: musical sound but lacks detail. The coaxial input has both musical and detail. Is that true? (and sorry for my bad English)


----------



## cel4145

voldemortnbk said:


> Guys i heard people said the usb input has good detail but lacks musical while the optical input is opposite: musical sound but lacks detail. The coaxial input has both musical and detail. *Is that true?* (and sorry for my bad English) :confused_face(1):




No. Should be indistinguishable from each other.


----------



## winrarlee

Is it a bad idea if connect NFB11 with a warm signature amp to get a more musical sound from this Saber DAC??? Need help here because my fiancee like a transparent and neutral while I prefer a warmer sound. Any suggestions for this?


----------



## voldemortnbk

winrarlee said:


> Is it a bad idea if connect NFB11 with a warm signature amp to get a more musical sound from this Saber DAC??? Need help here because my fiancee like a transparent and neutral while I prefer a warmer sound. Any suggestions for this?


 
 I think it's ok. But i also heard (lol) a guy said this and i like his point: to him, the sound from DAC/Amp should be neutral and let the headphone shines in the way it should be. So if you prefer warm sound, why don't you just get a headphone with warm sound signature?


----------



## winrarlee

voldemortnbk said:


> I think it's ok. But i also heard (lol) a guy said this and i like his point: to him, the sound from DAC/Amp should be neutral and let the headphone shines in the way it should be. So if you prefer warm sound, why don't you just get a headphone with warm sound signature?


 
 LOL....I think, I just read that post 10 mins ago....> >#


----------



## voldemortnbk

winrarlee said:


> LOL....I think, I just read that post 10 mins ago....> >#


 
 Lol, guess you should sit there and wait for some more advices.


----------



## winrarlee

Let me start a help thread and see if any idea comes.


----------



## conquerator2

I like to have neutral capable headphones which I then warm up with warm gear


----------



## willowbrook

Long time user of NFB-11 here, serving me well with HD650, DT880, Dunu DN-1000. However, I think it's time for an upgrade. I was thinking about Beyerdynamics T1 because my preferred sound sig is neutral-bright/vshaped like the DT880 but I want a tad bit more bass and better imaging, soundstage. I'm thinking T1 will do the job here. Can anyone who has a T1 tell me some brief impressions on the combo? Thanks. BTW, high sparkly treble does not bother me, I actually like it.


----------



## voldemortnbk

Just received my NFB-11. Its drive my X2 very good, more detail, senses of space is sharper. better bass controled, etc,... But it goes hot after a listening time. Is it safe for a long session run?


----------



## cel4145

Don't block the vents on top, and you will be fine.


----------



## voldemortnbk

cel4145 said:


> Don't block the vents on top, and you will be fine.


 
 Hope so. I wonder if all other Audio GD products are hot like this or only the NFB 11.


----------



## cel4145

voldemortnbk said:


> Hope so. I wonder if all other Audio GD products are hot like this or only the NFB 11.




Not sure where your expectations are coming from. The NFB-11 is not hot compared to Class A and tube headphone amps, nor compared to many speaker amps. If you want power, you are typically going to have some heat.


----------



## voldemortnbk

cel4145 said:


> Not sure where your expectations are coming from. The NFB-11 is not hot compared to Class A and tube headphone amps, nor compared to many speaker amps. If you want power, you are typically going to have some heat.


 
  
 Sorry i didn't realize it. Forgive me i'm just a newbie here. I'm coming to external DAC/Amp from internal sound card and i don't have knowledge about class A amp/tube amp. I will research about this. Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'm just panic when i feel my NFB-11's temperature is like 50+ celcius degree)


----------



## cel4145

Ok. It's supposed to get warm


----------



## Saraguie

cel4145 said:


> Don't block the vents on top, and you will be fine.




+1


----------



## willowbrook

Does anyone have a HE-560 they use with the NFB-11? Loving the DT880 on it except for the peak around 9Khz area, although I would love some more bass response and a little more warmth on the mids with retaining sparkle and air. From reading countless threads, I think HE-560 is the perfect headphone of my description which will probably my end-game. Thank god for not buying a T1..


----------



## Boogirl

Hi guys. 
  
 I am going to sell my NFB 11 (2014) and also my NFB 15 (2014)  because I want to upgrade to the new NFB 1 (2015). 
  
 The NFB 15 has the TCXO upgrade. The NFB 11 has both the TCXO upgrade as well as the 35w power supply upgrade (gets rid of the  overheating issue).
  
 They are both perfect condition. 
  
  
  
 Not sure exactly what a good price to ask for these would be, hence I am yet to list them. 
  
 Any offers?
  
  
  
  
 I'm based in the UK, London, if that helps


----------



## willowbrook

boogirl said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I am going to sell my NFB 11 (2014) and also my NFB 15 (2014)  because I want to upgrade to the new NFB 1 (2015).
> 
> ...




You are going to have to post classifieds on amp & source for sale forum.


----------



## willowbrook

Wrong forum my bad...


----------



## willowbrook

Wrong forum sorry again...


----------



## RojasTKD

Not much talk about the NFB-11 anymore...


----------



## OctavianH

Anyone tried NFB11 with Beyerdynamic T1 / T5p? I am curious about how warm/neutral will sound.


----------



## RojasTKD

octavianh said:


> Anyone tried NFB11 with Beyerdynamic T1 / T5p? I am curious about how warm/neutral will sound.


 
  
 Mine hasn't arrived yet, but from reading it seems most describe the NFB-11 as having a neutral bright sound. I understand the Beyerdynamics to be fairly bright uptop , so depending on you taste you my find it a bit on the bright side.
  
 I have no personal experience, just relaying what I have read and how I understand it.


----------



## OctavianH

I listen most to rock/metal or classical, so I am not interested in excessive bass. The extra-brightness might be ok, if it isn't excessive. We will see, I just got confirmation that it was shipped.


----------



## RojasTKD

octavianh said:


> I listen most to rock/metal or classical, so I am not interested in excessive bass. The extra-brightness might be ok, if it isn't excessive. We will see, I just got confirmation that it was shipped.




You never really know until you hear it for yourself. I guess we will both find out in the near future.


----------



## cel4145

rojastkd said:


> Mine hasn't arrived yet, but from reading it seems most describe the NFB-11 as having a neutral bright sound. I understand the Beyerdynamics to be fairly bright uptop , so depending on you taste you my find it a bit on the bright side.
> 
> I have no personal experience, just relaying what I have read and how I understand it.




I think the NFB-11 is neutral. 

You often here the description of it as "bright" in comparison to the NFB-15, which had a bit warmer sound. This, I think, has propagated the idea that the NFB-11 is bright, which I don't agree with. But just my personal opinion.


----------



## RojasTKD

cel4145 said:


> I think the NFB-11 is neutral.
> 
> You often here the description of it as "bright" in comparison to the NFB-15, which had a bit warmer sound. This, I think, has propagated the idea that the NFB-11 is bright, which I don't agree with. But just my personal opinion.




We'll that's good to hear.


----------



## OctavianH

Mine will be delivered tomorrow or lately Wednesday. I will make some pictures because maybe someone is interested to see all the accesories or how it is shipped. (As far as I know they send only a power cable and a USB one, for me I already bought a 2m TOSLINK one).


----------



## OctavianH

Mine arrived earlier than predicted, in perfect condition. I will try it in the evening because now I have to return to the office.
  

  
 It was shipped in a simple box with a power cable and a USB one. 
  
 What I do not know is the function of the back button (only I and II written on it). Can anyone tell me what this button does?


----------



## OctavianH

OK, I found what the switch does:
  
Mute switch :  Push 1 for active the mute design, Push 2 for suspend the mute design.
  
 But what is that mute  design?


----------



## voldemortnbk

octavianh said:


> OK, I found what the switch does:
> 
> Mute switch :  Push 1 for active the mute design, Push 2 for suspend the mute design.
> 
> But what is that mute  design?


 
  
 For DSD pop sound.
  


> 2, Because the NFB11 had the hardware mute design , not as our other products had the software mute design, so we addition a switch for select active /suspend  the mute design for  remove the DSD music pop sound. Even always stay on active state ,it still can working fine with PCM and DSD music.


----------



## OctavianH

Ok, last question. This device does not have ON/OFF. Should I stop it always from the power supply switch?


----------



## i019791

Yes


----------



## RojasTKD

cel4145 said:


> I think the NFB-11 is neutral.
> 
> You often here the description of it as "bright" in comparison to the NFB-15, which had a bit warmer sound. This, I think, has propagated the idea that the NFB-11 is bright, which I don't agree with. But just my personal opinion.


 

 Just recieved the NFB-11 yesterday. I have to admit I do find it a little bright compared to what I'm used to (Sound Blaster E5 and JDS Labs C5D).
  
 I Installed Equalizer APO to add an equalizer to windows and try and EQ to tame it a bit.


----------



## OctavianH

I find it neutral. I try to avoid all kind of equalizers because in my opinion they add noise to the music. So for me only foobar with WASAPI and no equalizer. Indeed, sometimes I prefer a warmer sound, but I am not sure how you can make the nfb11 warmer. Maybe different headphones or another amp on the RCA outputs?


----------



## RojasTKD

octavianh said:


> I find it neutral. I try to avoid all kind of equalizers because in my opinion they add noise to the music. So for me only foobar with WASAPI and no equalizer. Indeed, sometimes I prefer a warmer sound, but I am not sure how you can make the nfb11 warmer. Maybe different headphones or another amp on the RCA outputs?


 

 I usually don't like to use EQ unless I have to and avoid software enhancements, but I can't hear any negative affects and lowering the treble makes it easier to listen.
  
 Yes, a different AMP might help. I'm considering a few options but can't do it right away so the EQ will have to due till then.
  
 Considerations:
  
 1. Garag1217 Project Solaris (AMP)
 2. Gustard H10 (AMP)
 3 Aune X1s (DAC?AMP combo)
 4. Sennheiser Orpheus (DAC/AMP/HEADPHONE).... ok just kidding on this one.


----------



## voldemortnbk

rojastkd said:


> I usually don't like to use EQ unless I have to and avoid software enhancements, but I can't hear any negative affects and lowering the treble makes it easier to listen.
> 
> Yes, a different AMP might help. I'm considering a few options but can't do it right away so the EQ will have to due till then.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't know about the option 1+2 Amp but the Aune X1s, don't. From what i remember reading reviews, the X1s is pretty similar to the NFB 11 but the NFB 11 is a little better (Aune X1s use ES9018K2M chip while the NFB 11 use ES9018). If you prefer a warmer sound you should buy the NFB 15 not the NFB 11.


----------



## OctavianH

NFB-15 is not available anymore at audio-gd. I asked about it before ordering NFB-11. I am not sure if I will pair it with another amp, but I am curious to see what options I have for warmer sound.
  
 What do you think about Creek OBH 21MKII?


----------



## voldemortnbk

octavianh said:


> NFB-15 is not available anymore at audio-gd. I asked about it before ordering NFB-11. I am not sure if I will pair it with another amp, but I am curious to see what options I have for warmer sound.
> 
> What do you think about Creek OBH 21MKII?


 
  
 Dunno. I never hear about it. My knowledge in DAC/Amp field is very narrow.


----------



## OctavianH

I excluded Beyerdynamic A20 because as far as I know is neutral (so the same as the one on NFB-11)


----------



## RojasTKD

voldemortnbk said:


> I don't know about the option 1+2 Amp but the Aune X1s, don't. From what i remember reading reviews, the X1s is pretty similar to the NFB 11 but the NFB 11 is a little better (Aune X1s use ES9018K2M chip while the NFB 11 use ES9018). If you prefer a warmer sound you should buy the NFB 15 not the NFB 11.




As mentioned above the NFB-12 is discontinued, so you have tio try and find one used. I could not find one.

Thanks for the heads up on the Aune.


----------



## voldemortnbk

rojastkd said:


> As mentioned above the NFB-12 is discontinued, so you have tio try and find one used. I could not find one.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the Aune.


 
  
 Glad i could help.


----------



## OctavianH

I found recently this beauty:
 http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00CHIKIDM/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=
  
 I wonder how it will sound paired with the NFB-11.


----------



## racebit

Hi, first post here.
  
 I am in the process of ordering a DAC+Amp for my set of headphones: Sony F1 (12 ohm), Sony SA1000 (70 ohm) and HD700 (150 ohm).
 I only use headphones, never speakers.
  
 I am down to 4 choices: NFB11, O2+ODAC, Essence One and Essence STU.
 NFB11 is my first option right now, but I have cons for all options:
  
 NFB11: Power at Back, bright sound may not be good for open headphones which already suffer on bass.
  
 02+ODAC: no optical input, poor power supply, designed for portability so maybe power limited compared to other options.
  
 Essence One: Expensive, its 10 ohm should not be ideal for my 12 ohm Sony F1.
  
 Essence STU: poor power supply, weaker amp, 10 ohm.
  
 As I said, I am inclined to the NFB11, but the switch power at back is being difficult to swallow. The on/off button is my most used one. Is it only a problem to me?
 Also does it warm as long as it is on, or does it warm only when receiving sound?  
  
 If I get confirmation that NFB11 will be the best to drive my specific phones, I will have to go for it.
 On the other hand if the O2 is up to the job, I can consider it despite the no optical.
  
 Thanks for any help.


----------



## cel4145

racebit said:


> As I said, I am inclined to the NFB11, but the switch power at back is being difficult to swallow. The on/off button is my most used one. Is it only a problem to me?




It's easy enough to switch it on and off with it at the back. Never had a problem with it.


----------



## Saraguie

cel4145 said:


> It's easy enough to switch it on and off with it at the back. Never had a problem with it.


 

 +1


----------



## racebit

Well in my case I will not be able to reach it sitting, so will have to get up to turn it on/off. You can call me lazy.
 Unless I can leave it on all the time. Therefore my question if it warms only when sound is input.


----------



## lucianpescaru

It does not warm up that much even when playing (the new units have the 35W transformer), I leave mine on 24/7.


----------



## ahmad-bayern

Hi gays
This my first participation in the Forum 
Honestly .. the best ؟
Chord MoJo or BFB-11 for my Philips X2 and DT990 250 OHM ?

ordered NFB-11 but Having heard about the product mojo I regretted 

What do you think?

* Sorry for my bad ENG *


----------



## voldemortnbk

ahmad-bayern said:


> Hi gays
> This my first participation in the Forum
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Never heard the Mojo but from what i read its seems the Mojo is better becauses they compare it with the DAC19 (which is a higher level Audio GD product compare to the NFB-11).


----------



## ahmad-bayern

voldemortnbk said:


> Never heard the Mojo but from what i read its seems the Mojo is better becauses they compare it with the DAC19 (which is a higher level Audio GD product compare to the NFB-11).


 
 ths pro to interact 
 This means that the MoJo product better than NFB-11 ?


----------



## voldemortnbk

ahmad-bayern said:


> ths pro to interact
> This means that the MoJo product better than NFB-11 ?


 
  
 I think so (although i didn't hear the Mojo). The Mojo is also x2 the price of the NFB-11 too, so why you have to upset so much like that?


----------



## willowbrook

ahmad-bayern said:


> Hi gays
> This my first participation in the Forum
> Honestly .. the best ؟
> Chord MoJo or BFB-11 for my Philips X2 and DT990 250 OHM ?
> ...



Mojo is twice the price and nfb-11 provides more power. However, it seems that mojo can drive almost anything including HE560 to reasonable listening level. I find it quite surprising.


----------



## ahmad-bayern

voldemortnbk said:


> I think so (although i didn't hear the Mojo). The Mojo is also x2 the price of the NFB-11 too, so why you have to upset so much like that?


 
 You have the Philips X2 is not it? 
 How NFB-11 performance with her?


----------



## ahmad-bayern

willowbrook said:


> Mojo is twice the price and nfb-11 provides more power. However, it seems that mojo can drive almost anything including HE560 to reasonable listening level. I find it quite surprising.


 
 ths 
 I was hesitating between Mojo and NFB-11
  decided to buy the NFB-11 !
 After your views I was so sad


----------



## willowbrook

ahmad-bayern said:


> ths
> 
> I was hesitating between Mojo and NFB-11
> 
> ...



You can always sell it off to another person. $300 is a very good value for this spec including DAC though. It's not the end of the world...NFB-11 is very good. It's just that the DAC/amp is close to neutral and doesn't match very well with neutral/bright headphones.


----------



## voldemortnbk

ahmad-bayern said:


> You have the Philips X2 is not it?
> How NFB-11 performance with her?


 
  
 I'm not a hardcore audiophile so i can just say: It's an overall improve experience, bass is tighter with better texture, space senses is sharper, more clarity and transparent,... A great match for the X2!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 And with that budget you should save a little more for the NFB-28 or NFB-29H, not the NFB-11. I think they can compete with the Mojo.


----------



## ahmad-bayern

willowbrook said:


> You can always sell it off to another person. $300 is a very good value for this spec including DAC though. It's not the end of the world...NFB-11 is very good. It's just that the DAC/amp is close to neutral and doesn't match very well with neutral/bright headphones.


 
 ths 
  


voldemortnbk said:


> I'm not a hardcore audiophile so i can just say: It's an overall improve experience, bass is tighter with better texture, space senses is sharper, more clarity and transparent,... A great match for the X2!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## racebit

lucianpescaru said:


> It does not warm up that much even when playing (the new units have the 35W transformer), I leave mine on 24/7.


 

 IS the new transformer supposed to warm less or more than the old one?
  
 BTW, the NFB11 works without driver installation like the O2, if we stick to O2 functionality, right?


----------



## willowbrook

racebit said:


> IS the new transformer supposed to warm less or more than the old one?
> 
> BTW, the NFB11 works without driver installation like the O2, if we stick to O2 functionality, right?



You need driver for asio.


----------



## racebit

ahmad-bayern said:


> ths
> I was hesitating between Mojo and NFB-11
> decided to buy the NFB-11 !
> After your views I was so sad


 
  
 It seems to me mojo and NFB are meant for completely opposite scenarios (portable vs desktop).
 From what I have read about the mojo, it seems to me it sucks as a desktop device. It seems it consumes more than the charger provides, so it has to eat from the battery too, meaning at some point in time it will have to stop playing to recharge the battery. It would be nice if they made a non-battery version with proper power supply, but I don't think it will happen any time soon. The hugo is expensive by having many things we don't care about.
 So we are back to NFB that sucks as portable but is good as desktop. (except for the no front power on )


----------



## willowbrook

racebit said:


> It seems to me mojo and NFB are meant for completely opposite scenarios (portable vs desktop).
> From what I have read about the mojo, it seems to me it sucks as a desktop device. It seems it consumes more than the charger provides, so it has to eat from the battery too, meaning at some point in time it will have to stop playing to recharge the battery. It would be nice if they made a non-battery version with proper power supply, but I don't think it will happen any time soon. The hugo is expensive by having many things we don't care about.
> So we are back to NFB that sucks as portable but is good as desktop. (except for the no front power on )



Very true. Mojo is not designed as a desktop combo. NFB-11 is not designed as a portable combo. It's like comparing IEMs to openback cans.


----------



## lucianpescaru

racebit said:


> IS the new transformer supposed to warm less or more than the old one?
> 
> BTW, the NFB11 works without driver installation like the O2, if we stick to O2 functionality, right?


 
  
 The new transformer has more capacity therefore it warms less. I have had the NFB11 on Win7, Win8.1, Win10 all x64 without any problems in the driver aspect. Does not work without a driver unless you're on Apple or Linux.


----------



## iamxLn

what's the sound sig of the nfb 29h and 11?


----------



## willowbrook

iamxln said:


> what's the sound sig of the nfb 29h and 11?



Sound sig of nfb11 is close to neutral. Sabre dac and all discrete amp section. If you listen to modern recordings and bright headphones, there will be sibilance and possibly sound harsh. On the other hand, I've tried HD600,650 and some non bright IEMs and they seem to sound pretty good.


----------



## iamxLn

Should I expect about the same on the 29h? If so maybe not a great match for me.


----------



## willowbrook

iamxln said:


> Should I expect about the same on the 29h? If so maybe not a great match for me.


 
 From what I've read, you can probably expect the same. I've never heard it though.


----------



## sf10

Just to chime in here about comparing the Mojo and NFB-11 since I have both (I also have the X2s). The Mojo works fine for desktop use as that's what I've been using it mainly for at the moment. I also use it with a Fiio X5 II. I don't know where you've heard that it consumes more than a charger can supply because that hasn't been the case for me. That said, I have the 2015 version of the NFB-11 and I really like it and won't be getting rid of it any time soon so I wouldn't get buyer's regret. It's a great value for what it provides. A very good DAC and more than enough power for just about any headphone out there. Currently I have the NFB-11 feeding a Schiit Vali 2 (wanted to play around with tubes and it's a pretty cheap way to get into it) but it sounds great with the X2s on its own.


----------



## voldemortnbk

sf10 said:


> Just to chime in here about comparing the Mojo and NFB-11 since I have both (I also have the X2s). The Mojo works fine for desktop use as that's what I've been using it mainly for at the moment. I also use it with a Fiio X5 II. I don't know where you've heard that it consumes more than a charger can supply because that hasn't been the case for me. That said, I have the 2015 version of the NFB-11 and I really like it and won't be getting rid of it any time soon so I wouldn't get buyer's regret. It's a great value for what it provides. A very good DAC and more than enough power for just about any headphone out there. Currently I have the NFB-11 feeding a Schiit Vali 2 (wanted to play around with tubes and it's a pretty cheap way to get into it) but it sounds great with the X2s on its own.


 
  
 How about the sound compare between the Mojo and NFB-11?


----------



## Francisk

I did a comparison of my Mojo and my NFB11 and my personal finding is that the NFB11 sounds drier and thinner whereas the Mojo is more fuller sounding with a better bottom slam and faster and prominent high percussive attack. The headphones I used for this test is the Audeze LCD-X and Sennheiser HD600 playing back the same audio files.


----------



## Moochibond

Hey people,
  
 Should anyone based in the uk/eu wish to buy an NFB11, mine is currently listed in this forum in the Amplification for sale thread.
  
 Here are a couple of pictures I took of the actual unit for sale:


----------



## racebit

sf10 said:


> Just to chime in here about comparing the Mojo and NFB-11 since I have both (I also have the X2s). The Mojo works fine for desktop use as that's what I've been using it mainly for at the moment. I also use it with a Fiio X5 II. I don't know where you've heard that it consumes more than a charger can supply because that hasn't been the case for me. That said, I have the 2015 version of the NFB-11 and I really like it and won't be getting rid of it any time soon so I wouldn't get buyer's regret. It's a great value for what it provides. A very good DAC and more than enough power for just about any headphone out there. Currently I have the NFB-11 feeding a Schiit Vali 2 (wanted to play around with tubes and it's a pretty cheap way to get into it) but it sounds great with the X2s on its own.


 
  
 Sorry my mistake. The Mojo charger can cope ok with Mojo playing. It just has not enough capacity for simultaneous playing and proper charging. If the battery is fully charged the charging is disabled automatically, and Mojo plays ok from the charger.
 So the mojo works ok as desktop mode after all. That is a good thing. Thanks for correcting me.
  
 For me personally, being exclusively a desktop mode user, Mojo has the following disadvantages: no source switch, awkward desktop placement, and the need to replace the battery one day (it seems it can last many years, but even though some day may have to be replaced).
 The Mojo DAC seems superior however.


----------



## Francisk

racebit said:


> Sorry my mistake. The Mojo charger can cope ok with Mojo playing. It just has not enough capacity for simultaneous playing and proper charging. If the battery is fully charged the charging is disabled automatically, and Mojo plays ok from the charger.
> So the mojo works ok as desktop mode after all. That is a good thing. Thanks for correcting me.
> 
> For me personally, being exclusively a desktop mode user, Mojo has the following disadvantages: no source switch, awkward desktop placement, and the need to replace the battery one day (it seems it can last many years, but even though some day may have to be replaced).
> The Mojo DAC seems superior however.


 
 Mojo doesn't need a source switch because it has auto priority source detection but I totally agree with you regarding the Mojo DAC sounds superior,


----------



## racebit

francisk said:


> Mojo doesn't need a source switch because it has auto priority source detection but I totally agree with you regarding the Mojo DAC sounds superior,


 

 In my case I use input selection as source selection. If I connect each source with different input type, I can select between 3 sources, permanently connected. Naturally that is not a feature needed for a mobile device but can be important in desktop device.
 Maybe it could be even done by firmware change alone, with some combination of existing buttons, if we don't want to add an extra button.


----------



## Moochibond

No longer for sale


----------



## Moochibond

moochibond said:


> No longer for sale


 
  


moochibond said:


> Hey people,
> 
> Should anyone based in the uk/eu wish to buy an NFB11, mine is currently listed in this forum in the Amplification for sale thread.
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures I took of the actual unit for sale:


 
 Sorry for the double post - no longer for sale


----------



## lawrence2357

As the purchaser of this I'd like to say what an absolute gent moochibond is, he's very helpful and willing to go the further mile (literally!). I bought a pair of D2000s off him a while ago in an equally satisfactory transaction.



moochibond said:


> No longer for sale


----------



## lawrence2357

And now regarding the product, very early impressions it has pretty much blown me away. I used it briefly with my HE560s and I wouldn't call it bright or in any way underpowered which were both concerns of mine from comments (way) above. But where it really shone for me was as a standalone dac in my hifi used with a CD source (a HHB rebadged pioneer stable platter recorder). As nobody I could see had mentioned it in this context I was a little concerned but I needn't have been. It opens up the soundstage in a very convincing manner and I can hear details within that were very recessed before. I haven't gone SACD yet (I know I'm a bit behind the times!) but the improvements I have heard make me think of those I have read that higher resolution mediums bring to the table.

To put this into context, previous Dacs I have used include an MF A3.24 and a Trichord Research pulsar with PSU upgrade Only concerns at this stage are that I haven't had time to play loads of well known (by me) CDs of different genres and there is a slight feeling that there is some audio alchemy going on. Don't think it's treble lift as its not fatiguing. Sort of like having a loudness button on an amp without knowing it. Or maybe upsampling on steroids. But if it's genuine soundstage and detail retrieval then this is a fantastic way for an audiophile stuck in the past (technologically, well ok and musically!) to get into a high quality modern dac implemented very well at a low cost. If anyone reading this is still CD based I heartily recommend this product as a standalone desktop Dac. If anyone wants to sell me the audio gd sabre based dac with the bigger psu and better discrete components (I forget the model) then please contact me!


----------



## lawrence2357

I forgot to mention the bass. Another concern I had was the comments on the lack of bass. It actually sounded weaker but a lot more controlled than the sound direct from the Pioneer. It reminded me of the bass response from a pair of Transmission line speakers compared to reflex port (I mean true quarter wave TLs not the quasi type like the TDL RTL series). And coming from a pair of small ribbon hybrid (rear ported) floorstanders by BKS with 4.5" woofers that is quite a compliment! A lot of people used to the peaks of reflex speakers find TLs too weak (whereas they are very well balanced when properly designed) and I imagine the situation with this dac is similar.


----------



## willowbrook

lawrence2357 said:


> And now regarding the product, very early impressions it has pretty much blown me away. I used it briefly with my HE560s and I wouldn't call it bright or in any way underpowered which were both concerns of mine from comments (way) above. But where it really shone for me was as a standalone dac in my hifi used with a CD source (a HHB rebadged pioneer stable platter recorder). As nobody I could see had mentioned it in this context I was a little concerned but I needn't have been. It opens up the soundstage in a very convincing manner and I can hear details within that were very recessed before. I haven't gone SACD yet (I know I'm a bit behind the times!) but the improvements I have heard make me think of those I have read that higher resolution mediums bring to the table.
> 
> To put this into context, previous Dacs I have used include an MF A3.24 and a Trichord Research pulsar with PSU upgrade Only concerns at this stage are that I haven't had time to play loads of well known (by me) CDs of different genres and there is a slight feeling that there is some audio alchemy going on. Don't think it's treble lift as its not fatiguing. Sort of like having a loudness button on an amp without knowing it. Or maybe upsampling on steroids. But if it's genuine soundstage and detail retrieval then this is a fantastic way for an audiophile stuck in the past (technologically, well ok and musically!) to get into a high quality modern dac implemented very well at a low cost. If anyone reading this is still CD based I heartily recommend this product as a standalone desktop Dac. If anyone wants to sell me the audio gd sabre based dac with the bigger psu and better discrete components (I forget the model) then please contact me!


 
 I found it overly bright with my HE-560, but I am glad you're liking it. Not the best match with focus pads, but it was bearable for me with EQ. It gets fatiguing to listen for long term though. Sibilance was also an issue for me.


----------



## lawrence2357

Yes I did hear some sibilance and grain (eg. Eva Cassidy songbird album) but then I tried it direct from CD output and it was still there, albeit slightly less obvious. At the moment I'm putting that down to the higher resolution but I do need to try a few more albums before I can be sure.


----------



## willowbrook

I found it to be a very good with match with well mastered live recordings and jazz, classical etc. Modern pop,hiphop, trance etc. made my ears bleed


----------



## lawrence2357

Sad to say but my musical tastes have changed over the years according to what sounds good. I still listen to some iron maiden, Metallica, progressive house and trance but poorly recorded albums tend to be left on the shelf. I used to like house mix albums mixed on record decks but I can now hear the limitations of the turntables so prefer digitally mixed despite the feeling that they're not as "live". I also find some period instrument baroque and classical recordings harsh. A few albums become my reference when I change something in the chain, and as that happens on a weekly to monthly basis i seem to listen to Miles Davis Kind of Blue and Dire straits love over gold an awful lot, quite depressing really (especially the latter, although to be fair I did first have a copy when I was 12 and have stuck by it steadfastly as a great album since, along with bizarrely Mike Oldfield Crises and Madonna True Blue also from the same time of my life!)


----------



## lawrence2357

Oh and I mustn't forget Bauhaus and Sisters of Mercy, very important bands in my life!


----------



## Darien

hey guys im thinking of ordering the nfb-11, are there currently any issues to be aware off? i saw some old posts where it said it would start making clicking noises when you change songs or pause a youtube video and stuff....also i currently have the o2odac and i like how it is transparent but i saw some people say nfb-11 is bright...would you say its still bright or transparent?


----------



## lucianpescaru

darien said:


> hey guys im thinking of ordering the nfb-11, are there currently any issues to be aware off? i saw some old posts where it said it would start making clicking noises when you change songs or pause a youtube video and stuff....also i currently have the o2odac and i like how it is transparent but i saw some people say nfb-11 is bright...would you say its still bright or transparent?


 
 The clicking noise is on DSD mode only (SACDs) and it has a switch on back to avoid that (muted delay). Mine also clicks when changing gain setting, but other than that there are no pops or stuff like that.


----------



## godlyatheist

darien said:


> hey guys im thinking of ordering the nfb-11, are there currently any issues to be aware off? i saw some old posts where it said it would start making clicking noises when you change songs or pause a youtube video and stuff....also i currently have the o2odac and i like how it is transparent but i saw some people say nfb-11 is bright...would you say its still bright or transparent?


 
 That's only if you use the USB input, due to driver issue. I only use optical so no clicking noise or pause.


----------



## Darien

right on thanks guys, ya thats what i like about the nfb-11, how it has usb AND optical option, AND a switch for headphones AND preamp capabilities for rear speakers all in 1 unit....its like the perfect dac/amp!! im surprised its not as talked about as the schiit stack or o2odac, seems miles ahead imo. 
  
 i personally also do not like how buggy usb can be, so i like the idea of getting a cheap sound card just for an optical output then using it into my nfb-11 and have my sound carried by the light of the gods!!


----------



## willowbrook

Yep, the new ones have a switch. Should be perfect, but mind that NFB-11 is very close to neutral and may not pair well with neutral/bright/analytical headphones especially in the upper price range. It should do pretty well with headphones like HE-400i, HE-500. I tried HD600&650, pretty good pairing. Headphones like DT-880, HE-560 that I've tried is sometimes harsh to listen to. For those I recommend a warmer amp section or whole new pairing.


----------



## Botudi

is there a way to make the NFB11 play multiple sound sources from the pc and hearing them simultaneously ? I mean like running a game while in the background foobar plays music.....
  
 have I misunderstood that DACs cannot cope with such scenarios ?


----------



## lucianpescaru

botudi said:


> is there a way to make the NFB11 play multiple sound sources from the pc and hearing them simultaneously ? I mean like running a game while in the background foobar plays music.....
> 
> have I misunderstood that DACs cannot cope with such scenarios ?


 
 If you set foobar to directsound (not exclusive ASIO or WASAPI) you can play multiple sources.


----------



## Botudi

thanks for the fast reply !
 and is this valid for all inputs methods ?


----------



## lucianpescaru

botudi said:


> thanks for the fast reply !
> and is this valid for all inputs methods ?


 
 You're using windows mixer w/directsound so yes, does not matter if you go USB or SPDIF/Optical.


----------



## voldemortnbk

willowbrook said:


> Yep, the new ones have a switch. Should be perfect, but mind that NFB-11 is very close to neutral and may not pair well with neutral/bright/analytical headphones especially in the upper price range. It should do pretty well with headphones like HE-400i, HE-500. I tried HD600&650, pretty good pairing. Headphones like DT-880, HE-560 that I've tried is sometimes harsh to listen to. For those I recommend a warmer amp section or whole new pairing.


 
  
 How about the HD800? I'm planning to get one...


----------



## Botudi

ok, thanks again.
  
 since the NFB 11 hasn't got a display is there a way to check the actual sampling rate of the playback ?
 (sorry if questions are noob-ish)


----------



## PurpleAngel

botudi said:


> is there a way to make the NFB11 play multiple sound sources from the pc and hearing them simultaneously ? I mean like running a game while in the background foobar plays music.....
> 
> have I misunderstood that DACs cannot cope with such scenarios ?


 
  
 The NFB-11 itself can only take in one digital audio signal at a time (USB or optical or coaxial).
 Something (software?) would have to premix the audio (game + music), before it gets sent to the NFB-11.
  
 It might be easier to game with open headphones and play music audio from a separate source, that would be connected to speakers.


----------



## Botudi

thanks for the idea !
 I will try first the way Lucian has told me to do it.....and see how it goes once I get the DAC.
  
 @PurpleAngel
 your solution would take me at the end of the road (at least for me) in terms of a desktop hi-fi system.....which is a bit hard to do in the next several months.....due to some constraints present at this time.
 Nevertheless, having been given this advice, I will give it a go at speeding things up )


----------



## Darien

botudi said:


> is there a way to make the NFB11 play multiple sound sources from the pc and hearing them simultaneously ? I mean like running a game while in the background foobar plays music.....
> 
> have I misunderstood that DACs cannot cope with such scenarios ?


 
 PC gaming ftw! if you have nfb-11 connected via USB to computer and play music in foobar, it should play the game and the music unless you are using wasapi or something...i dont use wasapi because i feel its annoying when im switching back and forth and it makes me reload a youtube video or video game - also i cannot hear any difference whatsoever between wasapi and direct sound. i can understand it was better with older versions of windows and in theory it should be better, but using windows 10 atm and dont notice any difference so i dont use it cus its not worth the annoyance imo.


----------



## Botudi

darien said:


> PC gaming ftw! if you have nfb-11 connected via USB to computer and play music in foobar, it should play the game and the music unless you are using wasapi or something...i dont use wasapi because i feel its annoying when im switching back and forth and it makes me reload a youtube video or video game - also i cannot hear any difference whatsoever between wasapi and direct sound. i can understand it was better with older versions of windows and in theory it should be better, but using windows 10 atm and dont notice any difference so i dont use it cus its not worth the annoyance imo.


 

 are you using a headphones or speaker system ?
 if you are willing to inform, which headphones/speakers show this similar sound results?
  
 is the DAC working as intended if it's given the already mixed sound by windows ? I mean, in this scenario  did you hear any difference with or without the DAC between the pc and the headphones/speakers ?


----------



## Darien

botudi said:


> are you using a headphones or speaker system ?
> if you are willing to inform, which headphones/speakers show this similar sound results?
> 
> is the DAC working as intended if it's given the already mixed sound by windows ? I mean, in this scenario  did you hear any difference with or without the DAC between the pc and the headphones/speakers ?


 
 I got 2 JBL studio monitors connected to the back of my o2odac  with a 3.5 to dual 1/4 cable.
  
 and i plug in my headphones in the front headphone jack.
  
 so what you can do with the nfb-11 is go from the rca output ont he back to 2 powered speakers with a rca to 1/4 cable, and then plug your headphones in the front, though it wont play them both speakers and headphones at the same time, though i dont see why ya would need to - i use a passive volume controller to cut off speakers when i want to use headphones, but with the nfb-11 you can just flip the switch to headphones and it will not output to rear speakers.


----------



## Darien

cus im thinking of getting the nfb-11 cus it looks well built, but i love the sound of my o2odac, so im hoping the nfb-11 will sound excatly like the o2odac....anyone know how the sound of the nfb-11 compares to o2odac? are they both neutral/transparent or is the nfb-11 more bright? id like the nfb-11 cus it looks super LEET and i like how it has coaxial, optical and usb input and fixed and variable outputs along with headphones <3 seems like the perfect dac/amp imo, but i want to be sure before i spend that much money from a company on the other side of the planet!! also dat aluminum volume knob <3


----------



## willowbrook

voldemortnbk said:


> How about the HD800? I'm planning to get one...


 
 Wouldn't recommend it. Haven't personally tried, but having seen impression even with other warmer amps, NFB-11 is probably not ideal.


----------



## Botudi

But when it's fed the already mixed sound by windows, does the dac do anything more to it? Do you still benefit from having an external dac in any way ? Or it's just there to drive the headphones or pass it through to the speakers?


----------



## voldemortnbk

willowbrook said:


> Wouldn't recommend it. Haven't personally tried, but having seen impression even with other warmer amps, NFB-11 is probably not ideal.


 
  
 Thank you. Maybe i have to find another way.


----------



## Botudi

willowbrook said:


> Wouldn't recommend it. Haven't personally tried, but having seen impression even with other warmer amps, NFB-11 is probably not ideal.




So would you say the safest bet, on a budget, would be the hd650 for the nfb11 ?

 Would it be a big step up and a very noticeable difference from the hd555 ? (no way to compare in real life unfortunately)


----------



## Darien

botudi said:


> So would you say the safest bet, on a budget, would be the hd650 for the nfb11 ?
> 
> Would it be a big step up and a very noticeable difference from the hd555 ? (no way to compare in real life unfortunately)


 
 yeah, the hd650 is light years ahead of the 555 lol, many consider it the one of greatest set of cans of all time. I'm ordering the nfb-11 now so i cant comment on how it sounds as i haven't heard it yet, but theoretically it should sound just like the o2odac - neutral, transparent, and clean - which pairs perfectly with the slightly warm hd650. Don't buy into all the BS marketing from companies like schiit. Check out Z's video on youtube where he calls out the "multibit processing" bifrost - and mathematically it should be awesome - but it's no different from an odac as far as the human ear can hear. (sorry i just really hate schiit cus their products feel so cheap, overpriced and unfinished, and when you open them up its just basic circuit board in a shiny box with no cables set at a high price with the illusion that you are getting a bargain! but the audiogd products definitely scream quality imo.)
  
 If you hop in the hd650 thread, you can see the eternal battle between people who realize that after you get to a certain level with dac/amps (around 300$) if its transparent and clean (the definition of hifi (fidelity) you wont hear any difference - but lot of people just want to show off their tube amps which distort the sound to make it sound warmer, which is cool if you are into that, but lot of people carry a snobby attitude with it too.  but i think the nfb-11 is reasonably priced, has good power with a clean dac, and coaxial and optical inputs with an output switch, i feel like its the best dac/amp atm because i dont see any other dac/amp that is out right now that has its own power and a switch for fixed, variable and headphone output- WITH coaxial input, and optical, and usb, hand crafted and sold factory direct - this is literally the most versatile dac/amp out right now!! 
  
 also don't confused detailed for sharp/harsh.... thing is lot of headphones that are treble heavy and are heavily detailed feel sharp and painful to listen to, but thats just how it is - some people like that, but in general a warmer sound is more euphonious to the human ear which is why people opt for tube amps, but i found the hd700 and hd800 unpleasant so i really love the hd650s, neutral with just a slight bit of pleasurable warmth with a huge sound stage, paired with a clean transparent dac....brb i need to change my underwear.


----------



## Botudi

well as an idea I like neutral or better said as the creator intended
 that's why I went for the nfb11
 but nothing in high dosage is good so that's why I tend to think that a tiny bit of warmth, like the hd650 it's supposed to have, would make the dac shine.
  
 not being able to test them out while being stuck with my present 555s makes it a bit hard to pull the trigger .....more so since I have discovered over the years that many things that are overly stated, especially in very specialised fields, are only about 10% real life true after a certain level


----------



## Darien

botudi said:


> well as an idea I like neutral or better said as the creator intended
> that's why I went for the nfb11
> but nothing in high dosage is good so that's why I tend to think that a tiny bit of warmth, like the hd650 it's supposed to have, would make the dac shine.
> 
> not being able to test them out while being stuck with my present 555s makes it a bit hard to pull the trigger .....more so since _*I have discovered over the years that many things that are overly stated, especially in very specialised fields, are only about 10% real life true after a certain level*_


 
 yeah i agree 100%. In the end, if you go with o2odac, schiit modi2/magni2 stack, or the nfb-11 - they sound  all sound the same more or less, but i feel like the nfb-11 is the most well built and has the best features - the preout volume control for my powered monitors alone make it amazing to me.


----------



## Botudi

for a desktop system I don't think you need anything more than a dac, amp and decent pair of speakers  to have a decent sound at moderate volume levels...........also you are a bit worry free in terms of another big debate (balanced/unbalanced) as the "smallness'' of such a system helps a lot  
  
 can't see how any headphones can beat decent full size speakers
 of course there are situations when the headphones come in handy.....and as such being decently equipped here as well it's a good thing
  
 being already overboard (pushed in part by PurpleAngel's idea) I might go all the way and add a pair of headphones as well, but I just want to be sure that it's an upgrade not just on paper......so a good match for the nfb11 would be aces. Too bad I cannot test until it's somehow too late


----------



## willowbrook

darien said:


> yeah, the hd650 is light years ahead of the 555 lol, many consider it the one of greatest set of cans of all time. I'm ordering the nfb-11 now so i cant comment on how it sounds as i haven't heard it yet, but theoretically it should sound just like the o2odac - neutral, transparent, and clean - which pairs perfectly with the slightly warm hd650. Don't buy into all the BS marketing from companies like schiit. Check out Z's video on youtube where he calls out the "multibit processing" bifrost - and mathematically it should be awesome - but it's no different from an odac as far as the human ear can hear. (sorry i just really hate schiit cus their products feel so cheap, overpriced and unfinished, and when you open them up its just basic circuit board in a shiny box with no cables set at a high price with the illusion that you are getting a bargain! but the audiogd products definitely scream quality imo.)
> 
> If you hop in the hd650 thread, you can see the eternal battle between people who realize that after you get to a certain level with dac/amps (around 300$) if its transparent and clean (the definition of hifi (fidelity) you wont hear any difference - but lot of people just want to show off their tube amps which distort the sound to make it sound warmer, which is cool if you are into that, but lot of people carry a snobby attitude with it too.  but i think the nfb-11 is reasonably priced, has good power with a clean dac, and coaxial and optical inputs with an output switch, i feel like its the best dac/amp atm because i dont see any other dac/amp that is out right now that has its own power and a switch for fixed, variable and headphone output- WITH coaxial input, and optical, and usb, hand crafted and sold factory direct - this is literally the most versatile dac/amp out right now!!
> 
> also don't confused detailed for sharp/harsh.... thing is lot of headphones that are treble heavy and are heavily detailed feel sharp and painful to listen to, but thats just how it is - some people like that, but in general a warmer sound is more euphonious to the human ear which is why people opt for tube amps, but i found the hd700 and hd800 unpleasant so i really love the hd650s, neutral with just a slight bit of pleasurable warmth with a huge sound stage, paired with a clean transparent dac....brb i need to change my underwear.


 
 I personally wouldn't trust z review on everything especially when he bases conclusions on high end headphones without even trying to match it. That's just not how it works when you go above a certain level and most of them in the price range have fantastic detail and extension which will certainly make some recordings sound too bright, lean, sibilant etc. Hence the reason for people rolling amps, tubes, op-amps and what not to match their own tonality preference. It is really interesting to hear the differences in tonality by swapping certain parts.
  
 Had the HD650 w/ NFB-11, sounded very special. I felt like I was experiencing the exact same things as other people's impressions, so that was really interesting. A lot of people called HD650 as being veiled, but I think the new revision and the NFB-11 match made it just the right amount of brightness for me. The laid back signature was really something. I saw tremendous amount of people keeping their HD650 and spending more on matching. IMO was just not worth it as there are a lot of headphones to be had for better technicality in terms of resolution, extension, and openness. I think it's one of those headphones that a lot of people go by during the audiophile journey.


----------



## Botudi

will be hard to decide only by reading which is my only option
  
 hearing from people that had or have the combo is very helpful
  
 thank you


----------



## zentg

willowbrook said:


> I think it's one of those headphones that a lot of people go by during the audiophile journey.


 
  
 Actually the 650s are headphones that people buy, then always come back to, even after trying planars and electrostatics.


----------



## willowbrook

zentg said:


> Actually the 650s are headphones that people buy, then always come back to, even after trying planars and electrostatics.


 
 Well you can always keep it with other headphones ^^ I'd love to hear it right now as always.


----------



## Darien

cant wait to get my nfb-11, i been wanting a dac/amp that has a good bit of size and weight to it, so it doesn't slide across my desk with my headphones cable (i like to keep my headphones plugged in) i got the rubber feet on the o2odac and it still slides around cus its so small, but hoping the nfb-11 will be a lot bigger and meaner and be like "look here headphone cable, u dont pull me -  i pull you!"


----------



## Botudi

darien said:


> cant wait to get my nfb-11, i been wanting a dac/amp that has a good bit of size and weight to it, so it doesn't slide across my desk with my headphones cable (i like to keep my headphones plugged in) i got the rubber feet on the o2odac and it still slides around cus its so small, but hoping the nfb-11 will be a lot bigger and meaner and be like "look here headphone cable, u dont pull me -  i pull you!"


 

 ​sorry if I didn't get it by now and I should have, but do you own also the 650s ?
 what's the eta on your nfb11 ?


----------



## Darien

botudi said:


> ​sorry if I didn't get it by now and I should have, but do you own also the 650s ?
> what's the eta on your nfb11 ?


 
 yeah i have quite a few dac/amps and headphones - but most of them collect dust, my sennheiser hd650 and o2odac are what i use the most along with jbl studio monitors. i did not order the nfb-11 yet, i may have to wait til next month because i bought a ton of stuff this month as it is, but hoping to get it ASAP.


----------



## Botudi

was curious about the pairing 
 would dig a bit to see if I can find more tips on headphones that go well with the nfb11


----------



## Darien

I sent them an email to start the buying process  
  
 i like audiogd's setup, seems very quality and its funny cus lot of people think of made in china as a bad thing, but these guys are an independent chinese company and buying factory direct ftw!
  
 i love seeing this in my email 
  
專敬的客户：感谢您联系我们，我们将尽快回复您
  
i have no idea what that means, but it seems beautiful and screams quality! 
  
rather than 左宗棠雞 or something. (this is a very funny post if you can read chinese )


----------



## wuhanclan

You won't be disappointed. Drives my HD 600s very nicely though I'd imagine the 650s would be an even better pairing.
  
 I don't like to have more than 2 headphones for my desktop set up so usually I just leave a headphone plugged into my NFB 11. I love having that output selector switch on the front so I can switch to speakers without unplugging. That was a big selling point for me in addition to the transparency and power output. It's got plenty of juice to power hard to drive headphones like planars and I do plan to get one eventually. I don't see myself needing another dac or SS amp with the NFB 11.


----------



## Botudi

@ Darien, you should hurry as I think this year will be the last for the nfb11 

@ Wuhanclan, from what I've read the 600 quite different to the 650. Why do you say it would be better ? Have you heard it in combination with the 650 and seemed a better team mate for the neutral nfb11?


----------



## Darien

botudi said:


> @ Darien, you should hurry as I think this year will be the last for the nfb11


 
  
 Where did you read that?


----------



## Darien

botudi said:


> @ Wuhanclan, from what I've read the 600 quite different to the 650. Why do you say it would be better ? Have you heard it in combination with the 650 and seemed a better team mate for the neutral nfb11?


 
  
 this conversation is going in circles. like it's been said before, the nfb-11 is a transparent and neutral dac, so with the neutral 600s you will get a neutral sound, and with the 650hds you will get neutral with a little bit of warmth.


----------



## Darien

im excited for the nfb-11! i sent audiogd an email but its opposite side of the world, so different time zone - so they reply while i sleep....they are like santa clause


----------



## willowbrook

With the NFB-11, you can really expect how the cans will sound without any coloration from the amp. The DAC section is responsible for any sparkle, hint of brightness or sibilance that you wouldn't get with any other warmer DAC or amp combination.


----------



## Botudi

darien said:


> Where did you read that?


 

 ​not read, direct info


darien said:


> this conversation is going in circles. like it's been said before, the nfb-11 is a transparent and neutral dac, so with the neutral 600s you will get a neutral sound, and with the 650hds you will get neutral with a little bit of warmth.


 
  
 any idea where the 555 would fit in this spectrum ?


----------



## lucianpescaru

darien said:


> cant wait to get my nfb-11, i been wanting a dac/amp that has a good bit of size and weight to it, so it doesn't slide across my desk with my headphones cable (i like to keep my headphones plugged in) i got the rubber feet on the o2odac and it still slides around cus its so small, but hoping the nfb-11 will be a lot bigger and meaner and be like "look here headphone cable, u dont pull me -  i pull you!"


 
  
 We're waiting for comparisons once the NFB11 arrives


----------



## Darien

botudi said:


> ​not read, direct info
> 
> any idea where the 555 would fit in this spectrum ?




Can you link to where they say nfb-11 will be discontinued? I'd like to read about it

Idk how the 555s sound, but either way with a transparent DAC you should get a cleaner sound with more detai. People complaining about a sabre DAC being too sharp usually are using headphones that already have a sharp signature unless you use them with a tube amp, like the hd800.


----------



## Botudi

Like I said before: there is nothing to read, it's direct info. You can ask yourself and since Audio-G.D. seem to be an honest company they will tell you. Probably they want to focus on the high end and close the entry level range. So unless you are fine with sh products jump on board while you can.

Will wait then to see how it pans out with the 555, but not knowing what I'm missing might haunt me )


----------



## Darien

botudi said:


> Like I said before: there is nothing to read, it's direct info. You can ask yourself and since Audio-G.D. seem to be an honest company they will tell you. Probably they want to focus on the high end and close the entry level range. So unless you are fine with sh products jump on board while you can.
> 
> Will wait then to see how it pans out with the 555, but not knowing what I'm missing might haunt me
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah I asked because I emailed kingwa yesterday and he said they don't have any plans to discontinue the nfb-11 anytime soon. What do you mean by "sh products" ? Yeah until you can hear it for yourself there is nothing more we can tell you.


----------



## lucianpescaru

darien said:


> What do you mean by "sh products" ? Yeah until you can hear it for yourself there is nothing more we can tell you.


 
  
 SH as in Second Hand.


----------



## Botudi

Hmmmm that's odd. Let's give them the benefit of a doubt and think that English is not their strong point then. Some time ago the plan was to clear stock and be done with it. That's why I got it. 

By sh I meant that being discontinued will be available only on the second hand market.


----------



## Darien

botudi said:


> Hmmmm that's odd. Let's give them the benefit of a doubt and think that English is not their strong point then. Some time ago the plan was to clear stock and be done with it. _*That's why I got it.*_
> 
> By sh I meant that being discontinued will be available only on the second hand market.


 
  
 well they discontinued the old nfb-11.32 and replaced it with the upgraded nfb-11, is that what you meant? So you have the nfb-11?


----------



## Darien

just placed my order and sent the money via paypal....hope it goes through smoothly....


----------



## Botudi

No, I am referring to the latest version. Like I said, let's presume the language barrier 

In the meantime seems I have the 650 itching )


----------



## Botudi

willowbrook said:


> I personally wouldn't trust z review on everything especially when he bases conclusions on high end headphones without even trying to match it. That's just not how it works when you go above a certain level and most of them in the price range have fantastic detail and extension which will certainly make some recordings sound too bright, lean, sibilant etc. Hence the reason for people rolling amps, tubes, op-amps and what not to match their own tonality preference. It is really interesting to hear the differences in tonality by swapping certain parts.
> 
> Had the HD650 w/ NFB-11, sounded very special. I felt like I was experiencing the exact same things as other people's impressions, so that was really interesting. A lot of people called HD650 as being veiled, but I think the new revision and the NFB-11 match made it just the right amount of brightness for me. The laid back signature was really something. I saw tremendous amount of people keeping their HD650 and spending more on matching. IMO was just not worth it as there are a lot of headphones to be had for better technicality in terms of resolution, extension, and openness. I think it's one of those headphones that a lot of people go by during the audiophile journey.


 

 the people that called it veiled were having the same combo ? or you mean as the general perception of the 650 ?​
  
 what would be in your opinion a good match for the nfb 11 v2015 so that the neutrality is kept without overdo it?


----------



## Botudi

headphone hunt update:
  
 reading narrowed it down to the he400i and the hd650
 can get any of them new, at around 20% bellow current general average market price, 400i being around 80€ more expensive
 would the pairing with the nfb11 make that difference worth it ?


----------



## willowbrook

botudi said:


> headphone hunt update:
> 
> reading narrowed it down to the he400i and the hd650
> can get any of them new, at around 20% bellow current general average market price, 400i being around 80€ more expensive
> would the pairing with the nfb11 make that difference worth it ?



Well nfb11 has plenty of power to drive the 400i, so you can't go wrong with it. Read impressions on both headphones as it's purely preference. The new 400i with 2.5mm connectors has something removed which is better than the old one.


----------



## Botudi

thanks for the input
 it's hard to compare 2 different headphones technologies ....especially through reading....and I think a demo would also not be very revealing
 1 week with both at home through different scenarios would be the way to go.....but since that's impossible would have to go with the least insightful way, the reading.
  
 650 has on it's side the price, probably easier to sell if it will be the case from one reason or another, safer bet being launched quite some time ago, but on the other side (s) I have a sennheiser already (although a lesser model), uncertainty about which revision I get, would like to test the new tech.
  
 The 400i seems a better all rounder but man, do I feel strange about all the QC complains about hifiman.............wouldn't want to get a problematic built as it will trigger a bit lump of stress and would complicate life


----------



## willowbrook

I would actually advise to buy used 400i that has had an excellent owner. Reason being that is obvious QC issues from Hifiman and as a person who likes buying used gears, I think it saves all the hassle if you have to return a defective pair. Make sure to get the one with new connectors though.


----------



## Botudi

Second hand is not an option for me.
20% off the average new price is acceptable for me.
Can those possible problems be detected through testing or they are hidden things that appear after some time ?
Many of the problems I've seen people have are quite up front when receiving the headphones....


----------



## lucianpescaru

Anyone compared the NFB11 to the SMSL M8 for DAC duties?


----------



## Botudi

lucianpescaru said:


> Anyone compared the NFB11 to the SMSL M8 for DAC duties?


 
  
  
 m8 has filters, but no decent power supply


----------



## lucianpescaru

botudi said:


> m8 has filters, but no decent power supply


 
  
 Actually it has filter selection  And a weaker version of ES9018 DAC to boot with, power supply noise issues for the analog stages as it's switched mode for the +-12V analog filter stage opamps. I know the theoretical stuff behind it... There's nothing to stop me to buid a power supply for the M8 using a 12V car battery (or a rectified 12Vac 2A trafo) and a 7809 reg on a heatsink... 500ma current draw on the whole DAC... But does it sound better than the NFB11?


----------



## Botudi

ah sorry,
 can't help you there.....as I was pondering the m8, but went the nfb11 route since the former felt gimmicky
 also being just a dac seems that there is a lot missing


----------



## GiantAssPanda

Just ordered myself the NFB-11 (over the Schiit U2 stack) after reading tons of positive feedback from it. Got 3 year warranty to the Polish store where I bought it from and additional 7 years with the manufacturer. Ridiculously good service at this price point.
  
 So this is supposed to be a good match with the HD650 & HE-400 right?
  
 Anyways, can't frigging wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## Botudi

which one did you get ? ( as I know the polish dealer runs old stock as well)  
  
 if you got the latest  model, I'm enjoying it so far with the 555, so I think 650 should only be better
 as for the 400 can't say.....only on the " i " variant I will be able to give you a layman's input next week....atm hoping for not too much warmth 
  
 even my desktop system enjoys it (if you intend to use it as dac only) - comparing to past studio experiences = really neutral sound signature (if you can call it a "signature" being neutral) which is great for me == jackpot for me at this price.


----------



## GiantAssPanda

botudi said:


> which one did you get ? ( as I know the polish dealer runs old stock as well)


 
 NFB-11 (ver. 2015)(Since 1th Feb 2015)
  
 Is that the old or the new? It's the same as in the official Audio-GD website.


----------



## Botudi

▲
 that's the latest (and prolly final) model
 so if you have my ears: enjoy


----------



## GiantAssPanda

Thanks, btw, a few n00b questions about the NFB-11
  

  
  
 The input switch and High/Low level Gain I do understand but could someone explain to me the purpose of that output switch? (HP/Variable/Fixed)
  
 Also,
  

  
 What's that switch between Optical and Coaxial? Is it just to switch between them?


----------



## willowbrook

giantasspanda said:


> Thanks, btw, a few n00b questions about the NFB-11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The switch at the back is to turn on/off mute relay.
 HP( headphones) = signal comes out through the NFB-11 1/4 jack
 Fixed = signal goes though DAC part of NFB-11 and then straight to an external amp that you connect via DAC Out RCA
 Variable = signal goes through DAC and amp of NFB-11 to an external amp and the volume of NFB-11 still works. Like a preamp.


----------



## GiantAssPanda

willowbrook said:


> The switch at the back is to turn on/off mute relay.
> HP( headphones) = signal comes out through the NFB-11 1/4 jack
> Fixed = signal goes though DAC part of NFB-11 and then straight to an external amp that you connect via DAC Out RCA
> Variable = signal goes through DAC and amp of NFB-11 to an external amp and the volume of NFB-11 still works. Like a preamp.


 
 More noob questions. What's a mute relay? I understood the rest though.


----------



## willowbrook

giantasspanda said:


> More noob questions. What's a mute relay? I understood the rest though.



Google has plenty of technical answers, but the 2014 version I had did not have the switch, hence triggered during wasapi and asio playback. It basically makes a tick sound and completly stops the playback for a second and ticks again to play. It happens everytime when you skip to next song, pause and play, and skip to parts of the song. Strangely, it never happened during directsound playback. It was very annoying of course, and the switch on the 2015 version completely migitates this problem.


----------



## GiantAssPanda

willowbrook said:


> Google has plenty of technical answers, but the 2014 version I had did not have the switch, hence triggered during wasapi and asio playback. It basically makes a tick sound and completly stops the playback for a second and ticks again to play. It happens everytime when you skip to next song, pause and play, and skip to parts of the song. Strangely, it never happened during directsound playback. It was very annoying of course, and the switch on the 2015 version completely migitates this problem.


 

  
  
 Now I know how the thing I ordered actually works which I should have known before I ordered it.
  
 Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Botudi

that problem is a software problem for the es9018
 more expensive units address this problem with a module that adds an extra software control for the es9018.........although I cannot vouch for complete removal of the thing as I haven't heard any of the more expensive models
  
 dsd is not that big anyway, but maybe for you it is and then you should have saved for the mid level dac/amps: 28 or 29.


----------



## Darien

nvm its ok just gonna try to be chill


----------



## willowbrook

darien said:


> i am very upset with my audiogd purchase!! i have anxiety disorder and this has been killing me!!
> 
> - i sent money via paypal, but paypal didnt tell me that my payment would go through as an echeck cus i didnt have 2 payment methods stored until AFTER i sent the payment, so i had to wait a week just for the payment to go through, which is not audiogd's fault - but still very frustrating.
> 
> ...


 
 Take a chill pill...things take a lot of time when it comes to international dealing/shipping. They use DHL, so it shouldn't take so long to reach once they ship, also you have to wait until it updates on the tracking system. There is an increased volume in China right now, so there is a huge delay for some packages. Just take a step back and wait...because all you can do is wait...took me a long time to get my desktop setup completed. My HE-560 is still in delivery status after I've sent it 2 weeks ago in for repair.


----------



## Darien

willowbrook said:


> Take a chill pill...things take a lot of time when it comes to international dealing/shipping. They use DHL, so it shouldn't take so long to reach once they ship, also you have to wait until it updates on the tracking system. There is an increased volume in China right now, so there is a huge delay for some packages. Just take a step back and wait...because all you can do is wait...took me a long time to get my desktop setup completed. My HE-560 is still in delivery status after I've sent it 2 weeks ago in for repair.


 
 right on thanks, yeah just gonna try to not think about it and be patient. hopefully they will send a tracking# by monday, that way ill know its on the way and audiogd is quite respected so im sure it will be fine, and either way it is paypal protected, just gotta be patient - main thing for future, if anyone plans to buy anything with paypal, make sure you got 2 payment methods stored!! (bank and a credit/debit card!!) BEFORE you send the money otherwise e-check can get very annoying!! 
  
 also good news is that since they are 12 hours away - sunday night is their monday day - so monday morning hopefully ill get a good update from them! they have been very good about returning my emails, so hoping it will be fine!


----------



## Darien

hey watsup guys! they sent the dhl tracking number!! so when you guys got your nfb-11s, did the dhl guy come himself to drop it off? or did they hand it off to the local post office (usps) ?


----------



## Darien

nfb-11 scheduled to be delivered wednesday!! (day after tomorrow!!) !! how exciting!!! i hope it goes smoothly!!! DHL!!!    
  
  
 so beutiful!!
  

  
  
 i like how they wrote"audio gd" and its in english but looks chinesey!


----------



## Botudi

can confirm that the 400i is a great combo with the nfb11 (2015)  - at least for my neutral seeking ears
 airy and punchy sound imho


----------



## Darien

botudi said:


> can confirm that the 400i is a great combo with the nfb11 (2015)  - at least for my neutral seeking ears
> airy and punchy sound imho


 
 cool  when did u get them? been looking to replace my 650s cus comfort issuesl, is the 400i nice and warm? also does the 400i have much clamp force? and is it comfy with glasses and for long period of time?


----------



## Botudi

can't help you with the glasses question
  
 what would be a long period for you ?
  
 no issue for me on the clamp force matter..... can't say I feel any pressure
 once you set the right height for your head I don't see how you would have any issues with the comfort of the 400i, but then again I don't wear glasses
 maybe if you have tall ears you might have a problem with the circular shape of the ear pads
  
 I don't look for warmth in sound....neither do I search for clinical.....so neutral is what I like and the 400i sound great to me with the latest nfb11.
 like I've said before, airy, punchy ...........and I might add easily: precise and clean.


----------



## GiantAssPanda

My unit was shipped today (Tuesday) so I'm hoping it'll arrive before weekend.


----------



## Darien

giantasspanda said:


> My unit was shipped today (Tuesday) so I'm hoping it'll arrive before weekend.


 
 sweet man  we are getting ours in the same week  thats pretty cool


----------



## Darien

check it out!
  

  
 its perfect! 2 questions though:
  
 1. it kinda has a tilt left and right, i guess the rubber feet aren't exactly on perfect - anyone else got that? not a huge, i mean i understand its a pretty big device and it would be tough to get those 4 tiny rubber feet on perfectly....
  
  
 2. the volume knob seems to be kinda grindy when going from minimum to 25% volume, anyone else got that too? is that a big deal? i mean it would cost an arm and leg to send it back lol but seems to be sounding ok and working good.


----------



## Botudi

can't say I know about the first problem.....and if I understand correctly the matter it really shouldn't be any problem at all.....didn't even look at such thing 
  
 as for the second, my volume knob is linear all over the rotation spectrum both in terms of potency and physical/mechanics
 try to discuss matter directly with them, maybe it's an easy solution for the volume knob problem


----------



## Darien

botudi said:


> can't say I know about the first problem.....and if I understand correctly the matter it really shouldn't be any problem at all.....didn't even look at such thing
> 
> as for the second, my volume knob is linear all over the rotation spectrum both in terms of potency and physical/mechanics
> try to discuss matter directly with them, maybe it's an easy solution for the volume knob problem


 
 np i fixed the tilting issue with a small square of a postcard under the front left rubber foot - and i fixed the knob issue by pulled off the knob and cleaning off some dryed glue that was on there  is good now 
  
 i do kinda feel like the nfb-11 is sharper (got a headache ) then my o2odac, but it may be because i am exhausted and probably dehydrated, so gonna shower and take a nap and come back with fresh ears lol, otherwise i will eq down the treble a bit.


----------



## Botudi

that means knob was pushed in during transit
  
 this is neutral sound.
 can't see how this could be harsh 
 eq is never a good idea imho.....neutral sound is not forgiving with source quality though


----------



## Darien

botudi said:


> that means knob was pushed in during transit
> 
> this is neutral sound.
> can't see how this could be harsh
> eq is never a good idea imho.....neutral sound is not forgiving with source quality though


 
 i have good source, all my music is flac on my computer. the o2odac is also neutral...but maybe its just cus im tired and i just got this, i'll try it again later.


----------



## Botudi

if you can vouch for how those flac were made, alright
 still the nfb 11 is not harsh, we just have to agree to disagree


----------



## GiantAssPanda

darien said:


> check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice! How's the sound with the HD 650s? I'll primarily be using the amp with them as well.


----------



## Darien

god this is painfully sharp to me vs my o2odac.... guess im not a fan of "detail"....****, idk how to reurn it of if i should sell it on ebay or what now :S


----------



## Botudi

lol


----------



## willowbrook

darien said:


> god this is painfully sharp to me vs my o2odac.... guess im not a fan of "detail"....****, idk how to reurn it of if i should sell it on ebay or what now :S




Sounded pretty good with the hd650. Give it some time. If that is too sharp for you, might want to try a warmer amp or cans.


----------



## RojasTKD

darien said:


> god this is painfully sharp to me vs my o2odac.... guess im not a fan of "detail"....****, idk how to reurn it of if i should sell it on ebay or what now :S




I found it NFB-11 could be a touch bright with my HE-500s. After a little while I got accustomed to the brew sound and it no longer seems do bright. I got a Project Polaris hoping to tame the highs a tad. I usually have a hard time telling a difference (though on some songs a can tell the highs are a touch less harsh). 

Give it a little time beefier you decide.


----------



## cel4145

darien said:


> god this is painfully sharp to me vs my o2odac.... guess im not a fan of "detail"....****, idk how to reurn it of if i should sell it on ebay or what now :S




If you are comparing the ODAC to the DAC in the NFB-11 by switching the cable back and forth to your speakers, yes. The treble should be stronger if you have the NFB-11 set to fixed output. The ODAC's output is rated 2 VRMS; the line out when set to fixed on the NFB-11 is 2.5 VRMS. It should be louder overall. 

To properly compare them, you would need to level match them using an SPL meter.


----------



## GiantAssPanda

darien said:


> god this is painfully sharp to me vs my o2odac.... guess im not a fan of "detail"....****, idk how to reurn it of if i should sell it on ebay or what now :S


 
 Maybe calm down, take a chill pill, wait for a few weeks and if you still hate it, then sell it?


----------



## exsomnis

darien said:


> god this is painfully sharp to me vs my o2odac.... guess im not a fan of "detail"....****, idk how to reurn it of if i should sell it on ebay or what now :S


 
  
 I think with their recent factory move, they've had to skip out on burn-in times. It was a few days of use/burn-in before my DAC-19 received last week lost it's excessive treble and sibilance.
  
 Let it play overnight and for a few days and give it another go. You should hear the typical Audio-gd neutral house soon enough.


----------



## PacoTaco

exsomnis said:


> I think with their recent factory move, they've had to skip out on burn-in times. It was a few days of use/burn-in before my DAC-19 received last week lost it's excessive treble and sibilance.
> 
> Let it play overnight and for a few days and give it another go. You should hear the typical Audio-gd neutral house soon enough.




It all good. I ended up buying it from him to power my zmf Blackwood (Zach actually uses audio-gd to tune his stuff.) I have fond memories of the nfb-28, so I'm assuming this will be the same basic sound.


----------



## bclark8923

darien said:


> god this is painfully sharp to me vs my o2odac.... guess im not a fan of "detail"....****, idk how to reurn it of if i should sell it on ebay or what now :S


 
  
 Did you get it with the TXCO upgrade? I may be willing to buy it


----------



## PacoTaco

bclark8923 said:


> Did you get it with the TXCO upgrade? I may be willing to buy it


 
 I already snagged it from him earlier. Sorry man.


----------



## Botudi

pacotaco said:


> I already snagged it from him earlier. Sorry man.


 
   
 wow, that was fast 
  
 Quote:


pacotaco said:


> (*Zach actually uses audio-gd to tune his stuff*.)


 
 ..........can you please elaborate as to *why* ?


----------



## PacoTaco

botudi said:


> ..........can you please elaborate as to *why*


 
 It's inaccurate to say tune. He listens to them to make sure they were tuned right with Audio-GD stuff. I believe it was a Master Series, but I can't remember. He has a lot of gear.


----------



## Botudi

still nice info and says something about audio g d
 pretty impressed with the sound of this entry level dac.....makes you wanna jump on the higher end models as well (although prolly sound quality increase shouldn't be directly correlated with the price increase )


----------



## ahmad-bayern

Hi all 
  
 I received today NFB-11 Excellent performance with me
 But I faced a problem is that it does not come out the sound when you play video files, k-lite, for example,
 In foobar The sound works fine
 What solution to this problem?

 PLZ Help

 *Sorry 4 My Bad ENG*


----------



## willowbrook

botudi said:


> still nice info and says something about audio g d
> pretty impressed with the sound of this entry level dac.....makes you wanna jump on the higher end models as well (although prolly sound quality increase shouldn't be directly correlated with the price increase )


 
 Higher price gear tends to have superior performance, but of course that is not the case with all equipment. More importance is matching it right with other gear.


----------



## Botudi

ahmad-bayern said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> I received today NFB-11 Excellent performance with me
> ...




It might be just a matter of output selections, both in foobar and windows mixer. Keep in mind that going with bit perfect output will cancel any other simultaneously playing source. 




willowbrook said:


> Higher price gear tends to have superior performance, but of course that is not the case with all equipment. More importance is matching it right with other gear.




You might be right, but if it's *better* it should not matter that much the pairing. If it's more important the pairing then it's not better, it's just different. Will see )


----------



## lucianpescaru

ahmad-bayern said:


> Hi all
> 
> I received today NFB-11 Excellent performance with me
> But I faced a problem is that it does not come out the sound when you play video files, k-lite, for example,
> ...


 
  
 Set the audio gd as the default playback device in Windows mixer.


----------



## PacoTaco

botudi said:


> still nice info and says something about audio g d
> pretty impressed with the sound of this entry level dac.....makes you wanna jump on the higher end models as well (although prolly sound quality increase shouldn't be directly correlated with the price increase )


 

 I'll know tomorrow how it compares to the NFB-11, but the NFB-28 was, for me, superior to the Bimby/Val2, Bifrost/Soloist, and other expensive combos I've tried in the past. I had to get rid of it then for some issues, but the guy I sold it to raves about it a lot.


----------



## Botudi

pacotaco said:


> I'll know tomorrow how it compares to the NFB-11, but the NFB-28 was, for me, superior to the Bimby/Val2, Bifrost/Soloist, and other expensive combos I've tried in the past. I had to get rid of it then for some issues, but the guy I sold it to raves about it a lot.


 
  
 well I have no issues atm and have tested through and through ..... already pondering the high route as well  as I see myself needing 2 setups quite soon
 your issues were defects or some quirks in operation that didn't suit your needs ?


----------



## ahmad-bayern

lucianpescaru said:


> Set the audio gd as the default playback device in Windows mixer.


 
 Thank you very much .. It works


----------



## GiantAssPanda

Just received my unit!
  
 One question:
  
 http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm
  
  

 

*The USB-32 have not connect the +5V from computer for the less disturb , so every times must waiting  the computer running in Windows then power on the DAC if applied USB playback.*

  
 Eh..?


----------



## lucianpescaru

giantasspanda said:


> Just received my unit!
> 
> One question:
> 
> ...


 
  
 As far as I can tell you must have your computer powered up first before you power the NFB11 on?


----------



## GiantAssPanda

lucianpescaru said:


> As far as I can tell you must have your computer powered up first before you power the NFB11 on?


 
 Or else..?


----------



## cel4145

giantasspanda said:


> Or else..?




It explodes in great ball of fire that takes out your neighborhood


----------



## GiantAssPanda

cel4145 said:


> It explodes in great ball of fire that takes out your neighborhood


 
 HA! Knew it!


----------



## GiantAssPanda

By the way, is there any difference between the different input methods in terms of SQ? I'm having so many issues with the USB drivers I was thinking of maybe trying OPT/Coaxial instead..


----------



## Botudi

^^  my setup was pretty straight forward, no glitch, no nothing on win 10 64bit
  
 still, if you experience problems and co. you can use the other connection methods.
 they are limited BUT if your source is not above what can be transferred through them there won't be any diff S Q wise
  
  
 quick question: how did you find the 650s with the nfb11 ?


----------



## GiantAssPanda

botudi said:


> ^^  my setup was pretty straight forward, no glitch, no nothing on win 10 64bit
> 
> still, if you experience problems and co. you can use the other connection methods.
> they are limited BUT if your source is not above what can be transferred through them there won't be any diff S Q wise
> ...


 
 First I'll try another USB cable and see if it helps.
  
 And yes, I like it a lot with the HD650s, but there's tons of sibilance withthe HE-400s. This might go away with time, right?


----------



## Botudi

well ok, but just don't get into the expensive cable hype 
 cables provided should be enough ..... €50+ usb cables are a bit of a joke
  
 don't know about the sibilance issue as I don't have it nor do I have that specific headphone


----------



## cel4145

giantasspanda said:


> By the way, is there any difference between the different input methods in terms of SQ? I'm having so many issues with the USB drivers I was thinking of maybe trying OPT/Coaxial instead..




Is there some reason you need the optional USB drivers? USB works without it for me, and it seems that most people that have had USB problems have been due to installing those drivers.


----------



## GiantAssPanda

cel4145 said:


> Is there some reason you need the optional USB drivers? USB works without it for me, and it seems that most people that have had USB problems have been due to installing those drivers.


 
 I thought they were required for Windows?


----------



## lucianpescaru

giantasspanda said:


> And yes, I like it a lot with the HD650s, but there's tons of sibilance withthe HE-400s. This might go away with time, right?


 
  
 Don't think so. Same here with old HE400. Ended up selling the headphones. Lots of sibilance also with Beyerdynamic DT990. Also sold. Sounds OK with K701, DT880, HD580 which all have a better resemblance to the speaker sound I'm used to.


----------



## GiantAssPanda

lucianpescaru said:


> Don't think so. Same here with old HE400. Ended up selling the headphones. Lots of sibilance also with Beyerdynamic DT990. Also sold. Sounds OK with K701, DT880, HD580 which all have a better resemblance to the speaker sound I'm used to.


 
 Well I guess it's time to sell them or dabble with EQ.
  
 But anyways, The HD650s sound incredible with the NFB-11 imo. Better low end and overall much "fuller" sound compared to O2. Not an expert thoug but that's just my impressions.
  
 Also, I don't want to jinx it but the issues seemed to have disappeared after I changed the USB cable. So far so good. Will report back in there's a change in situation and if nothing else helps I'll take @cel4145 advice and uninstall them completely.


----------



## cel4145

giantasspanda said:


> I thought they were required for Windows?




Not with my NFB-11. Mine installed without it, no problem. If you want to use WASAPI or Direct Sound, just plug it in and let do the automatic install thing for a USB device and then use it.


----------



## cel4145

giantasspanda said:


> And yes, I like it a lot with the HD650s, but there's tons of sibilance withthe HE-400s. This might go away with time, right?




The NFB-11 does not add sibilance. Rather it's very neutral and accurate, and, as such, can be revealing of sibilance in recordings.So if you have headphones that are prone to sibilance with recordings that have it, you certainly could hear it more, but the amp is not the issue. 



giantasspanda said:


> Well I guess it's time to sell them or dabble with EQ.




And that makes sense. Since the HE-400 treble spike is likely the bigger culprit, eliminate the spike instead of rejecting the NFB-11 for a less neutral/accurate amp.


----------



## Botudi

really can't understand how people see this dac as harsh.....
  
 wondering how does it compare with the nfb 1....would that model keep this grade of neutrality or would refine it even more ?
  
 maybe it's a long shot, but there might someone who has/had both


----------



## GiantAssPanda

Well damn. It's been 2-3 hours without any issues now since I changed the USB cable. And before that it was constant issues. Spotify stopped playing music like 10 minutes apart and games had audio stutter. But now it's been.. Perfect.
  
 I hope it was just a crap cable. Because I'm in love with the DAC.
  

  
 Perfect combo <3


----------



## cel4145

giantasspanda said:


> Well damn. It's been 2-3 hours without any issues now since I changed the USB cable. And before that it was constant issues. Spotify stopped playing music like 10 minutes apart and games had audio stutter. But now it's been.. Perfect.




That's good news. Always good when a problem is solved by switching out a bad cable


----------



## Botudi

giantasspanda said:


> Because I'm in love with the DAC.


 
 lol @ darth vader 
  
 ​hope that love is not too great to make you pull mental triggers as your wallet might have a problem 
 we are already on _not speaking _terms )


----------



## GiantAssPanda

One question. Is it normal that when you crank the volume up past 2 o'clock in the NFB-11, there starts to be some level of background noise? Not exactly an issue since I'm not even close to maxing out the volume on my HD 650s. (stays mostly around 8-10)
  
 Is it USB noise or noise from the amp?


----------



## willowbrook

giantasspanda said:


> One question. Is it normal that when you crank the volume up past 2 o'clock in the NFB-11, there starts to be some level of background noise? Not exactly an issue since I'm not even close to maxing out the volume on my HD 650s. (stays mostly around 8-10)
> 
> Is it USB noise or noise from the amp?


 
 Have you tried exclusive mode like wasapi or asio?


----------



## GiantAssPanda

willowbrook said:


> Have you tried exclusive mode like wasapi or asio?


 
 From foobar? Yup. Currently using the ASIO: Via DirectKS ASIO setting from the output menu.
  
 EDIT: removed the USB cable and and it still has the same hissing. So it's the amp right?


----------



## Botudi

if I understand what you're saying correctly it should be fine, if what you hear is constant and plain and only over 70% volume
 if it's a sound that varies then it should be some sort of interference .... "hissing" in my book is not the same thing as "background noise" and also different than "noise"
  
 if it's dead silent until 70% volume you have a good unit....I don't think we should expect more from an entry level like this considering he can also drive many headphones
  
 try on high gain and see if what you are hearing appears sooner.


----------



## GiantAssPanda

botudi said:


> if I understand what you're saying correctly it should be fine, if what you hear is constant and plain and only over 70% volume
> if it's a sound that varies then it should be some sort of interference .... "hissing" in my book is not the same thing as "background noise" and also different than "noise"
> 
> if it's dead silent until 70% volume you have a good unit....I don't think we should expect more from an entry level like this considering he can also drive many headphones
> ...


 
 Yup, figured as much. And like I said, it's not really a problem since I can only pick it up if it's dead silent (not listening anything) and I don't have any cans that require so much power to go over that threshold anyway.


----------



## Botudi

^^ Have you tried with high gain to see where the silence threshold is ?


----------



## Teddy Kartio

Is it possible to connect an external DAC with the NFB-11 and just using the headphones Amp of the NFB-11 ?
  
 .


----------



## willowbrook

teddy kartio said:


> Is it possible to connect an external DAC with the NFB-11 and just using the headphones Amp of the NFB-11 ?
> 
> .


 
 I don't think so...you can bypass the amp completely or use it as a pre-amp, but I don't think you can bypass DAC.


----------



## Botudi

willowbrook said:


> I don't think so...you can bypass the amp completely or use it as a pre-amp, but I don't think you can bypass DAC.


 
  
 +1
 I think this is the rule for every aio dac/amp


----------



## i019791

You can bypass the Dac in higher Audio-Gd aio units (from Nfb-29 to Master 11)


----------



## Botudi

i019791 said:


> You can bypass the Dac in higher Audio-Gd aio units (from Nfb-29 to Master 11)


 
 good info....are you talking from direct experience ( referring to es9018 aio models especially) ?
  
 because I didn't manage to find this info and went the separation route for 2nd system


----------



## willowbrook

botudi said:


> +1
> I think this is the rule for every aio dac/amp



Certainly not for every ^^


----------



## i019791

Analog inputs in a unit bypass the internal Dac.


----------



## Botudi

oh well, then I hope I will enjoy my 2nd system born out of erroneous info )
  
 you live and learn


----------



## Teddy Kartio

i019791 said:


> You can bypass the Dac in higher Audio-Gd aio units (from Nfb-29 to Master 11)


 
 Thanks.
 This is a pity, because i was interested in a NFB-11.


----------



## Botudi

teddy kartio said:


> Thanks.
> This is a pity, because i was interested in a NFB-11.


 
 dismissing the nfb 11 for such reason seems quite odd
  
 how did you come up with the nfb 11 in your search if you look just for an amp ?


----------



## Teddy Kartio

botudi said:


> dismissing the nfb 11 for such reason seems quite odd
> 
> how did you come up with the nfb 11 in your search if you look just for an amp ?


 

 Dac technologies change quickly.
In a few years, if I want to connect a new DAC to the headphones Amp of the NFB-11, it will be impossible, I will be compelled to buy a new headphones Amp too ! That's the problem.


----------



## Botudi

teddy kartio said:


> Dac technologies change quickly.
> In a few years, if I want to connect a new DAC to the headphones Amp of the NFB-11, it will be impossible, I will be compelled to buy a new headphones Amp too ! That's the problem.


 
So, you want to be future proof in the audio field with the best bang for the buck dac/amp aio that has the cost of 2 tyres for the average car ?
Just buy a more expensive dac or 2 separate devices ( 1 dac and 1 amp) if you want to have a shot at  ''future proofing''
Technology improvements are mainly marketing hype ..... the most advanced dacs of tomorrow won't be lighting years ahead of those of today music sound wise. If you judge by technology alone there shouldn't be any point for audio live testing. You just read a spec sheet and buy accordingly.
If you want to have always the latest and ''the best'' you are in for a surprise in the audio field ....not to mention the wallet will suffer the most. People spend 100% to 200% more for at best 10% improved sound.
  
The possibility to use the amp it's not part of ''dac technology'' ..... it's just a feature that you can have or not. If you buy separate components you don't even bother with this.
 
the nfb has a decent headphone amp, can have 3 simultaneous input sources from which to select with the push o a button, can be used as dac alone, very neutral sound so it won't colour you pairings and has some options that you won't find in $1000 brand named products.
  
So again, if you dismiss the nfb 11, please tell me which cheaper es9018 dac/amp aio did you find that has a similar hp amp which can be used on its own ?


----------



## cel4145

teddy kartio said:


> Dac technologies change quickly.




What do you expect to get out of a new DAC technology? While some might disagree, I would say that the NFB-11 is already at that level of accuracy and transparency that any new technology won't be providing useful improvements because this DAC seems accurate within the range of human hearing. 

But Botudi is right. If being able to bypass the DAC is important to you, there are more expensive DAC/amps or separates that will allow you to do that. 



botudi said:


> If you want to have always the latest and ''the best'' you are in for a surprise in the audio field ....not to mention the wallet will suffer the most. People spend 100% to 200% more for at best 10% improved sound.




Heck, with good equipment in this price range, spending more gets you maybe 1 to 2% better quality. (lol)


----------



## Teddy Kartio

cel4145 said:


> If being able to bypass the DAC is important to you, there are more expensive DAC/amps or separates that will allow you to do that.


 
 That's exactly i'm looking for.


----------



## cel4145

Try this: http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB29H/NFB29HEN.htm


----------



## Teddy Kartio

cel4145 said:


> Try this: http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB29H/NFB29HEN.htm


 
 Thanks.


----------



## GiantAssPanda

How are the HD800s with the NFB-11? Sound wise and how well the amp drives them etc. Just thinking of maybe starting to save up for a pair.


----------



## Botudi

giantasspanda said:


> How are the HD800s with the NFB-11? Sound wise and how well the amp drives them etc. Just thinking of maybe starting to save up for a pair.


 
  
 ​hd800 are quite expensive so I think it will be hard to find someone who got the nfb11 and then the 800s or the nfb11 for his/hers 800s.
 Maybe if someone got caught in the middle during upgrades, but even then it's hard to be sure as there is a general consensus  that the hd800 needs more beefy (complex/expensive) stuff so maybe the owner didn't care for how they sound with the cheaper DAC/AMP.
 In theory it should be better than the 650 (but of course not in proportion with the price diff).
  
 I can vouch for the 400i being great and in a quick analysis not very much diff from being paired to more expensive gear. From what I read hd800 would have better sound stage (although you should go the speaker way if you are into this) and would be more analytical
  
 in the meantime being able to try some stuff, imho, over 1k € you get very poor price/performance improvement in the headphones field. Maybe 500 is also a threshold in this sense.  
  
 as an advice you shouldn't get into the upgradatis business ....after the nfb 11 you are entering very diminished returns territory.
 On the other hand it all depends on your way of thinking and what do you consider expensive or worth it.


----------



## willowbrook

giantasspanda said:


> How are the HD800s with the NFB-11? Sound wise and how well the amp drives them etc. Just thinking of maybe starting to save up for a pair.


 
 Not that I'm saying that NFB-11 is bad, but it's pretty entry gear and anyone who owns HD800s will probably own something that is paired pretty well to it. Tubes amps, warm SS with great DAC etc. You might find someone who has both in stock, but just from my experience of pairing a HE-560 which is pretty neutral to a little bright, I wouldn't expect the HD800 or hd800s to be a great match. NFB-11 lacks body, warmth to compensate for the analytical sound signatures.


----------



## GiantAssPanda

Actually one user on this thread seems to have both:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/624517/audio-gd-nfb-11-32-nfb-11-2014-delivery-impression-thread/30#post_8656859
  
 Also, I have rather large ears and I really like the size and depth of those cans in the HD800. Would probably be a perfect fit for my elf ears.


----------



## Botudi

knowing that you enjoy the 650 with the nfb11, you should at least try some analytical HPs before jumping to the hd800.....you might not like them....and at over 1k it's really a risky bet to rely only on written impressions from the internet (which are for sure very subjective and almost certain with some things blown out of proportion.... due to a reason or another).
  
 or just make sure the seller has a return policy that would favour you. 
  
 also if you are willing to pay very high premiums for one-digit% better sound check other expensive HPs as well


----------



## GiantAssPanda

botudi said:


> or just make sure the seller has a return policy that would favour you.


 
 Yup. Ordered a pair of HD800s and the store has 14 day return policy for all headphones except IEMs. (for obvious reasons)
  
 I'll try them out and if I don't like them I'll send them back. I'll write some impressions once I have them.


----------



## Chillzone21

Good match for the HE6?


----------



## GiantAssPanda

Got my HD800.
  
  

  
  

  
  
 And they sound great imo. The bass is tight and the highs are crisp. And people who generally drive these with O2s and Modi/Magni combos seem to complain about the lack of bass and it's definitely not the case here. It's very much present and it's exquisite. And they are the most comfortable headphones I've ever used. I'm definitely keeping these.
  
 On another note regarding the NFB-11. Any of you noticed channel imbalance? This might just be in my head or something wrong with my hearing but at times it feels like the right channel has a bit more volume compared to the left one and I've tried it now with both my HD 800s and HE-400 and I have this on both of them. But then again it might just be how certain songs are mixed.
  
 For example here:
  

  
 Especially the flute/pipe seems to be more pronounced on the right channel. Thoughts?


----------



## Botudi

first you need to have an ear exam because it's sounds like your ear it's clogged
  
 you can also test yourself with a mechanical watch


----------



## GiantAssPanda

botudi said:


> first you need to have an ear exam because it's sounds like your ear it's clogged
> 
> you can also test yourself with a mechanical watch


 
 Yeah, but for example when I listen to the song above with the headphones the wrong way around I hear more emphasis on the left channel. Do you notice the same?


----------



## Botudi

oh well then,
  
 no, I haven't got anything of the sort on mine....the nfb11 holds up strong even against hard competition
 it just shows how exaggerated are some opinions in this field 
  
  
  
 power anomalies might also cause your issue (try to plug in diff sockets or on diff circuits or on an online ups)
 also you should try to see if you can isolate the thing and if it happens at the same time in one specific song
 then try to see if directly from the 3.5 jack out of the mainboard you have the same issue
  
 you'll have many combinations to test before you can spot the culprit, but if it's random then it will be quite hard


----------



## GiantAssPanda

botudi said:


> oh well then,
> 
> no, I haven't got anything of the sort on mine....the nfb11 holds up strong even against hard competition
> it just shows how exaggerated are some opinions in this field
> ...


 
 Actually I just tested this using my phone as the dac and an O2 amp and it's the same way.
  
 Yeah this is probably all in my head. Trying to find faults where there is none..


----------



## Botudi

there still might be a power issue with the source (pc psu, motherboard, etc. )
 is it random or in the same place every time ?


----------



## GiantAssPanda

botudi said:


> there still might be a power issue with the source (pc psu, motherboard, etc. )
> is it random or in the same place every time ?


 
 Well either it's just how certain songs are mixed or something wrong with my hearing _or_ some psychological bs because I just tried it with my phone alone (to eliminate possible issues with MB and PSU or issues with sockets) and apart from reduction in SQ the volume levels sound identical to the NFB-11.


----------



## Botudi

well it seems that you've narrowed it down to source ( music file )


----------



## cel4145

giantasspanda said:


> Yeah, but for example when I listen to the song above with the headphones the wrong way around I hear more emphasis on the left channel. Do you notice the same?




You were right in your initial speculation. You can not test channel imbalance with music because music is mastered not to have the same sound coming out of each side.


----------



## willowbrook

http://www.audiocheck.net/soundtests_headphones.php You can do driver matching test. Another way to test imbalance is to downmix channels to mono, but I found this isn't so easy. Make sure you got all the settings correct on Windows, software etc. Try plugging in something else to see if it's the NFB-11.


----------



## ahmad-bayern

Hello all ..
 I want to upgrade to Windows 10 but I am afraid that the NFB-11 does not work well with the new system
 Do USB32 driver version 2 works well with Windows 10? Or kept the Windows 8.1


----------



## Botudi

ahmad-bayern said:


> Hello all ..
> I want to upgrade to Windows 10 but I am afraid that the NFB-11 does not work well with the new system
> Do USB32 driver version 2 works well with Windows 10? Or kept the Windows 8.1


 

 works flawlessly for me


----------



## ahmad-bayern

botudi said:


> works flawlessly for me


 
 Sorry, I did not understand
 Do I upgrade?


----------



## Botudi

ahmad-bayern said:


> Hello all ..
> Do USB32 driver version 2 works well with Windows 10?


 
  
  


botudi said:


> works flawlessly for me


 
 clear ?


----------



## ahmad-bayern

botudi said:


> clear ?


 
 I am very sorry but my English is very weak .. explicitly you need to Google translate so I can understand speech well


----------



## RojasTKD

ahmad-bayern said:


> Sorry, I did not understand
> Do I upgrade?




I've been running Windows 10 even before I got the NFB-11. I don't remember the install steps, but it works fine for me.


----------



## Botudi

ahmad-bayern said:


> I am very sorry but my English is very weak .. explicitly you need to Google translate so I can understand speech well


 

 don't worry,  I just wanted to make it clear


----------



## Botudi

install steps (if something goes bad after upgrade):
  
 uninstall driver if it still appears
 restart
 install driver from audio gd site  
 restart
 power on device after windows is fully loaded (and wait for the system to automatically recognise the device)
 done


----------



## GiantAssPanda

willowbrook said:


> http://www.audiocheck.net/soundtests_headphones.php You can do driver matching test. Another way to test imbalance is to downmix channels to mono, but I found this isn't so easy. Make sure you got all the settings correct on Windows, software etc. Try plugging in something else to see if it's the NFB-11.


 
 Thanks for this. Did the driver matching test, closed my eyes and listened hard and the sound was in the center throughout all the frequencies. So apparently the hardware is fine. The issue seems to be with the user. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 EDIT: Tested with the HD800s. With the HE-400 there were some noticeable deviations in some frequencies.


----------



## cel4145

I don't install the optional driver and NFB-11 has worked OK for me on Windows 10.


----------



## Botudi

cel4145 said:


> I don't install the optional driver and NFB-11 has worked OK for me on Windows 10.




As far as I know asio usage needs driver installation. I've just used it as instructed.


----------



## cel4145

botudi said:


> As far as I know asio usage needs driver installation. I've just used it as instructed.




It does. I'm fine with WASAPI, which does not need the driver.


----------



## willowbrook

giantasspanda said:


> Thanks for this. Did the driver matching test, closed my eyes and listened hard and the sound was in the center throughout all the frequencies. So apparently the hardware is fine. The issue seems to be with the user.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hifiman is not so great with driver matching...it is normal. I'm glad the HD800 was centered throughout. I would assume Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic are the only manufacturers with proper driver matching.


----------



## Botudi

^^ my 400i was spot on though


----------



## Hakase

botudi said:


> install steps (if something goes bad after upgrade):
> 
> uninstall driver if it still appears
> restart
> ...


 
 You're a savior 
  
 Just got my NFB 11 and could not get the drivers to work right ^_^


----------



## jasvanth

I got the NFB-11 last week for my HD650s. I was sort of let down at first as it didnt blow me away.
  
 But boy after a couple of days... it finally settled in on me and it blew me away! I love it, listening to music is so addictive now. I start and find it hard to stop.
  
 Everything is much clearer and crisp. Some songs do sound harsh, but thats just some and just have to turn the volume down. It picks up all the details and instrumental music shines. Electronica is great too. The bass before having an amp (Yes i wasnt using an amp with the 650s before) was very small and I couldnt feel it. It is 100 times better with the nfb-11. I wouldnt say they are bass headphones and amps but the bass is there, clear and present and complimenting the music very well.
  
 The whole experience as a whole is much much better. I can just lay back and listen to music as it rolls over me. So it was worth the 392 USD i paid for it haha. Came to 527 australian dollars at the time I bought it. Quite pricey. But well worth it.
  
 I am concerned about dust accumulation through the opening at the top. Any suggestion on how to deal with this?


----------



## cel4145

jasvanth said:


> I am concerned about dust accumulation through the opening at the top. Any suggestion on how to deal with this?




Take the case once every year or two and blow it out with compressed air, just like with a computer.


----------



## ledestin

Got my NFB-11 today, and I was underwhelmed by how usual its sound was. I've tried HE-500, HD650 and AKG k701, and wasn't impressed.
  
 Sound got interesting after I added Little Dot MKIII to the mix, using HE-500. Now I can hear new things in my music.
  
 Audio-gd says they burn-in units before shipping, so I wonder why it sounded to usual. I'm comparing to HDVD 800.


----------



## oldschool

ledestin said:


> I'm comparing to HDVD 800.


 
  
 Which is a 7 times more expensive device


----------



## dropadred

Guys, I have a question for you. Is there any way to defferentiate the absolutely first NFB-11(absolutely first model) and its successor NFB-11.32?
  
 I have my finger on the trigger for one deal, which is +- 4 years old NFB-11 or 11.32, which is yet not 100% clarified and I have heard about issues with the original (former) NFB-11 problems with the USB transport...
  
 Thank you as always.


----------



## cel4145

I thought the drivers were improved with the changeover they made in 2014, but I might be wrong.


----------



## dropadred

No, you get me wrong - the NFB 11 - I do not mean the new 2014 and 2015 edition...I mean predecessor to the 11.32


----------



## ahmad-bayern

Hello everybody 
 I own NFB-11 now .. and I've got some questions and I need your help.
 First , what are the best settings of the best sound in those two photos ?
 ( what should I mark and what shouldn't in the first one )


  

 in the second photo , do I choose Hz 192000 or Hz 384000 ? but just for a record , the sound doesn't appear in vedio files such as K-lite and Powerdvd ...etc ... Why ?


  

 my last questions : how do I know if the Dac works or doesn't ? Can I turn the Dac on/off or it works automatically ? because I asked for LYR 2 and I'll use Audio GD such as Dac . 
 thanks


----------



## PurpleAngel

ahmad-bayern said:


> Hello everybody
> I own NFB-11 now .. and I've got some questions and I need your help.
> First , what are the best settings of the best sound in those two photos ?
> ( what should I mark and what shouldn't in the first one )
> ...


 
  
 If all your listening to is mp3 or FLAC files or Internet video or watching DVD movies, then setting the audio to 24-bit/48K will be fine.
  
 Just remember Cyberlinks PowerDVD software is limited to 16-bit/48K, for Blu-ray, so setting audio to 24-bit/48K will be also be fine for Blu-ray movies.
  
 I really doubt you have any audio that is 384,000K, so can't see any reason for using the 384,000K setting.


----------



## willowbrook

ahmad-bayern said:


> Hello everybody
> I own NFB-11 now .. and I've got some questions and I need your help.
> First , what are the best settings of the best sound in those two photos ?
> ( what should I mark and what shouldn't in the first one )
> ...


 
 I suggest you use wasapi or asio, asio needs a separate driver from audio-gd website, wasapi doesn't, just needs plugin. Both are exclusive mode which means that all of these settings won't matter anyway. For non exclusive mode such as normal windows sound or youtube etc., I recommend just leaving it at 16bit 44100hz.
  
 You can also get exclusive mode for videos with mpc-be by using mpc audio renderer in audio settings.


----------



## ahmad-bayern

Thank you very much ..
 But now I was puzzled and did not understand very much, sorry
 Can you put my own settings to the images?

 *sorry 4 my bad ENG*


----------



## willowbrook

Just tick everything and set it to 16bit/48000hz. It should be fine for most things including bluray.


----------



## ahmad-bayern

Here's what to choose?


----------



## ahmad-bayern

I do not use optical but using USB


----------



## Black Phoenix

What does it make the HD800 sound like?


----------



## RojasTKD

Having a problem I'm hoppeing someone can give me some insight.
  
 Have a 2014 NFB-11 (with the 2015 35w PSU upgrade). It's been running fine on my Laptop that was upgaded to windows 10 without issue for months. I just built a new PC running Windows 10 Pro and the drivers fail to install and I can't seem to get it to install.
  
 Anyone run into this issue? salutations?


----------



## PurpleAngel

Guess it was around 08/2104 (August 2014) is when the firmware was updated and starting using a different USB driver.
 Do you know if your unit is pre-08/2014 or post 08/2014?


----------



## RojasTKD

purpleangel said:


> Guess it was around 08/2104 (August 2014) is when the firmware was updated and starting using a different USB driver.
> Do you know if your unit is pre-08/2014 or post 08/2014?


 

 Thanks... I picked it up used on these forums. I was directed to this link and told to install version 2, , so apparently August 14th 2014:
  
 http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm
  
 It was working fine on my laptop until I moved to my new build.


----------



## ahmad-bayern

Hello everyone .. I want some help 
I've got AMP/DAC which is NFB-11 and I've decided to buy a new AMP , so I bought Lyr2 , and to use tge DAC slide which is in NFB-11 and to use lyr2 as AMP.
But in NFB-11's options , there're some choices in Output as you see in the image

  

, and each option has a different sound , so what should I choose ? ( HP or Variable Fixed ) ? 
My second question: Do I have to choose low gain or high gain in NFB-11 ? (and) in lyr2 , I choose low or high gain ? 
Can I use NFB-11 as DAC only and turn its AMP off ?
And for record my headphone is ZMF OMNI.
I wish you can help me out here


----------



## PurpleAngel

ahmad-bayern said:


> Hello everyone .. I want some help
> I've got AMP/DAC which is NFB-11 and I've decided to buy a new AMP , so I bought Lyr2 , and to use tge DAC slide which is in NFB-11 and to use lyr2 as AMP.
> But in NFB-11's options , there're some choices in Output as you see in the image
> 
> ...


 
  
 The HP setting tells the NFB-11 to output audio thru the NFB-11's headphone jack and the (RCA) line-output would not send out any audio signal
 The NFB-11's gain setting would have not effect anything connected to the NFB-11 (RCA) line-output.
 You can use the NFB-11 as a DAC only, but the NFB-11 still needs to be turned on for the DAC function to work.
 If you set the NFB-11's setting to Fixed, the (RCA) line-output will send out an audio signal at 100% volume, if you set the NFB-11 to Variable, the NFB-11's volume knob will control the volume level being set out (thru the line-output).
 When the NFB-11 is set to Fixed or Variable, then NFB-11 will not output any audio signal thru the (NFB-11's) headphone jack.
  
 As the Ly2 2 comes with it's own volume control, set the NFB-11 to Fixed, when you using the NFB-11 at as DAC, for the Lyr 2.


----------



## ahmad-bayern

purpleangel said:


> The HP setting tells the NFB-11 to output audio thru the NFB-11's headphone jack and the (RCA) line-output would not send out any audio signal
> The NFB-11's gain setting would have not effect anything connected to the NFB-11 (RCA) line-output.
> You can use the NFB-11 as a DAC only, but the NFB-11 still needs to be turned on for the DAC function to work.
> If you set the NFB-11's setting to Fixed, the (RCA) line-output will send out an audio signal at 100% volume, if you set the NFB-11 to Variable, the NFB-11's volume knob will control the volume level being set out (thru the line-output).
> ...


 
 So in my case can i use "Fixed" option ?
   Thank you


----------



## RojasTKD

ahmad-bayern said:


> So in my case can i use "Fixed" option ?
> Thank you


 

 Try both. I found that variable allowed me to get even greater volume than fixed. So apparently, at least in my case, doesn't seem to output at max.
  
 Sadly i just built a new PC and my NFB-11 drivers fail to install. So I'm currently stuck without my NFB-11 (HELP!!!!!).


----------



## cel4145

Makes me nervous to see the Lyr 2 on top of the NFB-11 blocking the vents, even if you aren't using the headphone amp in the NFB-11.


----------



## Black Phoenix

HD800 match?


----------



## Hakase

rojastkd said:


> Try both. I found that variable allowed me to get even greater volume than fixed. So apparently, at least in my case, doesn't seem to output at max.
> 
> Sadly i just built a new PC and my NFB-11 drivers fail to install. So I'm currently stuck without my NFB-11 (HELP!!!!!).


 
 Don't know if you're still having issues but I had to reinstall windows 10 as the system32 folder was corrupted due to a bad boot and I was stuck with trying to get it working but managed to get it to work when I told it to use the windows vista drivers through device manager and it worked instantly. Let me know if this works or if you already got it fixed 
  


black phoenix said:


> HD800 match?


 
 I dont have the 800's personally but there are many in this thread that have said it's a great match. It has been an amazing match with my Audeze LCD 2's and my Sennheiser HD600's.


----------



## cefx

How the hell would I even order one of these? I emailed his paypal contact and nothing?
  
 I don't understand how I could get one of these for my HE-400S


----------



## Hakase

cefx said:


> How the hell would I even order one of these? I emailed his paypal contact and nothing?
> 
> I don't understand how I could get one of these for my HE-400S


 
  
 Make sure you are emailing audio-gd@vip.163.com with whatever you are trying to order. I received an email response the same day I sent it when I requested my NFB 11.


----------



## RojasTKD

hakase said:


> Don't know if you're still having issues but I had to reinstall windows 10 as the system32 folder was corrupted due to a bad boot and I was stuck with trying to get it working but managed to get it to work when I told it to use the windows vista drivers through device manager and it worked instantly. Let me know if this works or if you already got it fixed
> 
> I dont have the 800's personally but there are many in this thread that have said it's a great match. It has been an amazing match with my Audeze LCD 2's and my Sennheiser HD600's.


 
 I e-mailed Audio-GD and they advised me to point the install to a specific sub-folder and the Visa64 driver and that solved my install issue. Apparently if I just pointed it to the main folder it would try to install an incorrect driver. I'm glad too, I was consider reinstalling windows to try and fix my issue. Thanks for the assist, luckily Audio-GD came though with an assist a few weeks back.


----------



## Hakase

rojastkd said:


> I e-mailed Audio-GD and they advised me to point the install to a specific sub-folder and the Visa64 driver and that solved my install issue. Apparently if I just pointed it to the main folder it would try to install an incorrect driver. I'm glad too, I was consider reinstalling windows to try and fix my issue. Thanks for the assist, luckily Audio-GD came though with an assist a few weeks back.




Great to hear! I had the same driver issue


----------



## RojasTKD

cefx said:


> How the hell would I even order one of these? I emailed his paypal contact and nothing?
> 
> I don't understand how I could get one of these for my HE-400S


 

 They have a contact email listed on their page for ordering (I believe the e-mail mentioned above). Then they will get back to you telling what to do. I ended up buying mine from the for sale forum.


----------



## 36aMAN

hey guys,
  
 i have HD700 Plug into MODI2+MAGNI2 and i think i'll buy some Planar magnetic headphones in the future, and that sound come from Magni + modi i feel like it's meeh not good, not details, soundstage not wide.
  
 i read in the internet about NFB-11 that it's good.
  
 do suggest this for me ? and is it have great dac for the future if i want to upgrade i just buy new amp or tube amp ?!


----------



## Hakase

36aman said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i have HD700 Plug into MODI2+MAGNI2 and i think i'll buy some Planar magnetic headphones in the future, and that sound come from Magni + modi i feel like it's meeh not good, not details, soundstage not wide.
> 
> ...




I have the nfb11 with my HD600's and my LCD 2's and I think it sounds pretty great. Of course I don't have a lot of audio shops in my area so I haven't been able to audition many DACs to really compare but I love the nfb for all my cans


----------



## 36aMAN

hakase said:


> I have the nfb11 with my HD600's and my LCD 2's and I think it sounds pretty great. Of course I don't have a lot of audio shops in my area so I haven't been able to audition many DACs to really compare but I love the nfb for all my cans


 
 thank you for the help.
  
 i really need comparison to upgrade my equipment.


----------



## Hakase

Anyone else having issues with their NFB randomly being disconnected from windows? I'm running windows 10 and it didnt used to be a problem ever but now like every 15 minutes or so itll randomly act like it gets disconnected from my computer and I have to power cycle it to have it reconnect and start working again. It feels a little hot but nothing sits on top of it to block the vents or anything and it's in a basement. Any ideas?


----------



## Douglaster

Bad USB cable.
  
 See if it occurs thru toslink or coaxial.


----------



## r_aquarii

it does feel quite hot.. i put it under my monitor riser


----------



## cel4145

r_aquarii said:


> it does feel quite hot.. i put it under my monitor riser




Don't block the vents on top. Those were added in later models because of overheating issues with earlier versions of the NFB series.


----------



## Hakase

douglaster said:


> Bad USB cable.
> 
> See if it occurs thru toslink or coaxial.


 
 Don't know if it was just maybe a bad USB port but I moved it from a USB 2.0 to USB 3.0 and since then no issues so far. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## r_aquarii

cel4145 said:


> Don't block the vents on top. Those were added in later models because of overheating issues with earlier versions of the NFB series.


 
 mine has no vents. is an older model
 so far no issue and it has been on almost 24/7


----------



## HiraiMomo

I got my nfb-11 a couple days ago but I can't get it to work. I follow the driver setup guide up to the point with "via asio" but I get an error stating that devices weren't found and enumerate filter failed. I didn't think this mattered too much so I tried to use it anyways but I hear no sounds through my headphones. If I look at the volume mixer, I see that the spdif(which I assume is the nfb-11) is getting sound but I just don't hear it. Any advice? Running on Windows 10 Professional.


----------



## Surlias

hiraimomo said:


> I got my nfb-11 a couple days ago but I can't get it to work. I follow the driver setup guide up to the point with "via asio" but I get an error stating that devices weren't found and enumerate filter failed. I didn't think this mattered too much so I tried to use it anyways but I hear no sounds through my headphones. If I look at the volume mixer, I see that the spdif(which I assume is the nfb-11) is getting sound but I just don't hear it. Any advice? Running on Windows 10 Professional.


 
  
 My NFB-11 hasn't worked via USB since Windows 10 auto-applied the Anniversary update. I haven't felt like messing with it to get it working again, so I've just been using it via optical connection to my soundcard.


----------



## RojasTKD

hiraimomo said:


> I got my nfb-11 a couple days ago but I can't get it to work. I follow the driver setup guide up to the point with "via asio" but I get an error stating that devices weren't found and enumerate filter failed. I didn't think this mattered too much so I tried to use it anyways but I hear no sounds through my headphones. If I look at the volume mixer, I see that the spdif(which I assume is the nfb-11) is getting sound but I just don't hear it. Any advice? Running on Windows 10 Professional.







surlias said:


> My NFB-11 hasn't worked via USB since Windows 10 auto-applied the Anniversary update. I haven't felt like messing with it to get it working again, so I've just been using it via optical connection to my soundcard.



In the previous page I mention having issues getting the NFB-11 to work with my new windows 10 build. I emailed Audio-GD who advised me to go into the driver folder and install the Vista drivers and that worked for me.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ahmad-bayern

rojastkd said:


> Having a problem I'm hoppeing someone can give me some insight.
> 
> Have a 2014 NFB-11 (with the 2015 35w PSU upgrade). It's been running fine on my Laptop that was upgaded to windows 10 without issue for months. I just built a new PC running Windows 10 Pro and the drivers fail to install and I can't seem to get it to install.
> 
> Anyone run into this issue? salutations?


 
 me 2
 PLZ help


----------



## RojasTKD

ahmad-bayern said:


> me 2
> PLZ help


 

 I guess to didn't read after that post.
  
 Basically Audio-GD told me to use the vista64 drivers. Go to device manager shoose the Audio-GD device and point to this folder during install.
  
 Audio-gdUSB32driverversion>viaudusb>driver>Vista64
  
 That worked for me. I hope it fixes your issue too.


----------



## HiraiMomo

Everything is working now, thanks for telling me about the other drivers.


----------



## RojasTKD

hiraimomo said:


> Everything is working now, thanks for telling me about the other drivers.




Great, glad I could help.


----------



## Black Phoenix

What are the real changes (sound wise) between the 11 (2014) and the 11.32?


----------



## ColossalKiwi

black phoenix said:


> What are the real changes (sound wise) between the 11 (2014) and the 11.32?


 
 There are no differences in terms of sound quality. The NFB-11 (2014) introduced the following changes:
  
 1) New chassis with vents on top
 2) Transformer upgrade from 20w to 35w
 3) Mute switch on the back that disables the mute relay feature, which was causing a lot of popping and other annoyances in between tracks.
  
 There may be some other minor differences I'm not aware of, but those are the main ones at least. That third one is probably the most important. I believe some of the later 11.32 models actually came with the 35w transformer upgrade.


----------



## Broo0d

There is some parts comes with nfb11, what are they for?


----------



## ahmad-bayern

rojastkd said:


> I guess to didn't read after that post.
> 
> Basically Audio-GD told me to use the vista64 drivers. Go to device manager shoose the Audio-GD device and point to this folder during install.
> 
> ...


 
 ths very much <3


----------



## RojasTKD

ahmad-bayern said:


> ths very much <3


 

 Glad I could help.


----------



## djchup

I have an older NFB-12 that I've been using for the last couple years with my DT-990's and I've been pretty happy with it (here's the link to the classified listing from when I bought it here).  I got in on the massdrop HD6XX drop, and will probably be looking to upgrade my DAC/AMP when I get them.  Would the latest nfb-11 be a noticeable upgrade over my old NFB-12, or should I look elsewhere (How does NFB-11 compare to Schiit Jotunheim)?


----------



## PurpleAngel

djchup said:


> I have an older NFB-12 that I've been using for the last couple years with my DT-990's and I've been pretty happy with it (here's the link to the classified listing from when I bought it here).  I got in on the massdrop HD6XX drop, and will probably be looking to upgrade my DAC/AMP when I get them.  Would the latest nfb-11 be a noticeable upgrade over my old NFB-12, or should I look elsewhere (How does NFB-11 compare to Schiit Jotunheim)?


 
  
 Guess the NFB-12, with it's dual WM8741 DAC chips, might be considered a little more musical and the NFB-11 with it's Sabre DAC chip, a little more detailed.
 Your older NFB has a well used 20 W transformer, while a new NFB-11 would come with a brand new 35W transformer.
  
 A Darkvoice 336SE tube headphone amplifier ($213-$250) could be daisy chained off your NFB-12.
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dark-voice-366se


----------



## CarlosUnchained

Also interested in comparisons between the NFB-11.32 vs the Jot.


----------



## naif1985

+1


----------



## oldschool

++1


----------



## fezzyness

I've got a fiio x7 and it already has a saber chip, but looking for a desktop amp. Would this be redundant?


----------



## koven

anyone compared this to a schiit jotty?


----------



## clarktrent

I'm looking to pair this with a pair of Ultrasone Pro 900s. I'm looking for an amp and dac that don't color the sound as apparently these cans are the definition of colored, but instead offer detail. Would this be the best choice for detail? I keep hearing about the M-Stage for the Ultrasones specifically, would that be a better pair?


----------



## conquerator2

clarktrent said:


> I'm looking to pair this with a pair of Ultrasone Pro 900s. I'm looking for an amp and dac that don't color the sound as apparently these cans are the definition of colored, but instead offer detail. Would this be the best choice for detail? I keep hearing about the M-Stage for the Ultrasones specifically, would that be a better pair?


 
 Do you find the treble alright? I'd go for a warm, smooth source, maybe something akin to the Schiit Vali, or one of the cheaper tube amps out there? Or maybe the Jotunheim.
 They were my "first" audiophile grade headphones and I could not listen to them from a neutral, slightly bright source today, which the Audio-gd amps usually are.


----------



## cel4145

fezzyness said:


> I've got a fiio x7 and it already has a saber chip, but looking for a desktop amp. Would this be redundant?




As has been pointed out many times on the forum, the implementation of the DAC chip is more important to SQ than the DAC chip itself. In other words, not really that helpful to compare DACs by DAC chipsets.


----------



## fezzyness

I realize that, it's why I was asking, wasn't sure how different the significance was.


----------



## clarktrent

conquerator2 said:


> Do you find the treble alright? I'd go for a warm, smooth source, maybe something akin to the Schiit Vali, or one of the cheaper tube amps out there? Or maybe the Jotunheim.
> They were my "first" audiophile grade headphones and I could not listen to them from a neutral, slightly bright source today, which the Audio-gd amps usually are.


 
 I haven't gotten the phones yet. If the treble is as serious as everyone is saying, I'll make sure to look the other way. Possibly at an M-Stage.


----------



## conquerator2

clarktrent said:


> I haven't gotten the phones yet. If the treble is as serious as everyone is saying, I'll make sure to look the other way. Possibly at an M-Stage.


 
 This graph demonstrates what believe is an accurate 3 - 6K rise - http://graphs.headphone.com/graphCompare.php?graphType=0&graphID%5B%5D=933&graphID%5B%5D=1053
 However, because they are V shaped, with an elevated bass as well, it is hard to pick something that'll work for both.
 The M-stage, aside from the other recommendations I made, is a solid choice. EQing out is also a possibility, though I don't do it myself


----------



## clarktrent

conquerator2 said:


> This graph demonstrates what believe is an accurate 3 - 6K rise - http://graphs.headphone.com/graphCompare.php?graphType=0&graphID%5B%5D=933&graphID%5B%5D=1053
> However, because they are V shaped, with an elevated bass as well, it is hard to pick something that'll work for both.
> The M-stage, aside from the other recommendations I made, is a solid choice. EQing out is also a possibility, though I don't do it myself


 
 Pretty elevated treble - I'll look for something a bit warmer. 
  
 Thanks


----------



## taxidrivr

have a pair of hd-650s on the way, some discord members suggested the nfb-11 over the schiit stack for the slight premium increase.
  
 is this sage advice? source will be my macbook pro and work PC.


----------



## sarang-i

Will nfb-11.32 be good as pairing with he-400i?
 Anyone who tried this?


----------



## cel4145

My NFB-11 works fine with my HE-400i.


----------



## taxidrivr

are there any US-based resellers/retailers for Audio-GD products?


----------



## fezzyness

taxidrivr said:


> are there any US-based resellers/retailers for Audio-GD products?




Yeee I'm trying to avoid that shipping cost too haha


----------



## cel4145

The NFB-11 is a bargain at it's direct shipped from Audio-GD price + shipping.


----------



## taxidrivr

I just ordered a pair of hd-650's and keeping an eye on amps. The goal is to only have to buy gear once that'll last and perform best at it's price. 
  
 Originally planned to get a basic Schiit stack until being convinced to step up to a NFB-11


----------



## PurpleAngel

taxidrivr said:


> are there any US-based resellers/retailers for Audio-GD products?


 
  
 It's usually cheaper to buy direct from Audio-GD.
 It's about five to six days from the time you make payment (thru Paypal) to when the unit arrives on your from door.


----------



## PurpleAngel

fezzyness said:


> Yeee I'm trying to avoid that shipping cost too haha


 
  
 It's usually cheaper to buy directly from Audio-GD (including shipping) then buying Audio-GD products from a more local retailer.


----------



## Botudi

sarang-i said:


> Will nfb-11.32 be good as pairing with he-400i?
> Anyone who tried this?


 

 yep, it's fine....for me it was a good combo...cannot comment now as I'm using the nfb11 in another setup and the 400i are paired as per signature.
  
 on the other hand audio is a personal thing......so hard to say if something that sounds good to one is also good for another. I can tell you that the nfb11 + 400i (''2nd edition'') was a pretty neutral combo (after a direct comparison with neutral recordings in a studio environment ) and didn't felt as if the nfb11 was underpowered for these headphones (but I am not listening at high volumes so ymmv).
  
 my 2 cents are that you cannot go wrong with these 2 products, even in the long run....especially if you buy them at deal prices.


----------



## Triggaaar

carlosunchained said:


> Also interested in comparisons between the NFB-11.32 vs the Jot.


 
 + another 1
  


koven said:


> anyone compared this to a schiit jotty?


 
  
 Zeos (YT Z reviews) did a little comparison between his Jot and the current NFB-11, but it was quite brief.


----------



## OctavianH

If there are already 100 000 posts related to NFB-11 and HD600, I need to make a new one. So I used NFB-11 with Beyerdynamic T5p (portable Tesla, low impedance brother of T1) for more than a year (headphones are v1, 3 years old). During this time I was not 100% happy, because the detail was great, but the sound was too neutral towards a litthe bit harsh on highs and very unforgiving to the not very well recorded tracks. Recently I had the opportunity to buy some Sennheiser HD 650 and HD 600 at a good price. Now, my conclusions:
  
 -HD650 are too "veiled" (dark or whatever) to me, with too much bass and not very good mids/highs (I listen mostly to metal or rock music).
 -HD600 sound much better and closed to what I expected, and even the detail level seemed improved.
  
 I tried both with stock cable and also switching them, and observed that for me the stock HD600 cable was the best choice. Now I read forums and others opinion and all praise the HD650 cable on the HD600 phones. For me, the impresion was that the HD650 cable was adding more bass and less treble to HD600, but I was also loosing detail. So I decided to keep HD600 with stock cable, and maybe upgrade to a better one in the future. 
  
 And now comes my question, related to cables and general impressions regarding pairing of NFB-11 and HD600:
 - Am I crazy or the cable changes the sound quite much? Here a lot of people say that it has no influence, and there are no electrical reasons to belive that the sound is different.
 - Does anyone finds the HD600 a better pair for NFB-11 instead of the most expensive 650? Sounds strange to buy a cheaper headphone of the same vendor which sounds a lot better.
  
 Hmm, ok, these are my concerns, hopefully I will not regret the 650s at this price. It does not make sense to keep them since I own also the Beyerdynamic T5p and a pair of "rock" headphones, Grado SR325is (which I find also too harsh on NFB-11 but I use them adding a tube Littledot MK II and they start so shine, still sometimes harsh and unforgiving with some tracks).


----------



## cel4145

octavianh said:


> - Am I crazy or the cable changes the sound quite much? Here a lot of people say that it has no influence, and there are no electrical reasons to belive that the sound is different.




Well, the scientific perspective is that unless you conduct proper double blind testing, it's too easy to bias a sighted evaluation. If you want to learn more, research and ask questions in the Head-Fi Sound Science forum.


----------



## Triggaaar

Too bright?
  
 I had narrowed my DAC/Amp search down to the NFB28/29 and NFB11.
 I'd like the balanced pre-out of the NFB28, but I don't want to need balanced cables for all headphones, so I was thinking the NFB11 or 29.
  
 But I've read a lot suggesting these NFBs are a little bright sounding with some headphones. I have the HD650s (which I'm sure will be fine), the HE400i, but I'll also add to the collection (for example, some AKG K712pro which might be a bit bright).
   
So although I'm tempted to get the NFB29, I wonder if I should instead be thinking of the NFB11 and also a little tube amp for when I need to tone down brightness, or something completely different.

  
 HELP!


----------



## i019791

The NFB29 should be the less bright, and much better, of the two. 
Don't expect brightness issues with your phones, including the AKG.


----------



## ipromesisposi

i019791 said:


> The NFB29 should be the less bright, and much better, of the two.


 
 Enough to consider double the price?


----------



## ipromesisposi

Alllow me explain myself.
  
 In my country the final prices (inc. tax, shipping, etc) are the following (from european dealer, but just about the same from chinese Audio GD):
  
 NFB-11.....389€.....404$
  
 NFB-29.....864€.....898$
  
  
 The difference is ¿fair?¿huge?¿obscene? You name it.
  
 I can go with my HD650 and NFB-29, or
_upgrade _to HD700 and NFB-11.
  
 Tough decision, or not. Meanwhile, I'll go on with my tiny Fiio (and the money in the bank).


----------



## i019791

I don't think I can advice how much the price difference will be worth to you.
By the way, HD700 is not universally accepted as an upgrade to the HD650.


----------



## Triggaaar

My research has been concluded.
  
 Quote:


ipromesisposi said:


> Enough to consider double the price?


 
 No.
  
  


ipromesisposi said:


> Alllow me explain myself.
> 
> In my country the final prices (inc. tax, shipping, etc) are the following (from european dealer, but just about the same from chinese Audio GD):
> 
> ...


 
 Irrelevant. There, I named it. They have the same DAC. The 29 has a load more power. Power that you just don't need.
  
  


> I can go with my HD650 and NFB-29, or _upgrade _to HD700 and NFB-11.
> 
> Tough decision, or not. Meanwhile, I'll go on with my tiny Fiio (and the money in the bank).


 
 It's an easy decision. Get the NFB11.


----------



## i019791

triggaaar said:


> No.
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. There, I named it. They have the same DAC. The 29 has a load more power. Power that you just don't need.
> ...


 
 They have the same dac chip. You are probably implying that all Audio-gd dacs using the es9018 chip sound the same regardless of their implementation. If you have heard a lot of them, fine.
 Better power supply and better volume control may be more important than more power, which comes as a bonus in the amp part.


----------



## Triggaaar

i019791 said:


> They have the same dac chip. You are probably implying that all Audio-gd dacs using the es9018 chip sound the same regardless of their implementation.


 
  Implementation is important, but I see no reason why Audio-GD would have messed it up with the NFB-11.
  
  
   





> If you have heard a lot of them, fine. Better power supply and better volume control may be more important than more power, which comes as a bonus in the amp part.


 
 The power supply is a completely different method, and I believe the NFB11 works as a class A amp at normal listening volumes. I haven't heard them, I am only going off the opinions of those I trust. I of course accept that you have tried them and you felt the NFB29 is better. It's a lot more money though and I feel that the money is for the bigger chassis, extra connectivity, remote functionality and extra power. If you need those connections, remote etc, that's a different matter. For most I would think the money saved could be better spend on headphones.


----------



## ipromesisposi

Quote:



triggaaar said:


> No.
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. There, I named it. They have the same DAC. The 29 has a load more power. Power that you just don't need.
> ...


 
 Nice and clean.
 Very kind of you.
  
    
 Quote:


triggaaar said:


> For most I would think the money saved could be better spend on headphones.


 
  

 Yesterday I enjoyed a sensational Sennheiser A/B test. Simultaneously governed by a Vioelectric HPA H90, I can try them for hours:
 My HD650: Pretty warm, yet a very good contender in vocal music.
 Flagship HD800S: Unquestionably better, wider soudstage, delicious treble, confort, etc.
  
 And then I tried (briefly) others amps/dacs: Marantz HD-DAC1, Audiolab M-DAC+, Oppo HA-1, and Bryston BHA-1. The sound differences were minimal.
 So my path is clear now.


----------



## Triggaaar

ipromesisposi said:


> Nice and clean.
> Very kind of you.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You're welcome. Of course I respect i0's opinion.
  
 But I've never seen anyone suggest that the NFB11 isn't good. Not anyone. So the DAC is decent, well implemented, and it has class A power at most listening volumes. You can get better no doubt, but you'll notice bigger differences between different headphones. If you're getting expensive hard to drive headphones you might instead need to consider the balanced NFB28. Only IMO of course.


----------



## ipromesisposi

triggaaar said:


> You can get better no doubt, but you'll notice bigger differences between different headphones.


 
  
 Exactly! This is the conclusion of my test. So, first of all, I (really) need get a HD800s. From that moment I'll try electronics starting off moderate prices like Audio-GD NFB-11, Fostex HP-A4BL, Schiit Jotunheim, etc. If the differences are not abysmal with its bigger brothers, I think I'll stand there forever (until Sabre or Wolfson, etc develop another chip level, LOL).


----------



## evilmind

Question: I have an elear, a mojo and a DPX1. For work, I'm considering a stack or an all in-one and I'm hesitating between CMA600i or an audio GD. Would the NFB11 be enough to power and make the elear sing with the sound coming directly from a computer ? Or would it be better going DPX1 through NFB11? or it's not enough and I should go for something more powerful if I want to power the Elear properly ?

 Thanks for your help.


----------



## Triggaaar

evilmind said:


> Would the NFB11 be enough to power and make the elear sing with the sound coming directly from a computer ?


 
  
 Yes.


----------



## OctavianH

Hello,
  
 I am hearing a kind of Buzzing from NFB11 (headphones and speakers as well) on some specific tracks or frequencies.
 Is there a problem if I keep my speakers (A5X near the DAC or maybe there is another interference)?
  
 Picture with my setup:


----------



## OctavianH

It seems I have solved it. A USB3.0 port on my MOBO (ASUS Z97-DELUXE) was the problem. I had near it the mouse and keyboad.
 I moved the NFB11 to a USB2.0 port at some distance and the problem disappeared. Well, good to know.


----------



## cel4145

octavianh said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am hearing a kind of Buzzing from NFB11 (headphones and speakers as well) on some specific tracks or frequencies.
> Is there a problem if I keep my speakers (A5X near the DAC or maybe there is another interference)?
> ...




Nice desktop speakers.


----------



## OctavianH

cel4145 said:


> Nice desktop speakers.


 
 Yep. Adam Audio A5X are an incredible pair for NFB11. And also the HD600. I put in the box Beyerdynamic T5p (brother of T1) since I started to use HD600. Not that T5p are bad (or the Beyer sound has a problem), but they are too "cold" and HD600 is enough for me at the moment. And also the Little Dot MKII is not linked to anything now, since A5X and HD600 provide the best possible experience.
 The sound is clean, very natural and somehow neutral. A lot of detail. I tried to use the MKII as a preamp but it warmed too much and made them sound worse. Maybe the reason is related to the stock tubes, I will try to make an upgrade and try again. I have to admit that since I started to use A5X I hear all the details from the headphones in the speakers. So quite the same detail, which is really impressive.
  
 PS. I listen to rock/soundtracks/classical. So these impressions are based on these genres. For electronic/techno stuff hard to say, some say not enough bass.


----------



## Triggaaar

Got my NFB11 yesterday. The USB drivers are a pain in the butt.
  
 That aside, this is a wonderful DAC/Amp. Currently using with HD650.


----------



## cel4145

octavianh said:


> PS. I listen to rock/soundtracks/classical. So these impressions are based on these genres. For electronic/techno stuff hard to say, some say not enough bass.




You could always add a sub one day for that


----------



## ld100

HOw does it work with a Mac? Plug and play or more to it?


----------



## Razornova

Are the TXCO upgrades worth it? Not interested in specification upgrades that do not translate into real world improvements.


----------



## Triggaaar

razornova said:


> Are the TXCO upgrades worth it? Not interested in specification upgrades that do not translate into real world improvements.


 
 If you don't have jitter, then no. If you do, then it would be a big mistake not having them.


----------



## Triggaaar

ld100 said:


> HOw does it work with a Mac? Plug and play or more to it?


 

 I think it's plug and play. It should become plug and play with Windows when they include class 2 usb drivers, but at the moment the usb can be a pain. Of course there is SPDIF still.


----------



## Razornova

triggaaar said:


> If you don't have jitter, then no. If you do, then it would be a big mistake not having them.


 
 Jitter is mostly caused by USB correct? I've read that using a powered USB hub or blocking the VCC/GND pins would remove interference from dirty USB power?


----------



## tragique

triggaaar said:


> I think it's plug and play. It should become plug and play with Windows when they include class 2 usb drivers, but at the moment the usb can be a pain. Of course there is SPDIF still.


 
  
 Also, if anyone is wondering, it's also plug and play on Linux, since they support class 2 usb audio standard, just like OSX. 
  
 I really do hope that Windows implements this soon, because the current driver situation is a mess.


----------



## oldschool

tragique said:


> Also, if anyone is wondering, it's also plug and play on Linux, since they support class 2 usb audio standard, just like OSX.
> 
> I really do hope that Windows implements this soon, because the current driver situation is a mess.


 
  
 They already did with Windows 10 build 14931 but not sure if it's widely available yet, or insiders only for now.


----------



## Triggaaar

oldschool said:


> They already did with Windows 10 build 14931 but not sure if it's widely available yet, or insiders only for now.


 

 Yeah it's not on general release yet.


----------



## Level5

triggaaar said:


> Got my NFB11 yesterday. The USB drivers are a pain in the butt.
> 
> That aside, this is a wonderful DAC/Amp. Currently using with HD650.


 
  
 When did you order yours?


----------



## Triggaaar

level5 said:


> When did you order yours?


 

 I got mine delivered to a friend in China who brought it over, so the dates won't be comparable (ordered on 30th Dec)


----------



## Safarix

razornova said:


> Jitter is mostly caused by USB correct? I've read that using a powered USB hub or blocking the VCC/GND pins would remove interference from dirty USB power?


 
  
 Sabre ES9018 has ASRC (Asynchronous Sample Rate Converter), so it should  keep jitter very low.


----------



## Razornova

safarix said:


> Sabre ES9018 has ASRC (Asynchronous Sample Rate Converter), so it should  keep jitter very low.


 
 I see. Leaning towards forgoing the TXCO upgrade atm.


----------



## neeknikker

oldschool said:


> They already did with Windows 10 build 14931 but not sure if it's widely available yet, or insiders only for now.


 
 I'm currently running windows build 14393.576 this means that the rollout of usb audio for windows is happening. Can anyone verify is all the driver problems are behind us if using windows 10 ?


----------



## Triggaaar

neeknikker said:


> I'm currently running windows build 14393.576 this means that the rollout of usb audio for windows is happening. Can anyone verify is all the driver problems are behind us if using windows 10 ?


 
 No, 14393 is behind 14931. It's not in the general release yet.
 14931 is part of the insiders program.
 So we'll get it eventually.


----------



## neeknikker

triggaaar said:


> No, 14393 is behind 14931. It's not in the general release yet.
> 14931 is part of the insiders program.
> So we'll get it eventually.


 
 whoops my bad. Had the numbers confused.
  
 Thanx fot the quick reply


----------



## OctavianH

Anyone using something to filter the USB signal? (like iPurifier)? Does it make sense?


----------



## neeknikker

Yeah guys! I did it! I ordered an nfb-11 at an local dealer here in the Netherlands.
 This is my first dac/headphone amp. I currently own a +/-12 year dt990 headphone and i'm gonna see what the nfb-11 is gonna handle this hf. I'm also looking at some new headphones because i'm kinda curious. I'm hoping you guys can help me a bit in this quest of pairing the right headphone with the nfb-11. I hope this is the right thread though. This is not the first post in this thread where pairing headphones are discussed so I have good hope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  What am I looking for in a headphone? It has to be open/semi open and the  price should be max 250-300€.
  
 Currently my list of option consists of the:
 -sennheiser hd600 - can get is pretty cheap because of an young used one. +/-€200,-
 -Fostex t50 - €149,- plus €50 ear-pads so €200 headphone 
 -Monoprice m560 - a guy is another tread advised this. 200usd don't know how I'll get this because of the absense of dealers in my country. interesting hf not the best reviews. 
 -perhaps the sennheiser hd650 - good reviews on this site but not the best pairing with the nfb-11 according to some previous posts in this thread. maxes out the budget at €300. 
 -perhaps the philips fidelio x2 - not at the top of my list but easy attainable for me at a €222,- price.
  
 so guys, What do you think of this list pairing with the nfb-11? are there more options i should look into or are there options that i should certainly drop?


----------



## Mosauwer

Anyone here has the experience with Audeze EL8? please help me with the impression


----------



## cel4145

neeknikker said:


> so guys, What do you think of this list pairing with the nfb-11? are there more options i should look into or are there options that i should certainly drop?


 

I find the NFB-11 a neutral solid state DAC/amp. So I think you pick headphone dependent upon whether you like them or not.


----------



## sarang-i

Where these guys have gone?
 Can't contact them, i mailed three times to mailto:audio-gd@vip.163.comaudio-gd@vip.163.com but no response.


----------



## CarlosUnchained

sarang-i said:


> Where these guys have gone?
> Can't contact them, i mailed three times to audio-gd@vip.163.com but no response.


 

 Chinese new year preparation.


----------



## sarang-i

carlosunchained said:


> Chinese new year preparation.




Really?
I mean i thought they keep working until 27 jan.


----------



## neeknikker

cel4145 said:


> I find the NFB-11 a neutral solid state DAC/amp. So I think you pick headphone dependent upon whether you like them or not.



Thx for this post. This makes the hole process a lot easier. I think I'm going to go for the modding route and pick the T50RPmkiii.


----------



## tangomaniaque

I bought new windows laptop on this x-mas time and Audio-gdUSB32driverversion2 doesn't want to install themself corectly 
 Seems after windows system update "anniversarie 1607" for 64bit CPU , Audio GD's driver application doesn't work.
 I mean clicking "SETUP.EXE" does his job but not enough & PC recongize this NFB11 but nothing appeared on "sound configuration panel" 
 I tried different ways & got successed.
  
 I open control panel and choose "device control" & go to "audio device" for "Audio GD" and click top menu to update driver to the recent one.
 Windows asks to choose driver folder , so in windows folders, I choose "Audio-gdUSB32driverversion2" > viaudusb > Driver > "Vista64"
 And click nd let windows find and install this 64bit plat form driver & it works.
 ATTENTION : If just choosing the folder "Audio-gdUSB32driverversion2", it will not work !!!


----------



## Level5

tangomaniaque said:


> I bought new windows laptop on this x-mas time and Audio-gdUSB32driverversion2 doesn't want to install themself corectly
> Seems after windows system update "anniversarie 1607" for 64bit CPU , Audio GD's driver application doesn't work.
> I mean clicking "SETUP.EXE" does his job but not enough & PC recongize this NFB11 but nothing appeared on "sound configuration panel"
> I tried different ways & got successed.
> ...


 
  
NFB-11 Windows installation instructions:​  
 * DO NOT PLUG IN NFB-11 YET
 * Download and extract http://www.audio-gd.com/Audio-gdUSB32driverversion2.rar
 * Inside the driver folder, run SETUP.EXE
 * Say no when it asks you to reboot
 * Go into viaudusb\Driver\Vista64 folder
 * Right-Click ViaUsbAudio.inf and click Install
 * Reboot
 * PLUG NFB-11 IN NOW


----------



## Triggaaar

neeknikker said:


> Currently my list of option consists of the: -sennheiser hd600 - can get is pretty cheap because of an young used one. +/-€200,-
> -Fostex t50 - €149,- plus €50 ear-pads so €200 headphone
> -Monoprice m560 - a guy is another tread advised this. 200usd don't know how I'll get this because of the absense of dealers in my country. interesting hf not the best reviews.
> -perhaps the sennheiser hd650 - good reviews on this site but not the best pairing with the nfb-11 according to some previous posts in this thread. maxes out the budget at €300.
> ...


 
 The HD650 pair very well with the nfb11. With a DAC/amp as good as that, they're better than the 600 IMO.
 m560 are a decent choice. X2 if you want a bit more bass.


----------



## OctavianH

It depends on what kind of music are you listening to. I owned both HD600 and HD650 and kept HD600 because HD650 sounded much to warm with too much bass. If you plan to listen to techno, maybe HD650 are the best choice, for me they had less detail because of the extra bass. HD600 are the best match for me. I say try them both if you can and decide later.


----------



## neeknikker

octavianh said:


> It depends on what kind of music are you listening to. I owned both HD600 and HD650 and kept HD600 because HD650 sounded much to warm with too much bass. If you plan to listen to techno, maybe HD650 are the best choice, for me they had less detail because of the extra bass. HD600 are the best match for me. I say try them both if you can and decide later.


 that's perhaps the best idea.


----------



## Sencha

Hey guys,


Just trying to decide between the nfb-11 or the aune x1s

For use with hd650. 

Any input would be great,


----------



## tragique

sencha said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Just trying to decide between the nfb-11 or the aune x1s
> ...




NFB-11 for sure.


----------



## ColossalKiwi

sencha said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Just trying to decide between the nfb-11 or the aune x1s
> ...


 
 Most definitely the NFB-11. Without a doubt.


----------



## Triggaaar

sencha said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Just trying to decide between the nfb-11 or the aune x1s
> ...


 
  


tragique said:


> NFB-11 for sure.


 
  
  


colossalkiwi said:


> Most definitely the NFB-11. Without a doubt.


 
  
  
 Not so fast guys.
  
 Maybe he's done some bad things in his life and wants to punish himself. That aside though, yeah, get the nfb11.


----------



## fezzyness

So... in terms of desktop amps when wouldn't you guys suggest the NFB 11?


----------



## Triggaaar

fezzyness said:


> So... in terms of desktop amps when wouldn't you guys suggest the NFB 11?


 

 When you want to drive HE6 or AKG 1000
 or you want balanced
  
 Oh, and when your budget doesn't allow


----------



## Sencha

triggaaar said:


> Not so fast guys.
> 
> Maybe he's done some bad things in his life and wants to punish himself. That aside though, yeah, get the nfb11.





I do hate myself but decided to order the NFB-11......it's already boosted my self confidence!


----------



## Triggaaar

sencha said:


> I do hate myself but decided to order the NFB-11......it's already boosted my self confidence!


 
 Good choice 
  
 Not only does it sound great, it boosts self confidence.


----------



## Razornova

Anyone using these for iems?


----------



## carlmemory

razornova said:


> Anyone using these for iems?



Tried before. There's not going to be any hiss but the bass really bumps up way to much. Feels like iems will be over powered.


----------



## OctavianH

Anyone tried NFB11 with 600 Ohm cans (like T1 for example)?


----------



## Douglaster

octavianh said:


> Anyone tried NFB11 with 600 Ohm cans (like T1 for example)?


 
 Yes, its my main setup.
  
 Works like a charm. I dont believe you can beat the cost benefect


----------



## OctavianH

T1 does not sound harsh on NFB11?  O own a pair of T5p and I had some problems with treble.


----------



## naif1985

Will there be an upgrade to the dac chip that year?

I think I read somewhere that it well be updated with the new saber dac chip


----------



## MisterEwing

I received a response from Audio-GD this morning letting me know the NFB-11 is currently back ordered until the end of February. I still think I'll pull the trigger to ensure the 5% off. Unfortunately I have to wait for a new quote as they failed to include the cost of the TCXO upgrades.
  
 In any case I'm pretty excited. When I purchased my HD650s I also bought an Aune X1s to replace my SMSL SD793. The Aune was definitely a upgrade in the sound department but I worried about the relatively low power amp. I eventually returned it and bought a Fulla 2 as interim solution until I figured out what I ultimately wanted to do. For what it is, the Fulla 2 works great. So much so that I decided to buy the full "Schiit Stack". Unfortunately the Modi 2U was defective, and using the Fulla 2 as my dac, I didn't notice a tremendous difference between the Fulla 2's amp stage and the Magni 2U. As such the magni/modi were returned and the quest continued.
  
 Admittedly, I'd never heard of Audio-GD until the Zeos review of the NFB-11. This weekend I started listening to the DMS3 "Unamed Audio Podcast" and one of the presenters actually talked about what made the NFB-11 unique. That spurred a renewed interest, and after 3 solid hours of reading everything I could about Audio-GD and the NFB-11 I decided it's going to be my next dac/amp.
  
 Of course, I'll now have to wait well over a month to get mine... thankfully, as I mentioned above, I'm quite happy with my Fulla 2 in the mean time.


----------



## Shingyboy

misterewing said:


> I received a response from Audio-GD this morning letting me know the NFB-11 is currently back ordered until the end of February. I still think I'll pull the trigger to ensure the 5% off. Unfortunately I have to wait for a new quote as they failed to include the cost of the TCXO upgrades.
> 
> In any case I'm pretty excited. When I purchased my HD650s I also bought an Aune X1s to replace my SMSL SD793. The Aune was definitely a upgrade in the sound department but I worried about the relatively low power amp. I eventually returned it and bought a Fulla 2 as interim solution until I figured out what I ultimately wanted to do. For what it is, the Fulla 2 works great. So much so that I decided to buy the full "Schiit Stack". Unfortunately the Modi 2U was defective, and using the Fulla 2 as my dac, I didn't notice a tremendous difference between the Fulla 2's amp stage and the Magni 2U. As such the magni/modi were returned and the quest continued.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just out of interest what is unique about the NFB-11? For like me that do not know yet.


----------



## MisterEwing

shingyboy said:


> Just out of interest what is unique about the NFB-11? For like me that do not know yet.


 
  
 I'm certainly not qualified to speak to the details, so checkout the 4th episode of the podcast I mentioned above. Essentially it comes down to Audio-GD's use of a 'current conveyor' system in the NFB-11 (not sure if they use this in all of their amps or not). I don't know that this system is any better or worse than other technologies being used but it sounds as though it's definitely uncommon.


----------



## Razornova

Anyone out there with both NFB-11 and Fostex HP-A4 could share a comparison?


----------



## cel4145

razornova said:


> Anyone out there with both NFB-11 and Fostex HP-A4 could share a comparison?




If you look at the specs, you can tell that the HP-A4's headphone amp is a lot weaker with only 100mw at 32 ohm. The NFB-11 is rated 3500mW/25 ohm & 1800mW/50 ohm (32 ohm will be somewhere in between). Then note that the HP-A4's power consumption is only 2.5W vs 12W for the NFB-11. So if you want a headphone amp that will easily drive a wide range of headphones like the NFB-11 can, the HP-A4 is not it.


----------



## Shingyboy

misterewing said:


> I'm certainly not qualified to speak to the details, so checkout the 4th episode of the podcast I mentioned above. Essentially it comes down to Audio-GD's use of a 'current conveyor' system in the NFB-11 (not sure if they use this in all of their amps or not). I don't know that this system is any better or worse than other technologies being used but it sounds as though it's definitely uncommon.


 
 I listened to it for a bit, went over my head a little bit heh.
  
 So I ordered my NFB 11 in the beginning of January and they told me there was a 20 day lead time, a similar situation to yourself, I assume there is a lot of demand for these units and he just can't keep up at the moment. Funnily enough they also failed to include the TXCO upgrade on my invoice as well.
  
 For my personal requirements I was going to get the Schiit Uber Stack which ends up being a little bit more expensive than the NFB 11 including shipping, but not being not as good from what I have read so far. I can now use my studio monitors, headphones and plug the NFB 11 into my soundcard via a optical cable, literally everything that I needed. I am quite happy with it.


----------



## carlmemory

octavianh said:


> Anyone tried NFB11 with 600 Ohm cans (like T1 for example)?



It's going to drive T1 well at least according to the spec


----------



## Razor1991

The Beyer T1 does not sound harsh with the NFB-11?


----------



## OctavianH

razor1991 said:


> The Beyer T1 does not sound harsh with the NFB-11?


 
  
 I think that in the end I will be able to answer to myself to this question. I ordered some T1.2 and I wait to receive them.
 But, attention, T1.2 is not quite the same as T1.1 because from what I read it has improved bass and less treble.
 Hopefully not less detail.


----------



## Krustaf

Hey guys,

can anyone of you per chance answer me if the nfb-11 works in combination with the PS4? (It has an optical-out & can be set to audio-output through optical only.)

With kind regards,

Krustaf


----------



## cel4145

Can you set the PS4 to output only stereo over optical? The NFB-11 will definitely not take a multichannel signal. I would imagine it has to be 2 channel PCM.


----------



## Krustaf

cel4145 said:


> Can you set the PS4 to output only stereo over optical? The NFB-11 will definitely not take a multichannel signal. I would imagine it has to be 2 channel PCM.






Would that be okay? There is nothing more to set up I think.

*Edit* I'm also able to set the Audio Format Priority to Linear PCM, Bitstream (Dolby) & Bitstream (DTS) if that helps.

With kind regards,
Krustaf


----------



## DAW1d

level5 said:


> NFB-11 Windows installation instructions:​
> * DO NOT PLUG IN NFB-11 YET
> * Download and extract http://www.audio-gd.com/Audio-gdUSB32driverversion2.rar
> * Inside the driver folder, run SETUP.EXE
> ...


 
 Thank you for good instructions. I finally managed to install ASIO driver for my NFB-11 with TCXO on my Win 10 PC. I can setup Foobar outpu to ASIO and I can play almost everything. But I found two problems. I cant play native DSD files and I hear high pitch noise in some situations.
  
 - When I chose SACD output for DSD it dont plays any DSD files. Playback starts but I cant hear any sound.
 - If I switch SACD output to PCM it works and I can hear music.
 - When I use Wasapi output and set SACD to DSD it plays the music. It plays DSD64, DSD128 and with DSD256 it shows error that it is not supported. So it looks like Foobar is sending native DSD and DAC can play it.
 - But when with sampling set to 352 I can hear high pitch noise. With 176 is less noticeable but it is there. With 88 it is (almost) gone.  
 - I found strange thing that this high pitch noise is there even when I am playing any PCM tracks with high frequency rates. It is noticible from 176 and it is going loeder with frequency rise. In 352khz tracks it is very noticeable.
 - All this is problem only with USB connection.
 - Also I found that this high pitch noise is only noticeable when I am using my studio monitors (JBL LSR305). When I am using my headphones it is gone. So it looks like there is some problem with USB, PC, MB, ground loop or something which I was fighting few weeks ago with ifi iDSD (http://www.head-fi.org/t/826359/ground-isolation-and-clean-power-for-my-idsd-nano). But this noise is diferent than I hear with Nano and is there only with some track frequencies 
  
 - When I am using Toslink I can play 192khz tracks without any noise. And I can set SACD decoder to PCM 44,1 and it plays nice.
 - So now I can choose if I want to use Toslink and downsample DSD to PCM 44,1 or use USB and downsample DSD to 88,2 and also fight with mute design (clicking and few seconds of silence everytime I start playback)
  
 I know it is mess of numbers and problems, but for me the main problem is native DSD playback. So if somebody can help me to solve my problem (or any of my problems) I will be very grateful. Thank you.


----------



## cel4145

krustaf said:


> Would that be okay? There is nothing more to set up I think.
> 
> *Edit* I'm also able to set the Audio Format Priority to Linear PCM, Bitstream (Dolby) & Bitstream (DTS) if that helps.
> 
> ...




It's a 2 channel DAC. Needs 2 channel input, not 5.1.


----------



## cel4145

Duplicate


----------



## Krustaf

cel4145 said:


> It's a 2 channel DAC. Needs 2 channel input, not 5.1.




And what about the AAC input? As you surely can tell I have no knowledge on the subject, just thought I could finally use my 600 ohm cans with it.

*Edit* Just found this on another board "If you are using an optical cable, the cable can only handle the PCM signal as a 2.0 stereo signal. Therefore, since the PS4 is sending the lossless audio as PCM, the cable will downmix the signal to 2.0 stereo."

With kind regards,
Krustaf


----------



## cel4145

Well, it may be that the PS4 will downmix to 2.0. But I do know that cables don't downmix.


----------



## Krustaf

The downmixing is due to the linear pcm signal, an optical cable can only handle 2 loseless channels because of it's limited bandwidth. With HDMI it's a different manner tho. This much info I could gather, lucky for me as I need a stereo pcm signal through optical 

With kind regards,
Krustaf


----------



## Sencha

naif1985 said:


> Will there be an upgrade to the dac chip that year?
> 
> I think I read somewhere that it well be updated with the new saber dac chip


 
 Oh that's interesting to hear. Anyone with info on this?


----------



## neeknikker

daw1d said:


> Thank you for good instructions. I finally managed to install ASIO driver for my NFB-11 with TCXO on my Win 10 PC. I can setup Foobar outpu to ASIO and I can play almost everything. But I found two problems. I cant play native DSD files and I hear high pitch noise in some situations.
> 
> - When I chose SACD output for DSD it dont plays any DSD files. Playback starts but I cant hear any sound.
> - If I switch SACD output to PCM it works and I can hear music.
> ...




I'm curious if you have solved you problem. I'm experiencing also so trouble playing DSD files natively. Sometimes I also experience noice or no sound at all. I'm not shure when and which though.
Are your studio monitors active? Some amps have trouble amping signals in the high frequency area. This can also lead to these kinds of noises.


----------



## DAW1d

Hi, no I didnt solve my problem. For this moment I am using toslink input and DSD converting to PCM 44.1. I have JBL LSR305. The noise with USB is diferent than it was with ifi iDSD. I think the PSU / MB / someting in PC is problematic and in combination with active speakers it causing this noise. I was using ifi iUSB 3.0 and the noise was almost gone. So I am planing to buy this device and I also want to try iDefender3.0 and iSilencer3.0. But I think iDefender3.0 with iUSB will be enough and I will have finally good and clean USB signal.


----------



## trilobites

I'm also interested in getting the NFB11 after considering the Schiit stack but I'm confused with the price from the audio-gd website.
  
 How much is the base NFB11, US $305 or $275?


----------



## PurpleAngel

trilobites said:


> I'm also interested in getting the NFB11 after considering the Schiit stack but I'm confused with the price from the audio-gd website.
> 
> How much is the base NFB11, US $305 or $275?


 
  
 Audio-GD NFB-11 base price is $305 and  $35 for shipping, to North America.


----------



## MisterEwing

Well, I went ahead and placed my order on Sunday, February 5th. I'm not sure what the protocol is. As mentioned above I had requested a quote, was sent an invoice without the upgrades I had asked for and told the NFB-11 was back ordered and would not ship until the end of the month. I informed the rep that the quote was missing the upgrades and received an updated quote a couple of days later. When I sent funds via paypal I included the PO number from the correct quote. I still haven't heard anything from audio-gd. I don't really know if they follow up and confirm payment receipt or if I won't hear back from them until the end of the month when the unit ships.
  
 In any case I'm stoked. I've been using the Fulla 2 since the end of December, and I'm looking forward to the upgrade.


----------



## PurpleAngel

misterewing said:


> Well, I went ahead and placed my order on Sunday, February 5th. I'm not sure what the protocol is. As mentioned above I had requested a quote, was sent an invoice without the upgrades I had asked for and told the NFB-11 was back ordered and would not ship until the end of the month. I informed the rep that the quote was missing the upgrades and received an updated quote a couple of days later. When I sent funds via paypal I included the PO number from the correct quote. I still haven't heard anything from audio-gd. I don't really know if they follow up and confirm payment receipt or if I won't hear back from them until the end of the month when the unit ships.
> 
> In any case I'm stoked. I've been using the Fulla 2 since the end of December, and I'm looking forward to the upgrade.


 
  
 As far as I can tell, Audio-GD has a fairly good reputation, but they do not do anymore customer contact then what is really needed.
 You may not hear from them and the NFB-11 could just one day show up at your doorstep.


----------



## Krustaf

trilobites said:


> I'm also interested in getting the NFB11 after considering the Schiit stack but I'm confused with the price from the audio-gd website.
> 
> How much is the base NFB11, US $305 or $275?




Base is 305$ but right now you get 5% off for New Year so 290 + shipping to your location.


----------



## trilobites

krustaf said:


> Base is 305$ but right now you get 5% off for New Year so 290 + shipping to your location.




Thanks, good to know about the promo.
I'm still undecided if I should replace my Origen+ which I pair with HD6XX.


----------



## MisterEwing

purpleangel said:


> As far as I can tell, Audio-GD has a fairly good reputation, but they do not do anymore customer contact then what is really needed.
> You may not hear from them and the NFB-11 could just one day show up at your doorstep.


 
  
 Thanks! I certainly don't doubt their reputation, more so it's just making sure that everything went through correctly payment wise. I knew going in I might not see the unit until late February/early March but I guess the mild anxiety comes from sending $370+ to an email address via paypal and not getting a 'hey we received your order' message.
  
 Like I said though, I'm sure all is well, and, as you mentioned, in a couple weeks my new NFB-11 will show up.


----------



## neeknikker

Got my nfb11 with the tcxo upgrade now for a couple of days. I can tel you guys; this thing is a blast. I sounds so good! With headphone but also with my speakers. It got power, its warm and direct. I got some trouble getting dsd files to play in foobar but they play in Jriver allright. Also when i first plugged in my Nfb11 my pc didn't recognize the beast. This was due the wrong usb port. The nfb only works with my first usb port in the back of my pc. 
 Really happy with my new toy


----------



## ClintonL

So i'm thinking of getting vs compared to using a dac magic plus which i already own getting an aune x7s. Which would be better? Running lcd-x's.


----------



## Tatertots

I ordered my NFB 11 with the TCXO upgrade yesterday.  They said the wait time is running 20-30 days at the moment which is fine with me. Gives me time to decide on which pair of headphones I want.  I am leaning heavily to the Sennheiser HD650.  This will be my first ever headphone system and looking forward to it.


----------



## PurpleAngel

tatertots said:


> I ordered my NFB 11 with the TCXO upgrade yesterday.  They said the wait time is running 20-30 days at the moment which is fine with me. Gives me time to decide on which pair of headphones I want.  I am leaning heavily to the Sennheiser HD650.  This will be my first ever headphone system and looking forward to it.


 
  
 I really like my Beyerdynamic T90 headphones.


----------



## ClintonL

Just got this wondering if it comes with a usb cable?


----------



## OctavianH

Yes it comes with an USB and a RCA cable.


----------



## Krustaf

Just got my package  I'm just a bit lost on what this little bagy is for?


----------



## Krustaf

Oh and another thing, what exactly does the switch on the backside between optical and coaxial do? The sound itself is nuts tho!  gg audio-gd


----------



## mzr7758

I got mine today with 2* *TCXO upgrade, I have the same bag, not sure what's that for too...


----------



## Razornova

Any feedback on audio-gd rca interconnects? Intending to hook up nfb-11 to a STAX amp. Also, is stacking the stax amp on top of the nfb-11 fine? Seems like most interconnected are at least a meter long, only need 30cm if they're stacked.


----------



## SodaBoy

razornova said:


> Any feedback on audio-gd rca interconnects? Intending to hook up nfb-11 to a STAX amp. Also, is stacking the stax amp on top of the nfb-11 fine? Seems like most interconnected are at least a meter long, only need 30cm if they're stacked.


 

 I recommend ghentaudio interconnects. I ordered custom length XLR, RCA, HDMI for i2s, banana plug cables, and USB through them. They use quality industry standard components like Canare, Belden, and Neutrik. Very affordable interconnects even with custom length, and free shipping.


----------



## MisterEwing

My NFB-11 arrived yesterday and I honestly couldn't be any happier.
  
 Over the years the 'upgrades' to my headphones/headphone related accessories have always felt minor/incremental. Often times I've wondered 'do I prefer this equipment because it sounds better, or because it is _supposed to _sound better?' 
  
 My first real revelation in audio came last December when I purchased a pair of Sennheiser HD650s. Even 'under-powered' (as the forum goers would say) I immediately took to the sound signature of the HD650s. After a week my Fidelio X2s sounded almost un-listenable. I had found my headphones, and now I needed a proper dac/amp. At the time I was using an SMSL-793 which, to my ears, seemed to power the HD650s just fine.... but, you know, more power!!!! 
  
 Of course, the ubiquitous recommendation on audio forums is a Schiit Stack. While I would eventually go down the path I, on a whim, first ordered the Fulla 2. It sounded a bit better and I definitely preferred the 'plug everything in and it just works' approach Schiit had taken, and for only a $30ish dollar premium I was happy with the purchase. Had I stayed away from the forums I would probably still be happily using the Fulla 2 (and never really knowing how good the HD650s could sound). But I didn't... and every time I read a post that said the 650s need more power I wondered what I was missing out on. So, in January I decided to pull the trigger... $370 later I was the owner of a Schiit Uber Stack complete with pyst interconnects.
  
 This was it... I hit my audio ceiling... except... I didn't. The difference between the Stack and the Fulla 2 was incredibly minimal. So much so that I wondered if there was something wrong with my hearing. I actually had a couple friends test it out and the universal response was 'they sound the same'. What? This lead me to believe one of two things... either the Fulla 2 was a $99 god-device and my HD650s were being driven to their full potential, or in order to get to their mythical 'full potential' I was going to have to spend a whole lot more money... and then I heard about the NFB-11.
  
 Admittedly my first exposure to the brand was via the Zeos review. While it didn't prompt me to immediately purchase one, I did start doing some research. Refreshingly Audio-gd seemed less interested in brand image/industrial design, and more focused the underlying technology. After reading about several QC issues with the Fulla 2 and experiencing problems with my Modi 2U, I appreciated Audio-gd's approach to continuous qc and testing. On Super Bowl Sunday, after far too many drinks, I decided, what the hell and placed my order. I knew it would be about a month (turned out to be exactly 30 days) but the fact that every unit is hand built and both mechanically and 'human' tested made the wait worth it (even after some initial anxiety about not getting any kind of payment confirmation email).
  
 So, if you've made it this far, you're probably wondering.... well, is it worth it?
  
 For roughly what I paid for my Schiit stack and interconnects I received my NFB-11 with TCXO upgrades. The unit itself is flawless, no scratches/dents/dings. In pictures I'll admit the NFB-11 looks a little plain, and sort of 'thrown together' (at least externally), but in person it screams quality; everything functions precisely. Driver installation via the instruction on this forum and Audio-gd's site (Windows 10 using Vista 64 drivers) was pretty smooth (way smoother than the awful Aune XMOS experience I had).
  
 So, how does it sound?
  
 Amazing.
  
 This is the audio experience I've been looking for since getting my HD650s in December. In comparing the NFB-11 to my prior equipment, I feel as though overall clarity and separation is improved, and bass is very clean with greater impact. I guess the best way to describe it, everything sounds more open and natural. I've only had a couple hours of listening, I'll post updates in the future.
  
 As for the RCA outs, I tested them using some Kabeldirekt Pro Series interconnects and a pair of Kanto YU3 powered monitors. I'll be honest, until getting the NFB-11 I was strongly considering selling the YU3s. I had been using them via optical from my motherboard, after not noticing much difference with the Fulla 2. I really couldn't understand why people recommended these speakers until the NFB-11 came in. Maybe it's the dac, or maybe it's the pre-out but through the NFB-11 (in variable out) the YU3s sound fantastic.
  
 I also received a small bag with a jumper wire, and some other 'things' inside and a small foam container (it looks like two pieces of foam taped together) with some type of IC or controller in it. No clue what any of that stuff is for (save for the two extra rubber feet).


----------



## OctavianH

I found a very good pair for NFB11 the Adam A5X Near Field Monitors. Incredible clarity and detail. I think it is the best possible setup for me.


----------



## ld100

misterewing said:


> I also received a small bag with a jumper wire, and some other 'things' inside and a small foam container (it looks like two pieces of foam taped together) with some type of IC or controller in it. No clue what any of that stuff is for (save for the two extra rubber feet).


 
  
  
 If you figure it out let us know. I am still wondering myself... Could be nice if they had some instructions...
  
 Totally agree with you on quality and sound! There is way too much hype from Schiit fanclub that is totally unjustified. I had one of the first Fulla 2 units and in my opinion it was a total 'schiit' for the lack of better way to descibe it... Variety of quality issues and subpar sound that did not work for me. I scrapped my plans with getting a Jot from them after being disappointed with Fulla 2... Got NFB-11 and that just makes headphones sing! Including HD650! Very nice unit with awesome sound!


----------



## Razornova

sodaboy said:


> I recommend ghentaudio interconnects. I ordered custom length XLR, RCA, HDMI for i2s, banana plug cables, and USB through them. They use quality industry standard components like Canare, Belden, and Neutrik. Very affordable interconnects even with custom length, and free shipping.



Thanks for the recommendation. Their cables look really good. I bought a pair off taobao before you replied and their canare as well but not metal shielding.


----------



## RuslanM

Received my NFB-11 15 mins ago at work.
 Very pleased with the package and how they put the unit covering it and protecting it.
  
 As some mentioned the small bag with some items inside is for what I think is for connectors on volume knob, as they mention on website sometimes the package comes damaged due to rough shipping and they provide some parts in case something is damaged.
  
 I will be testing it today, from what I understand I need to install drivers first before trying.
 Anyone mind telling where and what to download and install ? I'm using Windows 10.
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## MisterEwing

ruslanm said:


> Received my NFB-11 15 mins ago at work.
> Very pleased with the package and how they put the unit covering it and protecting it.
> 
> As some mentioned the small bag with some items inside is for what I think is for connectors on volume knob, as they mention on website sometimes the package comes damaged due to rough shipping and they provide some parts in case something is damaged.
> ...


 
 These are the steps I took (a combination of the guide posted by user Level5, and the instructions from the Audio-gd site).
  
 Level5's instructions:
  
NFB-11 Windows installation instructions:​  
 * DO NOT PLUG IN NFB-11 YET
 * Download and extract http://www.audio-gd.com/Audio-gdUSB32driverversion2.rar
 * Inside the driver folder, run SETUP.EXE
 * Say no when it asks you to reboot
 * Go into viaudusb\Driver\Vista64 folder
 * Right-Click ViaUsbAudio.inf and click Install
 * Reboot
 * PLUG NFB-11 IN NOW
  
 The issue that I had is that upon reboot the 'installing new USB device' dialog came up and basically got stuck at 50%. This may be something unique to my system, but I then followed the steps on Audio-gd's site:
  
 "...open the Windows device manager, right click the DAC's USB device, select update driver... Select the source folder vist64, it is in the driver folder."
  
 This did the trick. The NFB-11 was recognized and I was able to select it in the Windows Audio Manager and set the default output to 32-bit 384K. I've mostly been listening to Google Play Music and Tidal Hifi, so I haven't had a chance to mess with the settings in Foobar... and truthfully I probably won't. As I mentioned before my previous attempt involved an Aune X1s with XMOS drivers... which I never got working properly. So in comparison the NFB-11 was a breeze!


----------



## RuslanM

After reading the guide on audio-gd and after 1-2 tries everything worked (Windows 10)
  
 1. Download driver from audio-gd website.
 2. Plug power cord into NFB-11 and connect USB
  
 Now this is where it gets tricky and IDK why.
 At first as I plugged USB cable it installed driver automatically and wouldn't let me install from folder (as per audio-gd guide)
 I then uninstalled that one and plugged it into another USB port, device was recognized as audio-gd and I did install from folder Vista64 which I extracted from zip download.
 After installing that driver, everything was recognized and I plugged my headphones and sounds was present. 
  
 Installation and all was very smooth.
  
 On a side note, if someone could explain what are these for and what to set it.. would be much appreciated!


----------



## Tatertots

I ordered my NFB11 on 2/20 and was told 20-30 day wait.  Have not heard anything on my order since they emailed confirm.
 Has anyone ordered an NFB11 since 2/20 and if so what is the wait you were told?


----------



## ld100

tatertots said:


> I ordered my NFB11 on 2/20 and was told 20-30 day wait.  Have not heard anything on my order since they emailed confirm.
> Has anyone ordered an NFB11 since 2/20 and if so what is the wait you were told?




About a month. It is how they operate. Be patient...


----------



## OctavianH

tatertots said:


> I ordered my NFB11 on 2/20 and was told 20-30 day wait.  Have not heard anything on my order since they emailed confirm.
> Has anyone ordered an NFB11 since 2/20 and if so what is the wait you were told?


 
 Check also this link:
 http://www.audio-gd.com/Shipment.htm
 I think this is the list of the items they shipped.


----------



## MisterEwing

tatertots said:


> I ordered my NFB11 on 2/20 and was told 20-30 day wait.  Have not heard anything on my order since they emailed confirm.
> Has anyone ordered an NFB11 since 2/20 and if so what is the wait you were told?


 
 Don't worry, this is normal. I went through the same anxiety (see my post a couple pages back). When I received my quote I was told late February - early March. I received my NFB-11 exactly 30 days after sending payment via paypal. Although it won't make the waiting any easier, I can tell you the NFB-11 is well worth it!


----------



## ld100

Also ones they will ship it is very quick by DHL...


----------



## MisterEwing

ld100 said:


> Also ones they will ship it is very quick by DHL...


 
  
 I can confirm this. I received notice from Audio-gd that my NFB-11 had shipped late in the evening on Friday, March 3rd. Sunday, the 5th I received another email with my tracking information and the unit was delivered (Southern California) on Tuesday, March 7th.


----------



## mapalus

Hi Guys,
  
 searching the web about the NFB-11 i found this site:
http://www.diysoundlab.com/index.php/es9018-dac-or-nfb-11
  


> 1.  Insufficient power filtering and conditioning from rectifier down to power lines feeding DAC. Separation of analog and digital DC voltages is not enough for a good sounding DAC. 2.  Regardless of claims, capacitors are bad all around.
> 
> 3.  Without second thoughts, existing analog stage is bad. With or without capacitors, two hundred transistors will not do a good job to deliver clear results. Even Mr. Kingwa’s ACSS, “Diamond” output stage and non-feedback amplification could not save the music from monster grip of semiconductor’s forest.
> 
> ...


 
  
 What do you think of this?
  
 -Mapalus


----------



## ld100

mapalus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> searching the web about the NFB-11 i found this site:
> http://www.diysoundlab.com/index.php/es9018-dac-or-nfb-11
> ...


 
  
 Bunch of lunacy. NFB-11 sounds superb! Better than all DACs I tried at the same price level. Better than a $2000 Meridian Dac/Amp I had before. My opinion...


----------



## LKTerry

tatertots said:


> I ordered my NFB11 on 2/20 and was told 20-30 day wait.  Have not heard anything on my order since they emailed confirm.
> Has anyone ordered an NFB11 since 2/20 and if so what is the wait you were told?


 
 I ordered same date from US, nothing happened either.


----------



## Tatertots

I want to use my Ipad Mini to supply the music to the NFB-11.  The mini has a headphone jack and lightning connection.  Which would be the best connection to use to the NFB-11?
  
 Thanks


----------



## PurpleAngel

tatertots said:


> I want to use my IPad Mini to supply the music to the NFB-11.  The mini has a headphone jack and lightning connection.  Which would be the best connection to use to the NFB-11?
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 If it even possible for the iPad Mini to feed a signal to the NFB-11.
 (the iPads' headphone output (analog) can not feed a signal into the NFB-11 digital inputs (USB, optical, coaxial))
 You would need something that would convert the output of the lightning port, into the a USB connection.
 Still not sure the mini (on it's own) can feed an active signal out it's lightning port?


----------



## CarlosUnchained

tatertots said:


> I want to use my Ipad Mini to supply the music to the NFB-11.  The mini has a headphone jack and lightning connection.  Which would be the best connection to use to the NFB-11?
> 
> Thanks


 

 I think all you need the Camera Connection Kit. Lightning to USB. This would not work with some amps that takes too much power from the USB port.
  
 If you use the analog output of the iPad you are using the DAC of it. It's better to feed digital to the NFB-11 so it can handle the conversion. 
  
 http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MD821AM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter
  
 Other thing is to use 3.5 TRS to RCA input in the NFB, this way you skip the analog conversion but 100% is going to work to use the amp section.
  
 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TZZVF00/ref=twister_B00U6Y7UO4?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Tatertots

Carlos - thanks for all of the info.  Will try that setup


----------



## CarlosUnchained

tatertots said:


> Carlos - thanks for all of the info.  Will try that setup


 

 You're welcome mate


----------



## i019791

carlosunchained said:


> I think all you need the Camera Connection Kit. Lightning to USB. This would not work with some amps that takes too much power from the USB port.
> 
> If you use the analog output of the iPad you are using the DAC of it. It's better to feed digital to the NFB-11 so it can handle the conversion.
> 
> ...


 
 Feeding digital to the NFB-11 is trivially better, as the NFB-11 cannot accept analog input. The RCA cable you mention will not work with NFB-11.


----------



## PurpleAngel

carlosunchained said:


> I think all you need the Camera Connection Kit. Lightning to USB. This would not work with some amps that takes too much power from the USB port.
> If you use the analog output of the iPad you are using the DAC of it. It's better to feed digital to the NFB-11 so it can handle the conversion.
> http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MD821AM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter
> Other thing is to use 3.5 TRS to RCA input in the NFB, this way you skip the analog conversion but 100% is going to work to use the amp section.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TZZVF00/ref=twister_B00U6Y7UO4?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


 
  
 I thought the RCA jacks on the back of the NFB-11 are only output (no RCA input)?


----------



## Razornova

purpleangel said:


> I thought the RCA jacks on the back of the NFB-11 are only output (no RCA input)?



Correct. No analog inputs on the NFB-11. It can't be used as a preamp/amp only and bypassing the dac


----------



## CarlosUnchained

Sorry about the mistake. @Tatertots watch out!


----------



## Tatertots

No problem. Just going to hook it to my pc.  It has been 5 weeks and haven't received any news on my order.  Emailed them last week for a status check and no response.


----------



## ld100

tatertots said:


> No problem. Just going to hook it to my pc.  It has been 5 weeks and haven't received any news on my order.  Emailed them last week for a status check and no response.


 
  
 Be patient. They will reply when they know the shipping date. This is how my order was processed... After they send the date it is quick.


----------



## ClintonL

I ordered mine on the 26th of Feb and it just got sent yesterday


----------



## LKTerry

I just got my unit last night and listened to music with my HD600 till 3 am lol... Can anyone talk about the difference between low and high gain? I also have no idea what the mute switch on the back does.


----------



## ClintonL

Just got my unit as well, sounds amazing. Legit my LCD-X's have come to life cannot get over how good it is. Only issues are that my windows volume slider doesn't work anymore any ideas?


----------



## ClintonL

Also in foobar i can't get direct sound working when i have it in 32bit. Wasapi works fine but in DS i don't get any output. I'd rather use DS rather than wasapi as i can't use wasapi and watch a video + play music at the same time.


----------



## CarlosUnchained

clintonl said:


> Just got my unit as well, sounds amazing. Legit my LCD-X's have come to life cannot get over how good it is. Only issues are that my windows volume slider doesn't work anymore any ideas?


 
  
 Do you have other amp to compare with the Xs?


----------



## ClintonL

I've used the aune x1s and the o2dac/amp and i'd say this is heaps better. Had a schiit valhalla 2/bottlehead crack running off a cambridge dac magic plus. Can't really compare them with tubes however i will say i preferred the sound of the output from my cambridge to my speakers via the rca's out.


----------



## ashmodai

Received my unit today and I truly like them 
 The switch on the back is for cutting the amp when no signal is received (in order to leave it always on if you wanted to do so)
 I would be interested as well on opinions between the low and high gain. I have the impression that the mids are pushed a bit more forward by the high setting but this is probably just my impression


----------



## ClintonL

Very interested in whether to use high or low gain too. Also does your volume slider in windows not work or just me?


----------



## LKTerry

clintonl said:


> Very interested in whether to use high or low gain too. Also does your volume slider in windows not work or just me?


 
 I think that's normal since sound signal is sent in digital form to external DAC not PC's build in sound card. I heard someone said low gain adds a little bit warmth while high gain is more neutral. But there are others saying they are basically no difference other than 12dB louder in high which allows less control with volume switch. Would be interested to hear more opinions here.


----------



## ld100

lkterry said:


> I think that's normal since sound signal is sent in digital form to external DAC not PC's build in sound card. I heard someone said low gain adds a little bit warmth while high gain is more neutral. But there are others saying they are basically no difference other than 12dB louder in high which allows less control with volume switch. Would be interested to hear more opinions here.


 
  
 No difference... Volume control should not work in your PC...


----------



## juansokrates

ashmodai said:


> Received my unit today and I truly like them
> The switch on the back is for cutting the amp when no signal is received (in order to leave it always on if you wanted to do so)
> I would be interested as well on opinions between the low and high gain. I have the impression that the mids are pushed a bit more forward by the high setting but this is probably just my impression


 How long did it take to arrive? I ordered mine. like 2 weeks ago. im from PH. thanks


----------



## ashmodai

juansokrates said:


> How long did it take to arrive? I ordered mine. like 2 weeks ago. im from PH. thanks



It shipped around 25d after payment...


----------



## Razornova

Paid for mine on 8th March, scheduled to ship 15th April.


----------



## juansokrates

razornova said:


> Paid for mine on 8th March, scheduled to ship 15th April.


that is kind a long. hmmm did they gave you 5% discount?


----------



## NinjaJay

juansokrates said:


> that is kind a long. hmmm did they gave you 5% discount?


 
 Yeah mine is scheduled to go out on the 15th as well and I ordered on March 2nd and yes I did receive the 5% discount is that why its taking longer than usual?


----------



## juansokrates

ninjajay said:


> Yeah mine is scheduled to go out on the 15th as well and I ordered on March 2nd and yes I did receive the 5% discount is that why its taking longer than usual?


i think that is their policy. i havent still receive any updates from them on my order. i paid last march 25. 20 days lead time is this april 15. i also paid the full price 330 including shipping


----------



## NinjaJay

juansokrates said:


> i think that is their policy. i havent still receive any updates from them on my order. i paid last march 25. 20 days lead time is this april 15. i also paid the full price 330 including shipping


 
 Dang I should've passed up the 5% off then lol its been 30 working days or 42 regular days, regardless its been quite a long time haha.


----------



## juansokrates

ninjajay said:


> Dang I should've passed up the 5% off then lol its been 30 working days or 42 regular days, regardless its been quite a long time haha.


well it is not sure thay mine will be delivered after that 20 days lead time. at least you have already confrmation of delvry. mine is wthout yet. just hope the hype is real haha


----------



## SteakWay

Ordered mind April 6th. Really excited to get this thing. Don't know if you all noticed but he has stopped taking orders during the month of April since he has received so many orders!


----------



## juansokrates

steakway said:


> Ordered mind April 6th. Really excited to get this thing. Don't know if you all noticed but he has stopped taking orders during the month of April since he has received so many orders!


 mine is set to be shipped on 25th. i ordered exactly one month from that. for audio gd customers, patience is a must haha


----------



## OctavianH

Guys,
  
 Anyone had problems with USB driver on Win 10 Creators Update? It says to me "driver not intended for this platform".
 Work perfectly on previous Windows 1607 version, I had to reinstall due to some other problems related to other applications.
 Now I cannot make my NFB11 work again. Luckily I have also a Chord 2Qute as a second DAC and works perfectly.
  
 Later edit: SOLVED IT via some instructions a few pages ago. It seems something went wrong during the installation. I will not say more than, if you have problems and want somehow to uninstall all driver/asio parts completely to repeat the install process, please use Revo Uninstaller. Incredible software, it uninstalled and deleted all registry entries. After that I was able to install the driver without error. When driver created problems, I just installed manually ViaUsbAudio.inf like described a few pages ago and now everything works perfectly!


----------



## MVink

I paid for mine on the 27th of Feb and expected shipment date is the 25th of April, so be warned, lead time can be quite a bit more than stated on the invoice. I really hope it's worth the wait, I'm not sure I would have bought it had I have known it would take two months to arrive.


----------



## juansokrates

mvink said:


> I paid for mine on the 27th of Feb and expected shipment date is the 25th of April, so be warned, lead time can be quite a bit more than stated on the invoice. I really hope it's worth the wait, I'm not sure I would have bought it had I have known it would take two months to arrive.


 wow. yeah thats quite a long wait. they cannot make true of their 20 days lead time


----------



## Razornova

juansokrates said:


> wow. yeah thats quite a long wait. they cannot make true of their 20 days lead time




At least they aren't cutting corners in their production line to meet the high number of orders. I'd much rather wait an extra week or two to know I'm getting the good stuff


----------



## juansokrates

razornova said:


> At least they aren't cutting corners in their production line to meet the high number of orders. I'd much rather wait an extra week or two to know I'm getting the good stuff


That's true too.. maybe just a little heads up that it will not be 20 days lead time will do..


----------



## MVink

Totally agree with the last two posts, although I wasn't too pleased reading that others had ordered theirs after me and have already received them. Will be sure to post impressions when it finally arrives.


----------



## SteakWay

juansokrates said:


> That's true too.. maybe just a little heads up that it will not be 20 days lead time will do..



They gave me a 30 day wait time. I don't know if that was a recent change or anything.


----------



## juansokrates

can nfb 11 function as amp only as i will stack with it chord mojo as a dac? is ths posble? thanks!


----------



## ColossalKiwi

juansokrates said:


> can nfb 11 function as amp only as i will stack with it chord mojo as a dac? is ths posble? thanks!


 
  
 Unfortunately, that isn't possible; the NFB-11 doesn't have a line-in feature. It can be used as a DAC or a pre-amp, but not just as an amp.


----------



## wmak79

I ordered the NFB-11 earlier this month. I e-mail to order and long lead times is a strange combination. From all of the feedback I've seen, they're a legit company, it's just a waiting game on how long until you get the product.
  
 On the invoice, it did say 5% off for long lead-time, so just chiming in that it probably won't be the lead time they stated (20 on my invoice).


----------



## SteakWay

I saw some people on Reddit complaining about the shipping times. One person ordered March 3rd and still hasn't gotten shipping conformation and another person says he has waited over 40 days as well. Looks like I will be waiting a while too, I ordered April 6th.


----------



## MVink

I ordered mine 27th February and just got shipping confirmation on 18th April. It seems this is a unique situation with them stopping sales this month to catch up on orders; I guess Chinese new year created big backlog for them. I'm sure they'll be back to normal processing times once they've cleared current orders.


----------



## SteakWay

mvink said:


> I ordered mine 27th February and just got shipping confirmation on 18th April. It seems this is a unique situation with them stopping sales this month to catch up on orders; I guess Chinese new year created big backlog for them. I'm sure they'll be back to normal processing times once they've cleared current orders.



Fine with me, just wish they were honest with the times. They said 30 days for me, hopefully it isn't too far off.


----------



## NinjaJay

steakway said:


> Fine with me, just wish they were honest with the times. They said 30 days for me, hopefully it isn't too far off.






It will probably be a while, I ordered mine on March 2nd so its been 49 Days since I ordered and they have yet to ship. I sent an inquiry a few days ago and received an email yesterday stating that they received a massive amount of orders and a small staff to handle them. Also they dont want to just hire ordinary workers and prefer to have actual technicians which they are having a hard time finding. They plan on shipping mine next week but we will see how that goes.

In the end I would rather wait an extended time to make sure they ship a fully tested unit built by experienced tech, than to have them ship something that was just slapped together by some random guy. My only wish is that they send some updates when it passes the estimated ship date with some explanations for the delay without having to inquire so that we aren't left sitting in the dark.


----------



## ld100

ninjajay said:


> steakway said:
> 
> 
> > Fine with me, just wish they were honest with the times. They said 30 days for me, hopefully it isn't too far off.
> ...


 
  
 There had been few very positive reviews lately and from the shipping time frame of I think about a week we got to this long wait now... My advise have a little patience as it is worth it and certainly we don't want the quality to go down...


----------



## aerobeing

Ordered via Magna Hifi on February 1st, 2017 to a Baltic country. Received it on the 19.04.2017, after several delays from the original availability estimate of end of February, beginning of March, but with great communication about it from Magna Hifi. Worth it (at least with HD 650).
 https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=19.04.2017+-+01.02.2017


----------



## MVink

My NFB-11 arrived a couple of days ago. Unfortunately I'm having issue with it intermittently disconnecting from windows, usually after a few minutes. It's as if the USB cable is bad, however I've tried it on a couple of other sources with no problems.

I've read people have had problems connecting it to USB 3.0 ports, which is all I have, unfortunately. I'm going to get a USB 2.0 hub and hopefully that fixes my issues. 

Apart from the above, initial sonic impressions are good. It's very clean, revealing and ever so slightly bright. I think it could be a little too sterile for some, but I like it. I wish it had a line in so I could try it with other DACs, or rather try other DACs with it.

I'll post more impressions once I get the disconnecting issue sorted.


----------



## victor158128 (May 1, 2017)

I received my NFB-11 yesterday. After 2 sessions pairing it with AKG K7xx, it's quite safe to say that these two do not synergize well at all. I don't quite know how to describe the sound. To my untrained ears, it doesn't sound transparent, maybe even a little muffled in the lower mid-range when I listen to vocals. The overall sound feels suppressed. I would say that K7xx sounds better with the DAC/amp on my LG V20. If I remember it correctly, it also sounded better on the SMSL V2 while it lasted.

On the other hand, NFB-11 sounds amazing with my M40x and cheap earbuds.

Anyone pairing NFB-11 with AKG K700's series have similar experience?

UPDATE (1/5/2017):
I can't control volume through the default sound application on my Windows10 computer. Volume can only changed through the volume knob on NFB-11. Now I am concerned with the life span of that poor volume knob.


----------



## CarlosUnchained

These days bad first impressions are not common, since we need to feel that the purchase was worth the money.

Cheers for speaking truth nor omitting it.


----------



## VintageFlanker

victor158128 said:


> Anyone pairing NFB-11 with AKG K700's series have similar experience?


Also very interested to know. I just received my K712 Pros and planning to buy a NFB-11 (My goal is to get a mostly neutral and uncolored combo)


----------



## juansokrates

Now im being told that if i want for dhl to deliver i need to pay additional $30 because my area is remote, eventhough i live in metro manila, Philippines' capital (sort of). fffrustrating I told them that i dont want to pay additional and their sending it via ems. fff


----------



## VintageFlanker

ClintonL said:


> I've used the aune x1s and the o2dac/amp and i'd say this is heaps better. Had a schiit valhalla 2/bottlehead crack running off a cambridge dac magic plus. Can't really compare them with tubes however i will say i preferred the sound of the output from my cambridge to my speakers via the rca's out.



How would you compare  Aune X1S vs NFB-11? Mostly, in terms of neutrality? Thanks.


----------



## wmak79

Just wanted to give an update. I ordered on April 4th, just got a shipping confirmation e-mail today. Looks like lead times are coming down.


----------



## SteakWay

wmak79 said:


> Just wanted to give an update. I ordered on April 4th, just got a shipping confirmation e-mail today. Looks like lead times are coming down.


Wonderful, thanks for the update. I ordered mine April 6th so I should be getting a confirmation soon as well, though I did ask for the upgrade about a week later.


----------



## SteakWay

Can confirm. Ordered April 6th, was told 30 days, just got an email confirming shipment today.


----------



## SteakWay

Also, wondering what the best way to install drivers for this for Windows 10 is? Should I just follow the directions from Audio-GD or is there a better way?


----------



## wmak79

My NFB-11 just got here this afternoon. Took a whiles to figure out the Windows 10 installation. Here's how I got the unit installed on Win 10.  I just installed their driver suite from audio-gd's website. Then after rebooting and turning on the unit, nothing...

So I had to go into device manager and right click on the audio-gd device and choose to install driver. Installed the driver from their suite, but had to be the Vista64 driver.

I saw an installation help file in their website, but I don't have microsoft word on this pc, so maybe try reading their installation manual first. Might be what I just did. Hope that helps.


----------



## Razornova

wmak79 said:


> My NFB-11 just got here this afternoon. Took a whiles to figure out the Windows 10 installation. Here's how I got the unit installed on Win 10.  I just installed their driver suite from audio-gd's website. Then after rebooting and turning on the unit, nothing...
> 
> So I had to go into device manager and right click on the audio-gd device and choose to install driver. Installed the driver from their suite, but had to be the Vista64 driver.
> 
> I saw an installation help file in their website, but I don't have microsoft word on this pc, so maybe try reading their installation manual first. Might be what I just did. Hope that helps.


Same, installing via device manager was the only way to get it working. They should really update their USB installation guide.

On a more positive note, I've been using it solely as a DAC for my SRS-3100 system and this little unit is impressive!


----------



## wmak79

Nice. I'm using the unit as a dac for my SRS-2107. Initial impression is very good. I do wish the headphone jack can be used the same time as the line-out though.


----------



## juansokrates

Finaallllly! my unit arrived... Took a little bit of time installing it but it works now. BTW, does anyone know what type of coaxial input is used for this unit? i have coaxial spdif i am using with my fiio x3ii to mojo but it seems it doesnt fit with the nfb 11. can anyone point me the right cable? thanks!


----------



## Kris1989

Is it possible to pair He-400i with Audio GD NFB 11 (2015)? Will it be too bright and harsh?


----------



## SteakWay

wmak79 said:


> My NFB-11 just got here this afternoon. Took a whiles to figure out the Windows 10 installation. Here's how I got the unit installed on Win 10.  I just installed their driver suite from audio-gd's website. Then after rebooting and turning on the unit, nothing...
> 
> So I had to go into device manager and right click on the audio-gd device and choose to install driver. Installed the driver from their suite, but had to be the Vista64 driver.
> 
> I saw an installation help file in their website, but I don't have microsoft word on this pc, so maybe try reading their installation manual first. Might be what I just did. Hope that helps.


Thanks! I'll do this when mine arrives. My LCD-2's just arrived so now they have to sit around and wait for my amp to arrive!


----------



## hanihanhan (May 11, 2017)

Is the amp in Audio-gd NFB 11.32 capable of pushing some passive speakers, such as the Fluance Signatures with SMSL SA60? Really interested in the 11.32 for being my do-everything dac/amp at this point. Any input would help! Thank you in advance.


----------



## SteakWay

wmak79 said:


> My NFB-11 just got here this afternoon. Took a whiles to figure out the Windows 10 installation. Here's how I got the unit installed on Win 10.  I just installed their driver suite from audio-gd's website. Then after rebooting and turning on the unit, nothing...
> 
> So I had to go into device manager and right click on the audio-gd device and choose to install driver. Installed the driver from their suite, but had to be the Vista64 driver.
> 
> I saw an installation help file in their website, but I don't have microsoft word on this pc, so maybe try reading their installation manual first. Might be what I just did. Hope that helps.





juansokrates said:


> Finaallllly! my unit arrived... Took a little bit of time installing it but it works now. BTW, does anyone know what type of coaxial input is used for this unit? i have coaxial spdif i am using with my fiio x3ii to mojo but it seems it doesnt fit with the nfb 11. can anyone point me the right cable? thanks!



By the way, did you guys see what your estimated delivery date was on the site? I'm wondering if I might get mine earlier because I'm impatient. They are saying Monday for me even though they shipped on the 6th.

Thanks!


----------



## wmak79

hanihanhan said:


> Is the amp in Audio-gd NFB 11.32 capable of pushing some passive speakers, such as the Fluance Signatures with SMSL SA60? Really interested in the 11.32 for being my do-everything dac/amp at this point. Any input would help! Thank you in advance.



Yes, I am driving my stax energizer and SMSL SA60 with Klipsch speakers using the line out. The only thing is you have to choose the output, so it's either headphones, variable rca out, or full rca out. 



SteakWay said:


> By the way, did you guys see what your estimated delivery date was on the site? I'm wondering if I might get mine earlier because I'm impatient. They are saying Monday for me even though they shipped on the 6th.
> 
> Thanks!



I did not check their website. I just received e-mails. They notified that it was sent to DHL Hong Kong then I got shipping/tracking number a few days after that. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## SteakWay

wmak79 said:


> Yes, I am driving my stax energizer and SMSL SA60 with Klipsch speakers using the line out. The only thing is you have to choose the output, so it's either headphones, variable rca out, or full rca out.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not check their website. I just received e-mails. They notified that it was sent to DHL Hong Kong then I got shipping/tracking number a few days after that. Hope that helps a little.


Thanks. It's funny because they shipped it from China to a city right next to me in 3 days but are saying it will take another 3 days to ship it to me. (I know they are closed Sunday). Optimistic it will come in tomorrow though, my LCD-2's are lonely.


----------



## hanihanhan

wmak79 said:


> Yes, I am driving my stax energizer and SMSL SA60 with Klipsch speakers using the line out. The only thing is you have to choose the output, so it's either headphones, variable rca out, or full rca out.


Great, I would never need to have my speakers playing when I'm using headphones (or iem's in my case) so that's not a big issue for me. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## SteakWay

Just got it! It's working great, just one thing. I can't get it to work with Foobar. Can anyone help me with this? I used the suggested way of installing the drivers above by installing the Vista drivers in device manager, and it works for everything except Foobar. I saw in the manual to go into the VIA ASIO thing but I cannot find it. Thanks for any help!


----------



## wmak79

− Quote

The VIA ASIO popped up on my desktop, after installing the driver suite. Maybe try reinstalling the driver suite the do the vista driver thing? 

I am having no problems with Foobar through wasapi event. Haven't tried it as DS primary though, when I get home, I will try to see if it works in that mode.


----------



## SteakWay

wmak79 said:


> − Quote
> 
> The VIA ASIO popped up on my desktop, after installing the driver suite. Maybe try reinstalling the driver suite the do the vista driver thing?
> 
> I am having no problems with Foobar through wasapi event. Haven't tried it as DS primary though, when I get home, I will try to see if it works in that mode.


How are you installing the driver suite? Clicking the SETUP? 

I'm having an error where it says there was an error installing the component when it is installing it. I might have to contact Kagwa.


----------



## wmak79

SteakWay said:


> How are you installing the driver suite? Clicking the SETUP?
> 
> I'm having an error where it says there was an error installing the component when it is installing it. I might have to contact Kagwa.



Here's what I suggest you try first. Uninstall the driver, restart computer. Then run the setup from the suite first. After the setup finishes, it asks if you want to restart. Hit no. Then install using the vista driver, then restart. See if that works for you, because I had to uninstall my first attempt.


----------



## SteakWay

wmak79 said:


> Here's what I suggest you try first. Uninstall the driver, restart computer. Then run the setup from the suite first. After the setup finishes, it asks if you want to restart. Hit no. Then install using the vista driver, then restart. See if that works for you, because I had to uninstall my first attempt.


Didn't work at first. Tried installing it with the NFB-11 off and it installed, then I installed the vista driver. Everything works great now! Thanks!


----------



## sureshot1234

how does the NFB-11 compare to the ifi Micro iDSD Black Label?


----------



## wmak79

I have the two, one at work, one at home. I did have a brief A/B the first day I got the two together. I don't have golden ears and it took a while to discern the differences to me. To my ears, comparing the DACs, the NFB-11 sounds slightly smoother than the BL, but I felt there was a very slight loss in texture and detail. The BL is slightly brighter, but not by much. 

As all-in-one units, I do like bass boost on the BL for electronic music. I don't use the cross feed much, as I don't have any headphones with narrow sound stage. Both drove my HD800s fine when I was A/B'ing them.


----------



## sureshot1234

wmak79 said:


> I have the two, one at work, one at home. I did have a brief A/B the first day I got the two together. I don't have golden ears and it took a while to discern the differences to me. To my ears, comparing the DACs, the NFB-11 sounds slightly smoother than the BL, but I felt there was a very slight loss in texture and detail. The BL is slightly brighter, but not by much.
> 
> As all-in-one units, I do like bass boost on the BL for electronic music. I don't use the cross feed much, as I don't have any headphones with narrow sound stage. Both drove my HD800s fine when I was A/B'ing them.



thank you for the info will be using them with my HD6XX if it was easier to get ahold of the nfb-11 i would probably do that but after looking into it its kind of involved


----------



## Levanter

Anyone compared the nfb-11 with nfb-28? Any significant difference?


----------



## kingofzero

My NFB 11.32 seem to have died, for a week or so now it has randomly shut down only to start back up a minute later.. but today it seems like it has gone completely silent and won't start at all.

Has anyone else had this issue ?


----------



## acbred

Is it possible to switch between my NFB 11 and my motherboards sound card?

Right now I have my NFB 11 with usb and my headphones plugged into it and I turn on the NFB 11 when I want to listen with my headphones. However now I would also like to have a regular pair of speakers but plugged directly into the motherboard. When I try to use the speakers no sound comes out.


----------



## hanihanhan

I've been slowly reading the thread from page 1, but I don't think I've yet to see a comparison between the Audio-gd NFB 11.32 and the Chord Mojo. 

For background info I mainly use my IEM's because I wear glasses and full size cans always felt somewhat uncomfortable. Could anyone shed light on how the NFB 11.32 compare to the Chord Mojo?


----------



## wmak79

acbred said:


> Is it possible to switch between my NFB 11 and my motherboards sound card?
> 
> Right now I have my NFB 11 with usb and my headphones plugged into it and I turn on the NFB 11 when I want to listen with my headphones. However now I would also like to have a regular pair of speakers but plugged directly into the motherboard. When I try to use the speakers no sound comes out.



Check your default sound device, should have sound from motherboard. You can have more than one audio device connected to a PC.



hanihanhan said:


> I've been slowly reading the thread from page 1, but I don't think I've yet to see a comparison between the Audio-gd NFB 11.32 and the Chord Mojo.
> 
> For background info I mainly use my IEM's because I wear glasses and full size cans always felt somewhat uncomfortable. Could anyone shed light on how the NFB 11.32 compare to the Chord Mojo?



I just got a Mojo in this week and haven't had a long time to compare. But from brief A/B, the only difference I can discern is that the Mojo is slightly warmer to my ears, and this might be all in my head. The difference is very small to my ears. I would pick either device more for the form factor. I don't have sensitive IEMs to compare, but full-sized headphones, both drive my sets of headphones with no problem. Hope that helps.


----------



## hanihanhan

wmak79 said:


> I just got a Mojo in this week and haven't had a long time to compare. But from brief A/B, the only difference I can discern is that the Mojo is slightly warmer to my ears, and this might be all in my head. The difference is very small to my ears. I would pick either device more for the form factor. I don't have sensitive IEMs to compare, but full-sized headphones, both drive my sets of headphones with no problem. Hope that helps.



Yes, that information helps a lot. Thank you! I might just end up getting both; NFB for desktop use, Mojo for portable.


----------



## wmak79

hanihanhan said:


> Yes, that information helps a lot. Thank you! I might just end up getting both; NFB for desktop use, Mojo for portable.



Yea, I have that setup going. One for office, one for portable, and an ifi idsd bl for office. I got the three to compare and ended up keeping them all haha. Drop an impression if you do end up getting the two. Good luck with your choice, either is great imho.


----------



## hanihanhan

wmak79 said:


> Yea, I have that setup going. One for office, one for portable, and an ifi idsd bl for office. I got the three to compare and ended up keeping them all haha. Drop an impression if you do end up getting the two. Good luck with your choice, either is great imho.



For sure. Thanks a lot for helping out!


----------



## 401133 (May 24, 2017)

Just purchased this device (NFB-11.32 used, device is from somwhere around 2012-2013), and must say I am really, really disappointed. People have hyped this thing to be something ascended from the heavens, and after some guy on Reddit (Diablo or whatever his name was) recommended me to pair with the Monoprice Monolith M1060, which I also purchased new, I decided to go for it. My upgrade was from the Fidelio X2 with O2+ODAC/Fiio E09K + E17.

Tbh, I am not even sure if I installed the drivers correctly. Pressing the “Setup” button in the file would not work, as I constantly got errors, so I just found the “Vista” folder in Device Manager and got these numbers on the Firmware tool: http://i.imgur.com/aw8nYdw.png

Anyways…after putting my M1060 on with the NFB 11.32, and connecting it to my PC through USB, I was really disappointed at the sound output. I may have felt a bit more detail, but the bass felt completely gone. Listening to any songs with any amount of bass was out of the question, as it simply did not exist when connected to the NFB-11. All rock music fell flat. For comparison, I tried the M1060 with the O2+ODAC, and the clearity was more or less just as good. The bass however was noticeably better here. What was even more strange was the fact that I could get to much higher volume levels on the O2+ODAC, which for me doesn’t make any sense.

I constantly tried both devices with the M1060 back and forth, and came to the conclusion that the M1060 didn’t really provide any strong differences in detail level – at least in Spotify – for me. The O2+ODAC, was detailed enough and at least didn’t ruin the bass.

I’m looking forward to trying the M1060 with the Fiio E09K + E17 which I will receive back from the repair center next week. But my initial impression with the NFB 11, or at least 11.32, is that it’s nowhere near as good as people make it to be. I’ve  never really been a big fan of the O2+ODAC, and absolutely hated using it with the Fidelio X2 compared to the E09K + E17. But now I don’t really see the point of the NFB-11.

Maybe I got a faulty device. Maybe I didn’t install the drivers correctly. Maybe the newer NFB-11 versions are better. I honestly don’t know. But I’m seriously considering either just selling it off and sticking with the O2+ODAC, or selling it off and buy a newer NFB-11 and hope for improvement (if there even is one).


----------



## acbred

wmak79 said:


> Check your default sound device, should have sound from motherboard. You can have more than one audio device connected to a PC.



This ended up fixing my problem but it wasn't this simple for me. I will describe what I had to do here in case it helps someone else in the future. I tried to switch the default sound device but there was nothing there other than the Audio GD SPDIF Interface. When I turned off the NFB 11 then there was no sound device at all.

I realized the Realtek Audio device that every computer normally has in the system tray was missing and it was also missing from the device manager. I tried updating the Realtek drivers, uninstalling, re-installing and then got the message in the device manager that the "Device cannot start error code 010". I had no idea what was wrong and then with some research I tried checking the BIOS. In my motherboard BIOS, the motherboard audio device was set to disabled for some reason so I unchecked that, restarted and everything works great now. I can switch between the NFB 11 and my motherboard sound card. Thanks!


----------



## SteakWay

generalako said:


> Just purchased this device (NFB-11.32 used, device is from somwhere around 2012-2013), and must say I am really, really disappointed. People have hyped this thing to be something ascended from the heavens, and after some guy on Reddit (Diablo or whatever his name was) recommended me to pair with the Monoprice Monolith M1060, which I also purchased new, I decided to go for it. My upgrade was from the Fidelio X2 with O2+ODAC/Fiio E09K + E17.
> 
> Tbh, I am not even sure if I installed the drivers correctly. Pressing the “Setup” button in the file would not work, as I constantly got errors, so I just found the “Vista” folder in Device Manager and got these numbers on the Firmware tool: http://i.imgur.com/aw8nYdw.png
> 
> ...


I'm really surprised to hear that. I do know the 2015 version is supposedly a noticeable improvement, but to say they sound that bad is interesting. I certainly don't notice a lack of bass on mine with my LCD-2's.


----------



## 401133

SteakWay said:


> I'm really surprised to hear that. I do know the 2015 version is supposedly a noticeable improvement, but to say they sound that bad is interesting. I certainly don't notice a lack of bass on mine with my LCD-2's.



Yeah, would love someone who have tried both 11.32 and 11 to clarify the differences, as I'm wondering whether I should purchase the newer NFB-11 (if there isn't a new one coming out any time soon). The NFB-11.32 isn't as bad as I described, after having tried it more. I think it was also enhanced by how disappointed I was by the M1060 (which was supposedly amazing according to many reviewers, but even paired with the NFB 11.32, I found them to be quite a bit unclear and harsh when loud, and lacking sub-bass. Listening to certain genres, like rock, is almost out of the question). Weirdly enough, the NFB-11.32 did more for my X2 than it did for the 1060, when compared to the O2+ODAC.


----------



## wmak79

generalako said:


> Yeah, would love someone who have tried both 11.32 and 11 to clarify the differences, as I'm wondering whether I should purchase the newer NFB-11 (if there isn't a new one coming out any time soon). The NFB-11.32 isn't as bad as I described, after having tried it more. I think it was also enhanced by how disappointed I was by the M1060 (which was supposedly amazing according to many reviewers, but even paired with the NFB 11.32, I found them to be quite a bit unclear and harsh when loud, and lacking sub-bass. Listening to certain genres, like rock, is almost out of the question). Weirdly enough, the NFB-11.32 did more for my X2 than it did for the 1060, when compared to the O2+ODAC.



I don't know of the changes between the two version. But have you tried different gain settings on them? I also have a m1060 and notice on the high settings, there is more punch and there is definitely sub-bass on either setting. But I also did the audeze vegan pad swap on the m1060.


----------



## 401133 (May 26, 2017)

I have tried both low and high gain. I always have it at high gain, as low gain barely allows me to max the volume to where I want it compared to high gain.

The installation of the 11.32 drivers has also had terrible side effects on my mouse sensitivity. 2 times a day the sensitivity of my Rival 300 mouse all of the sudden completely drop to horribly low levels, and there's no way to fix it -- not even taking in and out the USB. Only way is to change to a different mouse or restart the computer. So I have to keep an extra Rival 300 by my side every time it happens.


----------



## wmak79

Interesting. On my NFB, the two are not that significant on the m1060. Sounds to me like the version of the NFB that you got is more trouble than its worth. Sorry to hear about all the issues.


----------



## Razornova

Looking at older reviews, I'm kind of disappointed the volume pot is not buttery smooth. Definitely grainy especially in the 6-9 O'clock region


----------



## kvn864

My unit has passed customs in LA and is on the way. However, I am not overly hyped, I have a weird music perception. I like to listen on the lower volumes, and do appreciate quality sound. Have HD700/650, but also enjoy PortaPros ..


----------



## thyname

Do these guys have any US authorized dealers?

Or the only way to get is from China?


----------



## kvn864

I don't know if they do. You can't even order them in normal fashion .. you email, they email back, you pay, they say "thanks", you wait, 30 days or so later they come ..


----------



## thyname

kvn864 said:


> I don't know if they do. You can't even order them in normal fashion .. you email, they email back, you pay, they say "thanks", you wait, 30 days or so later they come ..



Wow. That's very inconvenient. Then if something happens you have to send them back to China for warranty work?

Their shipping charges also seem to be outrageous.

Looking at a Master 9 (only need an Amp, as I have an excellent DAC - Holo Spring KTE w/ Singxer SU-1), but it does not look like doable for me, unless I find something used in US


----------



## Kev K

I bought the NFB-11 after reading about it here and watching a Zeos review. It's paired with HD-600 headphones. I'm very happy with it but have a question. I'm using only the first 90 degrees of the volume dial even though the gain switch is set to low. The volume becomes too loud for my ears after a quarter-turn.

Are there settings inside the chassis to reduce the power output? The device shipped with some plastic bits that might be jumpers (but not like any jumpers I've used before).

First post.


----------



## BenF

Kev K said:


> I bought the NFB-11 after reading about it here and watching a Zeos review. It's paired with HD-600 headphones. I'm very happy with it but have a question. I'm using only the first 90 degrees of the volume dial even though the gain switch is set to low. The volume becomes too loud for my ears after a quarter-turn.
> 
> Are there settings inside the chassis to reduce the power output? The device shipped with some plastic bits that might be jumpers (but not like any jumpers I've used before).
> 
> First post.


Try to use the "variable out" output in the back. It's cleaner sounding too, the headphone out is very tube-like.


----------



## Kev K

BenF said:


> Try to use the "variable out" output in the back.


The only use that I know for "variable out" is for speakers. I'm  headphones-only, for now.   ¯ \ (ツ/ ¯


----------



## BenF

Kev K said:


> The only use that I know for "variable out" is for speakers. I'm  headphones-only, for now.   ¯ \ (ツ/ ¯


I use it for headphones


----------



## Kev K

BenF said:


> Try to use the "variable out" output in the back. It's cleaner sounding too, the headphone out is very tube-like.





BenF said:


> I use it for headphones


I'd love to try it out. How do you feed the signal from 2 female RCA ports to your headphones cable? (FWIW, I searched monoprice and elsewhere for a solution but came up empty-handed.)


----------



## junapalm

Yesterday my new NFB-11 from Kingwa arrived, but I have to let it go. (don't ask why 

Grab it in the classifieds, if you want to save time and also a little money


----------



## BenF

Kev K said:


> I'd love to try it out. How do you feed the signal from 2 female RCA ports to your headphones cable? (FWIW, I searched monoprice and elsewhere for a solution but came up empty-handed.)


https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=5612
I use this one:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ven...io-Cable-1M-3FT-Adaptor-Cable/1567610934.html


----------



## Mzen

BenF said:


> Try to use the "variable out" output in the back. It's cleaner sounding too, the headphone out is very tube-like.



Interesting, I've never even considered trying that out. Does that method really sound that different compared to the normal headphone port?

Pretty curious about this, would you or anyone else mind providing some more in-depth impressions?


----------



## BenF

Mzen said:


> Interesting, I've never even considered trying that out. Does that method really sound that different compared to the normal headphone port?
> 
> Pretty curious about this, would you or anyone else mind providing some more in-depth impressions?



Variable Out comes out straight from the DAC, without going through the amp.
You can clearly hear the coloration of the amp, when A/B-ing it with the variable output.
The headphone output sounds like Little Dot MKIII, variable out sounds more like Geek Out V2.
Some headphones with a "thinner" sound benefit from the headphone output's coloration, others sound better on the variable out.

Output impedance is the same for both - 2 Ohm
http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB1132/NFB11.32EN_Specs.htm


----------



## Kev K

Thanks for the links, Ben!


----------



## kvn864

I am confused, you don't connect your headphones to the DAC output .. that is the hole reason to get this amp, is to drive your cans properly and not bypass it.


----------



## BenF

kvn864 said:


> I am confused, you don't connect your headphones to the DAC output .. that is the hole reason to get this amp, is to drive your cans properly and not bypass it.



This is not your regular DAC Out (2V RMS), it's a Variable Out - the volume is digitally controlled on ES9018.
Try it, it's a much cleaner sound.


----------



## 401133

I thought variable changed to the RCA output (with both DAC and Amp) on behind? At least that's the impression I got from a reviewer, who used the RCA output to connect to his speakers. So HP was for headphones, variable for speakers. Am I wrong here? If yes, how do you connect the NFB-11 to speakers otherwise?

Also if variable is only DAC, then what's the point? Why not just connect speakers directly to the DAC output on the back instead of the RCA, if they do the same thing?


----------



## flora68f

I was thinking of buying NFB-11, but I gave up then bought iFi Black Label. Is it profit or loss for me? I dont know..


----------



## BenF

generalako said:


> I thought variable changed to the RCA output (with both DAC and Amp) on behind? At least that's the impression I got from a reviewer, who used the RCA output to connect to his speakers. So HP was for headphones, variable for speakers. Am I wrong here? If yes, how do you connect the NFB-11 to speakers otherwise?
> 
> Also if variable is only DAC, then what's the point? Why not just connect speakers directly to the DAC output on the back instead of the RCA, if they do the same thing?


There is the switch in the front that controls if RCA is Variable or fixed:






You can use it directly for headphones or as a preamp for speakers, doesn't matter.


----------



## kvn864

No, you don't connect the headphones there. But I am going to try. I have HD650s and also low Ohm's phones .. My unit came today.
I have another question. After wiggling with drivers, the audio-gd states it is SPDIF device, and not usb, so the volume control in Windows doesn't work. Is this normal?
No other impressions yet, no time.


----------



## doktorkarate

Just recieved Mine ( Europe) and did Not Even unpack the parcel as i already found another combo I like. Unfortunatelly Audio-gd does Not offer returns, so keep that in mind when buying.
Will put Mine in the right area, as soon as My Post count allows me to do so


----------



## 401133

BenF said:


> There is the switch in the front that controls if RCA is Variable or fixed:
> 
> 
> 
> You can use it directly for headphones or as a preamp for speakers, doesn't matter.



I didn't understand anything.

Let me make it more clear: I have the NFB 11 connected to the PC through USB, with the button on the right on USB. On the back, I have the two RCA connectors connected to an Aux on the other end to my speakers. 

When the left button on the front is on "HP" it's on headphones. When it's on "Variable", it switches to the speakers.


----------



## BenF

generalako said:


> ...When it's on "Variable", it switches to the speakers.



It switches to RCA - you can use it to connect your speaker amp/headphone amp, or drive headphones directly from the RCA.


----------



## kvn864

Can you guys change the volume in Windows? I was trying Spotify, volume works on it, and on the unit itself, but not in Windows, because the NFB11 is identified as SPDIF device (complete bypass for Windows) and major inconvenience for me ..


----------



## Mzen

Okay... I feel like I'm about to drop a bombshell here, since apparently this flew under everyone's radar.
There is a new NFB-11 on the block, the *NFB-11.28*. Just stumbled upon it a couple of days ago.

In short, instead of the Sabre ES9018 this one comes with the more recent Sabre ES9028 chip (I've read somewhere that the ES9018 chip is being discontinued, not sure how accurate that info is though). Besides that, the previous USB32 is being upgraded to the Amanero interface, which should help solving the previous USB compatibility issues.
Besides a few other details, the most curious bit for me is the possibility of setting different digital filters to alter the sound coming from the NFB-11 (looks like this can be changed by messing around with some tiny switches on the circuit board... This is just my guess, since the picture isn't very detailed, but it seems about right).

So, what can we expect from the ES9028 compared to the ES9018 sound-wise? Share your expertise/predictions on the subject.

Here's the link for those of you who want to check it out in further detail:
http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFN1128/NFB1128EN.htm


----------



## cel4145

BenF said:


> It switches to RCA - you can use it to connect your speaker amp/headphone amp, or drive headphones directly from the RCA.



You can.  But does it provide the correct impedance output? It's not going to hurt the headphones, but it may not result in accurate sound reproduction. 



generalako said:


> I didn't understand anything.
> 
> Let me make it more clear: I have the NFB 11 connected to the PC through USB, with the button on the right on USB. On the back, I have the two RCA connectors connected to an Aux on the other end to my speakers.
> 
> When the left button on the front is on "HP" it's on headphones. When it's on "Variable", it switches to the speakers.



Right. That's how many of us use it. Powered speakers to the variable outputs so we can control the volume with the NFB-11. Headphones plugged in the front so we can use the built in headphone amp.


----------



## BenF (Jun 2, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> You can.  But does it provide the correct impedance output? It's not going to hurt the headphones, but it may not result in accurate sound reproduction.


----------



## 401133

.


----------



## Levanter

Mzen said:


> Okay... I feel like I'm about to drop a bombshell here, since apparently this flew under everyone's radar.
> There is a new NFB-11 on the block, the *NFB-11.28*. Just stumbled upon it a couple of days ago.
> 
> In short, instead of the Sabre ES9018 this one comes with the more recent Sabre ES9028 chip (I've read somewhere that the ES9018 chip is being discontinued, not sure how accurate that info is though). Besides that, the previous USB32 is being upgraded to the Amanero interface, which should help solving the previous USB compatibility issues.
> ...



Ooh thanks for the update. Just shot them an email enquiry... plus the first 100 orders will be priced at USD299.

Anyone owns a silver version of the 11? Interested to see how the silver looks on the NFB-11. Have seen the silver version of NFB-28, but not the 11 which seems to have more black switches.


----------



## Kev K (Jun 4, 2017)

Refining a question from the previous page...

Are there switches or jumper stations, inside the chassis, that can set a different power profile? (Less power.) Has anyone broken the seal and poked around inside?


----------



## kvn864

There were few jumpers in the bag in the box the amp came in. And also and LED. I am thinking to replace the power light LED?? no instructions/explanations. I'd like to know as well. I don't want to open the unit, as I am not sure if I am going to keep it. Though it is beyond brilliant with HD650s.


----------



## Levanter

So I just placed my order for the new 2017 NFB 11. Contemplated on the NFB 28, but as I hardly use my audio stuffs nowadays I can't justify spending more.


----------



## Mzen

Levanter said:


> So I just placed my order for the new 2017 NFB 11. Contemplated on the NFB 28, but as I hardly use my audio stuffs nowadays I can't justify spending more.



I'm guessing you still have around a month of waiting until it arrives...

Be it as it may, please share your impressions after spending some time with the new model, I would greatly appreciate it :^)


----------



## Levanter

Mzen said:


> I'm guessing you still have around a month of waiting until it arrives...
> 
> Be it as it may, please share your impressions after spending some time with the new model, I would greatly appreciate it :^)



Shipping will begin before the 15th June for the new model, so will be quite soon


----------



## 401133 (Jun 6, 2017)

Ordered one with the TCXO upgrade a few days ago, myself. Looking forward to seeing how they compare to the NFB 11.32 (2011) I recently sold. I'm also probably going to try our their "warmer sound flavor" setting by pushing jumpers into pins for each of the amps.

Will do some testing with the Fidelio X2 and modded M1060.







The 11.28 was of course excellent. But I certainly wouldn't mind having it a tad bit warmer, if I could.

I'll have to ask them whether I should just go for their latest NFB-11 drivers, or if they'll release a new one for this unit.


----------



## Levanter

Audio-gd has finally updated their product page. They have officially removed their 9018 product, with their NFB-11.28 now listed along side their bigger brothers NFB-2X.XX.

http://www.audio-gd.com/Products-EN.htm


----------



## ld100

Has anyone tried their more expensive units? I wonder if an upgrade is worth it?


----------



## kvn864

Give it a little time, there will be reviews. Most likely they are very close in quality, And yes, now we know what are the jumpers are for. For me one thing turns it off - inability to adjust volume in Windows.


----------



## Razornova

Levanter said:


> Shipping will begin before the 15th June for the new model, so will be quite soon


Pity, looks like I just missed the new model by a month or so =/. Wish they would've shared the NFB11 was getting refreshed.


----------



## 401133

kvn864 said:


> Give it a little time, there will be reviews. Most likely they are very close in quality, And yes, now we know what are the jumpers are for. For me one thing turns it off - inability to adjust volume in Windows.


There is no such inability. You got bonkerd drivers, man.


----------



## kvn864

I have gotten Mac book pro from work, and decided to try an amp with it, well, Mac will not recognize the amp .. about have had it with it. Maybe I should swap USB cable, but I don't think so.


----------



## Levanter (Jun 9, 2017)

Received an email update, my 11.28 will be shipping early next tuesday


----------



## BenF

BenF said:


> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=5612
> I use this one:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ven...io-Cable-1M-3FT-Adaptor-Cable/1567610934.html



Did anyone try the variable out and compared it with headphone out?


----------



## Levanter

> Hello
> Your NFB-11.28、TCXOs Upgrade  had shipped, we will send the track number to you once we have confirm with Hongkong DHL.
> 
> Audio-gd



The wait begins


----------



## doktorkarate (Jun 14, 2017)

Shipping took 2 days from china to Europe last time. Hope they are doing express for all orders. So there is no real waiting time


----------



## Levanter

Just received the NFB-11 (2017). Build/Quality control is really disappointing... Really portrays the "made in China" sentiment although I usually am an advocate for "big improvements in Chinese built products".
There was a small deep scratch at the side bottom of the chassis which is quite obvious since the chassis is black in colour. The optical port is crooked (the metal chassis optical port hole cutting looks crooked too).
There were also a bit of glue stains/blob at the screws at the bottom of the chassis, but I didn't really mind about it. The scratch and the crooked port was what irked me..

At office now, so i'll hook it up later to see how it sounds but at the moment I do not have much expectations...


----------



## Mzen

Levanter said:


> Just received the NFB-11 (2017). Build/Quality control is really disappointing... Really portrays the "made in China" sentiment although I usually am an advocate for "big improvements in Chinese built products".
> There was a small deep scratch at the side bottom of the chassis which is quite obvious since the chassis is black in colour. The optical port is crooked (the metal chassis optical port hole cutting looks crooked too).
> There were also a bit of glue stains/blob at the screws at the bottom of the chassis, but I didn't really mind about it. The scratch and the crooked port was what irked me..
> 
> At office now, so i'll hook it up later to see how it sounds but at the moment I do not have much expectations...



Sounds rough... Either way, make sure to keep us informed of your impressions after some quality time listening to it, we can't judge this book solely by its cover!


----------



## 401133 (Jun 19, 2017)

Recieved mine today too, and I have no issues with scratches or anything. As for the sound, it's exceptional, as expected. But as my last NFB 11, I find it curious how low maximum volume is on my headphone, when the unit outputs 1800 mW for 50 ohm (what my M1060 is at). The O2+ODAC doesn't even output half of that for 50 ohm, and still gives me higher volumes.

I also have some issues with the driver: sound from VLC does not work at all, and when I try to open foobar, I get "Unrecoverable playback error: Unknown error code (0x88880001)". Spotify worked in the beginning, but has also stopped working now. Something's wrong with the drivers, and I don't know how to fix it...

Edit: Found the issue. If I choose 32 bit 384 KHz as my sample rate, virtually nothing works. Going back down to 32 bit 192 KHz makes both Spotify and Foobar work again. Still have problems getting sound on VLC to work, though...


----------



## JuanCamiloso

generalako said:


> Recieved mine today too, and I have no issues with scratches or anything. As for the sound, it's exceptional, as expected. But as my last NFB 11, I find it curious how low maximum volume is on my headphone, when the unit outputs 1800 mW for 50 ohm (what my M1060 is at). The O2+ODAC doesn't even output half of that for 50 ohm, and still gives me higher volumes.
> 
> I also have some issues with the driver: sound from VLC does not work at all, and when I try to open foobar, I get "Unrecoverable playback error: Unknown error code (0x88880001)". Spotify worked in the beginning, but has also stopped working now. Something's wrong with the drivers, and I don't know how to fix it...
> 
> Edit: Found the issue. If I choose 32 bit 384 KHz as my sample rate, virtually nothing works. Going back down to 32 bit 192 KHz makes both Spotify and Foobar work again. Still have problems getting sound on VLC to work, though...



Can you try with 16 bits 44.1kHz?


----------



## Levanter

Mzen said:


> Sounds rough... Either way, make sure to keep us informed of your impressions after some quality time listening to it, we can't judge this book solely by its cover!



Another minor OCD issue I noticed is that the feet are not perfectly aligned, there's a bit of movement when pushing the unit down from above at front lol
I could live with the all these issues except for the annoying scratch, it's not a cosmetic scratch, it's a bit deeper like a small/tiny chip.

I tested the unit for about an hour with HD6XX/650, and there is more than enough ample power to drive it. Good sense of imaging, space, soundstage and dynamic sounding. I noticed the unit gets quite hot, and there doesn't seem to have the vents that the older version has, but there are a few holes at the bottom of the chassis, but I don't think that helps much.



generalako said:


> Recieved mine today too, and I have no issues with scratches or anything. As for the sound, it's exceptional, as expected. But as my last NFB 11, I find it curious how low maximum volume is on my headphone, when the unit outputs 1800 mW for 50 ohm (what my M1060 is at). The O2+ODAC doesn't even output half of that for 50 ohm, and still gives me higher volumes.
> 
> I also have some issues with the driver: sound from VLC does not work at all, and when I try to open foobar, I get "Unrecoverable playback error: Unknown error code (0x88880001)". Spotify worked in the beginning, but has also stopped working now. Something's wrong with the drivers, and I don't know how to fix it...
> 
> Edit: Found the issue. If I choose 32 bit 384 KHz as my sample rate, virtually nothing works. Going back down to 32 bit 192 KHz makes both Spotify and Foobar work again. Still have problems getting sound on VLC to work, though...



Why would you set your sample rate instead of leaving it at default according to the source?
Btw, does your headphone have any sound when you switch from headphone out to variable out? I read some mentioned their units (older version) are able to output sound in variable mode through their headphones.


----------



## jist

I received mine today.
Have been trying it out for a couple of hours now, with a wide mix of music and recordings, and until now it exceeds all my expectations.
Fantastic sound quality, great features and very well built.
My AKG headphones are sounding a little bit bright in the mid-highs, so I'll try out the jumper setting for 'warmer sound' one of these days.

This Audio-GD 11.28 might very well turn out to be my best audio purchase in years.


----------



## 401133 (Jun 19, 2017)

JuanCamiloso said:


> Can you try with 16 bits 44.1kHz?



Did, VLC still not working.



Levanter said:


> Why would you set your sample rate instead of leaving it at default according to the source?
> Btw, does your headphone have any sound when you switch from headphone out to variable out? I read some mentioned their units (older version) are able to output sound in variable mode through their headphones.



I was under the impression that having the highest sample rate was the best thing to do? Also, didn't, know sample rate changed automatically -- isn't it only on one sample rate by default at all times?

I do not hear any sound changing between HP and Variable out in the NFB itself, which was the case of the older version  (not that it ever bothered me, dunno why people complained about it). This was one of the things they "fixed" with the new version, along with the less brighter LED. I do however hear a sound in headphone when switching the button.

Yeah, I love it as well.


jist said:


> I received mine today.
> Have been trying it out for a couple of hours now, with a wide mix of music and recordings, and until now it exceeds all my expectations.
> Fantastic sound quality, great features and very well built.
> My AKG headphones are sounding a little bit bright in the mid-highs, so I'll try out the jumper setting for 'warmer sound' one of these days.
> ...



The SQ is possibly as good as it can get for anything near its price range or many, many hundred dollars above. The features and layouts are great (I also love how effortless the switch between HP and Variable Out is), and it’s great that they fixed the bright LED flash.


----------



## ld100

For 3 bills it is great! I wonder what would be a real step up...


----------



## tuckers

Any idea if this latest version will work with Android?  I'm interested in connecting with an Nvidia Shield TV,


----------



## NathanM64

Received my NFB 11.28 about a week ago. its amazing I have no complaints with the audio quality. The only probably seems to be the software. I updated windows to the creator update so usb drivers should have problems. I am going to reinstall the drivers now. Audio will cut out at random and sometimes it will go as far as refreshing my pages/videos in the process. Its very odd. At first Spotify crapped itself and didn't stop skipping songs automatically. Then there is a possibility that the usb port on my unit isn't 100% there. If anybody has any information to help that would be awesome.


----------



## jist

There are many reports on broken (usb?) audio caused by Windows 10 'Creators' Update.
(that naming seems suitable as used in 'creating issues')
I have no solution for you, but there might be some good suggestions to be found when doing some searching on the web.
I have refrained from updating to 'Creators' myself, and my NFB-11.28 and it's Amanero drivers are working like a dream.


----------



## Levanter

Using Win 10 Creator with SP4, no issues at all with Amanero USB driver and NFB-11.


----------



## jist

Perhaps then it affects some specific brands of usb motherboard controllers. (or even chipsets)
Maybe changing to another usb port (e.g. usb2 vs 3) could help. And some motherboards have two different brands of usb controllers.


----------



## Francisk

I'm still using my old faithful NFB 11.32 over the years and have since upgraded to a Windows 10 desktop. I've updated my Windows 10 to the Creators update and now currently updated to the latest Windows 10 build and I've never encountered any issue at all with my NFB 11.32. I still love the amazing sound of my NFB 11.32 until today. This is definitely one purchase I've never regretted.


----------



## JaMo (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi,

I have been owning and using NFB-11's starting from the first edition in 2011 of it with the Tenor 7022 USB chip. My 11 don't support DSD but it has served me really well for many listening hours over the years. I have now replaced the old 11 with the new NFB-11.28. I have very good experence of the Amanero384 and it is fantastic to get it inside this small sized (dac/HP-amp). Along with the other upgraded areas I couldn't resist to buy the 11.28.

First. The size of the new NFB-11.28 is bigger than my old NFB-11 


The functions are the same plus the DSD-ability along with the filters and the choice for a warmer presentation of the sound. The new 11.28 also have a bigger and more powerful transformer than my old 11. I use it both as a dac to feed an amplifier and for headphones.

Out of the box, the 11.28 sounded equal or better than its predecessor. I have it burning in with music playing on it all around the clock... for a week now and the difference is more clear in advance for the .28, which in fact is significally better already. (It also should be) This is very promising. The ES9028 Pro chip has a bit higher spec than the ES9018. The music flows easier and are more enjoyable with 11.28. I will test the filtering later but now during the burn in period I will keep it in default mode.

Over all I think this new NFB-11.28 is very good value for the money. It is a bargin and I know that Audio-gd pushes themselves to keep the price for this, such a competent but relatively small product. If You have the money and will keep a small footprint and still want quality-reproduction of music and other.... Go for it. It is very hard to beat in this pricerange ~300US$

/Jan


----------



## 401133

JaMo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been owning and using NFB-11's starting from the first edition in 2011 of it with the Tenor 7022 USB chip. No 2 is the NFB-11.32 with the Via-USB chip. My 11.32 don't support DSD but it has served me really well for many listening hours over the years. I have now replaced the 11.32 with the new NFB-11.28. I have very good experence of the Amanero384 and it performs better than the Via-based USB-interface. Along with the other upgraded areas I couldn't resist to buy the 11.28.
> 
> ...



Outside of adding the two jumpers for what's supposedly a warmer signature, what other filters are you referring to?


----------



## Francisk (Jun 27, 2017)

JaMo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been owning and using NFB-11's starting from the first edition in 2011 of it with the Tenor 7022 USB chip. My 11 don't support DSD but it has served me really well for many listening hours over the years. I have now replaced the old 11 with the new NFB-11.28. I have very good experence of the Amanero384 and it is fantastic to get it inside this small sized (dac/HP-amp). Along with the other upgraded areas I couldn't resist to buy the 11.28.
> 
> ...


I'm so impressed with the NFB 11.32 that I'm now contemplating to get the NFB 28.38 with the Sabre ES9038 Pro 

http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB28.38/NFB28.38EN.htm


----------



## JaMo

Hi generalako,

I am referring to the digital filters. Please take a look at : http://audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFN1128/NFB1128EN_Use.htm

/Jan


----------



## JaMo (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi Francisk*,*

"I'm so impressed with the NFB 11.32 that I'm now contemplating to get the NFB 28.38 with the Sabre ES9038 Pro "

Off topic...but Yes.  -A good choice! I think the NFB28's are among the best value You can get for Your money. It is gear on another level. Balanced and with a good preamp.

/Jan


----------



## MVink

I'm still having issues with USB connectivity on my NFB-11.32. I'm trying to get Kingwa to exchange it for a 11.28 in hope the new USB interface solves my problems, but it doesn't seem like I can even get a refund unless tests at their end show problems. Normally I would be OK with that, however since they can't even diagnose wide spread issues with their own drivers, I don't have a lot of faith in their testing process. It's a real shame as it sounds great, but without a reliable USB connection it isn't really much good to me.

I'm really starting to wish i just got a Jotunheim


----------



## 401133

JaMo said:


> Hi generalako,
> 
> I am referring to the digital filters. Please take a look at : http://audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFN1128/NFB1128EN_Use.htm
> 
> /Jan



Ah, never knew about that, actually. Let me know when you try it out, and what kind of changes they do.


----------



## junapalm

Francisk said:


> I'm so impressed with the NFB 11.32 that I'm now contemplating to get the NFB 28.38 with the Sabre ES9038 Pro
> 
> http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB28.38/NFB28.38EN.htm



I am selling mine, if you're interested!


----------



## NathanM64

What I did was I installed the creator's update and then reinstalled the drivers. Everything works fine now except for video games. My audio cuts out after 5 mins in any game and is quite annoying


----------



## Francisk

junapalm said:


> I am selling mine, if you're interested!



Please PM me the photos of your receipt + NFB 28.38 and let me know your asking price.


----------



## kvn864

MVink said:


> I'm still having issues with USB connectivity on my NFB-11.32. I'm trying to get Kingwa to exchange it for a 11.28 in hope the new USB interface solves my problems, but it doesn't seem like I can even get a refund unless tests at their end show problems. Normally I would be OK with that, however since they can't even diagnose wide spread issues with their own drivers, I don't have a lot of faith in their testing process. It's a real shame as it sounds great, but without a reliable USB connection it isn't really much good to me.
> 
> I'm really starting to wish i just got a Jotunheim


I have had tons of weirdness with USB interface as well. And now using optical. Works great. Also, I totally NOT confirming it's being plug and play with the mac. I never got it to work. The amp itself, paired with HD650 is like a blessing to your ears ..


----------



## MVink

Does anyone have experience with the Amanero 384 interface? I don't like the idea of having to use an external USB hub at all. Is there anyone that can comment how USB connectivity has been with the new 11.28 units?


----------



## JuanCamiloso

Well, just received my 11.28. Excellent build and sound, I am very satisfied with this guy.

About the USB drivers, I have windows 10 with the latest updates and I don't have problems with the USB drivers. I use musicbee as my music player. The device works nicely with the DirectSound option. If you are going to choose ASIO, I recommended changing the configuration of Windows to another device, such as the internal audio card.


----------



## NathanM64

kvn864 said:


> I have had tons of weirdness with USB interface as well. And now using optical. Works great. Also, I totally NOT confirming it's being plug and play with the mac. I never got it to work. The amp itself, paired with HD650 is like a blessing to your ears ..



I'm having the issue as well; as are a lot of people. I am running it on the latest creators version of windows 10. What bit rate do/did you have the interface set to in the driver properties? So far I have only been able to set it to 16 bit 44100hz (lowest) without spotify crapping itself and my audio cutting in and out with other applications. But even in this "stable state" at the lowest settings, while playing video games the audio will usually cut out after 15 minutes, forcing me to toggle the power switch on the unit only for it to break again in like a minute. I think I will be ordering a optical cable soon.


----------



## Elder

MVink said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Amanero 384 interface? I don't like the idea of having to use an external USB hub at all. Is there anyone that can comment how USB connectivity has been with the new 11.28 units?



I have a Yulong Sabre DA8, which has the Amanero 348 interface. The Windows 10 Creators is the one version that worked best with it. I had problems with the Aniversary edition because Cortana was interfering with the ASIO driver. With Cortana enabled, JRiver was not able to use the ASIO direct connection. The issue was solved either disabling Cortana (by Group Policy Editor) or using a different audio device as Windows audio default. I used the PC optical output connected to the DA8 and then chosed the DAC input according the source (USB for JRiver and Optical for everything else). With Creator Edition, I can leave the DA8 as the default audio device. Even so, sometimes the DAC does not detect the sample rate changing when going from ASIO (96kHz for example) to Windows Direct Sound (44.1kHz), resulting in incorrect sound. To avoid problems, if you want to use your DAC with ASIO, I recommend disabling Cortana.

I've just ordered my NFB-11.28. Let us see if its Amanero interface will behave OK with Windows.


----------



## NathanM64

Elder said:


> I have a Yulong Sabre DA8, which has the Amanero 348 interface. The Windows 10 Creators is the one version that worked best with it. I had problems with the Aniversary edition because Cortana was interfering with the ASIO driver. With Cortana enabled, JRiver was not able to use the ASIO direct connection. The issue was solved either disabling Cortana (by Group Policy Editor) or using a different audio device as Windows audio default. I used the PC optical output connected to the DA8 and then chosed the DAC input according the source (USB for JRiver and Optical for everything else). With Creator Edition, I can leave the DA8 as the default audio device. Even so, sometimes the DAC does not detect the sample rate changing when going from ASIO (96kHz for example) to Windows Direct Sound (44.1kHz), resulting in incorrect sound. To avoid problems, if you want to use your DAC with ASIO, I recommend disabling Cortana.
> 
> I've just ordered my NFB-11.28. Let us see if its Amanero interface will behave OK with Windows.



Good luck... I'm buying a optical cable.


----------



## kvn864

yes, its like $5, and solves usb problems


----------



## NathanM64

kvn864 said:


> yes, its like $5, and solves usb problems



Now windows likes to give me blue screens for audio connection errors like that's necessary


----------



## MVink

NathanM64 said:


> Now windows likes to give me blue screens for audio connection errors like that's necessary


Is that with the 11.32 or 11.28? I get a lot of blue screens with my 11.32 and if this issue is also present with the 11.28, I'll push for a refund rather than an exchange.


----------



## JaMo

Hi, 

I have the Amanero384Combo interface in 6 different gears. The only issue I have experienced was one module that "decided" to be instable with a bad habit/behavior with dropouts in some higher quality material. The module was replaced and voilá, problem was solved. Drivers have never been an issue for me with the Amanero's. -Are You sure Your computers are in a healthy condition? -Not polluted by regretted driverinstallations? For me, working flawlessly in both linux and Win10 64 bit.

The Amanero gives a very high performance when working proporly and it is worth trying quite hard to get it to work. The sound quality rewards the efforts, I'm sure. Don't give up too easy.

/Jan


----------



## MVink

JaMo said:


> . Drivers have never been an issue for me with the Amanero's. -Are Yo





JaMo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the Amanero384Combo interface in 6 different gears. The only issue I have experienced was one module that "decided" to be instable with a bad habit/behavior with dropouts in some higher quality material. The module was replaced and voilá, problem was solved. Drivers have never been an issue for me with the Amanero's. -Are You sure Your computers are in a healthy condition? -Not polluted by regretted driverinstallations? For me, working flawlessly in both linux and Win10 64 bit.
> 
> ...


Hello,

The unit I'm having issue with has the older USB-32 interface, not the Amanero 384. It seems the Amanero interface is much better so I think I'll try to exchange mine, it's just a shame I'll have lost 2x postage cost and import duties.

Can you give any other impressions compared to your older 11.32? I'm interested in how the ES9028 chip changes the sound as that's the only big difference from what I can tell.


----------



## ma_t14 (Jul 1, 2017)

Were the pop/click sounds and 1-2 sec delayed playback ever fixed for the older Sabre ES9018 model? I got one used recently and the delayed playback issue especially is incredibly annoying :/

Does the newest 11.28 model have this problem as well?


----------



## JaMo

Hi, 


@ MVink:  The differences I can find are: 1. an overall less syntethic reproduction. The older version was more on the analytic side. The 11.28 is more true. 2. Clearer and better defined soundimage.  3. and most of all...more musical loving and very easy flowing sound. 4. The digital filtering (Not tested yet, still burning in)
So to wrap that up - A more mature component than its older version. 

@ ma_t14: No, I can not spot any of this problems with the NFB-11.28

/Jan


----------



## ma_t14

Any solutions to the problem with the es9018 model?


----------



## trilobites

Old or new model still I'm not sure if I should get one right now with these issues I've been reading here.


----------



## JaMo

Hi trilobites, 

I'm sorry to hear Your confusion. The 11.28 is a very solid and thought through piece of equipment. If You got the money, I recommend You to buy one with the TCXO option. You will not regret it. The 11.28 sounds very good. Too good really for its price. I have bought a lot of gear from Audio-gd over the years. The very few times any issues has appeared, Kingwa and his workmates has been very coopertive and helpful to solve the issues.

Because of this and the fact that the gears are very good, I am a returning customer to them. 

/Jan


----------



## kvn864

ma_t14 said:


> Any solutions to the problem with the es9018 model?


If your source is PC and you have optical out, use that, the option works well, and optical cable is $5 on ebay, I see no other choice.


----------



## ma_t14 (Jul 2, 2017)

kvn864 said:


> If your source is PC and you have optical out, use that, the option works well, and optical cable is $5 on ebay, I see no other choice.



Interesting. Does that bypass the dac though?

EDIT

Upon some reading I now realize that my question is probably dumb. Since toslink transmits digital signal then digital to analogue conversion is not taking place (in the soundcard) so the dac is not involved. Is this correct or there's more to it?


----------



## Francisk

ma_t14 said:


> Interesting. Does that bypass the dac though?
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Upon some reading I now realize that my question is probably dumb. Since toslink transmits digital signal then digital to analogue conversion is not taking place (in the soundcard) so the dac is not involved. Is this correct or there's more to it?


Yes, the DAC from your PC's soundcard is bypassed when you're transmitting digital signal via optical cable.


----------



## ma_t14

Francisk said:


> Yes, the DAC from your PC's soundcard is bypassed when you're transmitting digital signal via optical cable.



Francisk thanks for the confirmation. Are there any disadvantages in using the optical connection of the NFB-11 instead of USB?


----------



## Levanter

ma_t14 said:


> Francisk thanks for the confirmation. Are there any disadvantages in using the optical connection of the NFB-11 instead of USB?



USB model: 44.1kHz, 48kHz, 88.2kHz, 96kHz, 176.4kHz , 192kHz, 352.8kHz,384kHz
Optical model: 44.1kHz, 48kHz, 88.2kHz, 96kHz


----------



## ma_t14 (Jul 2, 2017)

Levanter said:


> USB model: 44.1kHz, 48kHz, 88.2kHz, 96kHz, 176.4kHz , 192kHz, 352.8kHz,384kHz
> Optical model: 44.1kHz, 48kHz, 88.2kHz, 96kHz



Thanks Levanter. In any case I ordered a cheap PCIe sound card since my PC doesn't have an optical out. As long as I can solve the annoying problems, caused by I presume a buggy usb driver, then I'm happy. Lower max sample rate support is definitely a non-issue for me.


----------



## jist

But be aware that in respect to digital timing and jitter, optical is technical inferior to a good (a-synchronous) usb connection.


----------



## ma_t14 (Jul 3, 2017)

jist said:


> But be aware that in respect to digital timing and jitter, optical is technical inferior to a good (a-synchronous) usb connection.



Do you think this is something that will be noticeable at all over a short (1.8m) cable?

EDIT

Also apparently the sabre chip is supposed to have jitter correction so I guess jitter is not likely to be a problem at all. Anyway I'll try to AB between the optical and usb connections but I highly doubt I'll notice any audible difference.


----------



## ma_t14 (Jul 3, 2017)

deleted


----------



## JaMo

Hi, 

It seems to be from 2014. Link: http://web.archive.org/web/20141215...80/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB112014/NFB112014EN.htm

/Jan


----------



## ma_t14

Thanks JaMo. Seems like I have gotten an older version than I first realized. Lesson learned to do proper research before impulse buying on eBay.


----------



## jist

ma_t14 said:


> Do you think this is something that will be noticeable at all over a short (1.8m) cable?
> Also apparently the sabre chip is supposed to have jitter correction so I guess jitter is not likely to be a problem at all. Anyway I'll try to AB between the optical and usb connections but I highly doubt I'll notice any audible difference.



I haven't done much serious listening tests to compare optical vs. usb, but ....
Apart from buying this fantastic NFB-11.28, I also updated the usb receiver in my older NFB-3 to the same Amanero Combo 384 that is in the NFB-11.28.
(the NFB-3 is playing over my (rather high-end) speakers)

So now for the first time in years it is playing in a-synchronous mode.
When I heard it for the first time, I had the sensation that the sound had definitely improved even a bit more.
Strangely enough perhaps not in the high frequencies, but it seems more transparent in the bass/low-mid area.
And generally it feels as if the whole sound has some more (relaxed) authority.
Maybe I am imagining things a bit, but it sounds fantastic and I am enjoying the upgrade very much.
(and I am not going to spoil the fun by making it some scientific comparison project 

I am curious to learn if you experience any differences when you compare your usb vs optical.
But you are probably right that it will make much less difference with these new Sabre chips. (if any at all)


p.s.
I think the length of the optical cable is not the most important factor, but the amount of bends/bending it is.


----------



## ma_t14

@jist I actually ended up cancelling my order for the sound card and optical cable a few minutes ago.

I realized after reading a majority of the very helpful responses in this thread that connecting through optical would not actually solve my own problem. Apart from the clicking on sound start/end and the sound delay I wasn't experiencing any other additional issues such as popping sounds in the middle of playback that other people were reporting. My issues, I found, were a result of the mute relay which cannot be bypassed in my version since it doesn't have a switch for that at the back. A big thank you goes to the person that posted the very helpful pic as to how to cut a specific wire that will disable the mute relay altogether.

Now I'm back to loving this absolute marvel of a product (apart from this small issue ). This story had a happy ending afterall it seems


----------



## Heprer

Noob question: Isn't es9028 a downgrade from 9018 as dynamic range goes? (135db vs 129db) I guess the implementation plays a role and maybe doesn't squeeze the utmost performance from the chip but still...
Also i see jumpers and tons of settings: warm sound flavor, digital filter setting for dsd and pcm (i guess it changes latency or...) what settings are factory default? This is all beyond me.
Glad to see that they renounce the mute relay so no more annoyances on that part. Hope to see future comments about the amanero implementation whether it gives bsod's, incompatibilities or any other issues that i can't think of right now.
Let the comments commence!


----------



## JaMo (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi, 

I found this table on : http://www.dimdim.gr
"
"ESS announces the successors to the ES9018S, the ES9028Pro& ES9038Pro chips.These chips have a brand new digital core, much improved from the ES9018. There are new digital filters, a new DPLL system, new THD compensation features, a new gain compensation function, etc.
The ES9028Pro is supposed to be an ES9018S with an updated digital core, while the ES9038Pro is supposed to be an ES9028Pro with 4 times the output stages, resulting in an extreme output current capability. This very high current would be the reason why its DNR and THD+N performance would be off-the-charts. But it also meant that all of the existing I/V stages that were designed for the ES9018 would not work for the ES9038Pro. As of this writing, neither Twisted Pear Audio or Acko have on offering proper I/V analog stages.

I made this little table to give you a better idea of the differences between the old and new chips:




" 
/Jan


----------



## Luminance

Got NFB 11.28 a while ago. Everything works flawlessly so far through USB. Listening on DT 1990 Pro with this amp is the best audio experience I ever had.


----------



## Heprer

Nice find, thanks! I was basing my statement via their homepage 9018 and 9028 in the latter they didn't specify if it is mono 129db or as i see now 8ch. I was mislead thinking that, like most advertising they would put the absolute max. But the most interesting part is that 9038 is pin compatible with 9018. If that's so then should we expect in the future to see a nfb 11 equipped with 9038? or is just me being delusional to see that at nfb11 price point... and maybe as implementation goes on nfb11 it would serve no purpose to put a better chip.


----------



## jist

One important feature that was introduced with the 9028/9038 is the programmable THD compensation.
That enables the manufacturer to make adjustments to the algorithm to compensate for distortion in the analogue circuitry.
I am guessing that Kingwa has used and tweaked that feature very well...


----------



## Heprer

No doubt about it. Ah the more i look at nfb11.28 the more it seems like a gem. I'm strongly thinking this year to upgrade from my 11.32(2014 ver).


----------



## Xoon

Beast of an DAC/AMP. Can barely tell the volume up all the way. If I do, it starts hurting my ears


----------



## NathanM64

MVink said:


> Is that with the 11.32 or 11.28? I get a lot of blue screens with my 11.32 and if this issue is also present with the 11.28, I'll push for a refund rather than an exchange.



Yes its with the 11.28. I literally bought a optical cable off amazon and I have had no issues. I wouldn't go for a refund


----------



## Xoon

NathanM64 said:


> Yes its with the 11.28. I literally bought a optical cable off amazon and I have had no issues. I wouldn't go for a refund



However, using optical cable will limit you to 32 Bit / 192K. You need USB to get 32bit / 384K.


----------



## NathanM64

Xoon said:


> However, using optical cable will limit you to 32 Bit / 192K. You need USB to get 32bit / 384K.


I see no problem with 24bit / 44100hz


----------



## kvn864 (Jul 5, 2017)

it would be certainly nice to compare 11.28 to the one I have, but I think it sounds awesome with HD650. I also come across HD700, and they sound very bright, the highs are killing me, EQ helps but HD700s are so detailed, with f..k-kill highs. The comfort of them though .. the best I have ever felt.... back to the amp: after going optical, I have no issues, also I agree, above 44.1k 24 bit, it is impossible to hear the difference


----------



## hf6576

kvn864 said:


> it would be certainly nice to compare 11.28 to the one I have, but I think it sounds awesome with HD650. I also come across HD700, and they sound very bright, the highs are killing me, EQ helps but HD700s are so detailed, with f..k-kill highs. The comfort of them though .. the best I have ever felt.... back to the amp: after going optical, I have no issues, also I agree, above 44.1k 24 bit, it is impossible to hear the difference


Yes, I just found going optical will much reduce harsh highs making sound smooth! Mine is 2015 version. Does 11.28 have the same issue? Does Amanero USB module solve the problem?
BTW, I think the difference between 96khz and 44.1khz is quite noticeable.


----------



## HiFi8Lover

I wonder if it is gonna drive modded t50rp mkiii excellently ?


----------



## Quimet93

HiFi8Lover said:


> I wonder if it is gonna drive modded t50rp mkiii excellently ?



It will drive them without any problem.


----------



## NathanM64

Anyone here have a issue with the NFB 11.28 outputting static fiz sounding audio in the background when the volume knob is over half way? Speakers M-audio av40, Headphones AKG K712. Could it be because my NFB is 2 feet from my computer and is picking up interference?


----------



## Levanter

Anyone using the 11.28 with HD800S?


----------



## Elder

NathanM64 said:


> Anyone here have a issue with the NFB 11.28 outputting static fiz sounding audio in the background when the volume knob is over half way? Speakers M-audio av40, Headphones AKG K712. Could it be because my NFB is 2 feet from my computer and is picking up interference?


I remember having something like a faint buzzing noise in very sensitive earphones with my Yulong Sabre DA8 and I found out it was related to a close wi-fi router. Try to make your audio gear clear from high frequency noise sources like wi-fi devices and wireless phones. Keep you cellphone away, too. Try using short and high quality cables.
In may case, I also realized that the earphone cable was the main way for the interference getting into the DAC.
My Yulong was capturing the noise regardless of the volume control, but this is explained for the fact that Yulong uses digital volume control, so the headphone amp is always like being at the maximum "analog" volume.


----------



## NathanM64

Elder said:


> I remember having something like a faint buzzing noise in very sensitive earphones with my Yulong Sabre DA8 and I found out it was related to a close wi-fi router. Try to make your audio gear clear from high frequency noise sources like wi-fi devices and wireless phones. Keep you cellphone away, too. Try using short and high quality cables.
> In may case, I also realized that the earphone cable was the main way for the interference getting into the DAC.
> My Yulong was capturing the noise regardless of the volume control, but this is explained for the fact that Yulong uses digital volume control, so the headphone amp is always like being at the maximum "analog" volume.



THANK YOU! I have my router under my PC and you might have just solved all my problems!


----------



## Doomed

Hello very silly rookie question.. i have nfb-11 for a while and using it for my hd 650 and its amazing but i am thinking about buying JBL LSR 305, can i attach them together without any problem and switching between speakers / headphones?


----------



## etoilebiscuit

Doomed said:


> Hello very silly rookie question.. i have nfb-11 for a while and using it for my hd 650 and its amazing but i am thinking about buying JBL LSR 305, can i attach them together without any problem and switching between speakers / headphones?



i believe you can, through rca and there is variable or fixed line out.


----------



## Elder (Jul 17, 2017)

Doomed said:


> Hello very silly rookie question.. i have nfb-11 for a while and using it for my hd 650 and its amazing but i am thinking about buying JBL LSR 305, can i attach them together without any problem and switching between speakers / headphones?


Yes, you can connect to any active speakers or amplifier. If you are not using a preamplifier for the speakers, change the DAC settings to make the line output always variable, so you will not switch the output to the fixed position by mistake. The LSR 305 has balanced inputs on both connector (XLR end TRS). You will have to make a pair of special cables to connect to the NFB-11's unbalanced  outputs. I believe it is OK to "unbalance" the balanced speaker input. Be careful to keep the speaker volume low the first time you test the connection. It is possible that switching to/from the headphones amplifier could cause a pop sound. Make sure the pop is not too loud before switching outputs with the speaker volume all way up. I had a NFB-15.1 that caused a little pop sound. My NFB-11.28 did not arrive, yet, so I can't tell if it has the pop. Just be careful until you find out how safe is to let the speakers volume up while switching the output.


----------



## 401133 (Jul 17, 2017)

.


----------



## Jdnoss

Got confirmation of my order for a NFB-11.28 really excited to hear this thing.


----------



## etoilebiscuit

Jdnoss said:


> Got confirmation of my order for a NFB-11.28 really excited to hear this thing.


when did you order? im awaiting for my confirmation.


----------



## Jdnoss

etoilebiscuit said:


> when did you order? im awaiting for my confirmation.


I ordered Sunday Evening


----------



## Levanter

Glad it pairs well with both 800S & 6XX


----------



## etoilebiscuit

Jdnoss said:


> I ordered Sunday Evening



do you mean shipping confirmation?


----------



## Jdnoss

etoilebiscuit said:


> do you mean shipping confirmation?


No, Just that they confirmed my order. I don't expect a shipping confirmation till late next week.


----------



## etoilebiscuit

Jdnoss said:


> No, Just that they confirmed my order. I don't expect a shipping confirmation till late next week.


ahh, ok, im waiting for my shipment email, 2 weeks already. so excited yet so far. XD


----------



## TPSRA

If we want to change the jumper for different sound, we have to open the lid and invalid the warranty?


----------



## Luminance

TPSRA said:


> If we want to change the jumper for different sound, we have to open the lid and invalid the warranty?


Yes, it seems so. I did it yesterday and the sound seem to have changed noticeably (it is a little smoother, with slightly boosted bass and lowered high notes)


----------



## i019791

You don't invalid the warranty by opening the case to change the jumper. You can verify that by asking Audio Gd.


Luminance said:


> Yes, it seems so. I did it yesterday and the sound seem to have changed noticeably (it is a little smoother, with slightly boosted bass and lowered high notes)





TPSRA said:


> If we want to change the jumper for different sound, we have to open the lid and invalid the warranty?


----------



## kvn864

You have to break the seal to get inside to do the jumpers. So if it isn't voiding the warranty then I don't see the point of that seal.


----------



## Kingwa

If users confirm the unit working fine, then can broken the seal , open the chassis, without lose the warranty.


----------



## creyo

Hope someone can help me here. I ordered NFB-11.28 from audio-gd and they sent me the order overview. Don't know what amount I have to pay. Is it $349.0?  Here's the order http://i.imgur.com/WYZlPPD.png
I have asked them but I'm still waiting for the reply.


----------



## Luminance

creyo said:


> Hope someone can help me here. I ordered NFB-11.28 from audio-gd and they sent me the order overview. Don't know what amount I have to pay. Is it $349.0?  Here's the order http://i.imgur.com/WYZlPPD.png
> I have asked them but I'm still waiting for the reply.


I agree this invoice looks incredibly confusing. But it's $349 indeed

nfb 11 price = $299
shipping cost = $37
PayPal handling fee = 3.7% + $0.6

(299+37)*1.037+0.6 ≈ $349


----------



## creyo (Jul 24, 2017)

Thank you! They finally confirmed that it is $349. Just needed some sort of confirmation. I'm looking forward to the NFB-11.


----------



## gavinfabl (Jul 26, 2017)

I am having to buy an IEC to UK plug lead as mine came from Europe. Does anyone know what IEC lead I need or what amp the fuse needs to be please ?

I got the answer. A 5amp iec to UK plug.


----------



## MVink

My 11.28 arrived today after returning my 11.32 due to USB connectivity issues. I installed the drivers, plugged it in and Voila! It's working perfectly with none of the issues I had with my old unit, It works through USB 3.0 ports too. 

As for sound, I found the 11.32 quite airy and a bit dry. The 11.28 sounds much smoother and more musical than the 11.32, it's a touch brighter to my ears too. Overall I think it's a worthwhile improvement over the 11.32 and users can feel much more confident with new USB interface, being much more reputable than the previous module.

My 11.32 has only just been sent back so I'm still waiting to hear if it was defective or just had a compatibility issue. Hopefully it's the former so I can get a full refund.

Thanks Audio-GD for an amazing product!


----------



## jist

I am still loving the sound quality of this 11.28.
The only minor reservation remaining at the moment is that for some recordings it sounds slightly bright (but certainly not in a harsh or aggressive way) on my AKG's.

KingWa advised me to first let the unit play for a couple of weeks before trying to change any jumper settings to see if that might improve on this.
I am going to give it even some more time before i will explore that, but I am curious if somebody has been doing some experimenting with jumper settings already.

Besides the jumper settings for digital filters, I am curious about the jumper for "warmer sound flavor".
I have asked kingWa, but he hasn't made it clear if this is doing something in the digital or the analogue domain, and what it does exactly.

So if anybody tried this out and has some more information on it, I am interested...


----------



## trilobites

I want one but I still haven't made up my mind. I don't think the TCXO upgrade is worth it($40?).


----------



## JaMo (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi trilobites,

The TCXO gives a bit more airy presentation. You should go for the TCXO (20 USD). It is worth it. It's just one xo to upgrade in the 11.28. The Amanero board has its own xo's on.

/Jan


----------



## Heals

I was wondering if someone could clear two things up for me before I order the NFB-11: 

1) Thanks to JaMo, I understand the TCXO upgrade, but what about the *Degrade the Amanero by Xmos U208 *option? I don't understand this one, what does it do and is it worth it?

2) Can someone give me an example or step by step on how to order from them properly? This is something I do not want to mess up lol

Thanks in advance guys/gals!


----------



## JaMo

Hi Heals!

1. I shouldn't ever degrade to Xmos U208. But it is me. Some people may have the Xmos-based USB board as preference. Not me. I think the Amanero Combo384- USB module is the best sounding USB-module You can get for this money. In fact the NFB-11.28 is loaded with top components.

2. Just write an email to Audio-gd that says "order of one NFB-11.28 with TCXO upgrade. You will get a response with an invoice with a question of what power level (110/230V) and what cable type You need. They also will give You a chance to pay in two steps. The delivery cost and the fee paypal adds.

It is very undramatic.

/Jan


----------



## Heals

JaMo said:


> Hi Heals!
> 
> 1. I shouldn't ever degrade to Xmos U208. But it is me. Some people may have the Xmos-based USB board as preference. Not me. I think the Amanero Combo384- USB module is the best sounding USB-module You can get for this money. In fact the NFB-11.28 is loaded with top components.
> 
> ...



Hi Jan!

I appreciate the response, that helped quite a bit. All the research I have found makes the process sound complicated. lol

I'm assuming then that Amanero is superior to Xmos and when it says "degrade" that is exactly what it means. lol Good to know.

I'm curious, have you or anyone else tried using a smartphone or DAP through USB on the NFB-11? I only ask because most of my music is on my phone.

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Vletrmx

I'm placing an order for the NFB 11.28 and was wondering if the complete list of custom options includes downgrading the Amanero interface and the upgrade to the ES9028 as shown here: http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFN1128/NFB1128EN_Custom.htm

Just curious since it seems like there are more options listed in the Summary page, unless those are the incremental upgrades to the newest version and not custom options.

Sorry if this has been covered previously, since I've only looked at the last few pages.


----------



## creyo (Jul 30, 2017)

Vletrmx said:


> I'm placing an order for the NFB 11.28 and was wondering if the complete list of custom options includes downgrading the Amanero interface and the upgrade to the ES9028 as shown here: http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFN1128/NFB1128EN_Custom.htm
> 
> Just curious since it seems like there are more options listed in the Summary page, unless those are the incremental upgrades to the newest version and not custom options.
> 
> Sorry if this has been covered previously, since I've only looked at the last few pages.



The unit NFB 11.28 comes with *Sabre ES9028* and *Amanero USB Interface*(should fix the driver issues from before). The only thing you should consider if you want TCXO upgrade instead of ES9028. Some say it doesn't make much difference if any. So when you order just say you want the NFB 11.28 and the correct power cable and specify voltage (120v/230v) and you should be good.

Edit: Here you specify the power cable you need http://www.audio-gd.com/Cable Type.jpg Just write the power cable number when you order.


----------



## Vletrmx

creyo said:


> The unit NFB 11.28 comes with *Sabre ES9028* and *Amanero USB Interface*(should fix the driver issues from before). The only thing you should consider if you want TXCO upgrade instead of ES9028. Some say it doesn't make much difference if any. So when you order just say you want the NFB 11.28 and the correct power cable and specify voltage (120v/230v) and you should be good.
> 
> Edit: Here you specify the power cable you need http://www.audio-gd.com/Cable Type.jpg Just write the power cable number when you order.



Thanks for clearing that up.  Just placed my order, really looking forward to listening to this unit!


----------



## Francisk

Anybody here having issues with NFB11.32 (manufactured around end of 2013) on Windows 10 after Creator's update? My NFB11.32 seems to lose connection ever so often while playing back on Spotify or YouTube. There's no longer new drivers update for NFB11.32 at Audio GD's website and the only solution is to go to "Playback Devices" and select the internal soundcard on my PC as default device and then reselect "SPDIF Interface audio-gd" again as default device to make it work again after a short "click sound". I'm pretty sure this is a driver issue and I wonder if anyone here have a permanent fix for this because this is getting very annoying. I really love the sound of my NFB11.32 but this issue is really driving me up the wall.


----------



## JaMo

Hi, 

I have to correct this said by Crayo: "_The only thing you should consider if you want TXCO upgrade instead of ES9028_". This is not true. =>

The ES9028 Pro-chip is there all the time. TCXO means temperature compensated crystal oscillator. This TCXO has a more stable pulse delivery than regular XO's. The stability of this puls is very important in digital circuits in general and absolutetly one of the most critical areas in soundequipment. You can read in almost every dac-thread in this forum and anywhere else about this importance. Usually a TCXO of high quality can lift Your gear $$ soundvise. If You search the I-net You will find a full market of different XO's....from simple and cheap ones to very exclusive ones for high $$$. 

/Jan


----------



## creyo (Jul 30, 2017)

JaMo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have to correct this said by Crayo: "_The only thing you should consider if you want TCXO upgrade instead of ES9028_". This is not true. =>
> 
> ...



Sorry my bad about that one. I corrected my post. Does TCXO make a really big difference in the NFB-11.28 unit soundwise? Or is it just preference?


----------



## Levanter

creyo said:


> Sorry my bad about that one. I corrected my post. Does TCXO make a really big difference in the NFB-11.28 unit soundwise? Or is it just preference?



I doubt most if not all can distinguish any audible differences, but since it's only $20, might as well get it for the peace of mind if not for placebo


----------



## JaMo

Hi Creyo, 

No it is not just a preference. If You are using good headphones, You can definately spot the difference. I think when You buy a competent dac, it is a bad idea to "hold back" the performance by 20 USD.  

/Jan


----------



## Renato Fury

JaMo said:


> Hi Creyo,
> 
> No it is not just a preference. If You are using good headphones, You can definately spot the difference. I think when You buy a competent dac, it is a bad idea to "hold back" the performance by 20 USD.
> 
> /Jan


So the ideal would be to ask the Amanero and the ES9028?


----------



## trilobites (Jul 31, 2017)

By default the NFB11.28(since June 2017) comes with Amanero and ES9028. Therefore, just say one order of "NFB11.28 with TCXO upgrade"


Anyway, it looks like the discount is gone


----------



## etoilebiscuit

My NFB is with DHL, they called to see if can deliver, i gonna take some time off work and reach home delivery to collect it. Super excited.


----------



## trilobites (Jul 31, 2017)

Nice man! Let us know how the HD6XX pairs with the NFB11.
Curious to find out on how much of an upgrade it is when compared with the E10K or any other amp/dac you may have.


----------



## etoilebiscuit (Jul 31, 2017)

trilobites said:


> Nice man! Let us know how the HD6XX pairs with the NFB11.
> Curious to find out on how much of an upgrade it is when compared with the E10K or any other amp/dac you may have.



I believe the NFB will outshine the E10K, the output power is much more powerful and i have read alot on hd650 scaling with more and better power.
I can give you my impressions in a week time but I am stoked for its arrival now.


----------



## Renato Fury

trilobites said:


> By default the NFB11.28(since June 2017) comes with Amanero and ES9028. Therefore, just say one order of "NFB11.28 with TCXO upgrade"
> 
> 
> Anyway, it looks like the discount is gone



But on the website it says that the ES9028 is the superior version, so much so that if you pay $ 20 more, or will I read it wrong?


----------



## Levanter

Renato Fury said:


> But on the website it says that the ES9028 is the superior version, so much so that if you pay $ 20 more, or will I read it wrong?



The NFB-11.28 by default already comes with the ES9028 and Amenero USB. The only upgrade option available is TXCO which cost $20...


----------



## Renato Fury

Levanter said:


> The NFB-11.28 by default already comes with the ES9028 and Amenero USB. The only upgrade option available is TXCO which cost $20...


So the ideal would be to keep the Amareno and ask for the TCXO ?


----------



## Renato Fury

If I want to connect speakers or an external amplifier to the DAC RCA outputs do I need to open the top and change some component or just plug and change the switch to the variable ?


----------



## trilobites




----------



## etoilebiscuit

time to put on my tunes XD


----------



## Renato Fury

etoilebiscuit said:


> time to put on my tunes XD


I read on the gb audio site that you need to open nfb-11.28 and change some components to change the type of sound, but to connect speakers and external amplifiers you need to change something or just connect them to the dac Change to variable? I ask this because I do not speak English and google translator does not translate completely correctly.


----------



## JaMo

Hi Renato Fury, 

When I got my NFB-11.28 delivered it was already set in "RCA output- variable -mode". I am using mine the way You intend to, with amp and speakers and also sometimes with headphones. You can open the toplid without ruin the warranty. When You place the order You can beg Audio-gd to set the 11.28 in RCA-output Variable mode. 

/Jan


----------



## Renato Fury

JaMo said:


> Hi Renato Fury,
> 
> When I got my NFB-11.28 delivered it was already set in "RCA output- variable -mode". I am using mine the way You intend to, with amp and speakers and also sometimes with headphones. You can open the toplid without ruin the warranty. When You place the order You can beg Audio-gd to set the 11.28 in RCA-output Variable mode.
> 
> /Jan



But did you have to do some internal modification on NFB 11.28 or simply plug the speakers and amplifier directly ?


----------



## JaMo

Hi again Renato,

No, I didn't. But I wasn't sure so I tested the RCA-out puts by starting with a very low volume level on the amp to be sure not to damage the speakers. In my case the 11.28 was correct set and worked perfectly at once.

If You have to open the 11.28, it is very easy to move the jumper.

/Jan


----------



## ld100

Upgraded to a new 2017 Mac and it has not optical out. Connected with USB and I get lots of pops... Anyone had that problem with AG? Anyway to fix it or any workaround through other ports?


----------



## kvn864

ld100 said:


> Connected with USB and I get lots of pops...



I couldn't get my unit recognized at all with USB on 2011 MBP


----------



## rvcjew

ld100 said:


> Upgraded to a new 2017 Mac and it has not optical out. Connected with USB and I get lots of pops... Anyone had that problem with AG? Anyway to fix it or any workaround through other ports?


Have you already flipped the switch in the back labeled I/II, and have you set up the device in audio Midi setup or just plugged it in?


----------



## ld100

rvcjew said:


> Have you already flipped the switch in the back labeled I/II, and have you set up the device in audio Midi setup or just plugged it in?




Just plugged it in. Can you please explain what you talking about? Where is the switch and what it does? What do I need to set up? Thanks


----------



## rvcjew

ld100 said:


> Just plugged it in. Can you please explain what you talking about? Where is the switch and what it does? What do I need to set up? Thanks


https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT202968 Pick 32 bit if it's there and start with 44Hz to see if you get popping. Switch is this:


----------



## ld100

Don't have time to test, but it seems much better right away! Thank you! What is that magic switch?


----------



## rvcjew

ld100 said:


> Don't have time to test, but it seems much better right away! Thank you! What is that magic switch?


If you flipped the switch and it now doesn't pop it is the issue. That switch is for DSD mute stuff: "Because the NFB11 had the hardware mute design , not as our other products had the software mute design, so we addition a switch for select active /suspend  the mute design for  remove the DSD music pop sound. Even always stay on active state ,it still can working fine with PCM and DSD music.".
Still put it to 32 if you can though for best quality (even though most is downsampled).


----------



## ld100

rvcjew said:


> If you flipped the switch and it now doesn't pop it is the issue. That switch is for DSD mute stuff: "Because the NFB11 had the hardware mute design , not as our other products had the software mute design, so we addition a switch for select active /suspend  the mute design for  remove the DSD music pop sound. Even always stay on active state ,it still can working fine with PCM and DSD music.".
> Still put it to 32 if you can though for best quality (even though most is downsampled).



Thank you so much! It is day and night! This quote from their website? I wish they had someone who speaks English... It is sometimes impossible to understand what they mean...


----------



## rvcjew

ld100 said:


> Thank you so much! It is day and night! This quote from their website? I wish they had someone who speaks English... It is sometimes impossible to understand what they mean...


Yeah form the site, I agree. It basically means that with the mute it will start and stop with audio cause if it is on all the time with DSD decoding if you swap tracks or pause music the DAC will make pop sounds, since we are not using DSD we don't need that feature enabled.


----------



## jist

I am experiencing a small, but annoying issue with my NFB-11.28

Using foobar2000 as a player, when I start a track, the very beginning of the track is cut-off.
It's a very tiny part, perhaps 1/20 of a second or so, but it is very obvious with some tracks where you will miss the first attack of e.g. a piano or a guitar.

I tried MusicBee as an alternative player.
It has the exact same problem when wasapi or asio is selected.
Only when I switch MusicBee to DirectSound, the track will play from the absolute beginning.

Could some other NFB-11.28 owner please try this out and give some feedback?

W10x64, connected through USB


----------



## rvcjew

jist said:


> I am experiencing a small, but annoying issue with my NFB-11.28
> 
> Using foobar2000 as a player, when I start a track, the very beginning of the track is cut-off.
> It's a very tiny part, perhaps 1/20 of a second or so, but it is very obvious with some tracks where you will miss the first attack of e.g. a piano or a guitar.
> ...


Could try setting your full file buffer to say 3MB, but first set your buffer from 1kms to 4kms.


----------



## jist

Thanks rvcjew! I have now solved it for foobar2000.
(but not yet for MusicBee)

But the (main) buffer setting didn't solve it.
Then I found another buffer setting under 'advanced' > wasapi, called: 'hardware buffer in MS - event mode'.
When I set that to (at least) 80, the songs play from the beginning. (default was 25)

So that buffer is doing something other than the main buffer slider.
Do you have any idea what the difference between those buffer settings are?
And what does MS mean here? Microsoft or milliseconds?
I would assume milliseconds, but since MS is in capitals, that might indicate 'Microsoft', implying it changes something in Windows?


----------



## rvcjew

Oh yeah 24 for hardware buffer is real low I use j river my self and have the nfb-11 set to 130 to not skip and 100 is the default.


----------



## jist

Good to know.
MusicBee is my favorite player. (by far)
I'll see if it's developer is willing and able to make a change so that buffer can be set there too.


----------



## ClintonL

Looking to upgrade from my nfb-11 anyone know what the next logical step is? I own lcd-x's.


----------



## Francisk

ClintonL said:


> Looking to upgrade from my nfb-11 anyone know what the next logical step is? I own lcd-x's.


My LCD-X still sound pretty amazing with my good old NFB11


----------



## Levanter

Now this is really interesting. R2R version of NFB11, the R2R11. I don't think I've seen any R2R at this price point. 
Any guinea pig who already owns the 11.28 willing to take 1 for the team and get the R2R for a comparison review? 

http://audio-gd.com/R2R/R2R11/R2R11EN.htm


----------



## alphanumerix1

Does the current base unit for $330 include the 9028/usb or do i specify the upgrade when i email them?


----------



## etoilebiscuit

alphanumerix1 said:


> Does the current base unit for $330 include the 9028/usb or do i specify the upgrade when i email them?


it includes, the only upgrade is the TXCO.


----------



## pokemonmaster

Hey, does anyone have any experience using the NFB 11.28 with LCD series? Does this amp drive those headphones well, or do I need to look for upgrades?


----------



## JaMo (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi,
I have got my R2R-11 delivered today. I hooked it up in my network through PiCoreplayer 3.21 (RaspberryPi3B) via USB (Amanero) as a DAC-Preamp RCA's out to my McCormack DNA-1 Rev. A-mod and a pair of nice swedish speakers. I am in love with the R2R-11 already. I know it will need a 3-400 h burn in before matured but Wow(!) It is clear, spacey and involving right out of the box. Yes I own the 11.28 (w. TCXO) too so a future comparison is possible. But that later. This small R2R-11 is fantastic value I think. I agree with Kingwa saying: " They are not which is better but most different on the flavor and worth own both...."

For me the DSD-capability is a good feature. I have pretty much DSD-music besides the other PCM's and other formats. I have tested and it works just fine. This is my first R2R-device I think this will be a favorite.

To be continued.

Maybe a new thread should be started for the R2R-11 but I wrote here anyway because of the -11 formfactor/functions (Moderator may correct this.)

/Jan


----------



## junki (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi, thought I'd share some experiments I did with my NFB 11.28 (Amanero interface with TXCO upgrade) in optimizing for my subjective audio preference.

I used a pair of RBH HP-2 with very fast beryllium dynamic drivers for monitoring.

When I first started using the NFB (ESS SABRE 9028), I was very impressed with the transparency it was able to reproduce. Switching back between the NFB and my Dragonfly Red (ESS SABRE 9018), which I've been evaluating against a Stoner Acoustics UD125 (AKM "Velvet Sound" AK4490) for office listening, I noticed I enjoyed music from the DFR more. Careful A/B listening made me realize that while both were more than adequate in detail retrieval, clarity, etc., the DFR produced what felt like warmer, more lush, more liquid sound. This was particularly evident when listening to the track _Luminous _by _Alice and the Glass Lake_. Sourced from the DFR, vocals were smooth and often times euphoric and the piano was liquid smooth, while the NFB produced what felt like relentless analytical superiority--there was a slight overall level of graininess and I could hear the hissy breath intakes and leaks even during the airy vocal parts heavy with reverb, which distracted from any feeling of euphoria.

*Hypothesis 1: Warmness





*

My first hypothesis was that DFR produced a warmer sound. Fortunately, the NFB is configurable! I set the jumper in place for the warmer sound signature.... and it was disappointing. A/B testing it several times, I sounded like that it merely recessed the treble range rather than change or improve the timbre of vocals and instruments. While I could see how that would help with brighter headphones (as the feature is stated to be designed for), the HP-2 is definitely _not_ a bright headphone by any measure, and the result was softer and quieter details in the music, which resulted in an overall feeling of relative muddiness compared to stock. I took the jumpers off.

*Hypothesis 2: Digital Filter*

*



*
_(The above displays the PCB of the NFB-1, which is similar to but not exactly the same as the pin layout in NFB-11.28. Specifically, FIR_0 and FIR_1 are switched on NFB-11.28. You can tell by reading the pin labels.)_

Digital filters can have subtle and meaningful impacts to the sound, especially around frequency transitions. Looking inside my NFB, I realized that the NFB 11.28 stock filter setting is for *"soft roll-off, minimum"* with a jumper already on FIR_0 from the factory. According to this incredibly helpful article, minimum phase soft roll-off filters are one of the newer filtering methodologies that adds a bit of (not very audible) phase distortion for better time response. Better time response (and drivers fast enough to take advantage of it) makes sense for a more analytical sound, but I really wanted that liquid smooth sound in my music. Keeping the stock jumper in place, I pushed another jumper into FIR_1 for a soft roll-off, linear phase filter setting. (See Appendum section below for an in-depth explanation between minimum phase vs. linear phase filtering.)

And *wow*. The sound my NFB produces now is very close to the DFR. A/B listening, I don't think they're _exactly _the same, but I really can't pinpoint where they differ. Both sound lush, liquid, and smooth and when listening to _Luminous_ both send shivers down my spine. The graininess and articulation I complained about previously have softened up. I'm loving it!

*APPENDUM:*
Here is another great article on minimum phase filtering vs. linear/zero-phase filtering: https://www.dsprelated.com/freebooks/filters/Minimum_Phase_Filters.html. Specifically the section titled "Is Linear Phase Really Ideal for Audio?"

TL;DR: More or less aligned to the article in the OP: Minimum phase removes pre-ringing by reproducing an impulse with minimum delay, whereas linear/zero-phase filters equally space out every impulse and evenly divides the ringing before and after the impulse. The result is the former results in no audible pre-impulse ringing while the later reproduces the wave form to the maximal extent.


----------



## etoilebiscuit

can i ask if i can use my nfb11.28 as a volume control if i rca out to jbl lsr305?


----------



## Luminance (Aug 21, 2017)

etoilebiscuit said:


> can i ask if i can use my nfb11.28 as a volume control if i rca out to jbl lsr305?


Yes, I use it this way. Just set the switch to Variable and connect the RCA outputs to JBL's 1/4" TRS.


@junki, thank you for sharing this discovery. One weird thing is that my default, stock setting was set on FIR_0 and FIR_2, which would be "Fast roll-off, Minimum". Until now I have been listening to that default filter setting in a "warm flavour" mode. I actually enjoyed it a lot on my headphones, but it made my monitor speakers slightly too bassy.
Now I have switched to "Slow roll-off, Linear" and disabled the warm flavour and I am quite happy with the results, although the sound from my headphones isn't as warm anymore. Can't tell right now which one I prefer, but the sound still seems to be pleasant while retaining more clarity.


----------



## junki (Aug 21, 2017)

Luminance said:


> @junki, thank you for sharing this discovery. One weird thing is that my default, stock setting was set on FIR_0 and FIR_2, which would be "Fast roll-off, Minimum".



The difference between fast vs. slow roll-off is a tradeoff between optimizing for more information on both ends of the frequency response vs. less ringing. Since DACs oversample anyway, there is no reason not to use slow roll off because the rolling off will occur in the ultrasonic spectrum anyway.

@Luminance, can you share a picture of your FIR_2 pin? I couldn't find mine on my PCB. If FIR_2 means connecting the S/D and GND pins, then I'm curious how they did so because those pins are not adjacent to each other.

While I believe soft roll off linear phase filtering is the overall best for audio, I'd like to play with apodizing and hybrid filters, both of which involve the FIR_2 pin.


----------



## Luminance

FIR_2 is right below the FIR_0, slightly hidden under the optical input chip. Looking forward for your further impressions!



Spoiler


----------



## junki

Luminance said:


> FIR_2 is right below the FIR_0, slightly hidden under the optical input chip.



Thanks so much! Audio-gd wrote me the same, but I haven't gotten a chance to open my NFB yet. Your photo definitely confirms the location.

Now, how in the world did you get the jumper off the FIR_2 pin? Did you remove the optical-in chip?


----------



## Luminance

junki said:


> Now, how in the world did you get the jumper off the FIR_2 pin? Did you remove the optical-in chip?


No, I don't think the jumper would fit under the optical chip, it's too big. My FIR_2 was sticking out, touching the FIR_0 jumper and I saw it immediately. The pins and the jumpers are flexible enough, so you should be able to push / take out the FIR_2 without too much hassle, there should be just enough place.


----------



## Eduards

Hello guys!
I checked my nfb 11. 28 and it also had jumpers FIR0 and FIR2.
jumper in FIF2 was cutted shorter, because there is no place under optical-in chip

I removed optical by single philips screw and now I can easily change filter settings  will try now!


----------



## junki (Aug 21, 2017)

Brilliant. It could very well be that there's a jumper on my FIR_2 pins as well, and I didn't see it due to the optical chip. If that's true, then I'm actually listening to a fast roll-off linear phase filter setting! Slow/fast shouldn't make an audible difference since all that ringing/roll-off is happening in the ultrasonic spectrum.

Can't wait to try apodizing and linear/minimum hybrid. It's incredible that that NFB-11.28 has all these filter options, since the latter two are considered premium filters.


----------



## Rewrap

Just got my NFB-11.28 today. Got it to replace my Schiit Uber stack. There's hardly any significant difference in sound, but I feel like the nfb11 is brighter on some occasions.


----------



## junki (Aug 21, 2017)

*Update:
*
I got home and opened my NFB-11.28, removed the optical-in board (thanks Eduards), and I too had a jumper in place on the hidden FIR_2 pins! This means that stock is actually _*fast*_ roll-off, minimum phase, and I had changed mine to *fast *roll-off, linear phase.

I went ahead and listened to a variety of settings and here are my findings:

Fast, Hybrid - My assumption that this is some sort of hybrid of minimum and linear phase filtering, but I couldn't be sure. Unfortunately I left my HP-2's at home and had to rely on my HD579's for this exercise, so I couldn't really hear audible differences between most of these settings. However, I COULD DEFINITELY feel listening fatigue building up very quickly. I'm not sure if it was due to sibilant treble or... some sort of weird pressure on my eardrums, but it got quite uncomfortable, so much so that I felt like my hearing was being damaged.
Fast, Apodizing - I had a lot of hopes on this one. It's supposed to be basically a minimum filter with some sort of anti-aliasing. But of all the filters I tried, this one gave me listening fatigue the fastest. My ears were aching badly after only a few minutes of listening.
Slow, minimum - This one should have the least amount of ringing around the impulse, and it was my second favorite. However, I did notice listening fatigue building up, albeit at a lower rate than the first two.
Slow, linear - My favorite. Absolutely no listening fatigue. Sounds just ever so slightly smoother than Slow, Minimum.
*Conclusions*

I'm not an expert in digital filters, having absorbed most of my knowledge in the pursuit of understanding the technical drivers behind what the sound is doing to my ears, but my conclusion is that I cannot stand phase shift and I either can't hear or do not mind ringing. A slow roll-off filter minimizes ringing anyway, and a linear filter produces no phase shift along the upper frequencies.

Archimago did an amazing blind experiment comparing minimum and linear phase filters. I'll let you to read the post yourself, but I'll conclude with a discussion of this image:







He paired both filters against a very fast/steep roll off filter in order to magnify the side effects of both filters. In particular, look at the bottom right graph and notice how incredibly delayed the higher frequencies are (x-axis is timescale). My takeaway from this: all the fast roll off minimum filter options (hybrid, apodizing) were causing phase shifts in the upper frequencies that hurt my ears!

The whole point of minimum phase filters is to remove pre-ringing. The tradeoff is gradually increasing phase shift across the audible spectrum. The argument is that pre-ringing sounds weird to the human brain and is more noticeable than phase shift. In the end, it all comes to your ears and how you hear. For me, it's clear that I'm much more sensitive to high frequency phase shift than ringing.


----------



## etoilebiscuit

Luminance said:


> Yes, I use it this way. Just set the switch to Variable and connect the RCA outputs to JBL's 1/4" TRS.
> 
> 
> @junki, thank you for sharing this discovery. One weird thing is that my default, stock setting was set on FIR_0 and FIR_2, which would be "Fast roll-off, Minimum". Until now I have been listening to that default filter setting in a "warm flavour" mode. I actually enjoyed it a lot on my headphones, but it made my monitor speakers slightly too bassy.
> Now I have switched to "Slow roll-off, Linear" and disabled the warm flavour and I am quite happy with the results, although the sound from my headphones isn't as warm anymore. Can't tell right now which one I prefer, but the sound still seems to be pleasant while retaining more clarity.


should i set my lsr305 volume to max?


----------



## junki (Aug 21, 2017)

After further listening, I decided to return to my original filter setting of *fast roll-off, linear phase*. I can't really tell the difference between this and the soft roll-off option, but I agree with the logic in this post, that all the extra ringing due to the fast roll-off will be in the ultra sonic spectrum anyway, so why not preserve more of the pass band.


----------



## junki

etoilebiscuit said:


> should i set my lsr305 volume to max?



Line out (fixed) to your power monitors, volume control via your monitors.


----------



## Nells

Hey guys, I'm sure a lot of you own the 11.28 now. Would you say there's enough reason to get the ES9028 chip over getting the 9018 and saving around 50 bucks?


----------



## junki

Nells said:


> Hey guys, I'm sure a lot of you own the 11.28 now. Would you say there's enough reason to get the ES9028 chip over getting the 9018 and saving around 50 bucks?



You won't hear a difference. Amps matter more for sound.


----------



## etoilebiscuit

junki said:


> Line out (fixed) to your power monitors, volume control via your monitors.


was thinking if there is another method since the volume control for the monitors are behind the monitors.


----------



## junki

etoilebiscuit said:


> was thinking if there is another method since the volume control for the monitors are behind the monitors.



Variable out from your amp to your monitors. Use the amp's volume knob to control the volume. Set your monitor volume such that at 50% on your amp means your monitors are really loud.


----------



## Luminance (Aug 22, 2017)

etoilebiscuit said:


> should i set my lsr305 volume to max?


5-7 on speakers is optimal imho for the quiter static hiss, unless you think they don't play loud enough after you max NFB's volume.



Nells said:


> Hey guys, I'm sure a lot of you own the 11.28 now. Would you say there's enough reason to get the ES9028 chip over getting the 9018 and saving around 50 bucks?


If you ask if it's worth getting NFB 11.28 over 11.32 then yes, due to extra filters and better USB interface. DSD option is nice too.


----------



## Nells

junki said:


> You won't hear a difference. Amps matter more for sound.





Luminance said:


> 5-7 on speakers is optimal imho for the quiter static hiss, unless you think they don't play loud enough after you max NFB's volume.
> 
> If you ask if it's worth getting NFB 11.28 over 11.32 then yes, due to extra filters and better USB interface. DSD option is nice too.



Okay, thank you. I guess ergonomics and features are important as well.


----------



## Elder (Aug 27, 2017)

My NFB-11.28 arrived two days ago. Right out of the box the sound was very good and the amp is powerful and distortionless as I expected, based in my previous experience with NFB-12 and NFB-15.1. I am using it with the DT-990Pro Beyers. I expected a warmer sound but it seems to be rather neutral. May be my expectations were due the experience with the other units based on the Wolfson chip that had a warm character. The unit is still burning in, so I cannot tell how good it sounds, yet. So far it is excellent for the price. Compared to the Yulong Sabre DA8, as a DAC connected to my main system with speakers, I consider the Yulong superior with a smoother sound, more realistic and a bit warmer. The Yulong took a very long time to reach its best sound. I believe the NFB-11.28 will improve with time, too. I did not play with filter and sound jumpers, yet. I'll let the unit run in before start playing with them.
I consider the NFB's amp much superior then the DA8's one. It is incredible how loud it can drive the Beyers without distortion. Be careful to not damage you ears. This amp can play loud, very loud and you will like it due the excellent drive and low distortion.
Both DA8 and NFB use Amanero USB input, but it seems to work better with the NFB. It played DSD512 better than the DA8, however both produce some noise at this rate. I consider both good up to DSD256, only. The optical input works up to 192 kHz with no problems, despite the specifications limit the sampling rate to 96 kHz. May be at 192 kHz the performance is not guaranteed, but it can work, depending of the source. I did not test the coaxial input, yet.
When I inspected the case, I was surprised that the ventilation holes are in the bottom cover but not on the top one. The unit gets just warm, not hot at all. I remember my previous NFB's got hotter than this one.
This is all for my first impression of this little wonder.

Update: After some more listening sessions comparing with DA8, I now think that Yulong DA8 is not warmer than the NFB-11.28. After some more hours of burn in, the sound quality improved a little. The NFB has more punch than the DA8 but the Yulong's midrange is still more informative. Despite this, I am starting to like the NFB better more than the DA8. It is not as refined but it is a little more enjoyable. Both are very good DAC's, though. May be they have different flavours.

I was able to connect he NBF-11.28 to my Moto X 2 via OTG adaptor. Tidal and Spotify sounded very good. The DA8 input did not work with any smartphone I tested. It changes to DSD mode and no sound comes out of it.


----------



## abitterlemon (Aug 27, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I'm completely new this and need help with something. I've just ordered a NFB-11.28, went through the process of sending the email of my details, confirmations and such. Kingwa then sent a message saying:
"Once you finished the payment, we will shipping within 3 workdays, thanks."
I proceeded to send my payment through PayPal. But I still have yet to receive a confirmation of my order. Is the payment confirmation meant to take a while or do I have a reason to worry?
By the way, I tried messaging back for answers but nobody is replying, not even the automated response. Thanks in advance everybody.


----------



## JaMo

Hi abitterlemon, 

There is no reason to worry. Kingwa and Audio-gd are very honest. They have a lot to do now. You will get confirmation and the gear.
/Jan


----------



## abitterlemon

JaMo said:


> Hi abitterlemon,
> 
> There is no reason to worry. Kingwa and Audio-gd are very honest. They have a lot to do now. You will get confirmation and the gear.
> /Jan


Thanks for the reassurance JaMo. I hope you are right.


----------



## abitterlemon

Hey again,
For anyone wondering about my order, it took a while but audio-gd has finally confirmed my order. (sigh of relief)


----------



## JaMo

Good to hear and expected. I have very good experience of dealing with Kingwa and Audio-gd for 7 years. Never any problem.
/Jan


----------



## kirkftl

Just purchased a NFB-11.28 tonight, Kingwa replied to the email himself saying it would ship out in 3 days, which is a pleasant surprise considering I was expecting to wait 20+ days.


----------



## Levanter

How do you guys remove the top plate btw? After removing the screws I still find it hard to remove it as it is recessed and tightly fitted to the chassis with no place for grip to take it out.


----------



## Luminance

Levanter said:


> How do you guys remove the top plate btw? After removing the screws I still find it hard to remove it as it is recessed and tightly fitted to the chassis with no place for grip to take it out.


You should be able to loosen and pull it out with a thin knife for example.


----------



## jist

Don't use sharp objects, that will definitely make scratches on the black aluminum.
Use something like duct tape. Stick it partly on the top plate, and then with a short pull you can take the lid off.


----------



## Levanter

Luminance said:


> You should be able to loosen and pull it out with a thin knife for example.





jist said:


> Don't use sharp objects, that will definitely make scratches on the black aluminum.
> Use something like duct tape. Stick it partly on the top plate, and then with a short pull you can take the lid off.



Whoa no way am I using a knife lol. Even my fingernail gave it a scratch!
I'll try a duct tape, but doesn't feel like it'll help much since it is quite tightly fit into the chassis.


----------



## Eduards

Levanter said:


> Whoa no way am I using a knife lol. Even my fingernail gave it a scratch!
> I'll try a duct tape, but doesn't feel like it'll help much since it is quite tightly fit into the chassis.


Yes don't use knife  
I opened it with gopro glass mount with its suction cup. Also if you have car phone holder on windshield, you can use it.


----------



## Levanter

Eduards said:


> Yes don't use knife
> I opened it with gopro glass mount with its suction cup. Also if you have car phone holder on windshield, you can use it.



Ooh suction cups! Should have thought about that. Thanks!


----------



## capetownwatches

ashmodai said:


> The switch on the back is for cutting the amp when no signal is received (in order to leave it always on if you wanted to do so)



Not quite - the switch is to toggle the mute function that is designed prevent pops when changing to and from DSD playback. 
Not 100% effective in my experience, but it helps. Those pops can be very disturbing at high volume.

To quote Kingwa: 

_"Because the NFB11 had the hardware mute design , not as our other products had the software mute design, so we addition a switch for select active /suspend  the mute design for  remove the DSD music pop sound. 
Even always stay on active state ,it still can working fine with PCM and DSD music."_ 

I only turn it on when listening to DSD files.
I leave my amp turned on most of the time, often for days.


----------



## etoilebiscuit

im not good with connections, can anyone teach me how to connect the fiio x5iii to my nfb11-28? i will go get the cables needed.


----------



## MVink

You need a 3.5mm 4 pole to single rca SPDIF coax cable.


----------



## SteakWay

Quick question. I've had my NFB-11 (2015 version) for a few months now. I have one problem. Whenever I play something, it usually takes a second, has a small pop, and then starts playing. Then when I pause it, it pops again after a few seconds. Then I have to repeat the process. Is this normal? I can live with it but I'd rather not.


----------



## capetownwatches (Sep 9, 2017)

SteakWay said:


> Quick question. I've had my NFB-11 (2015 version) for a few months now. I have one problem. Whenever I play something, it usually takes a second, has a small pop, and then starts playing. Then when I pause it, it pops again after a few seconds. Then I have to repeat the process. Is this normal? I can live with it but I'd rather not.



If your NFB-11 was made in 2015 it probably has the mute switch on the back like this. In position II it's designed to alleviate the switching noises (pops) when the DAC changes resolutions i.e. from 16 bit 44.1kHz to DSD. Does yours pop regardless of which type of files you are playing? If you leave in position II it should stop the popping but it does mean a pause before playback starts. The latest models have applied a software based solution to the problem so no more switch on the back.


----------



## SteakWay

capetownwatches said:


> If your NFB-11 was made in 2015 it probably has the mute switch on the back like this. In position II it's designed to alleviate the switching noises (pops) when the DAC changes resolutions i.e. from 16 bit 44.1kHz to DSD. Does yours pop regardless of which type of files you are playing? If you leave in position II it should stop the popping but it does mean a pause before playback starts. The latest models have applied a software based solution to the problem so no more switch on the back.


Okay that worked, I think. Only thing is you say that there will be a pause before playback. I was already getting that in position I, with a pop as well. Now the pause before playback is gone for me as well.

Thank you very much for the help!


----------



## capetownwatches

SteakWay said:


> Okay that worked, I think. Only thing is you say that there will be a pause before playback. I was already getting that in position I, with a pop as well. Now the pause before playback is gone for me as well.
> 
> Thank you very much for the help!


----------



## dropadred

Any impressions of 11.28? Maybe a comparison with NFB-15?


----------



## PurpleAngel

dropadred said:


> Any impressions of 11.28? Maybe a comparison with NFB-15?


My impression is the NFB-11 series is more detailed sounding and the NFB-15 series is more warm sounding.
So I'm guessing the latest revision of the NFB-11 (the NFB-11.28) is an improvement on audio detail.
But I've only owned the NFB-15.32 and NFB-15 (never listened to the NFB-11 series)


----------



## capetownwatches

Not having owned the NFB-15 I cannot comment on differences in SQ between the two.

I would however be very interested to know from owners of either model whether you keep your NFB powered on for days at a time, like I do?
From what I know this is actually good practice for a solid state Class A amplifier. And I like my amp to be ready to play at a moment's notice, nice and warm!

Is there any reason why I should NOT keep my NFB-11 powered on for extended periods??

Sorry if this topic has already been covered..


----------



## Elder (Sep 14, 2017)

dropadred said:


> Any impressions of 11.28? Maybe a comparison with NFB-15?


I had an NFB-15.1 (Wolfson with Tenor USB). The sound was not as detailed as the Sabre DACs (Oppo BDP-95, Yulong DA8 and NFB-11.28), however was very enjoyable and musical with a warmer character. I sold it to a friend that uses it with planar headphones. He loves it.
My main complaint was concerning the Tenor interface. I had issues with drivers. O do not know how the 15.32 works with its USB 32 interface. May be better. I moved from Wolfson to Sabre to be able to play DSD. Despite of the detail and precision, it is not cold or boring at all. Both Yulong and Audio-gd Sabre DACs are well implemented. My NFB-11.28 is still burning in, but its sound is already very close to the Yulong's one. This is quite remarkable considering the price difference. Yulong has more bells and whistles, though.


----------



## ld100

I keep mine on and it get hot. Sometimes too hot... But I am too lazy to reach back to turn it off. If it had a front switch...


----------



## SCLIM

Looking for an upgrade for my Aune X1 pro. 
Anyone compare NFB-11 with Aune S6 before?
How's it compare to it's bro NFB-28.28 which using same ES9028 chip? Will it have significant difference?


----------



## capetownwatches

ld100 said:


> I keep mine on and it get hot. Sometimes too hot... But I am too lazy to reach back to turn it off. If it had a front switch...


Mine does not get hot, even after long periods of high output usage. Warm certainly. I have raised mine using rubber stoppers to improve air circulation around the unit. Seems to be a worthwhile mod for the $2 it cost...


----------



## I g o r

Hello everyone. Could someone inform me if the Audio-GD NFB11 will work with an iPhone or iPad using the lightning camera connection kit?

Thank you.


----------



## forestitalia

How is possible to do the drivers run? The craziest firmware device I ever had!


----------



## RojasTKD

forestitalia said:


> How is possible to do the drivers run? The craziest firmware device I ever had!



If you do a search for drivers in this forum you should find what are the correct drivers to install and how to get to them. I know I've posted it before as have other, IIRC.

It's 3am and I'm going to bed, but of the to of my head it's in the driver's folder and you need to install the vista64 drivers (I believe that it's).

If you can't manage, just reply back and I'll try to dig up the info on Friday when I get my day off.


----------



## forestitalia

I have done it, doesn't work, of course I must be dumb.


----------



## HiFi8Lover

forestitalia said:


> I have done it, doesn't work, of course I must be dumb.



You want to download drivers for ? Nfb-11?


----------



## I g o r

Mr. Kingwa replied my email and said the NFB11 is indeed compatible with the iPhone and iPad using the Lightning Camera Connection USB adapter.


----------



## forestitalia (Sep 21, 2017)

For nfb11 I have downloaded usb32en drivers, from installer gave me  0x0 0x0 error msg, from manager update driver says the best drivers are already installed.
I can't see the dac on jriver nor foobar, nowhere.


----------



## RojasTKD

forestitalia said:


> For nfb11 I have downloaded usb32en drivers, from installer gave me  0x0 0x0 error msg, from manager update driver says the best drivers are already installed.
> I can't see the dac on jriver nor foobar, nowhere.


 
Did you try this (an old post of my from last year or so):

         "Basically Audio-GD told me to use the vista64 drivers. Go to device manager shoose the Audio-GD device and point to this folder during install.
          Audio-gdUSB32driverversion>viaudusb>driver>Vista64"

I don't know if this still applies to the new version, but at this point I guess it can't really hurt to try.


----------



## forestitalia

Update.
I tried with a laptop that never had installed audio drivers and managed to do it (manually because the program setup.exe it's a joke).
So back to my laptop, unistalled all the asio and wasapi old drivers, reinstalled the AD Vista64 drivers (manually), and the damn device works!
I really don't know if waste hours of my free time worth it, now I just hate it.


----------



## capetownwatches

forestitalia said:


> Update.
> I tried with a laptop that never had installed audio drivers and managed to do it (manually because the program setup.exe it's a joke).
> So back to my laptop, unistalled all the asio and wasapi old drivers, reinstalled the AD Vista64 drivers (manually), and the damn device works!
> I really don't know if waste hours of my free time worth it, now I just hate it.



I'm running Windows 7 Pro and had no trouble at all installing drivers for my 2017 NFB-11. I did not have to manually install the Vista 64 drivers. Just lucky I guess! I have previous ASIO and WASAPI drivers installed and did not have to uninstall. NFB-11 works perfectly with WASAPI, although I do prefer ASIO, which just sounds a bit more "forward" to my ears - and very slightly louder, which may account for it. 

Keep on trying to get your setup running perfectly - it's worth the effort. After all, tweaking is part of the fun - the work never ends in the quest for that extra few percent!


----------



## forestitalia

In fact is not finished, how play DSD????


----------



## capetownwatches

forestitalia said:


> In fact is not finished, how play DSD????



Which media player do you use?


----------



## Snurt

So the USB part of my NFB-11.32 seems to have stopped working.

When i connect it it does not show up in the device manager nor does the VIA ASIO thingy report that the device is connected. The USB port and the USB cable works fine on other devices.

Anyone had a simular problem?


----------



## capetownwatches (Sep 24, 2017)

Snurt said:


> So the USB part of my NFB-11.32 seems to have stopped working.
> 
> When i connect it it does not show up in the device manager nor does the VIA ASIO thingy report that the device is connected. The USB port and the USB cable works fine on other devices.
> 
> Anyone had a simular problem?



Sounds like you will need to uninstall and re-install the USB32 drivers to begin with. This should sort out the problem.


----------



## Elder (Sep 22, 2017)

I received my NFB R2R 11 Yesterday.

It seems to be working fine however I noticed some faint noise with DSD. The noise is higher or lower depending on the recording and sampling rate. The higher the sampling rate the worse. DSD256 is noisier than DSD128 that is noisier than DSD64.
There is no noise at all with all these rates playing with the NFB-11.28. DSD512 also works but is too noisy and, for this rate, there is some noise with the NFB-11.28, too.
I am keeping the unit burning in overnight. I expect an overall improvement with time.

The R2R sound is OK, so far. It is not as crispy and detailed as the 11.28 and other Sabre DACs I have, but it is enjoyable, though. I believe it will improve with burn in.

All inputs work fine, even the optical input works well up to 192 kHz with my PC optical output but with some issues with the optical output of my Oppo BDP-95 at this rate. That is OK as the optical input is specified to work up to 96 kHz.
Coaxial input works fine up to 192 kHz.

There are some POP sounds when switching between PCM and DSD and a minimum click while switching sampling rates. The POP sound is worse depending of the player. JRiver MC seem to keep the output active streaming silence while not playing anything but Tidal stops sending signal while not playing causing a POP when the music starts, even when the sampling rate has not changed. R2R is much faster than 11.28 to synchronize with the signal. NFB-11.28 sometimes, with Tidal, looses a fraction of the music at the start while R2R starts playing right way but with the POP at the beginning.

Update: I received a reply from Kingwa about my observations above.

"It is NOS design ,without digital filter built in, but if the noise is large, you can shipping back to us for check.
It have not applied the switch to mute the sound while switch inputs or sampling for best sound output, in NFB11.28, it have mute while switch the sampling.
It is descrete design on DA part, a lot parts built in so it need longer time to burn in.
Amanero can not support up to 512 in fact, so don't mark 512 in the web page of the R2R11.
Even 9028, and other brands which is applied that also can not working fine with 512 ."

Indeed the pops and clicks are expected because of the absence of the mute circuit. It is a small compromise in order achieve a better sound.

Concerning DSD512, despite of Amanero claiming that it supports it, in fact none of the three DACs I have with Amanero input is able to reproduce DSD512 without issues. The practical limit is DSD256.
The noise I heard in DSD is quite dependent of the recording. Some have a louder noise than others. Some does not have any noise at all. The noise is noticed in the beginning of the song, in very quiet parts and at the end. May be it is due to bad recording filtering and also because the DAC has no digital filter.


----------



## PurpleAngel

As the new NFB-11 is coming with the newer ES 9028 Pro DAC chip and I guess a few more updates.
Is it worth replacing my current NFB-15 with the newer NFB-11?


----------



## capetownwatches

I have a strange problem with my 2017 NFB-11 (USB 32). Suddenly I cannot play a particular DSD recording, all I get are LOUD pops and hissing noises. The strange part is that ALL my other DSD files play perfectly? 

I'm using JRiver MC20 on a Win7Pro PC. The files in question play fine on my LG V20 however.
I have even downloaded a new copy of the recording, to no avail.

Any suggestions from the smart folk on this forum?


----------



## capetownwatches

Playing DSD128 beautifully!


----------



## Elder

PurpleAngel said:


> As the new NFB-11 is coming with the newer ES 9028 Pro DAC chip and I guess a few more updates.
> Is it worth replacing my current NFB-15 with the newer NFB-11?


What version of NFB-15 do you have?
I had the NFB-15.1 and liked it very much. I moved to a Sabre DAC because I wanted to play DSD. Maybe, if my only source were PCM up to 192kHz I'd keep the NFB-15 longer.
The NFB-15.1 has a warm, very pleasant and musical sound, however the Sabre seem to be more detailed with better high frequency range. It is possible the NFB-15 is a better match with bright headphones and systems.
My NFB-15.1 had a Tenor USB input. I do not know how it works with the latest versions of Windows. With Windows 7 I had some problems with stability. Sometimes I had to reset the unit to make it work properly. The Amanero of the NFB-11.28 is much better but it is not flawless, though. Even the Amanero has its issues. I also had to reset it sometimes. It also seem to be very sensitive with cables and other devices connected to others USB ports in the same hub (even internal computer USB hub).


----------



## Elder

capetownwatches said:


> I have a strange problem with my 2017 NFB-11 (USB 32). Suddenly I cannot play a particular DSD recording, all I get are LOUD pops and hissing noises. The strange part is that ALL my other DSD files play perfectly?
> 
> I'm using JRiver MC20 on a Win7Pro PC. The files in question play fine on my LG V20 however.
> I have even downloaded a new copy of the recording, to no avail.
> ...


Have you tried to play the same file with other player, like foobar2000?
Try using WASAPI instead of ASIO?
If using ASIO, did you try playing with DoP? This option is in Device Settings menu.
Using WASAPI or DoP will not allow playing DSD256 files, though.
There is also an option of the MC that adds a little silence at the startup for hardware synchronization. May be this could help.


----------



## capetownwatches (Sep 28, 2017)

Elder said:


> Have you tried to play the same file with other player, like foobar2000?
> Try using WASAPI instead of ASIO?
> If using ASIO, did you try playing with DoP? This option is in Device Settings menu.
> Using WASAPI or DoP will not allow playing DSD256 files, though.
> There is also an option of the MC that adds a little silence at the startup for hardware synchronization. May be this could help.



Thanks for your suggestions - I do appreciate you taking the time.

The recording in question is "SO" by Peter Gabriel (DSD128 - 2.8MHz/1 bit).
It really is a puzzle, since all my other DSD recordings (64, 128 and 256) have no issues.
5.6MHz DSD256 files play beautifully without any artifacts.

Tried WASAPI, tried DoP, tried adding silence - no solution.
Tried all the options in MC20.
I have not tried Foobar but I will install and check ASAP. Not really keen on having 2 media players on my PC though.

I would think that the files themselves are faulty somehow, but they do play fine on the V20 - very puzzling.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Elder said:


> What version of NFB-15 do you have?
> I had the NFB-15.1 and liked it very much. I moved to a Sabre DAC because I wanted to play DSD. Maybe, if my only source were PCM up to 192kHz I'd keep the NFB-15 longer.
> The NFB-15.1 has a warm, very pleasant and musical sound, however the Sabre seem to be more detailed with better high frequency range. It is possible the NFB-15 is a better match with bright headphones and systems.
> My NFB-15.1 had a Tenor USB input. I do not know how it works with the latest versions of Windows. With Windows 7 I had some problems with stability. Sometimes I had to reset the unit to make it work properly. The Amanero of the NFB-11.28 is much better but it is not flawless, though. Even the Amanero has its issues. I also had to reset it sometimes. It also seem to be very sensitive with cables and other devices connected to others USB ports in the same hub (even internal computer USB hub).


I bought my current NFB-15 just before they were discontinued, so it is the latest version of the NFB-15 series.
Before that I had the NFB-15.32 (had it close to 3 years before replacing it with the NFB-15).


----------



## Elder

capetownwatches said:


> Thanks for your suggestions - I do appreciate you taking the time.
> 
> The recording in question is "SO" by Peter Gabriel (DSD128 - 2.8MHz/1 bit).
> It really is a puzzle, since all my other DSD recordings (64, 128 and 256) have no issues.
> ...


Try disabling bitstreaming and enabling DSP sampling rate conversion for rates greater than 384,000 Hz to 353,800 Hz. This will send PCM to the DAC instead of DSD. If the file is still no being played correctly then MC20 is not decoding it right.
If you do not want to use foobar2000, you could try the latest version of MC23. Now it is available in both 32 and 64 bit. Your MC20 license will not work with the MC23 but you can use it in the trial period.

https://yabb.jriver.com/interact/index.php?topic=112394.0


----------



## capetownwatches

Elder said:


> Try disabling bitstreaming and enabling DSP sampling rate conversion for rates greater than 384,000 Hz to 353,800 Hz. This will send PCM to the DAC instead of DSD. If the file is still no being played correctly then MC20 is not decoding it right.
> If you do not want to use foobar2000, you could try the latest version of MC23. Now it is available in both 32 and 64 bit. Your MC20 license will not work with the MC23 but you can use it in the trial period.
> 
> https://yabb.jriver.com/interact/index.php?topic=112394.0



Tried that too - pops and hisses is all I get! My Beyers don't like it at all...

I have since played another 7 or 8 DSD recordings of all formats and they all play perfectly.
It has to be something about this specific recording.

I will install Foobar over this weekend and experiment further.


----------



## SZzz

Hi Guys,

I plugged in my nfb 11.28 and it has no problem when using headphones. However, my system has no sound when not using headphones. What may be the problem?


----------



## Elder

capetownwatches said:


> Tried that too - pops and hisses is all I get! My Beyers don't like it at all...
> 
> I have since played another 7 or 8 DSD recordings of all formats and they all play perfectly.
> It has to be something about this specific recording.
> ...


If you still get pops and hisses with the file converted to PCM then it is clear it has nothing to do with the DAC. If the file plays fine with your LG V20 then it is very likely that the issue is with JRiver player.
Try the latest version of MC. If the problem still persists, try foobar. If foobar plays it fine then it is the case to submit the issue to JRiver support.
Another player that is worth trying is JPlay. You can download and install the trial, just for the test.

http://jplay.eu/

It will be quicker and easier than foobar.
Foobar requires a lot of configurations to get it playing DSD.
You can follow this instructions:

http://www.audio-sz.com/en/shownews.asp?id=32

Of course, you will not select the Yulong Asio driver in the foo_dsd_asio proxy. Use Amanero Asio driver, instead.
Configure to native DSD instead of DoP to be able to play DSD256 files.

The installation of the foo_dsd_asio proxy is interesting as it can be used with any other player, even MC. It has the ability to convert PCM to DSD and DSD to different DSD sampling rates. You better download a later version of the proxy.
The proxy can be downloaded from here:

https://sourceforge.net/projects/sacddecoder/files/foo_dsd_asio/

I did not try the latest version, yet.
I like one of the earlier versions: 0.7.3 along with 0.8.1 foobar DSD components.

You can download from here:

https://1drv.ms/u/s!AgUKiBSHyR2thbwBaAct0RYqKRAG1Q

The proxy installer is inside the zip file.

It looks like the latest DSD components for foobar no longer requires the proxy, but I never tried.

Good luck.

Elder


----------



## Elder

SZzz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I plugged in my nfb 11.28 and it has no problem when using headphones. However, my system has no sound when not using headphones. What may be the problem?


You do not get any sound on both positions "Variable" and "Fixed" of the left switch?
How is the DAC connected to your system? To an input of a preamplifier or directly to the power amplifier or active speaker?
If it is connected directly to the amplifier or active speakers test with a very soft and quiet song as the volume will be loud if the "Fixed" position is selected.


----------



## capetownwatches

Elder said:


> If you still get pops and hisses with the file converted to PCM then it is clear it has nothing to do with the DAC. If the file plays fine with your LG V20 then it is very likely that the issue is with JRiver player.
> Try the latest version of MC. If the problem still persists, try foobar. If foobar plays it fine then it is the case to submit the issue to JRiver support.
> Another player that is worth trying is JPlay. You can download and install the trial, just for the test.
> 
> Elder



Thanks again for your advice.

I have installed MC23 and although there are some nice new features, it still does not play the files!
I will try with Foobar shortly.

JPlay looks interesting, but VERY expensive. 
So I won't try it out because I may just like it too much!


----------



## john57 (Sep 30, 2017)

Try the convert format option in MC and save it again as a DSD file to see if MC20 can remove some garbage that maybe be interfering playback.


----------



## capetownwatches

john57 said:


> Try the convert format option in MC and save it again as a DSD file to see if MC20 can remove some garbage that maybe be interfering playback.



John, you're a genius - converted the files and now they play perfectly. 
Thanks very much!


----------



## Elder

capetownwatches said:


> John, you're a genius - converted the files and now they play perfectly.
> Thanks very much!


I wonder why disabling bitstreaming did not do the same trick.
With MC23 I made a test converting a DSD128 file to DSD128 (output would be the same format as the input), but it took a long time to convert, meaning it really processed the audio not only fixing headers or flaws of the original file. I suppose JRiver decimates the DSD stream converting to PCM and then encodes again to DSD. In this process, filters will be applied.
I am not sure whether the filter selection in the DSD input plugin configuration (Options/Audio/Advanced/...Configure input plug-in.../DSD input plug-in) applies to the converter.
In my test I set the plug-in with no filter. The sound of the converted file was not equal to the original, but the difference is almost unnoticeable, at least with my test file.
For the purist, any conversion is unacceptable, but, in your case, being unable to play the original file is even more unacceptable.
If I were you, I would complain to both the store that sold you the album and to JRiver so they can fix whatever is wrong. While waiting for the fix, enjoy your converted album.


----------



## username1

How does the NFB11.32 tolerate IEMs? I am planning to get this unit and just leave it for many years to come hopefully. But i am very interested in quality IEMs, too. So how it get along with one?


----------



## capetownwatches (Sep 30, 2017)

Elder said:


> I wonder why disabling bitstreaming did not do the same trick.
> With MC23 I made a test converting a DSD128 file to DSD128 (output would be the same format as the input), but it took a long time to convert, meaning it really processed the audio not only fixing headers or flaws of the original file. I suppose JRiver decimates the DSD stream converting to PCM and then encodes again to DSD. In this process, filters will be applied.
> I am not sure whether the filter selection in the DSD input plugin configuration (Options/Audio/Advanced/...Configure input plug-in.../DSD input plug-in) applies to the converter.
> In my test I set the plug-in with no filter. The sound of the converted file was not equal to the original, but the difference is almost unnoticeable, at least with my test file.
> ...



OK so now disabling bitstreaming HAS worked (not sure why it did not previously?), but the gain is very low and the sound is veiled. Certainly not as good as the 16 bit 44.1kHz FLAC version I have as well.

Applying Volume Leveling and Adaptive Volume improved it somewhat, but clarity is still not as good as when bitstreaming. This file did not work after conversion.

Sound quality of the file that I did convert successfully (no filter) is OK, but I cannot compare to the original (since I can't play the original)!


----------



## capetownwatches

username1 said:


> How does the NFB11.32 tolerate IEMs? I am planning to get this unit and just leave it for many years to come hopefully. But i am very interested in quality IEMs, too. So how it get along with one?



It is not recommended to use very sensitive IEMs with NFB-11, as per the website. That said however, on zero gain the volume control is amazingly precise. I cannot see why IEMs cannot be used successfully although I personally have never tried them.


----------



## john57

While there is gain settings there is a risk that you can blow out the headphones 


capetownwatches said:


> OK so now disabling bitstreaming HAS worked (not sure why it did not previously?), but the gain is very low and the sound is veiled. Certainly not as good as the 16 bit 44.1kHz FLAC version I have as well.
> 
> Applying Volume Leveling and Adaptive Volume improved it somewhat, but clarity is still not as good as when bitstreaming. This file did not work after conversion.
> 
> Sound quality of the file that I did convert successfully (no filter) is OK, but I cannot compare to the original (since I can't play the original)!





capetownwatches said:


> OK so now disabling bitstreaming HAS worked (not sure why it did not previously?), but the gain is very low and the sound is veiled. Certainly not as good as the 16 bit 44.1kHz FLAC version I have as well.
> 
> Applying Volume Leveling and Adaptive Volume improved it somewhat, but clarity is still not as good as when bitstreaming. This file did not work after conversion.
> 
> Sound quality of the file that I did convert successfully (no filter) is OK, but I cannot compare to the original (since I can't play the original)!



That sounds more like there is a problem with the DSD file not a issue with MC itself. There should be no difference in volume as long you are using MC volume at max when turn off bitstreaming as you did. Something is odd with the file. Who knows that your LG V20 may internally convert the DSD file just like the MC convert option.


----------



## Elder

capetownwatches said:


> Thanks again for your advice.
> 
> I have installed MC23 and although there are some nice new features, it still does not play the files!
> I will try with Foobar shortly.
> ...


If you still intend to try foobar2000, this tutorial is more up-to-date than the instructions from the Yulong site.

https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.co...-part-3-new-experimental-sacd-plugin-v-0-9-x/


----------



## capetownwatches

Elder said:


> If you still intend to try foobar2000, this tutorial is more up-to-date than the instructions from the Yulong site.
> 
> https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.co...-part-3-new-experimental-sacd-plugin-v-0-9-x/



Thanks Elder - I spent an hour yesterday trying to get foobar working properly for DSD playback, with no luck - it is very frustrating software!

I will simply use native DSD with MC23 instead of bitstreaming when I want to listen to this particular file - or my V20 which is no slouch.


----------



## capetownwatches

john57 said:


> While there is gain settings there is a risk that you can blow out the headphones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree that the problem must be with the file itself - I have only come across this problem with 2 files out of all my many DSD recordings.
The LG V20 does not convert or modify the file in any way.

Therefore the issue must be with the way these 2 particular files interact with the JRiver software, or they would not play on the V20 at all if they were faulty.

When I finally have the time and inclination to setup foobar2000 we will find out if they play on that - my bet is that they will...


----------



## john57 (Oct 1, 2017)

capetownwatches said:


> I agree that the problem must be with the file itself - I have only come across this problem with 2 files out of all my many DSD recordings.
> The LG V20 does not convert or modify the file in any way.


The LGV20 does not convert DSD? I did a quick check and it seems that maybe it does.
_LG has hamstrung the V20 by providing software that cannot take full advantage of the ES9218 DAC and giving no way for 3rd party vendors to do so either. They indicate in spec sheets and advertising that they support DSD and high bitrate PCM, but they really only convert DSD to PCM and decimate the audio so that what was recorded is not exactly what you hear.  _
https://www.reddit.com/r/lgv20/comments/5arox6/dsd_and_the_v20/

I am not sure how correct the information is but it is not unusual desktop DAC's  I know to convert the DSD file to PCM for processing. If your LG20 has a digital volume controls and it is able to adjust the volume of the DSD file that mean it is doing it in the PCM domain. Only analog volume control can control the volume of the DSD file natively. My NFB-29H has digital control for the gain resistor relays and operate the volume in the analog domain.

P.S. If I can download your troubled DSD file I can check it out on several other DAC's  that I have that can play DSD natively.


----------



## JimJames

Prolly been asked before but how you reckon this audio gn nfb11 would pair with the k701? cause I was thinking on getting the hifiman's he400i but if it can power sufficiently the k701 i might save some good money. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elder (Oct 1, 2017)

capetownwatches said:


> Thanks Elder - I spent an hour yesterday trying to get foobar working properly for DSD playback, with no luck - it is very frustrating software!
> 
> I will simply use native DSD with MC23 instead of bitstreaming when I want to listen to this particular file - or my V20 which is no slouch.


I have a foobar2000 portable installation that is ready to use.

Download from this OneDrive link:

https://1drv.ms/f/s!AgUKiBSHyR2thbwGFTQagMN0p3uDlw

You will have to install the DSDTranscoder. I did not figured out how to make it work in the portable foobar folder, so you will have to install it if you did not have done it, yet.
It is in a folder inside of the SACD Decoder component installation zip file.

https://sourceforge.net/projects/sacddecoder/files/foo_input_sacd/

Once having DSDTransconder installed, just run foobar2000.exe from the portable folder I shared with you.

Check the foobar2000 configurations.
Go to File/Preferences/Output and select the DSD : ASIO : DSD Transcoder (DoP/Native) and click on OK






Go to File/Preferences/Output/ASIO and double click on DSD Transcoder (DoP/Native)





Select your DAC ASIO device and change all formats that are set as DoP to DSD





Change the library folders to where you have your music stored.
File/Preferences/Media Library





You can select the music files from the Album List. It is also possible to open a music file directly by the File/Open menu.

I hope this will make it easier for you running foobar2000.

Cheers,

Elder


----------



## Elder

JimJames said:


> Prolly been asked before but how you reckon this audio gn nfb11 would pair with the k701? cause I was thinking on getting the hifiman's he400i but if it can power sufficiently the k701 i might save some good money. Thanks in advance!


Looking at the K701 specs, as it has 62 ohms, 105 dB SPL/V sensitivity and considering that the NFB-11 has 1800 mW@50ohms and 10Vrms of output, I am pretty sure it will drive that headphones easily. It drives my DT990 Pro 250 ohms (96dB of sensitivity) very well. The HE400i is one of the easiest to drive HiFiMan headphones but it seems to be no easier for the amp than the K701. Beware that all I have said is based on specifications, only. I have never tried the an Audio-gd NFB amp with the K701, however I tried a NFB-15.1 with the old HE400 (less sensitive than both K701 and HE400i) and they matched very well. I ended up selling the NFB-15.1 to the HE400 owner. The NFB-11.28 has a similar amp. I believe all Audio-gd single ended NFB series share the same amp.


----------



## JimJames

Elder said:


> Looking at the K701 specs, as it has 62 ohms, 105 dB SPL/V sensitivity and considering that the NFB-11 has 1800 mW@50ohms and 10Vrms of output, I am pretty sure it will drive that headphones easily. It drives my DT990 Pro 250 ohms (96dB of sensitivity) very well. The HE400i is one of the easiest to drive HiFiMan headphones but it seems to be no easier for the amp than the K701. Beware that all I have said is based on specifications, only. I have never tried the an Audio-gd NFB amp with the K701, however I tried a NFB-15.1 with the old HE400 (less sensitive than both K701 and HE400i) and they matched very well. I ended up selling the NFB-15.1 to the HE400 owner. The NFB-11.28 has a similar amp. I believe all Audio-gd single ended NFB series share the same amp.


Good to know, thanks man!


----------



## capetownwatches (Oct 5, 2017)

john57 said:


> The LGV20 does not convert DSD? I did a quick check and it seems that maybe it does.
> _LG has hamstrung the V20 by providing software that cannot take full advantage of the ES9218 DAC and giving no way for 3rd party vendors to do so either. They indicate in spec sheets and advertising that they support DSD and high bitrate PCM, but they really only convert DSD to PCM and decimate the audio so that what was recorded is not exactly what you hear.  _
> https://www.reddit.com/r/lgv20/comments/5arox6/dsd_and_the_v20/
> 
> ...



I do not agree with the post on Reddit, and much of what was said has been proven incorrect. The V20 does not convert DSD to PCM, it plays it natively (and better than any other mobile and most dedicated DAPs too).
FYI, it also has an ANALOGUE volume control.

Thanks for your offer to check out the DSD file. 

Enjoy and I look forward to your feedback!


----------



## capetownwatches

Elder said:


> I have a foobar2000 portable installation that is ready to use.
> 
> Download from this OneDrive link:
> 
> ...



That's great Elder - thank you! 

I will use your setup and I am sure it will be very useful.
I'll keep you posted once I have found the time to play with it.


----------



## capetownwatches (Oct 1, 2017)

JimJames said:


> Prolly been asked before but how you reckon this audio gn nfb11 would pair with the k701? cause I was thinking on getting the hifiman's he400i but if it can power sufficiently the k701 i might save some good money. Thanks in advance!



I have the K612 (120 ohm/101 dB SPL/V) and my NFB-11 has no trouble at all driving the crap out of them. The K701 is a little easier to drive than the K612 so you'll have no issues at all.


----------



## JimJames

capetownwatches said:


> I have the K612 (120 ohm/101 dB SPL/V) and my NFB-11 has no trouble at all driving the crap out of them. The K701 is substantially easier to drive.


Even better to know! Cause I am about to buy my first hifi setup (for pc) and my idea was to invest the most on the cans and then tighten the burdget for the dac/amp. But now that thanks to the guy from dms3 tv on youtube I've found about this godly dac/amp (he even says that many people prefer this over the dedicated 800€ one from sennheiser, is it really that good?) I'm considering to look into the akgs given that they're regarded as great headphones (k612,k701/2...) for very low price (they rank among cans in the 300-400 bracket right?) instead of the he400i, ATH AD900 or sens hd600 and 650 (or even hd700 if they sound similar to the 800 which I love, and if I can get 'em down to near 300€) that I had been trying. I listen to a very wide variety of genres but would prefer them to shine the most on symphonies, which I guess soundstage, imaging and dinamic sound is which I should look for.

I'm asking these recommendations here instead of the general thread for it because if this dac/amp is as good as everyone is raving about then it would become the principal part for my setup and then choose the headphones I prefer within 300€ , so basically if I'd like the akgs as much as the sens or hifimans I'd be saving good money which I very much need right now. Much obliged fellars


----------



## john57

capetownwatches said:


> I do not agree with the post on Reddit, and much of what was said has been proven incorrect. The V20 does not convert DSD to PCM, it plays it natively (and better than any other mobile and most dedicated DAPs too).
> FYI, it also has an ANALOGUE volume control.
> 
> Thanks for your offer to check out the DSD file. I have uploaded to Onedrive here:
> ...


No problem with the onedrive DSD file on my NFB-29H, IFI nano and IFI Retro all indicating DSD playback.


----------



## capetownwatches

john57 said:


> No problem with the onedrive DSD file on my NFB-29H, IFI nano and IFI Retro all indicating DSD playback.



Bizarre...it cannot be my DAC surely? It plays literally everything else flawlessly.
I must run it with foobar2000 ASAP to put my mind at rest!

Thanks for taking the trouble to test the file.


----------



## john57

capetownwatches said:


> Bizarre...it cannot be my DAC surely? It plays literally everything else flawlessly.
> I must run it with foobar2000 ASAP to put my mind at rest!
> 
> Thanks for taking the trouble to test the file.


 Next download the file and reconfirm that you can not play the file. As an engineer sometimes I have to confirm multi times to make sure of the results. Second, do you have the Amanero USB interface option?


----------



## capetownwatches (Oct 1, 2017)

john57 said:


> Next download the file and reconfirm that you can not play the file. As an engineer sometimes I have to confirm multi times to make sure of the results. Second, do you have the Amanero USB interface option?



It gets even stranger - now suddenly the file is bitstreaming, but with intermittent loud pops - basically unlistenable, but previously I might get just a second of playback, now it's playing for up to 30 seconds without popping.
From where must I download?

I have the USB32 interface, not Amanero.


----------



## Elder

capetownwatches said:


> It gets even stranger - now suddenly the file is bitstreaming, but with intermittent loud pops - basically unlistenable, but previously I might get just a second of playback, now it's playing for up to 30 seconds without popping.
> From where must I download?
> 
> I have the USB32 interface, not Amanero.


I am able to play the file you provided with both MC23 and foobar2000 through my NFB R2R 11.
Still need to test with NFB-11.28 and Yulong Sabre DA8. All use Amanero USB input.

Maybe your problem is with your DAC or driver. Try to use different USB ports and cables.
It is also worth trying to increase the buffer size in the device settings. I use the maximum 500ms, however I tried the minimum buffering and also changed the live playback latency to minimum and I was no able to cause any problems with the playback.


----------



## Elder

capetownwatches said:


> It gets even stranger - now suddenly the file is bitstreaming, but with intermittent loud pops - basically unlistenable, but previously I might get just a second of playback, now it's playing for up to 30 seconds without popping.
> From where must I download?
> 
> I have the USB32 interface, not Amanero.


I had no problems playing your file with MC23 or foobar2000. I tested with NFB-11.28, NFB R2R11 and Yulong Sabre DA8. All of them have Amanero Combo384 USB input module.
May be the problem is with your DAC or its Windows driver.
Try changing USB ports and cables.

I believe the download John had suggested is from the OneDrive link you provided. I guess he is thinking in the possibility of the upload download process has somehow changed the file or you may have uploaded the wrong file (like the one you've reconverted instead of the original one).


----------



## capetownwatches

Elder said:


> I had no problems playing your file with MC23 or foobar2000. I tested with NFB-11.28, NFB R2R11 and Yulong Sabre DA8. All of them have Amanero Combo384 USB input module.
> May be the problem is with your DAC or its Windows driver.
> Try changing USB ports and cables.
> 
> I believe the download John had suggested is from the OneDrive link you provided. I guess he is thinking in the possibility of the upload download process has somehow changed the file or you may have uploaded the wrong file (like the one you've reconverted instead of the original one).



I've changed USB ports and cable and reloaded drivers - it has not made a difference unfortunately.
The file on Onedrive is the original, unconverted file.

We will persist and find a solution eventually!


----------



## Elder (Oct 5, 2017)

capetownwatches said:


> I've changed USB ports and cable and reloaded drivers - it has not made a difference unfortunately.
> The file on Onedrive is the original, unconverted file.
> 
> We will persist and find a solution eventually!


Try this procedure to compress the DSD file to WavPack:

https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.com/digital/pc-software/compressing-dsd-files-with-wavpack-5/

I have done with the sample you provided. It really makes the file smaller and both MC23 and foobar2000 play it as DSD.
I believe MC20 will not play DSD files encoded in WavPack as bitstreamed DSD.
This feature was introduced in MC23 as you can see form the link below.

https://yabb.jriver.com/interact/index.php?topic=110703.msg765579#msg765579

If your MC23 trial has not expired, yet, you can check if this compressed file works.
The foobar2000 as I provided you will play it as DSD.


----------



## capetownwatches

Elder said:


> Try this procedure to compress the DSD file to WavPack:
> 
> https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.com/digital/pc-software/compressing-dsd-files-with-wavpack-5/
> 
> ...



Thanks for this - I have downloaded WavPack and encoded the same track...the same problem persists! 
I tried your .wv file with the same result - silence for the most part along with random loud pops.

What is it with these files and my DAC??  

I chose another random file to encode and it worked perfectly!

Where to from here...?


----------



## Elder (Oct 5, 2017)

capetownwatches said:


> Thanks for this - I have downloaded WavPack and encoded the same track...the same problem persists!
> I tried your .wv file with the same result - silence for the most part along with random loud pops.
> 
> What is it with these files and my DAC??
> ...


You can upsample to double DSD.
I am not sure MC20 can do it, but MC23 can.






I have the DSD input plug-in set to increase level by 6db and 30 kHz filter. You have to use some filter. I tried without filter and there were some artifacts present in the converted audio.
I recommend you testing different filters and chose the one you like more, if you can hear any difference.





I also enabled SoX resampler in audio configuration.

I believe JRiver does a very good job with upsampling and resampling. It uses 64 bit depth processing.
SoX is considered one of the best resampling algorithms, so I chose to enable it in the configuration.

To save space, you can losslessly compress to WavPack.
I've done this with your sample and I did not notice any degradation in audio quality.
The compressed WavPack file lost the tagging information. May be it is a matter of configuration of the batch encoder.
If you are not short in storage space, you should not bother compressing the album.


----------



## capetownwatches

Elder said:


> You can upsample to double DSD. If you
> I am not sure MC20 can do it, but MC23 can.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice - I will try resampling when I get home.

I am running MC23 at the moment, so looking forward to trying this out.


----------



## ld100 (Oct 8, 2017)

Anyone can recommend a significant step up from NFB-11? I love my unit, but keep thinking about trying something that would be even better... Has anyone upgraded to something that is similar featurewise, but is a step up?


----------



## Elder

ld100 said:


> Anyone can recommend a significant step up from NFB-11? I love my unit, but keep thinking about trying something that would be even better... Has anyone upgraded to something that is similar futurewise, but is a step up?


"Significant step up" is also a significant step up in price.
Maybe you should consider upgrading to a balanced model. Whether this is a significant step up or not in sound quality is dependent on you being able to take advantage of the balanced connection.
Most people say that the balanced connection will improve the sound, but we may be talking about pairing the DAC/AMP with headphones with higher price tag, too.
I cannot advise by personal experience as I never tried any balanced headphones driven by a fully balanced DAC/AMP, but tried different headphones with the same single ended amp (NFB-15.1) and say that this may give you a significant step up in sound.
If you already have high end headphones (or amplifier and speakers) that will reveal the differences of the DAC/AMP, then may be advisable to look for a source upgrade. If not, you may consider upgrading your headphones and or speakers first.
The NFB-11 is bargain DAC/AMP combo with power and resolution enough to be paired with high end headphones costing many times its price.


----------



## capetownwatches

capetownwatches said:


> Thanks for the advice - I will try resampling when I get home.
> 
> I am running MC23 at the moment, so looking forward to trying this out.



So I used MC23 to convert the original file into 2.8MHz DSD (the native sample rate - so just a direct conversion with no up or down sampling).

Worked perfectly, sounds wonderful. Go figure.


----------



## Vletrmx

The only thing I'm not a huge fan of on this unit is the feel of the volume knob.  It seems like it sticks occasionally before turning and has a resistance to it that I'm not very fond of.  Does anyone else have issues with this?


----------



## SteakWay

Vletrmx said:


> The only thing I'm not a huge fan of on this unit is the feel of the volume knob.  It seems like it sticks occasionally before turning and has a resistance to it that I'm not very fond of.  Does anyone else have issues with this?


Odd, the volume knob is one of my favorite aspects of the unit.


----------



## PurpleAngel

I just pre-ordered the NFB 11.28, when it gets shipped to me, I'll compare the sound of it to my current NFB-15.
I'll post back the results, if anyone cares?


----------



## Eduards

Vletrmx said:


> The only thing I'm not a huge fan of on this unit is the feel of the volume knob.  It seems like it sticks occasionally before turning and has a resistance to it that I'm not very fond of.  Does anyone else have issues with this?


Yes, I have the same issue. I thought that I was the only one. 
It sticks only when it is not used for while, but when I turn it back and forward, it  turns smoothly.


----------



## capetownwatches

PurpleAngel said:


> I just pre-ordered the NFB 11.28, when it gets shipped to me, I'll compare the sound of it to my current NFB-15.
> I'll post back the results, if anyone cares?



I care - looking forward to your feedback, and interested as to how long it is going to take for you to get delivery of the NFB 11.28.
Seems they are only making these to order?


----------



## etoilebiscuit

PurpleAngel said:


> I just pre-ordered the NFB 11.28, when it gets shipped to me, I'll compare the sound of it to my current NFB-15.
> I'll post back the results, if anyone cares?


please do, like to know what other people feel about it, am a happy owner.


----------



## capetownwatches

SteakWay said:


> Odd, the volume knob is one of my favorite aspects of the unit.



Mine too - it's lovely in it's smooth and precise action - excellent feel IMHO.
I have read that some units may have excess glue on the volume knob, but that this is easily sorted by removing the knob and cleaning it.


----------



## PurpleAngel

capetownwatches said:


> I care - looking forward to your feedback, and interested as to how long it is going to take for you to get delivery of the NFB 11.28.
> Seems they are only making these to order?


The Audio-GD NFB-11.28 website lists the NFB-11.28 as out of stock, but the invoice lists as It will be shipped out with in three days of payment (PayPal).
Guess I'll just have to see how long it takes me to get the NFB-11.28 shipped to me.


----------



## OctavianH (Oct 20, 2017)

A new windows comes and again NFB11.32 disappears from the Playback devices. So it is very simple to do one thing to solve this:
- right click on Start
- Device Manager
- Find the audio-gd entry which is not recognized
- update audio driver
- browse for Vista64 folder and let windows install the driver from this folder

That's all. I hope this helps someone. So no uninstall or whatever, just reinstall the driver from here:

This info is not mine, but I had to remember and do it again because of Fall Creators Update. I hope this will help.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You'll want to review your sounds settings here because I've seen some new stuff which I disabled like "Spatial sound" and others. Any advice on what is OK to disable or change is useful, if someone else finds new stuff which compromises our sound quality.


----------



## capetownwatches

OctavianH said:


> A new windows comes and again NFB11.32 disappears from the Playback devices. So it is very simple to do one thing to solve this:
> - right click on Start
> - Device Manager
> - Find the audio-gd entry which is not recognized
> ...



You should always untick the "Windows Sounds" box - no system sounds at all. Also do the same for Realtek Audio if you have it.


----------



## PurpleAngel

So. my new Audio-GD NFB-11.28 arrived (in California) today (Oct 26th), payment was made on the 18th, so 8 days from payment to arrival.
So far i'm liking the sound 
and will try to do a comparison to my NFB-15 (but not today).


----------



## Elder

PurpleAngel said:


> So. my new Audio-GD NFB-11.28 arrived (in California) today (Oct 26th), payment was made on the 18th, so 8 days from payment to arrival.
> So far i'm liking the sound
> and will try to do a comparison to my NFB-15 (but not today).


Give it at least 100 hours of run in to let the sound to settle down.


----------



## rvcjew

Okay I have a question that perhaps someone can answer. I have a nfb-11 2015-6 edition so using usb drivers version 2 on all machines. My issue is my sound stage changes per machine and I don't know why. PC A is win 7 x64 and does not give 32 bit but even through optical will sound narrow and sounds fine I just have some hearing loss in my right ear so wider is nicer for fatigue. PC B is a laptop (Yoga 2 Pro) an uses a USB 2.0 port and has 10 x64 so in OS have 32 bit set but I don't think this would have any effect on my issue. PC C is a FCU 10 x64 Xeon P50 and everything is a USB 3.1 port (maybe reason). Okay so All of them use J river MC with WASAPI and all have same settings in the app. PC A and C have narrow stage but for reason PC B has a wider stage and I Want to retire PC B in the future but as it sits now I have PC B used for nothing but listening to music and RDP into it to control it. It's a pain and eats space on the desk and power. My goal is to get the PC C to match the same signature and just use it exclusively. Also not that it matters but all music is run off Jrivers media server off PC A. Im thinking perhaps the USB ports matter but don't know how it would minus the shielding differences. PC B was the same with Win 8.1 also for reference.

Malcolm


----------



## CT007

Rewrap said:


> Just got my NFB-11.28 today. Got it to replace my Schiit Uber stack. There's hardly any significant difference in sound, but I feel like the nfb11 is brighter on some occasions.


I am finding the same. I want to swap my MM+Jot for the NFB(because of random USB disconnects...), but the NFB has some treble spike/brightness going on  If only I could get the USB crap fixed......... X__X


----------



## Luminance

CT007 said:


> I am finding the same. I want to swap my MM+Jot for the NFB(because of random USB disconnects...), but the NFB has some treble spike/brightness going on  If only I could get the USB crap fixed......... X__X


NFB 11 has different DAC chip - Sabre ES9028 Pro  vs  Modi's AKM AK4490.  Sabre DAC's are known to be a little bit brighter.
However you can try setting the digital filter to "Fast Roll-off, Linear", (all three jumpers selected: FIR_0  FIR_1 FIR_2)  to see if there's improvement.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/aud...pression-thread.624517/page-180#post-13671412


----------



## CT007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Luminance said:


> NFB 11 has different DAC chip - Sabre ES9028 Pro  vs  Modi's AKM AK4490.  Sabre DAC's are known to be a little bit brighter.
> However you can try setting the digital filter to "Fast Roll-off, Linear", (all three jumpers selected: FIR_0  FIR_1 FIR_2)  to see if there's improvement.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/aud...pression-thread.624517/page-180#post-13671412


What a shame that such a chip is even used, with such sibilance, however slight it may be  This AKM stuff is good stuff ^ ^

My STX card's chip is a bit bright, but _not_ sibilant.


----------



## capetownwatches

CT007 said:


> What a shame that such a chip is even used, with such sibilance, however slight it may be  This AKM stuff is good stuff ^ ^



It is no "shame" at all! My NFB11 (2017) has ES9018 and it is NOT bright or sibilant at all in my system. 

In fact to my ears it is actually towards warm rather than bright. I have no issues with a wide range of headphones.
Try HD600 and see what you think.


----------



## CT007

capetownwatches said:


> It is no "shame" at all! My NFB11 (2017) has ES9018 and it is NOT bright or sibilant at all in my system.
> 
> In fact to my ears it is actually towards warm rather than bright. I have no issues with a wide range of headphones.
> Try HD600 and see what you think.


Well, of course HD600 is a far less detailed headphone, so you probably won't notice =p I just sold my 600's after several years of good use, heh.

I notice/noticed the sibilance during speech/vocals, mainly.


----------



## cel4145

CT007 said:


> What a shame that such a chip is even used, with such sibilance, however slight it may be





capetownwatches said:


> It is no "shame" at all! My NFB11 (2017) has ES9018 and it is NOT bright or sibilant at all in my system.
> 
> In fact to my ears it is actually towards warm rather than bright. I have no issues with a wide range of headphones.
> Try HD600 and see what you think.



I wouldn't call it a "shame" that it is being used either. The ES9018 was the darling of DAC chips here on Head-Fi in DACs for < $1000 for a couple of years or so there until recently. I don't think it's gotten any worse. LOL


----------



## CT007

Luminance said:


> NFB 11 has different DAC chip - Sabre ES9028 Pro  vs  Modi's AKM AK4490.


AD5547 for Multibit, actually.


----------



## Autostart (Nov 14, 2017)

Ordered my R2R 11 by email (11-6-2017). A-GD requested funds by email via PP the very next day (11-7-2017). Got an email yesterday (11-13-2017) that my item has shipped. Everything is going smooth as can be.


----------



## Elder

CT007 said:


> I notice/noticed the sibilance during speech/vocals, mainly.



I have a Yulong DA8 (ES9018), a NFB-11.28 (ES9028 Pro), an R2R 11 (discrete R2R ladder DAC) and an Oppo BDP-95 (ES9018). I used all these DACs in my main system with an integrated amplifier (valved input with IcePower output) and Neat Elite SX and ELAC Elegant 305 speakers. I also used them on my computer desk with a Trends Audio TA-10.2P Class T mini amplifier and Elite Motive 3 Speakers. With headphones, I used all of them (except the Oppo) with their internal HP amp. I only have done serious listening with Beyerdynamic  DT-990 Pro. The Beyers are not as resolving as the STAX you have but should sibilate more as lots of people complain of too much highs. The Neat Elites are very sweet in the highs and may mask a little sibilance tendencies, however the ELACs have some treble emphasis (around 10KHz, I guess) that could reveal them. The desktop system is also a little brighter than the main system. I do not consider the Sabres more sibilant than the discrete R2R DAC. The DACs have very subtle differences but all have a neutral signature and I cannot tell much difference in the spectral balance among them. I am making this comparison based on memory, but sibilances never bothered me with any of these DACs and, when they do, I believe it is more related to the recording than to the devices, as good recordings are OK with all of these DACs. In general, my preferred DAC with speakers is the Yulong and with HP is the R2R, so far. My Audio-gd's are still running in and may improve with time.
It is worth noting that all these DACs have a very long burn in to reach their best. My Yulong took ages to eliminate some harshness it had while new. The Audio-gd's seem to have a faster burn-in but I believe they will keep improving for a long time. Give your Audio-gd some time before giving up on it. Keep it on all the time. Try the different filter options it offers. The NFB series are good stuff with incredible value. My units are getting close to the Yulong that costs more than the two together.

Cheers,

Elder


----------



## CT007

Elder said:


> It is worth noting that all these DACs have a very long burn in to reach their best. My Yulong took ages to eliminate some harshness it had while new.


Oh man, I couldn't stand those DT990's. Mega bright & tinny IIRC :s

While such burn-in may be factual... there is no way I would ever buy product X, with it's "advantageous" trade-off of having to wait 300 hours to save a few bucks, over product Y that has no such flaw to begin with(!). Certainly such things were unavoidable with past technology, though, at a certain price/performance range.

Concerning recording/material quality, I was simply watching a basic 720p YouTube video, and that's when I picked up the Sabre sibilance.


----------



## capetownwatches

CT007 said:


> Oh man, I couldn't stand those DT990's. Mega bright & tinny IIRC :s



Is it not wonderful that we are all different, and hold our own opinions and experience. 

I love my DT990s and TO MY EARS and IN MY RIG they are absolutely not overly bright.

I have compared them to many other headphones and keep on coming back to them when I am looking for an exciting presentation.


----------



## Elder

CT007 said:


> Oh man, I couldn't stand those DT990's. Mega bright & tinny IIRC :s
> 
> While such burn-in may be factual... there is no way I would ever buy product X, with it's "advantageous" trade-off of having to wait 300 hours to save a few bucks, over product Y that has no such flaw to begin with(!). Certainly such things were unavoidable with past technology, though, at a certain price/performance range.
> 
> Concerning recording/material quality, I was simply watching a basic 720p YouTube video, and that's when I picked up the Sabre sibilance.



My DT-990's are the Pro 250 ohms version that is different from the Premium version. I do not consider them "mega bright". I have never heard the Premium version, so I cannot compare them, but surely they have different character as they have different purposes.
I know the DT-990 Pro's are not flat, but they are not overly ear piercing bright, at least not for my ears. I can spend hours of listening without a trace of hearing fatigue.

I guess what you are considering a Sabre flaw, it is not actually a flaw. It is a very resolving DAC chip and it is very regarded as one of the best sigma-delta based DAC's ever. Maybe it is "too good" and this is what is bothering you. It will show the flaws of the source more a obviously.
YouTube videos should not be considered as a good source reference, right? Maybe your other DAC is designed to sound good no matter the source, being more forgiven with not so good sources. This is not a flaw, neither. What matters is that you find a setup the pleases you. And what pleases you may displease others.
Note that the DAC chip is just part of the complete DAC device. The implementations is very determining of the final result. So we should be more careful before blaming the Sabre chip on the DAC's flaws. The whole thing should be considered.

Concerning the burn-in, higher-end devices usually are the ones that are more affected by it. I was once skeptical about burn-in but now I am a believer, as I was converted by experience.
What I do not understand is why the running time improves the quality. May be it is because the things are settling down, and while the components are not stabilized, they worsen the result while they are moving to the stable state.
This is particularly important for the oscillators. Sigma-delta conversion is very sensitive to clock stability (jitter). New oscillators may have a higher phase noise than old ones, as their crystal is still breaking-in (like the loudspeakers suspension). The crystal actually vibrates and does have a break-in time. I believe that even the temperature compensated crystal oscillators (TCXO's) need some time to stabilize and will also have a better performance after warm up.
So burn-in and warm-up may have a significant influence and will be more important in more refined devices.

Cheers.


----------



## CT007

capetownwatches said:


> I love my DT990s and TO MY EARS and IN MY RIG they are absolutely not overly bright.


Did you like them more than the 880's? I've only heard 880 & 990 250 Ohm Premiums. 880 was a lot more full & less bright.


----------



## CT007

Elder said:


> I guess what you are considering a Sabre flaw, it is not actually a flaw. It is a very resolving DAC chip and it is very regarded as one of the best sigma-delta based DAC's ever. Maybe it is "too good" and this is what is bothering you. It will show the flaws of the source more a obviously.
> YouTube videos should not be considered as a good source reference, right? Maybe your other DAC is designed to sound good no matter the source, being more forgiven with not so good sources. This is not a flaw, neither. What matters is that you find a setup the pleases you. And what pleases you may displease others.
> Note that the DAC chip is just part of the complete DAC device. The implementations is very determining of the final result. So we should be more careful before blaming the Sabre chip on the DAC's flaws. The whole thing should be considered.
> 
> ...


Ah, good points! I can see how the Sabre's could be more resolving/detailed, potentially. Similar to HD800 vs something not so super detailed. I truly hope that, when I do finally get to hear HD800(in this chain) that they don't add any sibilance back in :|

Interesting about DAC chips VS DAC implementation. I know that I prefer a more forgiving sound, like my old HD600(not detailed at all), yet still detailed.  So, if you were doing mixing, I _guess_ you would want a Sabre over the Modi Multibit/AD5547(?). I never cared for any Grado I've heard, either lol.

Supposedly the NFB-11.28 is tested for 100 hours before it even ships to you, so there really should be no further need for burn-in :| Unless that is simple, low-level functionality testing.

Fascinating stuff about the crystals... I have zero knowledge of it :0


----------



## capetownwatches

CT007 said:


> Did you like them more than the 880's? I've only heard 880 & 990 250 Ohm Premiums. 880 was a lot more full & less bright.



I find 990 Pro 250 to be a much fuller sounding headphone than any 880 version, with significantly more extended (ok boosted) bass and treble. The 880 is much smoother and is a more accurate can perhaps, but the 990 Pro is a very "fun" headphone to my ears. Great for any rock and heavy metal in particular.


----------



## CT007 (Nov 17, 2017)

capetownwatches said:


> I find 990 Pro 250 to be a much fuller sounding headphone than any 880 version, with significantly more extended (ok boosted) bass and treble. The 880 is much smoother and is a more accurate can perhaps, but the 990 Pro is a very "fun" headphone to my ears. Great for any rock and heavy metal in particular.


Really? It sounds like one of us is getting the 990 & 880 mixed up :5 Doesn't the 880 have more bass? 990 more treble? Oh, 990 PRO... Surely the Pro can't be much different than the Premium?


----------



## Elder (Nov 17, 2017)

CT007 said:


> Really? It sounds like one of us is getting the 990 & 880 mixed up :5 Doesn't the 880 have more bass? 990 more treble? Oh, 990 PRO... Surely the Pro can't be much different than the Premium?


The Premium's and the Pro's are different. The Pro's drivers are different and the the pressure of the cans over the head is stronger. Sound signature is adjusted for professional audio monitoring/mixing. They should be more neutral than the Premium's.


----------



## Elder (Nov 17, 2017)

Elder said:


> The Premium's and the Pro's are different. The Pro's drivers are different and the the pressure of the cans over the head is stronger. Sound signature is adjusted for professional audio monitoring/mixing. They should be more neutral then the Premium's.


I've just looked for information about the differences between Pro's and non Pro's Beyers. I found the information about Pro's vs Edition. I do not know if the "Edition" and "Premium" are the same.
I figured that I was wrong stating that the drivers and the sound are different. According to the info from the Beyerdynamic web site, both, Pro and Edition, have the same sound and drivers, however the Pro versions have a stronger clamping force, different aesthetics and cable.

https://support.beyerdynamic.com/hc...d-Edition-models-of-DT-770-DT-880-and-DT-990-

I remember, by the time I bought my DT-990 Pro's (long ago), that Beyer stated that the Pro drivers had a lighter, thinner diaphragm, resulting in an impulse response similar to electrostatic headphones (I thought this was a bold statement). Maybe the models currently marketed (I believe they are still on production) are more similar than they were in the past.

Sorry for the misinformation.

Edit:
DT-990 Pro manual

https://www.beyerdynamic.de/amfile/file/download/file_id/3873/product_id/352/

Here is the info, from the manual, about the diaphragm:

The weight of the diaphragm and moving coil of this headphone is approx. 20% compared to other current models. As a result, the DT 990 PRO offers similar pulse characteristics as electrostatic headphones.

More info (use Google Chrome translation feature, if you do not read German)
https://www.beyerdynamic.de/dt-990-pro.html
https://www.beyerdynamic.de/dt-990-edition.html


----------



## CT007

Elder said:


> I've just looked for information about the differences between Pro's and non Pro's Beyers. I found the information about Pro's vs Edition. I do not know if the "Edition" and "Premium" are the same.
> I figured that I was wrong stating that the drivers and the sound are different. According to the info from the Beyerdynamic web site, both, Pro and Edition, have the same sound and drivers, however the Pro versions have a stronger clamping force, different aesthetics and cable.
> 
> https://support.beyerdynamic.com/hc...d-Edition-models-of-DT-770-DT-880-and-DT-990-
> ...


You are a real trooper, man. =p Good stuff.


----------



## capetownwatches (Nov 18, 2017)

Elder said:


> I've just looked for information about the differences between Pro's and non Pro's Beyers. I found the information about Pro's vs Edition. I do not know if the "Edition" and "Premium" are the same.
> I figured that I was wrong stating that the drivers and the sound are different. According to the info from the Beyerdynamic web site, both, Pro and Edition, have the same sound and drivers, however the Pro versions have a stronger clamping force, different aesthetics and cable.



Thanks for the info Elder - you are always so willing to share knowledge.

"Edition" is the correct name for the Home Use version of the DT series.
"Premium" is simply a name that has stuck to them, so they are one and the same.
And the Pro and Edition sound identical - obviously.


----------



## capetownwatches

Greetings - a question please. I am using my NFB11 as a DAC only into my Woo amp. I use only fixed output and I have read (in this thread I think!) that in fixed out setting the gain should be fixed as well. 
But on my amp I can change between low and high gain while using fixed out.

Is this correct and if so, which is the correct setting - low or high?

I am using high because it sounds better and I have more gain on the amp - don't have to push it too hard to get nice volume levels.

Thanks!


----------



## JaMo

@ capetownwatches

You are already using the best sounding (high) alternative. So in that aspect You are right. 

/Jan


----------



## capetownwatches

JaMo said:


> @ capetownwatches
> 
> You are already using the best sounding (high) alternative. So in that aspect You are right.
> 
> /Jan



I am happy with the sound but as audiophiles we always want to know if there is maybe a better way!

My amp has 100 Kilo-Ohms input impedance.
Would there be any advantage to using "Variable" output and increasing the output to close to 5V rather than 2.5V "Fixed"?
Apart from increased volume, which I do not require since my WA3 has plenty of gain on tap.

Perhaps I must experiment with using "Variable" output and "Low" gain setting and compare.
This I shall do and report back - inquiring minds want to know!

Of course I am certain other forumers have done just this - perhaps they could share their experiences?


----------



## Elder

capetownwatches said:


> I am happy with the sound but as audiophiles we always want to know if there is maybe a better way!
> 
> My amp has 100 Kilo-Ohms input impedance.
> Would there be any advantage to using "Variable" output and increasing the output to close to 5V rather than 2.5V "Fixed"?
> ...


Increasing NFB-11 output to its maximum 5V (by means of variable output mode) means an increase of only 6dB. If the WA3 valved (or tubed, if you prefer) input driver is before the volume control, then increasing the input level may overdrive the valve a little bit. Overdriving a valve will cause some distortion, but valve distortion is, sometimes, pleasing. It may add some color and warmth, but it will alter the sound. Too much overdrive will cause compression and distortion like the ones we use to see (or hear) from guitar amps and pedals.

I did not find the input range specifications for the WA3 input, but some amps can support up to 10Vrms. If this is the case, you will not be able to overdrive the amp input.

Using a higher output from the NFB-11, will put its internal amp out of the "Class A" range. Audio-gd does not specify what is the level the amp will start operate in A/B class, just says in the manual "The NFB-11 built in high bias current amps , for most headphones at normal listen volume it is working at class A state". It is also possible that the NFB-11 have a higher distortion with the higher output, but, unlike valves, transistor distortion will never be pleasing at any level.

It is OK to experiment all possible combinations. Let your ear be the judge.

100 kohms input means the WA3 is an easy load for the source. It is quite OK for the NFB-11.

Cheers,

Elder


----------



## stacksmasher

I thought the same thing until I got better headphones.  There is a huge difference in driving power and clarity. 




Rewrap said:


> Just got my NFB-11.28 today. Got it to replace my Schiit Uber stack. There's hardly any significant difference in sound, but I feel like the nfb11 is brighter on some occasions.


----------



## stacksmasher

I feel the same exact way!   I have spent cash on things that I instantly regret. This is money well spent!




jist said:


> I received mine today.
> Have been trying it out for a couple of hours now, with a wide mix of music and recordings, and until now it exceeds all my expectations.
> Fantastic sound quality, great features and very well built.
> My AKG headphones are sounding a little bit bright in the mid-highs, so I'll try out the jumper setting for 'warmer sound' one of these days.
> ...


----------



## Nadham

I will be getting delivery of Senn HD 6XX in few weeks hence I am in the market for a DAC/ AMP. I originally thought of buying ifi Nano iDSD BL due to its portability and availability in UK, but now I have changed my mind to buy either NFB 11.28 or NFB 11 R2R - looking for suggestions on which one to buy between these. Not sure if Audio-GD will release NFB 11.38 in coming weeks/ month (just a guess that they may release a basic model with Sabre ES9038 Pro)


----------



## PurpleAngel

Nadham said:


> I will be getting delivery of Senn HD 6XX in few weeks hence I am in the market for a DAC/ AMP. I originally thought of buying ifi Nano iDSD BL due to its portability and availability in UK, but now I have changed my mind to buy either NFB 11.28 or NFB 11 R2R - looking for suggestions on which one to buy between these. Not sure if Audio-GD will release NFB 11.38 in coming weeks/ month (just a guess that they may release a basic model with Sabre ES9038 Pro)



The NFB-11.28 is a fairly new revision, to the NFB-11 series, so I doubt Audio-GD will come out with a NFB-11.38 anytime in the near future or even in the next year (my two cents).


----------



## Nadham

PurpleAngel said:


> The NFB-11.28 is a fairly new revision, to the NFB-11 series, so I doubt Audio-GD will come out with a NFB-11.38 anytime in the near future or even in the next year (my two cents).



Thanks for the info, any recommendation between NFB 11.28 vs R2R ? also, has anyone paired NFB with Oneplus phones using USB?


----------



## unclebrudy

Nadham said:


> Thanks for the info, any recommendation between NFB 11.28 vs R2R ? also, has anyone paired NFB with Oneplus phones using USB?


I've posted my thoughts in the past here. They both are wonderful, and cater to different sonic preferences.


----------



## Nadham

unclebrudy said:


> I've posted my thoughts in the past here. They both are wonderful, and cater to different sonic preferences.


Thanks, that was very useful


----------



## BenF

I am completely baffled.
NFB-11.32 has a 2.5VRMS line out, Oppo HA-2 has a 1VRMS line out.
Yet when I connect them to O2, the setup with HA-2 sounds louder... (NFB-11.32 is set to "Fixed", not "Variable")
How is this possible?


----------



## jaxz

Switch to high gain.


----------



## BenF

jaxz said:


> Switch to high gain.


I'm always using high gain on O2


----------



## jaxz

High gain on NFB 11.


----------



## BenF

jaxz said:


> High gain on NFB 11.


Isn't the gain supposed to be for the amplifier part, not for the DAC?


----------



## jaxz

Yes but has effect on the lineout. I don't know the topology but gain works both headphone out and lineout.


----------



## BenF

jaxz said:


> Yes but has effect on the lineout. I don't know the topology but gain works both headphone out and lineout.


You were right, gain does affect fixed output.
Mystery solved - thank you!


----------



## Nadham

It is interesting to see that most of the recent orders are R2R 11 http://www.audio-gd.com/Shipment.htm. I think I will go ahead with R2R 11 order and hope my Senn HD 6xx and R2R 11 delivered on time for Chrismas holidays


----------



## 401133

Just recieved the R2R 11. Anyone know which drivers to download for these, or am I supposed to use the same ones for the 11.28?


----------



## Autostart

BenF said:


> You were right, gain does affect fixed output.
> Mystery solved - thank you!



If you're using the R2R 11 or the NFB 11 as a dac output ( stand alone ) and the volume has an effect on line out you can open the top cover and change the pinout to have ' Line Out ' stable volume. Low gain is 1v and high 2.5v I believe.


----------



## Elder

generalako said:


> Just recieved the R2R 11. Anyone know which drivers to download for these, or am I supposed to use the same ones for the 11.28?


It is the same driver for the 11.28. Both have the Amanero USB module.
If you have both R2R and 11.28, You cannot use both at the same time with ASIO. You can try using both with WDM, though. It worked partially for me. I had some issues. It is better to keep only one connected or powered on.


----------



## 401133

Hmmm. Strange. Like the NFB 11.28 I feel its highest volume is quite low, considering the amplifier that its built with (this is with high gain enabled). Especially compared to other Dac/Amps with that are have less powerful specs. I also have a direct connection from the amp to the Bowers & Wilkins MM-1 (which for some reason works when I have the buttons on "USB" on the right one and "Variable" on the left one) speakers, and not only do they not get very loud. But they also sound very muddy and distorted, compared to the speakers' own DAC/Amp.


----------



## 401133 (Nov 30, 2017)

Here's a video demonstrating what I mean:

https://streamable.com/k8rex

Not only is peak volume not loud enough, but it also reveals a lot of distortion pretty quickly. Dafuq?


----------



## Autostart

generalako said:


> Here's a video demonstrating what I mean:
> 
> https://streamable.com/k8rex
> 
> Not only is peak volume not loud enough, but it also reveals a lot of distortion pretty quickly. Dafuq?


What kind of phone do you have? If you have an android it should be plug and play with an adapter. Try to eliminate the computer as your source. If it still does it then you can look at it being the dac amp


----------



## 401133

I don't have my Android phone connected to anything...My NFB is connected via USB to the PC (for Headphones), and RCA-Aux to the speakers. I swwitch between Variable/HP to switch between headphones and speakers.


----------



## Autostart

generalako said:


> I don't have my Android phone connected to anything...My NFB is connected via USB to the PC (for Headphones), and RCA-Aux to the speakers. I swwitch between Variable/HP to switch between headphones and speakers.



I understand you're using the pc. I want to eliminate the pc. Many many settings in the pc. If it works on your phone then you know it's the pc, but if not and you have the same issue with your phone you know it's the dac amp.


----------



## capetownwatches (Nov 30, 2017)

Autostart said:


> If you're using the R2R 11 or the NFB 11 as a dac output ( stand alone ) and the volume has an effect on line out you can open the top cover and change the pinout to have ' Line Out ' stable volume. Low gain is 1v and high 2.5v I believe.



Changing the pin changes the output to 'Variable' only, effectively disabling the "Fixed' setting. As far as I know. The gain setting continues to have an effect on the output. High is 2.5V.


----------



## Elder

generalako said:


> Here's a video demonstrating what I mean:
> 
> https://streamable.com/k8rex
> 
> Not only is peak volume not loud enough, but it also reveals a lot of distortion pretty quickly. Dafuq?


From what I see in your video, you have the DAC output set on variable with high gain and the volume control is nearly to the maximum.
May be the output is too loud and distorted due to overloading the speakers input. You should set all Windows volume to the maximum and the speaker volume initially to the middle. Turn the NFB volume to the minimum with low gain. Play some music and start turning the DAC volume up. If it is not too loud at 2 o'clock, turn the volume knob down and change the gain to high and start turning the volume up again. If it is not too loud at 2 o'clock, increase the speakers volume. It is better to control the volume with the DAC knob instead of using the Windows or the application volume control. If you want to use the speakers volume control instead, set the DAC's output to fixed and try both low and high gain for the best sound.
The B&W MM-1 has a DSP, so it will convert the analog signal from the analog input to digital for processing, so the quality of the sound will be limited by its ADC and DAC. You should get a better result using its internal DAC (USB). Even so, it is advisable to keep the Windows and the application volume control at the maximum. For both the NFB and the MM-1 audio device settings in Windows, set the format to 44.1 kHz and the maximum bit depth available for each device.


----------



## cel4145

Agree with Elder. If your B&W speakers do turn analog input back to digital, you will get best sound connecting them directly to your computer via USB.


----------



## hndd

This one: https://www.ip-sa.com.pl/audio-p-1305.html is the old version, right?
The NFB-11.28 is basically the new 2017-version of it.

Other than better USB drivers, is there a fundamental difference, that warrants the price difference?


----------



## Elder

hndd said:


> This one: https://www.ip-sa.com.pl/audio-p-1305.html is the old version, right?
> The NFB-11.28 is basically the new 2017-version of it.
> 
> Other than better USB drivers, is there a fundamental difference, that warrants the price difference?


The NFB-11.28 uses the new Sabre ES9028 Pro DAC chip. The USB input is Amanero that is better than the one used in the 2015 version. The Amanero module is quite expensive.

More information in the following links:

http://audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFN1128/NFB1128EN.htm

http://www.esstech.com/index.php/en...ers/audiophile-dacs/sabre-pro-dacs/es9028pro/

https://www.amanero.com/index.htm


----------



## Nadham

Instead of PC or Mobile or other input sources, is it possible to attach a USB pendrive containing audio files (MP3 or FLAC) directly to R2R 11's USB input? and will it play the files directly from the USB pendrive?


----------



## jaxz

No, it doesn't have an interface for that.


----------



## Nadham (Dec 12, 2017)

jaxz said:


> No, it doesn't have an interface for that.


 Thanks, I see you have NFB 15, ODAC and Project Ember - which one you prefer most? (I am aware Project Ember is a Amp only)


----------



## bloodhawk

Hiya!

For some reason my NFB 11.28 only works over USB when the switch is set to COA (Coaxial). 
Also when im using the DAC as a pre-out (Fixed volume) and it turn the volume put beyond the half way i can easily still hear whatever is going through the pre out to my AMP. (with the headphones plugged into the NFB) Is this normal ?


----------



## capetownwatches

ViKiD(TM) said:


> Hiya!
> 
> For some reason my NFB 11.28 only works over USB when the switch is set to COA (Coaxial).
> Also when im using the DAC as a pre-out (Fixed volume) and it turn the volume put beyond the half way i can easily still hear whatever is going through the pre out to my AMP. (with the headphones plugged into the NFB) Is this normal ?



Sounds like your unit has issues. How old is it? Is this something that has always been there or just occurred??
Either way sounds like a repair job on the input selector at least.


----------



## bloodhawk

capetownwatches said:


> Sounds like your unit has issues. How old is it? Is this something that has always been there or just occurred??
> Either way sounds like a repair job on the input selector at least.



About 2 weeks old. Has always had this. I'll get in touch with kingwa.


----------



## unclebrudy

ViKiD(TM) said:


> Hiya!
> 
> For some reason my NFB 11.28 only works over USB when the switch is set to COA (Coaxial).
> Also when im using the DAC as a pre-out (Fixed volume) and it turn the volume put beyond the half way i can easily still hear whatever is going through the pre out to my AMP. (with the headphones plugged into the NFB) Is this normal ?


Regarding the preamp out and hearing output through the connected amp with headphones plugged in, yes, that's normal. Perhaps you're used to Schiit's feature where the preamp out is muted on most (maybe all, I can't remember for sure) amps when headphones are plugged in. With Audio-gd, if your output is set to *Fixed* as you said, then yes, it will output sound to whatever is connected to the preamp out. *Bear in mind*, I've gone through 5 Audio-gd entry level units (11.32, 11.28, 11.28 TCXO, 15, R2R 11) and all of them exhibited some output _even when _the dip switch was set to headphone. However, what you're talking about is normal, assuming you were accurate in stating the settings.

As far as USB only working when that dip is set to coax, it's possibly wired wrong. Contact Audio-gd or see if you can fix it yourself.

Good luck.


----------



## bloodhawk

unclebrudy said:


> Regarding the preamp out and hearing output through the connected amp with headphones plugged in, yes, that's normal. Perhaps you're used to Schiit's feature where the preamp out is muted on most (maybe all, I can't remember for sure) amps when headphones are plugged in. With Audio-gd, if your output is set to *Fixed* as you said, then yes, it will output sound to whatever is connected to the preamp out. *Bear in mind*, I've gone through 5 Audio-gd entry level units (11.32, 11.28, 11.28 TCXO, 15, R2R 11) and all of them exhibited some output _even when _the dip switch was set to headphone. However, what you're talking about is normal, assuming you were accurate in stating the settings.
> 
> As far as USB only working when that dip is set to coax, it's possibly wired wrong. Contact Audio-gd or see if you can fix it yourself.
> 
> Good luck.



Ahh gotcha. It's not too big of a deal tbh. Since I mostly leave the pot at minimum. 

Copy that. I'm more than willing to fix it myself if Kingwa says it's ok and won't mess up my warranty. 
Thanks  guys!


----------



## Elder

ViKiD(TM) said:


> Ahh gotcha. It's not too big of a deal tbh. Since I mostly leave the pot at minimum.
> 
> Copy that. I'm more than willing to fix it myself if Kingwa says it's ok and won't mess up my warranty.
> Thanks  guys!


I have both 11.28 and R2R. They have different input switch positions. It looks like your NFB-11.28 is wired like mine R2R but with the 11.28 labels or it is using the front panel of the R2R with the 11.28 wiring. Mine R2R, has USB on the top position with COA on the middle while the 11.28 has USB on the middle with COA on the top. Curiously, the pictures in the Audio-gd pages, show the USB label on the middle for both.


----------



## bloodhawk

Elder said:


> I have both 11.28 and R2R. They have different input switch positions. It looks like your NFB-11.28 is wired like mine R2R but with the 11.28 labels or it is using the front panel of the R2R with the 11.28 wiring. Mine R2R, has USB on the top position with COA on the middle while the 11.28 has USB on the middle with COA on the top. Curiously, the pictures in the Audio-gd pages, show the USB label on the middle for both.



Ahh now it makes sense. I contacted Audio-Gd yesterday and they said they will send me a new Face Plate. 

Thanks a bunch for clearing that up!!


----------



## Squidmaster7

Hi all, first time poster here. I just ordered an NFB-11.28 today. I plan on using it to drive my new HD6XX's. I also plan on using its fixed line output to feed my Denon AVR-987 receiver. Currently this amp is connected to my computer using an optical connection and powering two Paradigm Atom V2's. Reading through this thread, I see I need to set a jumper to properly use the Fixed DAC output. I assume I want to keep gain on low also. I dont need any amplification except from my receiver. Does this setup sound pretty solid to anyone else? 

Another question I have has to do with watching movies. I assume I need to switch to using my receiver when I watch a movie to properly use any Dolby encoding etc? What does a DAC like in the NFB-11 do when encountering something in such a format? Thanks!


----------



## cel4145

You should not need to adjust the jumper. The jumper is there for people using variable output, so they can turn off the fixed option so that they don't accidentally switch over to it.


----------



## davidland

sounds good, wanna know more


----------



## Elder

davidland said:


> sounds good, wanna know more


http://audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFN1128/NFB1128EN_Use.htm


----------



## davidland

Elder said:


> http://audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFN1128/NFB1128EN_Use.htm


got it, thank you


----------



## Uroboros

Recently purchased a *NFB-11.28 *which arrived today. MY first brand new *Audio-gd *DAC So far I'm just using it with the optical input which brings me to a question. Anyone who happens to have this hooked up to the optical in, what cables might you be using. Seems the optical cable I was using on a previous *NFB *doesn't go in far enough to "snap". Guess the optical input is recessed ever so slightly on the 2017* NFB-11.28. *I got some new cables coming in that hopefully will work better, but has anyone else run into this? TIA


----------



## Elder (Jan 16, 2018)

I also had this problem with an optical cable which have a screw on metal jacket over the connector body. I took the jacket out and the problem was solved.

The metal jacket was just a finishing detail to hide the junction of the cable sheath with the connector body. The junction is done with a piece of plastic fused over the sheath and the connector forming a sort of strain relief piece. In the case of my cable, this joint is quite ugly. The metal finishing piece hides this ugly junction and reinforce the connector for handling.

I have other cables that do not have the metal part. They just fit right and firmly.


----------



## Uroboros (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks for the info. Turns out the standard Amazon cables fit fine. The fancier cables I bought fit as well if I screw off the shroud. But I'll stick with the cheap Amazon cables for now


----------



## Zimtron

I'm not sure if this is buried in this thread somewhere but the drivers for the latest version of USB are located here:

http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/Amanero/AmaneroEN.htm

I used several guides on how to "properly" install the drivers on Windows 10 with no success. Not sure why they would make this so difficult.


----------



## bloodhawk

Zimtron said:


> I'm not sure if this is buried in this thread somewhere but the drivers for the latest version of USB are located here:
> 
> http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/Amanero/AmaneroEN.htm
> 
> I used several guides on how to "properly" install the drivers on Windows 10 with no success. Not sure why they would make this so difficult.



Mine works just fine Plug and Play. Didnt need to install drivers. But did that later on just in case.


----------



## Zimtron

ViKiD(TM) said:


> Mine works just fine Plug and Play. Didnt need to install drivers. But did that later on just in case.


That's interesting, are you running 64bit?

Very impressed with this device so far, zero noise floor and incredibly neutral ... very good pairing with the HD600.


----------



## bloodhawk

Zimtron said:


> That's interesting, are you running 64bit?
> 
> Very impressed with this device so far, zero noise floor and incredibly neutral ... very good pairing with the HD600.



Yep Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit.


----------



## Zimtron

Re listening to some CD rips I can no longer hear the noise floor I did with my Modi 2 Uber, I thought the entire time it was a poor recording on certain albums.

This thing makes Schiit look like crap.


----------



## bloodhawk

Zimtron said:


> Re listening to some CD rips I can no longer hear the noise floor I did with my Modi 2 Uber, I thought the entire time it was a poor recording on certain albums.
> 
> This thing makes Schiit look like ****.



haha so true! I even compared the Multi Bit version, and actually found the 11.28 to be better. Even before that i couldn't tell any difference between the normal and multibit version to be honest.


----------



## vemo100

ViKiD(TM) said:


> haha so true! I even compared the Multi Bit version, and actually found the 11.28 to be better. Even before that i couldn't tell any difference between the normal and multibit version to be honest.



I agree. I compared the Modi Multibit/Magni 3 with the 11.28 and I favor the 11.28. The Schiit combo's bass is a little bit boomy and the sound is more "digital" than natural to my ears.


----------



## Zimtron

ViKiD(TM) said:


> haha so true! I even compared the Multi Bit version, and actually found the 11.28 to be better. Even before that i couldn't tell any difference between the normal and multibit version to be honest.



I was having audio dropouts with the Modi, come to find out it was a known issue. Top that off with the low quality switch on the front and the PITA it is having a separate amp/dac it was time to move on.


----------



## Jokanok

Elder said:


> Increasing NFB-11 output to its maximum 5V (by means of variable output mode) means an increase of only 6dB. If the WA3 valved (or tubed, if you prefer) input driver is before the volume control, then increasing the input level may overdrive the valve a little bit. Overdriving a valve will cause some distortion, but valve distortion is, sometimes, pleasing. It may add some color and warmth, but it will alter the sound. Too much overdrive will cause compression and distortion like the ones we use to see (or hear) from guitar amps and pedals.
> 
> I did not find the input range specifications for the WA3 input, but some amps can support up to 10Vrms. If this is the case, you will not be able to overdrive the amp input.
> 
> ...



Hi Elder
I asked Mr Kingwa for more information because I had always thought that the analog output stage of the NFB-11, irrespective whether the headphone or the preamp section is used, always remained in class A. 
I received following answer from Mr Kingwa:
_"For the preamp or DAC output mode, the NFB11 always working in pure class A mode.
Fixed mode and high gain output level is 2.5V, but the unit had the 10V output ability so the distortion still very low."_
Where did you find the info that at certain levels it would leave its class A state?


----------



## Elder

Jokanok said:


> Hi Elder
> I asked Mr Kingwa for more information because I had always thought that the analog output stage of the NFB-11, irrespective whether the headphone or the preamp section is used, always remained in class A.
> I received following answer from Mr Kingwa:
> _"For the preamp or DAC output mode, the NFB11 always working in pure class A mode.
> ...


I concluded the amp would enter Class A/B above certain level after this note in the manual:

"The NFB-11 built in high biase current amps , for most headphones at normal listen volume it is working at class A state  , so working long time will become a little warm, there is better keep it have good are follow state and don't cover other things on its top side ."

The NFB-11.28 manual page is here: http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFN1128/NFB1128EN_Use.htm

According to the Mr. Kingwa answer to your question, "_for the preamp or DAC output mode, the NFB11 always working in pure class A mode"._

It looks like the note in the manual refers to the headphones amp output only and I mistakenly assumed it was true for the line output as well.
I apologize for the misinformation.


----------



## jist

After owning this NFB-11.28 for a few months, I am now prepared to do some testing with the different digital filters.

Do any of you know if you can set/remove the filter jumpers on the fly? (without turning off the power, and perhaps even while playing music?)

The manual says you should power-off when switching the 'warmer sound' jumpers, but it doesn't mention that about the filter jumpers?


----------



## jist (Feb 9, 2018)

Hm, it seems I wasted some time testing, by inventing my own non-existing filters.
(I had mixed up the jumper order)

For my own, and possibly other's reference, I created this cheat-sheet.
(NFB 11.28)


----------



## trials1n

jist said:


> Hm, it seems I wasted some time testing, by inventing my own non-existing filters.
> (I had mixed up the jumper order)
> 
> For my own, and possibly other's reference, I created this cheat-sheet.
> (NFB 11.28)



Did you find that any of the filter settings sounded better to you than the default?

A couple months ago I tried changing mine from the default minimum phase / fast setting to linear phase / slow.  I found that it made the amp sound a bit less lively, so I reverted back to the default after a day.  Didn't try any of the other settings.


----------



## jist (Feb 9, 2018)

To paint some picture about me and my motive for trying out the different filters, and the circumstances under which I am doing it:

I am using this DAC purely for enjoying music. Not for studio/recording purposes.
When I am getting 'serious' about listening, I put on my (reasonably priced) AKG headphones, else (or when my ears get too warm), I play over small Monitor Audio speakers supported by a REL subwoofer. (one of my best buys ever b.t.w.)
Perhaps also good to know: my ears are as old as me, which is not as young as I would wish them to be)

I was perfectly happy with my NFB 11.28 out-of-the-box, but of course I was curious about the available filters.
When googling on "linear vs. minimum phase filters", I found some very strong opinions that linear filters were the most 'correct' ones.
Being some sort of perfectionist (but slowly learning to let go of that), I thought, hey, that's for me.
Supporters of it (I believe recording professionals) explained that it is the only (current) filtering method that keeps the whole frequency spectrum aligned phase-wise.
Therefor it would be superior in preserving and presenting a good sounstage.
And it was said that the drawback of having more pre-ringing would be less important, and wouldn't be observable that much in real life. (it would drown in the rest of the musical content)

So I started trying to see (hear) if I could point out 'phase correctness' or 'pre-ringing'.
Now a big problem for me in this is that my musical taste is quite eclectic. I like classical (piano, cello, gregorian etc.), jazz (trio, big band, electrik), electronica (ambient, psy-trance, pop), and my library also contains a lot of less-then-perfect recordings from the early days of digital.

For some recordings I imagined I could pinpoint such differences, but for many others I couldn't. For some I thought I might prefer one filter, but for some others I slightly preferred another one.

I quickly realized that going down that path would take me weeks, or worse: would drive me crazy. So I quickly decided to find the filter that would make me enjoy the majority of such a library on an 'emotional', non-intellectual level.

I will not go into the details of what filter settings I tried with the different sorts of recordings.
That's because that would be too personal (ears/equipment/taste/lack of adequate words), and because the differences where very small, and to be honest I spend most of the time doubting my ears/brain/memory.

Cut to the chase:

Because my AKG headphones are already a bit analytical, after some comparison I set the jumpers for 'the warm sound' and decided to leave it at that in testing the filters.
(when listening over my speakers, I now have a subtle parametric eq active, else they would sound a bit too warm/muddy)

I then found that I preferred fast-roll-off against slow roll-off, because the latter seemed to take a little bit of liveliness/dynamics out of the music.

Then I had to choose between linear vs. minimal-phase.
While it was a difficult task to convince myself I could hear differences, I did get the impression that acoustical instruments (piano, violin, etc.) sounded a little bit more lifelike with minimal-phase compared to linear.
And generally, I got the impression that minimal-phase sounded a little bit more 'solid', and a tiny bit less 'nervous' then linear.

So I decided on 'warm sound', 'minimal phase', 'fast roll-off', and decided to stay a happy camper and not worry about bombs and jumpers anymore.
Any further adjustments will have to take place between my ears.

But to be perfectly honest, if somebody would randomly switch jumpers while I was asleep, I wouldn't be certain if I would ever know.
The basic design of this DAC seems to be so good, I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## trials1n

jist said:


> To paint some picture about me and my motive for trying out the different filters, and the circumstances under which I am doing it:
> 
> I am using this DAC purely for enjoying music. Not for studio/recording purposes.
> When I am getting 'serious' about listening, I put on my (reasonably priced) AKG headphones, else (or when my ears get too warm), I play over small Monitor Audio speakers supported by a REL subwoofer. (one of my best buys ever b.t.w.)
> ...



Thanks for the write-up, it was helpful to read about your impressions on the different jumper settings.  I appreciate how the NFB-11.28 allows for these adjustments to the ES9028's filters, although the impact that these settings have on sound is rather abstract and subtle relative to concepts like brightness or warmth.  In the future, I may try the combination of slow/minimal since I went straight from fast/minimal to slow/linear, so I skipped some variables there.

But yeah, the NFB-11.28 sounds wonderful as-is.  Last week I tried pairing it with a Schiit Eitr USB to S/PDIF converter since a number of people over in the "vs. R2R-11" thread were saying great things.  When I tried the slow/linear setting a few months ago, all I can remember is that the sound was ever so slightly more dull and laid-back.  When I tried the Eitr, it had sort of an opposite effect where the sound became more vivid, detailed, and even a bit fatiguing to my ears.  Both times I made a change, I ended up craving the original sound that I heard from the NFB-11.28 on day one.


----------



## jist

Re-reading my report, I saw that I had switched the names for my impression on fast roll-off vs. slow roll-off.
(It read that I preferred 'slow', but that should have said 'fast')

I have now edited that post, so just to be sure: I have 'warm sound', 'minimal phase', 'fast roll-off'.


----------



## Neyeah

Hi All,

I only see 11.28 in audio gd website what is this 11.32 that you guys are talking about receiving ? Is it an upgraded one done by Kingwa ?


----------



## capetownwatches

Neyeah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I only see 11.28 in audio gd website what is this 11.32 that you guys are talking about receiving ? Is it an upgraded one done by Kingwa ?



The NFB-11.32 is a previous model - has not been available new since roughly June/July 2017 when NFB-11.28 was released.


----------



## SMBlack (Feb 24, 2018)

I am very new to all of this. I’m planning on getting m1060s and want to get an amp/dac for use with a MacBook, and also a turntable (vinyl). I’m not sure what the difference is between the 11.28 and the 11.32. Can someone tell me the difference between them and recommend which version would sound better for both usb/dac as well as rca/turntable?

Also, I see there are 2 upgrades available for 20 each but the explanations aren’t very clear as to what they do. Should I get them?


----------



## Elder (Feb 25, 2018)

SMBlack said:


> I am very new to all of this. I’m planning on getting m1060s and want to get an amp/dac for use with a MacBook, and also a turntable (vinyl). I’m not sure what the difference is between the 11.28 and the 11.32. Can someone tell me th



The NFB-11.28 is the current version while the NFB-11.32 is the previous one. Only the 11.28 is available for purchase from manufacturer Audio-gd. The previous version may be available on second hand or, possibly, new from other stores that still have it in stock. The 11.28 has improvements over the 11.32. it uses the latest DAC chip and has a better USB module.
Both work as a DAC with headphones amp and have no analog input. They only support signals from digital sources. There is no way to connect your turntable analog signal to any version of the NFB-11. Audio-gd have separate headphones amplifiers and other DAC/amp combos with analog inputs. Check their web site to find a model that suits your needs. Beware that you will have to pay more than you would for the NFB-11 in order to get an analog input.
The cheapest combos with analog input from Audio-gd are the NFB-29.28 for single ended and the NFB-28.28 for balanced:
http://audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB29.38/NFB29.38EN.htm
http://audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB28.38/NFB28.38EN.htm

Both use the same DAC chip as the NFB-11.28. There is also a version with the more advanced chip ES9028Pro at an extra bonus price.

If you intend to use your headphones with balanced connection, the balanced NFB-28.xx combo is recommended.

These combos will cost double the price of the NFB-11, but the circuitry is much more complex with step attenuator volume control, remote control, digital display, more sofisticated power supplies, more powerfull amplifier, many inputs including two analog ones and more. Considering all that is included in the pack, they seem to be even a better value than the NFB-11.

Keep in mind that in order to listen to your vinyl records, you will also need a phono preamp, as the combo with analog input does not have the gain and RIAA EQ required by the phono cartridge.


----------



## SMBlack

Elder said:


> The NFB-11.28 is the current version while the NFB-11.32 is the previous one. Only the 11.28 is available for purchase from manufacturer Audio-gd. The previous version may be available on second hand or, possibly, new from other stores that still have it in stock. The 11.28 has improvements over the 11.32. it uses the latest DAC chip and has a better USB module.
> Both work as a DAC with headphones amp and have no analog input. They only support signals from digital sources. There is no way to connect your turntable analog signal to any version of the NFB-11. Audio-gd have separate headphones amplifiers and other DAC/amp combos with analog inputs. Check their web site to find a model that suits your needs. Beware that you will have to pay more than you would for the NFB-11 in order to get an analog input.
> The cheapest combos with analog input from Audio-gd are the NFB-29.28 for single ended and the NFB-28.28 for balanced:
> http://audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB29.38/NFB29.38EN.htm
> ...


----------



## SMBlack

Thanks for the replies. After looking at those options it’s just out of my price range right now. I just kind of cleared out my bank account with a Thin Skin Jazzmaster in Charcoal Frost Metallic, so for my budget and needs I’m thinking I’ll just get the Magni3/Mani for vinyl and get the NFB for use with my MacBook later on. It’ll cost more in the end but I can do it in pieces over time, which is better for me


----------



## Neyeah

Hi All, (i think i posted wrgonly in the vs thread)

So here I am with questions asking the masters here = )

I am using NFB 11.28 connected to Schiit Eitr through coax according to the specs page of nfb/r2r is as follows.

USB model: 44.1kHz, 48kHz, 88.2kHz, 96kHz, 176.4kHz , 192kHz, 352.8kHz,384kHz
Coaxial model: 44.1kHz, 48kHz, 88.2kHz, 96kHz, 176.4kHz ,192kHz 

If I am playing any file up to 192kHz Coax through Schiit Eitr seems fine.

How about DSD Files ? Would it be recommended coax or usb direct ? Would there be a difference ?

Thanks


----------



## Elder

Neyeah said:


> Hi All, (i think i posted wrgonly in the vs thread)
> 
> So here I am with questions asking the masters here = )
> 
> ...


You must use USB for DSD, otherwise you will have to convert to PCM and dowsample to 172kHZ or 192kHz.
Playing DSD files also requires a player capable of bitstreaming it to the USB DAC, like JRiver MC (PC and Mac), foobar2000 (PC), Amarra (Mac), Audirvana (Mac), Volumio (Raspberry Pi) etc.


----------



## Neyeah

Elder said:


> You must use USB for DSD, otherwise you will have to convert to PCM and dowsample to 172kHZ or 192kHz.
> Playing DSD files also requires a player capable of bitstreaming it to the USB DAC, like JRiver MC (PC and Mac), foobar2000 (PC), Amarra (Mac), Audirvana (Mac), Volumio (Raspberry Pi) etc.


Oh wow playing DSD seems to be a little bit more complicated than I thought.

by the way, its always better to have it in Low gain and go higher volume than doing in high gain, is this true ?


----------



## Elder

Neyeah said:


> Oh wow playing DSD seems to be a little bit more complicated than I thought.
> 
> by the way, its always better to have it in Low gain and go higher volume than doing in high gain, is this true ?


No, it is not complicated. You just need the correct player. Foobar2000 settings are a little complicated but there are tutorials online to guide you to set it up for DSD playback, but it is free. The other players I mentioned are paid but they are hassle free players for all formats. What platform do you use? Windows, Mac or Linux?
Here there is a list of players capable of DSD playback:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...Rv2CT1Y_ESpNSv2b0nkKlBySk/edit#gid=1964212797

I use JRiver Media Center. There are versions for Windows, Mac and Linux. You can try it free for 30 days.
It is more than just an audio player. It plays and streams video and pictures as well. It also plays and records TV, if you have the hardware to access TV transmissions.

Concerning the gain control, it does not affect the sound at all (at least for my ears). Use the position that gives you the better volume control. If you have sensitive headphones it is better to use low gain. For higher impedance low sensitive headphones, use the high gain. This will help you having a better control making the volume knob not being either too close to the minimum neither too close to the maximum.


----------



## ahmedie

Do nfb 11 allows line-out and headphone out at the same time? with r2r 11 I can only choose either headphone or line-out but not both...


----------



## Elder

ahmedie said:


> Do nfb 11 allows line-out and headphone out at the same time? with r2r 11 I can only choose either headphone or line-out but not both...


Nope! Works the same way as the R2R 11.


----------



## RojasTKD

ahmedie said:


> Do nfb 11 allows line-out and headphone out at the same time? with r2r 11 I can only choose either headphone or line-out but not both...



Nope they work identically, same switches and layout.

Not really sure why you'd want that functionality, but I'm sure you have your reasons.


----------



## cel4145 (Mar 22, 2018)

ahmedie said:


> Do nfb 11 allows line-out and headphone out at the same time? with r2r 11 I can only choose either headphone or line-out but not both...



No. There is a switch on the front for output that says HP, variable, & fixed. You have to choose which one you want with that.







EDIT: Rojas just beat me to it


----------



## RojasTKD

cel4145 said:


> No. There is a switch on the front for output that says HP, variable, & fixed. You have to choose which one you want with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But you included a nice picture.


----------



## SpiritBob

I just bought my NFB-11.28 and noticed something.
You know that sound windows 7 makes when you click on your volume icon (the speaker volume slider), to show you how powerful the sound is?
From there, I realized that if there is no audio playing, the sound is cut in half. Same thing applies for any other audio being played.
Be it from youtube, from a media player or a game, the first time audio begins to be played, a small part of it is cut.
Is this intentional? Has anyone else experienced this?
If I leave in the background a fully muted media player running (-100 db), I don't experience these cuts, because I have audio being played, even if fully muted.

So only when the system has NO AUDIO running at all, the cutting will be applied at the start of an audio stream.
Example: "This is a sample audio message." I will hear instead "is is a sample audio message.".

Thank you in advance! o7


----------



## SteakWay

SpiritBob said:


> I just bought my NFB-11.28 and noticed something.
> You know that sound windows 7 makes when you click on your volume icon (the speaker volume slider), to show you how powerful the sound is?
> From there, I realized that if there is no audio playing, the sound is cut in half. Same thing applies for any other audio being played.
> Be it from youtube, from a media player or a game, the first time audio begins to be played, a small part of it is cut.
> ...


Click the little switch on the back of the unit. Not the on off switch. This fixed that problem for me.


----------



## SpiritBob

SteakWay said:


> Click the little switch on the back of the unit. Not the on off switch. This fixed that problem for me.


Thank you so much! I will try that and get back to you with results! Earliest I will be able to do that is 11th of may due to me being away.
What is that switch for, and is this a bug in reality, or just a feature we turn off using that switch? (Some kind of preserver for lifespan)


----------



## bloodhawk

SteakWay said:


> Click the little switch on the back of the unit. Not the on off switch. This fixed that problem for me.



I dont see any switch at the back of the NFB 11.28, other than the power switch  - 







I never had that issue that @SpiritBob mentioned, but still curious.


----------



## SteakWay

SpiritBob said:


> Thank you so much! I will try that and get back to you with results! Earliest I will be able to do that is 11th of may due to me being away.
> What is that switch for, and is this a bug in reality, or just a feature we turn off using that switch? (Some kind of preserver for lifespan)





bloodhawk said:


> I dont see any switch at the back of the NFB 11.28, other than the power switch  -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm. Maybe it was only a feature of the 11.32. Here’s mine:



I had that problem for a while (along with clicks at the beginning of songs) but I just clicked this switch and the problems went away.


----------



## bloodhawk

SteakWay said:


> Hmm. Maybe it was only a feature of the 11.32. Here’s mine:
> 
> I had that problem for a while (along with clicks at the beginning of songs) but I just clicked this switch and the problems went away.



Interesting, from what i understand that seems to be related to the buffer or the latency (guessing here) ...But on all my systems i used the 11.28 with, i never had that issue.

@SpiritBob Can maybe try  changing the output bitrate etc and resintall the drivers. That would be my first steps to try and solve it.

Also shoot Kingwa an email.. hes super responsive, and might know whats up.


----------



## SpiritBob (Apr 23, 2018)

bloodhawk said:


> Interesting, from what i understand that seems to be related to the buffer or the latency (guessing here) ...But on all my systems i used the 11.28 with, i never had that issue.
> 
> @SpiritBob Can maybe try  changing the output bitrate etc and resintall the drivers. That would be my first steps to try and solve it.
> 
> Also shoot Kingwa an email.. hes super responsive, and might know whats up.



What's their email? I wrote to audiogd but they never really responded up to a technical level. Said to reset my media players to default settings, but the scope of this is audio as a whole!

I'm not really knowledgable of how to tinker with bitrates etc, so if you know anything that might fix this, please walk me through it like I'm from Mars. o7

EDIT: I tried updating my drivers once, it didn't yield any different results. When I get back on 11th of may, I'll try the NFB on a different device - see if the problem's coming from the NFB or my system.

EDIT2: To those wondering: I'm connected to the NFB via the supplied USB cable. I have my headphones plugged in the front of the device. Don't really have anything else to drive, as of yet.


----------



## Elder (Apr 23, 2018)

SpiritBob said:


> I just bought my NFB-11.28 and noticed something.
> You know that sound windows 7 makes when you click on your volume icon (the speaker volume slider), to show you how powerful the sound is?
> From there, I realized that if there is no audio playing, the sound is cut in half. Same thing applies for any other audio being played.
> Be it from youtube, from a media player or a game, the first time audio begins to be played, a small part of it is cut.
> ...


I always had this issue with Windows sounds if using asynchronous USB DAC's. I believe this is normal. It takes some time for the DAC to sync (maybe sync is not the best term as the interface is asynchronous, but the idea is that the interface and Windows need to start to communicate with each other). Windows does not send a silence signal to the DAC while not producing any sound, so the DAC stays idle. When a sound is played, the very beginning of it may be missed.
JRiver Media Center has an option to add silence at the beginning to allow synching.
I do not remember of missing the beginning of the sound while playing music or gaming, though. I only noticed this with Windows sounds.
I have three USB DAC's with Amanero USB and had one with a Tenor USB chip. All have the same issue with Windows sounds. My first USB DAC was not asynchronous. I am not sure, but I think it had no issues with Windows sounds.
If you have an internal sound card with SPDIF out, use it instead of the USB. Use the USB for playing music with the dedicated Media Player, if not using direct sound.

Edit: I made some tests with my NFB-11.28 connected by USB on Windows 10. The issue happens only the first time I click on the Windows volume control and then it no longer misses the beginning of sound, at least for a while. It looks like Windows 10 keep connected to the DAC until other application requests it for it, like JRiver in ASIO. Once Windows looses the control of the DAC, it seems to have difficulties to get it back. I had an issue trying to play a Windows sound just after stopping playing a DSD file. The sound I got was noise. It looks like Windows did not change the DAC to PCM before start playing. If JRiver was playing a song with a different sampling rate from the Windows, the playback is also distorted (in pitch in this case). I had this issues before with Yulong DA8 and NFB-11.28 (both use Amanero module) and seem to change behavior depending of the Windows version. I noticed that Cortana engages the audio device even when not using it and interferes with the media player even when using ASIO. I gave up using USB for Windows. I use the computers optical out for the system sound (and all apps that use direct sound) and USB for the ASIO players. In another computer, that does not have an optical out, I disabled Cortana to minimize the issues. Windows 7 users, like you, will not have any problems with Cortana, as it does not have it.


----------



## SpiritBob

Elder said:


> I always had this issue with Windows sounds if using asynchronous USB DAC's. I believe this is normal. It takes some time for the DAC to sync (maybe sync is not the best term as the interface is asynchronous, but the idea is that the interface and Windows need to start to communicate with each other). Windows does not send a silence signal to the DAC while not producing any sound, so the DAC stays idle. When a sound is played, the very beginning of it may be missed.
> JRiver Media Center has an option to add silence at the beginning to allow synching.
> I do not remember of missing the beginning of the sound while playing music or gaming, though. I only noticed this with Windows sounds.
> I have three USB DAC's with Amanero USB and had one with a Tenor USB chip. All have the same issue with Windows sounds. My first USB DAC was not asynchronous. I am not sure, but I think it had no issues with Windows sounds.
> ...



I think I have an SPDIF out. Should I ever switch over to USB, or if I have this option - I should always stick with it?


----------



## SteakWay

SpiritBob said:


> I think I have an SPDIF out. Should I ever switch over to USB, or if I have this option - I should always stick with it?


It certainly makes things easier. No point in really using USB if you don’t have to. I use SPDIF as USB was causing problems with Dirac Live


----------



## Elder

SpiritBob said:


> I think I have an SPDIF out. Should I ever switch over to USB, or if I have this option - I should always stick with it?


If you want to play DSD or DXD you have to use USB, otherwise you can keep using SPDIF as long as it supports all the sampling rates of your music files.
What player do you use to play music? Do you have high resolution music files?


----------



## SpiritBob (Apr 24, 2018)

Elder said:


> If you want to play DSD or DXD you have to use USB, otherwise you can keep using SPDIF as long as it supports all the sampling rates of your music files.
> What player do you use to play music? Do you have high resolution music files?



I have winamp and foobar. I've been told I should use foobar for high res music files like flac.
Currently my highest consists of having 16 bitrate, 48khz.
Also, when you go to properties of the driver in windows, and go to playback, you can change the sampling rate/bitrate of the device.
Should I leave it to default, or rather up it to frequency the device supports? Some say I should do the latter, while others claim that I up it way above, to 192khz. I've also heard that I should switch it to match my music's,and for games to always be 24bit 48khz!

A big thank you for everyone who have helped me!

EDIT: Does my internal audio card have to support the sampling/bitrates, even though the NFB does? (So I can use SPDIF)
It's some old thing back from 2008, so I have no idea what it's capable of.


----------



## Elder

SpiritBob said:


> I have winamp and foobar. I've been told I should use foobar for high res music files like flac.
> Currently my highest consists of having 16 bitrate, 48khz.
> Also, when you go to properties of the driver in windows, and go to playback, you can change the sampling rate/bitrate of the device.
> Should I leave it to default, or rather up it to frequency the device supports? Some say I should do the latter, while others claim that I up it way above, to 192khz. I've also heard that I should switch it to match my music's,and for games to always be 24bit 48khz!
> ...


I think the best way to set the Windows audio in the playback device settings is 44.1 kHz and the highest bit depdth available. In your case, for the SPDIF, it should be 24 bits. This is to prevent Windows to resample the original source. I do not believe that games are mastered in 48 kHz. Even streaming services, like Spotify, use 44.1 kHz. This is all theoretical, experiment different settings and chose the one that sounds better for you.
Concerning foobar, set the output to use WASAPI or Kernel. It will set the output to match the source file.
Your internal sound card certainly supports up to 48kHz and maybe higher sampling rates. In Windows playback device settings there is a tab that have a list of many sampling rates tests. You can test the SPDIF output capabilities there. Tick the ones that work so Windows will know which ones it can use.
Connecting the NFB via SPDIF will limit the use of the sampling rates of the internal sound card, even if the NFB supported all sampling rates up to 192kHz.
If you get high resolution music that does not match the internal card/NFB SPDIF capabilities, use the USB in the foobar output with either WASAPI, Kernel or ASIO.
For DSD playback, it is a little more complicated.


----------



## SpiritBob

Elder said:


> I think the best way to set the Windows audio in the playback device settings is 44.1 kHz and the highest bit depdth available. In your case, for the SPDIF, it should be 24 bits. This is to prevent Windows to resample the original source. I do not believe that games are mastered in 48 kHz. Even streaming services, like Spotify, use 44.1 kHz. This is all theoretical, experiment different settings and chose the one that sounds better for you.
> Concerning foobar, set the output to use WASAPI or Kernel. It will set the output to match the source file.
> Your internal sound card certainly supports up to 48kHz and maybe higher sampling rates. In Windows playback device settings there is a tab that have a list of many sampling rates tests. You can test the SPDIF output capabilities there. Tick the ones that work so Windows will know which ones it can use.
> Connecting the NFB via SPDIF will limit the use of the sampling rates of the internal sound card, even if the NFB supported all sampling rates up to 192kHz.
> ...



Nice! Alright, thank you!


----------



## Elder (Apr 26, 2018)

I took a look at my games folders to find the soundtrack files. Some games have the soundtrack at 48 kHz, some at 44.1 kHz and some a mix of both.
Assuming the games will use DirectSound for playback, the output will be as set in the Windows playback device settings. As most of the audio sources are at 44.1 kHz, I still recommend to set the playback device at this sampling rate to prevent resampling.
Anyway, as I said before, try the different rates and use the one that sounds better for you.
Concerning the bit depth, use the higher available for the device. This will prevent resolution loss when the Windows sound volume control is not at maximum.


----------



## Panimation

Saw this on their website, limited edition NFB11.38 limited to 100 units.


----------



## SpiritBob

Hello again guys. Not really an electronics guy, so I have to ask - how exactly do I "push into" a jumper, and how do I "pull off" one? 
Trying to apply a certain filter.


----------



## RojasTKD

SpiritBob said:


> Hello again guys. Not really an electronics guy, so I have to ask - how exactly do I "push into" a jumper, and how do I "pull off" one?
> Trying to apply a certain filter.



this should help. You can find almost anything on YouTube:


----------



## SpiritBob

Nice, okay!  I believe there are two of those things plugged in the jumpers, right? They are in black color.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

I don't know if anyone else posted this (Google wasn't much of a help in this long thread) but I got sick of the non-angled stock cables that come with the NFB-11. I bought some cheap angled connectors on Amazon and here is the result:






Full images here: https://imgur.com/a/VQInSRn


----------



## RojasTKD

SpiritBob said:


> Nice, okay!  I believe there are two of those things plugged in the jumpers, right? They are in black color.



I've never open it to try I don't really know.


----------



## jsmiller58 (Jul 2, 2018)

Folks, newbie here... I received my 11.38 in the last week and need advice as to the best way to set it up. Posting in this thread as I don't see a very active dedicated NFB 11-38 thread elsewhere, and I see a lot of nfb 11-28 conversation here which I suspect will be very similar to the NFB 11-38...

To start with let me say that my question is about the windows drivers and how best to install and configure them...  I have seen with some trepidation all around the net that the Audio-GD devices are a bear to set up to get the best out of them.  

Some background on how I am using it and what I have already done...

First - it will be fed by USB from a Win 10 laptop running Tidal (Hifi / MQA).

Second - I have downloaded the  Amanero USB driver and installed it.  BUT, I installed it simply using the setup embedded in the download, and from what I have read this is way, way, way too easy and that there are several more steps I should actually have taken (and perhaps a sacrifice or two I should have performed along the way).

Third - I have modified in the Amanero driver (actually the Windows Playback devices / Digital output (Amanero) / Properties) the supported formats to be all of the sample rates (initially it is just set to 48 kHz)... Please note that this device is supposed to support up to 384, but the highest format shown is 192 KHz, so this is my first clue that I have done something wrong (besides the missing sacrifices, that is)...  Any ideas? 

Fourth - in the Advanced tab I changed the default format to be 24-bits 44.1 KHz (it was originally set at 16-bit and 48 KHz)... Why? Because this is what I did with my Topping D50 under directions of another forum to get the best out of that DAC. Is this OK??

Does it matter if I am using a USB 2 or USB 3 port on my laptop?

Besides the steps and questions above, is there anything else I need to do (or in the case of what I have done to undo) to get the best out of this great device?

Thanks!!


----------



## Elder

jsmiller58 said:


> Folks, newbie here... I received my 11.38 in the last week and need advice as to the best way to set it up. Posting in this thread as I don't see a very active dedicated NFB 11-38 thread elsewhere, and I see a lot of nfb 11-28 conversation here which I suspect will be very similar to the NFB 11-38...
> 
> To start with let me say that my question is about the windows drivers and how best to install and configure them...  I have seen with some trepidation all around the net that the Audio-GD devices are a bear to set up to get the best out of them.
> 
> ...



First - Tidal application will use WASAPI (I think it is WASAPI not Kernel), but you have to select the Amanero Combo 384 as the output device in the configurations. Tidal will use the correct sampling frequency and bit depth. Set Tidal do decode the MQA itself, as the DAC does not do it. High Res MQA streams will be played in High Resolution.

Second - Driver installation is really easy as you said. That's is all that you need to get access to the Amanero USB input. An ASIO driver is also installed along the WASAPI and Kernel support.
You have to select the preferred device in your player. If your player supports ASIO, use it.

Third - Windows only uses Direct Audio. It will be limited to 192 kHz / 32 bits. Windows will play everything as configured, no matter the format of the source, resampling the original rate to the one set. I recommend setting to 44.1 kHz / 32 bits, as most of the Windows applications sounds are at 44.1 kHz. This is to avoid resampling.

Fouth - As I said before, set to 32 bits. This will prevent loss if the Windows volume is not at 100%.

Amanero is a USB 2 device, but you can use it on both USB 2 and USB 3 ports with no problem. You can experiment each of your notebook ports. Use the one that sounds better, if you notice any difference. Sometimes one port is noisier than others causing clicks, pops or the device being suddenly "disconnected" from Windows. I noticed that my Amanero devices are sensitive to cables and ports. Try all of them and choose the one that works the best. No matter it is USB 2 or USB 3.

If your notebook has an SPDIF output, either optical or coax, I recommend trying it, to. Usually it is more stable than USB. It will be limited to 192/24 for coax and 96/24 for optical. This is fine for Tidal.


----------



## omegaorgun (Jul 23, 2018)

Just got an NFB.11 used, so far happy, really Nice separation and depth to the sound.

I wasn't sure what driver to install as I was getting errors. I ended up using Snappy driver installer. Does anyone know what the switch on the back is for?


----------



## omegaorgun

It pairs well with T60/T50RP really allows them to perform at their best.


----------



## Zimtron

omegaorgun said:


> It pairs well with T60/T50RP really allows them to perform at their best.



Indeed.


----------



## omegaorgun (Jul 23, 2018)

jsmiller58 said:


> Folks, newbie here... I received my 11.38 in the last week and need advice as to the best way to set it up. Posting in this thread as I don't see a very active dedicated NFB 11-38 thread elsewhere, and I see a lot of nfb 11-28 conversation here which I suspect will be very similar to the NFB 11-38...
> 
> To start with let me say that my question is about the windows drivers and how best to install and configure them...  I have seen with some trepidation all around the net that the Audio-GD devices are a bear to set up to get the best out of them.
> 
> ...



Try Snappy Driver installer if you're still showing it as not installed right.


----------



## omegaorgun

Zimtron said:


> Indeed.


----------



## Zimtron (Jul 25, 2018)

Just use these drivers if your having issues:

http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/Amanero/AmaneroEN.htm

This is for the latest version ...


----------



## jsmiller58

Zimtron said:


> Just use these drivers if your having issues:
> 
> http://www.audio-gd.com/Audio-gdUSB32driverversion2.rar


Thanks to all who responded to my request for help with drivers!  A great community!!

I actually am all good with the drivers.  I had posted because I had read that with earlier incarnations of the NFB 11 there were real nightmares getting windows drivers to install and work correctly.  When I downloaded and tried the drivers for my 11.38 I had no problems at all so I was assuming that I clearly had done something horribly wrong .  But seems that it really is as easy as install, plug, and play...!


----------



## omegaorgun (Jul 24, 2018)

jsmiller58 said:


> Thanks to all who responded to my request for help with drivers!  A great community!!
> 
> I actually am all good with the drivers.  I had posted because I had read that with earlier incarnations of the NFB 11 there were real nightmares getting windows drivers to install and work correctly.  When I downloaded and tried the drivers for my 11.38 I had no problems at all so I was assuming that I clearly had done something horribly wrong .  But seems that it really is as easy as install, plug, and play...!



It's odd and you run the SETUP.EXE with the power off and then do a follow up by right clicking on the device in device manager and point it to the vista 64 folder. I found using Snappy Driver Installer it actually thinks it's a drdac and adds more features to the sound properties like an equalizer and filters.

Being in IT I might do a comprehensive guide on installation.

Once all that is done, man it sounds good.


----------



## jsmiller58

omegaorgun said:


> It's odd and you run the SETUP.EXE with the power off and then do a follow up by right clicking on the device in device manager and point it to the vista 64 folder. I found using Snappy Driver Installer it actually thinks it's a drdac and adds more features to the sound properties like an equalizer and filters.
> 
> Being in IT I might do a comprehensive guide on installation.
> 
> Once all that is done, man it sounds good.


Wow, sounds like there is more to it than I thought...!  If you could post a how to that would be great!!


----------



## Zimtron

jsmiller58 said:


> Wow, sounds like there is more to it than I thought...!  If you could post a how to that would be great!!



I can assure you none of this is necessary, use the right version of the USB drivers and it will work without a hiccup.

The older USB module was designed around Vista I believe causing issues with later versions of Windows.

I did the song and dance of all these guides posted online, was a complete waste of time.


----------



## jsmiller58

Zimtron said:


> I can assure you none of this is necessary, use the right version of the USB drivers and it will work without a hiccup.
> 
> The older USB module was designed around Vista I believe causing issues with later versions of Windows.
> 
> I did the song and dance of all these guides posted online, was a complete waste of time.


Thanks!!


----------



## Elder (Jul 25, 2018)

jsmiller58 said:


> Wow, sounds like there is more to it than I thought...!  If you could post a how to that would be great!!


It looks like people are confusing NFB-11.32 with NFB-11.38. The new and limited edition 11.38 uses Amanero USB module while 11.32 uses USB32. There is no issues with the Amanero driver installation. You have already installed the right driver, otherwise you wouldn't be able to use your DAC via USB. No need to install additional drivers.


----------



## Zimtron

Elder said:


> It looks like people are confusing NFB-11.32 with NFB-11.38. The new and limited edition 11.38 uses Amanero USB module while 11.32 uses USB32. There is no issues with the Amanero driver installation. You have already installed the right driver, otherwise you wouldn't be able to use your DAC via USB. No need to install additional drivers.



*The below upgrades  have included in the NFB-11.28 default version .*
1, Upgrade the DA chip from ES9018 to newest ES9028.
2, Upgrade to Amanero combo 384 (official price is USD97 exclude shipping cost) from the USB32, Amanero is the best compatible USB interface in world, and we are consider it is best sound interface .


----------



## jsmiller58

Elder said:


> It looks like people are confusing NFB-11.32 with NFB-11.38. The new and limited edition 11.38 uses Amanero USB module while 11.32 uses USB32. There is no issues with the Amanero driver installation. You have already installed the right driver, otherwise you wouldn't be able to use your DAC via USB. No need to install additional drivers.


Yeah, it is probably the difference between earlier and more recent versions of the NFB 11...  I have not had an issue with my 11.38, but was concerned because I had seen so many reports of problems with drivers installation.


----------



## omegaorgun

Zimtron said:


> *The below upgrades  have included in the NFB-11.28 default version .*
> 1, Upgrade the DA chip from ES9018 to newest ES9028.
> 2, Upgrade to Amanero combo 384 (official price is USD97 exclude shipping cost) from the USB32, Amanero is the best compatible USB interface in world, and we are consider it is best sound interface .



So can I upgrade my one, it's the same model that was in the Z reviews video.


----------



## Zimtron (Jul 25, 2018)

omegaorgun said:


> So can I upgrade my one, it's the same model that was in the Z reviews video.



Ah, I guess I was assuming everyone was buying theirs new ... I purchased mine earlier this year directly from Audio-GD.

If you have an older version this would make sense I suppose.

Edit: Just realized I posted the wrong driver link in my earlier post ... epic fail. Here is the correct one:

http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/Amanero/AmaneroEN.htm


----------



## Elder (Jul 25, 2018)

omegaorgun said:


> So can I upgrade my one, it's the same model that was in the Z reviews video.


I don't think so. The mentioned upgrades are in the design, no in modules.

Edit: perhaps USB can be upgraded to Amanero. You should ask Kingwa whether this can be done.


----------



## capetownwatches

Elder said:


> I don't think so. The mentioned upgrades are in the design, no in modules.
> 
> Edit: perhaps USB can be upgraded to Amanero. You should ask Kingwa whether this can be done.



I would be interested to know myself. I never had any issues with my NFB11.32 but Amanero would be worthwhile upgrade methinks. And I don't see why it would not be possible, but I've been known to be wrong...once...


----------



## Zimtron

capetownwatches said:


> I would be interested to know myself. I never had any issues with my NFB11.32 but Amanero would be worthwhile upgrade methinks. And I don't see why it would not be possible, but I've been known to be wrong...once...



All I know is that the noise floor is virtually inaudible and the DAC is the most neutral I've ever owned.

After wasting countless money and time with Schiit Audio (They really need to remove the 'c' from their name) I finally jumped on the NFB11 and couldn't be happier.


----------



## 36aMAN

hey guys.

i have my new NFB-11.28 and my headphone is HE4XX do you know the best digital filter set for this headphones ?

and i ordered the HD6XX i read that this NFB-11.28 is good compo with HD6XX  what do you think ?


----------



## cel4145

I use my HD6XX with my older NFB-11 from 2014. Most excellent combination, IMO.

The HD6XX is a great headphone for the money


----------



## 36aMAN

cel4145 said:


> I use my HD6XX with my older NFB-11 from 2014. Most excellent combination, IMO.
> 
> The HD6XX is a great headphone for the money



have you try the HD6XX with another amp ?


----------



## cel4145

36aMAN said:


> have you try the HD6XX with another amp ?



Not other than with my portable amp. I got off the desktop dac/amp buying merry go round a few years ago. Much better to spend money on headphones, rather than investing money in the minute advantages that different amp/dac units offer


----------



## 36aMAN

cel4145 said:


> Not other than with my portable amp. I got off the desktop dac/amp buying merry go round a few years ago. Much better to spend money on headphones, rather than investing money in the minute advantages that different amp/dac units offer



okay, everyone say that you have to buy better headphone then buying better dac/amp, but at the same time i read that hd6xx/650 is as good as you get better amp you'll get better sound


----------



## cel4145

36aMAN said:


> okay, everyone say that you have to buy better headphone then buying better dac/amp, but at the same time i read that hd6xx/650 is as good as you get better amp you'll get better sound



That's a good question for the sound science forum: https://www.head-fi.org/forums/sound-science.133/. I'm in the good solid state dacs/amps should be audible transparent camp, assuming the amps have enough power to drive the headphones (which NFB-11 easily does).


----------



## 36aMAN

cel4145 said:


> That's a good question for the sound science forum: https://www.head-fi.org/forums/sound-science.133/. I'm in the good solid state dacs/amps should be audible transparent camp, assuming the amps have enough power to drive the headphones (which NFB-11 easily does).



thank you for the help : )


----------



## jsmiller58 (Aug 8, 2018)

36aMAN said:


> hey guys.
> 
> i have my new NFB-11.28 and my headphone is HE4XX do you know the best digital filter set for this headphones ?
> 
> and i ordered the HD6XX i read that this NFB-11.28 is good compo with HD6XX  what do you think ?



How a particular headphone will sound has a lot more to do with what you like than what others do   Seriously, as we all hear differently, and all of our tastes are slightly (or more) different, no way to answer that.  For me, I realized that my 11.38 was extremely transparent (wire with gain), so much so that while the Elex are my current favorite headphones, I have to default to my second favorite Sundara that are not quite as bright as the Elex as the combination of Elex and 11.38 is just too fatiguing...  As to the 6XX/650...  I like the combination with the 11.38 as the headphones are far less bright.

As to filter, I only played with two of them (too much of a PITA to take the cover off and move around the jumpers, at least one of which is bloody hard to get at) - fast/minimum & slow/linear.  I prefer the slow/linear (EDIT - in original response I incorrectly wrote slow/minimum) because it takes the edge off a bit - slightly smoother sound.  But then that is just me!


----------



## 36aMAN

jsmiller58 said:


> How a particular headphone will sound has a lot more to do with what you like than what others do   Seriously, as we all hear differently, and all of our tastes are slightly (or more) different, no way to answer that.  For me, I realized that my 11.38 was extremely transparent (wire with gain), so much so that while the Elex are my current favorite headphones, I have to default to my second favorite Sundara that are not quite as bright as the Elex as the combination of Elex and 11.38 is just too fatiguing...  As to the 6XX/650...  I like the combination with the 11.38 as the headphones are far less bright.
> 
> As to filter, I only played with two of them (too much of a PITA to take the cover off and move around the jumpers, at least one of which is bloody hard to get at) - fast/minimum & slow/linear.  I prefer the slow/minimum because it takes the edge off a bit - slightly smoother sound.  But then that is just me!


I appreciate that help, ty : )


----------



## 36aMAN

guys i have weird problem with my NFB-11.28.

when i have my headphones on my head and i'm sitting on my chair if i stand up the sound cut and goes back for like 1MS idk What is this problem !

it happen with my two headphones, i'm sure that headphones cable is not the problem i test that, even the 6.3 port in NFB-11.28 is good and have no problem i try to shake the port when i'm sitting there is no problem !

the weirdest thing that even when my headphones on my desk and i'm sitting on my chair and stand up i hear the sound cut and back to work in like 1 - 2MS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and there is nothing shaking or moving when i stand up

does anyone have problem like this xD !


----------



## jsmiller58

36aMAN said:


> guys i have weird problem with my NFB-11.28.
> 
> when i have my headphones on my head and i'm sitting on my chair if i stand up the sound cut and goes back for like 1MS idk What is this problem !
> 
> ...


I have the very same problem...  I thought it was just my setup!  I can just barely move and the sound cuts out momentarily and then restarts.

I did an experiment yesterday and replaced the USB cord (I connect my NFB 11.38 to a laptop through USB) and for the very short time I tried it I did not get the cut out of sound.  However since it is a relatively infrequent thing for me I need to test it more today.  I will post here my findings...


----------



## 36aMAN

jsmiller58 said:


> I have the very same problem...  I thought it was just my setup!  I can just barely move and the sound cuts out momentarily and then restarts.
> 
> I did an experiment yesterday and replaced the USB cord (I connect my NFB 11.38 to a laptop through USB) and for the very short time I tried it I did not get the cut out of sound.  However since it is a relatively infrequent thing for me I need to test it more today.  I will post here my findings...



i did try another USB cord same problem happen.

i can't wait for your replay.

i'm using PC btw


----------



## jsmiller58

36aMAN said:


> i did try another USB cord same problem happen.
> 
> i can't wait for your replay.
> 
> i'm using PC btw


Just a short test...  With the new USB cable, one hour listening and no cut outs.  Will continue testing later, but for now I better hit the gym or I won't stop listening to the music   OK, will listen while working out, but on a far less capable portable system!

One other observation.  I found my NFB was far more sensitive to experiencing cutouts when I had another DAC plugged into a different USB port.  Without the second Amp plugged in I had far fewer cutouts but still had some.  But for now, with only the NFB plugged in and a different than stock cable, no cutouts.  Yet... 

If you don't mind, I have a tangential question for you.  What filter have you set your 11.28 to?  The 11.38 has the same filters, but it is a PITA to change the jumpers so I haven't experimented much.


----------



## 36aMAN

jsmiller58 said:


> Just a short test...  With the new USB cable, one hour listening and no cut outs.  Will continue testing later, but for now I better hit the gym or I won't stop listening to the music   OK, will listen while working out, but on a far less capable portable system!
> 
> One other observation.  I found my NFB was far more sensitive to experiencing cutouts when I had another DAC plugged into a different USB port.  Without the second Amp plugged in I had far fewer cutouts but still had some.  But for now, with only the NFB plugged in and a different than stock cable, no cutouts.  Yet...
> 
> If you don't mind, I have a tangential question for you.  What filter have you set your 11.28 to?  The 11.38 has the same filters, but it is a PITA to change the jumpers so I haven't experimented much.



ok, i have another cheap USB sound card plug into my PC and i did try to unplug it and try, same problem happen.

https://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-Exte...UTF8&qid=1534824946&sr=8-5&keywords=usb+sound

it's ok to ask : )

and i haven't change the filters, it was and still ( Fast roll-off ) i don't know anything about filters even my English is poor i can't read full page of words so i don't know what those filters do, if you know can you give me short answer to understand what is this ?


----------



## jsmiller58 (Aug 21, 2018)

36aMAN said:


> ok, i have another cheap USB sound card plug into my PC and i did try to unplug it and try, same problem happen.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-Exte...UTF8&qid=1534824946&sr=8-5&keywords=usb+sound
> 
> ...


Sorry that you are still hearing the sound cut out.  So far after maybe 2 hours of listening, I haven't heard more cutouts with the new cable.  But that is still a small sample.

The filters, AS I UNDERSTAND!, adjust the response to transients in the sound - how much ringing, the timing of the ringing, etc.  Basically how smooth the sound is.  I am probably getting that explanation completely wrong, though.

I changed my filter from the fast rolloff minimum (I believe that is what it came with) to slow roll off linear and like that much better (sound is less harsh).  I will be trying some of the other filters, but I really think that having to change jumpers was a bad design choice by Audio-gd.


----------



## jsmiller58

jsmiller58 said:


> Sorry that you are still hearing the sound cut out.  So far after maybe 2 hours of listening, I haven't heard more cutouts with the new cable.  But that is still a small sample.
> 
> The filters, AS I UNDERSTAND!, adjust the response to transients in the sound - how much ringing, the timing of the ringing, etc.  Basically how smooth the sound is.  I am probably getting that explanation completely wrong, though.
> 
> I changed my filter from the fast rolloff minimum (I believe that is what it came with) to slow roll off linear and like that much better (sound is less harsh).  I will be trying some of the other filters, but I really think that having to change jumpers was a bad design choice by Audio-gd.


Well, my experiment with a new USB cable has failed, in that I just got a few cutouts as soon as I stood up...  I am trying a different headphone to see if it makes a difference - originally I was using HifiMan Sundara.  I am trying an M1060 now to see if there is noise on the headphone cable that is causing this problem.  Very weird.


----------



## 36aMAN

jsmiller58 said:


> Sorry that you are still hearing the sound cut out.  So far after maybe 2 hours of listening, I haven't heard more cutouts with the new cable.  But that is still a small sample.
> 
> The filters, AS I UNDERSTAND!, adjust the response to transients in the sound - how much ringing, the timing of the ringing, etc.  Basically how smooth the sound is.  I am probably getting that explanation completely wrong, though.
> 
> I changed my filter from the fast rolloff minimum (I believe that is what it came with) to slow roll off linear and like that much better (sound is less harsh).  I will be trying some of the other filters, but I really think that having to change jumpers was a bad design choice by Audio-gd.



i'll try changing the filters after i got my HD6XX, you right the way to reach the filters is really bad but at least we can change it.



jsmiller58 said:


> Well, my experiment with a new USB cable has failed, in that I just got a few cutouts as soon as I stood up...  I am trying a different headphone to see if it makes a difference - originally I was using HifiMan Sundara.  I am trying an M1060 now to see if there is noise on the headphone cable that is causing this problem.  Very weird.



i did try another headphone but same problem  , tell me if you fix it


----------



## jsmiller58 (Aug 28, 2018)

36aMAN said:


> i'll try changing the filters after i got my HD6XX, you right the way to reach the filters is really bad but at least we can change it.
> 
> 
> 
> i did try another headphone but same problem  , tell me if you fix it



So I still have the problem as well, but it seems to be mostly associated with my HifiMan Sundara. 

I have a crazy theory. 

Moving the cable causes some form of electrical noise that is injected into the headphone port on the NFB...

I think it is electrical noise and not a mechanical stress on the headphone jack - I am trying a new experiment where I am now connecting to the NFB through a switch box (so I can run the NFB to different headphones just by pushing a button to switch where the output goes), so when I move the cable I am actually not physically moving anything connected to the amp but rather connected to the switch box. This still causes cut outs.

This electrical noise then somehow temporarily interrupts the operation of the unit.  I am troubled by this theory because I am not sure what the electrical path would be for noise to be injected into the amp... 

So IF it is electrical noise, AND IF certain cables are more prone to create noise on the line when moved (again, not sure how!) then it is a cable problem coupled with some design flaw in the NFB.

If I had a different cable for my Sundara I could try the experiment, as it seems this is the most sensitive headphone for this problem that I have.  And...  I just realized I DO have a compatible cable (the unbalanced cable from my Focal Elex).  So, I will try that next!.


----------



## FinBenton

Sounds like your headphone cable or jack is broken.


----------



## jsmiller58

FinBenton said:


> Sounds like your headphone cable or jack is broken.


I was pretty sure it was the cable on my Sundara, but when I switched out the cable and I had the same trouble...  But I don't think I have the problem with anything other than the Sundara, so it could be something in the headphone is generating a noise pulse back through the headphone jack.  Have no idea how that could be.  More experimentation is in order, like I need more excuses to listen to music...!


----------



## 36aMAN

jsmiller58 said:


> So I still have the problem as well, but it seems to be mostly associated with my HifiMan Sundara.
> 
> I have a crazy theory.
> 
> ...



this problem drive me crazy xD

and i also thought it's electrical problem but i haven't test it, and i test it with my new HD6XX same problem xDDDDDDDDDDD !!!!!!!!!!!

i have to try everything in my mind to find where is the problem.


----------



## jsmiller58

36aMAN said:


> this problem drive me crazy xD
> 
> and i also thought it's electrical problem but i haven't test it, and i test it with my new HD6XX same problem xDDDDDDDDDDD !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i have to try everything in my mind to find where is the problem.


Yeah, this is definitely looking like a design issue on the NFB, and it is just different headphones create more or less of a problem.  

I have the 6XX and will add that to my testing next week.

I am going to write kingwa at Audio-gd over the weekend and tell him about this issue to see if they are aware of this.


----------



## 36aMAN

jsmiller58 said:


> Yeah, this is definitely looking like a design issue on the NFB, and it is just different headphones create more or less of a problem.
> 
> I have the 6XX and will add that to my testing next week.
> 
> I am going to write kingwa at Audio-gd over the weekend and tell him about this issue to see if they are aware of this.



thank you man : )

i really appreciate the help


----------



## jsmiller58

36aMAN said:


> thank you man : )
> 
> i really appreciate the help


I got a response from kingwa:

"I can not image this is the electric issue in the unit.
I am consider it is the cable or jack on the unit, or the plug on the headphone had issue.
There is no way the headphone move can born the high electric interrupt and cause the unit working became un normal.
I am advice you try with other headphone to confirm the issue.
Kingwa"

So the prevailing theory then is that it is our headphones...  In my case it seems to only be the Sundara headphones, and it is cable independent, so maybe it is the connection at the headphone or in the headphone...  I would be more willing to believe this if (a) I had this problem with the Sundara out of my other amps, which I don't, and (b) it was just me because, well, HifiMan quality and all that, could explain a lot...  But I am still troubled that it happens to me only on the Sundara/NFB combo, and that it happens to you and on more than one headphone...  

So, not sure where to go with it now.  In my case I will just not plug the Sundara into the NFB (I have several other amps so that it isn't a problem)...


----------



## 36aMAN

jsmiller58 said:


> I got a response from kingwa:
> 
> "I can not image this is the electric issue in the unit.
> I am consider it is the cable or jack on the unit, or the plug on the headphone had issue.
> ...



i don’t think that problem is headphones problem, i even try to use another amp but same dac in my nfb-11.28 and same problem !! But some time there is no problem some time there is, and this happen in every headphone i have ( HD6XX,AKG7XX,HE4XX).

it’s not amp port its not the headphone or headphone cable it’s not even usb cable problem because i have shciit usb cable and i try it but same problem, it maybe the electric cable or the PC it self make the problem oh now i remember that i have MacBook pro i have to test it with it to see ! 

i’ll post here after i test it


----------



## doron360

36aMAN said:


> i don’t think that problem is headphones problem, i even try to use another amp but same dac in my nfb-11.28 and same problem !! But some time there is no problem some time there is, and this happen in every headphone i have ( HD6XX,AKG7XX,HE4XX).
> 
> it’s not amp port its not the headphone or headphone cable it’s not even usb cable problem because i have shciit usb cable and i try it but same problem, it maybe the electric cable or the PC it self make the problem oh now i remember that i have MacBook pro i have to test it with it to see !
> 
> i’ll post here after i test it


Did it fix the problem?
I'm looking into buying NFB-11.28 but not sure. Are there a lot of issues with it?


----------



## jsmiller58 (Oct 22, 2018)

doron360 said:


> Did it fix the problem?
> I'm looking into buying NFB-11.28 but not sure. Are there a lot of issues with it?


I think you are pretty safe with an NFB 11.28 or other NFB.  I also had the issue, but in my case it was only on my Sundara.  My other headphones work great, and in fact it has actually been almost 2 months since I experienced it on the Sundara.  Really seems to be just the right combination of a very slightly loose connection at the headphone and just the right movement.  At least that is my experience.


----------



## doron360

jsmiller58 said:


> I think you are pretty safe with an NFB 11.28 or other NFB.  I also had the issue, but in my case it was only on my Sundara.  My other headphones work great, and in fact it has actually been almost 2 months since I experienced it on the Sundara.  Really seems to be just the right combination of a very slightly loose connection at the headphone and just the right movement.  At least that is my experience.


OK, cool. I can't decide between the NFB-11.28 and the R2R-11... difficult choice.


----------



## cel4145

You have to search for it in the R2R discussion thread, for there are comparisons between the two.


----------



## CrispApple

I've heard lots of good things about this unit, definitely adding it to my list of possible upgrades.


----------



## 36aMAN

doron360 said:


> Did it fix the problem?
> I'm looking into buying NFB-11.28 but not sure. Are there a lot of issues with it?



No I tried but I couldn’t and i can’t send it it’ll cost for shipping and it’s not huge problem for me but it drives me crazy when i stand up or i move fast forward.


----------



## pjyi (Nov 3, 2018)

I would like to try the warmer alternative by placing two jumpers.. BUT my question is where can I find those jumpers?
Can I buy these?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/50pcs-2-54...T1/252517832582?hash=item3acb3c5786:rk:5:pf:0


----------



## capetownwatches

pjyi said:


> I would like to try the warmer alternative by placing two jumpers.. BUT my question is where can I find those jumpers?
> Can I buy these?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/50pcs-2-54...T1/252517832582?hash=item3acb3c5786:rk:5:pf:0



Those should work if the sizing is correct, but your unit ought to have been supplied with some jumpers ex-factory.


----------



## rlXX

CrispApple said:


> I've heard lots of good things about this unit, definitely adding it to my list of possible upgrades.



Some Audio GD products seem to measure rather poorly recently (haven't seen measurements of the NFB-11 though!). However I've owned my NFB-11.28 unit for close to two years now and have since then never felt the need to upgrade.


----------



## jist (Dec 1, 2018)

I agree, the NFB11.28 is a fantastic device.
For some two weeks I had the highly praised RME ADI-2 DAC to my disposal.
That's a great dac that has features that I am drooling over a bit.

But musically, for me the Audio-GD won hands down.
(for a third of the price....)

(some friends with experienced ears that listened and compared agreed with me b.t.w.)


----------



## stev121314 (Jan 25, 2019)

How does the original NFB-11 (9018) stack up compared to the NFB-11.28 (9028)?


----------



## PurpleAngel

stev121314 said:


> How does the original NFB-11 (9018) stack up compared to the NFB-11.28 (9028)?


*What's upgrades have included in the NFB-11.28 default version .*
1, Upgraded the D/A chip from ES9018 to newest ES9028.
2, Upgraded to Amanero combo 384 (official price is USD97 exclude shipping cost) from the USB32, Amanero is the best compatible USB interface in world, and we are consider it as  best sound interface .
3, Upgraded  digital power supplies to double stage PSUs with ultra high speed ultra low noise parts, to prevent power interruption and made the background pitch black , improved transparency .
4, The DSD and PCM switch upgrade to MCU control, removed switch noise.
5, Digital filter settings can be selected To give different sound  flavours and Fit better with various headphones and allows to adjust accordingly to users taste.
6, in Addition a pair jumper allow to change the parameter of analog filter to choose  between neutral  and warmer sound q
Got this off the Audio-GD website.


----------



## Terozzzz

*Hi all, so many posts here but i dare to ask you. Is there audible difference between Audio-GD NFB-11.28  TXCO and NFB1AMP? I use Audeze LCD 2C headphones. Thnx!*


----------



## rvcjew (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi I have a NFB-11 version 2015 http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB112014/NFB112014EN_Use.htm with all the upgrades for usb, tx ect., and I have never not had dropouts with the drivers on any windows OS, I see the new ones use the Xmos usb chips with I'v not had issue with on any of my devices that have them. So my question is am I able to swap the USB connection component of this one to the newer one or is this not a possible thing to do? I love the current one minus the dropouts in WASAPI in foobar, jriver, ect and even in Direct Sound at times. I'v also tried many usb cables including the one it came with, longer ones, shorter ones, Belkin Gold ones ect. This is on Win 10 pro x64 atm in a usb 3.0 por, or I can use 2.0 ect. no difference to issue.
Malcolm


----------



## djsolidsnake86 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi guys i bought a NFB 11.28 and i have a big problem.. it i try to connect the NFB via RCA to my SMSL SA36A Pro (my speaker Amp) the NFB totally disappear from windows10
is a sort of incompatibility or i'm doing something wrong?


----------



## Elder

djsolidsnake86 said:


> Hi guys i bought a NFB 11.28 and i have a big problem.. it i try to connect the NFB via RCA to my SMSL SA36A Pro (my speaker Amp) the NFB totally disappear from windows10
> is a sort of incompatibility or i'm doing something wrong?


The SMSL amp is a digital amp. It generates very high frequency noise. If the input is not properly filtered, it is probably that high frequency noise is getting into the  AGD DAC and/or the PC's USB interface.
Try changing cables and moving the amp to a different position. Get a good USB cable, preferably with an RF filter (that cylinder that is attached on the cable at one end).
Use a different power strip for the amp. Sometimes noise come from the ground wire (ground loop noise). Try disconnecting the ground wire either from the amp or the DAC and PC.
I use my NFB-11.28 connected to my Trend TA-10.2P, which is also a digital amp (Tripath class-T). I have no problems with it. You should be fine with yours SMSL, too.
I hope this tips can help.


----------



## Elder (Apr 29, 2019)

rvcjew said:


> Hi I have a NFB-11 version 2015 http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB112014/NFB112014EN_Use.htm with all the upgrades for usb, tx ect., and I have never not had dropouts with the drivers on any windows OS, I see the new ones use the Xmos usb chips with I'v not had issue with on any of my devices that have them. So my question is am I able to swap the USB connection component of this one to the newer one or is this not a possible thing to do? I love the current one minus the dropouts in WASAPI in foobar, jriver, ect and even in Direct Sound at times. I'v also tried many usb cables including the one it came with, longer ones, shorter ones, Belkin Gold ones ect. This is on Win 10 pro x64 atm in a usb 3.0 por, or I can use 2.0 ect. no difference to issue.
> Malcolm


The new NFB-11 uses the Amanero USB module. I think AGD sells it: http://audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/Amanero/AmaneroEN.htm.
Maybe it is possible to replace your current Xmos module by the Amanero one. You should e-mail AGD and ask for advice.
Concerning the dropouts, have you ever tried using a larger buffer in the foobar settings?
I get occasional dropouts even with the Amanero module if the buffer size is set too small.


----------



## rvcjew

Elder said:


> The new NFB-11 uses the Amanero USB module. I think AGD sells it: http://audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/Amanero/AmaneroEN.htm.
> Maybe it is possible to replace your current Xmos module by the Amanero one. You should e-mail AGD and ask for advice.
> Concerning the dropouts, have you ever tried using a larger buffer in the foobar settings?
> I get occasional dropouts even with the Amanero module if the buffer size is set too small.


I sent them an email and I've tried all buffer sizes. On all platforms with windows 10 on my main rig, an x1 carbon with 1809, p50 with 1806, windows 8 laptop with 8.1 eventualy it just eats it and then doesn't stop, if buffer was the issue I could care less about seek times and have it up all day. Thanks for the info.
Malcolm


----------



## djsolidsnake86 (Apr 30, 2019)

Elder said:


> The SMSL amp is a digital amp. It generates very high frequency noise. If the input is not properly filtered, it is probably that high frequency noise is getting into the  AGD DAC and/or the PC's USB interface.
> Try changing cables and moving the amp to a different position. Get a good USB cable, preferably with an RF filter (that cylinder that is attached on the cable at one end).
> Use a different power strip for the amp. Sometimes noise come from the ground wire (ground loop noise). Try disconnecting the ground wire either from the amp or the DAC and PC.
> I use my NFB-11.28 connected to my Trend TA-10.2P, which is also a digital amp (Tripath class-T). I have no problems with it. You should be fine with yours SMSL, too.
> I hope this tips can help.


i tried on another pc and it work perfectly
on my pc (z170 pro gaming) i saw that only on 3.1 usb it seem to work, but everytime i restart the pc it don't see it, i must do a off/on on the dac for make it work
also seem that the audio sometimes disappear with this usb 3.1 connection
i don't understand why on usb 2.0 and 3.0 it work only the headphones, and if i attach the rca the nfb disappear
it's a real mistery!!

also another thing.. is normal that the nfb get very hot? over 30-35 C?
there isn't a automatically shutdown or idle? is safe make it on for all the day?
and another: why at every restart of the pc, the pc don't see the nfb until i restart it with an off/on?
and: is normal that with amanero drivers installed i have the annoying safe remove hardware icon? what mean this?

it's possible that the power supply of the speaker amplifier (24v 5A) make a incompatibility with nfb 11.28? the fact is that if remove from wall outlet the smsl power supply, the dac is fine on windows 10 (rca cables are connected)
if i push the smsl power supply on the wall outlet the dac disappear (even if the smsl if off)


----------



## djsolidsnake86 (Apr 29, 2019)

guys another question, sorry
it's possible that the power supply of the speaker amplifier (24v 5A) make a incompatibility with nfb 11.28?


----------



## Elder

djsolidsnake86 said:


> i tried on another pc and it work perfectly
> on my pc (z170 pro gaming) i saw that only on 3.1 usb it seem to work, but everytime i restart the pc it don't see it, i must do a off/on on the dac for make it work
> also seem that the audio sometimes disappear with this usb 3.1 connection
> i don't understand why on usb 2.0 and 3.0 it work only the headphones, and if i attach the rca the nfb disappear
> ...



Try using a USB HUB on the USB-C 3.1 port of your computer.
As I said, it is very likely that the amplifier noise is getting into USB interface. The amp's power supply, if it is a switched mode one, may generate noise and may cause inference. You said that, with the RCA cables connected to the amp, the issue happens when you connect its power supply to the outlet. This may indicate that the power supply is inducing noise, because de problem happens even if the amp is off. This amp requires a high current power supply. Try using a different power supply (at least 12V/3.5A). Cheap switched mode power supplies may have poor EMI filtering. Look for a good power supply. A simple wall wart may not be good enough. If you get a linear (not switched mode) power supply, it is better. You can also try using a 12V battery.
Be careful to no invert the voltage polarity (check the indications on amp's power input label). If you connect a battery to your amp with the inverted polarity, you will burn it.

Did you try to use a different power strip for the amp?
Did you try to lift the ground (earth) wire of one of the power strips (either the one for the computer or for the amp)?
When you connect the RCA cable, a ground loop may be formed. Lifting the ground wire from one of the devices may interrupt the noise path through the ground.
You can experiment combinations of power connections of PC, DAC and amp. You can try connect the PC in the same power strip of the DAC and the amp in another one, or connect the DAC and the amp in the same strip but the PC in the other. 
Did you try to use other USB cable? The DAC does not require power from the USB, so the power pins of the USB connectors can be covered with tape.

The DAC gets a little hot, but not too much. It uses linear voltage regulators and a highly biased headphone amplifier (almost class A). These circuits generate heat.
There is no auto shutdown on idle. It is safe to leave it powered on all the time, but the only advantage to do so is keeping it warm and ready for use at its best, but this will waste a lot of energy and reduce the life time of the components, I believe.
It is normal to have the Combo384 safe remove icon in the system tray. No need to safe remove before disconnecting or powering down the unit.
I do not have the issue with having to cycle power the DAC to make the PC detecting it after reboot. I do not know what is causing this with your PC. Does this only happen with the amp connected or does it always happen? Was this happening with other PC that you said that was working?


----------



## djsolidsnake86

Elder said:


> Try using a USB HUB on the USB-C 3.1 port of your computer.
> As I said, it is very likely that the amplifier noise is getting into USB interface. The amp's power supply, if it is a switched mode one, may generate noise and may cause inference. You said that, with the RCA cables connected to the amp, the issue happens when you connect its power supply to the outlet. This may indicate that the power supply is inducing noise, because de problem happens even if the amp is off. This amp requires a high current power supply. Try using a different power supply (at least 12V/3.5A). Cheap switched mode power supplies may have poor EMI filtering. Look for a good power supply. A simple wall wart may not be good enough. If you get a linear (not switched mode) power supply, it is better. You can also try using a 12V battery.
> Be careful to no invert the voltage polarity (check the indications on amp's power input label). If you connect a battery to your amp with the inverted polarity, you will burn it.
> 
> ...


hi man! i solved my problem
the issue was caused by the amp power supply! i tried a 12v 2A and a 19V 3A, and now all work correctly! no more issue! 
so these components have a life time?


----------



## Elder (May 1, 2019)

djsolidsnake86 said:


> hi man! i solved my problem
> the issue was caused by the amp power supply! i tried a 12v 2A and a 19V 3A, and now all work correctly! no more issue!
> so these components have a life time?


I am glad that you solved the mistery.
12V/2A is not powerful enough and 19V/3A is out of the specs. The amp chip supports a wider voltage rage than the one specified by the SMSL but the amp uses other components, like capacitors, so 19V maybe too much. With a higher voltage you'll get more power but the chip may get hotter than with the maximum specified 15V. The case is small and the heat sink, if there is any, may not allow the extra heat to be dissipated. Look for a good power supply in the 12-15V range. 4A or more. More current means better bass and dynamics.
Everything has a life time. Electronic components too. No need to be too worried about. Usually the life time is very long, except for tubes.
While the DAC is new, it is good to leave it on and playing a long time for burning in. After that burning in time, no need to keeping on all the time.


----------



## djsolidsnake86 (May 2, 2019)

Elder said:


> I am glad that you solved the mistery.
> 12V/2A is not powerful enough and 19V/3A is out of the specs. The amp chip supports a wider voltage rage than the one specified by the SMSL but the amp uses other components, like capacitors, so 19V maybe too much. With a higher voltage you'll get more power but the chip may get hotter than with the maximum specified 15V. The case is small and the heat sink, if there is any, may not allow the extra heat to be dissipated. Look for a good power supply in the 12-15V range. 4A or more. More current means better bass and dynamics.
> Everything has a life time. Electronic components too. No need to be too worried about. Usually the life time is very long, except for tubes.
> While the DAC is new, it is good to leave it on and playing a long time for burning in. After that burning in time, no need to keeping on all the time.


using the 19v for long times, the case of the smsl is always cold! so i think is good!
however i saw this thing:
using the 19v, if the smsl is off and if i'm listening music from nfb via headphones, if i make on the smsl, the music disappear from hp, and if i select variable and fixed no music, i must close the music app and reopen for make reappear the music
this don't happen if i use the 12v 2a


----------



## Elder

djsolidsnake86 said:


> using the 19v for long times, the case of the smsl is always cold! so i think is good!


Open the amp case and check the electrolict capacitors voltage rate. It must be higher than 19V, otherwise they will blow.


----------



## djsolidsnake86 (May 2, 2019)

Elder said:


> Open the amp case and check the electrolict capacitors voltage rate. It must be higher than 19V, otherwise they will blow.


however i saw this thing:
using the 19v, if the smsl is off and if i'm listening music from nfb via headphones, if i on the smsl, the music disappear from hp, and if i select variable and fixed no music, i must close the music app and reopen for make reappear the music
this don't happen if i use the 12v 2a

ps. this smsl support 12-24v


----------



## Elder

djsolidsnake86 said:


> however i saw this thing:
> using the 19v, if the smsl is off and if i'm listening music from nfb via headphones, if i on the smsl, the music disappear from hp, and if i select variable and fixed no music, i must close the music app and reopen for make reappear the music
> this don't happen if i use the 12v 2a
> 
> ps. this smsl support 12-24v


It looks like you still have an EMI (Electro Magnetic Interference) issue.


----------



## djsolidsnake86

Elder said:


> It looks like you still have an EMI (Electro Magnetic Interference) issue.


with 12v 2a seem no interference
i will try a 12v 5a.. do you think that can cause interference?


----------



## OctavianH (May 25, 2019)

I have a problem after upgrade to Windows 10 1903 that the OS blocked my drivers? Does anyone found a solution for this? I tried several things but nothing worked.

Later edit: It seems the solution was simple. I just unistalled and reinstalled drivers manually from Device Manager.


----------



## lemarsghast

How do the nfb11.28 compare with the jds atom?


----------



## skinwizard

I purchased an NFB 11 used. Is there an easy way to tell what year/version?


----------



## capetownwatches

skinwizard said:


> I purchased an NFB 11 used. Is there an easy way to tell what year/version?







Mine was made in February 2017.


----------



## capetownwatches (Jun 26, 2020)

I can't recall if this has been asked and answered, but when using NFB11.32 as a DAC only (Fixed output) the gain settings are active. Of course system synergies are important here, but generally I find High gain provides the better quality output, assuming it's not too hot for the amp. Is this a matter of personal preference or is there a technical reason for choosing one over the other? As an example, low gain works better with my Slee Ultra Linear to my ears, whereas I definitely prefer high gain with the others. Also, can anyone remind me of the output voltages for low and high gain on fixed out? I seem to recall 1V and 2.5V respectively?


----------



## capetownwatches

OK so a quick look at the specs here answered my question and one must assume it is 2.5V at _high_ gain.
Still wondering what the low gain number is, I'll shoot Kingwa a mail.


----------



## PurpleAngel

capetownwatches said:


> I can't recall if this has been asked and answered, but when using NFB11.32 as a DAC only (Fixed output) the gain settings are active. Of course system synergies are important here, but generally I find High gain provides the better quality output, assuming it's not too hot for the amp. Is this a matter of personal preference or is there a technical reason for choosing one over the other? As an example, low gain works better with my Slee Ultra Linear to my ears, whereas I definitely prefer high gain with the others. Also, can anyone remind me of the output voltages for low and high gain on fixed out? I seem to recall 1V and 2.5V respectively?


Gain usually refers to the output of the headphone jack, not the line-outputs.
The 11.32 has a L & H setting for the headphone output.
Are you connecting the line-output (RCA) jacks on the 11.32 to the line-input (RCA) jacks on the Slee Ultra Linear.
Or are you connecting the 11.32 headphone jack to the line-input on the Slee Ultra Linear?
When the output of the 11.32 is set to Variable, the volume of the line-output (RCA) should be controlled by the volume knob.


----------



## capetownwatches

The gain switch affects both the headphone AND the line outputs of the NFB11.32 when set to FIXED or VARIABLE.
Have you not noticed this on your NFB11.28?
Specs state 2.5V fixed out but do not mention gain. I assume low gain must be 1V.
To my ears high gain sounds significantly better but 2.5V is pretty hot into some amps, the Slee being one of them.
Doesn't allow for much volume travel past 9 - 10 range. The Ultra Linear has incredible power reserves.
Totally belies the published specs - I think Graham is taking the piss!

I'm using RCA out to RCA in - why would I do it any other way..?


----------



## PurpleAngel

capetownwatches said:


> The gain switch affects both the headphone AND the line outputs of the NFB11.32 when set to FIXED or VARIABLE.
> Have you not noticed this on your NFB11.28?
> Specs state 2.5V fixed out but do not mention gain. I assume low gain must be 1V.
> To my ears high gain sounds significantly better but 2.5V is pretty hot into some amps, the Slee being one of them.
> ...


Because some people will run a connection, from a headphone output jack, to the line-input on another amplifier.
Does not happen often,  but it does happen.
I switched from a NFB-11.28 last year, to a Topping DX7S, wanted to try a balanced headphone jack.
Never really used the RCA output jacks.
So somewhat out of touch with Audio-GD features.


----------



## capetownwatches (Oct 17, 2020)

The NFB11.32 is an extremely capable and fine sounding preamp when used with active speakers, in my case KRK Rokit 6G2 (aka the Metalhead's Choice) 
Output is very clean indeed in Variable setting. I think ACSS may have something to do with that.
I think this may also explain why the unit sounds better at high gain as distortion levels are still very low.


----------



## autur

PurpleAngel said:


> I switched from a NFB-11.28 last year, to a Topping DX7S, wanted to try a balanced headphone jack.



@PurpleAngel Ever since audiosciencereview.com came out with their reviews of Audio-Gd products, I've always wondered how my NFB-11.28 (bought 2018) compares to a Topping device that has objectively good measurements on ASR. Overall, do you think the Topping sounds any better than the NFB?

I'm not so much interested in specific comparisons like how they sound (warm, neutral, etc., but feel free to describe). I'm just curious if a device with lower noise/distortion ratings like the Topping DX7S actually sounds subjectively better than the NFB, in your opinion of course. Thanks


----------



## PurpleAngel

autur said:


> @PurpleAngel Ever since audiosciencereview.com came out with their reviews of Audio-Gd products, I've always wondered how my NFB-11.28 (bought 2018) compares to a Topping device that has objectively good measurements on ASR. Overall, do you think the Topping sounds any better than the NFB?
> 
> I'm not so much interested in specific comparisons like how they sound (warm, neutral, etc., but feel free to describe). I'm just curious if a device with lower noise/distortion ratings like the Topping DX7S actually sounds subjectively better than the NFB, in your opinion of course. Thanks


I liked the DX7s, but the USB gets flaky and one of the balanced headphone channels stopped working, so I'm back to the NFB-11.28.
Which works fine for me


----------



## Razornova

I’ve been doing some research but can’t seem to wrap my head around this. I setup my NFB11 (9018) many years back and followed instructions then which leveraged ASIO. I now want to experiment with Equaliser APO and understand this conflicts with ASIO/WASAPI which is meant to sent the untouched stream to DACs. Sorry if this is silly, can I use the NFB1- without ASIO so I can use equaliser APO with it?


----------



## BenF

Razornova said:


> I’ve been doing some research but can’t seem to wrap my head around this. I setup my NFB11 (9018) many years back and followed instructions then which leveraged ASIO. I now want to experiment with Equaliser APO and understand this conflicts with ASIO/WASAPI which is meant to sent the untouched stream to DACs. Sorry if this is silly, can I use the NFB1- without ASIO so I can use equaliser APO with it?


Yes, you can.


----------



## julianlopez85 (Jan 12, 2021)

HI Guys wanted to ask your thoughts on the NFB11.38P on the highest spec? Is it still a good amp to get? it is slightly above what i would like to spend but i'm happy to save up and wait a bit more to get this....also i'm using sundaras, will these drive them well? Reason being is there are so many YT reviews that are recommending different things like the modi/magni, topping stuff etc so i wanted to know how these are in real life vs what youtubers are supposedly describing. I prefer a clean and detailed sound. Thanks.


----------



## PurpleAngel

julianlopez85 said:


> HI Guys wanted to ask your thoughts on the NFB11.38P on the highest spec? Is it still a good amp to get? it is slightly above what i would like to spend but I'm happy to save up and wait a bit more to get this....also I'm using Sundaras, will these drive them well? Reason being is there are so many YT reviews that are recommending different things like the Modi/Magni, topping stuff etc so i wanted to know how these are in real life vs what youtubers are supposedly describing. I prefer a clean and detailed sound. Thanks.


I'm on my third Audio-GD unit (NFB-15.32, NFB-15, NFB-11.28), no regrets buying them.
But you could just go with a stack of Schiit (Modi/Magni) or JDS labs Atom stack.
I've listened to the Schiit and it's a good value, guessing the Atom is too.


----------



## julianlopez85

PurpleAngel said:


> I'm on my third Audio-GD unit (NFB-15.32, NFB-15, NFB-11.28), no regrets buying them.
> But you could just go with a stack of Schiit (Modi/Magni) or JDS labs Atom stack.
> I've listened to the Schiit and it's a good value, guessing the Atom is too.


Thanks for your input, is the nfb 11 better sounding than the stacks you've mentioned? I'm in Malaysia so the American stuff are overpriced due to postage, customs etc but the chifi stuff like topping, aune, and the audio gd stuff are easily accesible....what would you recommend? I'm currently using sundaras atm


----------



## PurpleAngel

julianlopez85 said:


> Thanks for your input, is the NFB 11 better sounding than the stacks you've mentioned? I'm in Malaysia so the American stuff are overpriced due to postage, customs etc but the chifi stuff like topping, Aune, and the Audio-GD stuff are easily accesible....what would you recommend? I'm currently using Sundaras atm


For the price, Xduoo XD-05 basic.
Or the regular XD-05.


----------



## lawrence2357

I'm very pleased with my NFB11 R2R. It's beaten in my Hifi by the NFB10.32 in balanced mode, but I've but compared them in single ended mode, nor have I actually used them as headphone amps for any length of time as I have a very nice Iota Audio 2 box amp I use.


----------



## jist

In case anybody from Audio-GD is listening:

While your hardware is fantastic, the information and updates regarding the software doesn't seem that great.

1.
The Amanero website offers a more recent driver for the Amanero Combo384 than the download that the Audio-GD website has available.
Amanero has version 1.067 available, but Audio-GD only has 1.062
Should we stay at 1.062, or should we update to 1.067?
Is there a version history available so that a user can decide himself if he should update?

2.
On your website regarding the Amanero USB receiver, there is an article about updating it's firmware.
http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/Amanero/AmaneroEN.htm
But it doesn't mention what Audio-GD devices it is applicable to, and it doesn't say anything about what the benefits or reason would be to update the firmware.
The (copied) tutorial only mentions some "DI20-HE"
What is a DI20-HE?
Is the firmware only for that device?
If so, why do you put this information on your general Amanero page?

Again, I love your hardware.
But I think it would be good if you could put some of that dedication and effort in the software/driver department too.


----------



## JaMo

Hi, yes to use Amanero fw, get the "CPLD  1081 with DSD swapped channels already swapped" and "firmware_2006Be11"

They (Amanero/Audio-gd) are working on a firmware optimized for audio and conveniance

/Jan


----------



## jist (Feb 26, 2021)

JaMo said:


> Hi, yes to use Amanero fw, get the "CPLD  1081 with DSD swapped channels already swapped" and "firmware_2006Be11"
> 
> They (Amanero/Audio-gd) are working on a firmware optimized for audio and conveniance
> 
> /Jan


Thank you /Jan

So you are saying that there is new firmware and/or driver coming up?
Will that be advertised on Audio-GD 's website when it's ready?


----------



## jist (Feb 26, 2021)

Thank you /Jan

So do you mean that there will be new firmware/drivers released soon?
Will that be properly advertised on Audio-GD's website when it is ready?

edit
Sorry for possible double posts guys, the forum seems to be behaving very strange at this moment.


----------



## Telin

jist said:


> The (copied) tutorial only mentions some "DI20-HE"
> What is a DI20-HE?
> Is the firmware only for that device?


Audio-GD – DI20HE – Digital Interface Regenerative PSU

Not sure which Audio-GD devices can be flashed, I think only the higher tier ones with an update port. The tutorial stating "Press the update button for 2 seconds".
The DI20-HE has an update port and button but something like the NFB11.38 doesn't so that can't be updated I guess. 

Wonder if devices without update port can be updated and why would you update in the first place? What does it fix , add or improve?


----------



## jist

Good points, good questions.
Audio-GD posted the update tutorial on their Amanero page, not on some DI20 page.
It would be good if they could explain things better.


----------



## JaMo

jist said:


> So do you mean that there will be new firmware/drivers released soon?


Yes, Amanero will produce a new firmware mainly addressing the "pop" sound when changing between DSD-PCM and back. This is valid for players based on Linux. 



Telin said:


> Not sure which Audio-GD devices can be flashed


1. All Amanero Combo384 USB boards. Today only the DI20/DI20HE has the red reset button accessable on the back of the units. The other gears needs to be opened (top lid off) for accessing the reset points.

2. The R2R dacs boards using FPGA can be software upgraded today. In theory also the SigmaDelta (ESS dac chip based) dacs using FPGA, could be upgraded but that is not the active today. The 10 pin upgrade port seen on the DI20/DI20HE are planned to be incorporated also on mid- and higher grade dacs later on (Source: Kingwa)
/J


----------



## Telin

JaMo said:


> Yes, Amanero will produce a new firmware mainly addressing the "pop" sound when changing between DSD-PCM and back. This is valid for players based on Linux.
> 
> 
> 1. All Amanero Combo384 USB boards. Today only the DI20/DI20HE has the red reset button accessable on the back of the units. The other gears needs to be opened (top lid off) for accessing the reset points.
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up. 
Correct me if I'm wrong but from what I understand the only situation when firmware update is relevant is with DSD. I don't care for DSD and I don't have anything in DSD format, so there's no point in trying to flash another firmware for me right?


----------



## JaMo (Mar 4, 2021)

I am no expert on the Amanero code but I think You are right. It is usually a good idea to use a later produced firmware code anyway. Programmers continues to fix bugs and better the code in general and clean it up. It is always a risk to upgrade the code and "brick" the device. I am taking these risks all the time but I am aware.

On the Audio-gd FPGA code there are great differencies in the sonic result. The internal digital timing are addressed and there are great sound improvements in the later FPGA code versions.
/J


----------



## jist

Another observation that makes me doubt if both Audio-GD and Amanero care much about informing their clients with adequate information on software and drivers:
When installing the Amanero drivers as offered by Audio-GD, you get 1.062
The Amanero website offers 1.067
When you install that, it will offer to additionally install ASIO drivers.
If you do that you will get 1.07
But if you happen to stumble across: https://www.amanero.com/asio/
it offers ASIO 1.09

Could somebody at Audio-GD or Amanaro clear things up a bit?
Why make an effort in updating software and drivers if you are not able to inform your clients properly?


----------



## Telin

jist said:


> Another observation that makes me doubt if both Audio-GD and Amanero care much about informing their clients with adequate information on software and drivers:
> When installing the Amanero drivers as offered by Audio-GD, you get 1.062
> The Amanero website offers 1.067
> When you install that, it will offer to additionally install ASIO drivers.
> ...


First off all both Amanero and Audio-GD software/driver communication are lacking. 
SMSL is not much better with their Xmos driver. For product X SMSL does list the latest Xmos driver on their website and for product Y they list an older version (product Y is also 100% compatible with the latest driver)

That being said I'm certain you will not notice any difference between 1.062 and 1.067

ASIO is not really an issue as you should not use ASIO anyway, use WASAPI exclusive. 
Only use ASIO as last resort when nothing else is available, which is almost never the case in regular home use.


----------



## Telin

JaMo said:


> I am no expert on on the Amanero code but I think You are right. It is usually a good idea to use a later produced firmware code anyway. Programmers continues to fix bugs and better the code in general and clean it up. It is always a risk to upgrade the code and "brick" the device. I am taking these risks all the time but I am aware.
> 
> On the Audio-gd FPGA code there are great differencies in the sonic result. The internal digital timing are addressed and there are great sound improvements in the later FPGA code versions.
> /J


Only firmware you can officially download is 1080 and 1081
According to Amanero 1080 is flashed on the board by default. 1081 only seems to have something to do with native DSD support other then that it's the same as 1080. 
I don't have DSD files nor I care about DSD so from what I gather there is not much use for me to (try to) flash the Amanero board, there's nothing to gain only to lose in case I brick it. 

We in the IT branch always say "don't try to fix something that isn't broken"
I will never advice a customer to flash the firmware of their motherboard unless the customer experience a problem that can not be solved in any other way. 
Motherboards might not be the best example as they have come a long way with dual bios and and back bios features which makes bricking them a lot harder but you get my point


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Telin said:


> We in the IT branch always say "don't try to fix something that isn't broken"
> I will never advice a customer to flash the firmware of their motherboard unless the customer experience a problem that can not be solved in any other way.
> Motherboards might not be the best example as they have come a long way with dual bios and and back bios features which makes bricking them a lot harder but you get my point


This is a very good point and my opinion is the same. Unfortunately the level of testing of audio firmware is very low (and poor) compared to some other kinds of firmware.

It helps if the change logs are public and you can decide whether to try an upgrade or not. Usually I am reluctant to flash an audio device if it works fine already.


----------



## jist

Telin said:


> ASIO is not really an issue as you should not use ASIO anyway, use WASAPI exclusive.


I fully agree.
But I was testing some DSD files, and on my system ASIO seems to be required to get DoP working.
(direct DSD streaming doesn't seem to work at all)

About driver updates, I also agree with the adagio 'if it ain't broke…'
But once in a while I experience some minor 'pop' with my Audio-GD NFB11-28.
The first thing to check then is if there are newer drivers available.

In this case you will then find that Audio-GD does not provide the most recent Amanero drivers available, and neither Audio-GD nor Amanero have a version update history available. So you don't have a clue at all what a driver update would bring or could solve.

I find that surprising for Audio-GD, since I respect them and would guess software and drivers are regarded as important for them too to achieve the best results and user experience.

Amanero as a company is an enigma to me to begin with.
They don't seem to have any track-record or a product range, and have one of the most Spartan websites that I know of.
It looks like some one-trick pony that incidentally happened to create one good product and that's it.
Strange.


----------



## Telin

jist said:


> Amanero as a company is an enigma to me to begin with.
> They don't seem to have any track-record or a product range, and have one of the most Spartan websites that I know of.
> It looks like some one-trick pony that incidentally happened to create one good product and that's it.
> Strange.


I feel that Amanero is a "true" OEM in that way.
Think they don't really bother with maintaining a consumer focussed website as their business is clearly selling boards to manufacturers so they can integrate them in their consumer products. Potential customers of Amanero are not going to surf to a website and click the buy button for 100000 units. They will deal directly with Amanero by phone/mail.
First line of support for consumers should be the manufacturer and not Amanero. Audio-GD is not exactly known for their excellent communication and Amanero feels is not their business to support the customer. So the consumer is left on his/her own and the internet to try to figure out how to upgrade firmware or software.


----------



## jist (Mar 6, 2021)

Telin said:


> I feel that Amanero is a "true" OEM in that way.
> Think they don't really bother with maintaining a consumer focussed website as their business is clearly selling boards to manufacturers so they can integrate them in their consumer products.


I don't agree, their main web page is dedicated to selling single modules to end-consumers for *€*79,-.
That is something no true oem does at all.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ASIO is better than WASAPI. Kinda incredible to suggest otherwise.


----------



## jist

gimmeheadroom said:


> ASIO is better than WASAPI. Kinda incredible to suggest otherwise.


Nonsense.

ASIO was designed for multitrack studio recording purposes. Not for stereo playback.
For that it serves no purpose and has no advantages over Wasapi exclusive mode.
On the contrary, bad ASIO drivers often cause issues that can be avoided by using Wasapi.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jist said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> ASIO was designed for multitrack studio recording purposes. Not for stereo playback.
> For that it serves no purpose and has no advantages over Wasapi exclusive mode.
> On the contrary, bad ASIO drivers often cause issues that can be avoided by using Wasapi.


Like you said, nonsense 

ASIO was designed by a guy who has a track record in audio, unlike the same old same old broken Windows junk that went into WASAPI.


----------



## jist

gimmeheadroom said:


> Beer! It's what's for dinner...


Enjoy your beer


----------



## jist (Mar 6, 2021)

'The guy that designed ASIO' was probably part of a team at Steinberg.
And their instructions and mission was to create something to handle multitrack audio for studio recording- and processing- purposes with the least amount of latency.

Wasapi is designed for, and perfectly capable of playing audio bit-perfect.
And that is all that you need for 'audiophile' playback. Nothing more.

ASIO doesn't and can't improve on that in any way possible.


----------



## Telin

gimmeheadroom said:


> ASIO is better than WASAPI. Kinda incredible to suggest otherwise.


Ok, I'll bite. 
Care to elaborate?


----------



## Telin

gimmeheadroom said:


> Like you said, nonsense
> 
> ASIO was designed by a guy who has a track record in audio, unlike the same old same old broken Windows junk that went into WASAPI.



Just a quote:


> Please note that this component is meant for systems where ASIO is the only available output method. It is highly recommended to use the default output modes instead of ASIO. Contrary to popular "audiophile" claims, there are NO benefits from using ASIO as far as music playback quality is concerned, while bugs in ASIO drivers may severely degrade the performance.


http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_out_asio

There are more sources. 

But a good thing we have your empty claims. You don't even seem to comprehend what ASIO is and what it was set out to do.
I'm not going to say more about it as you're obviously trolling about it..


----------



## WeirdG

Just dusted the cobwebs off my NFB-11.32 and started using it again for the first time in about 5-6 years. This thing still sounds beautiful, especially through some DT-770 Pro 32-Ohm headphones, which are super easy to drive. Still a great buy all these years later, even if it was preowned.


----------



## rvcjew

So I've tried everything over the years but the usb is just un fixable it seems on my 2015 nfb-11 in WASAPI (randomly skips). AISO seems fine but to me does not sound the same as well as the optical. I recently got the zen dac stack to see if it could replace my issued unit on my desk and I found it to sound harsh and to flat to my liking. What I want to know is if the nfb-11.28 or .32 sound similar to the older normal 11 and if it still has any odd USB issues as well if I were to get one what upgrades are worth it on the site. I also enjoy my Burson Play with all V5 bursons in it. I'm looking to spend $400-500 for a dac/amp unit or stack. jriver is my player of choice if any of that matters.


----------



## WeirdG

Are you sure you're using the right driver? Which player are you using? Which firmware version are you on?

The inconsistency of the builds drove me nuts with the NFB-11.32. Depending on when yours was manufactured, you needed to install a specific firmware version and USB driver.


----------



## rvcjew (Aug 20, 2021)

WeirdG said:


> Are you sure you're using the right driver? Which player are you using? Which firmware version are you on?
> 
> The inconsistency of the builds drove me nuts with the NFB-11.32. Depending on when yours was manufactured, you needed to install a specific firmware version and USB driver.


I'm using the http://www.audio-gd.com/Audio-gdUSB32driverversion2.rar from this page http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm and I have the one that has a mute switch swap on the back of the unit and I use the mode that does not make pops on stop etc but it makes no difference other then that noise. It also seems to be only on the WASAPI it will randomly cut out or eat it. BUT on WASAPI vs OPTICAL, AISO I just did ab testing with jriver syncing same output to both the Optical and USB in and basically idk what it is doing inside but the USB has a slightly wider soundstage that I prefer so all things just image better for me. I don't believe my device has firmware to swap or update either. I also made the nfb-11 rca out to the Zen CAN and it is the dac it self in it I love and the amp part as well as it still had more punch then the CAN did so its the whole nfb-11 chain that I'm fond of I guess. VS the CAN it seems the 11 has more low end extension and wider stage in general on its amp segment.

EDIT: I also have the TCXO upgrade on mine if that matters. EDIT2: Both of my DAC/AMPS I really like iv noticed have the same Sabre ES9018 in them. the Zen uses the Bur Brown chips perhaps I just prefer saber chips who knows.


----------



## WeirdG

rvcjew said:


> I'm using the http://www.audio-gd.com/Audio-gdUSB32driverversion2.rar from this page http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm and I have the one that has a mute switch swap on the back of the unit and I use the mode that does not make pops on stop etc but it makes no difference other then that noise. It also seems to be only on the WASAPI it will randomly cut out or eat it. BUT on WASAPI vs OPTICAL, AISO I just did ab testing with jriver syncing same output to both the Optical and USB in and basically idk what it is doing inside but the USB has a slightly wider soundstage that I prefer so all things just image better for me. I don't believe my device has firmware to swap or update either. I also made the nfb-11 rca out to the Zen CAN and it is the dac it self in it I love and the amp part as well as it still had more punch then the CAN did so its the whole nfb-11 chain that I'm fond of I guess. VS the CAN it seems the 11 has more low end extension and wider stage in general on its amp segment.
> 
> EDIT: I also have the TCXO upgrade on mine if that matters. EDIT2: Both of my DAC/AMPS I really like iv noticed have the same Sabre ES9018 in them. the Zen uses the Bur Brown chips perhaps I just prefer saber chips who knows.


Go here:
http://www.audio-gd.com/Audio-gdUSB32FWversion2.rar

Launch the ViaDfuTool. Which subversion are you running?





The full details can be found here:
http://www.audio-gd.com/pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN_2.htm


----------



## rvcjew

WeirdG said:


> Go here:
> http://www.audio-gd.com/Audio-gdUSB32FWversion2.rar
> 
> Launch the ViaDfuTool. Which subversion are you running?
> ...


This is what I got, but it's not on that list. Does it fit into one of those categories? Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## WeirdG

rvcjew said:


> This is what I got, but it's not on that list. Does it fit into one of those categories? Thanks for the help so far.



Not sure in that case... I think I'd just grab the latest driver.
http://www.audio-gd.com/USB32driver2014v3.rar

Are you positive you have an NFB-11.32?


----------



## WeirdG

rvcjew said:


> This is what I got, but it's not on that list. Does it fit into one of those categories? Thanks for the help so far.


I just noticed your signature says you have the NFB-11. You know that's not the same as the NBF-11.32, right?


----------



## rvcjew (Aug 20, 2021)

WeirdG said:


> Not sure in that case... I think I'd just grab the latest driver.
> http://www.audio-gd.com/USB32driver2014v3.rar
> 
> Are you positive you have an NFB-11.32?


No I have a nfb-11 before it became any suffex. Mine is this one http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB112014/NFB112014EN.htm  edit : that's why I asked for oppions on the differences of the. 28 and. 32. And if sounded similar to mine.


----------



## WeirdG

rvcjew said:


> No I have a nfb-11 before it became any suffex. Mine is this one http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB112014/NFB112014EN.htm


You need to grab the driver from here:

http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm

It's a different driver package than the 11.32. Just not sure which of the two will work.


----------



## rvcjew

WeirdG said:


> You need to grab the driver from here:
> 
> http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm
> 
> It's a different driver package than the 11.32. Just not sure which of the two will work.


I'm already using version 2 of that as I should be, it just seems the driver it self is flawed. When in exclusive mode. Well darn I thought you had found a magical new driver for me to try lol. So I guess I'm back to wondering the differences of the 28 vs 32 version of this device. And if the amereno is any better driver wise.


----------



## WeirdG

rvcjew said:


> I'm already using version 2 of that as I should be, it just seems the driver it self is flawed. When in exclusive mode. Well darn I thought you had found a magical new driver for me to try lol. So I guess I'm back to wondering the differences of the 28 vs 32 version of this device. And if the amereno is any better driver wise.


Any reason why you're using exclusive mode? I found issues when doing that. Other applications would try to hijack my audio.


----------



## rvcjew

WeirdG said:


> Any reason why you're using exclusive mode? I found issues when doing that. Other applications would try to hijack my audio.


If your using an app with exclusive mode on that uses it then the other apps shouldn't be able to use audio. If you having apps that are taking control still your exclusive app doesn't seem very exclusive.


----------



## WeirdG

rvcjew said:


> If your using an app with exclusive mode on that uses it then the other apps shouldn't be able to use audio. If you having apps that are taking control still your exclusive app doesn't seem very exclusive.


No... but I think I was having issues with it when I was using my web browser. Hangouts notifications would cause issues for me. When I game I also use Discord, so it would likely cause issues there too.


----------



## rvcjew

WeirdG said:


> No... but I think I was having issues with it when I was using my web browser. Hangouts notifications would cause issues for me. When I game I also use Discord, so it would likely cause issues there too.


Oh maybe in that case. I just use exclusive in jriver when I want to listen to music and don't want to be bothered with other noises anyways. It's my only dac that has issues with that though. The Burson play, zen dac, and some other xmos dacs that are apart of portable devices all are fine in that mode.


----------



## Elder

rvcjew said:


> Oh maybe in that case. I just use exclusive in jriver when I want to listen to music and don't want to be bothered with other noises anyways. It's my only dac that has issues with that though. The Burson play, zen dac, and some other xmos dacs that are apart of portable devices all are fine in that mode.


I suggest you to set Windows to use the optical interface as the default device for everything (including as communication device) and use the USB interface with JRiver only (either WASAPI or ASIO). If you are experiencing drops or stuttering, try a larger buffer in the device settings of JRiver.


----------



## DTgill

I just received the NFB-11 the other day, I believe it's the 2015 model, what would be a good headphone to pair with it?
I've tried Grado Gs1000, modded Thieaudio Phantom, and a Music Master woodie closed planar, they sound ok, but the male vocals that are high pitched can get not really sibilant, but very metallic and sharp.


----------



## PurpleAngel

DTgill said:


> I just received the NFB-11 the other day, I believe it's the 2015 model, what would be a good headphone to pair with it?
> I've tried Grado Gs1000, modded Thieaudio Phantom, and a Music Master woodie closed planar, they sound ok, but the male vocals that are high pitched can get not really sibilant, but very metallic and sharp.


Budget for headphones?


----------



## DTgill (Dec 8, 2021)

PurpleAngel said:


> Budget for headphones?


I purchased a Phillips SHP9600 and that seems to work with it well


----------



## cycchar

Telin said:


> First off all both Amanero and Audio-GD software/driver communication are lacking.
> SMSL is not much better with their Xmos driver. For product X SMSL does list the latest Xmos driver on their website and for product Y they list an older version (product Y is also 100% compatible with the latest driver)
> 
> That being said I'm certain you will not notice any difference between 1.062 and 1.067
> ...


Wasapi unfortunately only supports up to DSD 128 and cannot play DSD256 or higher, and it must be via DoP. ASIO is the only way to play any DSD file that's 256 or 512.


----------



## cycchar

Elder said:


> I suggest you to set Windows to use the optical interface as the default device for everything (including as communication device) and use the USB interface with JRiver only (either WASAPI or ASIO). If you are experiencing drops or stuttering, try a larger buffer in the device settings of JRiver.


When I use Jriver, I constantly have "weird" sound when playing DSD via ASIO (bitstream DSD). When Wasapi with DoP is used, no weird sound but it only supports up to DSD126. I don't think it's an issue of buffer, tried that before and it doesn't work.

So far, only foobar 2000 with DSD: ASIO using v0.9.2 SCAD plugin works with native DSD up to 256.

Maybe I shall try the latest firmware on USB, hope it matters.


----------



## forestitalia (Jan 11, 2022)

DTgill said:


> I just received the NFB-11 the other day, I believe it's the 2015 model, what would be a good headphone to pair with it?
> I've tried Grado Gs1000, modded Thieaudio Phantom, and a Music Master woodie closed planar, they sound ok, but the male vocals that are high pitched can get not really sibilant, but very metallic and sharp.


Well, that is what I thought about the Gs1000 when I tried it with a much more expensive amp.
I had the NFB-11 a couple of years paired with the AKG K7xx (still have it), loved the couple with my music, especially the zero fatigue.


----------



## capetownwatches

NFB-11 has good synergy with K701 and TH-X00 MH as well, in my experience.
Both of these can have a hot treble and the NFB-11 seems to smooth this out somewhat.

And I do enjoy it with HD6XX too.


----------



## DTgill

My NFB-11 hates my Grado cans, the highs hurt my ears, at first I thought there was something broken, I hooked my Phillips up to it and it's a good match. I don't care for my NFB-11.


----------



## banumh

Hello everyone, i think i messed up with ViaDfuTool trying to update my n28 and my pc cant see my DAC at all, its any way to fix that or physical repair its only options, what i should do


----------



## DTgill

banumh said:


> Hello everyone, i think i messed up with ViaDfuTool trying to update my n28 and my pc cant see my DAC at all, its any way to fix that or physical repair its only options, what i should do


You could try disconnecting the USB cable, and then reboot your system, once the computer is fully loaded up re-plug the USB cable back in, and see if Windows picks it up.


----------



## banumh

DTgill said:


> You could try disconnecting the USB cable, and then reboot your system, once the computer is fully loaded up re-plug the USB cable back in, and see if Windows picks it up.


No nothing works, someone told me i need thing called via vinyl and i cant buy it and i need to find official seller or write directly to audio dg, someone know official email of Audio dg or social media where i can tell them about my problem?


----------



## DTgill

banumh said:


> No nothing works, someone told me i need thing called via vinyl and i cant buy it and i need to find official seller or write directly to audio dg, someone know official email of Audio dg or social media where i can tell them about my problem?


Do you mean Audio-gd?

Audio-gd


----------



## capetownwatches

I mailed Kingwa yesterday to confirm that I had the "latest" or most suitable firmware for my unit, which is a NFB11.32 with upgraded 35W PSU and 2 x TCXO manufactured in February 2017.

The unit was delivered to the South African agents in March 2017 and I believe it must have been one of the last units supplied with VIA USB interface before the NFB11.28 with Amanero hit the market.

This is the correct firmware for the unit:


----------



## hucifer

Welp, I guess my NFB-15 is a mere paperweight now, as I can't use the optical interface with my new laptop.

None of the USB32 driver packages work for me on Windows 11. I'm also using the 0x0100ac11 model.

I emailed Kingwa about it and his response was literally "I have no idea what cause the issue". I tried some third party alternatives as a hail-mary, but nothing seems to work.

This will be my last Audio-gd purchase, for sure.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

hucifer said:


> Welp, I guess my NFB-15 is a mere paperweight now, as I can't use the optical interface with my new laptop.
> 
> None of the USB32 driver packages work for me on Windows 11. I'm also using the 0x0100ac11 model.
> 
> ...



There is kinda not enough info here so I'll throw out a few ideas

1. You could delete all the USB drivers for your device and reboot. It's likely Windows default USB driver will work with the unit.
2. You could buy a cheap USB -> S/PDIF box and connect your PC to the DAC that way. By the way, this is often a better solution from a sound quality point of view.


----------



## hucifer (Aug 3, 2022)

gimmeheadroom said:


> There is kinda not enough info here so I'll throw out a few ideas
> 
> 1. You could delete all the USB drivers for your device and reboot. It's likely Windows default USB driver will work with the unit.
> 2. You could buy a cheap USB -> S/PDIF box and connect your PC to the DAC that way. By the way, this is often a better solution from a sound quality point of view.



Hi, thanks for the tips.

The issue is that Windows doesn't recognise the device, with or without installing the drivers. Either way, the Device Manager window looks like this (with the yellow warning icon next to the device) and installing the drivers manually just gives the message on the right (this is not my exact PC, but I'm away from my desk at the moment and had to borrow this screenshot):




I think I'm going to have to go with a USB>optical converter to connect my laptop to the NFB-15, as you suggested.

I just need something with a USB input and a toslink or coaxial output, is that right? Also, is there much difference between the two?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

hucifer said:


> Hi, thanks for the tips.
> 
> The issue is that Windows doesn't recognise the device, with or without installing the drivers. Either way, the Device Manager window looks like this (with the yellow warning icon next to the device) and installing the drivers manually just gives the message on the right (this is not my exact PC, but I'm away from my desk at the moment and had to borrow this screenshot):
> 
> ...


Maybe @sajunky has some advice for the driver issue. He helped somebody in a topping thread recently.

Yes, these kinds of boxes can help. S/PDIF optical has more jitter but is free of electrical noise. The standard specifies up to 24 bit, 96 KHz but some modern gear does better.

S/PDIF coaxial is rated up to 24 bit, 192 KHz and has less jitter than optical, but it can carry electrical noise. So let your ears decide which is better.

By the way, that box in the picture says DAC but that does not make sense. Something like this has been recommended by most people here who tried it

https://doukaudio.com/collections/d...x-opt-hdmi-converter-digital-interface-dsd256


----------



## hucifer (Aug 3, 2022)

gimmeheadroom said:


> Maybe @sajunky has some advice for the driver issue. He helped somebody in a topping thread recently.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Great, thanks for the tip. I'll send him a message.

About the device above, I supposed it is marketed as a DAC because it comes with headphone/RCA output on the front? I'm assuming that it would still work as a signal pass-through from PC to DAC, but can't be certain.

That Douk audio unit looks like just the thing, as I don't need the analogue outs. They even do a mini version, which looks even better for my purposes, so I'll probably get that if/when I give up on the USB drivers.

Thanks again.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

hucifer said:


> About the device above, I supposed it is marketed as a DAC because it comes with headphone/RCA output on the front? I'm assuming that it would still work as a signal pass-through from PC to DAC, but can't be certain.



Oh, either I didn't see the picture of the front or I missed it. Yeah, if it has analog out then it's also a DAC.



hucifer said:


> They even do a mini version[/URL], which looks even better, so I'll probably get that if/when I give up on the USB drivers.



I didn't see that one, nice catch. I would say to compare prices and specs. The larger one does DSD and has IIS output which are nice features if you upgrade your DAC. Not sure what the max. sample rates and bit depth are on the small one.

Good luck


----------



## sajunky (Aug 3, 2022)

hucifer said:


> Great, thanks for the tip. I'll send him a message.
> 
> About the device above, I supposed it is marketed as a DAC because it comes with headphone/RCA output on the front? I'm assuming that it would still work as a signal pass-through from PC to DAC, but can't be certain.
> 
> ...


I don't know what is inside a box of this DAC/converter combo box, it could be some obsolete interface chip. Microsoft is constantly modifying driver stack, it could be the same story as with support for your VIA receiver. Win11 is only 64-bit, it require signed drivers, certification could expire, etc, etc.

I suggest first uninstall drivers, but do it as follows:
- disconnect USB cable from a DAC
- find VIA sound drivers in Control Panel (not in Device Manager) and double click to uninstall
- restart Windows
- plug in USB cable and look in Device Manager whether a device is recognised. If it does, it means that VIA is UAC 2.0 compatible, it should play music.

If it shows a question mark, disconnect USB cable (it is important step) and install VIA drivers. Re-connect USB cable only if asked to do so or after installator complete a job.

If doesn't work, then a Douk Audio U2Pro should solve a problem using a popular XMOS chip, follow this link. I suggest Pro against mini version, as it has a transformer on Coax port, mini version does not. On my U2pro I get better SQ on Coax than optical, it is worth extra $10. It goes up to192kHz, mini version is specified up to 96kHz. It also plays DSD64 in DoP. There are sellers offering upgraded oscilators. It would be a significant upgrade for your NFB-15!

On Windows11 U2Pro works with internal UAC 2.0 drivers, the same as a newer Amanero module from Audio GD. You only need to install vendor supplied drivers if using ASIO.


----------



## hucifer (Aug 3, 2022)

sajunky said:


> ...
> 
> If it shows a question mark, disconnect USB cable (it is important step) and install VIA drivers. Re-connect USB cable only if asked to do so or after installator complete a job.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the advice. I'm giving it one last shot following these specific steps, but I just want to double check something - in the stage above, you specify installing the VIA driver. Does that refer to the official USB driver package installer from Audio-gd, that looks like this:





or should I try to manually install the .inf file below via Device Manager? (The question mark persisted, so I guess this device is not UAC 2.0 compatible)


----------



## sajunky

These are ASIO drivers, I don't know whether the main VIA driver is a separate installation or is included in this package. ASIO drivers require a main vendor supplied driver to operate correctly.


----------



## hucifer

sajunky said:


> These are ASIO drivers, I don't know whether the main VIA driver is a separate installation or is included in this package. ASIO drivers require a main vendor supplied driver to operate correctly.



I'm pretty sure that Audio-gd bundle their ASIO and VIA drivers together, given their driver installation instructions #1-5 at the link below (scroll down the page):

http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm


----------



## sajunky

I read more about VIA VT1731 USB interface chip that is inside a DAC, it is claimed to be UAC 2.0 compatible, so it should (in theory) work in Win11 with built-in Windows drivers. However in practice not always. There is another thread on this forum dedicated to Audio GD drivers, but I see, you are already there.  

When trying to get VIA chip working, you can try additionally:
- enable virtualisation in Windows and in the UEFI setup. It helps with 32-bit apps, it may help with drivers too (depends on your CPU). 
- disable driver signing in Windows before installation. You can enable it later, the existing driver will continue working.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

hucifer said:


> I'm pretty sure that Audio-gd bundle their ASIO and VIA drivers together, given their driver installation instructions #1-5 at the link below (scroll down the page):
> 
> http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm


Wow that's terribly complicated. Just so you know, later Audio-gd devices use drivers that are much simpler to deal with. There is no Via anything.


----------



## hucifer (Aug 4, 2022)

.. .


sajunky said:


> I read more about VIA VT1731 USB interface chip that is inside a DAC, it is claimed to be UAC 2.0 compatible, so it should (in theory) work in Win11 with built-in Windows drivers. However in practice not always. There is another thread on this forum dedicated to Audio GD drivers, but I see, you are already there.
> 
> When trying to get VIA chip working, you can try additionally:
> - enable virtualisation in Windows and in the UEFI setup. It helps with 32-bit apps, it may help with drivers too (depends on your CPU).
> - disable driver signing in Windows before installation. You can enable it later, the existing driver will continue working.



This was a great idea, but sadly has not worked for me. I did both of the above and the problem still persists.

I'm going to get the Douk Audio converter now, but thanks for all your good advice anyway. Hopefully it will help others who come here with a similar problem.



gimmeheadroom said:


> Wow that's terribly complicated. Just so you know, later Audio-gd devices use drivers that are much simpler to deal with. There is no Via anything.



Yeah, so I hear. Definitely a good move!

Thanks again, all.


----------

